# Windows 11 General Discussion



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2021)

With the leak and/or release of the Alpha build, the announcements and release of the Insider builds of Windows 11 there has been a lot of discussions in other threads that seem to be getting very off topic for those threads. It seems like good idea for Windows 11 to have it's own general discussion home. So here we go.

General discussion is the order of the day and this can include, but will not be limited to, development of features and functionality, tweaks and customizations, modding of installations & installation media and so on.

This is NOT the place to promote Linux. Linux has its own forum section and discussions of such should be taken there.

This is also not the place to do any Windows bashing. This topic has the potential to be very emotive, as such complaints about aspects or features are to be expected, especially with the dumbass limitations microsoft is trying to impose, but just coming into the thread to bash the OS, it's users or other forum members is not ok. As per forum rules, making posts that promote piracy is strictly disallowed and this thread is no exception.

Folks most of us are friends here even when we disagree. So let's go forward being friendly & civilized, which sometimes means agreeing to disagree!

To start off, I'd like to post two vid from Brian over at TechYesCity;








 








These vids share some great info! Everyone is of course welcome and encouraged to post information that will help the community run Windows 11 on systems it might otherwise not run on, tweak it's performance or mod it to add/remove apps or features users may or may not want on their PC's.

Lets have fun!


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 5, 2021)

I wish someone would do a video showcasing everything (or close to everything) in the new Settings. I could try the Insider builds, but I'd rather not.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2021)

EzioAs said:


> I wish someone would do a video showcasing everything (or close to everything) in the new Settings. I could try the Insider builds, but I'd rather not.


There is this.









There will be a lot of Youtube Techtubers doing feature reviews.


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> There is this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've seen Zac Bowden's coverage. He did go deeper into Settings than most others, but I still wish I could see more. I understand it makes sense for people not to cover everything in there because things are very likely going to change from build to build.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2021)

EzioAs said:


> I've seen Zac Bowden's coverage. He did go deeper into Settings than most others, but I still wish I could see more. I understand it makes sense for people not to cover everything in there because things are very likely going to change from build to build.


Just try it out for yourself if you have a spare drive/system.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 5, 2021)

Would be interesting to see how the widget window works compare to what is was like in Vista. Didnt like it in Vista at all.


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 5, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Would be interesting to see how the widget window works compare to what is was like in Vista. Didnt like it in Vista at all.


It'd be far more interesting if developers can actually implement widgets instead of just stuff relying on MSN/MS Account.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2021)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> Didnt like it in Vista at all.


Right there with you. I still don't like it, but it does work a lot better than gadgets in Vista.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Just try it out for yourself if you have a spare drive/system.


Or even better - setup a HyperV VM.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Or even better - setup a HyperV VM.


Nope. VM's do not give a realistic feel for how the OS runs on real hardware. The best way to test is on bare-metal..

EDIT, yes I realize HyperV VM is near bare-metal, but it's not fully so and can not demonstrate full potential.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nope. VM's do not give a realistic feel for how the OS runs on real hardware. The best way to test is on bare-metal..


Sure, but if you want to verify some settings or see how the UI works it's good enough.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi,
Depends on how many cores and memory the system has
Any vm would work just fine off 4 cores and 8gb memory
Host like win-10 can work off 2 cores and 4gb memory just fine.
So basically any 6 core and 16gb system can vm just fine.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm so tempted to bang a second HDD in my second rig to give this a try. Got a ISO and a method to bypass the TPM requirement(if it works)


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 5, 2021)

Hi,
Now using a hard drive instead of an ssd, now that will kill any real os experience lol


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 5, 2021)

@lexluthermiester - You, correctly IMO, ask posters to avoid Linux promoting, instigating emotive issues and Windows bashing. Then, in the very same sentence no less , you bash Microsoft for being "dumbasses" because Windows 11 has certain restrictions, conditions, and minimum requirements (or what you are criticizing as "limitations" ) because it won't do what you want it to. You speak with forked tongue. 

Your initial claim for starting this thread was admirable. It is sad you decided to bash MS and W10 in the same breath you asked others not to. 

FTR everyone, TPM 2.0 (trusted platform module), also known as ISO/IEC 11889, is an international "standard" for a *secure* cryptoprocessor, a dedicated microcontroller designed to *secure hardware* through integrated cryptographic keys. This is NOT something Microsoft created to suddenly shove down our throats! It is an industry standard developed by and is being promoted primarily by the hardware industry, along with business organizations and academia as well! As seen by the TPM Membership page, Microsoft is just one company among dozens that include AMD, Cisco, Dell, HP, IBM, Intel, Micron, Redhat, WD, GE, and many more. 

Microsoft is doing their part by ensuring W11 complies with these international  *hardware security* standards put in place to protect us!!!! That's not being dumbasses! That's doing the right thing! For us! If you want to blame some one, blame the bad guys, the hackers, malware developers, state-run cyber-criminals, and the anti-malware industry for failing to do their jobs. 

Even Apple uses TPM, but of course, they have their own proprietary version, so Macs will not (at least for now) support W11. 

And of course UEFI is a similar international standard for hardware and firmware where again, Microsoft is just one company among many, primarily hardware companies, as seen here.

Contrary to what some just don't seem to get, or want the rest of us to believe, it is the hardware and security industries, not Microsoft, who are the primary driving forces in the advances in computer hardware and IT security. Sure, Microsoft has a say but as you can see, they are just one company out of many in several different industries. It is up the operating system developers to ensure their latest versions support the latest standards. And it is up to the hardware makers to ensure their products also support those standards. It is NOT up to OS developers to support legacy, superseded, obsolete hardware and software. 

If W11 did not support the latest industry standards and instead, decided to go their own proprietary way - again - who do you think will be first in line to bash them for not complying with industry standards again? For sure, it would be those same people who are now bashing them for complying with them.  

So how about starting over with this thread, and keep the personal biases and hatred for Microsoft and Windows out of this? Okay?

******

I am curious what will happen when W11 becomes more widespread and how that will affect sites and programs that still have some dependence, connection, association (can't find the right word) with Internet Explorer now that IE is completely excised from W11. My spamblocker, MailWasher Pro, for example, uses ".Net WebBroswer" to call up your browser if you click on a link in one of your email messages. Because .Net WebBrowser is IE based, if you don't already have a browser session open with your default browser, it calls up IE. This causes an error with W11. 

This is an example where 3rd party developers are going to have catch up with the times.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 5, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> hardware security



Is a flawed philosophy.  TPMs have already shipped with hardware bugs that enable weak cryptographic keys.  What happens when you rely on the hardware for security, but at the same time, cannot trust it?

The reality is you just built your castle in a swamp.  It saddens me too to see ms going down the "Hardware Security" road, as no security analyst thinks very positively of it.



Bill_Bright said:


> If W11 did not support the latest industry standards


There is a difference between supporting something, and requiring it.

Still, I agree we are devolving.  Let the bashing end and discussion commence.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 5, 2021)

The company I work for has really good discounts on Apple stuff. never owned Apple before.  but I may sell my 8th gen intel work laptop (which can upgrade to win 11) and get me a new macbook next year when the m2 chip replaces the m1 chip (I assume anyway) that will be like prob $799 after my discount and prob last me 10+ years. (as far as work goes)...

I mean if Win 11 is going to try to mimic the aesthetic of Apple, I might as well just go to Apple for my work.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 5, 2021)

I only played with 11 a little bit. It worked pretty decently for some benches. I did notice that you can turn fTPM off once you are installed and updated.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 5, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Is a flawed philosophy. TPMs have already shipped with hardware bugs that enable weak cryptographic keys.


True but then no philosophy is perfect. Even if one were, the implementation will never be perfect - especially when, just with motherboards, there are over a dozen different manufacturers with most offering quite a few different models with multiple chipsets supporting a wide variety of processors from different makers. 



R-T-B said:


> It saddens me too to see ms going down the "Hardware Security" road, as no security analyst thinks very positively of it.


What? Says who?  I totally disagree all around.  Got a link showing "no" security analyst thinks positively about hardware security? Or even "most" don't? Some?

I've worked computer and network security since the early 70s and I know of no security analysts who doesn't think security must start at the hardware level, and be robust doing it. Security must start at the hardware level simply because the OS and our software based anti-malware solutions do not really factor in until well after the hardware boots and the boot drive is touched. Even network threats hit hardware first. 

Data Security & Breaches – Why Hardware Security Is More Important Than Ever

Understanding the Increased Importance of Hardware Security in IoT Technologies

Hardware Security – An Easily Missed but Crucial Piece of the Cyber Security Puzzle

Cybersecurity must begin with hardware. Here's why | World Economic Forum (weforum.org)

I could go on and on but its not necessary.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 5, 2021)

windows insider dev channel already covers windows 11
(2) windows insider program dev channel | TechPowerUp Forums


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 5, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> I've worked computer and network security since the early 70s and I know of no security analysts


You just met one.  Those links you provided furthermore are press, sales sites, a forum, and a...  recycing center? not actual people who work in security.

There are a few I am aware of that do both, though.  DEFCon pdfs usually mock hardware security pretty openly.  PufSecurity, a group that does security, actually writes this about it too:









						The good, the bad and the ugly of hardware security | PUFsecurity Blog
					

Thank you for reaching out PUFsecurity’s blog!This blog will be retired in June 2023.Please visit our new resource library and subscribe to the newsletter on pufsecurity.com. Ab…




					blog.pufsecurity.com
				






Bill_Bright said:


> True but then no philosophy is perfect. Even if one were, the implementation will never be perfect



But this is why it's bad. You can update software. You can't update hardware running above-admin level code. Ever seen a firmware TPM update? There isn't firmware updates for TPM chips for a reason.



Bill_Bright said:


> Security must start at the hardware level simply because the OS and our software based anti-malware solutions do not really factor in until well after the hardware boots and the boot drive is touched


You're confusing terminology.  Of course we have to rely on hardware to boot, but we needn't trust the hardware beyond the general purpose code running.  Zero-trust is the new thing we want, not TPM, which relies on code on a chip running above admin-level privileges (the whole thing that defines "hardware security").

This is completely OT though.  Please PM me if you want to discuss further.


----------



## TheOne (Jul 5, 2021)

Now that they have made the latest alpha builds available through the insider program I'm going to be dragging out my old X58 system sometime this week and use the registry modification to try and install it so I can play with it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2021)

There is a difference between criticizing microsoft for yet another boneheaded set of moves and bashing Windows(effectively trolling the thread). Context is important here.

UEFI and TPM by themselves are not a serious problem for users, but when combined with SecureBoot a very large set of problems emerge. For example Dual/Multi boot becomes severely difficult or impossible, third party full disk encryption also becomes difficult or impossible but it also provides little ability for user level drive content servicing. These limitations are unacceptable for many reasons.

If microsoft had made those "requirements" strong recommendations and enabled them by default instead and allowed those who need to do so the option to run without those features, we wouldn't have a problem. Instead, they are imposing these "features" upon us without any consideration to the needs of the potion of public that needs them disabled for various reasons. My problem isn't so much that they are there, it's them being forced.



skellattarr said:


> windows insider dev channel already covers windows 11
> (2) windows insider program dev channel | TechPowerUp Forums


That thread covers the Insider program, which not everyone is or wants to be a part of. This thread is intended to be an ongoing Windows 11 discussion, even after official release, which everyone is welcome to participate in..



Chomiq said:


> Sure, but if you want to verify some settings or see how the UI works it's good enough.


Fair enough.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 6, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> You just met one.


"One"? And yet you pretended to speak for all!   And did you read your own link? Apparently not. It clearly says, while "ugly",



> hardware security solutions have been recognized by most security experts as more dependable and trustworthy than their software equivalents


And did you read the conclusion? Again, apparently not. 


> we are positive that hardware based security is indeed safer/more secure, faster, and better assured than its software equivalent.
> *a hardware security based solution is not only a “must” but also a “preferred” choice*



So thank you for providing even more evidence why hardware based security, and security analyst not only are positive hardware based security is safer, more secure, and preferred.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 6, 2021)

Dude, fine.  Believe what you want.  All I know is people who actually work on the "hardware security" (like me, when I helped disect and understand the Intel ME) are pretty terrified people trust this stuff.  They are more full of holes than swiss cheese, and yes, I can provide plenty of examples.  But by all means.  Build your castle in that swamp, because the industry wanted you to.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 6, 2021)

its a bit annoying that my gtx 1070 laptop has a tpm 2.0 module... but M$ still won't support it cause its 7th gen Intel... really hope they change that... because I do like to play MMO's, and I would like a separate Windows drive for them without messing with Wine


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jul 6, 2021)

Adoption of Win 11 is going to be bad. There is nearly no new features that makes me want to upgrade and it is effectively Windows 10+.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 6, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> and yes, I can provide plenty of examples.


Then show us! Show us how you speak for all security analysts.


R-T-B said:


> All I know is people who actually work on the "hardware security"



Folks can see through the link in my sig that I'm no stranger to hardware or security. So show us where hardware security people are terrified.

Because thus far, the one example you did provide that you pretended "mocked hardware security" clearly didn't. I guess you hoped no one would actually read it. But it, in fact proves, on several fronts, the exact opposite of your own claims.

Come on R-T-B! No one, including Microsoft, and especially not me, said hardware security is the panacea for all security woes. But evidence shows (including your own) that software alone clearly is not enough. So hardware security is yet another layer that hopefully, will thwart most bad guys and slow down most others - at least for awhile.

And again, I point out that TPM and UEFI are NOT Microsoft creations driven primarily by Microsoft. Microsoft supports them because they know folks like you and Lex are going to blame MS for something, no matter what. So it is better to be blamed for being overzealous about security than for being lax.



lexluthermiester said:


> it's them being forced.


Microsoft is not forcing you to do anything. You don't have to upgrade to W11. And you have other options besides Windows. You can go Apple, Chromebook or Linux.


lexluthermiester said:


> There is a difference between criticizing microsoft for yet another boneheaded set of moves and bashing Windows


Come on. That's a distinction without a difference. Microsoft is criticized because they, according to you, coded W11 to force this on us. And Windows 11 is criticized because it forces this on us. Same difference.

Also there already are plenty of workarounds. Just 2 examples include Install Windows 11 without TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot and How to Bypass Windows 11 Secure Boot & TMP 2.0 [Fixed]. 

Let's also not forget that W11 has not gone final yet. So you are claiming tasks with W11 will be difficult or even impossible when you don't know that. You can Dual Boot Windows 11 with Windows 10. And 3rd party encryption software designed for W11 is not even out yet and you are already bashing W11 for making it difficult or impossible to use.  There is no reason to believe third party full disk encryption developers will not be able to develop user-friendly W11 versions of their software too.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 6, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Show us how you speak for all security analysts.



I don't.



Bill_Bright said:


> So show us.



Visit any group that works on exploiting these systems.  win-raid.com does firmware level modding.  Ask them what they think.

Ask google, who commisioned me_cleaner (as well as it's author).

Ask pretty much anyone whos worked on it, ever.

I can't link a person's POV, especially when most of these people don't have a press front.  But you can ask them yourself.



Bill_Bright said:


> Come on R-T-B! No one, including Microsoft, and especially not me, said hardware security is the panacea for all security woes. But evidence shows (including your own) that software alone clearly is not enough. So hardware security is yet another layer that hopefully, will thwart most bad guys and slow down most others - at least for awhile


I believe the opposite.  I think hardware security is another layer that only exists to serve the user until hijacked, at which point standard antivirus tech will cease to function, and the users only course of remiatation will be to replace the hardware.

To be honest, it's the stuff malware writers dreams are made of.  But I actually have things to do, no time for this.  Think what you want.

I will admit I made a mistake linking that article though.  I had indeed not read it, but assumed by the title it was a similar one I had read over.  My bad.

And I'm not trying to sound dismissive either, I am just very busy here.  Perhaps I could've chose my initial words better but my opinion is the same.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> They are more full of holes than swiss cheese, and yes, I can provide plenty of examples.


Yeah, there is this.


R-T-B said:


> But by all means. Build your castle in that swamp, because the industry wanted you to.


Nice. Well said.


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 6, 2021)

Stop the bickering/arguing... make your points and move on.
Agree to dis-agree.

Thank You

*EDIT: *not directed at just one person...


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 6, 2021)

95Viper said:


> Stop the bickering/arguing


That's really not the tone I was trying to have.

Sorry.  Long day.  I probably is grumpy...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2021)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Adoption of Win 11 is going to be bad. There is nearly no new features that makes me want to upgrade and it is effectively Windows 10+.


We'll see. They're not done with it yet. So far there have been enough changes to make it feel like something new. For example the Settings app alone is almost a whole new experience and it's growing on me. But that's just me..


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 6, 2021)

Just because TPM is something that is out there doesn't mean Microsoft have to make it a requirement.

It's a pain for consumers to deal with like Apple' security chip and I do agree that security is needed but I don't trust TPM or Windows bitlocker because when things go wrong you loose your stuff that's not security or Microsoft want to know what you run on your pc it's called personal computer for a reason not MC for Microsoft's Computer


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Jul 6, 2021)

Well...I been using Win 11 for more than a 2 weeks on my old x79 platform and so far seems like everything working just fine actually system performs a bit better overall but thats not that significant 1%-2% in certain benchmarks and mostly on par on other tests....There is a plenty ways to bypass TPM so who really wants to install win11 can find the way to do that...


----------



## Hugis (Jul 6, 2021)

I managed to get a QX9650 with a Asus Striker II Extreme ,Samsung SSD, 2*4Gb ddr3 and a AMD 4870(beta drivers) running perfectly in my man cave at work.
There are so many ways to bypass secure boot and TPM checks , if any one wants the iso of the the one im using (21996_TPMLESS_INSTALL.iso) shoot me a pm and ill chuck it in the cloud.
So far i quite like it, seems very very similar in performance to Win10 if im honest(from what ive read its win10x with some eye candy)
Sure its a beta, but it hasnt crashed or blue/black screened me yet, yeah there have been the odd glitchs (didnt like the non beta AMD drivers)
If microsoft keep the tpm shizzle in release then a lot of people wont be moving to it i guess. I'm in Dev channel and have the update to try it but cant pass the tpm query on my main PC(im happy i cant lol)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2021)

Hugis said:


> (21996_TPMLESS_INSTALL.iso)


That's the leaked dev build. We're currently on 22000.51, but that's going to change next week.


Hugis said:


> I managed to get a QX9650 with a Asus Striker II Extreme ,Samsung SSD, 2*4Gb ddr3 and a AMD 4870(beta drivers) running perfectly in my man cave at work.


How's it run on that setup? I got it running on a Sony laptop with a Core2Duo T7200(dual core 2ghz) and 4GB of RAM. It runs ok, not perfectly smooth but if I had to use it, it would be ok.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's the leaked dev build. We're currently on 22000.51, but that's going to change next week.
> 
> How's it run on that setup? I got it running on a Sony laptop with a Core2Duo T7200(dual core 2ghz) and 4GB of RAM. It runs ok, not perfectly smooth but if I had to use it, it would be ok.


Yeah the dev build is a bit behind now, but the QX9650 feels good for its age (only 4 cores) its @ 3.4Ghz (limited by cooling atm) Yeah its not super super quick but if you put me at it for a day to do some office work , browsing, etc i could use it as a daily driver no probs, so yeah runs like a champ really for a 14 year old CPU! Later today ill bench it a bit!!


----------



## Bill_Bright (Jul 6, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> It's a pain for consumers to deal with like Apple' security chip and I do agree that security is needed but I don't trust TPM or Windows bitlocker because when things go wrong you loose your stuff that's not security or Microsoft want to know what you run on your pc it's called personal computer for a reason not MC for Microsoft's Computer


I don't think it fair to be critical of TPM 2.0 on a modern system with W11 based on experiences with Apple's security chip. 

TPM has been around for a dozen years and 2.0 for 2 years. It is not a rookie product. I think it safe to assume BitLocker has seen some refinements in W11 too. And while I certainly am not dismissing or downplaying the need for W11 to ensure we don't 'lose our stuff', lost or corrupt data is always a possibility, and likely always will be. Hence the need for regular backups.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 6, 2021)

" I think what Windows 11 is really all about is security."

The real reason for Windows 11 (computerworld.com)


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's the leaked dev build. We're currently on 22000.51, but that's going to change next week.
> 
> How's it run on that setup? I got it running on a Sony laptop with a Core2Duo T7200(dual core 2ghz) and 4GB of RAM. It runs ok, not perfectly smooth but if I had to use it, it would be ok.


TPM and Secure Boot aside, how did you mange to get it running on a Core2Duo?
Frankly, what amazes me is the CPU compatibility, or lack of, to be more accurate. I mean, first gen Ryzens will NOT run Win 11.
That decision alone is stark raving mad.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jul 6, 2021)

Is it still quite easy to get virtual machine support added to win 10 pro, I'm thinking I want to try 11 virtually first.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 6, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> how did you mange to get it running on a Core2Duo?


How to INSTALL Windows 11 Error FREE on ANY PC! (fast and easy) - YouTube


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 6, 2021)

Still trying to get the release build to install... enabled fTPM in BIOS and it shows enabled in windows.. Still get the system requirements not met error.

I can't imagine they don't loosen the requirements, they're gonna alienate 95% of their userbase.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 6, 2021)

For me I gave the preview build a look an basically no changes besides a few UI overhaul etc. Stay with 10 or as I am... WiN7


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> how did you mange to get it running on a Core2Duo?


It installed fine. No issues. In fact the installation took less time than a Windows 7 install would have.



Splinterdog said:


> I mean, first gen Ryzens will NOT run Win 11.


Um, yes they will. Along with Socket 1366 CPU's, Socket 2011 V1&2 and AM3. I've been busy. Again, microsoft's stated limitations are totally artificial. As in complete rubbish and bollocks.


Splinterdog said:


> That decision alone is stark raving mad.


Totally agree. Installer customizers that remove these dumbass limitations will be a thing.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 6, 2021)

And here was me thinking the word bollocks was just used in England.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> And here was me thinking the word bollocks was just used in England.


I am part British and lived there for a portion of my life..


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 6, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> I don't think it fair to be critical of TPM 2.0 on a modern system with W11 based on experiences with Apple's security chip.
> 
> TPM has been around for a dozen years and 2.0 for 2 years. It is not a rookie product. I think it safe to assume BitLocker has seen some refinements in W11 too. And while I certainly am not dismissing or downplaying the need for W11 to ensure we don't 'lose our stuff', lost or corrupt data is always a possibility, and likely always will be. Hence the need for regular backups.



Just because something might be useful some where else doesn't mean the mr and mrs needs it in their life to make it more complicated.

I just tried Windows 11 on my gaming rig and first update and reboot I got a black screen with the mouse cursor just loading for 30mins so I booted up on my backup and cloned my Windows 10 back so up and running again.

It's a shame it didn't went better now it's time for bed have to get up in like 6hours to get ready for work and forget it's my bday


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 6, 2021)

I am in the process of creating a WIN10GO Edition on a USB then I'll transfer it to a SSD I have with @Active Disk via USB ISO I have. Going to see if the WINpass11 will work which assume it will 

Stay tuned...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> " I think what Windows 11 is really all about is security."
> 
> The real reason for Windows 11 (computerworld.com)


That was an interesting read. Some of it makes sense. The rest not so much. While security is important, the reason for a whole new version of Windows is not it. The reason is simple, microsoft wants to leave behind the negative stigmata of Windows 8/8.1/10. They also want to force everyone to upgrade, needlessly. This is a drive to sell hardware and Windows licenses with them. It's a thinly veiled money grab. While that may seem like a "tin-hat" statement, it's really not.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 6, 2021)

I kind of have a bad feeling it's for enforcing hardcore DRM that ties into the new "store" experience...

Could be wrong.  Just a hunch.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I kind of have a bad feeling it's for enforcing hardcore DRM that ties into the new "store" experience...
> 
> Could be wrong.  Just a hunch.


That could be it too, which would support my money-grab statement.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I am part British and lived there for a potion of my life..


A potion? That would work, mate


----------



## looniam (Jul 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I am part British and lived there for a potion of my life..


so what do you call french fries?


----------



## 64K (Jul 7, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Just because something might be useful some where else doesn't mean the mr and mrs needs it in their life to make it more complicated.
> 
> I just tried Windows 11 on my gaming rig and first update and reboot I got a black screen with the mouse cursor just loading for 30mins so I booted up on my backup and cloned my Windows 10 back so up and running again.
> 
> It's a shame it didn't went better now it's time for bed have to get up in like 6hours to get ready for work and forget it's my bday



Thanks for the feedback on Win 11. I think I will hold off on upgrading until MS gets it running better.

Also, Happy Birthday.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 7, 2021)

64K said:


> Thanks for the feedback on Win 11. I think I will hold off on upgrading until MS gets it running better.
> 
> Also, Happy Birthday.



I use the insider build iso because it's easier then using a Microsoft account.

My laptop runs the dev version with no issues at all.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 7, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> I am in the process of creating a WIN10GO Edition on a USB then I'll transfer it to a SSD I have with @Active Disk via USB ISO I have. Going to see if the WINpass11 will work which assume it will
> 
> Stay tuned...


As I kinda knew Windows complained that the Inside Build could not proceed as it was on a USB Drive but it was just a Test/FuN


----------



## Halo3Addict (Jul 7, 2021)

Has there been any information on whether some of the features from Windows 11 will be back-ported to W10? Will W10 continue to receive 'service packs', or will it be designated to security updates only?

I ask because one of the features that is incredibly tempting, at least to me, is Windows being able to keep track of multiple screens. Every...single...time... my monitors go to sleep or shut off, my screen layout is forgotten and I have to reorganize all of my programs the next morning. This is infuriating! I'm honestly considering upgrading just for this feature if it will not be on W10.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2021)

Halo3Addict said:


> Has there been any information on whether some of the features from Windows 11 will be back-ported to W10? Will W10 continue to receive 'service packs', or will it be designated to security updates only?
> 
> I ask because one of the features that is incredibly tempting, at least to me, is Windows being able to keep track of multiple screens. Every...single...time... my monitors go to sleep or shut off, my screen layout is forgotten and I have to reorganize all of my programs the next morning. This is infuriating! I'm honestly considering upgrading just for this feature if it will not be on W10.


Your guess is as good as ours at this point. One way or another we'll find out..


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 7, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I use the insider build iso because it's easier then using a Microsoft account.
> 
> My laptop runs the dev version with no issues at all.


I like 11, took me a moment to figure out how to get around, but I've pretty much got it down over the past couple days, runs great on my X58 PC.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 7, 2021)

WoW Austin THANKS


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 7, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> WoW Austin THANKS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one techtuber I stopped watching. He's even more annoying than Linus and not nearly as knowledgeable. To be fair though, that was a good video. They made a bunch of fair points. Personally, I have no idea if microsoft will backpedal on this. I think it's commercial suicide if they don't, but who knows...


----------



## Shrek (Jul 7, 2021)

The security requirement is 'arbitrary'? with all that ransomware out there.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jul 7, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> The security requirement is 'arbitrary'? with all that ransomware out there.



Microsoft's main response to the ransomware threat is to encourage you to buy a Onedrive subscription because apparently Onedrive automagically defends against ransomware. That should tell you all you need to know about MS' security-related excuses.

If Onedrive works the same way Dropbox Rewind does, it certainly could revert the effects of ransomware after the fact - but that's remediation and not "security", nothing to do with TPM and Secure Boot, and if Dropbox is any indication it won't be afforded as a service to free users.

The TPM is used for Bitlocker and credential storage as it always has, and will never prevent a ransomware attack. Secure Boot might, but only if it's enabled - Win 11 only requires Secure Boot capable hardware, and does not actually enforce a Secure Boot protected installation, much like Win 10. Regular users are unlikely ever to enable Secure Boot by themselves, you're more likely to find a Secure Boot-protected installation out of the box on a prebuilt desktop or laptop. Likewise, Windows Smartscreen could save you in a pinch, but that's a poor idea to bet on and again nothing new.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Jul 7, 2021)

looniam said:


> so what do you call french fries?


Tater Sticks! 

heh, I remember years ago when ordering a dish that included a side of potatoes, a waitress asked me "Mashed or baked?" and it honestly sounded like she said "masturbate".


----------



## Drone (Jul 8, 2021)

Windows 7 users can upgrade to Windows 11 but will need to perform a clean install - Neowin


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 8, 2021)

I havent been impressed with Windows afer 7.0. Since then the os has felt clunky, intrusive, ugly, unstable


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> The security requirement is 'arbitrary'? with all that ransomware out there.


For the record, UEFI, TPM nor SecureBoot will not stop ransomware and would not have prevented the lastest wave of attacks..



Drone said:


> Windows 7 users can upgrade to Windows 11 but will need to perform a clean install - Neowin


Put another way, Windows 11 can be installed and activated with Windows 7 keys.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> For the record, UEFI, TPM nor SecureBoot will not stop ransomware and would not have prevented the lastest wave of attacks..
> 
> 
> Put another way, Windows 11 can be installed and activated with Windows 7 keys.



Yeah, I heard that Microsoft will only let people upgrade to Windows 11 for free with a key from Windows 7, 8, 8.1 or 10 like 2-3 weeks after the launch of Windows 11 I hope they change this.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Yeah, I heard that Microsoft will only let people upgrade to Windows 11 for free with a key from Windows 7, 8, 8.1 or 10 like 2-3 weeks after the launch of Windows 11 I hope they change this.


Like Windows 10, it should be ongoing.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 8, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Yeah, I heard that Microsoft will only let people upgrade to Windows 11 for free with a key from Windows 7, 8, 8.1 or 10 like 2-3 weeks after the launch of Windows 11 I hope they change this.



yeah not sure where you heard that, I doubt it's true.  M$ would never give people that short a time frame.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 8, 2021)

Halo3Addict said:


> Has there been any information on whether some of the features from Windows 11 will be back-ported to W10? Will W10 continue to receive 'service packs', or will it be designated to security updates only?
> 
> I ask because one of the features that is incredibly tempting, at least to me, is Windows being able to keep track of multiple screens. Every...single...time... my monitors go to sleep or shut off, my screen layout is forgotten and I have to reorganize all of my programs the next morning. This is infuriating! I'm honestly considering upgrading just for this feature if it will not be on W10.


I don't remember Microsoft backporting features unless they were required for compatibility reasons, and considering that they already have published the final support date for Windows 10, I think it will only receive bug and security fixes once Windows 11 launches.



Drone said:


> Windows 7 users can upgrade to Windows 11 but will need to perform a clean install - Neowin


Understandable. You could do an upgrade to 10 first and from then to 11, but that's a lot of crust to carry around.


eidairaman1 said:


> I havent been impressed with Windows afer 7.0. Since then the os has felt clunky, intrusive, ugly, unstable


Yeah, some changes have been for worse and then you have some nonsensical decisions. I'm still wondering why the Payments and NFC or the Touch Input and Handwriting services are enabled by default on a desktop machine without NFC or touch input.



puma99dk| said:


> Yeah, I heard that Microsoft will only let people upgrade to Windows 11 for free with a key from Windows 7, 8, 8.1 or 10 like 2-3 weeks after the launch of Windows 11 I hope they change this.


Weird. Well, maybe they'll do like 10 and say "it's only for a year", only to let the thing work out fine even today.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 8, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Understandable. You could do an upgrade to 10 first and from then to 11, but that's a lot of crust to carry around.


Nope, you can directly upgrade from 7 or install with a 7 key. I've already tried. It works.


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 8, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yeah not sure where you heard that, I doubt it's true.  M$ would never give people that short a time frame.



Properly a Linus thing I heard in one of his videos


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 9, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Properly a Linus thing I heard in one of his videos



Link to quote?


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 9, 2021)

Got windows 11 running in a oracle vm seems pretty similar to win 10
i hope they finally fixed updates


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 9, 2021)

EzioAs said:


> Link to quote?



I think it was one of the wan shows where Luke and Linus talk about Windows 11.

I don't have a link because LTT talk about a lot and I don't remember everything because I do have a life  



Isaac` said:


> Got windows 11 running in a oracle vm seems pretty similar to win 10
> i hope they finally fixed updates



Nice, I just got made an iso last night of version 22000.65 maybe if I got time I will try to install it and use this one on my main rig but for now I will properly just install it on my laptop got a Dell Latitude E7470.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yeah not sure where you heard that, I doubt it's true.  M$ would never give people that short a time frame.


You're right.
But what if they want as many people as possible to Update in order to avoid many of us upgrading after 1/2 or even 3 years later?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I think it was one of the wan shows where Luke and Linus talk about Windows 11.


I think it was this one, correct me if wrong;


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 9, 2021)

FireFox said:


> You're right.
> But what if they want as many people as possible to Update in order to avoid many of us upgrading after 1/2 or even 3 years later?


Hi,
If that were true they'd/ MS would drop all the new minimum system security requirements 

Most would jump on new versions as soon as it's released only a few hold out on older builds
I too would update seeing one build isn't much different from another plus I don't use 10 all that much anyway so 11 wouldn't change that so why not install it.


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think it was this one, correct me if wrong;



Can't hear any mentioned about keys expiring in any part of the W11 topics.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2021)

EzioAs said:


> Can't hear any mentioned about keys expiring in any part of the W11 topics.


Might have been the wrong video. Sorry. To be fair I really don't think microsoft is going to limit the use of past version CDKeys. I even tried a Vista key to install 11. Was quite surprised by this, but it did work.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 9, 2021)

What about those that have activated windows with pirated keys?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2021)

FireFox said:


> What about those that have activated windows with pirated keys?


No idea...


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Got windows 11 running in a oracle vm seems pretty similar to win 10
> i hope they finally fixed updates


As in more control over updates? I don't think so. 





FireFox said:


> What about those that have activated windows with pirated keys?


Probably a coin toss. Might depend on how you got your hands on one. If it's one of those that were part of a big bunch of licenses, it will probably keep working. If it's from a activation crack or something like that, it might stop working due to enhanced core security


----------



## Hugis (Jul 9, 2021)

Looks like ive bypassed the TPM check with this 









						Release 0.2.6 · ArkaneDev/WinPass11
					

Fixed Form.cs




					github.com
				




And im currently @ this stage


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 9, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Looks like ive bypassed the TPM check with this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think that is pretty funny you bypassed it so easily... kind of ironic actually. lol


----------



## Drone (Jul 9, 2021)

How to install Windows 11 on almost any unsupported PC (xda-developers.com)


----------



## Hugis (Jul 9, 2021)

Drone said:


> How to install Windows 11 on almost any unsupported PC (xda-developers.com)


Tbh the way I just did it was much much easier, lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 9, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Tbh the way I just did it was much much easier, lol



Just used the same method, very simple, and easy to do. Liking the way it looks.

Just found this, i'm on Home, don't need Pro features, so as home has no Bitlocker, does not even need TPM. Also note it says 1.2, or is that because they have not updated the text or requirements, or are they letting v1.2 be allowable?


----------



## markobrian (Jul 9, 2021)

I used Windows update and installed 22000.65 update, my desktop right click "AMD Radeon Software" has disappeared, maybe a driver reinstall will add it to right click function again? ok nevermind, I see there is a "Show more options" at the bottom of the right click menu and this brings up a more traditional right click menu with the AMD option there, that kinda sucks so I have it pinned to the taskbar now. Noticed some improvements/changes in the Start button menu, there is now an address bar though you could start typing in the old one and it would search anyway? the notification area when clicked also brings up the calendar, not sure if that was there before? it also looks slightly slicker, maybe some changes to icons etc nothing major from what I can see though this is just what I noticed, I haven't done any kind of in-depth comparison  I do like it though and have had little in the way of any bugs or issues as of yet..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 9, 2021)

I will be testing this new update shortly from a USB install drive. Will post info if there are any issues.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 9, 2021)

I have one SSD on Windows 10 and the other on 11 22000.65 for Testing and I like everything about it besides having to WINpass11 it but no big Deal


----------



## Dudi1981 (Jul 9, 2021)

I would like to say that OLDER SYSTEMS WILL W



ORK WINDOWS 11 WITHOUT PROBLEMS Intel Core 

i7 6700K
The TPM is a discrete cryptographic processor attached to a daughter board which plugs into the motherboard. The TPM securely stores your cryptographic key which can be created with encryption software such as Windows BitLocker. Without this key, the contents of the user’s PC will remain encrypted and safe from unauthorized access.
This means that when using a TPM, the data on our PC will be safe not only from external software threats, but also physical theft. The GIGABYTE TPM GC-TPM 2.0 features the SLB9665, an advanced 2048-bit cryptographic processor by Infineon®. The SLB9665 by Infineon processor meets all the latest industry standards including TPM 2.0 as well as Common Criteria (EAL4+).
This processor creates a military-grade encryption key that allows the use to encrypt your hard drive with Windows BitLocker, and also verify your identity online for tasks like online banking.
The GC-TPM 2.0 is compatible with GIGABYTE motherboards of that include a TPM header on below:
Intel platform: 200-series, 100-series, 8-series* , 9-series & X99 series
AMD platform: AM4, FM2 series
* To support GIGABYTE GC-TPM 2.0 needs to update the latest BIOS.
* Support for Windows 7 64-bits, Windows 8.1 32/64-bits, Windows 10 64-bit

*Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (64-bit) next step windows11 on intel core *i7 6700K and
GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 (rev. 1.0)


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 10, 2021)

Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.65
					

Hello Windows Insiders,  We are so excited to have so many of you running the first preview of Windows 11 and we’re busy looking at all your feedback that’s coming in. Today we are releasing an update (Build 22000.65) to everyone in the Dev Chann




					blogs.windows.com
				




Blog post with the fixes/issues of the latest build. Copied and pasted under the spoiler.



Spoiler



*Changes and Improvements*​

Start now has a search box to make it easier to find what you’re looking for.
Taskbar will now show across multiple monitors which can be enabled via Settings > Personalization > Taskbar.
We have updated several system alert dialog boxes such as the alert for when the battery is running low on your laptop or when you change your display settings with the new Windows 11 visual design.
The ‘Power mode’ settings are now available on the Power & battery page in Settings.
Right clicking the desktop now directly has a Refresh option without needing to click “Show more options”.
Right clicking a .ps1 file in File Explorer now directly has a Run with PowerShell options without needing to click “Show more options”.
Available snap layouts when using smaller PCs in portrait orientation have been optimized for that posture. You can now choose to snap three apps on top of each other, instead of four quadrants.
Based on the collaboration with the most popular GIF provider in China, weshineapp.com, GIF selections are now available for Windows Insiders in China via the emoji panel (WIN + .). If the location is set as China, then GIF data will appear from weshineapp.com.
Right-clicking on the volume icon in the taskbar now includes an option to troubleshoot sound problems.

*Fixes*​

We fixed a remote code execution exploit in the Windows Print Spooler service, known as “PrintNightmare”, as documented in CVE-2021-34527. For more information, see KB5004945.
 Taskbar:
We fixed an issue where it wasn’t possible to click the Show Desktop button with your mouse at the very edge of the Taskbar.
We fixed an issue where the date and time in the Taskbar weren’t reflecting your preferred format.
We fixed an issue where the preview window might not display the entire window when hovering over Task View on the Taskbar.
We fixed an issue pressing ESC or clicking the desktop wouldn’t dismiss the window of open app preview thumbnails if you set focus to it after pressing WIN + T.
We fixed an issue where if you rotate a PC to portrait orientation and back to landscape, it could result in app icons not displaying in the Taskbar despite there being room.

Settings:
We fixed an issue resulting in Settings failing to launch. If you were impacted in the previous flight, please see here.
We fixed a noticeable stutter in the animation when closing Quick Settings and Notification Center by clicking on their respective icons in the taskbar.
We fixed an issue where the Quick Settings and Notification Center windows were missing shadows.
We fixed an issue where it wasn’t possible to launch Quick Settings by setting keyboard focus to it in the taskbar and pressing the Enter key.
We fixed an issue where Quick Settings wouldn’t render correctly if you removed all settings except volume.
We fixed an issue that mitigates Focus Assist enabling unexpectedly.
We fixed an issue with the animation in the touch keyboard when resizing it in Settings.
We fixed an issue where Sign-in Options in Settings had an unexpected checkbox under Facial Recognition with no text.
We fixed an issue where the button to disconnect a work or school account in Account Settings wasn’t working.
We fixed an issue where Lock screen Settings had a toggle with no text.
We fixed an issue where the title of the Advanced Options page under Windows Update in Settings could be missing.
We fixed an issue where the “Windows privacy options” at the bottom of Privacy & Security > Search Permissions in Settings wasn’t working.
We fixed an issue where the Open Navigation button could become overlapped with other text.
We fixed an issue causing Settings to crash when applying a theme under Contrasts.
We fixed an issue where parts of Settings were unexpectedly in English for some non-English languages.

File Explorer:
We fixed an issue resulting in pinning and unpinning apps from Start not working, the command bar in File Explorer disappearing, and the snap layouts unexpectedly not appearing until rebooting your PC.
We fixed an issue that could result in the elements of File Explorer’s title bar being unreadable due to low contrast.
We fixed an issue where some of the icons in File Explorer’s context menu could be blurry.
We fixed an issue where the “see more” menu in File Explorer’s command bar wouldn’t dismiss when you clicked on Options.
We fixed an issue that could result in not being able to create a new folder on the desktop.

Search:
We fixed an issue resulting in Search having grey boxes sometimes instead of app icons.
We fixed an issue that could result in Search dropping the first keystroke when pressing the Windows key and starting to type.
We fixed an issue where when hovering your mouse over the Search icon on the taskbar, the third recent search would not load and remained blank.
We fixed an issue where if you searched for Windows Update, it would open Settings but not navigate to the Windows Update settings page.

Widgets:
We fixed an issue where system text scaling was scaling all widgets proportionally and could result in cropped widgets.
We fixed an issue where when using screen reader/Narrator in widgets it wasn’t properly announcing content sometimes.
We fixed an issue where resizing the Money widget could result in the bottom half of it not displaying anything.

Other:
We fixed a memory leak that was noticeable when using one of the C# printing samples.
We fixed an issue causing an error in safe mode saying 0xc0000005 – Unexpected parameters.
We fixed two issues that could cause explorer.exe to start crashing in a loop, when the display language was set to Russian or when multiple input methods enabled.
We fixed an issue where if you minimize a full screen window and later restore it, there was a chance it could result in a bug check with win32kfull.
We fixed an issue resulting in some WSL users seeing “The parameter is incorrect” when opening Windows Terminal.
We fixed an issue causing blurry windows in ALT + Tab.
We fixed an issue resulting in a flicker in the taskbar when Korean IME users used ALT + Tab.
We fixed an issue impacting reliability of displaying the UI when using WIN + Space to switch input methods.
We fixed an issue impacting voice typing reliability.
We fixed an issue resulting in the “New snip in X seconds” options in Snip & Sketch not working.


*Known issues*​

*[REMINDER]* When upgrading to Windows 11 from Windows 10 or when installing an update to Windows 11, some features may be deprecated or removed. See details here.
Start:
In some cases, you might be unable to enter text when using Search from Start or the Taskbar. If you experience the issue, press WIN + R on the keyboard to launch the Run dialog box, then close it.

Taskbar:
The Taskbar will sometimes flicker when switching input methods.
Dragging an app icon to rearrange it in the Taskbar will result in the app launching or minimizing.

Settings:
When launching the Settings app, a brief green flash may appear.
When using Quick Settings to modify Accessibility settings, the settings UI may not save the selected state.

File Explorer:
The new command bar may not appear when “Open folders in a separate process” is enabled under File Explorer Options > View.
Explorer.exe crashes in a loop for Insiders using the Turkish display language when battery charge is at 100%.
When right clicking the desktop or File Explorer, the resulting context menu and submenus may appear partially off screen.

Search:
After clicking the Search icon on the Taskbar, the Search panel may not open. If this occurs, restart the “Windows Explorer” process, and open the search panel again.
When you hover your mouse over the Search icon on the Taskbar, recent searches may not be displayed. To work around the issue, restart your PC.
Search panel might appear as black and not display any content below the search box.

Widgets:
Widgets board may appear empty. To work around the issue, you can sign out and then sign back in again.
Launching links from the widgets board may not invoke apps to the foreground.
When using the Outlook client with a Microsoft account, Calendar, and To Do changes may not sync to the widgets in real time.
Widgets may be displayed in the wrong size on external monitors. If you encounter this, you can launch the widgets via touch or WIN + W shortcut on your actual PC display first and then launch on your secondary monitors.
After adding multiple widgets quickly from the widgets settings, some of the widgets may not be visible on the board.

Store:
The install button might not be functional yet in some limited scenarios.
Rating and reviews are not available for some apps.

Windows Security
Device Security is unexpectedly saying “Standard hardware security not supported” for Insiders with supported hardware.
“Automatic sample submission” is unexpectedly turned off when you restart your PC.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2021)

Ok, installed 22000.65. Many fixed applied! 

Colour theming still needs to be unified. Some Windows still have light theming when a dark theme is selected. FileManager glitches are fixed. The ribbon is gone and the new menu bar stays regardless of settings options selected.

Some apps still need removal the hard way, But things are a lot more smooth. Win 11 is shaping up nicely!


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 10, 2021)

Just use the famous CCleaner for removal of programs


----------



## Shrek (Jul 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Win 11 is shaping up nicely!


Indeed, its quite impressive; I sure hope I can keep using it on my Core 2 machines.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Just use the famous CCleaner for removal of programs


Does that actually work?



Andy Shiekh said:


> Indeed, its quite impressive; I sure hope I can keep using it on my Core 2 machines.


There will be a way.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 10, 2021)

Found a great nostalgic background over on Microsoft teams, along with clippy, solitare and paint but this is the best imo





link here


			https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/p/?LinkID=2165121&clcid=0x409&culture=en-us&country=US


----------



## Shrek (Jul 10, 2021)

I am finding it unnatural to combine the Wi-Fi and volume in the task bar.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 10, 2021)

markobrian said:


> I used Windows update and installed 22000.65 update, my desktop right click "AMD Radeon Software" has disappeared, maybe a driver reinstall will add it to right click function again? ok nevermind, I see there is a "Show more options" at the bottom of the right click menu and this brings up a more traditional right click menu with the AMD option there, that kinda sucks so I have it pinned to the taskbar now. Noticed some improvements/changes in the Start button menu, there is now an address bar though you could start typing in the old one and it would search anyway? the notification area when clicked also brings up the calendar, not sure if that was there before? it also looks slightly slicker, maybe some changes to icons etc nothing major from what I can see though this is just what I noticed, I haven't done any kind of in-depth comparison  I do like it though and have had little in the way of any bugs or issues


you can start typing and it will search after pressing start button or the windows key



Andy Shiekh said:


> I am finding it unnatural to combine the Wi-Fi and volume in the task bar.


annoying right? i dont know what m$ is thinking. But it might change


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I am finding it unnatural to combine the Wi-Fi and volume in the task bar.


Yeah that's different. I'm indifferent about it though.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Does that actually work?


Yes but as M$ after those big Updates "Though not seen on 11 *Yet" but 10 on their 3Month? Update it'll reinstall crap though you'll have to uninstall or use a Debloat Script *LINK*

He's right...?


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 10, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I am finding it unnatural to combine the Wi-Fi and volume in the task bar.


Yeah, I've just been using the VC on my keyboard.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah that's different. I'm indifferent about it though.


How about the check boxes that don't quite fill out?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> How about the check boxes that don't quite fill out?


You mean the ring highlight? That's deliberate. I'm ok with it.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 10, 2021)

I probably just need to get used to the new way.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 10, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> He's right...?


He's not wrong on some of those points. However he didn't really show much beyond the HardenTools. He also didn't touch in program/app micromanagement. Denying programs, apps and parts of the OS access to the internet is an important aspect of securing a PC.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 11, 2021)

Anyone else seen this with 22000.65?
Windows Defender deactivates on every restart. Win 11 build 22000.51 : windowsinsiders (reddit.com)


----------



## markobrian (Jul 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Anyone else seen this with 22000.65?
> Windows Defender deactivates on every restart. Win 11 build 22000.51 : windowsinsiders (reddit.com)


Yea, confirmed by me also, and simply toggling the option in the notification area doesn't enable it, I have downloaded some defender updates though about 10 minutes ago so maybe that will fix it?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 11, 2021)

Same but it'll be fix in due time just re-enable in the menu...

Afteer a restart does it seem to miss the time-zone where one has to tick it off/on or is it just me?


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 11, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Found a great nostalgic background over on Microsoft teams, along with clippy, solitare and paint but this is the best imo
> View attachment 207303
> 
> link here
> ...


Funny how the original XP field was always accused of being fake, because of the JPEG artifacts, when in fact the field was actually a real photo, unaltered, just JPEG'd out the wazoo.

This one shows much better.


----------



## freeagent (Jul 11, 2021)

Hey thanks for that link, it is my desktop now.. its been a long time since I have seen that. Since Vista went live pretty much..


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Anyone else seen this with 22000.65?
> Windows Defender deactivates on every restart. Win 11 build 22000.51 : windowsinsiders (reddit.com)


Hmmmm... Is is like this? Its only automatic sample submission









but if you click dismiss and and click settings, real time protection is still on


----------



## Shrek (Jul 11, 2021)

Yep, just automatic sample submission is off


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Yep, just automatic sample submission is off



Noticed this, can i just ignore it then? does ASS need to be on?


----------



## Hugis (Jul 11, 2021)

Apart from the bugs you guys have mentioned this PC is running 11(no difference in speed to 10) just fine, im really liking it tbh.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Noticed this, can i just ignore it then? does ASS need to be on?


No, it doesn't. You'll be fine without it.


Hugis said:


> Apart from the bugs you guys haven mentioned this PC is running 11(no difference in speed to 10) just fine, im really liking it tbh.
> View attachment 207428


Right? I'm liking it too. The new right-click context menu is starting to bug me, but only because I use it a lot. Didn't realize just how much until needing to click "Show more options" 75% of the time. I hope they create an option to force the normal menu to show instead or disable the new menu. I mean the new one is nice, it's just incomplete. I use the complete one way too much to have to go through that extra click all the time. Way too cumbersome.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, it doesn't. You'll be fine without it.
> 
> Right? I'm liking it too. The new right-click context menu is starting to bug me, but only because I use it a lot. Didn't realize just how much until needing to click "Show more options" 75% of the time. I hope they create an option to force the normal menu to show instead or disable the new menu. I mean the new one is nice, it's just incomplete. I use the complete one way too much to have to go through that extra click all the time. Way too cumbersome.


Yeah I'm in agreement with that I'm a right clicker too and have to admit that it is a bit of a pain in the rear.


----------



## Lycanwolfen (Jul 11, 2021)

Just tested the latest build 22000.65 man it's getting worse not better. The settings now for privacy you cannot have a scroll on the left side with all the settings easy to turn off. Now its all on the right side and you have to click on each one manually. Like seriously MS every OS you make, make it harder and harder to do the most simple of tasks. Going to take me an hour to lock down this new windows vs 10 min on old windows 10.

Also The background Apps privacy tab is now completely gone. Which means your not allowed to turn it off. WOW!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 11, 2021)

Lycanwolfen said:


> The settings now for privacy you cannot have a scroll on the left side with all the settings easy to turn off


What do you mean by this? Screenshot maybe?


Lycanwolfen said:


> Also The background Apps privacy tab is now completely gone. Which means your not allowed to turn it off. WOW!


That is now a per app feature selection. Go to Apps > Apps & Features. Click on each app "Advanced Features" and the "Background apps permissions" just select "Never".


----------



## Shrek (Jul 11, 2021)

Anyone tried this tool for installing Windows 11 on unsupported hardware in a one click installer?

Release WinPass11: Auto Release 1 [v0.1.0] · winbyte-devs/WinPass11 · GitHub


----------



## Hugis (Jul 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Anyone tried this tool for installing Windows 11 on unsupported hardware in a one click installer?
> 
> Release WinPass11: Auto Release 1 [v0.1.0] · winbyte-devs/WinPass11 · GitHub


thats what i used see post #87
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-11-general-discussion.284164/post-4558897


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 12, 2021)

I've noticed my scroll wheel on my mouse, when I click on the speaker button at the bottom, won't increase or decrease the volume, so I've just be using my volume control on my keyboard. If I click on the "slider" highlight ring, it will work then, I can scroll volume up or down, could just be my mouse, but it works great in 10.


----------



## biffzinker (Jul 12, 2021)

Anyone noticed higher frame rates or lower latency in games? Supposedly it’s the reworked thread scheduler.


----------



## EzioAs (Jul 12, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Anyone noticed higher frame rates or lower latency in games? Supposedly it’s the reworked thread scheduler.



Is that what you've seen/feel with W11?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 12, 2021)

Booted up, my ASS is fine today, windows security was all fine.



Mr Bill said:


> I've noticed my scroll wheel on my mouse, when I click on the speaker button at the bottom, won't increase or decrease the volume, so I've just be using my volume control on my keyboard. If I click on the "slider" highlight ring, it will work then, I can scroll volume up or down, could just be my mouse, but it works great in 10.



Mine works fine.



Andy Shiekh said:


> Anyone tried this tool for installing Windows 11 on unsupported hardware in a one click installer?
> 
> Release WinPass11: Auto Release 1 [v0.1.0] · winbyte-devs/WinPass11 · GitHub



This is what i used too, very easy, no problems.


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 12, 2021)

biffzinker said:


> Anyone noticed higher frame rates or lower latency in games? Supposedly it’s the reworked thread scheduler.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 12, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Mine works fine.


I guess 11 doesn't like my logitech mouse, but 10 does, go figure.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 12, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I guess 11 doesn't like my logitech mouse, but 10 does, go figure.


Hi,
Yep MS turning into driver dictators to put it nicely.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 12, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I guess 11 doesn't like my logitech mouse, but 10 does, go figure.



I do have to hover the pointer over it, but do not have to click. you tried that?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 12, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I guess 11 doesn't like my logitech mouse, but 10 does, go figure.





ThrashZone said:


> Yep MS turning into driver dictators to put it nicely.


Try to remember this is prerelease software. It's going to have problems. Don't assume it's a deliberate act by microsoft.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Try to remember this is prerelease software. It's going to have problems. Don't assume it's a deliberate act by microsoft.


They expect too much from a Beta version.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 12, 2021)

FireFox said:


> They expect too much from a Beta version.


The problem is that Windows 11 already seems like a solid OS. It doesn't really "feel" like it should have the flaws it does. So I think anyone can be forgiven for loosing sight of the fact that it's still in beta.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Try to remember this is prerelease software. It's going to have problems. Don't assume it's a deliberate act by microsoft.


Hi,
But it is a deliberate act and they say as much, "you must have internet so ms can install drivers" for 10 home users
MS account too but as you noticed I commented about drivers.

Only hope is they don't extend having internet for pro users too for both driver install and ms account linking.
5 more months and we shall see pretty much why I don't bother anymore with insider nonsense.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 13, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> But it is a deliberate act and they say as much, "you must have internet so ms can install drivers" for 10 home users


I think you're misunderstanding something. The update feature obviously requires internet connection to work. Drivers are also delivered through Windows Update.

Hence the internet connection requirement. And before you think it's stupid to make an statement about something so obvious, there are people stupid enough to go make a lawsuit about how it was not mentioned.

It also ties in with the MS account requirement, but although I personally don't have any complaints about it (I use the account since I have a 365 subscription), I can understand that people may not like the idea.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 13, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> I think you're misunderstanding something. The update feature obviously requires internet connection to work. Drivers are also delivered through Windows Update.
> 
> Hence the internet connection requirement. And before you think it's stupid to make an statement about something so obvious, there are people stupid enough to go make a lawsuit about how it was not mentioned.
> 
> It also ties in with the MS account requirement, but although I personally don't have any complaints about it (I use the account since I have a 365 subscription), I can understand that people may not like the idea.


Hi,
Having an iso already during either mounting of it "which I usually do" or clean installing with it on usb/... makes windows updating unnecessary even the iso has a drivers store

Only time internet would be needed is if someone were using the update system to actually go to another build like 11, now this is the only obvious time internet would be required lol 

Yeah I'd never use a ms account unless I was still an insider which I dropped out years ago.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> But it is a deliberate act and they say as much, "you must have internet so ms can install drivers" for 10 home users
> MS account too but as you noticed I commented about drivers.
> 
> ...


You missed a bit of context. MrBill was stating that 11 didn't seem to like his Logitech mouse as he was having issues with 11 understanding the input he was giving. This is not a driver problem, this is a Windows problem and to be expected with prerelease software.

Internet connections and driver downloads are not the issue there.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You missed a bit of context. MrBill was stating the 11 didn't seem to like his Logitech mouse as he was having issues with 11 understanding the input he was giving. This is not a driver problem, this is a Windows problem and to be expected with prerelease software.
> 
> Internet connections and driver downloads are not the issue there.


Hi,
Not really
Since ms came out with mouse and keyboard center feature they've screwed those two devices functioning properly

That crappy software on win-7 was totally removing my laptops driver that controls touchpad/.... adjustments if installed automatically just by using a mouse
On 10 & 11 that crapware is bundled lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2021)

Found the onboard TPM on the new asus board/2600x ryzen


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Since ms came out with mouse and keyboard center feature they've screwed those two devices functioning properly


There are a few glitches to work out still. For example, I was editing services in the management console and after exiting a service dialog window I then couldn't select it or the other services around it. Literally couldn't click on them, but after clicking down a few and then back up a few times, I could select them again. It's an annoying glitch that has to do with the way the OS is interpreting inputs given by the user. MrBill's issue is very likely along the same lines. microsoft has no choice but to sort that one out.. Which will likely be in release 22000.83(?), maybe...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2021)

Just did a clean install of win 11 using a iso rufssed onto my usb stick. i set my bios for uefi only, secure boot, and enabled the tpm. win 11 installed straight through with no warnings. yaay.
Asus Tuf gaming B450-pro s board/ryzen 5 2600x/2x8gb


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 13, 2021)

I have a weird problem.
Joined the Insider Program and since I'm working on a new NVMe with a fresh Win 10 install, there wouldn't be much to worry about, so I enabled TPM 2.0 and hit the update button.
Windows 11 started just fine and after a bit of poking around, I restarted just to see how things were and was presented with this:


None of the recovery options in the list worked at all and once I had set to UEFI to load defaults, everything came back to normal, but I didn't know what had changed.
I then did a tpm.msc in 'run' and found that TPM was disabled, so I went back to the UEFI, enabled TPM and was hit with the same error.
That's weird, considering Win 11 shouldn't run without TPM, or maybe that's just... WON'T INSTALL without TPM?
Only trouble is that I now get this warning, which I can live with anyway. A BIOS update might help, but the Gigabyte page doesn't mention this issue and I never update the BIOS unless I have to.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I have a weird problem.
> Joined the Insider Program and since I'm working on a new NVMe with a fresh Win 10 install, there wouldn't be much to worry about, so I enabled TPM 2.0 and hit the update button.
> Windows 11 started just fine and after a bit of poking around, I restarted just to see how things were and was presented with this:
> 
> ...


This is strange. Haven't see this. Then again, none of the Win11 installs I've done have been on systems with TPM or SecureBoot enabled. A few have had UEFI. So maybe put your BIOS into Legacy mode, disable SecureBoot and TPM, then see what happens..


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is strange. Haven't see this. Then again, none of the Win11 installs I've done have been on systems with TPM or SecureBoot enabled. A few have had UEFI. So maybe put your BIOS into Legacy mode, disable SecureBoot and TPM, then see what happens..


I disable TPM in order to get Win 11 to load in the first place. It installed with TPM enabled but won't load in that state.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I disable TPM in order to get Win 11 to load in the first place. It installed with TPM enabled but won't load in that state.


It's causing more problems than it's worth? What...a...shocker...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I disable TPM in order to get Win 11 to load in the first place. It installed with TPM enabled but won't load in that state.



I had TPM enabled throughout my fresh install with zero problems


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I had TPM enabled throughout my fresh install with zero problems


That's sparks a thought...


Splinterdog said:


> I disable TPM in order to get Win 11 to load in the first place. It installed with TPM enabled but won't load in that state.


Had you flushed/wiped/reset the keys in the TPM module? I think that needs to happen with each OS reinstall. Only a thought, my experience with TPM modules and functionality is limited..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's sparks a thought...
> 
> Had you flushed/wiped/reset the keys in the TPM module? I think that needs to happen with each OS reinstall. Only a thought, my experience with TPM modules and functionality is limited..



Mines not a hardware one its the one in the chip. I enabled secure boot, uefi only, and TPM in the bios, then installed using iso on usb stick. no warnings, no problems, finished install, done drivers etc with a few reboots, still fine.

Could clean install be the way to go?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Mines not a hardware one its the one in the chip.


It's still hardware, it's just that the TPM is on chip instead of being a plugin module. The idea and functionality should effectively be the same, if I understand the underlying principles properly.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's still hardware, it's just that the TPM is on chip instead of being a plugin module. The idea and functionality should effectively be the same, if I understand the underlying principles properly.



Well done AMD


----------



## FireFox (Jul 13, 2021)

What happens after i install Windows 11 and then disable TPM and Secure Boot?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 13, 2021)

FireFox said:


> What happens after i install Windows 11 and then disable TPM and Secure Boot?
> 
> 
> View attachment 207898


Hi,
Then switch it back and get a message enter encryption key in 5-4-3-2-1 sorry data is locked ssd belongs to ms now lol


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's sparks a thought...
> 
> Had you flushed/wiped/reset the keys in the TPM module? I think that needs to happen with each OS reinstall. Only a thought, my experience with TPM modules and functionality is limited..


TPM was disabled when I clean installed Windows 10 over the weekend and I only enabled it for the Insider upgrade to Win 11, so whatever keys there are have only been used once.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> TPM was disabled when I clean installed Windows 10 over the weekend and I only enabled it for the Insider upgrade to Win 11, so whatever keys there are have only been used once.


So what would happen if you were to disable TPM when trying to boot 11?

I'm running 11 on my 775 Build with WiN11pass thing


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> So what would happen if you were to disable TPM when trying to boot 11?
> 
> I'm running 11 on my 775 Build with WiN11pass thing


In that situation, nothing.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 13, 2021)

So wth M$! Tricking us to *Think we need new hardware to run this crap


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 13, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> So wth M$! Tricking us to *Think we need new hardware to run this crap


We don't know why. It could be either there's something planned for Windows 11 as soon as it hits RTM or something planned for the farther future. Outside of supposed security improvements, nothing else is known.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 13, 2021)

It simply will not boot to Windows 11 with TPM enabled. I even disconnected all the other drives, but the error message is confusing because nothing was disconnected incorrectly.
Neither can I find secure boot in the Gigabyte UEFI and TPM is listed under peripherals.
Anyway, the odd thing here is that Win 11 installed with TPM on but will not boot with it enabled, which is why I had to disable it. And of course I get the Windows update message saying that the system doesn't meet the requirements because TPM is off.
It's a bit fishy that's for sure.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> It simply will not boot to Windows 11 with TPM enabled. I even disconnected all the other drives, but the error message is confusing because nothing was disconnected incorrectly.


Then just disable it. You're not really losing anything, functionality and security-wise.



Splinterdog said:


> It's a bit fishy that's for sure.


Yeah, but again, it's prerelease software...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 14, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> It simply will not boot to Windows 11 with TPM enabled. I even disconnected all the other drives, but the error message is confusing because nothing was disconnected incorrectly.
> Neither can I find secure boot in the Gigabyte UEFI and TPM is listed under peripherals.
> Anyway, the odd thing here is that Win 11 installed with TPM on but will not boot with it enabled, which is why I had to disable it. And of course I get the Windows update message saying that the system doesn't meet the requirements because TPM is off.
> It's a bit fishy that's for sure.



Strange, but the board i switched out for this asus today, was a gigabyte. Guess what, could not find secure boot, or the option for the in CPU TPM device. I switched to the asus, had zero problems installing and running with uefi, tpm and secure boot enabled.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 14, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Strange, but the board i switched out for this asus today, was a gigabyte. Guess what, could not find secure boot, or the option for the in CPU TPM device. I switched to the asus, had zero problems installing and running with uefi, tpm and secure boot enabled.


Weird. This only shows that there is much work to be done before official release and much for microsoft to explain about same. I genuinely can't see them pulling off these requirements. They will have to back-track on some level, especially were the enthusiast market is concerned.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 14, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> I don't remember Microsoft backporting features unless they were required for compatibility reasons, and considering that they already have published the final support date for Windows 10, I think it will only receive bug and security fixes once Windows 11 launches.
> 
> 
> Understandable. You could do an upgrade to 10 first and from then to 11, but that's a lot of crust to carry around.
> ...



1 size fits all approach.



R-T-B said:


> Funny how the original XP field was always accused of being fake, because of the JPEG artifacts, when in fact the field was actually a real photo, unaltered, just JPEG'd out the wazoo.
> 
> This one shows much better.


The Royal Theme for XP MCE 2005  (XPPro) was nice for its time.


----------



## Ja.KooLit (Jul 14, 2021)

FireFox said:


> What happens after i install Windows 11 and then disable TPM and Secure Boot?
> 
> 
> View attachment 207898


I disabled TPM and windows 11 wont let me log in. it seems only affects windows but not linux 

My secure boot has been turned on all time but I configure it to be "other OS" or didnt really touch it since I got it last year


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

*Just a side note: For all ppl that assume Windows 11will come in a few YEARS; *

Intel has updated its graphics driver to version 30.0.100.9684. Windows 11 and the Auto HDR function are now_* officially supported*_ for 10th generation Intel CPUs with Iris Plus graphics or higher.

For the gamers among you, F1 2021 is now supported, as well as optimizations to reduce load times in Moonlight Blade(DX12) and Call of Duty: Warzone (DX12).

For developers: this driver is WDDM 3.0 compliant, supports DirectX 12 Shader Model 6.6 compiler. DirectML improvements and optimizations have also been made, and a driver update for Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL) has been added.





So to say the truth about the release: FALL THIS YEAR in USA. believe it or not.  

so that means: who ever wants a __*Home, Pro, Pro Educ., Pro for Work., Educ., Multi Session, Ent. 22000.71* KB5004745 8.07.2021 Auch als N-Version JUST let me know.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 15, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> Just a side note: For all ppl that assume Windows 11will come in a few YEARS;


Who assumed that? Because the only thing that's not coming this year is in-place upgrade, and even then it's supposed to arrive early 2022.

Not that I care, I'm riding on W11 insider on my daily driver anyway lol


----------



## freeagent (Jul 15, 2021)

I installed 11 last night before bed, again.. I just switched to a different OC profile and that profile does not have fTPM enabled, but here I am.. I would imagine that will change at some point in the near future.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 15, 2021)

22000.71 is out

regex:[2-9]\d{4}\. - Browse known builds - UUP dump


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 15, 2021)

Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.71
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.71 to everyone in the Dev Channel! Changes and Improvements   	We’re introducing a new entertainment widget! The entertainment w




					blogs.windows.com
				




Changelog under the spoiler




Spoiler



*Changes and Improvements*​
We’re introducing a new entertainment widget! The entertainment widget allows you to see new and featured movie titles available in the Microsoft Store. Selecting a movie will direct you to the Microsoft Store to see more information about that title. Just open widgets and click or tap on the “Add widgets” button and choose the entertainment widget.




The new context menus and other right-click menus have been updated to use acrylic material.




We are testing the usability of a SplitButton for making new folders and files in the File Explorer command bar.
The Taskbar previews (when you mouse-over open apps on the Taskbar) have been updated to reflect the new visual design of Windows 11.


Taskbar previews with rounded corners!
*Fixes*​
Taskbar:
We fixed an issue where if you drag app icons on the Taskbar to rearrange them, it was making the apps launch or minimize when you released the icon.
Using a long press with touch on an app icon in the Taskbar to open the jump list should now work.
After right-clicking the Start icon in the Taskbar, clicking somewhere else should now dismiss the menu more reliably.
Shift + Right-click on an app icon in the Taskbar will now bring up the window menu like it used to and not the jump list.
We’ve addressed an issue that was making your mouse move slowly when hovering over the Taskbar previews.
We’ve included the fix for an issue when using multiple Desktops where an app icon in the taskbar might give the appearance of multiple windows being open when that wasn’t the case on that Desktop.
When using the Amharic IME you should no longer see an unexpected X next to the IME icon in the taskbar.
The issue where if you click on the input indicator on the Taskbar and it would unexpectedly highlighted Quick Settings has been fixed.
When you hover over Task View, the preview flyout for your Desktops will no longer pop back up after using Esc to dismiss them.
We made a fix to address an issue where explorer.exe might crash after hovering over the Task View icon in the Taskbar.
We fixed an issue where the selected date in the calendar flyout was out of sync with the date in the Taskbar.
We made an update to address a scenario resulting in some Insiders not seeing the lunar calendar text in the calendar flyout when enabled in Settings.
This flight addressed an issue that could unexpectedly make the Taskbar background transparent.
Right-clicking the focus assist icon in the taskbar should now show a context menu.
The issue from the previous flight where icons in the taskbar corner were getting crushed against the top of the Taskbar has been addressed.
The tooltip for the location in use icon in the Taskbar should no longer appear blank sometimes.

Settings:
We fixed an issue making Settings crash on launch periodically.
Using the volume mixer sliders in Sound Settings should be more responsive now, as well as the page responsiveness as a whole.
We fixed an issue resulting in Disk and Volumes Settings’ change size option being clipped.
There was a non-functional verify link under Backup Settings – this has been fixed.
The Power and Battery Settings page should no longer be reporting that battery saver is engaged in it’s not.
The Power and Battery Settings page should also now not crash when launched from Quick Settings.
We fixed a grammatical error in the Sign-in Settings text.
The “I forgot my PIN” link was unexpectedly missing in Sign-in Settings when a PIN was set up and has now been returned.
The issue where the Move option under Apps & Features in Settings wasn’t working reliably should be addressed in this build.
We’ve mitigated a problem where some of the colors in Settings weren’t updating after switching between dark and light mode, leaving unreadable text.
We’ve done some work to help improve the performance of Settings when switching between light and dark mode.
We addressed an issue where some of the elements of the Themes page in Settings would end up crowded together when the window size was small.
We resolved an issue where the Pen menu toggle under Taskbar Settings was not in sync with the actual state of the feature.
Changes made to “Dismiss notification after this amount of time” in Accessibility Settings should now persist.
Some of the icons you could enable in Taskbar Settings were erroneously labeled Windows Explorer even though that’s not what they were – this should now be fixed.
The Connect text in Quick Settings has been updated to say Cast.

File Explorer:
Clicking the command bar button twice should now close any dropdown that appeared.
The new command bar should now appear when “Open folders in a separate process” is enabled under File Explorer Options > View.
This build addresses an issue where right clicking a file and selecting Open With > Choose another app might launch the file in the default app rather than opening the Open With dialog.
Fixed an issue the desktop and File Explorer context menu would stop launching.

Search:
We fixed an issue where the option to verify your account in Search wasn’t working.
Hovering over the Search icon on a secondary monitor will now show the flyout on the correct monitor.
Search should now work if you open Start and start typing after having gone to the apps list and back.

Widgets:
When using the Outlook client with a Microsoft account, Calendar, and To Do updates should sync faster down to the widgets.
We addressed an issue where if you added multiple widgets quickly from the widgets settings, it could result in some of the widgets not being visible on the board.
We fixed a bug where widgets could all become stuck in a loading state (blank squares in the window).
The traffic widget should now follow the Windows mode (light or dark).
The title of the sports widget should no longer mismatch with the content of the widget.

Other:
This build addresses an issue where ALT + Tab was getting stuck open sometimes after you released the keys and had to be manually dismissed.
We made a fix for an issue where Narrator focus wasn’t ending up on the emoji panel after using the keyboard shortcut to open it.
Magnifier’s lens view has been updated so the lens now has rounded corners.
We found an issue that was noticeably impacting Start launch reliability for some Insiders, and have addressed it with this flight.
We’ve updated the “Most Used” text in the Start menu’s app list so it should no longer be getting clipped.
Using the semantic zoom in Start’s app list should no longer result in the list being pushed down and to the right off the edge of the window.
We fixed an issue where if you pressed WIN + Z you would need to press Tab before you could use the arrow key to navigate through the snap layouts.
We addressed an issue where an acrylic area could get left on the screen after repeatedly snapping and unsnapping a window with touch.
We’ve done some work to mitigate an unexpected flash when moving a snapped window with touch.
We made a change to help window borders have a little more contrast when “Show accent color on title bars and windows borders” was turned off.

*Known issues*​
*[REMINDER]* When upgrading to Windows 11 from Windows 10 or when installing an update to Windows 11, some features may be deprecated or removed. See details here.
Start:
In some cases, you might be unable to enter text when using Search from Start or the Taskbar. If you experience the issue, press WIN + R on the keyboard to launch the Run dialog box, then close it.
Based on feedback, we are working on adding access keys to WIN + X so that you can do things like “WIN + X M” to launch Device Manager. Insiders may see this functionality in this build, however we are currently investigating an issue in which sometimes the option is unexpectedly unavailable.

Taskbar:
There is an issue in this build where Explorer.exe will crash when the date and time button on the Taskbar is clicked to access new notifications with Focus Assist turned off. The workaround for this is to enable Focus assist to priority or alarms mode. Note that when focus assist is turned on, notification popups won’t appear, but they will be in the notification center when opened.
The Taskbar will sometimes flicker when switching input methods.
Taskbar previews may draw partially offscreen.

Settings:
When launching the Settings app, a brief green flash may appear.
When using Quick Settings to modify Accessibility settings, the settings UI may not save the selected state.
The button to rename your PC doesn’t work in this build. If needed, this can be done using sysdm.cpl.
Settings will crash when clicking “Facial recognition (Windows Hello)” under Sign-in Settings if Windows Hello is already set up.
Reset this PC and Go back buttons in Settings > System > Recovery do not function. Reset and roll back can be accessed from the Windows Recovery Environment by selecting System > Recovery > Advanced startup, and pressing Restart now. Once in Windows Recovery, choose Troubleshoot.
Choose Reset this PC to perform a reset.
Choose Advanced options > Uninstall Updates > Uninstall latest feature update to perform a rollback.


File Explorer:
Explorer.exe crashes in a loop for Insiders using the Turkish display language when battery charge is at 100%.
When right clicking the desktop or File Explorer, the resulting context menu and submenus may appear partially off screen.
Clicking a desktop icon or context menu entry may result in the wrong item being selected.

Search:
After clicking the Search icon on the Taskbar, the Search panel may not open. If this occurs, restart the “Windows Explorer” process, and open the search panel again.
When you hover your mouse over the Search icon on the Taskbar, recent searches may not be displayed. To work around the issue, restart your PC.
Search panel might appear as black and not display any content below the search box.

Widgets:
Widgets board may appear empty. To work around the issue, you can sign out and then sign back in again.
Launching links from the widgets board may not invoke apps to the foreground.
Widgets may be displayed in the wrong size on external monitors. If you encounter this, you can launch the widgets via touch or WIN + W shortcut on your actual PC display first and then launch on your secondary monitors.

Store:
The install button might not be functional yet in some limited scenarios.
Rating and reviews are not available for some apps.

Windows Security:
Device Security is unexpectedly saying “Standard hardware security not supported” for Insiders with supported hardware.
“Automatic sample submission” is unexpectedly turned off when you restart your PC.

Localization:
There is an issue where some Insiders may be some missing translations from their user experience for a small subset of languages running the latest Insider Preview builds. To confirm if you have been impacted, please visit this Answers forum post and follow the steps for remediation.

*For developers*​You can download the latest Windows Insider SDK at aka.ms/windowsinsidersdk. The Windows Insider SDK will be continuously flighting with corresponding Windows 11 Insider Preview builds, and the latest Windows Insider SDK for Build 22000.71 is now available.

Beginning with Windows Insider SDK version 22000.71 and the latest .NET 5 update, we have also added support for .NET 5 developers who want to target the Windows Insider SDK and access these new APIs. For more details on this support, refer to the Windows Insider SDK download page.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.71
> 
> 
> Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.71 to everyone in the Dev Channel! Changes and Improvements   	We’re introducing a new entertainment widget! The entertainment w
> ...







Seems to be a big sized update...


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Who assumed that? Because the only thing that's not coming this year is in-place upgrade, and even then it's supposed to arrive early 2022.
> 
> Not that I care, I'm riding on W11 insider on my daily driver anyway lol


i red those comments from time to time and was just wondering.

and wanted to give a sign to others not to be shy to obtain the software





the patch came just up

funny in europe its live - you have the DEV insider.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 15, 2021)

I am still convinced that it will take a while before i decide to install it.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am still convinced that it will take a while before i decide to install it.


for ppl like u i will make a guide how to install all the new and shiny WIN11 symbols from system in windows 10. but not today


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 15, 2021)

Mine has just installed 22000.71, fine no problems. I even bought a new key to use with my clean win 11 install too, figured why not.


----------



## markobrian (Jul 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Not that I care, I'm riding on W11 insider on my daily driver anyway lol


Same as me  

The upgrade from 10 seemed to have gone fine until I toggled the Windows HDR setting and received a blank screen that I was unable to fix, so it was either do a clean install of 10 again, or a clean install of 11, thankfully the clean install option worked seamlessly and I'm now installing the.75 update after updating to the .65 update a few days ago I've had no major issues since. 

I can understand those who want to wait for the RTM version, but honestly this is just built on the already very stable (for me at least) latest Win10 build, so is very much a fully working OS as far as I'm concerned, unlike when I installed Windows Longhorn which was to become Windows Vista


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

markobrian said:


> Same as me
> 
> The upgrade from 10 seemed to have gone fine until I toggled the Windows HDR setting and received a blank screen that I was unable to fix, so it was either do a clean install of 10 again, or a clean install of 11, thankfully the clean install option worked seamlessly and I'm now installing the.75 update after updating to the .65 update a few days ago I've had no major issues since.
> 
> I can understand those who want to wait for the RTM version, but honestly this is just built on the already very stable (for me at least) latest Win10 build, so is very much a fully working OS as far as I'm concerned, unlike when I installed Windows Longhorn which was to become Windows Vista


correct! it is not a complete new thingi. it is at least a pimped *10.0*.22000.xx


----------



## markobrian (Jul 15, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Mine has just installed 22000.71, fine no problems. I even bought a new key to use with my clean win 11 install too, figured why not.



if it's the same machine and you just did an upgrade and want to do a clean install the product key works the same as Windows 10 and is tied to the hardware AFAIK


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 15, 2021)

markobrian said:


> I can understand those who want to wait for the RTM version, but honestly this is just built on the already very stable (for me at least) latest Win10 build, so is very much a fully working OS as far as I'm concerned, unlike when I installed Windows Longhorn which was to become Windows Vista



As always, it's recommended to exercise caution, as in regularly backing things up as a minimum. Although Microsoft is building Windows 11 out of a relatively stable base, they're introducing changes to some core aspects of Windows, so things may break, and hard, in some specific/exotic configurations (such as your HDR issue).


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

well. i hope u tighten your seatbelt while driving as well!
some ppl are kinda ambivalent in many things. 

just joking! 
@windwhirl


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> As always, it's recommended to exercise caution, as in regularly backing things up as a minimum. Although Microsoft is building Windows 11 out of a relatively stable base, they're introducing changes to some core aspects of Windows, so things may break, and hard, in some specific/exotic configurations (such as your HDR issue).



not to mention those extra telemetry algorithms, nom nom nom M$


----------



## markobrian (Jul 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> As always, it's recommended to exercise caution, as in regularly backing things up as a minimum. Although Microsoft is building Windows 11 out of a relatively stable base, they're introducing changes to some core aspects of Windows, so things may break, and hard, in some specific/exotic configurations (such as your HDR issue).


Of course. 

I wouldn't recommend it on a PC that someone does work on, though mine is just for gaming and browsing mostly, wiping the C drive is a relatively trivial thing, most of my games and documents are on other drives or in the cloud, so aside from drivers and some key programs it takes me about an hour or so to get things back to where I need them if the shit hits the fan, so-to-speak   


lynx29 said:


> not to mention those extra telemetry algorithms, nom nom nom M$


Are there any extra ones compared to 10? the options seem pretty much the same as the ones in 10, turn them all off, if you want to go the extra mile I'm sure shutup10 should work on 11 for the most part and likely there will be a Windows 11 equivalent along very soon.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 15, 2021)

markobrian said:


> Are there any extra ones compared to 10? the options seem pretty much the same as the ones in 10, turn them all off, if you want to go the extra mile I'm sure shutup10 should work on 11 for the most part and likely there will be a Windows 11 equivalent along very soon.


To receive insider builds through Windows Update, you're required to have all the telemetry enabled. These are cumulative updates so I'm not sure the requirement applies to them too, though.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> To receive insider builds, you're required to have all the telemetry enabled. These are cumulative updates so I'm not sure the requirement applies to them too, though.


if u want. i upload an official german, english version ofc, into my drive. then u are not that victim anymore by downloading it. the telemetry can be switched off to nearly 100% then.


----------



## markobrian (Jul 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> To receive insider builds, you're required to have all the telemetry enabled. These are cumulative updates so I'm not sure the requirement applies to them too, though.


I'm not on the insider program, I just downloaded an ISO, though was able to disable all the usual stuff upon install 



plastiscɧ said:


> if u want. i upload an official german, english version ofc, into my drive. then u are not that victim anymore by downloading it. the telemetry can be switched off to nearly 100% then.


This is likely similar to the ISO I downloaded.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

markobrian said:


> I'm not on the insider program, I just downloaded an ISO, though was able to disable all the usual stuff upon install
> 
> 
> This is likely similar to the ISO I downloaded.


 ye. ours is the summerrelease. the USA gets it in fall then.
the telemetry-killer was my suggested program right?


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 15, 2021)

markobrian said:


> Are there any extra ones compared to 10? the options seem pretty much the same as the ones in 10, turn them all off, if you want to go the extra mile I'm sure shutup10 should work on 11 for the most part and likely there will be a Windows 11 equivalent along very soon.



I imagine there are a lot of hidden ones users can't access.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I imagine there are a lot of hidden ones users can't access.


i knew it. u escaped from the matrix and u try now telling us the real truth...


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I imagine there are a lot of hidden ones users can't access.


Well, officially, there's a minimum of telemetry that cannot be disabled. But most if not all of it can be disabled through tools like ShutUp10 or firewall rules. 





plastiscɧ said:


> if u want. i upload an official german, english version ofc, into my drive. then u are not that victim anymore by downloading it. the telemetry can be switched off to nearly 100% then.


I don't really care much one way or the other, aside from being given the option.

And FTR, cumulative updates are different from builds. Builds are considered completely different versions of Windows and are installed as such, hence why they normally take so long (15 or more minutes for the offline part of the install, compared to 3 or less minutes for these cumulative updates)


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> And FTR, cumulative updates are different from builds. Builds are considered completely different versions of Windows and are installed as such, hence why they normally take so long (15 or more minutes for the offline part of the install, compared to 3 or less minutes for these cumulative updates)


i guess theres a misunderstanding then. the data i offered u are 5GB huge.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 15, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> i guess theres a misunderstanding then. the data i offered u are 4,7GB huge.


I'm just talking about the builds and updates as they're delivered to a machine through Windows Update. Other methods (such as installing from ISOs) are not to be concerned in the requirements I talked about.

Updated my previous comment to clarify that.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> I'm just talking about the builds and updates as they're delivered to a machine through Windows Update. Other methods (such as installing from ISOs) are not to be concerned in the requirements I talked about.
> 
> Updated my previous comment to clarify that.


fair enough! i got it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Not that I care, I'm riding on W11 insider on my daily driver anyway lol


WOW! You're ballzy!


Andy Shiekh said:


> 22000.71 is out
> 
> regex:[2-9]\d{4}\. - Browse known builds - UUP dump


Weird, I thought I read that the next point release was going to be 22000.81. But ok...


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> WOW! You're ballzy!


To be fair, there's nothing critical here. And I do have Veeam running a full backup every week (plus I have a 365 subscription which gives me 1 TB of cloud space, might as well use it)

I would never dare do this with my work computer though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 15, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am still convinced that it will take a while before i decide to install it.


Do you not have a spare hard drive? Would be easy to experiment of you do..


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 15, 2021)

WoW


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 15, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> WoW
> 
> View attachment 208251


Yeah, that's about normal.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Yeah, that's about normal.


So what if I were to delete that Folder via a Linux USB?


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 15, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> So what if I were to delete that Folder via a Linux USB?


Nothing happens, per se. It's just a folder where Windows dumps the files required to roll back build updates. This only applies to Insider builds and when you perform feature upgrades on normal Windows update channels (say, if you want to roll back to 20H2 from 21H1), AFAIK.

You might want to keep it around for a while if you plan to roll back to Windows 10 or whatever without doing a clean install, but even then I think Windows deletes it by itself after 10 days or so (not sure if it depends on Storage Sense being enabled or not)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 15, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> WoW
> 
> View attachment 208251


You can just delete that folder if you're not going back to what you had before.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 15, 2021)

Well crap the update crapped over my Windows 7 SSD "None bootable now" tried my WiN7 PE


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 15, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Well crap the update crapped over my Windows 7 SSD "None bootable now" tried my WiN7 PE


Get a partition utility(AOMEI is my favorite) and set the drive as "Active". The update likely removed the boot flag for the drive..


----------



## markobrian (Jul 15, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Well crap the update crapped over my Windows 7 SSD "None bootable now" tried my WiN7 PE


Use bootable windows ISO USB and start recovery, you may need to perform some cmd prompts to get it booting again, search for restore windows bootloader, I have done it a number of times in the past when the turd hit the fan most times if the OS is still present on the disk you can restore


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 15, 2021)

markobrian said:


> Use bootable windows ISO USB and start recovery, you may need to perform some cmd prompts to get it booting again, search for restore windows bootloader, I have done it a number of times in the past when the turd hit the fan most times if the OS is still present on the disk you can restore


The problem with that method is that Windows recovery will only repair the primary installation, it would do nothing for his Windows 7 drive.

@rk3066 
Here's a link to AOMEI's utility. Once installed you can right-click on the Windows 7 partition and make it "Active"(that option might be in a sub-menu for this new version).








						Download Aomei Partition Assistant  - MajorGeeks
					

Aomei Partition Assistant Standard is a comprehensive disk partition solution, which includes a Partition Manager and a one-click Extend Partition Wizard.



					www.majorgeeks.com


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You can just delete that folder if you're not going back to what you had before.


do it via the systemsettings in the datasection. otherwise there persisting rests of data u cant delete. registry etc.



rk3066 said:


> WoW
> 
> View attachment 208251


 this i mean. not just kick it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 15, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> do it via the systemsettings in the datasection. otherwise there persisting rests of data u cant delete. registry etc.


Fair enough. I never do "Upgrades".. So that's good to know..


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough. I never do "Upgrades".. So that's good to know..


there is a hidden folder as well. this included then. WINre$


----------



## markobrian (Jul 15, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> do it via the systemsettings in the datasection. otherwise there persisting rests of data u cant delete. registry etc.
> 
> 
> this i mean. not just kick it


Right click drive, disk cleanup same thing?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 15, 2021)

markobrian said:


> Right click drive, disk cleanup same thing?


no! i guess not
search for "DATA" the temporairly popps there






*there is a big difference as well. windows 10 is just blown up over the years. 11 has got half the data to handle by doing the same stuff*


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 16, 2021)

Eh it still doesn't work. Doesn't have "Active" anywhere. I tried DiskPart and set the partition to active but no go. About to eat then should try one more thing...


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Eh it still doesn't work. Doesn't have "Active" anywhere. I tried DiskPart and set the partition to active but no go. About to eat then should try one more thing...


is your partition-schematic GPT or MBR?

u cannot "activate" GPT anymore. MBR is for old PC or HDDs (OS) only

otherwise execute these steps


Press WIN + R to open the RUN box, type diskpart.
In the opened window, type list disk.
diskpart lists all installed disks; type select disk ###
Type list partition.
Type select partition ###
Type active


----------



## johnspack (Jul 16, 2021)

Still,  just sad I had to say goodbye to MS oses after 25 years.  My first was DOS 3.2.  My last was Windows 8.1.  Still have it,  and will occasionally use it until it expires.
Good luck MS,  I wish you well.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Do you not have a spare hard drive? Would be easy to experiment of you do..


Good idea, where can i get Windows 11?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Thanks for the link, I used to be part of the Insider but left like a year ago.



I used the 22000.51 iso for my own install from there.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 16, 2021)

Dang Germany and there hacks lol - At  least nowadays Germans can speak English. My last name is German but can I speak it... No but I wish "Honnoll but here they spell it with Honnel / Honnull ha (Just a funny thing on my past at school)


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Dang Germany and there hacks lol - At  least nowadays Germans can speak English. My last name is German but can I speak it... No but I wish "Honnoll but here they spell it with Honnel / Honnull ha (Just a funny thing on my past at school)


again. it is an OFFICIAL summerelaese in europe. it is not allowed in our country to link illegal stuff as well

i am a judge in criminal trials. i will not put myself on the slaughter bench by committing a crime!


----------



## Shrek (Jul 16, 2021)

Update on Windows 11 minimum system requirements | Windows Insider Blog

"*Reliability*. Devices upgraded to Windows 11 will be in a supported and reliable 
state. By choosing CPUs that have adopted the new Windows Driver model and are 
supported by our OEM and silicon partners who are achieving a 99.8% crash free 
experience."

So what happens with older CPUs that don't support the new Windows Driver model?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi,
I'm sure turning off some features would alleviate some crashes
In just 10 disabling gaming mode for example.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 16, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Not that I care, I'm riding on W11 insider on my daily driver anyway lol



Risky, yes; but how else to really test it?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

i am running it since 09.06.2021. no problems. just supress your craving to modd it pointless. let it just work


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 16, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Update on Windows 11 minimum system requirements | Windows Insider Blog
> 
> "*Reliability*. Devices upgraded to Windows 11 will be in a supported and reliable
> state. By choosing CPUs that have adopted the new Windows Driver model and are
> ...


I'll bet it will keep working, unless they introduce some change in the core that depends on these newer generation CPUs. It also depends on AMD and Intel providing the necessary drivers for other non-core CPU functionality to work (AMD provides drivers for their security processor for example). Also this:

"To meet the principle, all Windows 11 supported CPUs have an embedded TPM, support secure boot, and support VBS and specific VBS capabilities."

Maybe they plan to implement these VBS capabilities to a degree that the OS will not run correctly or it will under-perform unless you're running one of the officially supported CPUs?

Or maybe it depends on some little known instructions that are only supported on these recent processors? Windows 10 had this issue:


> x86-64 CPUs must also support CMPXCHG16B, PrefetchW and LAHF/SAHF instructions.


Go tell some guy that they have to look up if their CPU supports these instructions.

Microsoft hasn't been exactly forthcoming about this whole deal.


Andy Shiekh said:


> Risky, yes; but how else to really test it?



Agreed. Though it's a tall order if you do critical stuff on your main PC and completely understandable that people don't want to test it in such scenarios.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2021)

Do i have to unplug my other SSD''s when installing windows 11?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Do i have to unplug my other SSD''s when installing windows 11?


no as long as they are filled with data. just erase the /C: (system drive). you will be asked anyway which drive you want to use


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 16, 2021)

My earlier post about Win 11 running with TPM disabled is moot. This is because the Insider Preview apparently waives that particular requirement, at least according to another tech friend of mine.
But I have come across an irritating problem which I have reported, namely:



This is because it's updating with older drivers in spite of disabling hardware driver updates. This can apparently be fixed by using Wumgr but I haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> just erase the /C: (system drive).


I am not installing it on my main SSD, i will use a spared 860 evo i have.

Like dual Boot.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

supported as well, mate

u must then leave all like it is cus the system must do a "shortcut" then


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 16, 2021)

Hmm I will try a say... Windows Go Edition soon so stay tuned...


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Do i have to unplug my other SSD''s when installing windows 11?


Hi,
Yes you don't want any sludge installed on another ssd or storage devices.
After installing 11 you can connect what ever you want too.

I wouldn't share files though on a storage ssd/..


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yes you don't want any sludge installed on another ssd or storage devices.
> After installing 11 you can connect what ever you want too.
> 
> I wouldn't share files though on a storage ssd/..


Then i think i am aborting the mission, i have a SSD installed behind the GPU and i am not willing to remove the GPU just to test windows 11


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Then i think i am aborting the mission, i have a SSD installed behind the GPU and i am not willing to remove the GPU just to test windows 11


Hi,
I treat win-10 like I do linux 
I wouldn't use either without one of these with my win-7 installs lol
easy swap dual ssd bay


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

lawl. come on. 4 screws out and in. you guys.... 


FireFox said:


> Then i think i am aborting the mission, i have a SSD installed behind the GPU and i am not willing to remove the GPU just to test windows 11


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> lawl. come on. 4 screws out and in. you guys....


4 screws








						Sexy Hardware Close-Up Pic Clubhouse.
					

Old pic I took awhile ago. Good ol' K70




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> 4 screws
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well, its your endless pain then.






but i like the look.
i personally will never do this then. i am too often wrenching inside.

remarkable u have obviously 2 drives only


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2021)

I thought that it was enough to swap one of my hdd 2.5 with the 860 and then install windows 11 on it.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 16, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> My earlier post about Win 11 running with TPM disabled is moot. This is because the Insider Preview apparently waives that particular requirement, at least according to another tech friend of mine.
> But I have come across an irritating problem which I have reported, namely:
> View attachment 208324
> This is because it's updating with older drivers in spite of disabling hardware driver updates. This can apparently be fixed by using Wumgr but I haven't had any luck yet.



What about uninstalling the old drivers and then installing the new ones? Through Device Manager or update history (in control panel, programs and features, installed updates) if it's available there?



FireFox said:


> 4 screws
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! Cool (pun not intended) setup, though.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I thought that it was enough to swap one of my hdd 2.5 with the 860 and then install windows 11 on it.


Hi,
You could disable the m.2 in bios first.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You could disable the m.2 in bios first.


That would work 



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You could disable the m.2 in bios first.


Well, there's no an option in the bios to disable it.

Well i took the plunge and unplugged all SSDs and left just the M.2, plugged the 850 EVO and installed Windows
There is not the option to change the Taskbar Size so did it via Regedit but trzing tomake it smaller got me this:


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 16, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> What about uninstalling the old drivers and then installing the new ones? Through Device Manager or update history (in control panel, programs and features, installed updates) if it's available there?
> 
> 
> Damn! Cool (pun not intended) setup, though.


Not that easy to see the old drivers and yet again I had to reinstall the latest Radeons for the RX 580 and fingers crossed, that may have done the trick.
By the way, has anyone seen the size of Windows.old? I'm hanging on to it in case I want to roll back.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> That would work
> 
> 
> Well, there's no an option in the bios to disable it.
> ...



*well... as i said before supress your craving to mod it pointlessly.



*








Splinterdog said:


> Not that easy to see the old drivers and yet again I had to reinstall the latest Radeons for the RX 580 and fingers crossed, that may have done the trick.
> By the way, has anyone seen the size of Windows.old? I'm hanging on to it in case I want to roll back.
> 
> View attachment 208376



the size is correct. 120000 files more than the win11
note: if u do not roll back in 10 days the win old will deleted then automatically.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 16, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> *well... as i said before supress your craving to mod it pointlessly.
> 
> View attachment 208378*
> 
> ...


Thanks for tip, but I'm not really bothered if that happens since it was new Win 10 install the other day anyway and I'd start from scratch.
By the way, where did you find that info about ten days?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 16, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Thanks for tip, but I'm not really bothered if that happens since it was new Win 10 install the other day anyway and I'd start from scratch.
> By the way, where did you find that info about ten days?


your windows is telling u this, kindly.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 17, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> By the way, has anyone seen the size of Windows.old? I'm hanging on to it in case I want to roll back.


As said before, that's normal. Though it's definitely an increase from Windows 10 days, that folder used to weight "just" 20 GB or so.

Which, btw, it's already gone in my system


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 17, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> As said before, that's normal. Though it's definitely an increase from Windows 10 days, that folder used to weight "just" 20 GB or so.
> 
> Which, btw, it's already gone in my system
> View attachment 208387



u devil! where do you have that software from?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> As said before, that's normal. Though it's definitely an increase from Windows 10 days, that folder used to weight "just" 20 GB or so.
> 
> Which, btw, it's already gone in my system
> View attachment 208387


Good grief that hiberfil.sys. Seriously, you need to disable Hibernation.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good grief that hiberfil.sys. Seriously, you need to disable Hibernation.


why? whats wrong with it?


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 17, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> u devil! where do you have that software from?


The file explorer design, you mean? If you're on the 22000.71 build, it should be enabled by default. Previous builds didn't if you had "launch folder windows as separate process" enabled.





lexluthermiester said:


> Good grief that hiberfil.sys. Seriously, you need to disable Hibernation.


I actually set the size manually to 16 GB, which is my system's current RAM capacity. It's not like I use it often, but sometimes I prefer to have it ready for use. Also, in the past I sometimes encountered issues when hibernating if hiberfil.sys wasn't big enough. My C drive is not even half full so I don't really mind


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 17, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> The file explorer design, you mean? If you're on the 22000.71 build, it should be enabled by default. Previous builds didn't if you had "launch folder windows as separate process" enabled.



i mean the operating system, ofc..

must be an inofficial one..


----------



## Mussels (Jul 17, 2021)

joining the thread


Using W11 on a spare SSD as my primary gaming OS for now, to see how it behaves


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 17, 2021)

Mussels said:


> joining the thread
> 
> Using W11 on a spare SSD as my primary gaming OS for now, to see how it behaves



_I am just preparing a new guide to mod and make all the new and shiny Windows 11 symbols visible in Windows 10! Without the need to switch the OS for all the persons who are not willing or can't install it by various reasons! But nevertheless they want a new and fresher look. And ofc why not deserving it..?_




Here are more examples.




















The Thread will be published in the Software section. soon



lexluthermiester said:


> Good grief that hiberfil.sys. Seriously, you need to disable Hibernation.


hiberfil.sys / hibernation is not that big. its maximum size of your installed ram.
pagefile.sys is in parts the problem if not set up the right way or from various reasons blown up to the moon.

or what u mean?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> why? whats wrong with it?


Other than the fact that it's taking up 16GB of space for no reason?



windwhirl said:


> I actually set the size manually to 16 GB


IIRC, the user has no control of the size allocation of the hiberfil.sys file. It's automatically determined by the amount of RAM you have. Maybe you're thinking of the pagefile.sys? That very much IS user configurable.


windwhirl said:


> It's not like I use it often, but sometimes I prefer to have it ready for use.


It's up to you, but disabling the feature saves SSD wear&tear, saves space and reduces system resources. As a general rule I disable it and advise everyone to do the same if they're using an SSD as a boot drive. The bootup time differences between hibernation and full boot on an SSD(even a slower model) are minimal. You are very unlikely to notice unless you count the seconds.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Other than the fact that it's taking up 16GB of space for no reason?


*This is correct, but it doesn't have to be; just follow these instructions:*

_Change the size of hibernation -hiberfil.sys-._

Important: The hiberfil.sys can be reduced by a _*maximum of 50%*_. If a larger value is entered, Windows ignores this value and leaves the hiberfil.sys at 50% of the original value.


For HybridBoot to work, the size of hiberfil.sys must not be selected too small. Otherwise the fast boot will not work.


For the registry enter:






or press Win + X open command prompt (administrator)

enter the following: *powercfg /hibernate /size 50*

This example sets the size to 50%.

Enter a value between 50 and 100 ( Is the value in percent of the installed Ram)

Example: Value 100 (you have 4GB Ram 75% of it = ca 3GB hiberfil.sys)

Example: Value 50 (Equals then approx 2GB hiberfil.sys)

and Enter
Restart PC


----------



## FireFox (Jul 17, 2021)

Are you people using an antivirus or just windows Defender/Firewall?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2021)

Just defender here, with CCleaner and spybot.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 17, 2021)

found a bug when you go into system in settings and click on power settings closes


----------



## moproblems99 (Jul 17, 2021)

Good luck with that Windows Login Bypass.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 17, 2021)

If anyone else is having a problem opening power in settings i found a work around just type power in the search  it will bring up the old menu but you can do the same settings there


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> *This is correct, but it doesn't have to be; just follow these instructions:*
> 
> _Change the size of hibernation -hiberfil.sys-._
> 
> ...


Interesting. Did not know you could change the size of the hiberfil.sys file. Still think it's a function better left disabled as it often causes more problems than it's worth.


FireFox said:


> Are you people using an antivirus or just windows Defender/Firewall?


I remove defender completely and use a different antivirus/antimalware scanner. As for the firewall, that is disabled also and a solid third party solution is used.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I remove defender completely and use a different antivirus/antimalware scanner. As for the firewall, that is disabled also and a solid third party solution is used.


pls tell me how u ve done this. if needed via PM.
tell me everything!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> pls tell me how u ve done this. if needed via PM.
> tell me everything!


First disable UAC. Then restart the system into a WinPE USB disc type EBD or Linux based EBD, then use a file manager to rename defender's exe files. Optionally you can simply delete the folders where defender resides(Program Files, Program Files X86, Program Data).

Reboot back into Windows. POOF, defender is gone! If microsoft respected our rights to remove things we don't want installed, it would be much easier... but whatever..


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Other than the fact that it's taking up 16GB of space for no reason?
> 
> 
> IIRC, the user has no control of the size allocation of the hiberfil.sys file. It's automatically determined by the amount of RAM you have. Maybe you're thinking of the pagefile.sys? That very much IS user configurable.
> ...


Like I said, I occasionally use it and I haven't even filled half the drive, so I don't really mind.

As said by plastisch (I'm not gonna look up how that last character is typed  ), you can change the size through command prompt (though I'm slightly surprised that in all these years there has never been an official GUI control for it, though not like it really matters).

Regarding the SSD wear, it really doesn't matter unless you're hibernating the system all the time, which is not my case. As far as I know, the hiberfil.sys file is completely empty, and when you create it or adjust its size Windows only writes down the cluster allocation, nothing else.

I agree however that people shouldn't use hibernation in replacement of the standard shutdown capability. In fact, I disable the "fast startup" option in the power settings, just to force Windows to do a cold boot up.

IMO, hibernation's use case should be limited to when you're working with, say, two dozen applications and you need to turn off the system for whatever reason and don't want to have to open everything you were working on again the next time you use the computer, and I'm excluding from this case a situation where you're working with network files (those files should be saved and the corresponding application closed if it depends on network status for whatever reason). In such case, it's a time saver. Outside of that, if you closed everything, might as well turn off the system the standard way.


FireFox said:


> Are you people using an antivirus or just windows Defender/Firewall?


Just Defender. Been thinking of installing third-party AV and firewall suite, but haven't decided on it yet.



skellattarr said:


> If anyone else is having a problem opening power in settings i found a work around just type power in the search  it will bring up the old menu but you can do the same settings there


Yep, going to the Settings app, System, Power causes the Settings app to crash and close. Hasn't been listed as known issue in the WIP blog, but it seems to have been reported in Feedback hub.



lexluthermiester said:


> I remove defender completely and use a different antivirus/antimalware scanner. As for the firewall, that is disabled also and a solid third party solution is used.


On the firewall, can we agree that the built-in firewall in Windows kinda sucks?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> If anyone else is having a problem opening power in settings i found a work around just type power in the search  it will bring up the old menu but you can do the same settings there



Mine does not, if i click power it opens screen and sleep/power mode


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> On the firewall, can we agree that the built-in firewall in Windows kinda sucks?


Kinda?  "Definitely" sucks or "seriously" sucks would have been my choice of vocabulary. But yes, we agree. The Windows inbuilt firewall is very much less than optimal.



windwhirl said:


> Just Defender. Been thinking of installing third-party AV and firewall suite, but haven't decided on it yet.


Comodo.








						Comodo Firewall | Get Best Personal Firewall Software for $29.99 A Year
					

Comodo Firewall is a network security system that monitors and controls the network traffic based on predetermined security rules. Get now for $29.99/Year.



					personalfirewall.comodo.com
				



Currently that best combined AV & Firewall. It also has fine-grained controls as well as program/app/exe management controls which are very cool. It makes the offerings from microsoft look sad and pathetic..

EDIT:
The current offline installer can be found here;




__





						Comodo Internet Security 2020 v12.2.2.8012 Released - News / Announcements / Feedback - CIS
					

Comodo Internet Security 2020 v12.2.2.8012 Released - News / Announcements / Feedback - CIS



					forums.comodo.com
				




There are others that are solid as well, but Comodo is my go to suite.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2021)

Never used AV, never had a problem.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 17, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Found a great nostalgic background over on Microsoft teams, along with clippy, solitare and paint but this is the best imo
> View attachment 207303
> 
> link here
> ...


Nice find. Too bad the Bliss wallpaper in the zip is 1080p with some JPEG compression.

The 4K version without compression:


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 17, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Mine does not, if i click power it opens screen and sleep/power modeView attachment 208519


I reinstalled windows 10 then went to 11 so I wouldn't have all those win 10 dev installs when I did this that is when I had problem  with settings closing when I click power don't know if anyone else has the bug


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 17, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I reinstalled windows 10 then went to 11 so I wouldn't have all those win 10 dev installs when I did this that is when I had problem  with settings closing when I click power don't know if anyone else has the bug



_ did a clean install of win 11_


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 17, 2021)

yes its messed up going to have to do it again

I don't know what else to do i don't want to reinstall windows it's a lot of work this is frustrating


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> First disable UAC. Then restart the system into a WinPE USB disc type EBD or Linux based EBD, then use a file manager to rename defender's exe files. Optionally you can simply delete the folders where defender resides(Program Files, Program Files X86, Program Data).


_*No Sir!*_
I guess i am mutating to a super hacking nerd sticking to TPU and you guys all the time! This aint good..

I mean *many ways leading to Rome* but yours is def. longer than Hannibals passing the Alps in 218 b.C. , mate!  I read your post and had no idea what to do, what you meant.
So basicly i had to switch on my _*brains*_ and found a solution Bill Gates would start to cry an ocean of tears. If i had to describe your way; _U went from behind, trough the chest, into the eye._ 

_*me: *_





 by doing the following:

# Start winPE (systemdrive is not shown, security issue)
# Systemproperties
# Windowstools

# Datastorages > *Storagemanagement* > the *system partition* is displayed then > *click right > change driveletter*- , path to any letter!
# TPU or the securitymanagement loses the link/shortcut to the drive immediately and sets it free.
# went to fileexplorer >and kicked the Defender folders by just hitting the DEL key.









lexluthermiester said:


> Reboot back into Windows. POOF, defender is gone! If microsoft respected our rights to remove things we don't want installed,


yes, sir!    and i made a screenshot in case this is too sensitive and gets lost. i will keep this for my personal recordings.



@lexluthermiester

*EDIT:
a repair procedure with an install.wim will restore the deleted folders completely! So this must handled the other kinda perfidious way:*



 







{principals must be: local+enter= you allow all // sys+enter=system denied all}


It is not allowed to DEL them with windowsPE you must hijack them in which you take the access rights to you and in the same revoke the system!
The folders remain intact, they will not be replaced when scanning the component store!
[ \scan health e.g. ]



_*Warning!*_

@lexluthermiester

After the door has been brutally kicked in by simply *removing all links to the drive for identification* by simply changing the drive letter, so that TPM can be leveraged __ TPM puts a surprise egg in the nest for it:

All *backups* and shadow copies, created during this time,* are unusable* and the hard drive is deleted when you try to restore it!

*Irretrievable! You will forced to a clean install then.*

But this is not so bad if you do something immediately after you have made the defender unusable:

_TPM simply recreate_                                                                                                            _

A restart and everything is back to the old! You just must not forget it under any circumstances.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 17, 2021)

There were a few minor issues after i installed Windows 11

1- EVGA Precision X1 - In W10 i used to sync/change the color of the EVGA logo and the color of the RGB Waterblock but in Windows 11 i could just change the Color of the logo ( fixed it installing ARMOURY CRATE ) 

2- NVRLA.exe - it was causing high CPU usage/temps, in Windows 10 i never had issues with it ( Fixed it uninstalling the last Nvidia driver and rolling back to the previous driver 466.77

One more thing, why does it says that Windows is activated with a digital license, is it normal?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 17, 2021)

FireFox said:


> One more thing, why does it says that Windows is activated with a digital license, is it normal?


Did you use a key that is attached to your microsoft account? If so, that's normal. If not, it might still be normal.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 17, 2021)

FireFox said:


> There were a few minor issues after i installed Windows 11
> 
> 1- EVGA Precision X1 - In W10 i used to sync/change the color of the EVGA logo and the color of the RGB Waterblock but in Windows 11 i could just change the Color of the logo ( fixed it installing ARMOURY CRATE )
> 
> ...


this is normal BUT this is the WIN10 licence that is stored in your motherboard!

mine looks like this:
i have that M$ account


----------



## dogwitch (Jul 17, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Nice find. Too bad the Bliss wallpaper in the zip is 1080p with some JPEG compression.
> 
> The 4K version without compression:


yeah that far to small for 4k.
normal size un compress jpeg should be around 17mb at 4k give or take on what your taking.
. raw 40 or more depending on raw format.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 17, 2021)

dogwitch said:


> yeah that far to small for 4k.
> normal size un compress jpeg should be around 17mb at 4k give or take on what your taking.
> . raw 40 or more depending on raw format.


u can switch that to uncompressed pictures as well. gimmie a sec

see below for the mod


----------



## markobrian (Jul 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Did you use a key that is attached to your microsoft account? If so, that's normal. If not, it might still be normal.


I believe it uses your bios hardwired Windows 10 key, I done an upgrade from 10 first and needed to perform a clean install and Win 11 is reporting activated, I haven't had to enter a product key


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 17, 2021)

_Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00_
_
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
"JPEGImportQuality"=dword:00000100_
 
create a new textsheet and insert the text above! rename the file then! and change the ending from *.txt to *.reg.
execute
restart pc




>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 18, 2021)

The digital license is a key linked to your M$ account. If you signed in and activated it saves the key to your details. In the past I have switched boards, reinstalled, and it still activates when i log in.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> The digital license is a key linked to your M$ account. If you signed in and activated it saves the key to your details. In the past I have switched boards, reinstalled, and it still activates when i log in.


*Sí Señor*

thats exactly my way to go. cus as often i switch my hardware i am not willing to pay every KEY new.
and beside:  one time official - everytime official. no need to be cheesy


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> hiberfil.sys / hibernation is not that big. its maximum size of your installed ram.
> pagefile.sys is in parts the problem if not set up the right way or from various reasons blown up to the moon.


*looks at my 64GB of ram*

Yeah it hurts some of us more than others


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> *looks at my 64GB of ram*
> 
> Yeah it hurts some of us more than others











						Windows 11 General Discussion
					

why? whats wrong with it?  Other than the fact that it's taking up 16GB of space for no reason?   I actually set the size manually to 16 GB  IIRC, the user has no control of the size allocation of the hiberfil.sys file. It's automatically determined by the amount of RAM you have. Maybe you're...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




time to change it then


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> this is normal BUT this is the WIN10 licence that is stored in your motherboard


You mean the one i have used to activate W10?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 18, 2021)

I'm Installing it in vmware player I'll see if I get the same bugs


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Did you use a key that is attached to your microsoft account?





Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> If you signed in and activated it saves the key to your details.


Nope.
When i installed W10 i have never logged with a Microsoft account, the same for windows 11


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 18, 2021)

ok now this is weird I was only working from one desktop and when ever i tried to open power in settings setting would close  so i tried two desktops when i switched to the new one power would open just fine and power worked fine in vmware too

I know that Microsoft know about it because when the bug happens my glasswire program shows it's being sent to Microsoft


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> You mean the one i have used to activate W10?


yes!



skellattarr said:


> ok now this is weird I was only working from one desktop and when ever i tried to open power in settings setting would close  so i tried two desktops when i switched to the new one power would open just fine and power worked fine in vmware too
> 
> I know that Microsoft know about it because when the bug happens my glasswire program shows it's being sent to Microsoft


my god. just delete the crap. unbelievable this company. they are so .... no words.

they are kidding an entire continent until fall this year


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> yes


Well, it's not, i checked and both Key are different.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Well, it's not, i checked and both Key are different.


then the installationfile had one generic and they activated with the original then.









						Installing Windows 11 without TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot -- (registry Bypass)
					

Let's see if it will continue working after the final release.  Windows 11 22000.1. I found on another forum a guy created a quick tool that extracts the boot.wim and replaces appraiserres.dll with one from 1709. Then repacks the boot.wim. Edits the registry as in this post. I was running the...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




see


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 18, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> yes!
> 
> 
> my god. just delete the crap. unbelievable this company. they are so .... no words.
> ...


lol well it will probably be all fixed in the next several updates. something new always have bugs


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

i love that gif!   


skellattarr said:


> lol well it will probably be all fixed in the next several updates. something new always have bugs


launch in USA is in September 2021


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 18, 2021)

wow disk cleanup takes for ever


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2021)

Seems like a lot of people is having problem with the NVRLA.exe + the Nvidia driver version 471.11, meanwhile I've thought that i was the only one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Seems like a lot of people is having problem with the NVRLA.exe + the Nvidia driver version 471.11, meanwhile I've thought that i was the only one


It's a glitch. Roll back to an earlier version.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's a glitch. Roll back to an earlier version.


Did it already, rolled back to 466.77


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2021)

glad i havent copped that one, seems annoying


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Seriously, you need to disable Hibernation.


Indeed.
I have always disabled/deleted it, i don't see the need to waste 16GB /32GB for it.


Mussels said:


> Using W11 on a spare SSD as my primary gaming OS for now, to see how it behaves


Same here.
Fortunately i didn't have to install the games
from scratch.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> indeed.
> I have always disabled/deleted it, i don't see the need to waste 16GB /32GB for it



Depends on the size of your drive i guess.
1TB and...


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> Depends on the size of your drive i guess.
> 1TB and...


I could have a 20TB drive and still i would disable it.

I have a question
To remove dual Boot is it enough just to format the drive where the second OS is?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I could have a 20TB drive and still i would disable it.
> 
> I have a question
> To remove dual Boot is it enough just to format the drive where the second OS is?


no!
Follow these steps:

Click *Start*
Type msconfig in the search box or open *Run*
Go to _Boot_
Select which Windows version you’d like to boot into directly
Press *Set as Default*
You can delete the earlier version by selecting it and then clicking *Delete*
Click *Apply*
Click *OK*
Restart your computer
If you choose to delete a version from the _Boot_ tab of msconfig, that Windows version won’t be deleted, but it won’t be displayed on the Windows Boot Manager screen.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I could have a 20TB drive and still i would disable it.
> 
> I have a question
> To remove dual Boot is it enough just to format the drive where the second OS is?


Hi,
Depends 
Since you left the m.2 in win-11 install it likely installed a boot loader on it.
Look at the m.2 and see if it now has a small partition on it or show both disks using free mini tool 
Here's a clean one just don't update it when asked
MiniTool Partition Wizard 11.5 version clean don't update


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2021)

Yeah i'm pretty sure that went wrong with my install too, as i couldnt disable the NVME drive - my W11 bootloader is on my W10 SSD


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Yeah i'm pretty sure that went wrong with my install too, as i couldnt disable the NVME drive - my W11 bootloader is on my W10 SSD


Hi,
Better a windows boot loader than a linux grub lol


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2021)

I've genuinely never dealt with it before, as with SATA/IDE i'd always disconnect the power to the drives

Probs wont matter, as eventually the NVME drive will get upgraded to W11 and this being on the preview is likely to get a wipey wipe regardless


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 18, 2021)

Hi,
bcd commands in cmd can move it or use easy bcd it does it for you








						Download EasyBCD  - MajorGeeks
					

EasyBCD helps you take control of your boot loader. EasyBCD supercharges your Windows PC, allowing you to dual-boot to your heart's content.



					www.majorgeeks.com
				




Tutorial here link to easy bcd doesn't work though interface should be the same


			https://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/209885-bootmgr-move-c-easybcd.html


----------



## Mussels (Jul 18, 2021)

Yeah, that looks stupidly easy to copy and change.

Related, this W11 doesnt have the extra small usual partitions - is that a seperate issue, or a non-issue?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Probs wont matter, as eventually the NVME drive will get upgraded to W11 and this being on the preview is likely to get a wipey wipe regardless


Lucky you.
I will keep W10 and will install Windows 11 maybe in the same SSD where i have it now or will buy a 970 for it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Yeah, that looks stupidly easy to copy and change.
> 
> Related, this W11 doesnt have the extra small usual partitions - is that a seperate issue, or a non-issue?


Hi,
What are you using to see it some don't show up in disk management.
Free mini tool can see all partitions if they exist.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What are you using to see it some don't show up in disk management.
> Free mini tool can see all partitions if they exist.


you helped me. now get some return match. u ll get a PM soon


----------



## Splinterdog (Jul 18, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> What about uninstalling the old drivers and then installing the new ones? Through Device Manager or update history (in control panel, programs and features, installed updates) if it's available there?
> 
> 
> Damn! Cool (pun not intended) setup, though.


In the end, wumgr appears to have fixed the issue of older GPU drivers overwriting the current ones. I managed to get wumgr to ignore the ancient drivers that Win 11 kept installing.








						GitHub - DavidXanatos/wumgr: Windows update managemetn tool for windows 10
					

Windows update managemetn tool for windows 10. Contribute to DavidXanatos/wumgr development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Yeah, that looks stupidly easy to copy and change.
> 
> Related, this W11 doesnt have the extra small usual partitions - is that a seperate issue, or a non-issue?


no just the standart 4.
100MB/16MB/driveGB/550MB


----------



## Shrek (Jul 18, 2021)

What is nice is that the UUP iso builds of 22000.71 (Pro and Home together) fit on a single sided DVD again


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Yeah i'm pretty sure that went wrong with my install too, as i couldnt disable the NVME drive - my W11 bootloader is on my W10 SSD


{delete that folder on the wrong disk!
then do an inplace upgrade by unpacking the iso file (win.rar e.g.) und right click on the setup.exe as an administrator.
follow the steps. the partition will get written new.}

*but wait!* ofc its on the W10 drive. its the maindrive for all the OSystems. The WINre section (blue environment) settles there. u cannot change it


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Look at the m.2 and see if it now has a small partition on it or show both disks using free mini tool



This?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> Depends on the size of your drive i guess.
> 1TB and...


Sorry, it's still a waste for a feature that with the advent of SSDs(and even modern high performance HDDs) has minimal value. Additionally, hibernation is still a somewhat glitchy experience depending on the hardware. It's best to disable it.



Mussels said:


> Yeah i'm pretty sure that went wrong with my install too, as i couldnt disable the NVME drive - my W11 bootloader is on my W10 SSD


This is because you installed Win11 while your Win10 drive was enabled/visible to the system. Always install Windows after disabling/disconnecting all other drives in the system. Reconnect them only after installation is complete. Then you can use the motherboard/system boot select menu to choose which drive to boot from.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is because you installed Win11 while your Win10 drive was enabled/visible to the system.


It is not possible to disable a NVME drive, only option it is to remove it from your motherboard.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> This?
> View attachment 208693


yes! all are related to boot sections or shadowcopies.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 18, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Then you can use the motherboard/system boot select menu to choose which drive to boot from.


You can do that from here too





plastiscɧ said:


> yes! all are related to boot sections or shadowcopies.
> 
> View attachment 208710



@ThrashZone said to Look at the m.2 and see if it now has a small partition on it, is there any specific folder where i should look?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> You can do that from here too
> 
> View attachment 208711


Yes, but if you want to change default drives the process becomes more difficult. One is bootable, the other(s) are not. It's better to isolate drives during installation and use a boot selection method external to the OS.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> It is not possible to disable a NVME drive, only option it is to remove it from your motherboard.






*bois!* a PC is a machine which can only process logical procedures!! i just tell my motherboard to set up the eligible wrong settings according to the nanoSSDs and the NVME just will not work. not initiate nore boot.
so? _conclusion is they are switched off!_
its time to learn to get a bit nasty in life.... 
@Mussels 







FireFox said:


> You can do that from here too
> 
> View attachment 208711
> 
> ...


no.

and if he would write me a message could have done it by himself a long time ago...
@ThrashZone


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> This?
> View attachment 208693


Hi,
Yep that active & system belongs to the 11 install
Think the 499mb gpt recovery partition also belongs to 11 as well

This is mainly why all disks need to be removed on a clean install seeing there's two of them and this is a data m.2 ?
If this were linux there would be a hidden grub partition yikes lol


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 18, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep that active & system belongs to the 11 install
> Think the 499mb gpt recovery partition also belongs to 11 as well
> 
> ...


sir!? i strongly recommend you write me a private message according to this SSD topic.
i cant adress u. thanks


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What are you using to see it some don't show up in disk management.
> Free mini tool can see all partitions if they exist.








Disk 0 is 11, Disk 1 is Win10 (the original OS that has the bootloader)


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Disk 0 is 11, Disk 1 is Win10 (the original OS that has the bootloader)


The single-partition case in Disk 0 is possible if you had the whole drive formatted as a single partition from the start and didn't erase the partition during Windows's setup.

Otherwise, if your drive is fully blank (no partitions) Windows does the partitioning more or less like Disk 1, though for that matter I have a different arrangement:



EFI, main and recovery partitions.


ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What are you using to see it some don't show up in disk management.
> Free mini tool can see all partitions if they exist.


Yeah, it seems that Windows doesn't like to show the Microsoft Reserved Partition in Disk Management.                    


			
				Microsoft Docs said:
			
		

> The user can use disk management tools such as the Disk Management utility or the diskpart.exe Windows command line. The MSR and any partitions created from the MSR are only visible from the command line.





As far as I know, the reserved 16 MB partition is reserved for use by the OS. No other specific purpose. Though I think it was also used in HDDs to make sure your drive's physical clusters were aligned with the filesystem's logical ones.                    


			
				Microsoft Docs said:
			
		

> The Microsoft Reserved Partition (MSR) reserves space on each disk drive for subsequent use by operating system software. GPT disks do not allow hidden sectors. Software components that formerly used hidden sectors now allocate portions of the MSR for component-specific partitions. For example, converting a basic disk to a dynamic disk causes the MSR on that disk to be reduced in size and a newly created partition holds the dynamic disk database.











						Windows and GPT FAQ
					

Frequently asked questions about Windows and GPT.



					docs.microsoft.com
				






Mussels said:


> Related, this W11 doesnt have the extra small usual partitions - is that a seperate issue, or a non-issue?


Your EFI partition in the other drive already performs its role for the whole computer, AFAIK (from Microsoft Docs, it seems like you're expected to have a single EFI partition per system, not per disk, though this latter case isn't a completely bad idea, just discouraged).


			
				Microsoft Docs said:
			
		

> For UEFI systems, the boot drive must contain an ESP, an MSR, and at least one basic data partition that contains the operating system. Only one ESP should exist on a system even if multiple operating systems are installed on that system. In a mirrored boot configuration there may actually be two drives with an ESP but they are considered to be a redundant copy of the same ESP. Each data drive must contain at least an MSR and one basic data partition.











						Windows and GPT FAQ
					

Frequently asked questions about Windows and GPT.



					docs.microsoft.com
				




Not sure about the recovery partition, though, however your arrangement for your Windows 10 drive is weird in that it places the recovery partition before even the EFI one. According to MS, the recovery partition should be after the data partitions.


			
				Microsoft Docs said:
			
		

> This partition must be at least 300 MB.
> 
> The Windows Recovery Environment (Windows RE) tools require additional free space:
> 
> ...











						UEFI/GPT-based hard drive partitions
					

UEFI/GPT-based hard drive partitions



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 19, 2021)

ima keep my win 11 in a VM until full release
once its out ima upgrade my gaming pc


----------



## Shrek (Jul 19, 2021)

22000.51

Ever have the Wi-Fi go to the 'no world' icon, but still surfing fine?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Disk 0 is 11, Disk 1 is Win10 (the original OS that has the bootloader)


What a mess. Do you not partition your drive before install? Here's mine;



See how clean and simple that is?

Always partition your drive yourself. Such allows you to define how it's setup and where Windows can put folders.



windwhirl said:


> The single-partition case in Disk 0 is possible if you had the whole drive formatted as a single partition from the start and didn't erase the partition during Windows's setup.
> 
> Otherwise, if your drive is fully blank (no partitions) Windows does the partitioning more or less like Disk 1, though for that matter I have a different arrangement:
> View attachment 208770
> ...


No, none of that. When you create a partition for Windows to go into, instead of allowing Setup to automatically create the partition structure, including "Recovery" and "EFI" partitions, Setup just creates folders in the main partition of the same name. Reasons for doing it this way? Should you need to edit or modify the Recovery or EFI data, it as simple as accessing the folders from the file manager. If they are in seperate partitions, the user is generally locked out of those partitions and it's a cumbersome task to get into them.

Defining one single partition for everything in Windows to operate from is the best way to install Windows and has been for decades..


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi,
This is clean buddy lol 
Data ssd not in it atm easy swap dual ssd bay only take a couple seconds on a restart or shut down and startup which ever to add it looks the same though lean and mean


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, none of that. When you create a partition for Windows to go into, instead of a "Recovery" and "EFI" partition, Setup just creates folders in the main partition of the same name. Reason for doing it this way? Should you need to edit or modify the Recovery or EFI data, it as simple as accessing the folders from the file manager. If they are in seperate partitions, the user is generally locked out of those partitions and it's a cumbersome task to get into them.


Agreed. Though if you select a blank drive, and you **don't** define the partitions yourself, Windows will do it, using the scheme mentioned before (ESP, MSR, Data, Recovery).



lexluthermiester said:


> Defining one single partition for everything in Windows to operate from is the best way to install Windows and has been for decades..


I can agree with this, even if it doesn't really cross my mind most of the time. Be that as it may, though, Microsoft recommend what they recommend because they have to cater to a userbase that ranges from IT professionals to... totally ignorant users. Part of the point of making EFI and recovery partitions and hiding them is probably avoiding ignorant people unknowingly changing or deleting stuff that they shouldn't, either directly or indirectly by some wrongly operated application. If they're wrongly operating software that can go as far as making fatal changes in the partition scheme, well, there was no avoiding the problem anyway.



Andy Shiekh said:


> 22000.51
> 
> Ever have the Wi-Fi go to the 'no world' icon, but still surfing fine?


It has been reported at least once in Feedback Hub, but not in the insider notes. Myself I don't use WiFi on my PC, but the Ethernet icon has been working correctly for me.



Isaac` said:


> ima keep my win 11 in a VM until full release
> once its out ima upgrade my gaming pc


Yeah, if you don't feel confident enough to deal with a spontaneously non-functional OS, you're better off leaving it in a VM.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> This is clean buddy lol
> Data ssd not in it atm easy swap dual ssd bay only take a couple seconds on a restart or shut down and startup which ever to add it looks the same though lean and mean
> View attachment 208774


Why the unallocated 89GB?


windwhirl said:


> I can agree with this, even if it doesn't really cross my mind most of the time.


I learned this lesson the hard way with Vista. As such, I make it a point to always prepare the partitions before-hand.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I learned this lesson the hard way with Vista


Care to tell the tale?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Care to tell the tale?


That would be a very lengthy explanation. Short version, the extra partitions caused problems and a bunch of headaches with full disk encryption. Combined with a 32GB SSD(early days of SSDs), all the unused space on those extra partitions was unacceptable. Still is.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 19, 2021)

morning guys! 

i fear we all have different opinions about a structured HDD in present and how it should be and it was, in parts, 15 years ago..
may be i can bring some light in to the mists of legends of the ancient

this is how a correct formatted HDD/SSD must be parted {ignore the unallocated 93GB - it's overprovisioning}









most people would straightly click next step without knowing any of the advantages or disadvantages among MBR and GPT. And the default setting of Windows would initialize the disk to MBR partition style.

The *MBR, short for Master Boot Record, is an old* and commonly-used disk layout. The *GPT, short for Globally Unique Identifier Partition Table, is a new* disk layout *associated with UEFI*. Actually, MBR and GPT also determines the style of the disk. After initializing it, we can call a disk as MBR disk or GPT disk. The two different styles of disk own different schemes to manage the partitions on a disk.

Their major *differences are caused by the rapid development*.

the organization of the partitions table in the *MBR limits the maximum addressable storage space* of a disk to 2 TB. And it *only supports up to 4 primary partitions, or 3 primary partitions and 1 extended partition combination*. *Otherwise, the disk will be converted to dynamic disk. It is not recommended to as you may encounter dynamic disk invalid problems and you cannot install OS on a dynamic disk.

GPT partition table disk supports a volume up to 9ZB – zettabytes*, and the ability to have _up to 128 primary partitions_. However, *GPT is less compatible with operating system* than MBR:

Windows XP 32-bit, Windows 2000, Windows NT 4, or Windows 95/98 cannot read, write, and boot from GPT disks, they will see only the Protective MBR.

Windows XP x64 Edition can use GPT disks for data only.

All *versions of Windows 10*, Windows 8.1, Windows 8, Windows 7, Windows Vista, Windows 2003 Server, Windows Server 2008 (R2), Windows Server 2012 (R2), and Windows Server 2016 can *use GPT disk partition for data. Booting is only supported for 64-bit editions on UEFI-based systems





this is basically the mother of all types mixed.
*

_*TLDR:*_

getting a correct formatted HDD must be started with a complete unallocated disk. the disk must be preformatted to GPT.
thats the formula to success
while installation WIN10/11 parts itself and writes  the needed parts.

There is NO reason to do it different: since x64 os and win11 today (forced to use CSM off and UEFI only) requires this kind of formating.


----------



## Regeneration (Jul 19, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> _Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00_
> 
> _[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
> "JPEGImportQuality"=dword:00000100_
> ...


Should be dword:00000064

hex 64 is 100 in decimal


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 19, 2021)

Regeneration said:


> Should be dword:00000064
> 
> hex 64 is 100 in decimal


sry and thanks! i was confused cus i had 4 versions. mixed it accidently up


_Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00_

_[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Control Panel\Desktop]
"JPEGImportQuality"=dword:00000064_


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> the disk must be preformatted to GPT.


I disagree. There is no functional or technical reasons to use GPT unless the drive/drive-array in question is over 2TB in size. There are no stability, security or compatibility issues with MBR.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I disagree. There is no functional or technical reasons to use GPT unless the drive/drive-array in question is over 2TB in size. There are no stability, security or compatibility issues with MBR.







look to the written in complete. and the TLDR


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 19, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Agreed. Though if you select a blank drive, and you **don't** define the partitions yourself, Windows will do it, using the scheme mentioned before (ESP, MSR, Data, Recovery).
> 
> 
> I can agree with this, even if it doesn't really cross my mind most of the time. Be that as it may, though, Microsoft recommend what they recommend because they have to cater to a userbase that ranges from IT professionals to... totally ignorant users. Part of the point of making EFI and recovery partitions and hiding them is probably avoiding ignorant people unknowingly changing or deleting stuff that they shouldn't, either directly or indirectly by some wrongly operated application. If they're wrongly operating software that can go as far as making fatal changes in the partition scheme, well, there was no avoiding the problem anyway.
> ...


I would upgrade now but Iose some games


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I disagree. There is no functional or technical reasons to use GPT unless the drive/drive-array in question is over 2TB in size. There are no stability, security or compatibility issues with MBR.


MBR doesnt support UEFI booting, so yeah thats a major issue - slows down boots, breaks features on some boards


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> MBR doesnt support UEFI booting, so yeah thats a major issue - slows down boots, breaks features on some boards


Exactly!

and beside:
masterpieces like my multi 6in1#drive-rescueStick  would not work, or could not have been created otherwise.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2021)

People in my country are now trying to sell off old laptops on which they have managed windows 11 installed.....


----------



## FireFox (Jul 19, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> People in my country are now trying to sell off old laptops on which they have managed windows 11 installed.....


Maybe they succeed with those people that don't have even a 0.1% of knowledge about PC


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 19, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Maybe they succeed with those people that don't have even a 0.1% of knowledge about PC



That's probably what they are trying to do.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> MBR doesnt support UEFI booting, so yeah thats a major issue - slows down boots, breaks features on some boards


Hi,
I disable fast start/ hibernation features regardless of os but especially on win-8 through 10 and again on 11 that won't change.

Slow boot really ? 4 seconds I'd rather be able to get to bios faster lol without jumping through hoops and without going through win-10 obnoxious menus, 
I do have a delete key that works very well as long as the os doesn't get in the way.

Besides ssd & hdd manufactures send ssd's 120gb through 1tb already mbr so talk to them about how gpt needed.

Only reason win-11 requires gpt/... is 10 loves to create recovery partitions for large builds period and if it can't it throws errors and that costs them in customer support.
Disks are overly cluttered.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I disable fast start/ hibernation features regardless of os but especially on win-8 through 10 and again on 11 that won't change.
> 
> Slow boot really ? 4 seconds I'd rather be able to get to bios faster lol without jumping through hoops and without going through win-10 obnoxious menus,
> ...



Yeah... you get slower boots with UEFI disabled. Unless of course, you ALREADY disabled it. I wonder why you havent noticed a change?
Also, i have no issues going into the BIOS with UEFI and fast boot on, never have.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Only reason win-11 requires gpt/... is 10 loves to create recovery partitions for large builds period and if it can't it throws errors and that costs them in customer support.
> Disks are overly cluttered.


But I have installed 11 on my old X58 Alienware machine, no option for UEFI, only MBR.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> MBR doesnt support UEFI booting, so yeah thats a major issue - slows down boots, breaks features on some boards


It's supported, but only if you use CSM.



P4-630 said:


> People in my country are now trying to sell off old laptops on which they have managed windows 11 installed.....


... Scalpers remix? 


Mr Bill said:


> But I have installed 11 on my old X58 Alienware machine, no option for UEFI, only MBR.


That's weird, X58 does support UEFI, doesn't it? You probably get a choice for "legacy" boot or something like that, which is UEFI-CSM, which supports MBR-style partitions.

However, the Windows 11 preview doesn't really enforce the system requirements. Microsoft has implied as much.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 19, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> That's weird, X58 does support UEFI, doesn't it? You probably get a choice for "legacy" boot or something like that, which is UEFI-CSM, which supports MBR-style partitions.
> 
> However, the Windows 11 preview doesn't really enforce the system requirements. Microsoft has implied as much.


This is the board I have in the PC, I've never seen an option for UEFI, but it would be nice. ASUS P6T Deluxe - 2 - motherboard - ATX - LGA1366 Socket - X58 Series


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 19, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> This is the board I have in the PC, I've never seen an option for UEFI, but it would be nice. ASUS P6T Deluxe - 2 - motherboard - ATX - LGA1366 Socket - X58 Series


Weird. It really doesn't seem to have any UEFI options, so either it works constantly as UEFI-CSM or it's fully legacy (BIOS-style)


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 19, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Weird. It really doesn't seem to have any UEFI options, so either it works constantly as UEFI-CSM or it's fully legacy (BIOS-style)


I just went into the bios and looked, and looked, no option for any choice, so it must be fully legacy mode. I did try booting with a UEFI Windows11 ssd drive from another machine, it would not boot.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 19, 2021)

well darn the bug is back and is not going away every time i click on power in settings settings closes weird


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> MBR doesnt support UEFI booting, so yeah thats a major issue - slows down boots, breaks features on some boards


Unless the UEFI is set to legacy boot mode. TADAA!


----------



## Drone (Jul 19, 2021)

Here are the top features and changes that Microsoft is bringing to Windows 11 - Neowin


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 19, 2021)

Drone said:


> Here are the top features and changes that Microsoft is bringing to Windows 11 - Neowin


That"s a nice summary review. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 19, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Yeah... you get slower boots with UEFI disabled. Unless of course, you ALREADY disabled it. I wonder why you havent noticed a change?
> Also, i have no issues going into the BIOS with UEFI and fast boot on, never have.


Hi,
Yeah well you glazed over the fact manufactures are selling/ sending out hdd's and ssd's default format mbr so you and plastisc tell them all about the benefits of gpt


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah well you glazed over the fact manufactures are selling/ sending out hdd's and ssd's default format mbr so you and plastisc tell them all about the benefits of gpt


Do you have any idea of the percentages of PC's still around that only offer MBR booting? Just asking because I have no idea, but if there's still a lot in play, maybe this is why they're sending them out defaulted in mbr. With mbr on the newer boards that offer both, you usually have the option to boot in gpt or mbr in a lot of bios', you can't boot gpt in mrb only "of course I know you know that"  My question is, are there boards made today, the only offer gpt booting? My latest build was built in 2015, it offers both options.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah well you glazed over the fact manufactures are selling/ sending out hdd's and ssd's default format mbr so you and plastisc tell them all about the benefits of gpt


That's strange. Drives shouldn't be formatted nor partitioned at all prior to first use by the user

Nvm, IIRC my latest drive, a Seagate IronWolf, came pre-partitioned and pre-formatted


Mr Bill said:


> My question is, are there boards made today, the only offer gpt booting? My latest build was built in 2015.


My Asus Prime X570-P board from 2019 or so supports both BIOS-style boot and UEFI, the latter in both CSM and full UEFI modes.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 19, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> That's strange. Drives shouldn't be formatted nor partitioned at all prior to first use by the user.


I agree, you never know if someone stuck something that follows you around in the mix.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 19, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Do you have any idea of the percentages of PC's still around that only offer MBR booting? Just asking because I have no idea, but if there's still a lot in play, maybe this is why they're sending them out defaulted in mbr. With mbr on the newer boards that offer both, you usually have the option to boot in gpt or mbr in a lot of bios', you can't boot gpt in mrb only "of course I know you know that"  My question is, are there boards made today, the only offer gpt booting? My latest build was built in 2015, it offers both options.


Hi,
I've only used asus boards so the last three x99/ x299 and even z490 had legacy/ csm enabled and also secure boot too so there's one for the record books lol
Just saying if the ssd's were gpt already I would of noticed.



windwhirl said:


> That's strange. Drives shouldn't be formatted nor partitioned at all prior to first use by the user
> 
> Nvm, IIRC my latest drive, a Seagate IronWolf, came pre-partitioned and pre-formatted


Example flash drives are already fat32 so this is formatting from the manufacture so samsung/ ..... could do the same but don't.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 19, 2021)

I remember one time in 10, I converted mbr to gpt, I don't know if it was a good idea, but I don't remember having any problems with it, other than you can't go back.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 19, 2021)

legacy mode/CSM are not the same thing as UEFI
they arent even boot compatible, OS installers have to be made differently...

i get why some people want to stick with the old, universal method (especially dual booters) but if all you do is use modern OS... why? It's like sticking with FAT32


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 19, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I remember one time in 10, I converted mbr to gpt, I don't know if it was a good idea, but I don't remember having any problems with it, other than you can't go back.


Hi,
There is mbr2gpt so no big deal but I personally don't buy all the hype of gpt 
I sure don't like some of uefi features either 

I do all oc'ing in bios not in the os so uefi opening doors that makes it easier for stuff to corrupt bios is not a feature I care to use.
All features even a simple one like virtualization feature always has security holes so it's best to limit features that you never intend on using.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 19, 2021)

Asus board, Fast boot, UEFI, GPT, Secure boot, zero issues at all on win 11


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 19, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Asus board, Fast boot, UEFI, GPT, Secure boot, zero issues at all on win 11


It's been this way also on one of my early builds "ASRock 2015".


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 20, 2021)

*LINK*

On my SD-Card Adapter updating to W11 

Linus thing with that SD-Card 10-Card controller "That one Video...." is BS. Should never have multi-cards and having a chip control 10!


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 20, 2021)

I know what is causing the power bug in settings now I even tested it in a virtual machine the virtual machine worked fine intell I installed revo uninstaller in it now it does the same thing. does any one want to install revo uninstaller to see if it's just not me?


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 20, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I know what is causing the power bug in settings now I even tested it in a virtual machine the virtual machine worked fine intell I installed revo uninstaller in it now it does the same thing. does any one want to install revo uninstaller to see if it's just not me?


I have revo installed and have used it, do you know which option your using in revo that might be causing the issue? Is it Windows Cleaner, Junk Files, something in Windows Tools?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 20, 2021)

Seems to be a App removal as I use the Portable CCleaner version which is free *LINK* and that bug only happened once for me. Seemed to be a UI Glitch


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 20, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Seems to be a App removal as I use the Portable CCleaner version which is free *LINK* and that bug only happened once for me. Seemed to be a UI Glitch


The version I have is pretty old, it's 3.0.8 I probably need to update/renew but this version seems to still work great. You use "Portable CCleaner version" of revo? you lost me there, I also have the paid version of CCleaner, and pretty much stay up with all the updates.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 20, 2021)

I don't use any other then CCleaner for App removal or junk cleaning. Never used Revo nor will I. CCleaner is ToP of the list. No need to pro unless you want Auto-Do it


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 20, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> I don't use any other then CCleaner for App removal or junk cleaning. Never used Revo nor will I. CCleaner is ToP of the list. No need to pro unless you want Auto-Do it


I understand, I guess we were all made different, so we could enjoy different things in life.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jul 20, 2021)

Hrm, it appears most of the reskinning of windows 11 is to account for increased ad space.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 20, 2021)

Eh All Ads these days. Youtube with it Pay $$ Ad Free now Windows 11 throwin Ads down are throat wanting to use Edge instead of Chrome when Old Peeps try to find chrome when later they have a bunch crap and got a spyware browser hence - G'Pa


----------



## Post Nut Clairvoyance (Jul 20, 2021)

I've just tested 11's UI, and system in general. Installed in the VM so no technical observations made.
/VMware 16, fresh 10->11 install, net adapter removed during 10 install and available once in desktop. education edition 20h1(10)->20h2(11), 32gb allocated.

1. UI overhaul. Parts of the system most often used, start and explorer, is both changed. Suggest just youtube this. taskbar can be made to look like 10, volume and network is combined as said above. clock/time area is merged with notification. notification center control portion seems to be gone so no more snip tool from notif area?
2. Settings overhaul. A lot more settings are available in settings app. Control panel is roughly, if not completely same as windows 10. Worth noting advance options available from control panel's system about page (which is accessible from 10 by clicking my pc in explorer and right click for properties) is now available in settings app version. Good!
3. Searching seems a LOT faster and relevant. this is inside VM too, albeit my CPU is ok, not old PC. When I search for "term" (looking for windows terminal app) first suggestion was CMD, with win term app one down. seems to suggest applications first over apps now. feels massively less shit than 10 search.
4. Uninstallable apps is the same as 10. media codecs and extensions are not present, microsoft may have integrated those and removed them from app list which make sense as most of them cannot be uninstalled in the settings app anyways.
5. aero glass no longer works. I think os looks less hideous and out of date anyways with default 11 theme. CAIRO SHELL WORKS. huge plus for me. using Cairo shell also returns volume and network icons to separate and as it was in 10, if this is cleaned up in consumer release may break Cairo shell.
6. windows terminal and microsoft power automate is now available by default, can be uninstalled.
7. widgets available, right now looks bloated and same as chrome, edge and firefox getting mainstream media revenue. if API gets used by a lot of programs, e.g. chat, media control etc, and if you can remove default bloat, I can see it getting used.
8. right click on desktop seems slower. at some point it straight up didn't do anything. not working right click may be a bug in VMware 16, as i encountered similar issue before, though it was not with windows.

in general, I think this is fine update. makes the OS less hideous, improving setting app. even though more import objectives are not addressed, these changes I think does not make the system worse.
If I care that much about the ultra-pervasive telemetry, keyloggers and general shitness of modern windows _I would not use it at all_. But as I do need to use it I will just modify it to be as painless as possible (decrapify script) from this video: 







 ,while not using any office product (onlyoffice + joplin).

Currently using Cairo shell on 8.1 embedded industry pro, considering piloting this bare metal on an old 80gb HDD (also a good test for general responsiveness, as windows 8.1 does way less IO) on 4770h macbook.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 20, 2021)

Is anyone using Afterburner?
I am having issues with Afterburner and Win11, I've created a profile then saved it and applied whilst the PC is on it works but if i restart or turn off and on the PC it won't apply the profile, i have to open Afterburner and apply it manually.
Any idea?


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Is anyone using Afterburner?
> I am having issues with Afterburner and Win11, I've created a profile then saved it and applied whilst the PC is on it works but if i restart or turn off and on the PC it won't apply the profile, i have to open Afterburner and apply it manually.
> Any idea?


I've been backing up 11 everyday with Acronis, because I expect it could take a serious dump at anytime,  but to my surprise, it's been great, with no issues at all for me.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 20, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I've been backing up 11 everyday with Acronis, because I expect it could take a serious dump at anytime,  but to my surprise, it's been great, with no issues at all for me.


It's not a big deal if something goes wrong with it, i have installed it just to test it and see how it behaves when Gaming, even after Microsoft releases the official version i will still use it for Gaming, W10 will be my main OS till end of support.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> W10 will be my main OS till end of support.


I still use LTSB as my main OS, why? because I like it.  They have extended the end date to, 10-13-26.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 20, 2021)

I'm using revo uninstalller  4 the only thing i did was install  it nothing else

now it's working ok funny it must be an intermittent problem


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 20, 2021)

so i just installed windows 11 (because i am drunk and stupid)

but.. i absolutely love it and it runs very smooth wit no issues except that i had to reinstall my AMD GPU drivers and Surfshark VPN has a warning sign in the device manager (still works fine)


but there is one single problem. 
Windows defender is disabled every time i boot the PC and i have to manually enable it. (send samples to microsoft is disabled.) any ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 20, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> but there is one single problem.
> Windows defender is disabled every time i boot the PC and i have to manually enable it. (send samples to microsoft is disabled.) any ideas?


Don't worry about this, defender is still working ok.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 20, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> so i just installed windows 11 (because i am drunk and stupid)
> 
> but.. i absolutely love it and it runs very smooth wit no issues except that i had to reinstall my AMD GPU drivers and Surfshark VPN has a warning sign in the device manager (still works fine)
> 
> ...


The Defender issue is to be expected. It will be fixed in a future build.

Ninja'ed by Gruffalo


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 20, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Don't worry about this, defender is still working ok.


i know i am not concerned about my security. it's just annoying to have a warning sign after booting my PC


----------



## outpt (Jul 20, 2021)

That’s interesting I’ve never seen the warning sign in w11. Been running for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> so i just installed windows 11 (because i am drunk and stupid)
> 
> but.. i absolutely love it and it runs very smooth wit no issues except that i had to reinstall my AMD GPU drivers and Surfshark VPN has a warning sign in the device manager (still works fine)
> 
> ...


its a bug, theres a regfix but a true fix is coming soon


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 21, 2021)

now the power in settings is working but now win I click on the clock and notifications on the right corner windows explorer crashes


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 21, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> now the power in settings is working but now win I click on the clock and notifications on the right corner windows explorer crashes


The bugs are making the rounds to see whose turn is to crash something. 

Jest aside, once explorer restarts you should be able click on the clock or the system tray without it crashing.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 21, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> The bugs are making the rounds to see whose turn is to crash something.
> 
> Jest aside, once explorer restarts you should be able click on the clock or the system tray without it crashing.


That's what I found out I hope they fix a lot of bugs on Thursday


----------



## johnspack (Jul 21, 2021)

Truly the end of Windows.  It's why I went linux years ago.  Thank god.  I think 11 is MSes way of saying index and middle finger to you all.  Now take down the index finger.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 21, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Truly the end of Windows.  It's why I went linux years ago.


This is why my main OS is LTSB, probably the closest to 7 out there that still has updates, and MS has extended them to 10/13/2026.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 21, 2021)

Been playing with a fresh install of 22000.71 and it's feeling very polished. Many of the glitches that have been irritating are gone.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 21, 2021)

5PM UTC tomorrow may see the next 22000.xx


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 21, 2021)

Ok guy's so with the SD Card installation "Just for Fun and I had to install windows 10 GO Edition with WINTOUSB" but I can't go Back to Windows 10 but Windows 11 ran Fine. Course Used A PNY Class 10 64GB Micro SD Card. Probably going to keep it on there and see what happens. For now going to my Windows 7 SSD and see for more updates on the coming weeks. Keep me posted...

I removed the windows 10 back folder as much as it allowed me to. Now Disk Cleaning it in the OS


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2021)

That makes me wanna throw W11 on my 250GB external SSD...

I'd never use it, but it'd be cool


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That makes me wanna throw W11 on my 250GB external SSD...
> 
> I'd never use it, but it'd be cool


Totally worth it


----------



## Mussels (Jul 22, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Totally worth it


i put linux on the soulstone with my diablo III collectors head, because it felt sufficiently evil


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That makes me wanna throw W11 on my 250GB external SSD...
> 
> I'd never use it, but it'd be cool


I've been using a spare Dell laptop, a Vostro V131, which runs it perfectly. I have not had a BSOD, nor any serious problem. 11 seems to be running better than 10 on the same system. It is definitely a much better UI experience and some of the fine grained controls that have slowly been removed from 10 were seemingly purposefully restored.

If it were not for the UEFI/TPM/SecureBoot requirement nonsense I would be greatly excited for Windows 11. And if microsoft started respecting our rights to remove what we don't want from the installation I would be genuinely over-the-moon about it!



Andy Shiekh said:


> 5PM UTC tomorrow may see the next 22000.xx


Already? I can't find any news about it, got a link?


----------



## Shrek (Jul 22, 2021)

It's just that is what happened last Thursday and the Thursday before

regex:[2-9]\d{4}\. - Browse known builds - UUP dump

And I was wrong.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 22, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> It's just that is what happened last Thursday and the Thursday before
> 
> regex:[2-9]\d{4}\. - Browse known builds - UUP dump
> 
> And I was wrong.


There have been weeks where there were no builds. And there were weeks where you would receive three builds in that same week. It's unpredictable sometimes.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 22, 2021)

10.0.22000.100 lives


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 10.0.22000.100 lives


?


----------



## Shrek (Jul 22, 2021)

The update lives...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> The update lives...


Damn. I just installed 71.. Time to grab 100..

EDIT:
BTW, whoever mentioned that CCleaner Portable can uninstall most unwanted apps, including Cortana and Edge, I can confirm this works but requires UAC being disabled.








						Download CCleaner Portable  - MajorGeeks
					

CCleaner is a freeware system optimization, privacy, and cleaning tool. It removes unused files from your system - allowing Windows to run faster and freeing up valuable hard disk space. Install, uninstall, and toolbar included.



					www.majorgeeks.com
				



Or you can get it from the source.





						Builds
					






					www.ccleaner.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Damn. I just installed 71.. Time to grab 100..
> 
> EDIT:
> BTW, whoever mentioned that CCleaner Portable can uninstall most unwanted apps, including Cortana and Edge, I can confirm this works but requires UAC being disabled.
> ...



CC is one app i always pay for

on it now, just checked updates. What's the change log?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> What's the change log?











						Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.100
					

UPDATE 7/29: We are very excited to announce we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.100 to Windows Insiders in the Beta Channel! We highly recommend Insiders in the Beta Channel




					blogs.windows.com
				




Near the bottom are listed the known issues, none of which seem like a serious problem..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.100
> 
> 
> UPDATE 7/29: We are very excited to announce we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.100 to Windows Insiders in the Beta Channel! We highly recommend Insiders in the Beta Channel
> ...



Done, maybe just me but it seems snappier.

I like win 11, i like the fadeouts, like when closing settings.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 22, 2021)

Thanks for the update notice guy's. Updating my W11 and the SD Card installation one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 22, 2021)

I think I'm going to wait for the full iso for 22000.100.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think I'm going to wait for the full iso for 22000.100.



Here?
https://uupdump.net/


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 22, 2021)

i just got 22000.100 we will see if there are bugs


----------



## Shrek (Jul 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think I'm going to wait for the full iso for 22000.100.



Server response - UUP dump

has your machine build the iso; it can take time.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 23, 2021)

That explains Teams showing up. Though I haven't applied the update yet, so... yeah.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> View attachment 209366
> 
> That explains Teams showing up. Though I haven't applied the update yet, so... yeah.
> 
> View attachment 209368


That'll be uninstalled..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

image is 5gb :O


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That'll be uninstalled..


Microsoft: Hey we're offering you Teams so that-
Lex: *closes door in their face* Nope.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

cant see teams on this new version, where would it be?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Microsoft: Hey we're offering you Teams so that-
> Lex: *closes door in their face* Nope.


Hi,
Why use something that isn't free anymore.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Why use something that isn't free anymore.


Didn't know it was or wasn't free. I just don't use it. No interest. If I'm not going to use something, it doesn't belong on my system taking up space and perhaps running in the background.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> cant see teams on this new version, where would it be?


They're rolling it out to random insiders. You won't necessarily see it.


ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Why use something that isn't free anymore.


Why use a kind of service that I don't really use?



lexluthermiester said:


> Didn't know it was or wasn't free. I just don't use it. No interest.


I got ninja'ed lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> cant see teams on this new version, where would it be?


If it was installed it would be in your start menu. Likely isn't installed on your system.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Why use a
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Exactly



lexluthermiester said:


> Didn't know it was or wasn't free. I just don't use it. No interest. If I'm not going to use something, it doesn't belong on my system taking up space and perhaps running in the background.


Hi,
Yeah it was free but ms ended it now it's pay only.
Preview is just a new version of it.
Probably would start asking for your money soon lol


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Exactly


When you put it like that my choice of words reads very repetitive


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> When you put it like that my choice of words reads very repetitive


Hi,
Yeah I didn't want to add words lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)

Teams is not there. if it comes as with a update, i'll use CC to get rid of it.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 23, 2021)

just got that update too, about to reboot

all i really saw was a change for external cameras to work with the hello login thing


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> all i really saw was a change for external cameras to work with the hello login thing



Thank god. I bring a surface to work and use hello to login and it works ok-ish. Looking forward to the updates.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 23, 2021)

teams is on my system if you don't see it try clicking the check for it in taskbar settings


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi,
Maybe teams is still free


----------



## Drone (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Maybe teams is still free
> View attachment 209377


Still not interested..


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Still not interested..


I'm told it requires a social life...  DO NOT WANT.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 23, 2021)

I use world of warcraft messenger to talk to my brother and sister nothing else


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I use world of warcraft messenger to talk to my brother and sister nothing else


I use Pidgin.









						Pidgin
					

Pidgin is a universal chat client, allowing you to consolidate all your different messaging apps into a single tool.




					www.pidgin.im


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 23, 2021)

I think "some" of us may be having a few different experiences. I like to hide my taskbar, and not long ago it was having an issue coming up, sometimes I would move my curser to the bottom and it would not respond, or it would respond real slow with a few movements of the curser, now it popping up fast. Maybe it had something to do with the new update, who knows.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 23, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I think "some" of us may be having a few different experiences. I like to hide my taskbar, and not long ago it was having an issue coming up, sometimes I would move my curser to the bottom and it would not respond, now it popping up fast.


It's possible. There were a few fixes in this build on Explorer and Start Menu/Taskbar/System tray stuff.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

Hi,
Probably the typical 
Fix one issue that causes five more bugs lol


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Probably the typical
> Fix one issue that causes five more bugs lol


It's the nature of the beast lol


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 23, 2021)

Hmm what if you had the Taskbar on the top on windows 10 prior to having windows 11 installed?


----------



## Shrek (Jul 23, 2021)

In this world of entitlement I remain beyond grateful that the Windows OS remains a free upgrade.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 23, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Hmm what if you had the Taskbar on the top on windows 10 prior to having windows 11 installed?


I usually do the "hide taskbar"  pretty quick after a new install, but I never noticed any problem with it on top of windows prior to hiding it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I think "some" of us may be having a few different experiences. I like to hide my taskbar, and not long ago it was having an issue coming up, sometimes I would move my cursor to the bottom and it would not respond, or it would respond real slow with a few movements of the curser, now it popping up fast. Maybe it had something to do with the new update, who knows.


I've never done this so naturally didn't notice.


Andy Shiekh said:


> In this world of entitlement I remain beyond grateful that the Windows OS remains a free upgrade.


I'm still going to buy new retail copies. There are both moral and ethical reasons for this.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> In this world of entitlement I remain beyond grateful that the Windows OS remains a free upgrade.


Hi,
Seeing the user is the product it's not really free.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Hmm what if you had the Taskbar on the top on windows 10 prior to having windows 11 installed?


That setting should remain the same after upgrade/update.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Seeing the user is the product it's not really free.



Don't quite follow what you are saying.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Seeing the user is the product it's not really free.





Andy Shiekh said:


> Don't quite follow what you are saying.


Hi,
MS sells your usage to partners pretty much what google does if you use their products.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That setting should remain the same after upgrade/update.


You sure? Funny I wasn't able to pin the task bar top like before. Just trying to see what happens


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> You sure? Funny I wasn't able to pin the task bar top like before. Just trying to see what happens


Yeah, I see what you mean now.. The taskbar is locked to the bottom of the screen now for some silly reason. But it should still autohide if you set it to.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean now.. The taskbar is locked to the bottom of the screen now for some silly reason. But it should still autohide if you set it to.


As before though... What if you had up top? Some users would be mad due to the change but rest assured it's a windows build insider to extend though now it's more of Linux territory now


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, I see what you mean now.. The taskbar is locked to the bottom of the screen now for some silly reason. But it should still autohide if you set it to.


Hi,
Have you tried rotating your monitor like a tablet or cell phone oops you need a touch screen lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## theFOoL (Jul 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


>


This won't work of later builds unless MS doesn't for whatever reason change anything in that area


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 23, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


>


That's interesting. I wonder if "02" or "04" values would have any effect? Gotta test...

EDIT:
Nevermind, that info is in the video description and the alternate values are "00" and "02". Just tried it, works.
EDIT2:
Just a fair warning, the left and right alignment are VERY buggy. Don't do it! The taskbar at the top works fine, just not the sides..


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 24, 2021)

I wonder if Acronis can restore 11 I tried to restore win 10 a few month ago but it would not do it


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2021)

I'm a user who fine tunes very little and uses defaults a lot, because i know it has the least issues

Due to that, i'm using W11 as my primary OS and just not finding problems... these updates are fixing things before i even notice them. still stable for gaming and general use, no memory leaks or weird issues (i recall finding a fun memory leak in W10 that didnt get fixed for years, with the photo viewer)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I'm a user who fine tunes very little and uses defaults a lot


I wince and cringe whenever I see, hear or read about things like this... It's *your* PC, customize to your liking and learn the technical skills how to keep it that way...


----------



## Hugis (Jul 24, 2021)

installed fine no hickups with my system(was having the explorer restart bug and a taskbar issue) wonder if/when ill get blocked for not having TPM on my system in the future....
As a daily driver im having very few issues apart from the above mentioned ones, i do hope i can get to use this OS in the future without having to get my hands on a TPM module for my Z97(old fart system) otherwise i will be forced to upgrade a perfectly good system to meet silly requirement's......
Edit : now I'm wondering if someone will turn a raspberry pi or suchlike into a tpm module(is that even possible?)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I wince and cringe whenever I see, hear or read about things like this... It's *your* PC, customize to your liking and learn the technical skills how to keep it that way...


The key is, that i want a problem free experience

look at the fuss about moving the taskbar for example - non issue for me, cause i use the default position for the last 30 years, at the bottom. 
They moved the start menu to the middle and hell naw, but at least thats a simple toggle to change, and not fucking about in regedit or disabling services and wondering why things are broken in 3 months time


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 24, 2021)

Mussels said:


> The key is, that i want a problem free experience
> 
> look at the fuss about moving the taskbar for example - non issue for me, cause i use the default position for the last 30 years, at the bottom.
> They moved the start menu to the middle and hell naw, but at least thats a simple toggle to change, and not fucking about in regedit or disabling services and wondering why things are broken in 3 months time



Same with me really, installed it. no tweaks or fucking about, had zero problems using as my main OS.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 24, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah I don't do a lot of cosmetic changes although that centered macrap would have to go lol 
I just turn off as much as possible with a ton of reg files like wokenews and interests/.... lol


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 24, 2021)

I just tried Acronis in VMware did a backup then a restore as a test all worked fine so if I ever have to recover all good


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 24, 2021)

A look at 22000.100


----------



## FireFox (Jul 24, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Installed it. no tweaks or fucking about, had zero problems using as my main OS.


Same here.
I am using it just for Gaming and so far i have just one issue otherwise it's working as it should.
As far i as know W11 final  build will be released in October so no point at least for me to spend time tweaking it.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 26, 2021)

I never know if a Windows 11 bug is real or because I forced it to install on an old PC

When using Mail I find I can always write in the body but not always in the To: or Subject: line 

Just me?


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2021)

The only bug i'm getting, is when i do mouse-over chat fields in facebook i see the text as if i was mousing over the speaker/volume/battery taskbar instead at times


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 26, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I never know if a Windows 11 bug is real or because I forced it to install on an old PC
> 
> When using Mail I find I can always write in the body but not always in the To: or Subject: line
> 
> Just me?


Nope. It's been reported a couple times already in Feedback Hub.

Though, personally, I have not encountered the issue in the short test I did (I use Thunderbird, so the Mail app is there only to notify me that I have email without opening my main email program)


----------



## Shrek (Jul 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> The only bug i'm getting, is when i do mouse-over chat fields in facebook i see the text as if i was mousing over the speaker/volume/battery taskbar instead at times



I've seen something similar on the desktop when I click on a file, but it picks up the one to the left; but I'm running at 100% scale when 125% is recommended (2560 x 1440 monitor)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I never know if a Windows 11 bug is real or because I forced it to install on an old PC


It's likely a real bug. I have encounter no bugs/glitches on a non-compliant system that were not also present on a compliant system.


Andy Shiekh said:


> When using Mail I find I can always write in the body but not always in the To: or Subject: line


With that glitch you have to click away from the input field and back again a few times before it'll click in. I have been having the same glitch in the System Manager. It's a known glitch.


Andy Shiekh said:


> Just me?


Nope, not just you.


Mussels said:


> The only bug i'm getting, is when i do mouse-over chat fields in facebook i see the text as if i was mousing over the speaker/volume/battery taskbar instead at times





windwhirl said:


> Nope. It's been reported a couple times already in Feedback Hub.
> 
> Though, personally, I have not encountered the issue in the short test I did (I use Thunderbird, so the Mail app is there only to notify me that I have email without opening my main email program)


Same glitch, different part of the UI. Click away and click back a few times.. This has to do with the way the shell is receiving mousing device inputs.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 26, 2021)

After the last update the issue with Afterburner isn't gone yet.


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 26, 2021)

FireFox said:


> After the last update the issue with Afterburner isn't gone yet.


If I may ask...  what afterburner issue?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 26, 2021)

morning guys!

my nvidia control panel does not open! any ideas? got the latest DCH driver without GF XP


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> The only bug i'm getting, is when i do mouse-over chat fields in facebook i see the text as if i was mousing over the speaker/volume/battery taskbar instead at times



I had double Glasswire tray icon one was normal in row and the other was over on the keyboard text indicator and it took sometime before it disappeared.

Sadly no screenshot of it.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 26, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> morning guys!
> 
> my nvidia control panel does not open! any ideas? got the latest DCH driver without GF XP



Have you tried installing the Nvidia Controlpanel from Windows Store?


----------



## FireFox (Jul 26, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> If I may ask... what afterburner issue?











						Windows 11 General Discussion
					

Here are the top features and changes that Microsoft is bringing to Windows 11 - Neowin




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Mussels (Jul 26, 2021)

it works for me, you sure you actually ticked the buttons to make it start with windows and apply with windows?


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 26, 2021)

Are any of you using?: Windows 11 ISO (https://uupdump.net/)


----------



## FireFox (Jul 26, 2021)

Mussels said:


> it works for me, you sure you actually ticked the buttons to make it start with windows and apply with windows?


C'mon, i know that sometimes i forget things but not to this point  
Joke aside, it start with windows the only issue is that it doesn't apply the saved profile.

Which version are you using?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> got the latest DCH driver without GF XP


The DCH driver does not come with the Control Panel. Install the non DCH drivers that come with the Control Panel.



VulkanBros said:


> Are any of you using?: Windows 11 ISO


Not me. That was a PITA to try and create. I use ISOs from another source.


----------



## Hugis (Jul 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The DCH driver does not come with the Control Panel. Install the non DCH drivers that come with the Control Panel.
> 
> 
> Not me. That was a PITA to try and create. I use ISOs from another source.


Spill the beans what's your source?


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 26, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Spill the beans what's your source?



Personally I am using this: https://uup.rg-adguard.net/

I got the latest Windows 11 insider from here and I am running it at the moment on my gaming rig.


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not me. That was a PITA to try and create. I use ISOs from another source.


I think it was straightforward with https://uupdump.net/  -  maybe I'm a dum ass


----------



## R-T-B (Jul 26, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> I think it was straightforward with https://uupdump.net/  -  maybe I'm a dum ass


I found it simple as well.


----------



## Shrek (Jul 26, 2021)

I like to download the iso for Pro/Home combined and this does not seem possible with


https://uup.rg-adguard.net/
but is no problem with

https://uupdump.net/


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 26, 2021)

This is the issue I have from time to time really weird:


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 26, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> This is the issue I have from time to time really weird:
> View attachment 209943



those poor poor telemetry hidden files just don't know how to send info back without duplicating themselves... poor poor M$ nom nom nom $$$$$$


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 26, 2021)

UUP is where i got mine, installed from iso rufus'd onto my stick. Had zero problems at all.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The DCH driver does not come with the Control Panel. Install the non DCH drivers that come with the Control Panel.
> 
> 
> Not me. That was a PITA to try and create. I use ISOs from another source.


Ty mate. i made it this way. i used eversince NV cleaninstall with the option to install the winStore app to install beside. but this is okay as well!


----------



## johnspack (Jul 26, 2021)

My version of Win11.  Functional,  informative,  and fast.  And I used uupdump.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 26, 2021)

johnspack said:


> My version of Win11.  Functional,  informative,  and fast.  And I used uupdump.
> View attachment 209969


How did you get Open-Shell to work?


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh it works just it still says WiN10 and if you look close you'll still see the Actual Start button. The Team will have a update I think once it releases


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 27, 2021)

it w


lexluthermiester said:


> How did you get Open-Shell to work?


orks nativley at least in my exprience


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Oh it works just it still says WiN10 and if you look close you'll still see the Actual Start button. The Team will have a update I think once it releases





Isaac` said:


> it works nativley at least in my exprience


To be fair I haven't tried it with the latest versions of 11. When it didn't work with 21996 and I figured ms had made a change to the shell interface API that would need to be accounted for in the OpenShell code.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair I haven't tried it with the latest versions of 11. When it didn't work with 21996 and I figured ms had made a change to the shell interface API that would need to be accounted for in the OpenShell code.


i tried it on that first leaked build havent tried it on anything else
it did get confused when the startmenu was on the center
maybe the broke it with newer builds


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 27, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> it did get confused when the startmenu was on the center
> maybe the broke it with newer builds


What you mean? They are per say trying a phone lay out type crap. As said the team on Openshell will have a final release prior to the program once WiN11 is Final. Till then I have mine centered with the Openshell on left so two start buttons lol


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 27, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> What you mean? They are per say trying a phone lay out type crap. As said the team on Openshell will have a final release prior to the program once WiN11 is Final. Till then I have mine centered with the Openshell on left so two start buttons lol


You can never go wrong with more start buttons


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jul 27, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> What you mean? They are per say trying a phone lay out type crap. As said the team on Openshell will have a final release prior to the program once WiN11 is Final. Till then I have mine centered with the Openshell on left so two start buttons lol


i mean this


----------



## johnspack (Jul 27, 2021)

Openshell also has a new version dl it from the original site here:  https://github.com/Open-Shell/Open-...nload/4.4.169-beta/OpenShellSetup_4_4_169.exe


----------



## FireFox (Jul 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> How did you get Open-Shell to work?


Installing it 
That was the first thing i have installed when i got W11








						Windows 11 General Discussion
					

just erase the /C: (system drive).  I am not installing it on my main SSD, i will use a spared 860 evo i have.  Like dual Boot.




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Odd that you didnt see it, or do you need the original open shell start button to notice it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> i mean this View attachment 209974


Weird! That's an interesting glitch.



FireFox said:


> Installing it
> That was the first thing i have installed when i got W11
> 
> 
> ...


Might have missed that post. Also interesting. Giving it a try now..


EDIT;
Just installed it and ran it manually. Still not coming up when I press the Start button. What are you folks doing to get it running?


----------



## johnspack (Jul 27, 2021)

I had to screw with  it a few times... reboot...  mess with it more and finally the start menu came up.  This windows is more like linux than ever!  Except with a shit ton more telemetry....
In the openshell menu select this,  and you may have to do it twice or so for it to stick:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2021)

Thinking I'll wait til Win11 hits final and the OpenShell folks do an update. To be honest, 11's Start Menu is not crap, is useful and will tide us over til final.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What are you folks doing to get it running?





johnspack said:


> I had to screw with it a few times... reboot... mess with it more and finally the start menu came up


I didn't do anything special, i installed it and it worked without any issues.



lexluthermiester said:


> To be honest, 11's Start Menu is not crap, is useful and will tide us over til final.


I don't like it at all.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

johnspack said:


> My version of Win11.  Functional,  informative,  and fast.  And I used uupdump.
> View attachment 209969


i like the clock upper right! ye.





for my desktop i am very glad i managed that ugly corner down right to zero sysmbols or the absolutely neccessesary. i could slim the taskbar,  made it translucend. i am a bit a minimalist loving guy. i have a clock beside me. to muchs clocks .... naa
they make me feel old..


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 27, 2021)

unless I can sell my current work laptop for around $200 (8th gen intel i3, 250gb evo SSD and it has a tpm 2.0 module in it, windows official tool thingy said it could be upgraded to win 11) its 720p touchscreen small laptop I use for work and work only... but my company I work for has a discount and a good one... on macbooks... I can get the newest macbook for $749ish.

but if I can't sell it for that, I am just going to upgrade it to win 11 and forget that plan. my guess is i won't get that much for it, so eh we'll see. I could see that m1 chip macbook lasting me a solid 8+ years though. there are a lot of famous youtubers I watch who still use 10 yr old macbooks for their video editing. which is mindblowing to me. but eh


----------



## johnspack (Jul 27, 2021)

Glad I'm just playing with it.  No way I'll switch from linux now.  And didn't need any tpm to install it,  just efi.
You poor windows guys.....


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Glad I'm just playing with it.  No way I'll switch from linux now.  And didn't need any tpm to install it,  just efi.
> You poor windows guys.....


there is atleast and always one death to die! no matter what u decide or even not...

apple pc is/was never an option and never will be (the only thing in life i would truely say NEVER)
and linux i am not familiar.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Glad I'm just playing with it.  No way I'll switch from linux now.  And didn't need any tpm to install it,  just efi.
> You poor windows guys.....





plastiscɧ said:


> there is atleast and always one death to die! no matter what u decide or even not...
> 
> apple pc is/was never an option and never will be (the only thing in life i would truely say NEVER)
> and linux i am not familiar.


And that will be enough of that. This is NOT a Windows bashing thread nor is it Linux or Apple discussion thread.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Thinking I'll wait til Win11 hits final and the OpenShell folks do an update. To be honest, 11's Start Menu is not crap, is useful and will tide us over til final.



I actually prefer the new start menu to the win 10 type.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I actually prefer the new start menu to the win 10 type.


That was what I was comparing to. I still prefer OpenShell by far.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That was what I was comparing to. I still prefer OpenShell by far.



is this a safe place to download it? 









						Open Shell
					

Classic style Start Menu for Windows 7, 8, 8.1, 10. Reborn of Classic Shell.




					www.techspot.com


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> is this a safe place to download it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











						GitHub - Open-Shell/Open-Shell-Menu: Classic Shell Reborn.
					

Classic Shell Reborn. Contribute to Open-Shell/Open-Shell-Menu development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




I used ClassicShell back with Windows 8 and 8.1 never had an issue and the original developer did a great job. Sadly he annonced back in 2017 he stopped but it's avaliable as Open Shell: http://www.classicshell.net/


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2021)

I always used this myself
StartIsBack
http://startisback.com/

Here's how you revert Windows 11 UI (to mostly-working Windows 10 UI): [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Shell\Update\Packages] "UndockingDisabled" = (DWORD)1


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> And that will be enough of that. This is NOT a Windows bashing thread nor is it Linux or Apple discussion thread.


sry for misunderstanding tho!
i try it with other words.

apple has its justification, of course. i can't find anyone in the graphic or creative field who doesn't use these pcs and swears by them. i've known dozens of people. i'm always sitting in front of it, perplexed as the ox in front of the mountain.
But you buy an apple ready-made and unfortunately you can't assemble it the way you want or simply replace parts.
that is the comfort that many appreciate! i am not one of them!
i have no idea about linux at all. all i know about it is that servers work great with it.
i am a windows child from the beginning

anyone an idea how to reroll, not to win 7 startmenu, i want my win10 back?!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2021)

I love the way classic shells icon just covers the win11 start button like a patch, pirate like  

This is an interesting read re- start menu replacement anyway
https://www.tomshardware.com/how-to/windows-11-replace-start-menu


----------



## Hugis (Jul 27, 2021)

Question: id like to use the windows 11 start icon in open shell, where is it located or where can i downland it?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Question: id like to use the windows 11 start icon in open shell, where is it located or where can i downland it?


what about print screen, edit image then cut out the start menu pic. save as a jpg and use that?


----------



## Hugis (Jul 27, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> what about print screen, edit image then cut out the start menu pic. save as a jpg and use that?


its a bit tricky and the icon  has rounded edges...but yeah good idea 

lol well that didnt work


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 27, 2021)

Hugis said:


> its a bit tricky and the icon  has rounded edges...but yeah good idea
> 
> lol well that didnt work  View attachment 210008


balls, was worth a try. what about resizing the little pic so its bigger?


----------



## Hugis (Jul 27, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> balls, was worth a try. what about resizing the little pic so its bigger?


yeah im trying, but alas it seems misaligned
Edit : yeah its borked, button size doesnt work past "0" and align doesnt work eithier

Ill stick with this,


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 27, 2021)

Hmm I don't have the  skills but I assure someone here could edit the images of the start menu to align to hide the actual start menu when left pinned. The images just need to be slightly to the right

*LINK*


----------



## Hugis (Jul 27, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Hmm I don't have the  skills but I assure someone here could edit the images of the start menu to align to hide the actual start menu when left pinned. The images just need to be slightly to the right
> 
> *LINK*


yay ta for that 




and the black one


----------



## Chomiq (Jul 27, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I had to screw with  it a few times... reboot...  mess with it more and finally the start menu came up.  This windows is more like linux than ever!  Except with a shit ton more telemetry....
> In the openshell menu select this,  and you may have to do it twice or so for it to stick:
> View attachment 209991


I love it how they misaligned their overlayed start icon on top of the regular start icon.

Same with this:


----------



## Hugis (Jul 27, 2021)

this one works quite well, just wish it was all blue...(maybe ill get editing it 





right click save as


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 27, 2021)

Hugis said:


> yay ta for that
> View attachment 210011
> 
> and the black one
> View attachment 210012


Have a link for the images...


----------



## Hugis (Jul 27, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Have a link for the images...





			Classic Shell • View topic - [Animated Start Button] Rotating Cube Button
		

the image i posted is the same 

and a nice blue one


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 27, 2021)

AMA: Windows 11 upgrade paths and deployment tools
					

Are you planning your migration from Windows 10 to Windows 11? Are you unsure which tools you should use to help with the migration? Join our panel of experts and get your questions answered! We'll have experts in Endpoint analytics, Windows updates, Microsoft Endpoint Manager, and more on hand...



					techcommunity.microsoft.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> is this a safe place to download it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, Techspot is an ok mirror, as far as I know.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

Hugis said:


> this one works quite well, just wish it was all blue...(maybe ill get editing it
> 
> View attachment 210020
> 
> ...


fkn awsome.





thanks mate


----------



## freeagent (Jul 27, 2021)

I just grabbed it too, very nice

Edit:

Hey I'm not so boring anymore, I customized my OS a little


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 27, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I just grabbed it too, very nice
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Hey I'm not so boring anymore, I customized my OS a little


Hmm care to share what you did sir...


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

haha,
ASUS just reverted its published new bios because of the (unofficial) WINDOWS 11 support. 












i downloaded it on sunday


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 27, 2021)

Is there a site I can watch when Updates appear on WiN11 bc I'm on my WiN7 SSD for now an if a update comes, I'll boot into it


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 27, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Is there a site I can watch when Updates appear on WiN11 bc I'm on my WiN7 SSD for now an if a update comes, I'll boot into it



Either the UUP sites mentioned a few posts backs or the Insider Blog








						Home
					

The latest news from Windows Insider.




					blogs.windows.com


----------



## FireFox (Jul 27, 2021)

I am starting to hate W11


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am starting to hate W11


Why... no problems here on my 775 Build


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Is there a site I can watch when Updates appear on WiN11 bc I'm on my WiN7 SSD for now an if a update comes, I'll boot into it


yes. but until fall the US citizen are not able to get official ones. and here on TPU it is not allowed, for me especially, to link those sites. i do not wan to get in trouble with the moderators.








FireFox said:


> I am starting to hate W11


whats up?
i got into it, slowly, stable and customized as well as long you can call it customization


----------



## FireFox (Jul 27, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Why... no problems here on my 775 Build





plastiscɧ said:


> whats up?


Because it looks like i am the only idiot that is having issues with Afterburner on W11


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Because it looks like i am the only idiot that is having issues with Afterburner on W11


That's a flaw in the Program... Hence wait for Final WiN11 Build


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Because it looks like i am the only idiot that is having issues with Afterburner on W11



oha, now i am getting a dejavu!

u have a brilliant GPU. the afterburner is not my favorite. try the





i swaer by the holy rainbow-unicorn its easier. give it a try


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am starting to hate W11





FireFox said:


> Because it looks like i am the only idiot that is having issues with Afterburner on W11


Reminder that Windows 11 is alpha-level software. Things breaking is to be expected and things not breaking is a nice surprise.



plastiscɧ said:


> yes. but until fall the US citizen are not able to get official ones. and here on TPU it is not allowed, for me especially, to link those sites. i do not wan to get in trouble with the moderators.


Eh, what you're talking about? Windows 11 is only officially announced, it isn't officially launched anywhere. The only thing available are insider builds, either through Windows Update as part of the insider program (which is worldwide) or through external sources such as the UUP sites mentioned some posts back.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 27, 2021)

The Funny thing about this is I used WiN11pass *LINK* it tricks WiN to thinking my Hardware is Compatible


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Reminder that Windows 11 is alpha-level software. Things breaking is to be expected and things not breaking is a nice surprise.
> 
> 
> Eh, what you're talking about? Windows 11 is only officially announced, it isn't officially launched anywhere. The only thing available are insider builds, either through Windows Update as part of the insider program (which is worldwide) or through external sources such as the UUP sites mentioned some posts back.






I am not going to talk about the different jurisdictions in different countries again.
There is a summer release and one in the fall.
i won't fathom again what it means to put things into the world with an imprint.
there is no obligation to have an imprint in the USA. Not even something comparable.
we will now simply take note of both our points of view and leave it at that.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 27, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> That's a flaw in the Program... Hence wait for Final WiN11 Build


@Mussels told me he doesn't have any issues with it.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> @Mussels told me he doesn't have any issues with it.


with that nvidia thingi you do the same i think. i do it as well. u adjust everything. setting the clock per button and create a shortcut. this SC u put into the autostart. not even necessary to install it. works like a charm


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 27, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Reminder that *Windows 11 is alpha-level software.* Things breaking is to be expected and things not breaking is a nice surprise.


Hi,
More like beta bud.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

This is the timetable published by MS month ago


----------



## FireFox (Jul 27, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> with that nvidia thingi you do the same i think. i do it as well. u adjust everything. setting the clock per button and create a shortcut. this SC u put into the autostart. not even necessary to install it. works like a charm


I will download it and give it a try.
I cant change voltage


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 27, 2021)

Hi,
Tried msi afterburner and unlock voltage control option ?


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 27, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> More like beta bud.


Considering how much people complain about Windows 10 in spite of being RTM for years one would get the impression it is not.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 27, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Considering how much people complain about Windows 10 in spite of being RTM for years one would get the impression it is not.


Hi,
10 is beta always seeing only testing is being done by insiders and ms is tone deaf.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I will download it and give it a try.
> I cant change voltage
> View attachment 210107




i modded my bios to unlock it. i am out regarding this topic.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 27, 2021)

Not on my Watch M$! with WiNPass11 *LINK*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Because it looks like i am the only idiot that is having issues with Afterburner on W11


Remember, this is prerelease software. Give MSI and microsoft time to fix bugs/glitches.



windwhirl said:


> Reminder that Windows 11 is alpha-level software. Things breaking is to be expected and things not breaking is a nice surprise.


It's actually in Beta, if you want to get technical. The leaked 21996 build was an alpha.



rk3066 said:


> The Funny thing about this is I used WiN11pass *LINK* it tricks WiN to thinking my Hardware is Compatible


Nice!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 27, 2021)

You sure you set up AB correctly? it'd been so long since i installed it, i forgot about all the boxes i had to tick to unlock voltages and such, as well as saving profiles, locking that little windows button to load the profile on boot...


----------



## FireFox (Jul 28, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You sure you set up AB correctly?


Profile created saved and applied then ticked the button apply overclock at windows start up. The same steps as always.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Not on my Watch M$! with WiNPass11 *LINK*


Dear microsoft,

We all know you lurk this forum and that you've been watching this thread. Regardless of your efforts to "enforce" UEFI, TPM and SecureBoot requirements, there will be a massive movement to defeat and remove same. Why? Many reasons. Here's a few. There are a GREAT many PC's out there more than capable of running Windows 11, that do not have UEFI and/or TPM. Locking them out of Windows 11 and trying to force them to stay on Windows 10 is a fools gambit as you are doing literally nothing for security concerns. Why should the users of those systems be required to buy a whole new PC just because you say so? Your explained reasons of greater "security" are misguided at best and laughable at worst. So tell us all, what's the real reason?

Then there is SecureBoot. The purpose of this "feature" is to ensure that only "Windows" and other "SecureBoot" enabled software has boot access. This presents a massive problem for software used to secure a system in ways SecureBoot interferes with and Windows does not and can not provide. It also means that emergency boot utilities will either not function at all or will be crippled to an extreme. This makes troubleshooting a very problematic endeavour. This can only be interpreted as an effort to lock users out of their own PCs in a way similar to Apple iOS and bootlocking on Android. It is completely unacceptable.

You folks continue to think you know what's best for everyone. You are incorrect. What's likely to happen is what will effectively be an all out war on yourselves declared in a way you have never before seen by the communities that need different configurations than what you have defined. Therefore, you might want to consider making the options to use Windows 11 on systems the user needs and in ways the user defines available to those who need special configurations. Making those features enabled by default and strongly encouraging their use is one thing, but forcing them is another, one that will not be accepted by a great many users.

Remember those things called "Product Activation" and "Windows Genuine Advantage" that where meant to kill piracy and supposedly provide better security through "verified copies of Microsoft software". Yeah, how's *THAT* going? Right, not well. Not even close to effective. Windows and Office have continuously and consistently been cracked, patched and spread the world over. Everytime you come up with something new, it's defeated in days(if not hours). Do you think you will succeed with the requirements you have defined? Hmmm? History says no(and I personally think not). So why bother? You're not going to succeed. You're only pissing off a lot of people who would otherwise be very excited about Windows 11. 

And let's be honest, most of us have no problem PAYING for software. I personally have dozens of retail copies of Windows. Sticking with a retail business plan but asking a reduced price($50 or $60 maybe) is fully acceptable. Windows 11 is shaping up to be something good. *Don't screw it up* with asinine and halfwit agenda based nonsense.

It's time to reconsider your position and alter your deployment strategy.

Good luck!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Dear microsoft,
> 
> We all know you lurk this forum and that you've been watching this thread. Regardless of your efforts to "enforce" UEFI, TPM and SecureBoot requirements, there will be a massive movement to defeat and remove same. Why? Many reasons. Here's a few. There are a GREAT many PC's out there more than capable of running Windows 11, that do not have UEFI and/or TPM. Locking them out of Windows 11 and trying to force them to stay on Windows 10 is a fools gambit as you are doing literally nothing for security concerns. Why should the users of those systems be required to buy a whole new PC just because you say so? Your explained reasons of greater "security" are misguided at best and laughable at worst. So tell us all, what's the real reason?
> 
> ...


you have described very detailed what reasonable companies and people would do if they were not so nefarious and dividend greedy as the company microsoft has become over the decades!

I go out on a limb and dare to say that M$ does not care who buys which licenses for how much money!
unless you live in the AMERICAS or the EU! there is terrible lobbyism that has the consequence that the money is pulled out of our pockets that it can make you dizzy!
who please pays 60€ for a windows license? at least not me...

I will also explain why and also say something about the conclusion;

i bought my windows license in china for a whopping 1.86$! legal. credit card and already 3.2.1 mine!
MS does not want to lose even a 1.4 billion people market a tired mark to the competition! they squander it therefore in countries outside of our sphere of influence, 20 years ago still, lie / lay.
now it should be noted that Microsoft simply does not sell things of value#! there is no value creation takes place! win11 is based on win10 and is a bit more colorful and slicker!
where is the added value? where is the sustainability?

nicely written! i will continue to buy my digital goods in the intercontinental retail space.
unfortunately, your really shr well-meant post does not change the basic situation of greed and the inability to think and act in healthy scales.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi,
On what basis do you think MS lurks this forum Lex ?

There are many dedicated windows forums and they have their own massive answers.microsft forum which I frequented long ago not to mention technet.
So frankly I don't see it happening.

Many other windows forums have many tutorials this one has none.

If you're thinking your feedback is best added here instead of the feedback hub you're likely mistaken.


----------



## FireFox (Jul 28, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> who please pays 60€ for a windows license? at least not me...


That would be silly.
€5, that's a fair price


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> you have described very detailed what reasonable companies and people would do if they were not so nefarious and dividend greedy as the company microsoft has become over the decades!
> 
> I go out on a limb and dare to say that M$ does not care who buys which licenses for how much money!
> unless you live in the AMERICAS or the EU! there is terrible lobbyism that has the consequence that the money is pulled out of our pockets that it can make you dizzy!
> ...


Hi,
If you go to MS store 10 home is 150.us and 10 pro is 200.us and you don't even get a activation key lol
So yeah I do believe they care it just takes a lot of resources to deal with it plus now the users are the product so ms sells their usage to many other companies pretty much anyone willing to pay ms for it.

One product that is making $$ hand over fist is xbox app and xbox period then there is office and cloud crapola.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> If you go to MS store 10 home is 150.us and 10 pro is 200.us and you don't even get a activation key lol
> So yeah I do believe they care it just takes a lot of resources to deal with it plus now the users are the product so ms sells their usage to many other companies pretty much anyone willing to pay ms for it.
> 
> One product that is making $$ hand over fist is xbox app and xbox period then there is office and cloud crapola.


and there are countries on this globe they have a market structures as well. the pure capitalism has its origin not in the far east. we are living global todays. it is not that hard to look for alternatives by looking far over a plates/dishes border and recognizing what happens out there.

and act in way whats best for me/them.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2021)

Hi,
Yep ms price gouges the stupid lol


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep ms price gouges the stupid lol


the step from win NT/2000 to XP was a real big one. this was value created by that company lasting for more than 15 years. but 10 * 11 no way. its like having a new mobile for 1200$/€ every year with out a big need.
this is shareholder value only, imo


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> On what basis do you think MS lurks this forum Lex ?


Oh, they lurk here. You can bet real money on it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, they lurk here. You can bet real money on it.


Hi,
Where do you get this feeling from ?
Feels more like google to me sort of creepy lol


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 28, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> the step from win NT/2000 to XP was a real big one. this was value created by that company lasting for more than 15 years. but 10 * 11 no way. its like having a new mobile for 1200$/€ every year with out a big need.
> this is shareholder value only, imo


To be fair, at this point in time the investment is mostly thrown into software maintenance (bug and security fixes), not new features.

And even then, the new features have been dropping slowly over the years, so yeah. Somewhat big jump if you were upgrading from original Windows 10 RTM (July 2015) to Windows 11, otherwise if you kept up with the feature upgrades and are, say, in 1909 or later, you won't notice much difference.

Say what you want about people complaining about the bugs, but between the massive codebase and the massive userbase, it's a constant investment.

Regardless, I sort of agree with Lex at least on SecureBoot, which, IMO, is stupid. There can be advantages to enabling virtualization-based security, and I can see why MS is pushing for that, but SecureBoot is idiotic outside of enterprise. Nevermind that certain UEFI features that Microsoft uses can be used for spyware (looking at ASUS with their Armory Crate which pissed me off colossally).


plastiscɧ said:


> who please pays 60€ for a windows license? at least not me...


If you ask me, the home edition should just be $0. I can get paying a Pro license (I mean, it's Pro after all), but the home edition should be free.


ThrashZone said:


> If you go to MS store 10 home is 150.us and 10 pro is 200.us and you don't even get a activation key lol


You activate it with your account. And if you're using the MS store, you have an account already.


ThrashZone said:


> If you're thinking your feedback is best added here instead of the feedback hub you're likely mistaken.


You say that as if the Feedback Hub didn't have that feedback already 





lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, they lurk here. You can bet real money on it.


Who knows? Maybe they came for GPU-Z and stayed around 



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Where do you get this feeling from ?
> Feels more like google to me sort of creepy lol


Pfft, you make that sound as if they were something other than people. I don't see anything creepy about them lurking in the forums. Otherwise you better be creeped out by the thousands of others that lurk around.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 28, 2021)

did they fixed the weird "ghost driver" for AMD Cards?
it is installed automatically through the windows update and makes RDNA2 basically a paperweight until manually uninstalled (it gets installed after a few hours again...)


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> To be fair, at this point in time the investment is mostly thrown into software maintenance (bug and security fixes), not new features.
> 
> And even then, the new features have been dropping slowly over the years, so yeah. Somewhat big jump if you were upgrading from original Windows 10 RTM (July 2015) to Windows 11, otherwise if you kept up with the feature upgrades and are, say, in 1909 or later, you won't notice much difference.
> 
> ...


Hi,
No actually I said it's best to use the feedback hub not just assuming ms lurks here lol 

Google is on most all forums it's fact just look at what ublock origin blocks/ shows there is usually more on other sites that let them show adds tpu does not.



Websites pay to incorporate google sludge so they come up on search results it's about money.... which ms isn't doing.
Google is creepy period.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 28, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> did they fixed the weird "ghost driver" for AMD Cards?
> it is installed automatically through the windows update and makes RDNA2 basically a paperweight until manually uninstalled (it gets installed after a few hours again...)


It's still being reported, so I guess not.


ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No actually I said it's best to use the feedback hub not just assuming ms lurks here lol
> 
> Google is on most all forums it's fact just look at what ublock origin blocks/ shows there is usually more on other sites that let them show adds tpu does not.
> ...


For TPU's case, that's analytics. Every site uses it all the time because it's useful and they don't have to do anything complicated to include it, much less write down their own code.

Though I agree that it gets very annoying when it goes beyond "just" analytics.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 28, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> It's still being reported, so I guess not.


thanks for the reply. no Win 11 for me then


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 28, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> thanks for the reply. no Win 11 for me then


Yeah, driver updates should be fully optional. Don't know why it's being pushed forcefully.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> thanks for the reply. no Win 11 for me then


Remember, this is beta software. That problem will be fixed.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Yeah, driver updates should be fully optional. Don't know why it's being pushed forcefully.


Hi,
MS installer has a large/ wild driver store and if it doesn't have a driver internet connect will find/ install one good or bad 
It's always been like this why disconnecting from internet was so necessary so one could limit the damage by changing settings and installing the drivers they needed/ wanted first.


----------



## GerKNG (Jul 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Remember, this is beta software. That problem will be fixed.


i know. that's why i don't install it until it gets fixed.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Remember, this is beta software. That problem will be fixed.


Hi,
Might add that to your signature lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> i know. that's why i don't install it until it gets fixed.


Actually, with the 22000.100 update it should be. Have you tried it with that version?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 28, 2021)

last night's Windows update installed an invidia driver and I lost my sound. I went into device manager disabled invidia sound now works ok


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 28, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I wonder if Acronis can restore 11 I tried to restore win 10 a few month ago but it would not do it


I still use Acronis 2015, and it will backup and restore any OS I have ever used it for.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> last night's Windows update installed an invidia driver and I lost my sound. I went into device manager disabled invidia sound now works ok


You can turn driver updates off. It's still in the Advanced System Properties window.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 28, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I still use Acronis 2015, and it will backup and restore any OS I have ever used it for.


I tried Acronis 2021 in a virtual machine works good
if anyone likes the way my cat looks her name is Shebba I saved her life


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I tried Acronis 2021 in a virtual machine works good


Hi,
I create and restore system images with the recovery media not inside the os and it never fails.
Macrium reflect free.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I create and restore system images with the recovery media not inside the os and it never fails.
> Macrium reflect free.


I use a boot version of Acronis, that I have on a flash drive, it's never failed me.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 28, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I use a boot version of Acronis, that I have on a flash drive, it's never failed me.


Hi,
Smart


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 28, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I tried Acronis 2021 in a virtual machine works good
> if anyone likes the way my cat looks her name is Shebba I saved her life


I tried some of the later versions of Acronis, when it saved the image as a tibx. I was concerned if it would recover my existing tib. images, so I just stuck with Acronis 2015, it seems to still be working great, so I saw no reason to update/upgrade.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 28, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I tried some of the later versions of Acronis, when it saved the image as a tibx. I was concerned if it would recover my existing tib. images, so I just stuck with Acronis 2015, it seems to still be working great, so I saw no reason to update/upgrade.


if my backup fails with this new vers I'll just install the 2015 one


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Actually, with the 22000.100 update it should be. Have you tried it with that version?


yes. i am satisfied so far. but i had to kill the MS soundmapper. he overdrove my normal saunddrivers and disturbed them


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 28, 2021)

just tested Acronis 2021 on my main system with windows 11 there was almost 1TB of data it restored it with no problems

Well, tomorrow Windows 11 is going to have its weekly update. what do you think going to be in the update this week? some bug fixes and minor changes let us know


----------



## Hyderz (Jul 29, 2021)

hey guys just come across this article

if you know somebody gonna install windows 11 there are fake versions









						Fake Windows 11 installers are used to infect PC with malware
					

Windows 11 was officially unveiled by Microsoft on July 24. rogue installers of the new operating system are being used by criminals to infect users' PCs with malware. ...




					www.guru3d.com


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 29, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> hey guys just come across this article
> 
> if you know somebody gonna install windows 11 there are fake versions
> 
> ...


that is why I always get mine through the dev channel straight from Microsoft


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 29, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> hey guys just come across this article
> 
> if you know somebody gonna install windows 11 there are fake versions
> 
> ...


Yeah, avoid that crap. If you're not getting it straight from microsoft and it's not an ISO that can be written to a disc or USB drive, you're likely doing something wrong and should stop.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 29, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> hey guys just come across this article
> 
> if you know somebody gonna install windows 11 there are fake versions
> 
> ...


the person who tries to "install" windows with an INSTALLER must be punished then by a virus....
greedy without an idea how this all works correctly.

anyway thnaks for that warning tho


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 29, 2021)

can't wait for the update I wonder what Microsft will introduce this time


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 29, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> can't wait for the update I wonder what Microsft will introduce this time


mostly around 15:00 o#clock german time (gmt+1)

we will see


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 29, 2021)

maybe we will see little Microsoft bunnies running across the screen lol


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 29, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> maybe we will see little Microsoft bunnies running across the screen lol


oh if you like those toys i can offer u a running cat in the taskbar (it runs faster with more CPU-load)



no need to install. just put it in autostart

Releases · Kyome22/RunCat_for_windows · GitHub


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 29, 2021)

I have cat toys on my phone my phone meows like a bunch of cats drives her crazy

I'm watching DR House


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 29, 2021)

Hyderz said:


> hey guys just come across this article
> 
> if you know somebody gonna install windows 11 there are fake versions
> 
> ...


No surprises there.



skellattarr said:


> can't wait for the update I wonder what Microsft will introduce this time


MORE BUG FIXIIIINNNNGG!!!!1!!!1


----------



## FireFox (Jul 29, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> mostly around 15:00 o#clock german time (gmt+1)


Today?


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 29, 2021)

No updates this week


----------



## VulkanBros (Jul 29, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> No updates this week
> View attachment 210362



No....but soon


Hi Windows Insider,​Windows 11 Insider Preview Builds are now available in both the Dev Channel and the Beta Channel. Now is a perfect time to reevaluate what flighting channel is right for you.​Based on our data, you have a PC that is currently configured for flighting Windows 11 Insider Preview Builds in the Dev Channel. We will soon be flighting early development builds in the Dev Channel. These builds may be less stable and won’t align with the version of Windows 11 expected to be available to the general public later this year.​If you would like to experience more reliable Windows 11 Insider Previews Builds tied to the upcoming release, please move your device to the Beta Channel through the Windows Insider Program Settings.​No action is required if you want to continue receiving the Windows 11 Insider Preview Builds in the Dev Channel.​


----------



## Mussels (Jul 29, 2021)

Ah yes the release channel, where i get *checks notes*

Windows 10


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 30, 2021)

I just switched mine to the beta channel

the power settings bug is back plus widgets won't work I switched back to dev channel still the same bugs

I went back to the beta channel because it makes no difference with the bugs


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 30, 2021)

I've the following information for you guys:

If you are an Insider in the Dev channel, you can now leave this channel without reinstalling. Microsoft has now made it possible, since the version number (finally) in the Dev and Beta are identical.

So you can now go to Settings -> Windows Update -> Windows Insider Program and pop up the setting "Choose your insider setting" and switch directly to the beta channel. How long it will stay like this is uncertain. Because soon Microsoft should start with 221xx in the dev channel. And that could happen as early as 11.08. Then a change is no longer possible. So don't wait too long.

A direct exit from the Insider program from the Dev channel is not possible without a reinstallation. You have to switch to the beta channel first.

In the beta channel, as well as without being an insider, the further updates for Windows 11 are now distributed automatically. The only difference at the moment is that the non-insiders do not get all the features, for example, the widgets activated. But it won't be long until October, when Windows 11 will be officially distributed to everyone.


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 30, 2021)

I guess I don't have any options.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jul 30, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I guess I don't have any options.
> 
> View attachment 210413











						Installing Windows 11 without TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot -- (registry Bypass)
					

Windows 11 also without TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot install   Microsoft has increased the hardware system requirements for Windows 11. If you want to reinstall Windows 11, then TPM 2.0 and also SecureBoot is now one of the hardware requirements.  However, you can also install Windows 11 without...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Hugis (Jul 31, 2021)

if you need to join dev or beta @Mr Bill , I used this








						Releases · abbodi1406/offlineinsiderenroll
					

OfflineInsiderEnroll - A script to enable access to the Windows Insider Program on machines not signed in with Microsoft Account - abbodi1406/offlineinsiderenroll




					github.com


----------



## Mr Bill (Jul 31, 2021)

Now mine say's this...


----------



## Shrek (Jul 31, 2021)

But if one goes to ones Microsoft account it still seems to say Windows 10 Pro


----------



## Hugis (Jul 31, 2021)

Yeah a valid windows 10 licence turns into a valid 11 licence


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 31, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> But if one goes to ones Microsoft account it still seems to say Windows 10 Pro


That's the case for everyone, I think. Microsoft probably hasn't yet included a Windows 11 differentiator or whatever in their account systems.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jul 31, 2021)

Mine actually says windows 11 Home, previous was 10 Home


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 1, 2021)

I wonder when they will have an update build in the beta channel

I got the beta on the host machine and dev in VMware


----------



## FireFox (Aug 1, 2021)

Since W11 last update i am getting DirectX Error, before the update it never happened.



I uninstalled the driver and reinstalled it but still have the same problem.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Since W11 last update i am getting DirectX Error, before the update it never happened.
> 
> View attachment 210699
> 
> I uninstalled the driver and reinstalled it but still have the same problem.


Have you turned off Driver Updates?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you turned off Driver Updates?


?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2021)

FireFox said:


> ?


Automatic Driver updates. Turn it off.


----------



## Makaveli (Aug 1, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> That's the case for everyone, I think. Microsoft probably hasn't yet included a Windows 11 differentiator or whatever in their account systems.
> View attachment 210542
> View attachment 210544


----------



## FireFox (Aug 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Automatic Driver updates. Turn it off.


how to do it?


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 1, 2021)

Makaveli said:


> View attachment 210735


Online account systems.


FireFox said:


> how to do it?


Through Group Policy: 
run gpedit.msc
go to "Manage Updates offered from Windows Update" in Computer Configuration, Administrative Templates, Windows Components, Windows Update. There should be a "Disable Driver Updates" or "Do not include driver updates" item. Enable it and restart the computer


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 1, 2021)

in my opinion, M$ could do better with sound settings. 
in windows 10, i could simply click on the speaker icon in the tray, & switch between my Bluetooth & 3.5mm head phones, 
but in 11 i need to navigate to a separate window to sound settings, & make the switch. im also not a fan of embedded news tickers, especially when they use cnn. 
Also, the lack of an option to orient the taskbar where i want it on screen sucks imo. i cant force regedit it, because only top & bottom variations function properly, left & right cause system breaking bugs.

a new operating system should bring new features, while improving on old functions. 
the most recent installation of 11 isnt crashing like it did the 1st time i installed it, & that alone makes for a better experience, but i hope they listen to my feedback, no one wants less ease of access.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 1, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Through Group Policy:
> run gpedit.msc
> go to "Manage Updates offered from Windows Update" in Computer Configuration, Administrative Templates, Windows Components, Windows Update. There should be a "Disable Driver Updates" or "Do not include driver updates" item. Enable it and restart the computer


will that fix the problem or do i have to uninstall something that it was installed automatically?


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 1, 2021)

FireFox said:


> will that fix the problem or do i have to uninstall something that it was installed automatically?


That will simply stop Windows from shipping more driver updates to you. Any unwanted driver update that may have already been installed, that you'll have to look them up and uninstall manually.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2021)

FireFox said:


> how to do it?


See below.


Make sure you uninstall the drivers giving you troubles and then reinstall fresh.

It's important to keep in mind that ignoring microsoft's recommendations is often a good thing.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> That will simply stop Windows from shipping more driver updates to you. Any unwanted driver update that may have already been installed, that you'll have to look them up and uninstall manually.


I uninstalled and reinstalled the GPU's driver again and so far no errors.
This time i used DDU to uninstall it.


----------



## Metroid (Aug 2, 2021)

As soon as direcstorage comes out, I will upgrade.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

FireFox said:


> This time i used DDU to uninstall it.


This likely helped!


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This likely helped!


Am sure it did, also i turned off driver updates as you suggested.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 2, 2021)

jboydgolfer said:


> in my opinion, M$ could do better with sound settings.
> in windows 10, i could simply click on the speaker icon in the tray, & switch between my Bluetooth & 3.5mm head phones,
> but in 11 i need to navigate to a separate window to sound settings, & make the switch. im also not a fan of embedded news tickers, especially when they use cnn.
> Also, the lack of an option to orient the taskbar where i want it on screen sucks imo. i cant force regedit it, because only top & bottom variations function properly, left & right cause system breaking bugs.
> ...












						Windows 11 suddenly all audio is gone
					

Suddenly after a normal reboot all my audio is gone when I activate my internet but if I disable my internet all audio is back.  I checked Windows Setting, Control Panel even the Steel series software but it's all normal.   Anyone got an idea of what's suddenly wrong with Windows 11 21H2 (OS...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



*<<<<<<<<<<*


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 2, 2021)

go into device manager if you have an Nvidia video card and disable Nvidia sound under the sound settings


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 2, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> go into device manager if you have an Nvidia video card and disable Nvidia sound under the sound settings


yes! many drivers biting eachother... just let work the only you really need


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2021)

Still Microsoft hasn't solved this: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-11-general-discussion.284164/post-4565226


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 2, 2021)

there is a older driver, a newer OR the 471.22 hotfix


FireFox said:


> Still Microsoft hasn't solved this: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/windows-11-general-discussion.284164/post-4565226











						GeForce Hotfix Driver 471.22
					

Nvidia has provided a hotfix for the Game Ready graphics driver. Version 471.22 fixes some problems that can occur based on the Geforce 471.11 WHQL driver.  https://www.deskmodder.de/blog/2021/07/02/geforce-hotfix-treiber-471-22/   Doom Eternal may crash while playing on the desktop League of...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> there is a older driver, a newer OR the 471.22


Then i have to rollback because yesterday i installed 471.41


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

So previously I stated that everything after version 21996 was in beta but it seems what microsoft has stated is that from 22000.100 is where the beta started. My bad.








						Microsoft releases Windows 11 Beta for folks craving a more stable pre-release OS - Liliputing
					

Microsoft releases Windows 11 Beta for folks craving a more stable pre-release OS




					liliputing.com


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So previously I stated that everything after version 21996 was in beta but it seems what microsoft has stated is that from 22000.100 is where the beta started. My bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no bro this a leaked alpha. (even like the 22000.1 __ 22000.45? __ 22000.57)


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 2, 2021)

I see that the XBox app is now to be integrated into Windows 11 which is just fine. However, with Microsoft making such a loud noise about gaming it's about time the company addressed the currently bizarre nature of managing our games acquired from MS on PCs. 
With Steam being the leader in this area (game discovery, libraries etc) and all the others such as Uplay, Epic, Origin etc also being relatively easy to manage, games from Microsoft remain impossible to manage in any meaningful way.
Any clean Windows install requires fresh downloads of all your MS games, even when you have the games already stored on other drives in your PC. The games are also notoriously difficult to locate and the folders themselves are usually given names totally unrelated to the game itself, not to mention the fact that the game folders are protected and merely looking at the game folder will result in a slap on the wrist.
Not all gamers are savvy about Windows and the many intricacies of folder management such as taking ownership, yet the only means available to manage any MS games is the ability to move a game folder through 'settings' once you've downloaded and installed the game. The system won't go off and hunt for an MS game that you already have on another drive for example, so you have to re-download all 100Gb+ again and the only way to rid yourself of the old install is to boot to WinPE or Linux just to get around the permissions issue.
I really don't think it's too much to ask, but I feel I'm banging my head against a brick wall here.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> and all the others such as Uplay, Epic, Origin etc also being relatively easy to manage


Really? How could you mention Uplay in the same sentence as the term "easy to manage" and then not mention GOG(literally the easiest library to manage)? 


Splinterdog said:


> games from Microsoft remain impossible to manage in any meaningful way.


No doubt there.


Splinterdog said:


> Any clean Windows install requires fresh downloads of all your MS games, even when you have the games already stored on other drives in your PC. The games are also notoriously difficult to locate and the folders themselves are usually given names totally unrelated to the game itself, not to mention the fact that the game folders are protected and merely looking at the game folder will result in a slap on the wrist.


And this is why Xbox is NOT a good gaming platform for Windows.


Splinterdog said:


> I really don't think it's too much to ask, but I feel I'm banging my head against a brick wall here.


Then avoid the Xbox app platform on Windows. Use CCleaner or some other method to uninstall it and it's services and spend your gaming money on GOG, Epic, Steam, etc(in that order) You'll save yourself a lot of headaches and avoid microsoft's draconian bullshit.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? How could you mention Uplay in the same sentence as the term "easy to manage" and then not mention GOG(literally the easiest library to manage)?
> 
> No doubt there.
> 
> ...


What a bizarre reply!
I know that you're a GOGmeister, butUplay is just as easy to manage as all the others and when you acquire an MS game such as Forza Horizon, you have NO other choice but to use their crappy platform.
As for using CCleaner to uninstall MS games, no thanks. I don't need to install yet another program just to uninstall a game, thanks very much.
With respect, I think you missed the point in that if you have any game acquired from Microsoft, you have to go along with their outdated system. I have four or five, which cannot be managed by any other launcher.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah notice he put gog first lol


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Then avoid the Xbox app platform on Windows


Two reasons why one may not want to:
1-Exclusives. Yes, you can scream to the heavens all you want about not accepting and pushing back against it, but that doesn't stop the game from being exclusive for quite some time.
2-Game Pass. Again, you can complain about it being a subscription service, but quite a few people do see it as a cheaper way to play games. And while I personally prefer to at least own the games in some capacity, lots of people don't really care that much, specially for a game that they're not necessarily going to complete/beat beyond maybe one or two times.

So I feel that simply not using the platform isn't the right approach, but rather that Microsoft should hear the complaints and make some adjustments.



lexluthermiester said:


> GOG, Epic, Steam, etc(in that order


GOG is no surprise. I personally would spend there first if it weren't for Steam's regional prices (and that didn't stop me from owning Metro Exodus and a few others through GOG).

But I'm a little surprised you put Epic before Steam. Care to tell why? Not that I have anything against that opinion, but with how much... whining I hear about how Epic is this sort of a disaster (outside of interesting free games showing up so often), it's kinda... refreshing, I guess to hear a slightly different opinion.



Splinterdog said:


> I really don't think it's too much to ask, but I feel I'm banging my head against a brick wall here.


Considering this all probably ties in with their approach against piracy and the like, I don't think they'd be willing to be too flexible about it. Which is kinda sad, to be honest.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi,
Game pass never gonna happen ms will not have a stream through my wallet lol


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Game pass never gonna happen ms will not have a stream through my wallet lol


And that's fine and all, but that's you. Other people don't have any qualms about it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> What a bizarre reply!


No offense intended of course.


Splinterdog said:


> I know that you're a GOGmeister


Damn skippy! Whorah!


Splinterdog said:


> butUplay is just as easy to manage as all the others


Unless that's a recent change, I have to disagree, it was a pain in the naads, much like EA's Origin(hallowed are the Ori). Besides, I will never again tolerate Ubisoft crap DRM.


Splinterdog said:


> and when you acquire an MS game such as Forza Horizon, you have NO other choice but to use their crappy platform.


Find something else to play. It's not like there's a shortage of quality driving games for Windows out there.


Splinterdog said:


> As for using CCleaner to uninstall MS games, no thanks. I don't need to install yet another program just to uninstall a game, thanks very much.


Portable Version is a thing;


			https://download.ccleaner.com/portable/ccsetup583.zip
		

Unzip to the folder of your choice, run, enjoy.


Splinterdog said:


> With respect, I think you missed the point in that if you have any game acquired from Microsoft, you have to go along with their outdated system.


No worries, understood you perfectly. I found it odd you mentioned game libraries that are "easy to manage" and you left out the easiest of them all.


ThrashZone said:


> Yeah notice he put gog first lol


Of course. The best deserve to be mentioned first. That's how it works.


windwhirl said:


> but rather that Microsoft should hear the complaints and make some adjustments.


Yeah, that'll happen... People have been complaining for more than a decade about their crap DRM and user rights policies. Here we are..


windwhirl said:


> I'm a little surprised you put Epic before Steam. Care to tell why?


Sure. IMHO, Epic has edged out Steam in ways that are important, treating their customers like people instead of numbers is one of them. Some time ago I was having problems logging in after an update to the client was applied. One of their second tier tech support reps took on the problem. They discovered a programmatic problem. As a solution he sent me a previous version of the client to install until an update could be released. I've had problems with Steam over the years and never has Valve staff worked the problem. Epic seems to care about their users. Steam doesn't and we all know it. That gives Epic an edge. GOG is the same way.


windwhirl said:


> but with how much... whining I hear about how Epic is this sort of a disaster (outside of interesting free games showing up so often), it's kinda... refreshing, I guess to hear a slightly different opinion.


I was not an Epic supporter at first. But to be objective I gave it an honest try like I do with everyone's platforms. Epic has improved and are seemingly striving to keep doing so. In my book, that is worthy of consideration.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Find something else to play. It's not like there's a shortage of quality driving games for Windows out there.


Ha ha, very funny. But in all seriousness, that is not a constructive suggestion at all.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Ha ha, very funny. But in all seriousness, that is not a constructive suggestion at all.


Depends on your perspective. IF the Xbox app is troubling you, stop using it, remove it and move on to something less of a hassle. It's perfectly constructive within the context of removing hassle and irritation from your gaming life.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> there is a older driver, a newer OR the 471.22 hotfix


it Didn't help.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 2, 2021)

FireFox said:


> it Didn't help.
> 
> View attachment 210975



then "kill" it until better times - hopefully that works


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

FireFox said:


> it Didn't help.
> 
> View attachment 210975


NVRLA? When you installed the driver did you include the NVidia Experience or just the drivers? Try installing the drivers by themselves.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> NVRLA?


Nvidia FrameView SDK 


lexluthermiester said:


> When you installed the driver did you include the NVidia Experience or just the drivers? Try installing the drivers by themselves.


As always Drivers and Experience.


plastiscɧ said:


> then "kill


That is what i did first time the issue appeared


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 2, 2021)

na.. why that Gf.Experinece? try tro deinstall alland reinstall with TPU nva cleaninstall on recommended setup then. i guess then you have your mental quiet until later days



FireFox said:


> Nvidia FrameView SDK
> 
> As always Drivers and Experience.
> 
> That is what i did first time the issue appeared


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 2, 2021)

FireFox said:


> As always Drivers and Experience.


Yeah, ditch the Experience.



FireFox said:


> Nvidia FrameView SDK


Uninstall it.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 2, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> na.. why that Gf.Experinece? try tro deinstall alland reinstall with TPU nva cleaninstall on recommended setup then. i guess then you have your mental quiet until later days


Gf.Experinece, easy way to update the GPU driver, having Nvidia FrameView SDK disabled for now it is enough.


plastiscɧ said:


> If you choose to delete a version from the _Boot_ tab of msconfig, that Windows version won’t be deleted, but it won’t be displayed on the Windows Boot Manager screen.


Back to this answer, you meant wont be deleted from the SSD/HHD where it is installed?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 2, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Gf.Experinece, easy way to update the GPU driver, having Nvidia FrameView SDK disabled for now it is enough.
> 
> Back to this answer, you meant wont be deleted from the SSD/HHD where it is installed?


mate u will run into other problems tho: no setup app startable. the graphiccards options.
you must do the following then:

install the APP via NVCleaninstall DCH driver -- first then download the normal driver from the Nvidia WEBSITE and then the app starts again.

it's a bit from behind through the chest into the eye - but it works. took me a while to find out this "stategy"


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Depends on your perspective. IF the Xbox app is troubling you, stop using it, remove it and move on to something less of a hassle. It's perfectly constructive within the context of removing hassle and irritation from your gaming life.


You're just being obtuse now, with all due respect. The XBox app is not troubling me, it's Microsoft's game management that's the issue, with or without their apps, a point which you seem reluctant to address.
And, as if I need to spell it out, I enjoy the Forza series which you can only play through Microsoft apps and I have no intention of ditching those games. I don't see why that is so difficult to understand.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> You're just being obtuse now, with all due respect. The XBox app is not troubling me, it's Microsoft's game management that's the issue, with or without their apps, a point which you seem reluctant to address.
> And, as if I need to spell it out, I enjoy the Forza series which you can only play through Microsoft apps and I have no intention of ditching those games. I don't see why that is so difficult to understand.


I got your point. Lose the name calling. The game library for ms games is a pain. Not contesting that. What I'm saying is, if you want a hassle free experience, move to another game platform. Otherwise this is not the thread for such a campaign of complaint. Let's move on..


----------



## Shrek (Aug 3, 2021)

Don't know if this is a Windows 11 thing

My CPU can do 2.83 GHz, but Task manager/Performance has it bouncing around but never reaching 2.83

Now if I use CPU-Z, it also bounces around, but I do get to see it reach 2.83 GHz now and again; even if I put the CPU under stress, while CPU-Z shows it stuck at 2.83 GHz, Task manager/Performance has it stuck at 2.58 GHz


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 3, 2021)

As for me liking WiN11, I have WiN10/WiN7 on each SSDs but as Windows 11 gets a big update it kills Windows 7 not too boot but I have a back up with Active@Boot Disk via a Bootable USB


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Don't know if this is a Windows 11 thing
> 
> My CPU can do 2.83 GHz, but Task manager/Performance has it bouncing around but never reaching 2.83
> 
> Now if I use CPU-Z, it also bounces around, but I do get to see it reach 2.83 GHz now and again; even if I put the CPU under stress, while CPU-Z shows it stuck at 2.83 GHz, Task manager/Performance has it stuck at 2.58 GHz


The seems like a power management thing. Have you set your system to prefer performance?


rk3066 said:


> As for me liking WiN11, I have WiN10/WiN7 on each SSDs but as Windows 11 gets a big update it kills Windows 7 not too boot but I have a back up with Active@Boot Disk via a Bootable USB


You need to unplug the other drives when installing Windows 11, otherwise this will happen. Once installed, plug your other drive back in and continue as normal. The arrogance of this aspect of microsoft is shown front and center in this instance as a prompt for input about other bootable drives is not made during setup. They just assume(moronically) that the OS being installed will be the primary OS and alters the boot records without asking. This of course causes a number of problems for other installed OSes, not just other versions of Windows. This problem has been a thing since the Windows 8 installer.

Simply unplug your other drive(s) while installing Windows prevents a number of problems so it's a good rule of thumb to follow.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 3, 2021)

I completely agree with unplufgging other drives because I learned the hard way by accidentally formatting the wrong drive on one occasion which just happened to be a live Windows install


----------



## Shrek (Aug 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The seems like a power management thing. Have you set your system to prefer performance?


CPU-Z says things are running at top speed (2.83 GHz)


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi,
Dude rk3066 was referring to installing large updates not clean installing though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Dude was referring to installing large updates not clean installing though.


Who are you talking to? Please use the reply button, otherwise conversations get confusing.

EDIT:
Ah, I see the edit. Fair enough..



Andy Shiekh said:


> CPU-Z says things are running at top speed (2.83 GHz)


Weird.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 3, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Dude rk3066 was referring to installing large updates not clean installing though.


Yeah. I mean windows 10 do not do anything with my windows 7 SSD but 11 after the update killed my 7 drive unBootable so I in turn reinstall 7 but after everything set up I backed up

Though I remember installing 11 it did infact made my SSD 7 unBootable. Would it have to do with new boot process?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 3, 2021)

Hi,
Edited

Got a new bios today lol 
Most have been pulled for other z490 asus boards see if this one lives though the day  



lol even x299 board got one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Got a new bios today


There is likely to be a lot of that happening in the coming months.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 3, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Yeah. I mean windows 10 do not do anything with my windows 7 SSD but 11 after the update killed my 7 drive unBootable so I in turn reinstall 7 but after everything set up I backed up
> 
> Though I remember installing 11 it did infact made my SSD 7 unBootable. Would it have to do with new boot process?


Hi,
Clean installing as said by at least two people already 
Never leave other os's connected or really data disks either otherwise installation boot partitions will be installed on them.

Updating wise when 10 or 11 wanting to restart to finish install you have to use the boot menu to point to the right disk to reboot too usually otherwise default os selected in bios might interrupt booting to the os you want.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 3, 2021)

I find these updates an having to reboot just messes with the OS or say OS's if you will. At least I have plenty of back ups


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 3, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> I find these updates an having to reboot just messes with the OS or say OS's if you will. At least I have plenty of back ups


Hi,
Yep I use macrium reflect free winpe recovery media it has fix start issues along with restore or create system images.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 3, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Got a new bios today lol
> Most have been pulled for other z490 asus boards see if this one lives though the day


That bios was released on 24/07/2021 for the ROG MAXIMUS XII HERO



I haven't installed yet


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 3, 2021)

FireFox said:


> That bios was released on 24/07/2021 for the ROG MAXIMUS XII HERO


Hi,
Is it still there some have been removed I read on z490 stuff thread rog forum.



lexluthermiester said:


> There is likely to be a lot of that happening in the coming months.


Yeah I'm in no hurry lol


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 4, 2021)

so i wonder if they are going to update the beta channel this week? probably not,


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> so i wonder if they are going to update the beta channel this week? probably not,


Doesn't seem so..


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 4, 2021)

I've heard that Windows Insiders should now switch to the Beta channel. Is that the way to go?


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 4, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I've heard that Windows Insiders should now switch to the Beta channel. Is that the way to go?


Depends. It will be a bit more stable, but you're probably not going to get any new features.

It's mostly a recommendation to switch now because once they resume Dev channel updates you'll have a hard time switching from that to Beta. So, users that want a slightly more stable Windows 11 experience should switch now, otherwise they will get stuck on Dev


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 4, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Is that the way to go?


Yeah, it really is.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, it really is.


Can't switch to beta (greyed out) because I have TPM disabled in the bios due to Win 11 not booting with it enabled, hence this message:


I feel like a hamster stuck in a wheel, so I'm going to try roll back to Win 10 and then join the insider beta with TPM enabled. If that doesn't work and since there's no beta ISO available to my knowledge, I'll clean install Win 10 again and wait until the smoke clears.


----------



## GerKNG (Aug 4, 2021)

can i keep my windows 11 install now without reinstalling on launch?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 4, 2021)

Hmm maybe, maybe not. Don't know how M$ is playing this..


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 4, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> can i keep my windows 11 install now without reinstalling on launch?



With Windows 10 you could do that. Never saw how it worked exactly, but there was an option for moving you from a certain milestone insider update channel to the Semi Annual Channel (RTM, basically) once it was released to the masses.

EDIT: Yeah, first you need to move to Beta/Release Preview Channel (so do that now before more updates for Dev arrive). Then you have to check the section "Stop receiving preview builds". The option will be available once you're in Beta/Release Preview.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi,
Not win-11 but took most of the day to get a old m-series gateway laptop core 2 duo 3gb memory from 2009 from 1909x86 to 21h1x86 lol 
Windows update failed so I had to mount each build and make a system image after each one so I didn't have to start over if it failed

Couldn't skip a build either I tried and it failed lol 
64 bit is way too bloated is why it's x86 only good thing is ssd.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> If that doesn't work and since there's no beta ISO available to my knowledge


The 22000.100 beta is available in ISO form. To my knowledge, a new update has not been released since. So you need only find a download of it.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 5, 2021)

Hmm I'll have to see once my WiN10 SSD is done then I'll install 11 on my other


----------



## Hugis (Aug 5, 2021)

Can someone else try CPUZ and move the window around (mine lags badly)


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The 22000.100 beta is available in ISO form. To my knowledge, a new update has not been released since. So you need only find a download of it.


Can't find it anywhere, apart from the odd sdk site. Any hints?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Can someone else try CPUZ and move the window around (mines lags badly)


I'm not seeing any lag moving the CPUZ window around the screen. Tried both the 32bit and 64 bit versions. Might be a driver issue.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 5, 2021)

cheers 



Splinterdog said:


> Can't find it anywhere, apart from the odd sdk site. Any hints?


i can download it and host it if you like?

Edit: PM me


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Can't find it anywhere, apart from the odd sdk site. Any hints?


Forum policies restrict discussion of such. You'll just have to do some deep digging. Try the following search in your favorite search engine(DuckDuckGo is good): "windows 11" "22000.100" iso


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 5, 2021)

Eh I give up. I'm sticking with Windows 10 and 11. Did the same thing as I installed windows 10. Once tried to boot to 7 it did the recovery process crap


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Eh I give up. I'm sticking with Windows 10 and 11. Did the same thing as I installed windows 10. Once tried to boot to 7 it did the recovery process crap


When you partition the drive you're installing 7 to, are you remembering to reset the MBR and set the partition to active? GPT drives don't require these steps..


----------



## Shrek (Aug 5, 2021)

22000.120 is out


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 5, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 22000.120 is out


Thanks but ha I'm installing windows 11 on a slow laptop ide based HDD. I go back installing my back up on one of my SSDs


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 5, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 22000.120 is out



woo hoo downloading update now KB5005188


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 5, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Eh I give up. I'm sticking with Windows 10 and 11. Did the same thing as I installed windows 10. Once tried to boot to 7 it did the recovery process crap


Hi,
It wouldn't keep happening if 7 had it's own boot loader.
Remove 7 while installing 10 or 11 it's been said many times.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 5, 2021)

any idea whats changed


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 5, 2021)

Hi,
The number at the end lol


----------



## john_ (Aug 5, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Thanks but ha I'm installing windows 11 on a slow laptop ide based HDD. I go back installing my back up on one of my SSDs


What I've learned with Windows 10, is that they are hitting storage way to hard. I consider a fast SSD as the absolute minimum.

Is Windows 11 the same?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 5, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> The number at the end lol



You funny guy doctor jones


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 22000.120 is out


Just happened today! 


Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> any idea whats changed











						Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.120
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.120 to everyone in the Dev and Beta Channels! Changes and Improvements   	We are introducing a new Family widget for MSA accounts!




					blogs.windows.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 5, 2021)

john_ said:


> What I've learned with Windows 10, is that they are hitting storage way to hard. I consider a fast SSD as the absolute minimum.
> 
> Is Windows 11 the same?



I'm on windows 11, using a crucial 2.5" 500gb ssd to boot. Windows boots from button to login in less than ten seconds.



lexluthermiester said:


> Just happened today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quite a lot of changes, update did not seem that big either


----------



## john_ (Aug 5, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I'm on windows 11, using a crucial 2.5" 500gb ssd to boot. Windows boots from button to login in less than ten seconds.


I am asking about a HDD installation, not SSD. I know that on a good SSD Windows 10 boots fast and in desktop is pretty smooth. But from my experience with Windows 10 on a HDD, it's a nightmare. So I was wondering if something changed with Windows 11, or if it is the same with Windows 10.

Has anyone installed *and worked* Windows 11 on a HDD?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 5, 2021)

john_ said:


> I am asking about a HDD installation, not SSD. I know that on a good SSD Windows 10 boots fast and in desktop is pretty smooth. But from my experience with Windows 10 on a HDD, it's a nightmare. So I was wondering if something changed with Windows 11, or if it is the same with Windows 10.
> 
> Has anyone installed *and worked* Windows 11 on a HDD?


Yes I just installed on a laptop based IDE Drive. Amazingly once everything is set and loaded runs fine


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 5, 2021)

Hugis said:


> cheers
> 
> 
> i can download it and host it if you like?
> ...


Cheers for your help, mate, but this is was a fiasco.
I assumed Win 11 Beta 22000 would require TPM 2.0 which my motherboard has, so I enabled it. (disconnected all the other drives except the NVMe, obviously.)
Booted to pendrive for which I had used Rufus which used EUFI:NTFS and the same old blue screen error came up that I have seen before when trying to boot the insiders version of Win 11 (currently installed over Win 10).
Rufus advises disabling Secure Boot when using UEFI:NTFS by the way.
I then disabled TPM and miraculously arrived at the install stage, but was then advised that the PC does not meet the requirements, blah, blah, clearly because TPM is disabled.
EDIT
In the end I used the registry hack at the install window to bypass the TPM check and the install succeeded.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 5, 2021)

john_ said:


> I am asking about a HDD installation, not SSD. I know that on a good SSD Windows 10 boots fast and in desktop is pretty smooth. But from my experience with Windows 10 on a HDD, it's a nightmare. So I was wondering if something changed with Windows 11, or if it is the same with Windows 10.
> 
> Has anyone installed *and worked* Windows 11 on a HDD?


Huh, you never mentioned a HDD in your post I replied to, only a SSD being the minimum. Just get a 2.5" SSD, you even said a SSD is minimum.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 5, 2021)

What a total malarky all this TPM and Secure Boot nonsense is.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Aug 5, 2021)

This TPM requirement is a disaster.

There are heaps of postings all over the web, but one thing I've noticed is, a lot of people are thinking it's only has to be set in the bios and then they'll be ok for Win11.

When you do further investigations. you also have to have it either as a chip on the mobo or a TPM 2.0 module installed in the TPM header on the mobo.

Their are a lot of ebay adds (@ ripoff $$$) that states the particular TPM module will suit a Z370 and Z390 mobo, which is Wrong as the mobo's specified have different pinouts in the TPM header = I got caught and the ebay seller refused a refund.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 5, 2021)

I have a header, no chip on board, just enabled the CPU tpm and good to go. Props to AMD for this as I don't think any Intel CPU's have this feature


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 6, 2021)

On the Laptop IDE HDD 2.5" Runs like a Champ!


----------



## Fangio1951 (Aug 6, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> On the Laptop IDE HDD 2.5" Runs like a Champ!
> 
> View attachment 211381​


hi m8,

It'll be interesting to see what happens when it goes live for everyone. If MS stick religiously to the HW requirements or not.

In your case, the CPU isn't on the list !! = https://docs.microsoft.com/en-gb/wi...pported/windows-11-supported-intel-processors


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 6, 2021)

Well of course it isn't. My system is from the 775 era. Ashame so many ways people can hack which I like


----------



## Terse (Aug 6, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I have a header, no chip on board, just enabled the CPU tpm and good to go. Props to AMD for this as I don't think any Intel CPU's have this feature


I am going to presume you are talking about fTPM. Intel has it's own variant called "Intel PTT", it has been around for quite some time.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 6, 2021)

New build update, rolling out to Dev and *BETA *channels
*Reminder that if you want to move to a Windows 11 stable channel in the future without doing a clean reinstall, you should move to Beta now, before it's decoupled from Dev.*









						Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.120
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.120 to everyone in the Dev and Beta Channels! Changes and Improvements   	We are introducing a new Family widget for MSA accounts!




					blogs.windows.com
				




Changelog under the spoiler.
​


Spoiler



*Changes and Improvements*​

We are introducing a new Family widget for MSA accounts! It is available in all Windows languages and regions. It allows you to see recent activity from members of your Microsoft family group.
We are beginning to rollout notification badging for the Chat icon on the Taskbar. Not everyone will see it right away at first.
Made some adjustments to improve how the close button looks like in the Taskbar preview windows.
When changing backgrounds for Desktops, even if Settings is already open, using Choose Background via Task View will now force Settings to move to whichever Desktop you’re actually on.
Moved the Identify button in Display Settings to be right under the control for arranging your monitors (when you have multiple monitors connected) so it’s easier to find.
We’ve updated File Explorer’s context menu to be a little more compact for mouse users.
Updated the “New” button in the File Explorer’s command bar to use a dropdown menu style with all options in one list instead of a nested list.
We’ve made some adjustments to improve the use of space and thumbnail sizes within ALT + Tab, Task View and snap assist.

*Fixes*​

Taskbar:
The virtual touchpad is now available again to be enabled in Taskbar Settings.
The Task View flyout will no longer dismiss when you start typing when attempting to rename your Desktops.
The Task View flyout should now display in the correct direction for Insiders using the Arabic or Hebrew display language.
When Cortana is set up for voice activation, hovering over the microphone icon in the Taskbar corner will now say “Your assistant is ready to respond” instead of “Host process for Windows Services”.
DPI changes should no longer cause icon duplication and overlapping in the Taskbar corner.
Adjusted the calendar flyout header spacing to give a bit more room in response to feedback that the days of the week were wrapping in some languages.
Fixed an issue where if you updated your preferred first day of the week, it wouldn’t be reflected in the calendar flyout until you signed out and back in.
Your preferred calendar flyout state (expanded or collapsed) should now persist reboot.
Fixed a race condition for Insiders will multiple monitors related to the Taskbar that was causing Start menu to fly up into the corner of the screen, and explorer.exe to crash when you tried hovering over the Task View button on secondary monitors.
Mitigated an issue that could trigger an explorer.exe crash loop for Insiders running Windows with multiple monitors.
Based on our analysis of the previous flight, we believe the explorer.exe crash loop for Turkish Insiders when their laptops were at 100% charge has been addressed and we are removing this from the known issues list.
Clicking the widgets icon on your secondary monitor should now open widgets on that monitor instead of your primary one.
Right-clicking on the Taskbar with a pen should no longer cause a crash.
Addressed an issue that was making app icons in the Taskbar blurry for some Insiders.
We’ve done some work to address an issue where app icons in the Taskbar could become stuck in a blank state when loading.
Fixed an issue that was making explorer.exe crash when clicking the Task View button.
Fixed an issue where the Chat window was getting stuck on the screen.
Clicking Chat on a secondary monitor should now launch it in the correct position and DPI.
We’ve done some work to address an issue where the Taskbar preview windows were getting stuck on the screen and not dismissing when you clicked something else.
To address an issue where pressing F7 with focus set to the Taskbar would lock up the taskbar, we’ve made a change so that the caret browsing prompt will no longer appear if F7 is pressed somewhere where a text block is not present.
If you press WIN + B followed by the arrow keys, you will now be able to navigate to all the elements in the taskbar corner without needing to press Tab first.
Badges on the app icons on secondary monitors should now be in sync with what’s showing on the primary monitor.

Settings:
Settings will no longer crash when clicking “Facial recognition (Windows Hello)” under Sign-in Settings when Windows Hello is already set up.
We fixed an issue where in navigating to Settings > Network & Internet > Ethernet could unexpectedly change the network profile type. If you are an ethernet user, please check your settings after upgrading to this build to ensure your desired network profile type is selected and change it if it isn’t.
Fixed an issue where setting your IP address in Network Settings wasn’t working in certain cases.
Editing your VPN proxy details in Settings should no longer cause Settings to crash.
Fixed another issue causing Power & Battery Settings to crash.
Also fixed an issue that could make Settings crash specifically if you went to look at the 7-day battery usage graph in Power & Battery Settings.
The progress bars in Settings are now properly accent colored.
Saving custom themes in Personalization Settings should now work.
Hooked up some Get Help links that stopped pointing to specific guidance after the Settings updates introduced in Windows 11.
Hovering over the toggle switches in Settings will no longer make them disappear.
Fixed an issue that could cause search in Settings to be in a permanently broken state, saying “No result” for every search.
Did some work to help address an issue where you would see a big solid accent color area while resizing the Settings window.
Settings should no longer flash green on launch.
We’ve done some work to fix an issue that was causing random crashes on Settings pages with lists, as well as an issue causing random crashes on Settings pages with radio buttons.
Links to specific Settings pages will now properly navigate to the correct page in Settings when Settings isn’t already open.
Your profile picture in Settings should no longer have an unexpected square backplate when transparency is enabled.
Added in the missing progress bar when uninstalling apps under Apps & Features in Settings.
Icons in the volume mixer in Sound Settings should no longer become overlapped.
In-bound Bluetooth PIN pairing in Settings should work again now.
If you click “Advanced Options” at the top of the page while navigating through Windows Update Settings, it should now actually open Advanced Options.
Made another fix for the volume and brightness sliders becoming unexpectedly tiny if all other settings were removed from Quick Settings.
Going from one of the subpages of Quick Settings over to the input flyout should no longer cause a crash.
If you use the Accessibility section of Quick Settings, the toggles should now show the correct state of each feature.
If you press WIN + P to go directly to Project within Quick Settings, the arrow keys now work to navigate up and down the list.
Fixed an issue that was causing some thumbnails to be randomly squished in the media control above Quick Settings.
Made another fix to address Focus Assist turning on unexpectedly when viewing the desktop.

File Explorer:
Fixed an issue resulting in File Explorer unexpectedly not showing an updated scroll bar when in dark mode.
Addressed a GDI handle leak related to context menu usage resulting in sluggishness across File Explorer after prolonged usage.
Made a change to address a memory leak which was impacting File Explorer, increasing each time more File Explorer windows were opened.
Also made a change related to the command bar in File Explorer that was resulting an increased thread count every time a new File Explorer window was opened that would continually grow, consuming resources.
Fixed a high hitting explorer.exe crash related to the use of Acrylic in File Explorer’s context menus.
Fixed an issue making the focus rectangle unexpectedly appear when using mouse to interact with File Explorer’s command bar.
The context menu shouldn’t flicker anymore if you hover over it when Contrast themes are enabled.
The context menu should no longer unexpectedly get clipped on the side, not rendering completely.
Right clicking the bottom corner of the desktop show no longer causes the context menu to open at the top of the screen.
We addressed an underlying issue that we believe is the root cause for a scrollbar appearing in the context menu and explorer.exe crashing when you tried to interact with it.
Made a change to help make the radio buttons in File Explorer’s File Options a little more obvious when they’re in the selected state.
Clicking the rename button in the command bar should no longer randomly show the Open With dialog sometimes.
Fixed an issue that was making some of the file operation dialogs have unreadable button text in dark mode (for example, “File in Use” and “Destination Folder Access Denied”).

Start menu:
Rapidly pressing the Windows key multiple times should no longer crash Start.
Made a change to help improve Start menu launch performance.
Fixed an issue where if you clicked on one of the files in Recommended, it was opening the file in an unexpected app in some cases.
Made a change to address an issue where Search was sometimes randomly flashing on top of Start when opening Start.

Search:
Hovering over the Search icon should no longer cause a crash when the recent searches have been updated.
When hovering over the Search icon the window should no longer become clipped.

Windowing:
Connecting and disconnecting to a PC over Remote Desktop, and switching users, should no longer make all your open apps unexpectedly minimize.
Addressed a high hitting explorer.exe crash when snapping certain apps on system with mixed DPI monitors.
When the snap layouts window is visible after hovering on the maximize button of an app it should now dismiss more reliably now when you move your mouse away.
Fixed an issue that was making explorer.exe crash sometimes if you docked or undocked your PC with snapped windows.
Window frames should no longer get stuck on the screen when closing windows.
Fixed an issue that was making windows unexpectedly open on the wrong Desktop when they shouldn’t.
We’ve turned off the animation when switching Desktops using the keyboard shortcuts as it was leading to flashes and hangs.
When maximizing certain windows, like File Explorer, the border should no longer low over to secondary monitors.
Addressed an issue that was causing screen readers to unexpectedly say “DesktopWindowXamlSource” when using ALT + Tab.
We’ve done some work to improve the sensitivity when using the touchpad gesture to invoke ALT + Tab and switch apps.
If you were experiencing issues with snap ssist not appearing on the previous flight, we believe this should be resolved after upgrading to this one.

Windows Security and logging in:
Windows Hello Face should be working again now after upgrading.
The button text in the UAC dialog should now correctly say Yes and No again for Insiders not using EN-US.
Fixed an issue that was making the UAC dialog launch in the background for apps pinned to the Taskbar in certain scenarios.
A Windows Defender fix to address the issue where “Automatic sample submission” was unexpectedly turned off when you restarted your PC is rolling out.
We mitigated an issue resulting in some Insiders seeing a repeated logonui.exe crash.
We also mitigated a deadlock that could result in your PC getting stuck at a black screen when unlocking your PC, and a separate crash that was making some Insiders see a black screen for a few seconds after logging in.
Fixed an issue that was making explorer.exe crash for some Insiders when logging in for the first time after booting their PC.
Improved visibility of login screen elements when using high contrast.
Logging in or locking your PC should no longer cause full screen white or accent colored flashes.

Input:
Fixed an issue related to tooltips that was making clicks happen in the wrong place across the system, for example when interacting with icons on the desktop.
The touch keyboard should no longer get clipped after rotating the screen orientation when docked.
Fixed an issue that was causing explorer.exe to crash sometimes when changing focus between apps while using a third-party IME.
Mitigated an issue that is believed to be causing certain hardware keys and buttons to not work on some devices, including the function keys.
Mitigated a race condition that could result in certain devices unexpectedly waking from sleep if the touchpad was used to click the Sleep option in Start.

Other:
Fixed an issue that could lead to PCs bug checking while sleeping.
Fixed an issue that was causing stuttering if you tried to play a game while the Xbox Game Bar performance monitor was pinned on the screen.
Mitigated an issue that could result in stutter or fps drop for Insiders when moving the mouse in certain games. Thank you Insiders who have taken the time to share feedback about gaming performance with us – if you continue experiencing issues after upgrading, please check our guidance on logging actionable feedback on this subject.
Fixed an issue where the boot menu wasn’t identifying Windows 11 correctly.
Addressed an issue believed to be causing a number of unexpected UI issues in the previous flight, including semi-transparent and unreadable dialogs, z-ordering issues, large, shadowed areas getting stuck on the screen. and backwards text in context menus for Arabic and Hebrew Insiders.
Addressed an issue where windows created while transparency was disabled would become stuck in a solid color instead of becoming acrylic when transparency was enabled.
We’ve done some work to remove the unexpected white artifacts in the corners of windows when using dark mode.
Right clicking multiple times in certain apps like Task Manager will no longer make the context menu frame change from rounded to square.
Fixed a focus issue that was making the window immediately dismiss after pressing ALT + F4 on the desktop.
Mitigated an issue that was resulting in unexpectedly needing to re-pair certain connected devices after rebooting.
Mitigated an explorer.exe deadlock that could happen when reordering your Desktops.
Addressed an issue that was resulting in Microsoft Store appearing to download app updates that were already installed on the PC.
Fixed an issue that was resulting in some Insiders experiencing bugchecks, in particular when playing games.


*Known issues*​

*[REMINDER]* When upgrading to Windows 11 from Windows 10 or when installing an update to Windows 11, some features may be deprecated or removed. See details here.
We’re investigating an issue where on some devices, when going to Settings > Windows Update > Windows Insider Program, only the “Stop getting preview builds” option is visible. This prevents Insiders from selecting a channel. We have posted a workaround on Answers.
*[BETA CHANNEL]* We’re investigating reports from Insiders in the Beta Channel where after upgrading to Windows 11, they are not seeing the new Taskbar and the Start menu doesn’t work. To workaround this if you are impacted, please try going to Windows Update > Update history, uninstalling the latest cumulative update for Windows, and the reinstall it by checking for updates.
Start:
In some cases, you might be unable to enter text when using Search from Start or the Taskbar. If you experience the issue, press WIN + R on the keyboard to launch the Run dialog box, then close it.
System and Windows Terminal is missing when right-clicking on the Start button (WIN + X).

Taskbar:
The Taskbar will sometimes flicker when switching input methods.

Search:
After clicking the Search icon on the Taskbar, the Search panel may not open. If this occurs, restart the “Windows Explorer” process, and open the search panel again.
When you hover your mouse over the Search icon on the Taskbar, recent searches may not be displayed. To work around the issue, restart your PC.
Search panel might appear as black and not display any content below the search box.

Widgets:
The widgets board may appear empty. To work around the issue, you can sign out and then sign back in again.
Launching links from the widgets board may not invoke apps to the foreground.
Widgets may be displayed in the wrong size on external monitors. If you encounter this, you can launch the widgets via touch or WIN + W shortcut on your actual PC display first and then launch on your secondary monitors.
[Family widget] Some users may see a ‘connect a device to see screen time activity’ message even with screen time settings enable.
[Family widget] Location information may not be available for some users on iOS.

Store:
We are working to improve search relevance in the Store including resolving an issue where in some cases the ordering of search results is inaccurate.
The install button might not be functional yet in some limited scenarios.
Rating and reviews are not available for some apps.

Windows Sandbox
The Taskbar will crash continuously in Windows Sandbox. The team is investigating a fix.

Localization
There is an issue where some Insiders may be some missing translations from their user experience for a small subset of languages running the latest Insider Preview builds. To confirm if you have been impacted, please visit this Answers forum post and follow the steps for remediation.


*Microsoft Store*​
We are beginning to roll out an update for Store (version 22107.1401.9.0) to Windows Insiders in the Dev Channel first. This update includes the following improvements:


*Auto-scrolling on Spotlight:* When browsing, we’ll automatically scroll through content so you can discover your next favorite app, movie, or game.
*New gaming PDP (product detail page) design:* We updated the way our game pages appear so you can see more info and images from your next favorite game.
*New Ratings and Reviews dialog:* We updated the ratings and reviews form and made it easier to provide feedback on the products you use.

We hope to begin rolling this Store update out to Windows Insiders in the Beta Channel if no blocking issues are discovered in the Dev Channel!





Splinterdog said:


> What a total malarky all this TPM and Secure Boot nonsense is.
> View attachment 211366



Oh, I'm gonna add to that this:








						Trusted platform module security defeated in 30 minutes, no soldering required
					

Sometimes, locking down a laptop with the latest defenses isn't enough.




					arstechnica.com
				




@R-T-B , @lexluthermiester I figure you might be interested in looking at this, if you didn't already read it before.

And that coming right behind this:








						Microsoft’s Windows 11 outreach efforts aren’t going very well
					

Overly heavy-handed moderation tends to cause more problems than it solves.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 6, 2021)

TPM was defeated before they even implemented it in Windows 11, lol.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> TPM was defeated before they even implemented it in Windows 11, lol.


I have an X570 Aorus Elite, too lazy to even see if it has TPM.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 6, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


> I have an X570 Aorus Elite, too lazy to even see if it has TPM.


It does.  I have the same board.  But besides making windows happy, big whoop.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 6, 2021)

This nonsense is a joke.









Little miss Aria? 
Here's some ideas;
How about you take your very flawed ideas and cram them in the garbage? The UEFI, TPM and SecureBoot requirements are NOT acceptable. 
You want to make them strong suggestions? Ok. Just make sure to give us users the CHOICE as to whether or not to use them. 
Believe me when I say that if you do not respect us, we will choose to use Windows 11 anyway, in a modded and hacked manner.

These requirements do little for ACTUAL security and both TPM & SecureBoot have already been defeated and exploited. You will NOT stop us. You will only piss us off.

Don't take what would otherwise be a wonderful success with Windows 11 and sully it with these pointless requirements.


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 6, 2021)

I watched a little bit of that video earlier today. It felt very robotic to me, I only watched about 3 minutes of it skipping around before I realized it was a waste of my time. I'm glad I have no use for Windows and can do everything I want on Linux Mint.  I know most people still need Windows for one reason or another but I don't so eh


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I watched a little bit of that video earlier today. It felt very robotic to me, I only watched about 3 minutes of it skipping around before I realized it was a waste of my time.


Yeah, it was difficult to watch. Low-brow cow-pat would be as nice a description as you can get. Fodder fit only for mouth drooling, tree swinging crap-flingers would be another way to put it..

There is a reason that video has 42,000 dislikes and only 211 likes(as of the date of this comment). Yeah, hows THAT for an hint, eh microsoft? Are you feeling the detestation yet? Or would you like more? More is coming whether like it or not. It would be best for everyone to yield, and yes, backtrack.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This nonsense is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not withstanding the mickey mouse voice too, hurts my ears. 

I still think they might relent on the requirements before it goes RTM but who knows knowing them. I used the required settings just to save hacking it, and as my PC met them anyway, why not.


----------



## john_ (Aug 6, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Huh, you never mentioned a HDD in your post I replied to, only a SSD being the minimum. Just get a 2.5" SSD, you even said a SSD is minimum.


You are right, but I was quoting someone who was installing Windows 11 on an IDE HDD.

From my experience with Windows 10 on a HDD, it was a nightmare. I also swapped the HDD with an SSD in a couple of friend's laptops who upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10 and they where excited to see a totally different system. Windows 7 is fine with a HDD and people moving for free to Windows 10 ended up with pretty slow machines, feeling they have to buy a new laptop. People without hardware experience couldn't even realize that Windows 10 on a HDD was making their machine run slow. They where assuming that their machine was old and slow in general that was false.

PS I have moved to NVMe SSD. Even bought some PCIe to M.2 adapters to have the option to install more on my desktops.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 6, 2021)

john_ said:


> You are right, but I was quoting someone who was installing Windows 11 on an IDE HDD.
> 
> From my experience with Windows 10 on a HDD, it was a nightmare. I also swapped the HDD with an SSD in a couple of friend's laptops who upgraded from Windows 7 to Windows 10 and they where excited to see a totally different system. Windows 7 is fine with a HDD and people moving for free to Windows 10 ended up with pretty slow machines, feeling they have to buy a new laptop. People without hardware experience couldn't even realize that Windows 10 on a HDD was making their machine run slow. They where assuming that their machine was old and slow in general that was false.
> 
> PS I have moved to NVMe SSD. Even bought some PCIe to M.2 adapters to have the option to install more on my desktops.



I used win 10 on a old q6600 setup with 4gb ddr3 using an old 500gb laptop hdd and it was fine. What do you mean it was a nightmare?


----------



## Hugis (Aug 6, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I used win 10 on a old q6600 setup with 4gb ddr3 using an old 500gb laptop hdd and it was fine. What do you mean it was a nightmare?


i think what hes getting at is, that going from HDD to SSD was a very noticeable "upgrade" on the speed the various OS's loaded etc with 7 being quicker to load (less bloated) than 10 and 11.


----------



## john_ (Aug 6, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I used win 10 on a old q6600 setup with 4gb ddr3 using an old 500gb laptop hdd and it was fine. What do you mean it was a nightmare?





Hugis said:


> i think what hes getting at is, that going from HDD to SSD was a very noticeable "upgrade" on the speed the various OS's loaded etc with 7 being quicker to load (less bloated) than 10 and 11.


Windows 10 seems to make too many reads and writes on storage. Much more than Windows 7. So a HDD with it's high access times compared to an SSD, makes the system very slow.

I had tried Windows 10 installing it on an older laptop HDD(SATA 120GB 8MB cache 5400rpm) and I was seeing that HDD at 100% almost all the time and the system extremely slow. Windows 7 was running fine on that same HDD.
Friends of mine, with laptops running on i5 or i7 and 8GB RAM, where also complaining for very slow application opening and a feeling that their system was very slow in general. They where thinking replacing their laptops with newer machines. We changed the HDD with an SSD, they couldn't believe it was the same laptop after that.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 6, 2021)

john_ said:


> Windows 10 seems to make too many reads and writes on storage. Much more than Windows 7. So a HDD with it's high access times compared to an SSD, makes the system very slow.
> 
> I had tried Windows 10 installing it on an older laptop HDD(SATA 120GB 8MB cache 5400rpm) and I was seeing that HDD at 100% almost all the time and the system extremely slow. Windows 7 was running fine on that same HDD.
> Friends of mine, with laptops running on i5 or i7 and 8GB RAM, where also complaining for very slow application opening and a feeling that their system was very slow in general. They where thinking replacing their laptops with newer machines. We changed the HDD with an SSD, they couldn't believe it was the same laptop.


Had exactly the same experience on quite a few occasions, its night and day


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 6, 2021)

Hugis said:


> i think what hes getting at is, that going from HDD to SSD was a very noticeable "upgrade" on the speed the various OS's loaded etc with 7 being quicker to load (less bloated) than 10 and 11.



Tbh Everyone should be at least using a 2.5" ssd for windows these days, there is no reason to use a Crusty old mechanical for a boot drive. I only use one(WD 4tb blue) for storage.


----------



## john_ (Aug 6, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Tbh Everyone should be at least using a 2.5" ssd for windows these days, there is no reason to use a Crusty old mechanical for a boot drive. I only use one(WD 4tb blue) for storage.


I had one spare laptop HDD and because in one of my desktops I still have Windows 7 as the primary OS, I was using that HDD to install Windows 10 as a secondary OS for some very specific tasks(that needed the lattest security patches just to feel safe). I ended up cursing the Windows 10 plus HDD combination, while waiting for ages for the OS to load/update/start a browser. I removed that HDD and replaced it with a Samsung SATA SSD avoiding the psychologist.

So, my original question in this thread was, "Are Windows 11 the same?". Are Windows 11 the same as Windows 10, or has Microsoft optimized their access to the storage device?
I guess I will find out some day. I can try installing Windows 11 on that old HDD and see what happens.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 6, 2021)

john_ said:


> I had one spare laptop HDD and because in one of my desktops I still have Windows 7 as the primary OS, I was using that HDD to install Windows 10 as a secondary OS for some very specific tasks(that needed the lattest security patches just to feel safe). I ended up cursing the Windows 10 plus HDD combination, while waiting for ages for the OS to load/update/start a browser. I removed that HDD and throw a Samsung SATA SSD and avoided the psychologist.
> 
> So, my original question in this thread was, "Are Windows 11 the same?". Are Windows 11 the same as Windows 10, or has Microsoft optimized their access to the storage device?
> I guess i will find out some day. I can try installing Windows 11 on that old HDD and see what happens.


Id say yes they are pretty much identical atm from my tinkering (only ssds though, this rig and a QX9650 skt 775)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 6, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I still think they might relent on the requirements before it goes RTM but who knows knowing them.


This crap is going to get hacked to pieces if they don't. They have no idea the hornet's-nest they're stirring up.



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I used the required settings just to save hacking it, and as my PC met them anyway, why not.


Ah but there's the thing, you likely have no need to run your system without TPM & secureboot. Many of us do and we will *not* tolerate these requirements. I love the rest of the changes introduced to Windows 11, so there is no way in hell I'm staying on Windows 10 any longer than I have too. If microsoft wants to play hardball with the UEFI/TPM/SecureBoot requirements, I will actively be a part of the worldwide movement who screws them over for it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This nonsense is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Her voice was so irritating, it was painful to listen to.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Oh, I'm gonna add to that this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The thing is that Microsoft still think that we are in the '80s/ '90s, someone needs to give them a wake-up call.
They're forcing people to use TPM?, well, people are giving them what they want 

Question for those that updated to* 22000.120.*
Any big improvements? i ask because i still have the updates paused.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Question for those that updated to* 22000.120.*
> Any big improvements? i ask because i still have the updates paused.


Updates and bug Fixes on Build 22000.120


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

I forgot to ask another silly question.
Is it possible to update the Beta to the final Version, PLEASE don't judge me, laugh, or make fun of me


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I forgot to ask another silly question.
> Is it possible to update the Beta to the final Version, PLEASE don't judge me, laugh, or make fun of me



It was, from Windows 10 BETA to Final - so I don't see why W11 should be different


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> it was, from Windows 10 BETA to Final - so I don't see why W11 should be different


I hope it can be done, i will buy a 980 Pro to migrate/clone W11 from my 850 EVO to it.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 6, 2021)

Has anyone found a way to remove the date from the taskbar? I ask because I want to shrink the taskbar with smaller icons and the reg trick I tried last time looked odd because the date was still there.
I know what the date is most days and clicking on the time gives you the date anyway.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 6, 2021)

Microsoft recently posted several videos about Windows 11 on YouTube.
The commentary on some of those videos was not kind and the software giant has even been labeled as an East Indian deaf by several users because the company did not sufficiently respond to questions and comments about the system requirements of Windows 11.

The Redmond company appears to have gotten tired of complaining and comments and has disabled the comment feature.
All previously posted comments are no longer visible and it is not possible to comment under the video.

The only way users can comment is by pressing the like or dislike button. At the moment the video has 214 likes and 4400 dislikes.
It looks like Microsoft will be working on warding off complaints and comments about Windows 11 for a while.
The fear is that frustrated users who could not express themselves on this video expressed their dissatisfaction among other messages and (future) videos from Microsoft.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi,
Expanding rule really 
If you've ever been a member of ms answers forum you'd know this is normal practice lol


----------



## EsaT (Aug 6, 2021)

That's the Windows development process of the last decade...
Force out various BS hardly anyone except fan club wants and discard any critic and use paying consumers as alpha testers.

While I used to swear at Gates I now miss the times he was at helm of Microsoft.
At least in that time Windows was developed as PC OS.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi,
Nadella verses Balmer 
Balmer looks like a saint now.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 6, 2021)

Progress is not born of optimism; one needs to be cynical to drive things forward.

My guess is much of the annoyance stems from the idea that many machines that are happily running Windows 10 will not be supported by Windows 11; I have five PCs running Windows 10 and none that can run Windows 11 without a little trickery.

My Windows 10 licenses were free upgrades from Windows 7, and that was a big deal for me.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

Updated W11 to *22000.120*.
While playing Cold War the Monitor went black and the PC restarted itself.

Event Viewer says:
*1- The device HID-compliant headset (location (unknown)) is offline due to a user-mode driver crash.  Windows will attempt to restart the device 5 more times.  Please contact the device manufacturer for more information about this problem.

2- Installation Failure: Windows failed to install the following update with error 0x80240017: Security Intelligence Update for Microsoft Defender Antivirus - KB2267602 (Version 1.345.54.0).

3- A problem has occurred with one or more user-mode drivers and the hosting process has been terminated.  This may temporarily interrupt your ability to access the devices.*


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 6, 2021)

EsaT said:


> That's the Windows development process of the last decade...


Ummm no! Not even. 

That's the "marketing" and "executive policy" process of the last decade (or two!). 

The development side of the Microsoft house consists of a large group of highly qualified, dedicated and concerned people who really do know what they are doing and sincerely want to bring us a quality and secure product. But, sadly, they don't control the purse strings or have final say on what gets "shoved down our throats"... err... I mean "released to the public".


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 6, 2021)

Hi,
Win-11 driver police.


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 6, 2021)

I am thinking Windows 11 is taking too much freedom from people and at this point with no intent with the stupidity of how easy it is to hack a TPM module lol.
I am dissappointed that Microsoft said Windows 10 would be the last Windows and just get's updated. Stupid bullshitters, I don't like false marketing.


----------



## Mister300 (Aug 6, 2021)

Loaded a VM with Win 11 will pass interface is crap, looks like it was designed for a touch tablet. Nothing wrong with win 10 pro.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

Mister300 said:


> looks like it was designed for a touch tablet


You're 1000% right about it.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> You're 1000% about it.


I second that.  Long Live 10/7


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> I second that.  Long Live 10/7


W11 is all about forcing people to use TPM.
They would have done better releasing updates for W10 to make it better/100% a solid OS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 6, 2021)

Mister300 said:


> Loaded a VM with Win 11 will pass interface is crap, looks like it was designed for a touch tablet. Nothing wrong with win 10 pro.


That's an opinion. I disagree. The current ui is a HUGE improvement over the clunky, cumbersome garbage of Windows 10.


rk3066 said:


> I second that.  Long Live 10/7


Windows 7? Yes. 7 is a masterpiece. This is why I like 11 so much, it reminds me of 7. The UI is shaping up to be very intuitive, easy to use and eye catching. When I say "eye catching" it is meant that it is fast becoming very refined and elegant, unlike the unintuitive amateur-hour crap of 10.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's an opinion. I disagree. The current ui is a HUGE improvement over the clunky, cumbersome garbage of Windows 10.


Meaning what may I ask? Just every App or OS I May throw has Ads. I mean yes there is a LTS Version but for 11 is a Question. 10 is a great OS. I just like to toy around with the latest version that's all


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 6, 2021)

Got a bios update for my board today for win 11 compliance


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Got a bios update for my board today for win 11 compliance


Something like this?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Something like this?
> View attachment 211531



yes indeed, flashed it, seems fine.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> yes indeed, flashed it, seems fine.


I knew about it because it was released 2 weeks ago but i haven't installed it yet.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 6, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Meaning what may I ask?


See edit above.


rk3066 said:


> I mean yes there is a LTS Version


That's the only thing 10 has going for it, IMHO. LTSB/LTSC are the only versions of 10 I will use personally, and even then only highly customized.



rk3066 said:


> 10 is a great OS.


On this point we will never agree.


rk3066 said:


> I just like to toy around with the latest version that's all


Fair enough.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 6, 2021)

Personally, I've never found much about Win 10 to complain about and Win 11 is a natural progression. They've made it look all soft and cuddly with those rounded edges and it's easy on the eye.
But of course, beauty is only skin deep and the OS has a few wrinkles, but then I am on the beta - pronounced _beetah_ in the UK by the way, as opposed to the American pronunciation of _baydur_, lol.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 6, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> as opposed to the American pronunciation of _baydur_, lol.


The proper pronounciation is "bay-ta" similar to Lt. Commander "Data".


----------



## Mr Bill (Aug 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's the only thing 10 has going for it, IMHO. LTSB/LTSC are the only versions of 10 I will use personally, and even then only highly customized.


I agree, I still use both, and they're both rock solid.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

How to rollback to 22000.100?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> How to rollback to 22000.100?


You can't I'm afraid. Why though if I may ask


----------



## FireFox (Aug 6, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Why though if I may ask


Because since i updated to 22000.120 is just making crash Cold War


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 7, 2021)

FireFox said:


> The thing is that Microsoft still think that we are in the '80s/ '90s, someone needs to give them a wake-up call.


Honestly, the 80s/90s had better ideas than "Hardware Security," flawed as they were.  They at least recognized that things that weren't secured via software weren't secure at all.

In the 80s/90s everything generally ran as admin...  so yeah, if software security wasn't there, there was none, and this was known and accepted.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2021)

FireFox said:


> How to rollback to 22000.100?


Format and reinstall 22k.100. There is no rollback feature.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Format and reinstall 22k.100. There is no rollback feature.


I don't have time to waste everytime Microsoft mess things up 
What Happens if i uninstall the *(KB5005188) *update?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 7, 2021)

Hmm how big is that...?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2021)

I was talking about uninstalling this


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 7, 2021)

To those who want to install *A-FiX* - bypass TPM "just copy/paste in the Resource Folder" though you'll have to find your own WiN11 ISO (of course Extract the ISO)

I'm in the process of upgrading to 11.  Looks good so far...


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 7, 2021)

Do any of these fixes bypass the minimum CPU requirements as well?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I was talking about uninstalling this
> 
> View attachment 211569


If it'll let you, give it a try. What do you have to lose?



Splinterdog said:


> Do any of these fixes bypass the minimum CPU requirements as well?


The minimum CPU requirement is nothing-sauce. I currently have 11 installed on a Core2Duo T7400 based laptop as well as Core i3-2310m and Xeon W3680 based systems.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Do any of these fixes bypass the minimum CPU requirements as well?


Can I laugh here.  Mine is a Modded Xeon E5450 on a 775 MB


----------



## Mr Bill (Aug 7, 2021)

Thought about upgrading in the near future, but my Xeon X5670 has a whole new life since 11, it runs like it did on Windows 7.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> If it'll let you, give it a try. What do you have to lose?





lexluthermiester said:


> Format and reinstall 22k.100. There is no rollback feature.



It worked, rolled-back 



It reinstalled automatically the  (KB5004300)


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The minimum CPU requirement is nothing-sauce. I currently have 11 installed on a Core2Duo T7400 based laptop as well as Core i3-2310m and Xeon W3680 based systems.


Selected as the best answer


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 7, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Thought about upgrading in the near future, but my Xeon X5670 has a whole new life since 11, it runs like it did on Windows 7.


That good? Cool!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Format and reinstall 22k.100. There is no rollback feature.





FireFox said:


> It worked, rolled-back


My bad, I was wrong. From what I'd seen so far it didn't seem like a thing.



Mr Bill said:


> Thought about upgrading in the near future, but my Xeon X5670 has a whole new life since 11, it runs like it did on Windows 7.


You will be fine for now. So far microsoft doesn't seem to have implemented any hard-coded limitations.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 7, 2021)

OK I Awoke from my nap lol not old just my brain injury and body is on pain but says I'm on the Beta channel But* says my hardware is not worthy of WiN11-Ha hopefully I'll continue to get updates but if not I'll copy my back up to WiN10

Edit: I used Hasleo WiNtoUSB to create a WiN10 Go with my just bought 240GB SSD and I plan on going to 11 but first set everything I Have before on my prime SSD then I'd back up it  then to 11. What FuN guys

Note -  might only USB 2.0 but meh.  On a SSD though it's fast enough for my liking

And now that I got everything updated and now it's installing them. So slow on this USB 2.0 Ha

Reset assured I think I got this WiN11 Bootable image figured out plus added the TPM fix. Let's hope


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 8, 2021)

None of us are worthy of Win 11, it seems


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 8, 2021)

Guy's when I get to my friends house Tuesday I'll upload the Image to my Google Drive so y'all can access it

Again it's Windows 11 Beta now with the Requirments disabled (Note: DO NoT mess with Insider otherwise you'll get out of Beta and back to Preview)


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The proper pronounciation is "bay-ta" similar to Lt. Commander "Data".


Data is pronounced Dah-ta, not Day-ta, so that's not a great example.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 8, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Data is pronounced Dah-ta, not Day-ta, so that's not a great example.


NGL, I parsed that through Google translate since it has a speech function... and both words sound exactly the same to me in that regard


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 8, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Data is pronounced Dah-ta, not Day-ta, so that's not a great example.


Thanks for your input Dr. Pulaski.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 8, 2021)

Hi,
Always the chance win-11 checking systems looking for updates and it will blow a raspberry saying not compatible anymore and flipping people back to win-10 
So 11 could be a short trip or one may have to rig/ mod every update and install package manually or not updating at all to keep 11 going.

I'm sure there will be plenty of 11 desktop theming going on to make 10 look the same.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 9, 2021)

And... my WiN11Go was a Success. I cloned instead of Copy-Disk to the SSD LoL

Once again... tomorrow I'll upload the image I Have to my GDrive. I'll also Include WiNtoUSB


----------



## FireFox (Aug 9, 2021)

@rk3066 that guy, seriously, didn't you find someone else?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2021)

So 22k120 is running smoothly.



No UEFI, no TPM and no SecureBoot.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 9, 2021)

FireFox said:


> @rk3066 that guy, seriously, didn't you find someone else?


LOL over the some stupid videos he's done. .. Nope lol


----------



## FireFox (Aug 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So 22k120 is running smoothly.


I installed it and it was running like crap


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I installed and it was running like crap


What system and how did you install 11?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What system and how did you install 11?


Main one.
What do you mean how did i installed it?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Main one.
> What do you mean how did i installed it?


What media did you use? Was 22k120 installed directly with a fresh iso or was it an update?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What media did you use? Was 22k120 installed directly with a fresh iso or was it an update?


Windows update.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 9, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Once again... tomorrow I'll upload the image I Have to my GDrive. I'll also Include WiNtoUSB


So it'll be next week till I can upload the WiN11 image but I can upload the WINTOUSB Program. Much care guy's


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Windows update.


Try a fresh ISO. Updates tend to be problematic.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 9, 2021)

Links to my own Win11 PRO iso's , hosted @ Mega,  extracted by me and legit UUPs iso's (myself and @Splinterdog have used them)




22.000.100
22.000.120(extracting and upping soon-Done!)


----------



## FireFox (Aug 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Try a fresh ISO. Updates tend to be problematic.


I rather prefer not to update if i have to start from scratch.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 9, 2021)

Are those TPM bypassed?


----------



## Hugis (Aug 9, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Are those TPM bypassed?


nope original & clean !


----------



## freeagent (Aug 9, 2021)

It seems to bench lower than 10, it was the opposite before.. outside of that its running great on my main rig.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 9, 2021)

Guy's I don't mean to be like *This guy but my Images are indeed cracked but rest assured they are Safe. Been doing / using them for years since Vista. It appears also you can use these Activators with windows 11 as well


----------



## Hugis (Aug 9, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Guy's I don't mean to be like *This guy but my Images are indeed cracked but rest assured they are Safe. Been doing / using them for years since Vista. It appears also you can use these Activators with windows 11 as well



Dunno what you mean by "this guy" but cracked etc versions might be very murky water you treading in there....


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 9, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Dunno what you mean by "this guy" but cracked etc versions might be very murky water you treading in there....


I mean *This bc I'm a uy who's been around using cracked versions since Vista and I know these Activators don't spy or whatever. I just use OS's but I use Actual software well besides... WiNtoUSB


----------



## Hugis (Aug 9, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> I mean *This bc I'm a uy who's been around using cracked versions since Vista and I know these Activators don't spy or whatever. I just use OS's but I use Actual software well besides... WiNtoUSB


No problem ,  I have also been around since the v early days of the home computer(C64,ST,Amiga,3/486 days)


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 9, 2021)

IMO there is no need to use cracked windows any more, you can buy a key for ten for ten dollars, which i have done a few times with no problems.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Are those TPM bypassed?





Hugis said:


> nope original & clean !


The bypass is easy to do.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 9, 2021)

Yes - just extract the image, copy/paste these in root and re-image *LINK*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 9, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Yes - just extract the image, copy/paste these in root and re-image *LINK*


Oh, there's an easier method.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, there's an easier method.


Though I used good-old IMGBurn to re-Image it

I'm now in  re-using WAU! *LINK *the  App will not still Disable updates as so done in the past but it's a cool program nonetheless

Seems you can install graphic drivers for windows 10. Not much has changed besides UI. A useful WiN11 Feature/update site *LINK*

Here's my WiNtoUSB *LINK* "Read the Read (Or .txt as we'd say) File "


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Perhaps I can ask a related question
> 
> With Windows 10 my machine was using ~4 GB with email, Web surfing etc
> 
> Windows 11 (beta) seem closer to 6.5 GB; is this just the added debugging code?


I'm not seeing that kind of usage. The most I'm seeing is about 3GB, even with 22k120.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 10, 2021)

With Windows 10 my machine was using ~4 GB with email, Web surfing etc

Windows 11 (beta) seems closer to 6.5 GB; is this just the added debugging code?


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 10, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> With Windows 10 my machine was using ~4 GB with email, Web surfing etc
> 
> Windows 11 (beta) seems closer to 6.5 GB; is this just the added debugging code?



That's a bit strange. On Windows 10 there was nearly no difference in RAM usage between the latest stable releases and insider builds. It could be because of the widgets using Chromium as rendering engine, but from what I measured on my system, the impact of the widgets should be around 500 MB of RAM, not 2 GB, at least from what I could gather after killing the widgets process and all the child Edge processes.

Also, there's no debugging code running or loaded in memory in insider builds, AFAIK. There's increased telemetry, which is a different thing altogether but even then it had a nearly negligible impact.

I'll check later during the night (so around 7 hours from now), to see what's up with memory usage. Right now my machine is running a lot of background stuff that I purposefully installed that I need to let run for a while longer, so I can't make a proper measurement.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 10, 2021)

I'm with Lex on this. My RAM usage with W11 is on par or even a little less than with W10. Maybe your W11 is doing some additional housekeeping? I would check back later, and often, to see if this remains consistent. 

That said, it really is pretty difficult to do an exact comparison. I am not using identical machines with all the exact same applications and configurations. Even if using a dual-boot configuration on the same computer, I suspect most don't have all the same apps in the same configuration loading.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 10, 2021)

Did a restart and I'm back at 3.7 GB; maybe there is a memory leak some place?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 10, 2021)

Probably it's still Beta an not Final.  8GB here an  watching big bang theory and couple of tabs FF and explorer 5 windows

So with my System what would happen if I disable PF? or for anybody else...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> So with my System what would happen if I disable PF? or for anybody else...


Almost nothing. However, it's best if you lock your pagefile to a set size and leave it there. For example I generally set it for 2048MB, 3072MB or 4096MB and never more than that. Darkwing is likely to argue against this point but he has never succeeded in proving manually managing the pagefile does any harm and does not improve long term Windows/system performance. No offense to Bill of course, this is just one of those areas we disagree on.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 10, 2021)

Darkwing tends to hold his opinions no matter the evidence, but I could be wrong.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Darkwing tends to hold his opinions no matter the evidence, but I could be wrong.


Now let's be fair, Bill is very smart and experienced. He subscribes to a specific school of thought and he sticks to his guns. We don't have to agree on every subject but let's not bash him.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 10, 2021)

Fair enough, he does stick to his guns.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2021)

Brian has some interesting info!


----------



## Shrek (Aug 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Almost nothing. However, it's best if you lock your pagefile to a set size and leave it there. For example I generally set it for 2048MB, 3072MB or 4096MB and never more than that.


What happens when the page is full?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 10, 2021)

I wonder if the Dev channel will get an update this week but not the Beta channel if so switch to beta before Thursday


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Almost nothing. However, it's best if you lock your pagefile to a set size and leave it there.


  No it isn't.

Do you (speaking to the crowd) always, every day, day in and day out, week after week, month after month, year after year use your computer the exact same way, running the exact same programs? Performing the exact same tasks?​​Do the programs you run never ever change?​​Does your OS never ever change?​​Does your hardware configuration never ever change?​​Do you know how to properly determine your virtual memory requirements and then how to calculate the optimal size for page file based on those requirements? Because that sure is NOT done by saying the PF should be 1.5 (or whatever) times the amount of RAM you have installed.​​That is,
​Are you truly a virtual memory expert?​
If you can honestly answer that your requirements never ever change and that you truly are a virtual memory expert who can properly determine your virtual memory requirements, then and only then can your PF be set to a set size, then left alone.

But if your programs regularly are updated, if your OS gets regularly update, if your computing tasks are not the exact same day after day, if you are not "true" expert in virtual memory management, *then stop pretending you are smarter than all the real experts at Microsoft*, their exabytes (that's 10s of 1000s of terabytes  ) of empirical date, and their super computers used to run scenarios!

The Page File is NOT a set and forget setting! If it was, why would Microsoft make it dynamic. 

Who might benefit from fixed PF size? A PoS computer, for example - that is Windows computer that runs a cash register. 

Contrary to what some here want us to believe, the folks at Microsoft are NOT stupid. At least not the develop team (can't speak for the marketing team or some of the execs).  They want our systems to run optimally. Why? Because they care! And they know if our systems don't, there will be those who will, in a nanosecond, pounce on MS to bash them. 



Andy Shiekh said:


> What happens when the page is full?


Simple. The lowest priority and/or oldest stored data is dumped. What does that mean? Again, simple. It just means the OS will have to retrieve it from its normal saved file location on the drive again, instead of the ready PF. No problem. It actually happens all the time.



Andy Shiekh said:


> Darkwing tends to hold his opinions no matter the evidence,


If the supposed evidence is real and substantiated, I will be happen to retract my statement and change position. 

If can show me where any "real" evident shows disabling the page file because you have lots of RAM, or setting a fixed size is "best" for the majority or "normal" users, then I will absolutely apologize to you for being wrong, and will not long recommend users just let Windows manage it. If you (now speaking to Andy and Lex) can't do that, then I am sticking to my guns and will continue to call you out whenever you post otherwise.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> What happens when the page is full?


Not sure. I've never seen that happen.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> What happens when the page is full?


Hi,
You'll see the spinning wheel of death a lot.


----------



## freeagent (Aug 11, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> IMO there is no need to use cracked windows any more, you can buy a key for ten for ten dollars, which i have done a few times with no problems.


You could just tie that key to a Microsoft account.. if you can update, it should work. I did that when they were giving 10 away in the beginning.. I have since purchased my own key for a laughably good price, but that is the first time.. and I didn't really have to either..


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not sure. I've never seen that happen.


Me either. It should never happen unless something is wrong. Again, this is because the OS should simply discard the lower priority data and make room for the latest, higher priority data. That's the normal procedure and that's what typically happen all the time - whether the PF is near capacity, or not. If a PF gets full to the point it causes problems, I can only see that happening if the file on the disk somehow becomes corrupt. And that would be an exception, a rare error, and definitely not a normal occurrence.

In any case, not sure what this has to do with the topic of this thread.


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 11, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Links to my own Win11 PRO iso's , hosted @ Mega,  extracted by me and legit UUPs iso's (myself and @Splinterdog have used them)
> View attachment 211821
> 
> 22.000.100
> 22.000.120(extracting and upping soon-Done!)


 
Okay, says it's download but I always have Chrome ask where to download? Where is this being transferred to?






Is there an option to transfer to my PC or what?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 11, 2021)

so far the beta channel had a malicious software removal tool update on my main system same with the dev channel in VMware player


----------



## Shrek (Aug 11, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Links to my own Win11 PRO iso's , hosted @ Mega,  extracted by me and legit UUPs iso's (myself and @Splinterdog have used them)
> 
> 22.000.100
> 22.000.120(extracting and upping soon-Done!)


Just Pro, not Pro/Home?



lexluthermiester said:


> Not sure. I've never seen that happen.


I use Mathematica and there memory demands can get crazy.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not sure. I've never seen that happen.


If Microsoft hasn't changed the policy about it since XP days, Windows will increase the size, regardless of whether you set a fixed size for it or if it is fully automatic.

And if you don't have a pagefile, prepare for potential data loss or Windows automatically closing stuff.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> If Microsoft hasn't changed the policy about it since XP days, Windows will increase the size, regardless of whether you set a fixed size for it or if it is fully automatic.


Never seen this happen. I'm inclined to think it doesn't.


windwhirl said:


> And if you don't have a pagefile, prepare for potential data loss or Windows automatically closing stuff.


Also never seen this happen, ever. Just doesn't happen.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 11, 2021)

I am here to learn, not criticize; what is the advantage of a fixed size page file when most hard drives these days have a lot of free space?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I use Mathematica and there memory demands can get crazy.


Fair enough. Perhaps up the pagefile to 8, 12 or 16GB.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Never seen this happen. I'm inclined to think it doesn't.
> 
> Also never seen this happen, ever. Just doesn't happen.


To be frank, it's... rare. I mean, it happens only when you run into a situation where your computer's RAM and pagefile aren't big enough. How often does that happen to begin with?

Hell, if someone bothered to change the pagefile settings, I'd be willing to bet that same person knows if their computer has enough RAM/pagefile to handle a piece of software or not, and it's likely they won't bother to run that software because they know it won't run well or at all.

However, I myself have stumbled upon this, first due to my old computers' lack of enough RAM (XP with 256 MB of RAM in early 2010s) and then because at the time I had no better idea than to disable the pagefile entirely when I also ran software that wouldn't fit in the system's RAM alone. So, I've seen both types of system notifications.

Granted, I didn't think opening twenty PDFs would be that much of a hassle in that system. Alas, I was proven wrong.

EDIT:
So I decided to look it up straight from the source, to ensure my memory (  ) wasn't faulty.

I went to Microsoft Docs, and pulled these nice articles:









						Introduction to the page file - Windows Client
					

Learn about the page files in Windows. A page file is an optional, hidden system file on a hard disk.



					docs.microsoft.com
				











						How to determine the appropriate page file size for 64-bit versions of Windows - Windows Client
					

Learn how to determine the appropriate page file size for 64-bit versions of Windows.



					docs.microsoft.com
				




Basically page file is *needed* in certain server applications because it increases reliability. It's specially important when running Hyper-V. Not sure if those server applications will refuse to run at all if there's no pagefile, though.

But for client Windows users, this is what matters:



> When large physical memory is installed, a page file might not be required to support the system commit charge during peak usage.
> 
> However,* the reason to configure the page file size has not changed. It has always been about supporting a system crash dump, if it is necessary, or extending the system commit limit, if it is necessary*. For example, when a lot of physical memory is installed, a page file might not be required to back the system commit charge during peak usage. The available physical memory alone might be large enough to do this. However, a page file or a dedicated dump file might still be required to back a system crash dump.


For those not aware, the system commit limit is the total virtual memory the system can support (virtual memory being the sum of physical memory and page files).

If you somehow get very close to the limit, this happens:





Also, regarding how Windows handles page file sizes:



There's no mention of whether Windows will change the page file size if it had been set to a fixed size, but the documentation seems to imply Windows won't grow the PF in such cases.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I am here to learn, not criticize; what is the advantage of a fixed size page file when most hard drives these days have a lot of free space?


On SSD's the benefit is that valuable space is not wasted. There is also a wear-leveling benefit as Windows is forced to use system RAM instead of swapping out data to the pagefile as frequently. On HDD's, the main benefit is fragmentation. By forcing a fixed size, the pagefile doesn't fragment. While HDD's don't suffer from wear-leveling, forcing Windows to keep data in RAM often saves on pagefile access times to and from the drive.



windwhirl said:


> To be frank, it's... rare. I mean, it happens only when you run into a situation where your computer's RAM and pagefile aren't big enough. How often does that happen to begin with?


As I've said, I've never seen an instance of it.


windwhirl said:


> Hell, if someone bothered to change the pagefile settings, I'd be willing to bet that same person knows if their computer has enough RAM/pagefile to handle a piece of software or not, and it's likely they won't bother to run that software because they know it won't run well or at all.


Agreed.


windwhirl said:


> However, I myself have stumbled upon this, first due to my old computers' lack of enough RAM (XP with 256 MB of RAM in early 2010s) and then because at the time I had no better idea than to disable the pagefile entirely when I also ran software that wouldn't fit in the system's RAM alone. So, I've seen both types of system notifications.


Ok, back then it could have happened more easily. Back then I limited the swapfile to 3 or 4 x the system RAM, which worked out well the vast majority of the time but once system RAM sizes got above 3GB, the chances of programs or the OS running out of memory space was very, very small.

Now for the scope of working with Windows 11, setting the pagefile to a static size provides the aforementioned wear-leveling benefit and many people will be installing 11 on an SSD. However, even if a HDD is used static pagefile size benefits still apply, even with the improvements that are rumored to have been made to Windows memory usage and management routines.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 11, 2021)

Good point: SSD


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Did a restart and I'm back at 3.7 GB; maybe there is a memory leak some place?



Well, I checked my own system and it seems about right? I had a physical memory usage of around 3.5 GB with the system close to stock install conditions (only things running in the background being the Radeon driver software and the AnyDesk service).


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> On SSD's the benefit is that valuable space is not wasted. There is also a wear-leveling benefit as Windows is forced to use system RAM instead of swapping out data to the pagefile as frequently. On HDD's, the main benefit is fragmentation. By forcing a fixed size, the pagefile doesn't fragment. While HDD's don't suffer from wear-leveling, forcing Windows to keep data in RAM often saves on pagefile access times to and from the drive.


 None of this is accurate. 

Once again, the PF is NOT a set and forget setting. It is dynamic! Why? Because people use their computers for different tasks. A single purpose computer (like an ATM machine or cash register POS computer) is a suitable candidate for a fixed size PF. Computers that are used for a variety of tasks are best suited by a dynamic PF. 

Wouldn't it just make sense for Microsoft to just use a set and forget setting if that was best? It would mean much less programming for them. That would mean it would cost them less and since so many think they are nothing but greedy money lovers, that would be best for MS too. But No! MS really does want our systems to run optimally and through YEARS of experience and data analysis, they learned a dynamic PF works best for the vast majority of users. That's why they made it that way in Windows 7 and more importantly, that's why they it is still that way in W10/11. 



Andy Shiekh said:


> Good point: SSD


No its not - not unless the SSD (or hard drive) is already critically low on disk space. This is just another example where someone is trying to use an exception to render the norm and main point moot!   Note that SSD wear-leveling (along with TRIM) is another reason "SSDs are ideal for Page Files" (see below). 

If free disk space is that low (regardless the drive type) the USER has failed to make sure the system has all it needs with plenty to spare. *The excuse about fragmentation is simply nonsense!* Come on, Lex! Why? 25 years ago that might have mattered. But today? Nonsense. Why? Because hard drives today are typically HUGE but more importantly, Windows keeps our hard drives defragmented automatically! That's been the default since Windows 7 came out in 2009!! Therefore, as long as the user has maintained plenty of free disk space, fragmentation will never get to the point it becomes a problem. 

Unless, of course, someone once again thinks they are smarter than all the computer scientists and PhDs on the development teams and their exabytes and decades of empirical data at Microsoft, and they foolishly disabled automatic defragging.    

*SSDs are ideally suited for Page Files*! See this post. 

Lex suggests forcing Windows to use system RAM instead of swapping out to the PF is a good thing. It is NOT. That simply forces Windows to keep "low priority" data in RAM. That is NOT the optimal use of system resources. You want your highest priority data to go into the fastest memory - that's system RAM, not the PF. 



> forcing Windows to keep data in RAM often saves on pagefile access times to and from the drive.


Huh? This makes no sense at all. Forcing Windows to keep data in RAM does cut the PF from the equation. But it makes no sense to do that because more "low-priority" data is now in RAM. That forces Windows to read and write more "high-priority" data back to its normal storage locations on the drive, instead of temporarily stuffing back into the PF. That adds even more to data access times as it forces the R/W to run back and forth even more, and puts even more wear on the drive. 



windwhirl said:


> Hell, if someone bothered to change the pagefile settings, I'd be willing to bet that same person knows if their computer has enough RAM/pagefile to handle a piece of software or not, and it's likely they won't bother to run that software because they know it won't run well or at all.


It would be so nice if this were true, but it is totally not - for several reasons! And sadly, most often is because the person changing those setting is simply because they read where someone on a forum, who is NOT a virtual memory expert, told them to. NOT because they actually did a proper analysis to determine what is best. 

For example, you mention the "commit limit" above not the "commit charge" or specifically the "peak commit charge" or how to determine it. Yet that is a critical bit of information needed to properly set the PF size. No one here has mentioned that.  Nor has there been any mention on how to determine performance counters, another key factor in determining PF size. 

Did you notice the first paragraph of your second "nice article" from Microsoft where it clearly says, "*T*_*his means that page file sizing is also unique to each system and cannot be generalized."*_

Yet so often we see those pretending to be experts just throw out arbitrary numbers or 1.5 x RAM or whatever. They never show the readers how to properly analyze their resource utilizations so they can properly determine the correct PF size for that unique system. 

*The page file size is NOT a set and forget setting.* If you want a fixed size PF, fine. But do it right! You must analyzed the utilization of your resources for commit charge, page faults, performance counters and more while you perform your most demanding tasks. Then determine the ideal maximum and minimum settings. If you don't know how to do that, don't dink with the defaults! 

*Every computer is different.* So you cannot go by the settings someone else uses. And then remember, any time you upgrade your hardware, make major changes to the OS or other major software, or change your computing habits, you need to start all over and analyze your resource utilization again to determine if you need to change those settings. 

Or, you can just let Windows manage it. Contrary to what some here want every one else to believe, Windows, where they employ teams of genuine virtual memory experts, does this very well.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 11, 2021)

The whole Chia thing is that solid state drives don't like too many writes, so I thought Lex had a good point about paging on solid state drives.

I upped the RAM on my daughters laptop to reduce paging on the solid state drive, which I replaced recently and it then failed on me; I know 'statistic of one'.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 11, 2021)

When i was on W7 i had no PF, never had a single issue.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 11, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> Or, you can just let Windows manage it. Contrary to what some here want every one else to believe, Windows, where they employ teams of genuine virtual memory experts, does this very well.


Indeed. I personally stopped bothering about the page file and let Windows handle everything in that regard. At most I move it to some other drive, but that's about it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 11, 2021)

Hi,
I don't do anything i just use ssd's 
Warranty rules.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Aug 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> " I think what Windows 11 is really all about is security."
> 
> The real reason for Windows 11 (computerworld.com)


Great article.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> The whole Chia thing is that solid state drives don't like too many writes


You are right, Andy. But as noted a couple times now, too many writes *was* only a problem *years ago* with first generation SSDs. It is *no longer a problem*. Not unless, and even then only maybe, the SSD is being used in a very busy data-center. 

Please read the link I provided above about SSDs being ideal for Page Files.


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 11, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> You are right, Andy. But as noted a couple times now, too many writes *was* only a problem *years ago* with first generation SSDs. It is *no longer a problem*. Not unless, and even then only maybe, the SSD is being used in a very busy data-center.
> 
> Please read the link I provided above about SSDs being ideal for Page Files.



Chia is not a typical critter Bill. I am near certain, and I don't know much about Chia, but it was killing drives in a month to a few months based on its abuse to drives. If I recall properly, manufacturers changed warranty policies based on Chia.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 11, 2021)

Yes, but Chia was killing both SSD and Hard drives and did not involve the PF. 

Chia Crypto Mining Can Kill Your SSD or Hard Drive


> The [Chia] process involves allocating and then freeing up space on storage devices again and again.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 11, 2021)

Bill_Bright said:


> You are right, Andy. But as noted a couple times now, too many writes *was* only a problem *years ago* with first generation SSDs. It is *no longer a problem*. Not unless, and even then only maybe, the SSD is being used in a very busy data-center.
> 
> Please read the link I provided above about SSDs being ideal for Page Files.


Good to know... I just learned something useful.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> " I think what Windows 11 is really all about is security."
> 
> The real reason for Windows 11 (computerworld.com)


I am wondering how much he got paid to write that article


----------



## Shrek (Aug 11, 2021)

I think security is a big issue in the modern world with countries preparing for cyber attacks in time of conflict.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 11, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am wondering how much he got paid to write that article


The article is basically the same thing as the Insider blogpost, if you ask me. So I don't see anything noteworthy, other than reaching other audiences.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 12, 2021)

*WiNPass11* *Update**! **LINK*


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 12, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am wondering how much he got paid to write that article


Hi,
Per click so keep giving lol

I still have very old crucial mx-100 ssd's working just fine didn't do much of anything beside use them and disable hibernation.
Linux killed one didn't like the firmware but crucial replaced it so no more issue.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 12, 2021)

Silly question time 

I want to migrate W11 from a 850 to a 980 Pro but the W11 bootloader is in my 970 where i have W10, so i would like to know if it is possible to migrate W11 even the bootloader is in another SSD,.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 12, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Silly question time
> 
> I want to migrate W11 from a 850 to a 980 Pro but the W11 bootloader is in my 970 where i have W10, so i would like to know if it is possible to migrate W11 even the bootloader is in another SSD,.



Might depend on how Windows identifies volumes. The UEFI bootloader loads systems based on the GUID of the volume where the OS is located. So, I think if you simply clone the drive volumes from one SSD to the other, they should hold their original GUID. Hence, the bootloader should keep working fine.

Otherwise, you can try your hand at editing the boot entries with bcdedit or some other tool (EasyBCD comes to mind).

Just have some bootable USB drive or something at hand if things don't work out that way.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Silly question time
> 
> I want to migrate W11 from a 850 to a 980 Pro but the W11 bootloader is in my 970 where i have W10, so i would like to know if it is possible to migrate W11 even the bootloader is in another SSD,.


Just image the drive over. AOMEI has a drive copy utility that does the job perfectly.


----------



## Mr Bill (Aug 12, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I think security is a big issue in the modern world with countries preparing for cyber attacks in time of conflict.


I agree, but like every other method of security now days, someone finds a way to breach it, but the fight must go on, to help combat it the best we can with the newest tools available to us.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Aug 12, 2021)

Hi....Is there any chance that 1st Ryzen will get supported by win 11?...i have 2 systems running one ryzen 1600 AE and 1600 AF processors on b450 chipset motherboards....they are fairly new and i would hate hunt for supported ryzen processors at the present economic condition......they run flawlessly now.....i had scoured the web for updates but all i see is news saying microsoft may support 1st generation ryzen and that they are being tested....i would be grateful if anybody can provide  any updated news......


----------



## FireFox (Aug 12, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I think what Windows 11 is really all about is security."


Second time quoting your post.
Security?
There are already a lot of unsupported machines out there running W11, what about that?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 12, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I think security is a big issue in the modern world with countries preparing for cyber attacks in time of conflict.





Mr Bill said:


> I agree, but like every other method of security now days, someone finds a way to breach it, but the fight must go on, to help combat it the best we can with the newest tools available to us.


Security is a HUGE issue today - but are countries really doing enough to prepare? I hope so, but not sure.

As to Mr Bill's comment, the bad guys most often don't have to find a way - it is already right there in front of them because most breaches occur because those in charge of security negligently failed to do their jobs!   

As a (tragically) typical example, look at the HUGE Equifax Credit Bureau breach where the private records of over 160 million American, Canadian, and British citizens were compromised. The developer of their software identified the vulnerability, developed and distributed a patch to fix it months before the breach occur. But the Equifax IT and security administrators sat on it and never applied the patch! That was not just negligence on their parts, but negligence at the C-Levels (CEO, CIO, CSO) too. 

But that's not all. We are talking about full names, addresses, Social Sand insurance numbers, driver's license numbers, credit information and more were all stolen. And how is it usable by the bad guys? Because none of that most sensitive information was being stored on the Equifax networks encrypted! It was all right there in plain English!

But did anyone go to jail for such such criminal (IMO) negligence? Nope! Not one person! 

Was the $32 billion company punished? Well, if you consider a $575 million fine and promise to do better appropriate, then I guess you can say, "yes". 

One person did go to jail, BTW. The CIO got sentenced to 4 months in jail for insider trading. When he learned of the breach, he quickly sold off a bunch of his shares before the word got out and the stock prices plummeted.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 12, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Second time quoting your post.
> Security?
> There are already a lot of unsupported machines out there running W11, what about that?



Can't say I follow your reasoning.


----------



## mazzilla (Aug 12, 2021)

I had the beta version installed, had to reinstall win10 as it seemed to be doing odd things. For example, I would be playing a game and for no reason whatsoever it would freeze for a few moments then continue. It was the same for virtually everything, even opening the start menu and clicking on something, it would just freeze for a few moments then carry on. Some of the dialog boxes were nonsense too, it would bring up a request box with the name of the program and a cslid number with two boxes, one marked remember me the other was C. 

The biggest frustration was the fact that they had changed the right click menu, god, that cheesed me off big time. For me to extract something using 7zip I had to right click, select more options (or whatever its called) then the normal right click menu would appear and I could do what I needed.

I dont think its my kit, I have a Ryzen 3600, 32gb 3600 ram, RTX 2070 super, NVMe drive. Apart from that, it has some quite nice features and looks nice too. Early days I suppose, but I will wait till the thing is properly released before I dip my toe back in.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Aug 12, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Can't say I follow your reasoning.


I am simply saying that, by far, history has shown that most security breaches, hacks, infections occur because the person responsible for security (user or admin) failed to keep their systems current. They failed to apply available patches and updates in a timely manner. Consequently the bad guys have been able to exploit "known" vulnerabilities - vulnerabilities that would have been covered if only those available patches and updates had been applied. 

Yes, there are "zero-day" vulnerabilities - flaws or "exploits" that the developers are aware of but have yet to create a fix or patch. But in most cases, the bad guys are not aware of them yet either, or have yet to develop AND distribute malware capable of exploiting those vulnerabilities. 

So breaches that happen because bad guys were able to exploit some totally unknown vulnerability, or a vulnerability where no patch or fix has yet to be developed are extremely rare. 

Even if a bad guy uses social engineering to trick users to click on malicious links, in most cases, the security program and/or the OS developers have already created and made available a patch to block it.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 12, 2021)

10.0.22000.132 is out


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 12, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 10.0.22000.132 is out



hehe just done it


----------



## FireFox (Aug 12, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> hehe just done it


Why so quickly?
Let the others cry first


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 12, 2021)

Jose Jeswin said:


> Hi....Is there any chance that 1st Ryzen will get supported by win 11?...i have 2 systems running one ryzen 1600 AE and 1600 AF processors on b450 chipset motherboards....they are fairly new and i would hate hunt for supported ryzen processors at the present economic condition......they run flawlessly now.....i had scoured the web for updates but all i see is news saying microsoft may support 1st generation ryzen and that they are being tested....i would be grateful if anybody can provide  any updated news......


Maybe? No one is sure as microsoft hasn't formalized the final CPU list yet.



Andy Shiekh said:


> 10.0.22000.132 is out


And here's the change log;








						Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.132
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.132 to everyone in the Dev and Beta Channels! Changes and Improvements




					blogs.windows.com


----------



## FireFox (Aug 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> And here's the change log;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are more issues than fixes


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 12, 2021)

*LINK*


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 13, 2021)

FireFox said:


> There are more issues than fixes


To be fair, the previous update did ship a shitton of fixes


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> To be fair, the previous update did ship a shitton of fixes


This is true. 22k120 fixed a ton of problems. 22k132 seems more like a refresh and refinement of specific aspects rather than an update to make repairs.

I really like the changes to the Calculator! Very nice.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 13, 2021)

Jose Jeswin said:


> Hi....Is there any chance that 1st Ryzen will get supported by win 11?...i have 2 systems running one ryzen 1600 AE and 1600 AF processors on b450 chipset motherboards....they are fairly new and i would hate hunt for supported ryzen processors at the present economic condition......they run flawlessly now.....i had scoured the web for updates but all i see is news saying microsoft may support 1st generation ryzen and that they are being tested....i would be grateful if anybody can provide  any updated news......


As Lex said, no one knows for sure yet since Windows 11 requirements are not final yet. I can sort of understand why Microsoft wants to do this, but it's a bit of a dick move. Though, if the complaints get loud enough, maybe they will change their minds.

Regardless, Windows 10 will be supported until at least October 2025 so, at the very least, you will still receive security updates until that date.


mazzilla said:


> The biggest frustration was the fact that they had changed the right click menu, god, that cheesed me off big time. For me to extract something using 7zip I had to right click, select more options (or whatever its called) then the normal right click menu would appear and I could do what I needed.


Can't say much about the other troubles you're facing on your computer, but at least this one has a workaround. Use the context menu key in your keyboard



That will bring up the classic context menu and not the newer one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Use the context menu key in your keyboard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh! I did not know that. Thank You good sir!

EDIT:
I wonder if there is a registry key that can be changed so that the old menu comes up by default. I find myself using it more often and clicking "Show more options" is getting tedious..


----------



## freeagent (Aug 13, 2021)

fTPM doesn't appreciate when you switch CPU's. I was greeted to a black screen with white text asking if I wanted to reprogram it or keep old settings. If you keep old settings you lose your tpm 'security". 

Not sure I like that too much. I think I like 10 better, but I do like how pretty 11 is in comparison.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 13, 2021)

Magic it is Guy's *LINK*


----------



## Hugis (Aug 13, 2021)

Any one want me to get and host the iso for .132?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 13, 2021)

Wrong title.
With new features


Hugis said:


> Any one want me to get and host the iso for .132?


Why download the iso if the update can be done via windows update? 
Just curiosity.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 13, 2021)

Just made a ISO of the latest with the TPMpass. Will upload the ISO when I Go to my friends house hence 15MB DL where mine only 950kb


----------



## Hugis (Aug 13, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Wrong title.
> With new features
> 
> Why download the iso if the update can be done via windows update?
> Just curiosity.


See the post below yours, that's the reason


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Why download the iso if the update can be done via windows update?
> Just curiosity.


Because updates can and do frequently go wrong. Fresh installs are less finicky the vast majority of the time.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Because updates can and do frequently go wrong. Fresh installs are less finicky the vast majority of the time.


Every update start from scratch it's a pita. 
Anyway, i have a better idea, because the 22000.100 has been working without issues for me i will keep it and update it to the final version when released.
the new updates i will try it on a VM


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Every update start from scratch it's a pita.


True! It is a PITA. But I do it not only to avoid glitches and bugs caused by mal-configured updates but also so I can see the performance & benchmarks based on fresh install to fresh install. I've learned not to trust updates from microsoft. That will not change until they learn how to get things right. It's been 20 years and they're still screwing things up.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> True! It is a PITA. But I do it not only to avoid glitches and bugs caused by mal-configured updates but also so I can see the performance & benchmarks based on fresh install to fresh install. I've learned not to trust updates from microsoft. That will not change until they learn how to get things right. It's been 20 years and they're still screwing things up.


Agreed on most points. Though updates being screwy is a more recent thing, thanks to Mr. Nadella for firing a sizable part of the QA team some time previous to W10 launch...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2021)

Nvidia control panel does not work for me. neither from the bar or right click menu


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Nvidia control panel does not work for me. neither from the bar or right click menu


Install the non-DCH drivers. The control panel will work as expected.








						NVIDIA GeForce Graphics Drivers (527.56 WHQL) Download
					

Download the latest driver for NVIDIA graphics cards, to ensure you have the best gaming experience and get the fastest performance.   This NVIDIA Ge




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Install the non-DCH drivers. The control panel will work as expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pretty sure i have 471.68 installed. i have, says dch-no on aida. what's the difference?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 13, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Agreed on most points. Though updates being screwy is a more recent thing, thanks to Mr. Nadella for firing a sizable part of the QA team some time previous to W10 launch...


Hi,
Why pay people to do what others will do for free.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 13, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> pretty sure i have 471.68 installed. i have, says dch-no on aida. what's the difference?


The difference is that the standard driver comes with the control panel, which is the correct way of doing things. The DCH drivers require you to install the control panel app from the Windows Store, which is a deeply stupid way of doing things..


----------



## GerKNG (Aug 13, 2021)

seems like the weird unsupported AMD driver is gone. works perfectly fine, does not auto update to any crap and RDR2 does not crash either.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 13, 2021)

Still does not work  Edit scrub that, it is now


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 14, 2021)

New sniptool plus more updated program










I'm excited to LINK my ISO of 11 with the TPMpass. Be next week guy's hang-in there 

Edit: OK I'm Wi-Fi'ing my mobile Hotspot via LG G4 Hence a low signal where we live (says 3hrs but better then 14hrs) *DOWNLOAD**!!!*


----------



## Cheese_On_tsaot (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## theFOoL (Aug 16, 2021)

*LINK*





Hey I have the Folder back up but I saw I had the ISO so I moved it *LINK*





*LINK*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2021)

Cheese_On_tsaot said:


>


Professor Barnatt made a lot of good points!


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 16, 2021)

So anyone with Intel CPU laptop without dGPU cares to verify if this is still happening in W11?








						dwm.exe (Desktop Window Manager) Produces a Memory Leak with Drivers...
					

Describes an issue where drivers newer than 24.20.100.6290 are causing dwm.exe (Desktop Windows Manager) to produce memory leaks.




					www.intel.com
				




Basically your Desktop Window Manager service will generate a memory leak and start to consume gigabytes of ram. I see this on my work laptop (8xxx series) and wonder if MS even attempted to fix it in 11.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 16, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> So anyone with Intel CPU laptop without dGPU cares to verify if this is still happening in W11?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is an Intel driver problem and it is their responsibility to fix. The involvement of microsoft is not required or should be expected. As for Win11, I don't have any systems with the UHD630 so I can't test. However, rolling back to a previous driver should solve your problem as it would seem the memory leak affects only driver packs newer than 27.20.100.8587.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 17, 2021)

dunno if this has been posted before, good app to remove some of the bloat from 11 and some other nifty features

Features​I have started a new project with ThisIsWin11 two weeks ago which was dedicated exclusively to getting to know Windows 11. The app has left yesterday the preview status and is now slowly expanded as a practical all-rounder for Windows 11, similar to Microsoft PowerToys.

The app currently offers five modules:


Presenter: The start screen guides you through an pictured introduction to the new operating system Windows 11 and allows you quickly to configure it.
PumpedApp: This module allows you checking and optimizing Windows 11 configuration among other things (all changes made can also be undone)
Kickassbloat will help you removing pre-installed Windows 11 apps
Packages is there for you to quickly install one or the other app
PowerClicks allows you automating several Windows 11 tasks based on PowerShell and community scripts.
If you know my previous apps for Windows 10 (Privatezilla, Bloatbox etc.) then you will see that ThisIsWin11 app combines the best of these apps under one interface but on Win11.

*An internet connection is required to use the app.*









						GitHub - builtbybel/ThisIsWin11: The real PowerToys for Windows 11
					

The real PowerToys for Windows 11. Contribute to builtbybel/ThisIsWin11 development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2021)

Hugis said:


> An internet connection is required to use the app.


Let us all know when the internet is not required. I never let Windows online until AFTER it's properly configured and secured. This utility is useless in that context.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Let us all know when the internet is not required. I never let Windows online until AFTER it's properly configured and secured. This utility is useless in that context.


yeah posted it before id read that bit....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2021)

Hugis said:


> yeah posted it before id read that bit....


No worries. It's useful while online, but I'm the ultra cautious type and believe Windows has no business being allowed online until "boxed in and tied down".


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No worries. It's useful while online, but I'm the ultra cautious type and believe Windows has no business being allowed online until "boxed in and tied down".


I do the same that was the trick to get around local acounts under windows 10
A part of me wonders if a win 10 with local acounts going to 11 will get to keep local


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 17, 2021)

Installing WIN11Go with help of WiNtoUSB! On a SD card PNY 64GB. On a SD card Adapter Transend. Downloading updates now on my 5G yet only slow ISP at DL speed 950kb


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> A part of me wonders if a win 10 with local acounts going to 11 will get to keep local


Local account generation will still be possible in Win11. You can bet on it. It would seem microsoft is pissing off a lot of people with all of these asinine requirements. My guess is they're going to get a smack down soon. The EU certainly isn't going to tolerate this crap and if they have any sense the US won't either.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Local account generation will still be possible in Win11. You can bet on it. It would seem microsoft is pissing off a lot of people with all of these asinine requirements. My guess is they're going to get a smack down soon. The EU certainly isn't going to tolerate this crap and if they have any sense the US won't either.



NGL, I have doubts about that, since the Chromebook has required a Google account for quite a while now and nothing has happened.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 17, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> NGL, I have doubts about that, since the Chromebook has required a Google account for quite a while now and nothing has happened.


Chromebooks are not desktop/laptop market dominant OS, that's the difference. By way of comparison, Android does not and it is the market dominant mobile OS.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank God-Stardock *LINK*

*







*​


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Thank God-Stardock *LINK*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Now for Open Shell to follow suit!!


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Now for Open Shell to follow suit!!


I hope soon


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> I hope soon


I spoke too soon! The latest beta of OpenShell works!






Here's the catch, it requires replacing the Start Button.

Attached is the one I used. You need to use a large button replacement otherwise the default shows through. Works perfectly now though. I'm happy with the result!


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Here's the catch, it requires replacing the Start Button.
> 
> Attached is the one I used. You need to use a large button replacement otherwise the default shows through. Works perfectly now though. I'm happy with the result!


Is it possible to large these?

Edit: O I see just some Weren't .BMP BUT I get White Box (yeah transparency is lost I see that) but still the image works but with yours I still see the original menu slightly on the Right

The start_orb__2 works Like yours 

Mines is 4.4.169 Beta


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2021)

Here are a few Start buttons that I think will work well, but you'll have to try them out.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 19, 2021)

Or just use:

Open Regedit (Registry Editor.
Open HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\ Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\
Open the Advanced folder.
Create a new DWord and name it “Start_ShowClassicMode”
Double-tap on the DWord entry and set its value to 1.
Restart Windows Explorer using Task Manager.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 19, 2021)

Ok People MY ISO that's Finally 100% Bootable is being Uploaded... the LINK will be updated soon


----------



## Shrek (Aug 19, 2021)

10.0.22000.160 is out


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 19, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 10.0.22000.160 is out


Thanks. I think throughout the ISO I have will continue and yes right now I'm DL'ing





*LINK*





What he says


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 19, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 10.0.22000.160 is out


cool I'm updating as we speek

Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.160 | Windows Insider Blog


----------



## Toss (Aug 19, 2021)

Windows 10 has 100 more fps in csgo


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 10.0.22000.160 is out


Any link where i can read the *Known issues?*


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 19, 2021)

Also, Microsoft is posting Insider ISOs. Although it's lagging one build behind (the ones available right now are 22000.132), it's still nice from them. You'll need to be logged in with your Microsoft account and be registered as part of the Windows Insider program, though.





__





						Download Windows Insider Preview ISO
					





					www.microsoft.com
				





FireFox said:


> Any link where i can read the *Known issues?*











						Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.160
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.160 to everyone in the Dev and Beta Channels!  IMPORTANT REMINDER: If you are in the Dev Channel, now would be the right time to consider switching to the B




					blogs.windows.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 19, 2021)

Although I'm eligible for a $1 discount off Start 11, I'm running the 30 day trial. It's okay, but you can't change the Start Button image at the moment.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2021)

Just checked and it's available via Windows update.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 19, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Just checked and it's available via Windows update.


Your not connected via M$ Account?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Your not connected via M$ Account?


Nope.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 19, 2021)

Hmmm... what image did you use or your just doing it regularly like a normal person hence no hacks where mine has the PassTPM-Fix


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2021)

When i installed it for the first time i used a  22000.1 iso, since then when there is a new update i get it via Windows update.
i never needed to link/use any Microsoft account.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 19, 2021)

OK guy's I put my WiN11TPMPass back and you only have to create the ISO with IMGBurn but highlighting the Folder and follow by the images *LINK*


That file *"*etfsboot*"* is in the boot Folder. This again is a TPMPass for those with older Hardware


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I spoke too soon! The latest beta of OpenShell works!
> 
> View attachment 213241
> 
> ...



congrats, I know this makes you happy... now if only OpenShell had control panel there in that start menu, I'd be golden.  or did Win 11 finally get rid of control panel?


----------



## Shrek (Aug 19, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Any link where i can read the *Known issues?*



KB5005189 Windows 11 Insider Preview Dev and Beta Build 10.0.22000.160 - August 19 | Windows 11 Forum (elevenforum.com)


----------



## FireFox (Aug 19, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> KB5005189 Windows 11 Insider Preview Dev and Beta Build 10.0.22000.160 - August 19 | Windows 11 Forum (elevenforum.com)


Those issues are 22000.132 related, my concern is about 22000.160 issues.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 19, 2021)

Good point, my apologies.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 19, 2021)

Yep I knew but I have my back up. Only just for WiN7. Once I restarted it killed WiN7 boot loader hence had to restore but I update the image as needed


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> OpenShell had control panel there in that start menu, I'd be golden. or did Win 11 finally get rid of control panel?


You can add the Control panel in. The options are there, you just have to enable "Show All Settings". Then in the "Customize Start Menu" tab, add the Control Panel in under the "Settings" menu. Then go to the "Special Items" tab and select "Display as a menu" and all of the items that are otherwise in the control panel will be available directly from the Open Shell menu. See screenshots below;













VulkanBros said:


> Or just use:
> 
> Open Regedit (Registry Editor.
> Open HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\ Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced\
> ...


Tried this, it did not work. Are you sure the key is properly named and in the right place?


----------



## johnspack (Aug 20, 2021)

I simply installed the newest beta version of openshell...  newest win11...  works fine        https://github.com/Open-Shell/Open-Shell-Menu/releases


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I simply installed the newest beta version of openshell...  newest win11...  works fine        https://github.com/Open-Shell/Open-Shell-Menu/releases
> View attachment 213369


Why the Enterprise version? Is it like LTSB/LTSC?

This just happened(well ok, a couple days ago);








						Windows 11 will make it harder to switch from Microsoft Edge to an alternative browser
					

Since launching its Chromium-based Edge browser, Microsoft has been trying hard to push it onto Windows 10 users through various methods. It has set it as the...




					www.techspot.com
				



Seriously? WTAF are they thinking? I have a few things to say about this, microsoft:
1. Eff U! Again...
2. We users will run what WE want to run, NOT what you want. So eff u.
3. We users, along with the hacker community, will continue to look for and find ways to hack your crap and defeat your efforts to control us. And eff u.
4. Did I mention Eff U?

The morons at microsoft making these decisions either need help getting there heads out of their asses, or need a big boot up same. Seriously microsoft, STOP trying to control everything and push crap on us we don't want. I'm holding up both of my hands, fingers extended. Can you guess which ones?

(PS, microsoft, are you sensing a theme? hmmm? Oh, and we WILL win.)


----------



## FireFox (Aug 20, 2021)

Don't you people love W11? i sure don't. 
The browser thing it's just one of the few craps they will forced you to use, at least they will try.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Tried this, it did not work. Are you sure the key is properly named and in the right place?



Works for me (22000.132)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Don't you people love W11? i sure don't.


I do actually! I love most of what they're doing with it. Just not the empty headed limitations they are attempting to impose.


FireFox said:


> The browser thing it's just one of the few craps they will forced you to use.


Perhaps. I've been removing the crap not wanted or needed for decades, regardless of their attempts. Not much is going to change for me and people like me. My outrage is for the masses that are going to be forced into all this crap who don't have the experience and know-how to forcibly remove things they don't want and configure Windows to suit their own needs.



VulkanBros said:


> Works for me (22000.132)


Please explain how you got it to work. I followed the registry instructions and restarted the system after restarting explorer didn't work. The Start menu still came up in it's default state. Screenshots would be helpful, both of the registry entries and the resulting Start menu.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Perhaps. I've been removing the crap not wanted or needed for decades, regardless of their attempts. Not much is going to change for me and people like me. My outrage is for the masses that are going to be forced into all this crap who don't have the experience and know-how to forcibly remove things they don't want and configure Windows to suit their own needs.


I haven't removed anything yet because my plan is to update the beta version i am using right now to the final version, my guess is that maybe because we are using beta it's possible to remove what you dont need but what if it wont be possible to remove it from the final version? 
Maybe i am wrong, i hope so.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Maybe i am wrong, i hope so.


Don't you worry, there will be ways. Rest assured.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't you worry, there will be ways. Rest assured.


One thing that it really bothers me badly about W11 is the interface.
As soon as i update to the final version i will do something about it.


----------



## VulkanBros (Aug 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> lease explain how you got it to work. I followed the registry instructions and restarted the system after restarting explorer didn't work. The Start menu still came up in it's default state. Screenshots would be helpful, both of the registry entries and the resulting Start menu.



Arghhh.....updated from 20000.132 to 20000.160 and it crashed......have to do a fresh install, before I can provide pictures. 
Or maybe the registry entrance I did, was not liked by the update, although that seems far fetched....
I'll get back.......


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 20, 2021)

*LINK*


----------



## FireFox (Aug 20, 2021)

Hugis said:


> its a bit tricky and the icon  has rounded edges...but yeah good idea
> 
> lol well that didnt work  View attachment 210008


Did you try Winaero Tweaker?

I replaced the W11 taskbar with the W10 one, only issue i cant find a way how to remove the search box, working on it.


----------



## Darmok N Jalad (Aug 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why the Enterprise version? Is it like LTSB/LTSC?
> 
> This just happened(well ok, a couple days ago);
> 
> ...


Have you been following Apple's hubris with the CSAM surveillance coming in iOS15 and Monterey? The backlash has been huge, but so far Apple is just telling us we simply don't understand the process. Big Tech thinks they have us by the snarglies, and in some cases, they are right. They are taking advantage of us just enough that we don't leave (if there is even an alternative to leave to), but little by little they keep moving things in their favor. I think they know the bad press will fade, and it appears that they'll keep getting one over on their customers as long as it doesn't hurt the bottom line.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 20, 2021)

I was a Mac person till Apple started gluing things shut; I jumped ship and started using a PC


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 20, 2021)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Have you been following Apple's hubris with the CSAM surveillance coming in iOS15 and Monterey? The backlash has been huge, but so far Apple is just telling us we simply don't understand the process.


Yeah, I've seen that. It's a load of crap, violates a number of laws and is just a clueless load of crap. Apple is in the wrong going to get screwed, as is Microsoft for all of this nonsense. But we're getting a bit off-topic.


----------



## MentalAcetylide (Aug 21, 2021)

Darmok N Jalad said:


> Have you been following Apple's hubris with the CSAM surveillance coming in iOS15 and Monterey? The backlash has been huge, but so far Apple is just telling us we simply don't understand the process. Big Tech thinks they have us by the snarglies, and in some cases, they are right. They are taking advantage of us just enough that we don't leave (if there is even an alternative to leave to), but little by little they keep moving things in their favor. I think they know the bad press will fade, and it appears that they'll keep getting one over on their customers as long as it doesn't hurt the bottom line.


Yup, its like "Timba, his legs spread wide", and Apple winding up for a huge kick.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> But we're getting a bit off-topic.


Uh-huh.

Stay on topic, please... 
I would not enjoy the closing of this thread, as, it has some good info/posts/discussions.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 21, 2021)

20000.160 is out and still there isn't any news about the known issues


----------



## Shrek (Aug 21, 2021)

Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.160 Is Now Out (wccftech.com)

Windows 11 Build 22000.160: Improvements & Fixes​


> The new Clock app for Windows 11 with Focus Sessions has begun rolling out to Windows Insiders in the Dev Channel. See this blog post for all the details!
> We have been testing the ability to see estimates for how long a restart for updates would take in places like the power menu under Start, in restart notifications, on the Windows Update Settings page and inside the Windows Update icon that shows up at the lower right of Taskbar. We are making a small adjustment for this feature so that it only shows on PCs with SSDs. If your PC has a standard HDD, you will no longer see estimates. We hope to bring estimates back to PCs with HDDs once we iron out a few more bugs.
> We fixed an issue where the “location in use” icon was showing in the Taskbar sometimes even though the usage was blocked by your preferences.


Windows 11 Insider Build 22000.160: Known issues​


> *[REMINDER]* When upgrading to Windows 11 from Windows 10 or when installing an update to Windows 11, some features may be deprecated or removed. See details here.
> We’re investigating an issue where on some devices, when going to Settings > Windows Update > Windows Insider Program, only the “Stop getting preview builds” option is visible. This prevents Insiders from selecting a channel. We have posted a workaround on Answers.
> *[BETA CHANNEL]* We’re investigating reports from Insiders in the Beta Channel where after upgrading to Windows 11, they are not seeing the new Taskbar and the Start menu doesn’t work. To workaround this if you are impacted, please try going to Windows Update > Update history, uninstalling the latest cumulative update for Windows, and the reinstall it by checking for updates.
> We’re working on a fix for an issue that is causing some Surface Pro X devices to bug check with a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR.
> ...


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 21, 2021)

Hey y'all would not happen to know the size area of the start menu area in windows 11. I'm trying to resize some images. As shown I want to make them more centered


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 21, 2021)

FireFox said:


> 20000.160 is out and still there isn't any news about the known issues


... Are you not reading the posts from the Insider blog? They're right there.



rk3066 said:


> Hey y'all would not happen to know the size area of the start menu area in windows 11. I'm trying to resize some images. As shown I want to make them more centered
> 
> View attachment 213619


The logo itself is 23x23 pixels, but the button seems to be 41x40 pixels... and that 1 pixel difference that doesn't make it a perfect square already pissed me off 

However, it seems Windows will still open the menu outside of that range, so I'd say 55 or 56 pixels starting from the left side of the screen to cover the entire start menu button area and 52 pixels of height.


----------



## FireFox (Aug 21, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> ... Are you not reading the posts from the Insider blog? They're right there.


I am not part of it



Andy Shiekh said:


> Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.160 Is Now Out (wccftech.com)
> 
> Windows 11 Build 22000.160: Improvements & Fixes​
> Windows 11 Insider Build 22000.160: Known issues​


Too many issues and we're just a few months from the final version 



rk3066 said:


> Hey y'all would not happen to know the size area of the start menu area in windows 11. I'm trying to resize some images. As shown I want to make them more centered
> 
> View attachment 213619


Why don't you remove the w11 taskbar as i did and use the W10 one?
Where can i get that Image you're using? i would like to try something.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 21, 2021)

FireFox said:


> 20000.160 is out and still there isn't any news about the known issues


Hi,
If it doubt just assume the list of issues is longer than added features lol

Think it's sort of funny people resorting to open shell


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 21, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> ... Are you not reading the posts from the Insider blog? They're right there.
> 
> 
> The logo itself is 23x23 pixels, but the button seems to be 41x40 pixels... and that 1 pixel difference that doesn't make it a perfect square already pissed me off
> ...


Ah I want that Area when you hover over the button though. I got the size correct but not centered the way I'd Like but is that a thing in the program?

Here's my So So centered Image


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 22, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am not part of it


It's on a public page;








						Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.160
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.160 to everyone in the Dev and Beta Channels!  IMPORTANT REMINDER: If you are in the Dev Channel, now would be the right time to consider switching to the B




					blogs.windows.com
				




If you want to keep tabs on it, Use the following search terms, replacing the "xxx" with the version number you're looking for info on:

"windows 11" "22000.xxx" change log

The first result should be the microsoft blog.


----------



## Splinterdog (Aug 22, 2021)

I'm on 160 with a clean install and not Insider Preview. It just came through the normal update route.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 23, 2021)

Ive joined the beta channel as it was mentioned things could get a bit messy with new builds from now on.

i use this as my option to do it , mine was greyed out btw.










						Windows 11 testers beware: buggier builds are coming soon
					

Windows 11 is currently in the final stages of testing and it will begin rolling out to compatible hardware in October. As of today, it’s possible to grab the technical preview builds of Windows 11 by joining the Dev and Beta channels. Although Windows 11 is still in the beta phase, it’s quite...




					www.windowslatest.com


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 24, 2021)

Is there any info for the release date for the final product?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 24, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Ive joined the beta channel as it was mentioned things could get a bit messy with new builds from now on.
> 
> i use this as my option to do it , mine was greyed out btw.
> 
> ...


22000.160 seems rock solid, no glitches, bugs or crashes yet. It's the first version of the 11 beta that I've allowed online with Comodo installed. I've got my router logs on and Comodo's internal logs running on full detail. So far, so good. No iffy activity that I can see.



Jill Valentine said:


> Is there any info for the release date for the final product?


To date, ms has stated October for the RTM and Q1-2022 for the general public update roll-out, but that could change.


----------



## Kissamies (Aug 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> To date, ms has stated October for the RTM and Q1-2022 for the general public update roll-out, but that could change.


Not much waiting after all. Not going to be THAT early adopter to use it already.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> 22000.160 seems rock solid, no glitches, bugs or crashes yet. It's the first version of the 11 beta that I've allowed online with Comodo installed. I've got my router logs on and Comodo's internal logs running on full. So far, so good. No iffy activity that I can see.
> 
> 
> To date, ms has stated October for the RTM and Q1-2022 for the general public update roll-out, but that could change.


yeah seems stable to me as well, i just don't want future potentially buggy builds messing my daily driver up, so thats why i switched over to beta 



Jill Valentine said:


> Is there any info for the release date for the final product?











						Windows 11 release date could be announced later this week
					

Windows 11 might be out by mid-October




					www.techradar.com


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 26, 2021)

I got the beta on my host machine and dev on vmware

I wonder if and when an update will come out today

it looks like there is no update today


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 27, 2021)

build 22000.168 is out
Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.168 | Windows Insider Blog


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 27, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> build 22000.168 is out
> Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.168 | Windows Insider Blog



I got this earlier today, just popped up asking to restart


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 27, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I got this earlier today, just popped up asking to restart


I just updated a few minutes ago

I just updated the dev one in VMware then checked the channels and you can still go to beta


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 27, 2021)

Update on Windows 11 minimum system requirements and the PC Health Check app
					

Today’s blog post provides two updates. First, an update on Windows 11 minimum system requirements based, in part, on feedback from the Windows Insider community. Second, information on the updated PC Health Check app that is now available to Windo




					blogs.windows.com
				




Long story short: Microsoft is sticking to the requirements they posted a while ago (although they added a few extra Intel CPUs, most notably the Core i7 7820HQ found on Surface Studio 2), and if you're currently running Windows 10 on a machine that doesn't meet Windows 11 requirements, you won't be offered an upgrade to Windows 11.

*HOWEVER: *Acording to a The Verge's article, requirements won't be as enforced for clean installs. That means that as long as you have at least a dual core 64 bit processor, 4 GB of RAM and 64 GB of storage space you can still proceed with a clean install. *BUT *do not expect everything to go smoothly, as Microsoft has estimated a much higher crash rate (+52%). Then again, normal installations supposedly achieve 99.8% crash rate free experience, so that would be, what, 99.7% for a non-supported system?









						Microsoft won’t stop you installing Windows 11 on older PCs
					

You can install Windows 11 manually on unsupported PCs.




					www.theverge.com
				





skellattarr said:


> build 22000.168 is out
> Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.168 | Windows Insider Blog


Hmm, seems like a small one this time around. A few fixes, a revamp for the Store, and that's about it.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 27, 2021)

Ah M$ an there BS. Well the Developer parted ways to the WiNtoPass11 but still works 

DOWNLOAD


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 27, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> *HOWEVER: *Acording to a The Verge's article, requirements won't be as enforced for clean installs. That means that as long as you have at least a dual core 64 bit processor, 4 GB of RAM and 64 GB of storage space you can still proceed with a clean install.


Only time will tell as to whether that will hold true. This would be great if true, but let's not hold our breath... Now that I think about it, I have not personally installed Windows 11 on a compliant system.



windwhirl said:


> *BUT *do not expect everything to go smoothly, as Microsoft has estimated a much higher crash rate (+52%). Then again, normal installations supposedly achieve 99.8% crash rate free experience, so that would be, what, 99.7% for a non-supported system?


I'm not buying that on any level. I've been deliberately trying to make Win11 crash and I'm getting nothing. Credit where it's due, this is the most stable Windows Beta I've ever seen. Beyond a few minor glitches and bugs, Win11 is as stable as 10 IMHO. 22k.160 is especially smooth. Granted, some games and apps are running worse(lower FPS) in 11 than on 7 or 10(see video below), but I'm certain microsoft will sort those issues out.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Only time will tell as to whether that will hold true. This would be great if true, but let's not hold our breath... Now that I think about it, I have not personally installed Windows 11 on a compliant system.
> 
> 
> I'm not buying that on any level. I've been deliberately trying to make Win11 crash and I'm getting nothing. Credit where it's due, this is the most stable Windows Beta I've ever seen. Beyond a few minor glitches and bugs, Win11 is as stable as 10 IMHO. 22k.160 is especially smooth. Granted, some games and apps are running worse(lower FPS) in 11 than on 7 or 10(see video below), but I'm certain microsoft will sort those issues out.



Yeah, I personally have run into little to no trouble (though I am using a system that is fully compliant with their requirements). The few I had are all File Explorer's errors, and I'm giving it a pass because it was severely overhauled, a few bugs are bound to show up.


lexluthermiester said:


> Only time will tell as to whether that will hold true. This would be great if true, but let's not hold our breath..


Yeah, I'm kinda wary of the article. It's not mentioned anywhere in the Insider blog post, so I don't know where did Microsoft say that. On the other hand, in another article they say Microsoft told The Verge (so either some press release I'm not aware of or one of their staff asked a Microsoft rep and got that response). Still, I'm hoping MS is willing to allow at least that much.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 27, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Still, I'm hoping MS is willing to allow at least that much.


They're going to have a $h17storm of angry people if they don't make some allowances for exceptions.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 28, 2021)

Just to let you guys know ive deleted my iso;s of earlier versions as we can now get them directly from Microsoft(albeit .132 atm), if that changes ill rehost again no worries


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 28, 2021)

Microsoft published this table of Systemrequirements for older PCs for win 11 then


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 28, 2021)

I'm running 11 fine on my 775 Build thanks to WINpass11 though works still but the Developer stopped after the release of the Beta for windows 11


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 28, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> I'm running 11 fine on my 775 Build thanks to WINpass11 though works still but the Developer stopped after the release of the Beta for windows 11


the developer is on again as i had read in a german blog


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 28, 2021)

And, don't forget, you can still get this WINpass11 on Major Geeks:









						Download MajorGeeks.Com  - MajorGeeks
					

MajorGeeks offers only 4-star or better geek-tested and reviewed software for Windows along with tutorials and videos when you need help with your computer.



					www.majorgeeks.com


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 28, 2021)

Windows 11 Insider Preview ISOs that will install on older CPUs are now available, as of today. https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windowsinsiderpreviewiso


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 28, 2021)

debs3759 said:


> Windows 11 Insider Preview ISOs that will install on older CPUs are now available, as of today. https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windowsinsiderpreviewiso



I just checked the list of CPU's M$ is now allowing for W11 permanently moving forward... I saw i7-7820HQ so i got all excited... but my laptop is 7820HK and not included in the list... LOL   

its whatevs.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> They're going to have a $h17storm of angry people if they don't make some allowances for exceptions.


Yeah, forget it.

Microsoft has said that machines that do not meet system requirements may not be eligible for updates, not even basic security updates. The Verge updated their article with that bit last night.


----------



## debs3759 (Aug 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I just checked the list of CPU's M$ is now allowing for W11 permanently moving forward... I saw i7-7820HQ so i got all excited... but my laptop is 7820HK and not included in the list... LOL
> 
> its whatevs.


The newly released ISOs should install on any system with TPM 2. I'll be installing tonight on a Maximus VIII Hero with 6700K, that I added a TPM 2 module to yesterday. Not sure whether even TPM is needed for the new ISOs.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 28, 2021)

when Windows 11 is released I'm going to opt-out of the insider's program and be in regular windows 11 but still have the dev in VMware


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 28, 2021)

Like I get all the sercuity mess but for those who just want to just use windows 11 without the whole you need this and that. What about us? As mentioned my system is running fine


----------



## FireFox (Aug 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Win11 is as stable as 10.
> 22000.160 is especially smooth, Granted.


I agree with you.
So far very happy with the build 22000.168


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 28, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Happy with the build 22000.168


Same on my 775 Build


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 28, 2021)

does anyone know how often the beta channel will get updates after the dev goes separate


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 28, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> does anyone know how often the beta channel will get updates after the dev goes separate


Not really, but looking back at the history of Windows 10's beta channel, it seems that you get weekly or bi-weekly updates


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 28, 2021)

I may go back and restore to 10 image and check for updates bc I think I missed one bc when I tried WINpass11 for Dev it kept giving error or just redoing the same thing. I'll check in later but  let me know if ya can


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 28, 2021)

rk3066 said:


> Like I get all the sercuity mess but for those who just want to just use windows 11 without the whole you need this and that. What about us? As mentioned my system is running fine



well win 10 lasts until 2025/2026 so i mean at some point you will upgrade your computer before then right? so use win 10 until then.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 28, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I agree with you.
> So far very happy with the build 22000.168


 the xxx.168 feels very smooth and quite "finished" for me. i had not to mod (except win defender) something. drivers are fine. and the software i run is working properly





so all in all i am not crying a single tear for the 10


----------



## FireFox (Aug 28, 2021)

I downloaded the 22000.168 iso. got a new 970 for W11 so next week i will install it, however i will continue using the W11 i have on my 860 so i can test the new updates.
one important thing is to not make the same mistake like i did last time when i installed W11 for the first time, that is to disable the rest of the drivers so that the bootloader will not end on my main driver.


----------



## Chomiq (Aug 28, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431543836451524609


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 28, 2021)

You know, I'm thinking that if they're gonna do that, might as well disable the capability to install unless you launch the setup using a special parameter, like

`install.exe /nm`


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 28, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431543836451524609


Hmm we shall see "Rabit"... We shall see but is that on the Final Release or


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 28, 2021)

maybe M$ just realized that if they try to restrict people, people will still look for a way to realize their wishes and needs.
We are no longer in 1990.
no one wants to be told what to do anymore, which doesn't really make sense or at least doesn't serve a reasonable purpose.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Aug 28, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1431543836451524609


There you go lexluthermiester


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not buying that on any level. I've been deliberately trying to make Win11 crash and I'm getting nothing. Credit where it's due, this is the most stable Windows Beta I've ever seen. Beyond a few minor glitches and bugs, Win11 is as stable as 10 IMHO. 22k.160 is especially smooth. Granted, some games and apps are running worse(lower FPS) in 11 than on 7 or 10(see video below), but I'm certain microsoft will sort those issues out.


It's just corperate speak for "don't bug us if it breaks."


----------



## Metroid (Aug 29, 2021)

There was a new video on linus channel youtube, I hope microsoft changes many bs they changed before release.


----------



## Shrek (Aug 29, 2021)

To me it seems a compromise would work, where PC manufacturers would not be allowed the 'Windows 11' sticker without secure boot and TPM 2 each enabled, while allowing old machines to still run Windows 11.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 29, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> And, don't forget, you can still get this WINpass11 on Major Geeks:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the statement made on that page for MajorGeeks!


> Anyone reading this in the early release of Windows 11 knows that Microsoft requires Secure Boot and TPM 2.0. Then, they stopped updating their own app that checked if you could install Windows 11. The entire process is stupid; let's be honest. If you can run Windows 10, you should be able to run 11. The entire process has been embarrassing and pointless.


Well said folks! This is one of the reasons I love MajorGeeks!



windwhirl said:


> Microsoft has said that machines that do not meet system requirements may not be eligible for updates, not even basic security updates.


I do manual updating anyway and as such couldn't care less.



R-T-B said:


> It's just corperate speak for "don't bug us if it breaks."


I'm cool with that. I don't think I've called microsoft for support. Like ever.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I love the statement made on that page for MajorGeeks!
> 
> Well said folks! This one of the reasons I love MajorGeeks!
> 
> ...


Microsoft always manages to unsettle users.
Again and again, the M$lers manage to publish vague statements. The latest example for this are the announcements for Windows 11.

Everything was still okay with the hardware requirements that were published for the Windows 11 insiders in June. There some media, this announcement for the "final" version distributed, although these were only now really published. But that's when the chaos started. Microsoft has adjusted the hardware requirements (slightly) and many owners of older hardware in front of the head.

Then came the message that you can manually install Windows 11 on non-supported devices. This message was indirectly confirmed by Microsoft, as they reacted to it and let it be known that these devices will probably not receive any updates.
I had already written yesterday. Microsoft only wants to unsettle the users here. Zac Bowden also commented similarly on Twitter, "The fact that MS doesn't outright say "no" when asked tells me that it will probably work fine, and that MS is saying "maybe or maybe not" because the ambiguity is keeping people from even upgrading their "unsupported" PCs."

_It's bad that a company like this can't manage to, instead of putting out a text that goes on for ages, succinctly state what's possible for supported devices and what problems might arise with non-supported devices._

Because many have already installed Windows 11 now. Even without being insiders and are now unsettled by such vague statements. Even those who have now been shunted off to the beta channel are certainly no better off. Especially the insiders, who have so far revealed many problems to Microsoft through the tests, which Microsoft was then able to fix, have a right to clear information on how things will continue.

Even if it certainly won't happen. For some, Windows 11 on old hardware and no automatic updates and drivers would be a dream operating system after all. *No more tweaks would be necessary and you can decide for yourself when an update or driver is installed. But that certainly remains a dream.*


----------



## FireFox (Aug 29, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am having issues with Afterburner and Win11, I've created a profile then saved it and applied whilst the PC is on it works but if i restart or turn off and on the PC it won't apply the profile, i have to open Afterburner and apply it manually.
> Any idea?


With the build 22000.168 thankfully the issue has been solved


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 29, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Like I get all the sercuity mess but for those who just want to just use windows 11 without the whole you need this and that. What about us? As mentioned my system is running fine


Because of this, apparently:


> Because it makes use of _Mode Based Execution Control_, HVCI works better with Intel Kaby Lake or AMD Zen 2 CPUs and newer. Processors without MBEC will rely on an emulation of this feature, called _Restricted User Mode_, which has a bigger impact on performance.











						Enable virtualization-based protection of code integrity
					

This article explains the steps to opt in to using HVCI on Windows devices.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## stinger608 (Aug 29, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I downloaded the 22000.168 iso



Where did you download the .168 ISO from bro? 

On the Windows insider I'm only seeing .132 ISO? 

Or, maybe someone else knows where to download the latest version?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 29, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Where did you download the .168 ISO from bro?


Look *HERE*


----------



## plastiscɧ (Aug 29, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Look *HERE*





_*10.22000.168 -- ISO eng. multi*_ <<<<< or a complete ready-to-use Version



stinger608 said:


> Where did you download the .168 ISO from bro?
> 
> On the Windows insider I'm only seeing .132 ISO?
> 
> Or, maybe someone else knows where to download the latest version?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 29, 2021)

Off-topic

@plastiscɧ 
Your avatar gives me the creeps


----------



## glsn (Aug 29, 2021)

looks like windows is slowly becoming linux
but at least everything works straight away out of the box


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 29, 2021)

glsn said:


> looks like windows is slowly becoming linux


No.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2021)

glsn said:


> looks like windows is slowly becoming linux


Wait, what? Are you talking about the Start Menu? Or is it the new terminal feature?


----------



## FireFox (Aug 30, 2021)

A question for those that have more knowledge than me about Windows.
can i do Windows triple boot?
I have never tried it before.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 30, 2021)

To my knowledge no. Each big update kills grub or vise verser


----------



## FireFox (Aug 30, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> To my knowledge no. Each big update kills grub or vise verser


I have thought that having 3 copies of Windows installed on 3 different SSDs it would give you the choice which one you want to boot


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 30, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I have thought that having 3 copies of Windows installed on 3 different SSDs it would give you the choice which one you want to boot


O in that case then yes. On mine I have WiN7, WiN10 and WiN11. Though I have my back ups and each big update on 11 it kills my WiN7 boot so I have to recover my backup but no big deal. I recreate WiN7 on a weekly basis


----------



## FireFox (Aug 30, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> O in that case then yes. On mine I have WiN7, WiN10 and WiN11. Though I have my back ups and each big update on 11 it kills my WiN7 boot so I have to recover my backup but no big deal. I recreate WiN7 on a weekly basis


I have W10/W11 dual boot, i got a new NVMe so i can install W11 on it and keep the second copy of W11 just for test purpose when a new update is released.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 30, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I have W10/W11 dual boot, i got a new NVMe so i can install W11 on it and keep the second copy of W11 just for test purpose when i new update is released.


I have Windows LTSC as well. Currently doing Go Editions for All OS's 7/10/11/LTSC with WiNtoUSB


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 30, 2021)

FireFox said:


> A question for those that have more knowledge than me about Windows.
> can i do Windows triple boot?
> I have never tried it before.


On the same drive? With GPT its technically possible, but not recommended. Through the motherboard/system boot select with multiple drives? Sure, easy breezy! Just a word of caution, as you install each OS, disconnect the drives not being installed to so that the installer does not have a chance to tamper with the boot record of the other drives. Windows Setup is notorious for this.



theFOoL said:


> To my knowledge no. Each big update kills grub or vise verser


Only if you leave the alternate drives connected to the system during each installation, thus my warning above.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 30, 2021)

Yeah I been told the same. Unplug each drive when installing OS


----------



## FireFox (Aug 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> On the same drive?


Nope


FireFox said:


> 3 copies of Windows installed on 3 different SSDs





lexluthermiester said:


> as you install each OS, disconnect the drives not being installed to so that the installer does not have a chance to tamper with the boot record of the other drives.





FireFox said:


> I have W10/W11 dual boot, i got a new NVMe so i can install W11 on it and keep the second copy of W11 just for test purpose when a new update is released.
> The first W11 installation i forgot to disable the main SSD and i assume that you already know that the W11 bootloader ended up on the W10 SSD


----------



## glsn (Aug 30, 2021)

so it's still uknown when it will be released to the public?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 30, 2021)

glsn said:


> so it's still uknown when it will be released to the public?


They say in Oct I think...

My Go Edition... (Going for 11)

Edit 8/31: Having trouble creating a ISO and the WINpass11 was a Failure at least I think not enough space 32GB?!

6:08AM - It worked! Thanks to IMGBURN. Creating Go with WiNtoUSB on my windows 7. I'll probably be uploading the image to share if it works. File name will be WiN160







HaHaHa


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

glsn said:


> so it's still uknown when it will be released to the public?


They have publicly stated "Holiday Season". So who knows. I don't think even they themselves know.


----------



## Hugis (Aug 31, 2021)

Update on my qx9650 system, got the .168 iso used winpass11 and it updated the old girl to said version( was using an early 11 Dev build) works well - as quick as 10 I'd say , few niggles with some odd hardware I have (emu0404 PCI card and usb wi-fi dropping out)


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 31, 2021)

So far it's uploading guy's say I guess 5hrs or Less. File called WiN160 - Windows 11 but as you are connected (via Setup) It'll update to 168  and my storage is a 32GB "29.7GB" on Windows 11 Go Edition with 6.38GB Left

After clearing the updates/Ccleaner my storage free is 10GB. Now to backup the Drive

I'll Link the Reg file to bypassTPM upon setup if one wants it. In the setup hit Shift+F10 enter Regedit the Inport the Reg File


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> They have publicly stated "Holiday Season". So who knows. I don't think even they themselves know.



Even as stubborn as they are, I think they're still gauging public reaction to all the shitfest going on. Plus they probably want to make sure there are few bugs, so if they see a rise in reported issues they might delay the actual launch a bit more.



glsn said:


> so it's still uknown when it will be released to the public?





lexluthermiester said:


> They have publicly stated "Holiday Season". So who knows. I don't think even they themselves know.


Just announced, October 5.









						Windows 11 available on October 5
					

Today, we are thrilled to announce Windows 11 will start to become available on October 5, 2021. On this day, the free upgrade to Windows 11 will begin rolling out to eligible Windows 10 PCs and PCs that come pre-loaded with Windows 11 will start to




					blogs.windows.com
				











						Windows 11 arrives on October 5, Android apps will come later
					

Phased rollout will see all compatible PCs updated by "mid-2022."




					arstechnica.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Even as stubborn as they are, I think they're still gauging public reaction to all the shitfest going on. Plus they probably want to make sure there are few bugs, so if they see a rise in reported issues they might delay the actual launch a bit more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was just this morning. So about a month away.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 31, 2021)

Right

My 2.5" 512gb sata ssd is on its way out, so today i went and got a WD blue 256gb M2. How do i either clone the install off the 512gb ssd (used space is about 65gb) onto the 256gb M2 or grab a upto date win 11 iso and create a usb stick that will install onto my uefi and secure boot enabled system, as it is fully win 11 compatible. Basically Disk 1--->Disk  2

thanks


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> My 2.5" 512gb sata ssd is on its way out


? As in it's dying? If so, how did you diagnose the problem and arrive at this conclusion?



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> How do i either clone the install off the 512gb ssd (used space is about 65gb) onto the 256gb M2 or grab a upto date win 11 iso and create a usb stick that will install onto my uefi and secure boot enabled system, as it is fully win 11 compatible. Basically Disk 1--->Disk 2


There are a number of utilities that can help you clone or migrate to the M.2 drive. I can walk you through it if you'd like.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ? As in it's dying? If so, how did you diagnose the problem and arrive at this conclusion?
> 
> 
> There are a number of utilities that can help you clone or migrate to the M.2 drive. I can walk you through it if you'd like.


Thx


I keep getting failed boots on it, once no boot device error, drive was there in bios, so was other drive connected by sata, so controller was ok, rebooted same thing. no boot device. this morning same thing, went into bios, drive was gone, took it out of caddy, so it's now loose and rebooted fine. How can i trust this drive now. Since i have the M2 installed now i may as well use it, 256 is enough for windows.

As for Cloning, i have tried Macrium, but keep getting a not enough space if i try going from the ssd to the M2, even though there is more than enough space on the M2. If i have to i will clean install.

I'm guessing i will need to delete both partitions off the M2, which is fine, it seems to have an old 500mb recovery section


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 31, 2021)

what does HWInfo say? I could link my Active@101 - DiskAct if one wants... just use RuFus


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 31, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> what does HWInfo say? I could link my cracked Active@101 - DiskAct if one wants... just use RuFus



Rufus will not do secure boot, as my system is fully win11 compatible i might as well keep it that way. Is 6500 hours on a lot?


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 31, 2021)

RuFus does GPT to


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 31, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> RuFus does GPT to
> 
> View attachment 214927











						FAQ · pbatard/rufus Wiki
					

The Reliable USB Formatting Utility. Contribute to pbatard/rufus development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Hugis (Aug 31, 2021)

no errors and 92% left on that ssd


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 31, 2021)

Hugis said:


> no errors and 92% left on that ssd



So why doe is disappear or keep coming up with no bootable device? it's not the controller as my D drive is always there


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 31, 2021)

My Reg File for TPMPass *LINK*

Remember *DO* this on the WiN11 Setup Main Page by Shift+F10 then Enter regedit then locate the file

I decided to cancel my WiN11 ISO as with my Reg File should be OK

Hmmm I'm Downloading but just Framework and Cumulative update so we'll see later on


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Rufus will not do secure boot, as my system is fully win11 compatible


This is a perfect reason why Microsoft's requirements are completely and pathetically moronic. It makes troubleshooting PCs needlessly, extremely difficult.


Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> i might as well keep it that way.


This is a perfect reason to employ a workaround. I highly recommend it.


Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Is 6500 hours on a lot?


No. Look at one of mine;




And this one is arguably the lowest quality drive I have. It's still going strong with 97% drive life remaining. This drive has been a daily use OS drive for nearly 4 years.



Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> So why doe is disappear or keep coming up with no bootable device? it's not the controller as my D drive is always there


It might have a fault. Backup whatever data you don't want to loose to an external drive and unplug that SSD. Install your M.2 drive and install your OS. If you want to use Windows 11 as a daily driver, I would HIGHLY recommend disabling TPM & SecureBoot in your BIOS and using a workaround.

The reason is that we could easily and properly diagnose this problem if we could use a WinPE USB drive to boot from, such as the very excellent Hirens BootPE or something else if you have a different preference. But because you are using SecureBoot there is frak-all we can do.

People are you all beginning to understand my rage at microsofts fuckery here? This crap makes troubleshooting & fixing PC software problems a damn nightmare. It is un-fraking-acceptable! /rant


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is a perfect reason why Microsoft's requirements are completely and pathetically moronic. It makes troubleshooting PCs needlessly, extremely difficult.
> 
> This is a perfect reason to employ a workaround. I highly recommend it.
> 
> ...



Thanks guys. The SSD was from CEX, i don't have spare cash to buy new. It must have some problem, my WD hdd, never disappears in the bios even when the SSD does, so must be a problem with the SSD.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 31, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> Thanks guys. The SSD was from CEX, i don't have spare cash to buy new. It must have some problem, my WD hdd, never disappears in the bios even when the SSD does, so must be a problem with the SSD.


No worries. Wish we could do more for you. While it's still running, back up your data! A least anything you can't loose.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 31, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No worries. Wish we could do more for you. While it's still running, back up your data! A least anything you can't loose.



Reinstalled on the M2 with the SSD removed.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 31, 2021)

I was Right










For fun lol


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 1, 2021)

I noticed when I had win 10 on my drive it was MBR partition when I went to the insider's program and got win 11 it automatically changed the drive to GPT


----------



## Shrek (Sep 1, 2021)

I'll be in trouble if it does that on my old (BIOS) machine.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 1, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I noticed when I had win 10 on my drive it was MBR partition when I went to the insider's program and got win 11 it automatically changed the drive to GPT


Hmmm that I'll have to see about. Was it on uefi on 10


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

So I've been running 22k.168 for a few days and it has been smooth as silk. The StartMenu jitter glitch from 22k.160 is gone and I can't find anything else wrong. The Notification settings have been refined somewhat, which is good, and Windows is not complaining about about it's firewall being disabled anymore. So yeah, solid improvement!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 1, 2021)

Tbh i think windows 11 is pretty solid, i haven't really found any problems with it.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So I've been running 22k.168 for a few days and it has been smooth as silk. The StartMenu jitter glitch from 22k.160 is gone and I can't find anything else wrong. The Notification settings have been refined somewhat, which is good, and Windows is not complaining about about it's firewall being disabled anymore. So yeah, solid improvement!



I'm still seeing the problem in the Mail app where I can't always type.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I'm still seeing the problem in the Mail app where I can't always type.


Hmm. I don't use ms mail, so this would be unknown to me. ThunderBird FTW!

Of course this is more a problem with that app and not the OS itself..


----------



## Shrek (Sep 1, 2021)

True, and other than that it seems solid; I say seems as I still see issues under the reliability app.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2021)

Microsoft Begins Kicking Out Insiders Running Windows 11 On Older PCs - Time to Go Back to Windows 10
					

Microsoft Begins Kicking Out Insiders Running Windows 11 On Older Devices - Warns Them to Move Back to Windows 10 Through ISO Files.




					wccftech.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi,
Time to kiss the donkey bye bye 
These checks and failed popups will be so often doubt it will be worth using any workarounds just to use 11 anymore.


----------



## Hugis (Sep 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Microsoft Begins Kicking Out Insiders Running Windows 11 On Older PCs - Time to Go Back to Windows 10
> 
> 
> Microsoft Begins Kicking Out Insiders Running Windows 11 On Older Devices - Warns Them to Move Back to Windows 10 Through ISO Files.
> ...


All good here at the mo...


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2021)

Hugis said:


> All good here at the mo...
> 
> View attachment 215132
> View attachment 215133



Ok if you don't need to be online like, forever...LOL.

Most people need or want to be able to use the internet.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Microsoft Begins Kicking Out Insiders Running Windows 11 On Older PCs - Time to Go Back to Windows 10
> 
> 
> Microsoft Begins Kicking Out Insiders Running Windows 11 On Older Devices - Warns Them to Move Back to Windows 10 Through ISO Files.
> ...


They couldn't kick me out if their lives depended on it. I'd LOVE to see them try though! ROFLMBO!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> They couldn't kick me out if their lives depended on it. I'd LOVE to see them try though! ROFLMBO!


 And if so, a few more years windows 10 isn't that bad either.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 1, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Hmmm that I'll have to see about. Was it on uefi on 10


I think it was in UEFI but I'm glad I didn't have to change the drive to gpt myself


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> And if so, a few more years windows 10 isn't that bad either.


Oh, eff THAT. I can't move off of Windows 10 fast enough. I am sooo done with that garbage UI..


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh, eff THAT. I can't move off of Windows 10 fast enough. I am sooo done with that garbage UI..



And you will say the same about windows 11 once there is 12


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 1, 2021)

Hmm.... getting "GSOD" in both 22000.160 and 22000.168.....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> And you will say the same about windows 11 once there is 12


Not if they screw it up. For context, I think Windows 7 is the absolute finest version of Windows to date! I think Windows 8 was hot, steamy poo, 8.1 was lightly dried out poo and 10 that same poo polished to a bright shiny finish.



VulkanBros said:


> Hmm.... getting "GSOD" in both 22000.160 and 22000.168.....
> 
> View attachment 215147
> View attachment 215148


What were you doing when that triggered?

EDIT;
Looking up that error code, it could be a USB instability. Are you running 11 from a USB drive? If so, that might be your problem.


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 1, 2021)

Browsing TPU -> "Windows 11 General Discussion"


VulkanBros said:


> .......I knew it, the thread is infected
> 
> On the serious path - it says something about "volmgr" Volume Manager: Failed to read KSR data - disk 1 sector 5f3 operation 0 status c0000225.
> I have a suspicion on the Samsung Magician software and "Rapid" mode



Found the sinner - NOT this thread after all 

It was Western Digital Dashboard 3.3.2.18  -  uninstalled.....let's see how long it will run without the ugly GSOD


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> It was Western Digital Dashboard 3.3.2.18 - uninstalled.....let's see how long it will run without the ugly GSOD


Ah, nice! That is likely just a slight compatibility problem with the utility itself and WD will sort it out soon. Keep your eyes open for an update to that utility.


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, nice! That is likely just a slight compatibility problem with the utility itself and WD will sort it out soon. Keep your eyes open for an update to that utility.


Yes - reading about this very problem right now on the WD Beta forum - I am not the only one with these problems 
But then again - vendors should have a chance to adopt there software to W11 - so that is in a sense OKAY


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Yes - reading about this very problem right now on the WD Beta forum - I am not the only one with these problems
> But then again - vendors should have a chance to adopt there software to W11 - so that is in a sense OKAY


Right. Every new OS release has minor glitches like this that need a fix. I wouldn't count this against Windows 11 or WD. Just one of those things that needs a bit of sorting out.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ThunderBird FTW!



I seem to recall a problem with Thunderbird and Exchange where one needs a paid add-on.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 1, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I think it was in UEFI but I'm glad I didn't have to change the drive to gpt myself


So... you were on AHCI but not GPT. They say though Windows 10/11 can convert to GPT just like that - HA


----------



## FireFox (Sep 1, 2021)

W10 and W11T dual boot, the other W11 has it is own bootloader





It was a nightmare.
I installed the new 970 on the M.2_2 socket and tried to disable the old 970 installed on the M.2_1 socket as @plastiscɧ suggested.
sadly it didn't work because even if the old drive it appeared to be disabled when i installed W11 it create dual boot, my only option was to remove the drive installed on the M.2_1 socket and then install W11, thankfully it worked.

drain the loop wasn't in my plans so i risked



It's really shameful but i have to say it.
I was running my 970 for 9 months without removing the heatsink film, just yesterday  noticed it
shame on me.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 1, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I was running my 970 for 9 months without removing the heatsink film, just yesterday noticed it



Well nothing bad happened, right?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Well nothing bad happened, right?


Nope.
I always was curious why the SSD was hitting 60c  when gaming


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 1, 2021)

LAME










Could my Reg File and some update interact  and say "Hey, Hey.... Stop-it, just STOP-IT!"


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 1, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I seem to recall a problem with Thunderbird and Exchange where one needs a paid add-on.


I have had no such experience. It runs perfectly.



theFOoL said:


> LAME


That's just silliness and it's easily defeated..


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 2, 2021)

*LINK*​


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 2, 2021)

windows beta update ver 22000.176

Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.176 | Windows Insider Blog


----------



## FireFox (Sep 2, 2021)

Saw it when was checking for updates but first i want to read the fixes and issues


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 2, 2021)

> DL'ing... ON my NoN-Supported RiG


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 2, 2021)

downloading the dev in my VMware now it's ver 22449.1000


----------



## FireFox (Sep 2, 2021)

Honestly i don't understand why i wrote this:


FireFox said:


> first i want to read the fixes and issues


When on Monday i wrote this:


FireFox said:


> i got a new NVMe so i can install W11 on it and keep the second copy of W11 just for test purpose when a new update is released.


Maybe it's the oldness


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 2, 2021)

I just got 22000.176 update


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> But because you are using SecureBoot there is frak-all we can do.


Alternatively, you can also enroll the efi image for whatever boot utility in your uefi.  It's trickier than just disabling secureboot, true, but you can do it.

In other news, I am on 11 on my daily workstation for right now.  Dunno why, got a burr in my butt or something and had to try it.

Seems fine so far.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 2, 2021)

22449.1000 fits on a single sided DVD again


----------



## Braegnok (Sep 2, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I just got 22000.176 update


+1, seems to have fixed the power button issue for me. When left clicking the power button, always had to click twice to bring up sleep, shut down and restart menu.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 3, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 22449.1000 fits on a single sided DVD again


?!? 22449.1000?



R-T-B said:


> In other news, I am on 11 on my daily workstation for right now.  Dunno why, got a burr in my butt or something and had to try it.


Which version?


R-T-B said:


> Seems fine so far.


As of 22000.168, I can not find any problems. Running it as an experimental main install on one of my T3500's. Runs perfectly.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 3, 2021)

I'm on 22000.176... where you guy's?


----------



## Shrek (Sep 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ?!? 22449.1000?



Server response - UUP dump


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ?!? 22449.1000?


New build in the Dev channel. Beta has been split off from Dev and will now be the run up to the launch version.








						Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22449
					

UPDATE 7:10PM PDT: Recently, Windows Insiders in both the Dev and Beta Channels began reporting that Start and Taskbar were unresponsive and Settings and other areas of the OS wouldn’t load. We quickly discovered an issue with a se




					blogs.windows.com
				



This build has little changes of notice, save for a shitton of bug fixing. Changelog under the spoiler, if you don't wanna go to Microsoft's site.



Spoiler



*What’s new in Build 22449*​
*SMB compression behavior change*​
We first introduced SMB compression in Windows Server 2022 & Windows 11. SMB compression allows an administrator, user, or application to request compression of files as they transfer over the network. This removes the need to first deflate a file manually with an application, copy it, then inflate on the destination PC. Compressed files will consume less network bandwidth and take less time to transfer, at the cost of slightly increased CPU usage during transfers.


Based on testing and analysis, we have changed the default behavior of compression. Previously, the SMB compression decision algorithm would attempt to compress the first 524,288,000 bytes (500MiB) of a file during transfer and track that at least 104,857,600 bytes (100MiB) compressed within that 500-MB range. If fewer than 100 MiB were compressible, SMB compression stopped trying to compress the rest of the file. If at least 100 MiB compressed, SMB compression attempted to compress the rest of the file. This meant that very large files with compressible data – for instance, a multi-gigabyte virtual machine disk – were likely to compress but a relatively small file – even a very compressible one – would not compress.


Starting in Build 22449, we will no longer use this decision algorithm by default. Instead, if compression is requested, we will always attempt to compress. If you wish to modify this new behavior to return to a decision algorithm, please see this article: Understanding and controlling compression behaviors.


Please use the Feedback Hub to give feedback or report issues with SMB compression, using the Files, Folders, and Online Storage > File Sharing category.


*Changes and Improvements*​

The boot screen now shows a progressive ring animation for loading the OS instead of an animated circle of dots. We are working to replace this animated circle of dots in other areas of the OS over time.






Right-clicking on the Bluetooth entry in Quick Settings and selecting Settings will now open the main Bluetooth & Devices page in Settings.
The Windows startup sound will no longer play after an unattended update (aka a scheduled Windows update when you are not at your PC).
Added a link to the touch keyboard personalization settings from Typing > Touch Keyboard to help improve discoverability.
Notifications now have an acrylic background.
Updated animation used in the notification introducing you to Windows Hello if it hasn’t been set up.
Updated the dialog when closing Windows Sandbox so that it has rounded visuals.
Adjusted the design of Notification Center to make the app names more visibly separated from the notifications.

*Fixes*​
*[Taskbar]*

If your Taskbar is set to auto-hide, hovering over the Taskbar corner or bottom of secondary monitors should now properly invoke the Taskbar.
Fixed an issue that could make the calendar flyout get in a state where only the week names would load and not the calendar part.
Addressed an issue where the lunar calendar would get out of sync with the actual date in the calendar flyout.
If you’ve updated your time format, additional clocks added to the calendar flyout will now update to reflect that.
Hovering over one of the Desktops in the Task View flyout should no longer unexpectedly change your active Desktop.
The Focus Assist button in Notification Center now has an accessible name for screen readers.
Fixed an underlying issue that was causing the font in the Taskbar previews to not be correct.
Did some work to help make explorer.exe more reliable when using the Taskbar on multiple monitors.

*[Input]*

We mitigated an issue that was making the Mail app not able to accept keyboard input into the address / subject lines of a new email sometimes.
Also fixed an input related deadlock that was making certain windows not respond to mouse input, including Search, Start, and the emoji panel.
If you’re using a tablet or 2-in-1 device in tablet posture, the touch keyboard should now be invoked when tapping Command Prompt to input text without having to tap the touch keyboard button.
The N’Ko keyboard name should now display correctly in the input flyout when added to the input list.
We did some work to address an animation issue with the shadow when opening the emoji panel or voice typing.
Made some performance improvements to help address an issue where the Pinyin IME would take a significant amount of time to start.
Addressed an issue where the Pinyin IME would crash and get stuck in a broken state that could result in no longer being able to type anything.
We fixed an issue where Japanese IME didn’t lock Kana input mode and reverted it to Romaji input mode after inputting a single character while UAC was disabled or using Windows Sandbox. Thank you everyone who’s shared feedback so far, we really appreciate it.
We fixed an issue that when you insert multiple prolong sounds in a row with Japanese IME, the first one and remaining ones were inserted with different character code.
We addressed some cases where you wouldn’t see anything when trying to launch the input switcher (Win + Space), including when using Windows Sandbox.
We fixed an issue where an angry looking emoji was returned if you searched for “sad” in the emoji panel.
Made some tweaks to fix rendering with certain characters when writing vertically, for example writing Japanese vertically with Meiryo UI.
Did some work to address an issue that could cause the left mouse click button on precision touchpads to get stuck and stop working.
Inputting ALT key codes on the number pad when using the Japanese IME should work now.
Addressed an issue that was making Alt-Gr occasionally get ignored when a client RDP window was active.
Made a change to help address an issue that could result in characters getting dropped when typing with the Korean IME into certain win32 text boxes.

*[File Explorer]*

We’ve done some work to help address an underlying issue where moving certain app windows would be very slow if a File Explorer window was also visible on the screen.
The command bar should now be properly mirrored in Arabic and Hebrew and fixed some positioning when using the command bar flyouts in those display languages.
Mitigated an issue impacting explorer.exe reliability.
Fixed a text rendering issue with the apostrophe in the Move Folder dialog.
Clicking the “Network discovery is turned off” message in File Explorer will now navigate to a more relevant location instead of just the main page of Network Settings.
Fixed an underlying issue that is believed to be the cause of explorer.exe crashing for some people when using the paste button when right-clicking in File Explorer.

*[Settings]*

Fixed a bug that was causing the battery level displayed for connected Bluetooth devices in Settings to get stuck and appear out of date.
The contrast issues in Sound settings should be fixed now when using the Desert contrast theme.
Addressed an issue where selecting 5.1 audio type in Sound Settings wasn’t sticking.
The sliders in the Sound Settings volume mixer should no longer unexpectedly be different lengths.
The Searching Windows link on the Search Permissions page in Settings now works and should no longer crash Settings if the indexer is not running.
Made some improvements to help address an underlying issue that could result in display positions and settings being unexpectedly forgotten.
Fixed an issue that was causing the profile picture in the top corner of Settings to scale poorly sometimes.
The time format in Power & Battery Settings should now follow your preferences.
Addressed an issue where clicking the high brightness warning in Powery & Battery Settings wouldn’t lower the brightness.
The Video Playback page in Settings should no longer show battery options for devices without batteries.
Fixed misspelling of Santali in Language Settings.
Fixed misspelling Malaysia (TA-MY) in Language Settings when using the Tamil display language.
Did some work to fix an issue where navigating to Lock Screen was crashing Settings sometimes.
The “only allow Windows Hello sign-in for Microsoft accounts on this device” setting in Sign-in Settings will now only show for accounts where this option supported.
You can now select the text of the update names in Windows Update History again if you would like to copy them out.
Addressed an issue that is believed to be the root cause of some people experiencing crashes when clicking on some of the links in the Advanced Options page of Windows Update Settings.
Windows Update History should now correctly show the number of updates in each category, instead of showing 0.
The BitLocker link in Settings will no longer crash if it’s clicked on devices where it’s not supported.
Fixed a few places in Settings where Narrator wasn’t reading items, including making an update so Narrator will now announce success after successfully pairing a device.
Options in Personalization Settings that aren’t supported when a contrast theme has been selected will now be disabled.
Opening Taskbar Settings in Windows Sandbox will no longer crash Settings.
Fixed a hang relating to the input flyout that was causing Quick Settings to hang and not launch.
Did some work to address an issue where the edit button in Quick Settings would go missing sometimes.
Fixed a deadlock that was resulting in cellular data on/off values not matching between Quick Settings and Cellular Settings page.
Quick Settings shouldn’t get clipped anymore when using Magnifier.
Addressed an issue that was making the Duplicate option under the Project flyout in Quick Settings not work in some cases.

*[Logging in and Authentication]*

The icons used in Windows Spotlight text on the lock screen should display properly now and not look like boxes sometimes.
The Windows startup sound should no longer play while updates are in progress.
Tweaked the buttons of the UAC dialog so the pressed state is more consistent with other buttons.
The image in the Windows Hello notification is now visible when using light mode.
The “Getting things ready for you” text after an update should now be written in the correct font (Segoe UI Variable).
Did some work to help reduce potential banding effects on the “getting things ready” screen after first setting up a device.
Addressed an issue where the Number Lock state did not persist during a Fast Start reboot.
Fixed an issue that could cause the Lock screen to appear blank with the default lock screen image if lock screen slideshow was enabled combined with “Automatically pick accent color from my background” in Personalization settings.

*[Bluetooth and Devices]*

We fixed an issue for Insiders with paired Bluetooth LE devices that was causing an increase in Bluetooth reliability issues and bugchecks after resume from hibernate or when Bluetooth was turned off.
Fixed a crash with certain connected devices that could result in not being able to use Bluetooth.
Mitigated an issue for certain connected devices that was resulting in unexpected beeping, lower than expected maximum volume, occasional Windows Audio service hangs, and volume seemingly getting stuck.
Addressed an issue that was making certain scanners not work.
Fixed an issue that could cause unexpected brightness changes when adding a monitor, closing then opening a laptop lid, changing resolution or orientation (including autorotation) or a in game setting or a full-screen mode at a different resolution.
A new display driver being installed should no longer unexpectedly re-enable disabled devices, including graphics adapters.

*[Windowing]*

Min/Max buttons in the title bar of certain apps should no longer become distorted after turning off a contrast theme.
Fixed an explorer.exe crash that could happen when using ALT + Tab.
The keyboard focus in ALT + Tab and Task View should be easier to see now.

*[Microsoft Store]*
The following issues were fixed in the most recent Store updates:

We fixed the issue where the install button might not be functional in limited scenarios.
We also fixed an issue where rating and reviews were not available for some apps.

*[Chat from Microsoft Teams]*

Arabic and Hebrew languages will now allow changing Teams Settings.
We fixed the issue where if you were making an outgoing call, there was no ring tone, but the user interface would show that the call is getting connected.

*[Other]*

Made a change to help improve Task Manager launch performance in certain scenarios where it was unexpectedly very slow.
Addressed an issue that was making certain applications sometimes get the wrong color profile in multi-monitor scenarios.
Fixed an underlying crash that was resulting in the recording and screenshot options in the Xbox Game Bar getting unexpectedly disabled.
Addressed an underlying app deployment issue believed to be the root cause of Windows Security not launching on a small number of devices.
The Windows Boot Loader text should now correctly say Windows 11.
Fixed the logo in the Store apps troubleshooter.
We did some work on WSL2 to help improve the performance and reliability of localhost relay.

_NOTE: Some fixes noted here in Insider Preview builds from the active development branch may make their way into the servicing updates for the released version of Windows 11 after general availability on October 5th. _


*Known issues*​
*[General]*

*Windows Insiders with **Windows Defender Application Guard** (WDAG) enabled will not receive this build. There is an issue in this build that causes PCs to bugcheck continuously with WDAG enabled. We hope to have this fixed in the next flight. *
We’re working on a fix for an issue that is causing some Surface Pro X devices to bug check with a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR.

*[Start] *

In some cases, you might be unable to enter text when using Search from Start or the Taskbar. If you experience the issue, press WIN + R on the keyboard to launch the Run dialog box, then close it.
System and Windows Terminal is missing when right-clicking on the Start button (WIN + X).

*[Taskbar]*

The Taskbar will sometimes flicker when switching input methods.

*[Search]*

After clicking the Search icon on the Taskbar, the Search panel may not open. If this occurs, restart the “Windows Explorer” process, and open the search panel again.
Search panel might appear as black and not display any content below the search box.

*[File Explorer]*

If you right click files in OneDrive locations in File Explorer, the context menu will unexpectedly dismiss when you hover over entries that open sub-menus, such as “Open with”.

*[Widgets]*

The widgets board may appear empty. To work around the issue, you can sign out and then sign back in again.
Widgets may be displayed in the wrong size on external monitors. If you encounter this, you can launch the widgets via touch or WIN + W shortcut on your actual PC display first and then launch on your secondary monitors.

*[Windows Sandbox]*

We’re investigating an issue in which Windows Sandbox may not launch for some Insiders after upgrading to this build.

*[Microsoft Store]*

We continue to work to improve search relevance in the Store.

*[Localization]*

There is an issue where some Insiders may be some missing translations from their user experience for a small subset of languages running the latest Insider Preview builds. To confirm if you have been impacted, please visit this Answers forum post and follow the steps for remediation.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 3, 2021)

I going to try to make a Go Edition later... Stay tuned for the preview build


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 3, 2021)

Also, PCs will still receive Windows 11 Insider builds as long as they meet all Windows 11 requirements, save for TPM 2.0 and CPU model. So if you want to keep using Windows 11 without resorting to hacks, you can do so if your system matches all requirements save for TPM and CPU model, by flighting Insider Dev Channel builds.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 3, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I'm on 22000.176... where you guy's?


Haven't updated yet..


windwhirl said:


> Also, PCs will still receive Windows 11 Insider builds as long as they meet all Windows 11 requirements, save for TPM 2.0 and CPU model. So if you want to keep using Windows 11 without resorting to hacks, you can do so if your system matches all requirements save for TPM and CPU model, by flighting Insider Dev Channel builds.
> View attachment 215299


ROFLMBO! Typical microsoft.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 3, 2021)

My system took a pretty big update, then left a watermark on the lower right corner of the desktop. When the desktop loaded it looked like it was ready to crash because the toolbar wasn't loading. I just plugged my usb stick in and restarted the system and installed 10 again.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 3, 2021)

freeagent said:


> My system took a pretty big update, then left a watermark on the lower right corner of the desktop. When the desktop loaded it looked like it was ready to crash because the toolbar wasn't loading. I just plugged my usb stick in and restarted the system and installed 10 again.


What's your system? What build...


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2021)

Win 11 has a broken update, DO NOT UPDATE

lemme copy paste from my other thread
win 11 update is breaking everyones taskbars, uninstalling the update does not fix

Taskbar will not load. Cannot open start menu : Windows11 (reddit.com)

There is a workaround here so that you dont need to nuke your OS
Regedit workaround


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Win 11 has a broken update, DO NOT UPDATE
> 
> lemme copy paste from my other thread
> win 11 update is breaking everyones taskbars, uninstalling the update does not fix
> ...


Ah,  it pisses me off these guys didn't post the build version.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 3, 2021)

hhmm my taskbar is fine


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 3, 2021)

Had to guy's in my ASUS Eee PC 1018b 

It's just updating so far


----------



## FireFox (Sep 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Win 11 has a broken update, DO NOT UPDATE


Which update?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Which update?


unsure as it was automatic here, and it broke the OS so i bad i couldnt use anything

I had a macrium backup from yesterday, so i reset and disabled updates for now... check the reddit thread for info


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Win 11 has a broken update, DO NOT UPDATE
> 
> lemme copy paste from my other thread
> win 11 update is breaking everyones taskbars, uninstalling the update does not fix
> ...



*UPDATE 7:10PM PDT:* Recently, Windows Insiders in both the Dev and Beta Channels began reporting that Start and Taskbar were unresponsive and Settings and other areas of the OS wouldn’t load. We quickly discovered an issue with a server-side deployment that went out to Insiders and canceled that deployment. If you were impacted by this issue, you can use the following steps to get back into a working state on your PC.


*Step 1:* Use CTRL-ALT-DEL and choose to open Task Manager.
*Step 2*: Choose “More details” at the bottom of Task Manager to expand Task Manager.
*Step 3*: Go to “File” and choose “Run new task”.
*Step 4:* Type “cmd” in the “Open” field.
*Step 5:* Paste the following (everything in bold):
*reg delete HKCU\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\IrisService /f && shutdown -r -t 0*
*Step 6*: Hit enter, and then your PC should reboot. After rebooting, everything should be back to normal.

Source: https://blogs.windows.com/windows-i...g-windows-11-insider-preview-build-22000-176/


----------



## Hugis (Sep 3, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> *UPDATE 7:10PM PDT:* Recently, Windows Insiders in both the Dev and Beta Channels began reporting that Start and Taskbar were unresponsive and Settings and other areas of the OS wouldn’t load. We quickly discovered an issue with a server-side deployment that went out to Insiders and canceled that deployment. If you were impacted by this issue, you can use the following steps to get back into a working state on your PC.
> 
> 
> *Step 1:* Use CTRL-ALT-DEL and choose to open Task Manager.
> ...


mines fine, just updated. Guess ill give it some time...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 3, 2021)

On .176 here too, no problems. Think it might only be the newest dev version causing this-Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22449 to the Dev Channel. I'm not in the DEV channel


----------



## Hugis (Sep 3, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> On .176 here too, no problems. Think it might only be the newest dev version causing this-Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22449 to the Dev Channel. I'm not in the DEV channel


me neither i hopped onto beta but that blog post is for our build 2k.176, weird


----------



## Mussels (Sep 3, 2021)

The bug was related to syncing internet time, and crashing out explorer somehow?


Setting your time a few days to the future fixed it, and disabling internet time sync kept it fixed


----------



## FireFox (Sep 3, 2021)

So that means that i shouldn't install it?


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Win 11 has a broken update, DO NOT UPDATE
> 
> lemme copy paste from my other thread
> win 11 update is breaking everyones taskbars, uninstalling the update does not fix
> ...


Dev build 22449.1000 works fine for me, no issues so far.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 3, 2021)

Currently booting with Dev on my USB SSD.  Having fun and yes I'm sure M$ remove that update

Eh I DL the 2004 so now once updated I have to use Win11pass


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Taskbar will not load. Cannot open start menu : Windows11 (reddit.com)


Mods at Reddit have removed that post. It seems like it was a false alarm or maybe a prank.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Mods at Reddit have removed that post. It seems like it was a false alarm or maybe a prank.



Nope. It was real.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433593880541163529

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433615378362503177



BTW, those links redirect to the builds announcement blog posts, which now have an addendum about that issue at the beginning


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 3, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Nope. It was real.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433593880541163529
> 
> ...


Fair enough. So avoid 22k.176. Noted. Skipping it.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 3, 2021)

FireFox said:


> t was a nightmare.
> I installed the new 970 on the M.2_2 socket and tried to disable the old 970 installed on the M.2_1 socket as @plastiscɧ suggested.


teh EVO plus 970 is your new?


----------



## Hugis (Sep 3, 2021)

My lappy got that bug, but the CMD script fixed it


----------



## FireFox (Sep 3, 2021)

Mussels said:


> unsure as it was automatic here, and it broke the OS so i bad i couldnt use anything
> 
> I had a macrium backup from yesterday, so i reset and disabled updates for now... check the reddit thread for info


I said it from the beginning to keep updates pause.
Let the others cry first. 


plastiscɧ said:


> The EVO plus 970 is your new?


This is my second 970 EVO PLUS, and yes it's new.



lexluthermiester said:


> Mods at Reddit have removed that post. It seems like it was a false alarm or maybe a prank.


No no, it was real, saw a lot of people crying about it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 3, 2021)

FireFox said:


> No no, it was real, saw a lot of people crying about it


Yeah, I saw the twitter posts.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 3, 2021)

FireFox said:


> This is my second 970 EVO PLUS, and yes it's new.


*then I must / would like to apologize* for the inconvenience! however, your, absolutely good, EVO plus is a GEN3 hard drive. and that what I had cooked up at the time only works if you turn on GEN4 completely, at the price of "sacrificing" the GEN3.
perhaps I have expressed that in the translation unclean or it did not come across correctly.
I am often on the road with a translator who translates perfectly but my writing is often a bit mysterious to him because I often write in dialect and omit syllables or do not always consider the grammar correctly so that he can work properly with it


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 3, 2021)

Going Dev on  USB SSD just for FuN







theFOoL said:


> Going Dev on  USB SSD just for FuN


Ah OK so now M$ knows of what it's on now lol worth a try though. Going to try other ways later

Eh stupid Me  I have the be on WiN10 bc M$ didn't add that function till 11 

And... I was wrong. WiN10 has the same message.  Oh well


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Sep 3, 2021)

Hello All,
Is it possible to remove the 22449.1000 watermark ?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 3, 2021)

Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> Hello All,
> Is it possible to remove the 22449.1000 watermark ?


no, cus this version expires

all "genuine" Dev-Versions are flagged with this kind of sign


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Sep 3, 2021)

The 22000.176 has no watermark.
What is the difference between the 2200.176 and the 22449.1000 version ?
They have the same date...


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 3, 2021)

Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> The 22000.176 has no watermark.
> What is the difference between the 2200.176 and the 22449.1000 version ?
> They have the same date...


They're both different channels. 22000 will be the launch version of Windows 11,while 22449 is decoupled from Windows 11 and will be in constant development, with some features later making their way to mainstream Windows 11 or not.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 3, 2021)

Of course, Dev/Preview = for Testing purposes only


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Which version?


Was .160 as of that post.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 3, 2021)

Did Windows move to 11 because the Mac OS did?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 3, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Did Windows move to 11 because the Mac OS did?


i think after 10 years of running win10 they had to come up with something "new".
Because as long as the other systems (except 8) have also had their lifespan.
I suspect at least

you have to give credit to the 11, that with half of the files a more fluid general feeling has come about. but new brushes sweep well....


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 3, 2021)

HA - WIN98SEGD WiNXpGD WiNVista(GD on SP1)  WiN7 Best IMO WiN8BD but 8.1OK WIN10GD WiN11 to be determined...


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 3, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> HA - WIN98SEGD WiNXpGD WiNVista(GD on SP1)  WiN7 Best IMO WiN8BD but 8.1OK WIN10GD WiN11 to be determined...


For a moment I thought I was looking at a product key string lol


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Sep 4, 2021)

Than what is the best build to use now.
The 22000.176 or the 22449.1000.
Has one of the two better features or more stability ?

Stefan


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2021)

Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> Than what is the best build to use now.
> The 22000.176 or the 22449.1000.
> Has one of the two better features or more stability ?
> 
> Stefan


Actually, right now the best one to use is the 22000.168 build. 22000.176 has a serious glitch and 22449.1000 is the dev build not the Windows 11 beta. You want to avoid that one.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 4, 2021)

Wow. the dead 11 build was because of a faulty ad injection.

Microsoft reportedly broke Windows 11 by injecting ads (xda-developers.com)


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Sep 4, 2021)

22000.176 runs fine on my pc, so that is the best way to go ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Wow. the dead 11 build was because of a faulty ad injection.
> 
> Microsoft reportedly broke Windows 11 by injecting ads (xda-developers.com)


Looks like they published a fix;


> First of all, Microsoft did publish a fix. If your PC is in an unusable state and you’re reading this in an effort to get out of it, this is what you need to do:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


However, I'm going to stick to my earlier recommendation to skip 22000.176 for now.



Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> 22000.176 runs fine on my pc, so that is the best way to go ?


If the taskbar/start menu begins to glitch or give you trouble, use the above registry edit to fix it.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Wow. the dead 11 build was because of a faulty ad injection.
> 
> Microsoft reportedly broke Windows 11 by injecting ads (xda-developers.com)



I think they're half-right half-wrong. The ad so to speak is Teams integration with the Windows shell. Teams is integrated into the Start Menu/Taskbar, hence why it could affect the system that bad. Though an error like that should have never made it into the build.

So, yeah. Not an ad in the traditional sense, and I feel like it's the wrong word to use in this context. Then again, I can't come up with a better one, so it might as well be that.

Also, assuming 22000.176 is "post-RTM" when W11 isn't launched yet. Nobody outside of Microsoft knows what W11 build will ship to current Windows 10 users that get to upgrade to W11 on October 5, nor when will OEMs switch to installing W11 instead of 10 on new computers and what build they'll use. 

Hell, I'd argue no one in Microsoft knows either.


Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> 22000.176 runs fine on my pc, so that is the best way to go ?


Beta channel is better if you want a modicum of stability. Dev may have extra features (right now, it really doesn't), but less stability.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> So, yeah. Not an ad in the traditional sense, and I feel like it's the wrong word to use in this context. Then again, I can't come up with a better one, so it might as well be that.


Promotion? I think that's as close as we can get without us the word ad. That is what they're doing, promoting their Teams app.


windwhirl said:


> Though an error like that should have never made it into the build.


Agreed, that might have been a last-minute addition to the build before going live. Clearly it needed more testing.



windwhirl said:


> Hell, I'd argue no one in Microsoft knows either.


Very likely except for the final built teams.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 4, 2021)

Hi, fellas. 

My question is relevant both to Windows 10 and 11, so I thought opening another thread for just one question was pointless.

So: how resource-intensive are the different versions (Home, Pro and the rest)? I've got a very basic Intel Compute Stick with an Atom x5 CPU and 2 GB RAM. Even the CPU is weak as hell, but with the GPU's hardware acceleration, it's actually alright for watching films. My bigger problem is the 2 GB RAM which gets full even with no programs open. Do you guys think I could shave RAM usage down a bit by installing Win 10/11 Home instead of Pro on it?


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 4, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Hi, fellas.
> 
> My question is relevant both to Windows 10 and 11, so I thought opening another thread for just one question was pointless.
> 
> So: how resource-intensive are the different versions (Home, Pro and the rest)? I've got a very basic Intel Compute Stick with an Atom x5 CPU and 2 GB RAM. Even the CPU is weak as hell, but with the GPU's hardware acceleration, it's actually alright for watching films. My bigger problem is the 2 GB RAM which gets full even with no programs open. Do you guys think I could shave RAM usage down a bit by installing Win 10/11 Home instead of Pro on it?


That's one rare device. But with just 2 GB of RAM... That sucks. 

Is it really necessary to use W10/11? Why not 7, it is lighter on resources.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 4, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Hi, fellas.
> 
> My question is relevant both to Windows 10 and 11, so I thought opening another thread for just one question was pointless.
> 
> So: how resource-intensive are the different versions (Home, Pro and the rest)? I've got a very basic Intel Compute Stick with an Atom x5 CPU and 2 GB RAM. Even the CPU is weak as hell, but with the GPU's hardware acceleration, it's actually alright for watching films. My bigger problem is the 2 GB RAM which gets full even with no programs open. Do you guys think I could shave RAM usage down a bit by installing Win 10/11 Home instead of Pro on it?


Check out my (current) system specs. Windows versions have mostly the same resource usage between editions, and Running 20H1 on a 2GB Atom is basically horrible in every way, trust me.

I'd be looking at lightweight home-theatre Linux distros in your shoes tbh.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> My bigger problem is the 2 GB RAM which gets full even with no programs open. Do you guys think I could shave RAM usage down a bit by installing Win 10/11 Home instead of Pro on it?


Not really. Home & Pro run a similar default memory footprint. The key is to disable or delete as many services and runtimes as possible without killing the functionality of your device. If you want a walk-through for making Windows 11 run lean and clean, I'll be happy to post it. You need only ask..

You can also go the Win10 LTSC route, which runs very lean & clean by default. Still needs tweaking, but very workable.



windwhirl said:


> That's one rare device. But with just 2 GB of RAM... That sucks.


True, but It's workable.


windwhirl said:


> Is it really necessary to use W10/11? Why not 7, it is lighter on resources.


To keep Win7 safe for internet access, they would need to install a viable and still supported security suite, which would only make the situation worse on that particular device.



Chrispy_ said:


> I'd be looking at lightweight home-theatre Linux distros in your shoes tbh.


On that device it would be a rabbit hole, let's not go down it.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> On that device it would be a rabbit hole, let's not go down it.


Hah, agreed - but everything about that device is already "down the rabbit hole" so I don't think that's really an issue


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> To keep Win7 safe for internet access, they would need to install a viable and still supported security suite, which would only make the situation worse on that particular device.


That. Windows 10 has everything you need for a modern PC. Of course some bloatware as well, but a very minimal amount, and it can be trimmed down. I'd rather not install resource-heavy third-party antivirus programs just for basic use.



Chrispy_ said:


> Check out my (current) system specs. Windows versions have mostly the same resource usage between editions, and Running 20H1 on a 2GB Atom is basically horrible in every way, trust me.
> 
> I'd be looking at lightweight home-theatre Linux distros in your shoes tbh.


Wow, those are some system specs! Welcome to my world.  

I've also thought about going the Linux way, tbh. Which distro would you recommend for a minimalistic device like this?



lexluthermiester said:


> Not really. Home & Pro run a similar default memory footprint. The key is to disable or delete as many services and runtimes as possible without killing the functionality of your device. If you want a walk-through for making Windows 11 run lean and clean, I'll be happy to post it. You need only ask..


My curiosity is picked, consider it asked. 



lexluthermiester said:


> On that device it would be a rabbit hole, let's not go down it.


What do you mean? Is there too much tweaking to do with that route as well?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2021)

Chrispy_ said:


> Hah, agreed - but everything about that device is already "down the rabbit hole" so I don't think that's really an issue


To be fair, I think the limitation is the 2GB of RAM. If we can lean down an install of 11 for them, this will work on an acceptable level.



AusWolf said:


> I've also thought about going the Linux way, tbh. Which distro would you recommend for a minimalistic device like this?


If you're willing to take the plunge, Mint XFCE. Lean, clean and with all the functionality you would need.




__





						Linux Mint 20.2 "Uma" - Linux Mint
					

Linux Mint is an elegant, easy to use, up to date and comfortable desktop operating system.




					linuxmint.com
				



If you want to read more about it see below. It is my very favorite version of Linux.




__





						Choose the right edition — Linux Mint Installation Guide  documentation
					






					linuxmint-installation-guide.readthedocs.io
				






AusWolf said:


> What do you mean? Is there too much tweaking to do with that route as well?


You loose a lot when you jump from Windows to Linux. As much as I love Linux, reality must intrude.


AusWolf said:


> My curiosity is picked, consider it asked.


Ok give me a day or two to put it together. I might create a new thread for it, but will link here if I do.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you're willing to take the plunge, Mint XFCE. Lean, clean and with all the functionality you would need.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, Mint! I've tried it before, it's not bad.  Is the difference in demand for resource big among the versions? Cinnamon looks the best, thb - not that looks matter much.



lexluthermiester said:


> You loose a lot when you jump from Windows to Linux. As much as I love Linux, reality must intrude.


I know. I would never ever have Linux on my main PC for such reasons (there is no life without MS Office and DirectX), but for a movie-watching Compute Stick, it might work.



lexluthermiester said:


> Ok give me a day or two to put it together. I might create a new thread for it, but will link here if I do.


That would be awesome!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Ah, Mint! I've tried it before, it's not bad.  Is the difference in demand for resource big among the versions? Cinnamon looks the best, thb - not that looks matter much.


On a system with only 2GB yes, the difference matters.


AusWolf said:


> That would be awesome!


Fair warning this is going to require some nitty-gritty modifications of the OS and will not be for the faint of heart.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 4, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> On a system with only 2GB yes, the difference matters.


The iso seems to be about the same size. But ok, I believe you.  Maybe doing a test with both would produce some interesting reading. 

Also, what do you think about a 32-bit version? Would that be lighter than the normal one?

Edit: Never mind, I see 32 bit versions aren't available anymore (at least I can't find one).



lexluthermiester said:


> Fair warning this is going to require some nitty-gritty modifications of the OS and will not be for the faint of heart.


If I've got to dig into the registry, no problem. If you mean something more serious, um... we'll see.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Also, what do you think about a 32-bit version? Would that be lighter than the normal one?


With Windows, yes. With Linux, not really. Stick with the 64bit version of Mint.


AusWolf said:


> If I've got to dig into the registry, no problem. If you mean something more serious, um... we'll see.


Fair enough.

In other news, this happened.








This leaves me wondering if I've missed something or if ThioJoe has. Gonna have to try a fresh install of 22k.168 from a stock ISO...

EDIT:
Ok, this works on a stock ISO as long as you have TPM & SB.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 4, 2021)

*a "new" time table*

but generally its displayed what happened in the past tho


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 4, 2021)

here is a website that you can go through your services in windows 10
Black Viper's Windows 7 Service Pack 1 Service Configurations - Black Viper | BlackViper.Com


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 4, 2021)

What y'all think. I used WINpass11 on a WiN10 drive to which I restored from a backed up drive. As I read from the Club 775 on FB they Hence that M$ will not allow updates going into the Final once installed due to your cpu.. .


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 4, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> As I read from the Club 775 on FB they Hence that M$ will not allow updates going into the Final once installed due to your cpu.. .


No, but when the Final ISO is released, work-arounds will be made and manual updates of critical patches can be installed.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 4, 2021)

critical patches - like I Get why most of people would need but me no. I'm safe when looking the Web and Defender always on unless otherwise


----------



## Mussels (Sep 5, 2021)

People will absolutely make third party tools to update on unsupported machines, MS just wants to make it clear they arent responsible for failed updates and issues on older hardware

the broken build of 11 was also related to how it connected to an external server with bad data, so it went bad even when people rolled back as they still had something (teams) poking that server

it's all fixed now, and no longer an issue


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 5, 2021)

Yay! On my IDE Laptop Based HDD. Installing WiN11 Preview Build 

Now we'll see how good WiN11 runs Muhaha  ​


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 5, 2021)

When DDR5 becomes mainstream, that's when I'll be upgrading to 11 & TPM 2.0 will be default on those motherboards I would presume.
BUT won't be upgrading anything until games I like run better on 11 & it can be proven that they do reliably. 
No problems... life goes on!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 5, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> TPM 2.0 will be default on those motherboards


tpm is default since z300 motherboards. so basically 2 yrs

i hope i am not wrong. but z400 def!






but no1 ever used it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Yay! On my IDE Laptop Based HDD. Installing WiN11 Preview Build
> 
> Now we'll see how good WiN11 runs Muhaha  ​


Tell us how THAT goes!


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Tell us how THAT goes!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Sep 5, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> tpm is default since z300 motherboards. so basically 2 yrs
> 
> i hope i am not wrong. but z400 def!
> 
> ...


Dunno about Intel, been an AMD man for yrs already. They system in my sig & my B450 mobo do not have any TPM chips in them but have the headers for them. A quick check on ebay reveals they are unreasonably priced to justify their purchase imo.
Anyway, not worried, by the time game devs get around to optimising games that I like for win 11, I'm hoping mobo vendors (DDR5 tech) will have TPM chips already on them by default.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Tell us how THAT goes!


Inplace Upgrade via Windows Update
If you have problems to install an update or you get the error 0x800f0984 "PSFX_E_MATCHING_BINARY_MISSING", you can try to repair this error without an ISO.

You "force" an inplace upgrade via Windows Update by creating a registry key for it. This key will be removed automatically after the Inplace upgrade.

Start command prompt as administrator
Reg.exe Add HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion /v AllowInplaceUpgrade /t REG_DWORD /f /d 1
and press Enter.

After that it can take up to 48 hours until the Inplace Upgrade is executed via Windows Update. Therefore, you should not be surprised if nothing happens even on "Check for updates" in the first time.

As an explanation: Microsoft then downloads not only the update, but a complete version and then installs it. It is as if one provides an ISO oneself and this content is then used for the repair.



AlwaysHope said:


> A quick check on ebay reveals they are unreasonably priced to justify their purchase imo.



*heres the MAYBE solution*  <----


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> People will absolutely make third party tools to update on unsupported machines,


Windows Update Minitool still works, I have the feeling there won't be a need for new tools.


Mussels said:


> MS just wants to make it clear they arent responsible for failed updates and issues on older hardware


Agreed on that theory. Could have worked on their communication though.


Mussels said:


> the broken build of 11 was also related to how it connected to an external server with bad data, so it went bad even when people rolled back as they still had something (teams) poking that server


I maintain that error should never have happened. That was just stupid. 


theFOoL said:


> Yay! On my IDE Laptop Based HDD. Installing WiN11 Preview Build
> 
> Now we'll see how good WiN11 runs Muhaha  ​


You daredevil!


----------



## FireFox (Sep 5, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> I maintain that error should never have happened. That was just stupid.


They are human beings like you and me.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> They are human beings like you and me.



those human beings make six figures. i make 30k. there is a difference.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> They are human beings like you and me.


sure? i thought they are computer-programs


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 5, 2021)

And.. ..  Here we.... GO! @350AM When I hit restart... @418 75% @422 91% @431 "Please Wait" @433 Sign in and waiting to load @440 Finally up lol

Remove Watermark *LINK* *DL*


----------



## FireFox (Sep 5, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> those human beings make six figures. i make 30k. there is a difference.


That doesn't matter, there's no perfect human being on planet earth and that's fact.
Sorry for the off-topic.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> That doesn't matter, there's no perfect human being on planet earth and that's fact.
> Sorry for the off-topic.



the mods will get over it. 

and yes I agree with you overall.  

off-topic:  I found a new microwave dinner at the grocery store, lasagna, and it tastes just as good as the ones baked in oven for 50 minutes... its amazing and cheap.

on-topic:  i'm looking forward to upgrading my work laptop to windows 11 at end of October or November.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> That doesn't matter, there's no perfect human being on planet earth and that's fact.
> Sorry for the off-topic.


but a billion-dollar corporation should not wobble like this.
there are highly educated people with all the skills that universities have to offer, and they act according to the motto: if i don't come today, i'll come tomorrow....






off topic: i must also write my judgments in an audit-proof manner. and if possible, not treat people unfairly.





new holograms on WIN11 devices when purchased


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Remove Watermark *LINK* *DL*


Is that for 22449.1000?



plastiscɧ said:


> but a *Trillion*-dollar corporation should not wobble like this.


Fixed


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is that for 22449.1000?
> 
> 
> Fixed


Yes


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 5, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Yes


u made my Sunday Evening mate --- new stuff to play for me


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 5, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> u made my Sunday Evening mate --- new stuff to play for me


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> View attachment 215598


Love that Wallpaper!


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Love that Wallpaper!


Wallpaper


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 5, 2021)

Playing Valorant on Windows 11 requires TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot
					

Riot Games' Valorant now requires TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot to run. That's because the game's Vanguard anti-cheat engine now carries these requirements on Windows 11 to ensure secured systems.




					www.neowin.net
				




@R-T-B @lexluthermiester , there isn't much to the article other than the news that Valorant has integrated TPM and Secure Boot (I'm guessing they use a boot-time kernel-level driver?) in their anti-cheat system, but it's relevant to know, I suppose.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 5, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Playing Valorant on Windows 11 requires TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot
> 
> 
> Riot Games' Valorant now requires TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot to run. That's because the game's Vanguard anti-cheat engine now carries these requirements on Windows 11 to ensure secured systems.
> ...


DRM and anticheat are perfect applications for TPM, so not surprising.

Flawed of course, but so easy to market.  That's what makes them "perfect" in corparate eyes.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 5, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Playing Valorant on Windows 11 requires TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot
> 
> 
> Riot Games' Valorant now requires TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot to run. That's because the game's Vanguard anti-cheat engine now carries these requirements on Windows 11 to ensure secured systems.
> ...


Well, that answers that. Rememeber what I said about control? This is part of what I meant. Un-fraking-acceptable. Valorant & microsoft can kiss my hairy bum.



R-T-B said:


> That's what makes them "perfect" in corporate eyes.


And that mentality needs to go the way of the dodo..


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 5, 2021)

I find it Funny that I see all these videos where Youtubers buy OEM pre-built systems and they have single channel memory but they don't say if they have TPM at all. M$ making some bad choices...


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi, I been using speed dial fvd for years and it was working fine on edge in-tell the last windows 11 update now it doesn't work with edge then i tried it on chrome still won't work then i installed Firefox and it works with Firefox so Firefox is my default browser now


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 6, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> My curiosity is picked, consider it asked.


Ok here we go:
Earlier this week @AusWolf asked if Windows installed on a device he has, which only has 2GB of RAM, could be leaned up to run well. Told him I'd give a run-down of how I set up systems, especially systems with low specs, to run well. I've decided to do a walkthru of a typical Windows install for me. This will be for Windows 11, but much of it translates back to Windows 10 as well. Anyone willing to take this dive should be able to work out the differences. If not, ask for help. Try to remember, while we are getting into some nitty-gritty stuff, nothing being described here will break your system hardware, and if you bork something up, you can reformat your drive and reinstall Windows. Nothing will be an "end of the world" type change. However, to satisfy legal accountability where-fores & what-nots I'll state the following disclaimer: Anything you follow in the following guide is AT YOUR OWN RISK.

So as a starting point, let's presume you have Windows & hardware drivers fully installed and have enabled the "My PC" desktop icon.

The first step is to disable UAC as it will get VERY annoying through this process if you do not.




Next, Windows defender needs to be shut off and disabled otherwise it will not allow many of the changes you're about to make. This requires some work to do manually, but to keep things simple we're going to use a utility, WinAero Tweaker [link]. Also shown are other important tweaks that will make Windows run better.


































After all of the above settings are set, restart the system.

After restart, you want to enter the Management console(right-click on the This PC icon). Scroll down to the Services section and let's begin leaning them down.







There are some services which need to be disabled and a few that need to be deleted.
First lets let's go down the list of what you need to disable make Windows as lean as possible.

Auto Time Zone Updater
Background Intelligent Transfer Service
Diagnostic Execution Service
Diagnostic Policy Service
Diagnostic Service Host
Diagnostic System Host
Downloaded Maps Manager
Fax
Game DVR and Broadcast User Service
Geolocation Service
HvHost
Hyper-V(All)
McpManagementService
Microsoft(R) Diagnostics Hub Standard Colletor Service
Microsoft Edge Elevation Service
Microsoft Edge Update Service (edgeupdate)
Microsoft Edge Update Service (edgeupdatem)
Microsoft Windows SMS Router Service
Natural Authentication
Payment and NFC/SE Manager
Phone Service
Print Spooler
Remote Desktop Configuration
Remote Desktop Services
Remote Desktop Services UserMode Port Redirector
Remote Registry
Retail Demo Service
Sensor Data Service
Sensor Monitoring Service
Sensor Service
Smart Card
Smart Card Device Enumeration Service
Smart Card Removal Policy
SSDP Discovery
Update Orchestrator Service
UPnp Device Host
Windows Camera Frame Server
Windows Camera Frame Server Monitor
Windows Error Reporting Service
Windows Insider Service
Windows Media Player Network Sharing Service(unless you need it)
Windows Mobile Hotspot Service
Windows Perception Service
Windows Perception Simulation Service
Windows Push Notifications System Service
Windows PushToInstall Service
Windows Remote Management (WS-Management)
Windows Search
Windows Time
Xbox (All)

Now for the services to be deleted.
WARNING! Deleting Services is PERMENANT! Once deleted, they are next to impossible to restore, even with System Restore.
This NOT for the faint of heart! You have been warned.

That said, I'm not going to advise the deletion of a service that will break Windows. However, some system features will become unavailable.
You can skip these steps if you wish, or just skip the ones you know you will need.

Open the CLI (Command Prompt) with Administrator authority.

The name of the Service is listed first followed by the command to be typed into the CLI.
Many of the following Services are unique to your installation/user account and as such that have unique names.
Below, they will be indicated with asterisks.
Replace the asterisks with your unique service name info.

Auto Time Zone Updater
sc delete tzautoupdate

CaptureService_*****
sc delete CaptureService_*****

Cellular Time
sc delete autotimesvc

Connected User Experiences and Telemetry(ms keeps changing the user space name, but the runtime service name stays the same)
sc delete diagtrack

Game DVR and Broadcast User Service
sc delete BcastDVRUserService_*****

Geolocation Service
sc delete lfsvc

All Hyper-V Services(unless you need Hyper-V)
sc delete HvHost
sc delete vmickvpexchange
sc delete vmicguestinterface
sc delete vmicshutdown
sc delete vmicheartbeat
sc delete vmicvmsession
sc delete vmicrdv
sc delete vmictimesync
sc delete vmicvss

McpManagementService (this service is especially nasty as it directly grabs screenshots and user activity data for submission to MS, among other slimy functions)
sc delete McpManagementService

MessagingService_*****
sc delete MessagingService_*****

Microsoft(R) Diagnostics Hub Standard Colletor Service
sc delete diagnosticshub.standardcollector.service

Microsoft Edge Elevation Service
sc delete MicrosoftEdgeElevationService

Microsoft Edge Update Service (edgeupdate)
sc delete edgeupdate

Microsoft Edge Update Service (edgeupdatem)
sc delete edgeupdatem

Microsoft Windows SMS Router Service
sc delete SmsRouter

Natural Authentication
sc delete NaturalAuthentication

NPSMSvc_*****
sc delete NPSMSvc_*****

P9RdrService_*****
sc delete P9RdrService_*****

PenService_***** (Unless you're going to use a screen pen)
sc delete PenService_*****

Phone Service
sc delete PhoneSvc

Remote Registry
sc delete RemoteRegistry

Retail Demo Service
sc delete RetailDemo

Sync Host_*****
sc delete OneSyncSvc_*****

Windows Insider Service(unless you need it)
ac delete wisvc

All of these will eliminate a ton of Windows resource usage AND make your system far more secure than it would be otherwise.
Many of the service detailed in this guide are used for use telemetry and actively monitoring and just should not be tolerated.

After you've completed these steps you want to restart your system again. At this point your Windows 11 install should be lean & clean.

Windows 10 has a very similar services list and the differences should not be difficult to figure out. Ask if you have any questions.
Have Fun!!

EDIT:
I've removed the batch files as they are now out of date. If anyone wants a refresh to this tutorial let me know and I'll do an update.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok here we go:
> Earlier this week @AusWolf asked if Windows installed on a device he has, which only has 2GB of RAM, could be leaned up to run well. Told him I'd give a run-down of how I set up systems, especially systems with low specs, to run well. I've decided to do a walkthru of a typical Windows install for me. This will be for Windows 11, but much of it translates back to Windows 10 as well. Anyone willing to take this dive should be able to work out the differences. If not, ask for help. Try to remember, while we are getting into some nitty-gritty stuff, nothing being described here will break your system hardware, and if you bork something up, you can reformat your drive and reinstall Windows. Nothing will be an "end of the world" type change. However, to satisfy legal accountability where-fores & what-nots I'll state the following disclaimer: Anything you follow in the following guide is AT YOUR OWN RISK.
> 
> So as a starting point, let's presume you have Windows & hardware drivers fully installed and have enabled the "My PC" desktop icon.
> ...


That's a great rundown, I've bookmarked it already.  Thanks very much!


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 6, 2021)

Not sure if this has been posted or or not:

Competitive shooter Valorant also requires TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot on Windows 11


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1433767214130282497


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 6, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or or not:
> 
> Competitive shooter Valorant also requires TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot on Windows 11
> 
> ...


Yep, already did a few posts back.


windwhirl said:


> Playing Valorant on Windows 11 requires TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot
> 
> 
> Riot Games' Valorant now requires TPM 2.0 and Secure Boot to run. That's because the game's Vanguard anti-cheat engine now carries these requirements on Windows 11 to ensure secured systems.
> ...


----------



## FireFox (Sep 6, 2021)

This is getting nasty


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 6, 2021)

Hi,
Shows how insecure their gaming severs are.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Sep 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok here we go:
> Earlier this week @AusWolf asked if Windows installed on a device he has, which only has 2GB of RAM, could be leaned up to run well. Told him I'd give a run-down of how I set up systems, especially systems with low specs, to run well. I've decided to do a walkthru of a typical Windows install for me. This will be for Windows 11, but much of it translates back to Windows 10 as well. Anyone willing to take this dive should be able to work out the differences. If not, ask for help. Try to remember, while we are getting into some nitty-gritty stuff, nothing being described here will break your system hardware, and if you bork something up, you can reformat your drive and reinstall Windows. Nothing will be an "end of the world" type change. However, to satisfy legal accountability where-fores & what-nots I'll state the following disclaimer: Anything you follow in the following guide is AT YOUR OWN RISK.


Gotta give this a thumbs up; WinAeroTweaker is very useful and I consider a variation of your method as mandatory for company machines I've deployed with W10 for the last few years.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 6, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Thanks very much!


You're very welcome! I hope it helps. Let us all know if you get that little system running as well as you want.


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You're very welcome! I hope it helps. Let us all know if you get that little system running as well as you want.


Will do, thanks.  

My first step will be installing the most basic 32-bit windows 10 I can find - it's currently running 64-bit Pro, which is a bit overkill, I guess. I've read that the N versions come without Media Player, Skype and some other stuff, which might be advantageous for the tiny 32 GB internal storage (my desktop has that much RAM, lol). I'll try to do it sometime this week, as I'm very curious, but I'll get around it in the weekend the latest.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2021)

Okay, i'm dual booting 10 and 11, installed the same drivers and programs on both (in most cases, from the same files and games are ran off the same SSD)

In 11, ghost recon wildlands stutters like a mofo in DX11 and vulkan, dropping to 5FPS every few seconds
In 10, i see 100FPS + stutter free


Cant for the life of me find the problem, anyone got ideas to smooth out 11?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Cant for the life of me find the problem, anyone got ideas to smooth out 11?


What version of 11 are you on?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What version of 11 are you on?


Was on beta channel, moved to dev channel to no fix
22449.1000 at present


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Sep 7, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> (I'm guessing they use a boot-time kernel-level driver?) in their anti-cheat system, but it's relevant to know, I suppose.


My understanding is its always done this and its been a thing peoole have hated since valloant came out


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Was on beta channel, moved to dev channel to no fix
> 22449.1000 at present


That's your problem. The dev channel has a few known issues. Get back on the Beta build channel, 22000.k168 is the most stable version currently. Skip 22000k.176


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Sep 7, 2021)

Anyone know If its Safe to install next to other hardware yet?
Ive got a 64g ssd free but im still worried it will nuke some other disk in my computer
If its safe ill finally get it out of its Vm


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Anyone know If its Safe to install next to other hardware yet?
> Ive got a 64g ssd free but im still worried it will nuke some other disk in my computer
> If its safe ill finally get it out of its Vm


No and that will not change. Whenever you install Windows you always need to unplug/disable all other bootable drives during installation. This is a standing rule of thumb and has been since Windows 8.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Skip 22000k.176


No reason.
I have it on both SSD and it's working very smoothly.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2021)

Huh son of a bitch, figured it out: Gotta have Nvidias Vsync disabled (not on game controlled)

This has taken 3 days of effort...


----------



## LordFarquaad (Sep 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Was on beta channel, moved to dev channel to no fix
> 22449.1000 at present


Must still be a beta build, I'm on 22000.176 no updates available



Mussels said:


> Huh son of a bitch, figured it out: Gotta have Nvidias Vsync disabled (not on game controlled)
> 
> This has taken 3 days of effort...


Ah there you go then lol, sorry replied at same time


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

FireFox said:


> No reason.
> I have it on both SSD and it's working very smoothly.


It has had a number of glitches with certain hardware configs but microsoft has not defined what those are. So I'm advising people to skip 176. IF you're already using it and you have no issues, carry on.


Mussels said:


> Huh son of a bitch, figured it out: Gotta have Nvidias Vsync disabled (not on game controlled)
> 
> This has taken 3 days of effort...


I'm not having that issue, but I don't have Ghost Recon, so can't directly confirm. Not having any issues with the games I do have..


----------



## FireFox (Sep 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> IF you're already using it and you have no issues, carry on.


3 days already using it, playing different games, no issues so far.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2021)

It ties into that fix Nvidia put out recently, regarding latency issues on 8 bit screens

They had a "disable MPO" fix which is related to how Vsync works in windowed applications, and multiple of them at the same time... so i guess force disabling Vsync did the same fix, for one specific title. This fix worked for me, but broke alt-tabbing in all games.

Multiplane Overlays or MPO, how do you improve gaming performance? - The Tech Zone


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> It ties into that fix Nvidia put out recently, regarding latency issues on 8 bit screens
> 
> They had a "disable MPO" fix which is related to how Vsync works in windowed applications, and multiple of them at the same time... so i guess force disabling Vsync did the same fix, for one specific title. This fix worked for me, but broke alt-tabbing in all games.
> 
> Multiplane Overlays or MPO, how do you improve gaming performance? - The Tech Zone


But this is happening in 11 and not 10? If it were the above issue, would it not be happening on both OSes?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> But this is happening in 11 and not 10? If it were the above issue, would it not be happening on both OSes?


Unsure. What clued me in is that my brother has basically the same hardware as me (3080 vs 3090) and he had no issues, the key is that he's on Gsync and i'm on (disabled) freesync.

Something is different between the two OS's with how they handle Vsync, so anyone with gaming issues in 11 should give it a try.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Unsure. What clued me in is that my brother has basically the same hardware as me (3080 vs 3090) and he had no issues, the key is that he's on Gsync and i'm on (disabled) freesync.
> 
> Something is different between the two OS's with how they handle Vsync, so anyone with gaming issues in 11 should give it a try.


The devil is in the details. Both OS installs are on the same system, with the same drivers/programs. If the NVidia problem was happening on one, it would be happening on the other. So the problem is more likely to be the OS. You're on a dev build, one that has known problems. If turning the VSync off solves the stutter, then it's likely a OS glitch in handling the VSync functionality.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Both OS installs are on the same system, with the same drivers/


Shouldn't each OS has it's own drivers?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Shouldn't each OS has it's own drivers?


No. The driver model has not changed(AFAIK) between 10 and 11. So the drivers that work on 10 *should* work on 11 the same way. I've been using Windows 7 drivers on 11 and they work perfectly, so that shouldn't be the problem for Mussels. What it's likely to be is a glitch in the new scheduler routines being tested in 11. 22449.1000 is dev build. It's going to have glitches that 10 does not.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The devil is in the details. Both OS installs are on the same system, with the same drivers/programs. If the NVidia problem was happening on one, it would be happening on the other. So the problem is more likely to be the OS. You're on a dev build, one that has known problems. If turning the VSync off solves the stutter, then it's likely a OS glitch in handling the VSync functionality.


This happened prior to the dev build, updating was an attempt at fixing it. It's a problem that was on 10 and fixed via the nvidia driver, but apparently not for 11.

There is logic behind your assumptions, but they're incorrect based on facts that i stated earlier.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> There is logic behind your assumptions, but they're incorrect based on facts that i stated earlier.


Ok, what did I miss?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, what did I miss?


Unless i F'd up and this was another thread, i stated that i upgraded to the dev build *after* noticing the issues in an attempt to fix it - i was on the main beta channel originally.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Unless i F'd up and this was another thread, i stated that i upgraded to the dev build *after* noticing the issues in an attempt to fix it - i was on the main beta channel originally.


Saw that, but again, beta OS and you are not having the same issue in Win10, unless I misunderstood? I'm inclined to think that this is a glitch in Windows 11, likely to be sorted out as the final is finalized.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Saw that, but again, beta OS and you are not having the same issue in Win10, unless I misunderstood? I'm inclined to think that this is a glitch in Windows 11, likely to be sorted out as the final is finalized.


Yes, it is a glitch in 11. With a Vsync related workaround, that is worth knowing about for people gaming on the OS. This is the W11 thread after all.

Also... W11 is past RTM. This build of 11 is pre-installed onto laptops and devices around the world already, updates will arrive by launch but we're damn close to that time and need to be aware of its issues.

Also, W11 is slower at writing to NVME drives for some reason... 4k random got smashed on my samsung drive, but my WD drive is unaffected?


******************************


Right, can anyone with partitions on their drives in W11 check something for me? Or even partition a spare SSD?

4K-64 random writes *tank* when i bench my 128GB OS partitions in W11, yet the same partitions bench at full speed in W10
Secondary partitions on the same drives (D: in each OS) bench at full speed. Results are same PC, like 3 minutes apart (all programs quit, AV paused)


----------



## FireFox (Sep 7, 2021)

Maybe try another bench software.
AS SSD give me way lower scores than CrystalDiskMark


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 7, 2021)

Hi,
AS SSD is inconsistent garbage CDM for sure just compare to hwinfo64 reading should be clear lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 7, 2021)

*Post wiped and redone for clarity*

Hows this? 11.5-18.9% performance loss on the 128GB partitions, 5-10.6% on the 1TB+ partitions


----------



## FireFox (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> *Post wiped and redone for clarity*
> 
> Hows this? 11.5-18.9% performance loss on the 128GB partitions, 5-10.6% on the 1TB+ partitionsView attachment 215901


That's most assuredly not margin of error type numbers.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's most assuredly not margin of error type numbers.


Perhaps it's the storage system reworking that Microsoft mentioned back when they announced DirectStorage?

I mean, aside from that API (?) itself, they also mentioned that they did a number of changes that would also be ported back to Windows 10 at some point, regardless of the lack of DirectStorage there?


----------



## AusWolf (Sep 7, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Perhaps it's the storage system reworking that Microsoft mentioned back when they announced DirectStorage?
> 
> I mean, aside from that API (?) itself, they also mentioned that they did a number of changes that would also be ported back to Windows 10 at some point, regardless of the lack of DirectStorage there?


Meaning that they're making things worse for no reason?


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 7, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Meaning that they're making things worse for no reason?


It's just a guess, I could be way wrong.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 7, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Meaning that they're making things worse for no reason?


Hi,
Yes trying to idiot proof an os with obnoxious security requirements is silly, idiots will always find a way lol


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 7, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> Meaning that they're making things worse for no reason?


Meaning things are in flux.  It's still a beta, no telling what the final metrics will be.

Right now it does seem more a step backwards though...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 7, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Right now it does seem more a step backwards though...


Or it might be a side step they haven't finished..


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Or it might be a side step they haven't finished..


Like I said, I can only speak to right now.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2021)

FireFox said:


> View attachment 215904View attachment 215905


With all that free space, can you use disk management and shrink the partition down to 128GB and see if you can reproduce the performance loss?


----------



## Metroid (Sep 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> With all that free space, can you use disk management and shrink the partition down to 128GB and see if you can reproduce the performance loss?


 I guess will take sometime for microsoft to find out this minor regression of performance.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Yes, it is a glitch in 11. With a Vsync related workaround, that is worth knowing about for people gaming on the OS. This is the W11 thread after all.
> 
> Also... W11 is past RTM. This build of 11 is pre-installed onto laptops and devices around the world already, updates will arrive by launch but we're damn close to that time and need to be aware of its issues.
> 
> ...



looks like my decision to wait a year after official release is going to be a good one.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> With all that free space, can you use disk management and shrink the partition down to 128GB and see if you can reproduce the performance loss?


Which software did you use to shrink it, and what about data loss?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Which software did you use to shrink it, and what about data loss?


disk management in windows, no loss and its fast.

I just had to math out the drive sizes i wanted (existing size minus 131,072 = size to shrink by)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Which software did you use to shrink it, and what about data loss?


AOMEI Partition Assistant Standard


			https://www2.aomeisoftware.com/download/pa/PAssist_Std.exe
		


Or Disk Genius




__





						Top Partition Manager Software for both Home and Business Users
					

All-rounded partition manager software for Windows PCs and Servers to create, resize, extend, delete, format or clone partition and maximize disk capacity usage.



					www.diskgenius.com
				




There is a partition resizing tool within each.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> disk management in windows, no loss and its fast.
> 
> I just had to math out the drive sizes i wanted (existing size minus 131,072 = size to shrink by)


I am on it.
Will post as soon as i am done.

@Mussels 
sadly i cant shrink the W10 to 128GB and i cant expand it neither, the minimum is 204GB,
however in W11 wasn't a problem.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am on it.
> Will post as soon as i am done.
> 
> @Mussels
> ...


With one of the utilities above, you will not be limited by this, unless the contents of your partition exceed 128GB.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 8, 2021)

@Mussels


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

FireFox said:


> @Mussels
> 
> View attachment 215956View attachment 215957


With the exception of the RND4K writes, those look on PAR with each other.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> With the exception of the RND4K writes, those look on PAR with each other.


thats exactly it, the rest stay the same (as they should) but the multi threaded 4K random writes just tank

That's iops and not MB/s, but still 15.4% advantage to win10


----------



## FireFox (Sep 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That's iops and not MB/s, but still 15.4% advantage to win10


Sorry
At least i hope that the info provided was helpful.



lexluthermiester said:


> AOMEI Partition Assistant Standard


It asked me to upgrade to premium.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 8, 2021)

I had never heard of StartIsBack until now. Anyone tried it?








						StartIsBack beta brings another Start menu replacement to Windows 11
					

If you're not happy with the WIndows 11 Start menu, you can now try a preview build of StartIsBack to bring back the old style again.




					www.xda-developers.com


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 8, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I had never heard of StartIsBack until now. Anyone tried it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it but it messed with my *Hide watermark app so I'll wait for Openshell


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> thats exactly it, the rest stay the same (as they should) but the multi threaded 4K random writes just tank
> 
> That's iops and not MB/s, but still 15.4% advantage to win10


True, but looking at all of the other numbers, the performance gets a boost. Not a big one, but it's there in his system. I've but trying this in my systems but the results are margin of error differences. I've been unable to replicate your problem or even FireFox's results.



theFOoL said:


> I like it but it messed with my *Hide watermark app so I'll wait for Openshell


OpenShell already works. Requires a bit of config, but works fine otherwise.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> OpenShell already works. Requires a bit of config, but works fine otherwise.


Really? Hmmm... Tell me how. I mean the only skin that's usable per say is the blue circle "that's big enough to not show the start menu hover"  so as you click center wise it won't show


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Really? Hmmm... Tell me how. I mean the only skin that's usable per say is the blue circle "that's big enough to not show the start menu hover"  so as you click center wise it won't show
> 
> View attachment 216007


Ok, get it installed. Then directly start it manually from it's install folder. Then enter the settings from the shortcut in the same folder and click on the "Start Button" tab. Then replace the button with this one;



Then click OK and the menu should work as intended.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 8, 2021)

May I Ask where you got that skin


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> May I Ask where you got that skin


It's been years. I don't remember..

Found it!








						Windows Orbs by leepat0302 on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				



This user has an impressive Start Orb collection.








						leepat0302 User Profile | DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				




DeviantArt is a great place to find all sorts of Windows theme stuff, including start buttons.





						DeviantArt - Discover The Largest Online Art Gallery and Community
					

DeviantArt is the world's largest online social community for artists and art enthusiasts, allowing people to connect through the creation and sharing of art.




					www.deviantart.com
				




EDIT;
This one works well too!








						Windows Metro Start Orb by Sk8rDude7 on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, get it installed. Then directly start it manually from it's install folder. Then enter the settings from the shortcut in the same folder and click on the "Start Button" tab. Then replace the button with this one;
> View attachment 216027
> Then click OK and the menu should work as intended.


Might be nostalgia speaking, but I liked the multi-colored windows more lol

The all-blue logo is kinda... boring


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Might be nostalgia speaking, but I liked the multi-colored windows more lol
> 
> The all-blue logo is kinda... boring


Agreed, which is why I chose it.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 8, 2021)

It doesn't seem... to Work -  4.4.169


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 8, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> It doesn't seem... to Work -  4.4.169
> 
> View attachment 216048


What is not working? Your screenshot shows it's there.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 8, 2021)

Eh ha I'm meaning what is not working. Like when you hover over you see the original UI of the start menu area. I want things to just work lol but yeah that's me


----------



## johnspack (Sep 9, 2021)

It does just work?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> True, but looking at all of the other numbers, the performance gets a boost. Not a big one, but it's there in his system. I've but trying this in my systems but the results are margin of error differences. I've been unable to replicate your problem or even FireFox's results.
> 
> 
> OpenShell already works. Requires a bit of config, but works fine otherwise.


What size partitions did you use? Large ones (at least 512 and up) are within margin of error


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> What size partitions did you use? Large ones (at least 512 and up) are within margin of error


360GB & 200GB SATA SSD's


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> 360GB & 200GB SATA SSD's


Hmmm, i wonder if SATA is unaffected?
Being an unintended change in the MS NVME driver would fit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Hmmm, i wonder if SATA is unaffected?
> Being an unintended change in the MS NVME driver would fit.


That is possible.


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 9, 2021)

Haven't seen this before - could explain the erratic taskbar behavior seen around:   Report suggests that an 'ad' for Microsoft Teams may have broken the Windows 11 desktop and taskbar | Windows Central


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Haven't seen this before - could explain the erratic taskbar behavior seen around:   Report suggests that an 'ad' for Microsoft Teams may have broken the Windows 11 desktop and taskbar | Windows Central


that's what broke 11 for 8 hours or so, absolutely hosed the OS til they put a server side fix


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm still trying to get my head around first gen Ryzens released in 2017 and described as 'older hardware'. A six core CPU such as the Ryzen 1600 for example, being excluded from Windows 11 compatibility, is breathtaking in its stupidity.
And then I read the comments from the smug ones in this article from WCCFTech and realise quite how divisive this move really is.
I always knew tech moved fast, but to describe Ryzen 1600 as old tech, even today, is really pushing it.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 9, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I'm still trying to get my head around first gen Ryzens released in 2017 and described as 'older hardware'. A six core CPU such as the Ryzen 1600 for example, being excluded from Windows 11 compatibility, is breathtaking in its stupidity.
> And then I read the comments from the smug ones in this article from WCCFTech and realise quite how divisive this move really is.
> I always knew tech moved fast, but to describe Ryzen 1600 as old tech, even today, is really pushing it.


I'm using a 2700x, not sure if it is excluded or not though.
I like win 11, I have tpm and secure boot enabled. If you have then why not enable, otherwise just hack it.
I don't really have a big problem with the requirements, if you do just use win 10, that is still a good OS


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 9, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> I'm using a 2700x, not sure if it is excluded or not though.
> I like win 11, I have tpm and secure boot enabled. If you have then why not enable, otherwise just hack it.
> I don't really have a big problem with the requirements, if you do just use win 10, that is still a good OS


I have a big problem with the requirements from a common sense point of view. Both my 2600X and 5600X are on the so-called list of approved CPUs, but that's not my point. The fact that perfectly good six core CPUs like Ryzen 1600, which was launched only four years ago, are deemed incompatible, simply beggars belief.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 9, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> I have a big problem with the requirements from a common sense point of view. Both my 2600X and 5600X are on the so-called list of approved CPUs, but that's not my point. The fact that perfectly good six core CPUs like Ryzen 1600, which was launched only four years ago, are deemed incompatible, simply beggars belief.



I wonder if this isn't so much as whether they can run Windows 11 today but rather 3 or 5 years down the line.

Though, it wouldn't make sense that 2000-series Ryzen is included then. There's little performance improvement compared to 1000-series and it doesn't have MBEC either.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 9, 2021)

new build today ver 22000.184








						Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.184
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.184 to the Beta Channel and




					blogs.windows.com


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2021)

Haven't installed yet, waiting.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 9, 2021)

the update was small not much to it just two little fixes


----------



## FireFox (Sep 9, 2021)

Still don't trust 100% since last update  

They have been working on this:
We’re working on a fix for an issue that is causing some Surface Pro X’s to bugcheck with a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR.

Still no fix


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 9, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> I wonder if this isn't so much as whether they can run Windows 11 today but rather 3 or 5 years down the lin


There are perfectly good CPUs which are over ten years old running Windows 10 so I'm having trouble understanding why Win 11 needs to be any different.
Doesn't compute.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 9, 2021)

just started vmware with the dev channel it's updating from 22449.1000 to 22454.1000 as we speak





						Windows 11 latest dev build 22454 bags a couple of new features!
					

Microsoft just released Windows 11 prerelease build 22454 to the developer channel. It brings modern context menu for recycle bin, and more.




					www.ytechb.com


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 9, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> There are perfectly good CPUs which are over ten years old running Windows 10 so I'm having trouble understanding why Win 11 needs to be any different.
> Doesn't compute.


Like I said, it would make more sense if they had a hard cut-off requiring Zen 2 (Ryzen 3000 for MSDT, 4000 for APUs) as a bare minimum. But including Zen+ and not original Zen when neither of the two have MBEC and there's little performance difference between the two... it's just plain weird.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 9, 2021)

I can see a problem in the future when they come out with a new cpu and it's not on the list because it's new


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 9, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> There are perfectly good CPUs which are over ten years old running Windows 10 so I'm having trouble understanding why Win 11 needs to be any different.
> Doesn't compute.


Hi,
Bios updates would do it but that's up to manufactures not ms.
Guess we can ask the manufactures where is our mother boards tpm chip is instead it was missing from the box lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 9, 2021)

The support is literally based on out-of-the-box TPM 2.0 support
Zen 1 doesnt have it in firmware

Add on a TPM 2.0 module, and i bet they'd work fine


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 9, 2021)

Just got 22K.184


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> The support is literally based on out-of-the-box TPM 2.0 support
> Zen 1 doesnt have it in firmware
> 
> Add on a TPM 2.0 module, and i bet they'd work fine


Hi,
Well if the chip was really this important it would of been in the box with the mother board or cpu lol


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 10, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Well if the chip was really this important it would of been in the box with the mother board or cpu lol


It wasn't. Until June 24.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 10, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> A six core CPU such as the Ryzen 1600 for example, being excluded from Windows 11 compatibility, *is breathtaking in its stupidity.*


Could not agree with you more. All of the hardware exclusions are sheer stupidity. 

And wccftech? I haven't given that site the time of day in years. Monkey's diddling a football..


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 10, 2021)

To those using the Windows 11 builds out there - has MS done anything to improve the HDR support?


----------



## Mussels (Sep 10, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> To those using the Windows 11 builds out there - has MS done anything to improve the HDR support?


It's better than W10 for sure, but my monitors are absolute ass in HDR so i dont use it


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> It's better than W10 for sure, but my monitors are absolute ass in HDR so i dont use it


Yeah but I also don't use it but tried switching to HDR passthrough in MPC-BE and it would lead to graphical corruption on the screen when not in exclusive fullscreen and HDR wasn't enabled in Windows.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 10, 2021)

My current favourite


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 10, 2021)

Man, I'm running the latest build .184 and the system is running like shit!!!!!!!!! Lagging bad. I mean, I click on something with the mouse and it'll take 2 to 3 minutes for anything to happen!!!!!!!!!

This was from an update though. 

Where the fuck do I find the .184 ISO download???????????

Driving me nuts trying to find it.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 10, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Man, I'm running the latest build .184 and the system is running like shit!!!!!!!!! Lagging bad. I mean, I click on something with the mouse and it'll take 2 to 3 minutes for anything to happen!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This was from an update though.
> 
> ...


My system is running fine... 

On a 775 with a Xeon E5450 8GB RAM and 3 Sata SSDs 128GB, 2X240GB and 2 HDDs


----------



## stinger608 (Sep 10, 2021)

I'm running a Ryzen 3600X with 16 gigs of ram. 

Did you install from an ISO or an upgrade?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 10, 2021)

@stinger608 
PM


----------



## Shrek (Sep 10, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Where the fuck do I find the .184 ISO download???????????
> 
> Driving me nuts trying to find it.



UUP dump


----------



## Deleted member 212040 (Sep 10, 2021)

Latest 11 update on the beta channel disabled half my CPU a while ago. Needless to say, I use Linux now. Is that their way of making way for Alder Lake?


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 10, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> UUP dump


For some reason I kept getting 2004 build...


----------



## Shrek (Sep 11, 2021)

Select language for Cumulative Update for Windows 11 (22000.184) amd64 - UUP dump


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 11, 2021)

So I have LTSC, WiN11 Beta and now WiN11 Dev/Preview on All 3 SSDs LTSC on the 128GB, WiN11 Beta on the 240GB and the Dev on the other 240GB


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Man, I'm running the latest build .184 and the system is running like shit!!!!!!!!! Lagging bad. I mean, I click on something with the mouse and it'll take 2 to 3 minutes for anything to happen!!!!!!!!!
> 
> This was from an update though.
> 
> ...


set mouse to 500Hz

Windows update had a notice about the new dev builds, saying the new changes wont make it to the consumer launch unless they're critical fixes :/


----------



## RealKGB (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm considering installing/updating to W11, do those of you with W11 installed have Android support?
That's the only reason I'm going to install it, but I don't want to install it if I don't have to as I know something will break and I don't feel like spending 2+ hours fixing it.

My system's a bit weird.
Imagine you had a small house, and you yanked out part the walls of a closet.
The house will still be up and work most of the time, but when you need to use the closet stuff doesn't work right.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> I'm considering installing/updating to W11, do those of you with W11 installed have Android support?
> That's the only reason I'm going to install it, but I don't want to install it if I don't have to as I know something will break and I don't feel like spending 2+ hours fixing it.
> 
> My system's a bit weird.
> ...


The android stuff isn't active yet, can't be used

use another drive and dual boot.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 11, 2021)

Is it just my impression or does Windows 11 fill more RAM than Windows 10?


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Is it just my impression or does Windows 11 fill more RAM than Windows 10?


Hmm I See tomorrow. I use Firefox for Browser but it's LTSC and not WIN10 but still. Now when DL the preview I have FF 4 tabs 4GB "Total of 8GB" in use and FF using 700MB


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 11, 2021)

RealKGB said:


> I'm considering installing/updating to W11, do those of you with W11 installed have Android support?


Android support won't come until sometime next year


----------



## johnspack (Sep 11, 2021)

Heh,  wanted to see what the latest win11 thought of 4 threads and 4gbs ram.  Well it runs just fine!  Probably not a good option for anyone,  but it will run.




This is a vm so it won't show as many details in cpu-z.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Heh,  wanted to see what the latest win11 thought of 4 threads and 4gbs ram.  Well it runs just fine!  Probably not a good option for anyone,  but it will run.
> View attachment 216384
> This is a vm so it won't show as many details in cpu-z.


You should try running it bare-metal on a spare drive..


----------



## johnspack (Sep 11, 2021)

I would love to....  but I will never run an ms os bare metal again as long as I live.  Ran their stuff from dos 3.1.
Win 10 lost it for me.  Forced me to linux after over 30 years of using ms stuff.  
It won't like my 8 year old computer probably,  and when I get my 12 core server xeon,  that probably won't go well either.
Linux on the other hand won't give a dam,  and will run perfectly on it,  and any other ancient crap I throw at it!


----------



## Mussels (Sep 11, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I would love to....  but I will never run an ms os bare metal again as long as I live.  Ran their stuff from dos 3.1.
> Win 10 lost it for me.  Forced me to linux after over 30 years of using ms stuff.
> It won't like my 8 year old computer probably,  and when I get my 12 core server xeon,  that probably won't go well either.
> Linux on the other hand won't give a dam,  and will run perfectly on it,  and any other ancient crap I throw at it!


Eh?

Win 10 runs on anything, and W11 will do the same with a few tweaks (minus the ability to install updates automatically, without TPM)


----------



## johnspack (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm sure it will.  I just do linux now though.  So don't really care.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I'm sure it will.  I just do linux now though.  So don't really care.


While I will not try to convert you away from Linux as that would fools errand. However, I will say that with workarounds employed, Windows 11 is turning out to be a proper and solid replacement for Windows 7. That's ME saying this. I'm someone who thinks Windows 8/8.1/10 are utter piles of poo. IMHO Windows XP was a great OS and 7 was microsoft's finest OS and 11 seems really good. I do not lightly make that comparison.

Put another way, as long as you employ the TPM/SecureBoot/UEFI workarounds, Windows 11 is worthy of consideration.


----------



## GotNoRice (Sep 11, 2021)

I've done a lot of testing on older hardware using Windows 11.  

The oldest computer is an Athlon64 X2 laptop from 15+ years ago.  It installed fine once requirements were bypassed during install.  The newest video drivers available for the onboard video were Vista 64 drivers.  They installed fine and work great.

I have a system using a 2500K and 2x Radeon 6870 in Crossfire.  This is my retro-gaming rig, but I put Windows 11 on a spare drive for testing.  Everything works great, even crossfire (when running old games).

I put Windows 11 on my backup computer also, which is a 5820k running 3x GTX680 in Triple SLI.  It runs great, with 3-way SLI working fine and everything, and even the 10+ year old Creative X-Fi sound card did not give me any fuss driver-wise.

It's been a great experience on all hardware so far.  All systems have received numerous updates via Windows Update throughout the course of the beta, despite not using supported hardware.  The systems seem to resume from hybrid sleep much faster compared to 10.  I also notice that with Windows 11 the system will remain much more responsive under heavy load.  This is actually most noticeable on the slower computers such as the Athlon64 X2 laptop and a Q6600 desktop I'm testing it on also.  Even if CPU usage is pegged at 100%, new programs still open quickly (more quick than on Windows 10 anyway).

It's a shame about these artificial requirements, because once you cast those aside this is really an amazing OS for old hardware.  The smarter CPU resource allocation and the ability to use drivers going all the way back to Vista really comes into play.


----------



## Splinterdog (Sep 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> While I will not try to convert you away from Linux as that would fools errand. However, I will say that with workarounds employed, Windows 11 is turning out to be a proper and solid replacement for Windows 7. That's ME saying this. I'm someone who thinks Windows 8/8.1/10 are utter piles of poo. IMHO Windows XP was a great OS and 7 was microsoft's finest OS and 11 seems really good. I do not lightly make that comparison.
> 
> Put another way, as long as you employ the TPM/SecureBoot/UEFI workarounds, Windows 11 is worthy of consideration.


Yes, Windows 8 a pile of poo, but I don't go with 10 being in the same bag.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Yes, Windows 8 a pile of poo, but I don't go with 10 being in the same bag.


Everyone has their own perspective and being fair, Windows 10 was the best of those three. However, being the best, shiniest and most polished turd on the block leaves us with but one simple truth: No matter how shiny and brightly polished it might be, at the end of the day, a shiny turd is still a piece of poo. Windows 10 is a continuation of the UI design language and school of thought started with Windows 8. Windows 11 is not.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok here we go:
> Earlier this week @AusWolf asked if Windows installed on a device he has, which only has 2GB of RAM, could be leaned up to run well. Told him I'd give a run-down of how I set up systems, especially systems with low specs, to run well. I've decided to do a walkthru of a typical Windows install for me. This will be for Windows 11, but much of it translates back to Windows 10 as well. Anyone willing to take this dive should be able to work out the differences. If not, ask for help. Try to remember, while we are getting into some nitty-gritty stuff, nothing being described here will break your system hardware, and if you bork something up, you can reformat your drive and reinstall Windows. Nothing will be an "end of the world" type change. However, to satisfy legal accountability where-fores & what-nots I'll state the following disclaimer: Anything you follow in the following guide is AT YOUR OWN RISK.
> 
> So as a starting point, let's presume you have Windows & hardware drivers fully installed and have enabled the "My PC" desktop icon.
> ...



Put it into my "workshop-library" immediately i saw this.
this is kinda a list i looked a long time for.








lexluthermiester said:


> What version of 11 are you on?








Andy Shiekh said:


> Is it just my impression or does Windows 11 fill more RAM than Windows 10?


if i remember right; and i got a statisic about this: it, windows 10, took [16GB] ca. 40%, now [32GB] up to 20% the eleven. thats means it stayed the same on RAM load. but this si not testified. this a thing i saw with just one eye aside looking..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 11, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Is it just my impression or does Windows 11 fill more RAM than Windows 10?


Sorry for the late response, wanted to do some testing. I'm not seeing any differences that don't fall within margin of error. Then again, you know how I cut Windows down lean & clean. So default install compared to default install there might be some differences I'm not seeing..


----------



## Shrek (Sep 12, 2021)

Much appreciated

I was used to usage (after some time) to sit around 4 GB for Windows 10, but now it seems around 6 GB

But this is just an impression, and there is no rigor to it.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 12, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Much appreciated
> 
> I was used to usage (after some time) to sit around 4 GB for Windows 10, but now it seems around 6 GB
> 
> But this is just an impression, and there is no rigor to it.



_*6GB i can confirm that. in "idle"..*_


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 12, 2021)

Eh, what are you guys doing? A bit below 4 GB when idling.





BTW, that also includes the usual driver stuff from AMD for Radeon GPUs, the full HyperV support services and Veeam Agent, which includes SQL server for some reason.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 12, 2021)

As per usual, I am now confused...


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 12, 2021)

Here's 11 idle on my PC


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 12, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> As per usual, I am now confused...


Best you can do is grab Task Manager and start looking for things consuming a lot of memory. For a sample, my own system. Disregarding necessary Windows system services, my most RAM demanding stuff boils down to the Widgets, the antivirus, the SQL server and Veeam.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 12, 2021)

sorry idle is then the wrong word. ofc. programs are running in background.
my bad








windwhirl said:


> Eh, what are you guys doing? A bit below 4 GB when idling.
> 
> View attachment 216516
> 
> BTW, that also includes the usual driver stuff from AMD for Radeon GPUs, the full HyperV support services and Veeam Agent, which includes SQL server for some reason.



*The backdoor now opened a bit more.... inch by inch *_(interesting information from a german blog)_

Install Windows 11 (update) possible by Microsoft despite incompatible hardware


Microsoft has only marginally adjusted the hardware requirements so far. However, Microsoft will provide a way that you can still update to Windows 11 manually, even if the hardware doesn't fit. We had reported about it here.

If the computer is compatible, Windows 11 is optionally offered as an upgrade via Windows Update. If you want to reinstall and have a computer that is not compatible, you can use a trick or use an ISO for it. If the computer is compatible, then you only need the Windows 11 22000 ISO and can reinstall.

The Inplace Upgrade checks if the computer is compatible. Either it is indicated that you can install Windows 11 and keep files and apps, or it comes to the abort. But there is another variant that Microsoft has integrated.

DK2000 found out by chance during some tests that Microsoft has integrated a kind of "warning message". If one accepts this over the button Accept, Windows 11 is installed also on incompatible computers. The minimum requirements here are TPM 1.2, 64-bit CPU. Dual-core with 1 GHz or higher, 4 GB RAM or higher, 64 GB storage or higher. The text states:





_*This PC does not meet the minimum system requirements to run Windows 11. These requirements help ensure a more reliable and higher quality experience. Installation of Windows 11 on this PC is not recommended and*_
*may cause compatibility issues. If you proceed with the installation of Windows 11, your PC will no longer be supported and will be
not eligible to receive updates. Damage to your PC due to lack of compatibility is not covered under the manufacturer's warranty. When you*
_*Accept, you acknowledge that you have read and understand these instructions.*_

Compatibility issues here are, for example, the new features of Windows Hello under Windows 11 in conjunction with TPM 2.0. These cannot be run. However, Windows 11 still works. The update authorization refers to upcoming Windows 11 versions, for example. You have to be aware here that the hardware requirements will be enforced more next year and this option, which Microsoft offers now, will no longer be available then. Updates themselves get Windows 11 22000 until October 2023.

If one is aware of this, one can install Windows 11 and now has time to either buy new hardware in the next few years, or hope for more tricks. Or you can cancel it and continue to use Windows 10.

How to customize win 10 to a new win11 look is here avaiable in the forum.



lexluthermiester said:


> Ok here we go:
> Earlier this week @AusWolf asked if Windows installed on a device he has, which only has 2GB of RAM, could be leaned up to run well. Told him I'd give a run-down of how I set up systems, especially systems with low specs, to run well. I've decided to do a walkthru of a typical Windows install for me. This will be for Windows 11, but much of it translates back to Windows 10 as well. Anyone willing to take this dive should be able to work out the differences. If not, ask for help. Try to remember, while we are getting into some nitty-gritty stuff, nothing being described here will break your system hardware, and if you bork something up, you can reformat your drive and reinstall Windows. Nothing will be an "end of the world" type change. However, to satisfy legal accountability where-fores & what-nots I'll state the following disclaimer: Anything you follow in the following guide is AT YOUR OWN RISK.
> 
> So as a starting point, let's presume you have Windows & hardware drivers fully installed and have enabled the "My PC" desktop icon.
> ...


Sir, i was so free and cheeky to  "put out the dangerous" parts like disabling winupdate and  killing networkconfig and connection. had to do an inplaceupgrade to repair it...
wrote it a bit "softer". But i really like it! and will use it from now on. every single click not executed is saved time!


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 12, 2021)

I know I'm late but *LINK*

I realize you need to continue used the WINpass11 program to further get new Dev Builds once released. Run it as administrator of course and you should be set


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 12, 2021)

plastiscɧ said:


> Sir, i was so free and cheeky to "put out the dangerous" parts like disabling winupdate and *killing networkconfig and connection*.


My guide does not include those aspects. Are you saying that you did so on your own accidentally?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Sep 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> My guide does not include those aspects. Are you saying that you did so on your own accidentally?


ofc. fearless and brave i clicked it all.
but then i checked every line to its meaning and filtered the commands to delete, demand, stay in column or get deleted

its now sorted and usable without "danger". cus the idea is great and an opportunity to automate things... once set up its for ever working


----------



## Mussels (Sep 13, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I know I'm late but *LINK*
> 
> I realize you need to continue used the WINpass11 program to further get new Dev Builds once released. Run it as administrator of course and you should be set
> View attachment 216645


winpass 11 is discontinued as it no longer works, according to their github page


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> winpass 11 is discontinued as it no longer works, according to their github page


Works fine and I know that


----------



## Hugis (Sep 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> winpass 11 is discontinued as it no longer works, according to their github page


yeah worked for me too


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 13, 2021)

In  Love


----------



## GerKNG (Sep 13, 2021)

any news about installing the ISO now and just leave the insider program at october 5 and use the OS as a full release version without a reinstall?


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 13, 2021)

It states Oct. 31th but I'll let you know or if I read up otherwise

I mean when i Enter Winver state that my copy ends so who knows


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 13, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> It states Oct. 31th but I'll let you know or if I read up otherwise
> 
> I mean when i Enter Winver state that my copy ends so who knows
> 
> View attachment 216827


Please note, that is the insider dev build. The beta builds(22000.xxx), which are what the final release will be based on, have a different expiration time-frame.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Please note, that is the insider dev build. The beta builds(22000.xxx), which are what the final release will be based on, have a different expiration time-frame.


I know I'm just curious of the changes thus far. The only thing I really see is the Boot Image


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 15, 2021)

today there is an update to the dev channel v22458 but my VMware won't update it says the hardware doesn't qualify


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 15, 2021)

My WiFi is working hard lol though I can assume like last time it'll stop @7% hence need to use Win11pass. Yep I was correct lol. Once you click "Fix" it'll continue to DL


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 15, 2021)

Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22458
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22458 to the Dev Channel. TL;DR   	[REMINDER] Build numbers are higher in the Dev Channel than the Win




					blogs.windows.com
				




A few fixes here and there, no features or other changes.

Changelog under the spoiler for those that don't want to leave the forum


Spoiler




*[REMINDER]* Build numbers are higher in the Dev Channel than the Windows 11 preview builds in the Beta Channel because we’ve moved the Dev Channel back to receiving builds from our active development branch (RS_PRERELEASE). This means the builds released to the Dev Channel no longer match the Windows 11 experience that will be released to customers on October 5th.
The desktop watermark you see at the lower right corner of your desktop is normal for these pre-release builds.
As mentioned previously, it will be a little while before major new features show up. However, this build includes a good set of improvements and bug fixes.
There is an issue impacting the Taskbar where icons appear misaligned and/or cut off – see the known issues below.
Try out the new Tips app for Windows 11 with a new design and over with 114 new tips!

*Changes and Improvements*​
We added a link to the sign-in options under the power menu on Start. (Note: this change first appeared in Build 22454 last week but we’re documenting it here this week as it was missed.)



*Fixes*​
*[Start]*

Fixed an underlying issue that was impacting Start reliability.

*[Search]*

Folders with # in folder name can now be added to indexing.

*[Settings]*

Addressed an issue that was causing Settings to crash sometimes when trying to open the Display page.
Clicking “More about refresh rate” in Advanced Display Settings now opens the support page it’s supposed to.
Fixed an issue where the Location page in Settings wasn’t showing warning text explaining why the location services setting was greyed out if it was greyed out.
Changes made to preferences under Manage App Execution Alias in Settings should now be preserved.
Fixed a couple typos in the output of dll (Issue #206).

*[Windowing]*

Mitigated an issue that could make certain games unexpectedly crash when using ALT + Enter (i.e., switch between full screen and windowed) during with Auto HDR enabled.

*[Other]*

Addressed an issue that was causing text truncation in the Encrypting File System window in certain cases.
Fixed a rare scenario that could result in an uninstalled in-box app unexpectedly reappearing after reboot.
Appx commandlets should now work with PowerShell 7.0+ printui.dll (Issue #13138).

_NOTE: Some fixes noted here in Insider Preview builds from the active development branch may make their way into the servicing updates for the released version of Windows 11 after general availability on October 5th. _


*Known issues*​
*[General]*

We’re working on a fix for an issue that is causing some Surface Pro X’s to bug check with a WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR.
We’re working on a fix for an issue that is causing some devices to bug check with DRIVER_PNP_WATCHDOG error when attempting to update to a recent build.

*[Start] *

In some cases, you might be unable to enter text when using Search from Start or the Taskbar. If you experience the issue, press WIN + R on the keyboard to launch the Run dialog box, then close it.
System is missing when right-clicking on the Start button (WIN + X).

*[Taskbar]*

*IMPORTANT:  Icons on the Taskbar are shifted to the side when in the default center alignment, resulting in them getting cut off by the “show hidden icons” button when too many apps are open.*
The Taskbar will sometimes flicker when switching input methods.

*[Search]*

After clicking the Search icon on the Taskbar, the Search panel may not open. If this occurs, restart the “Windows Explorer” process, and open the search panel again.
Search panel might appear as black and not display any content below the search box.

*[File Explorer]*

If you right click files in OneDrive locations in File Explorer, the context menu will unexpectedly dismiss when you hover over entries that open sub-menus, such as “Open with.”

*[Widgets]*

The widgets board may appear empty. To work around the issue, you can sign out and then sign back in again.
Widgets may be displayed in the wrong size on external monitors. If you encounter this, you can launch the widgets via touch or WIN + W shortcut on your actual PC display first and then launch on your secondary monitors.

*[Windows Sandbox]*

We’re investigating an issue in which Windows Sandbox may not launch for some Insiders after upgrading to this build.

*[Microsoft Store]*

We continue to work to improve search relevance in the Store.

*[Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL) & Hyper-V]*

We’re investigating reports of both WSL2 and Hyper-V not working on this build on ARM64 PCs such as the Surface Pro X.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 16, 2021)

Clean-UP Section


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 16, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22458
> 
> 
> Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22458 to the Dev Channel. TL;DR   	[REMINDER] Build numbers are higher in the Dev Channel than the Win
> ...


These Insider builds are too glitchy/buggy for my liking. I think I'm going to stay with the beta builds until final.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> These Insider builds are too glitchy/buggy for my liking. I think I'm going to stay with the beta builds until final.


For me I'm not seeing bugs. May I ask what you are seeing? Could be your graphics card or other


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> These Insider builds are too glitchy/buggy for my liking. I think I'm going to stay with the beta builds until final.


As always, YMMV.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 16, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> For me I'm not seeing bugs. May I ask what you are seeing? Could be your graphics card or other


It's the known issues. I've seen the "WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR" twice, so it's not just limited to Surface Pro's, the taskbar glitch(easily solved by aligning the Start button to the left), the Start+R run dialog glitch out & fail to run in admin elevation and I've seen Windows Explorer crash & close for reasons not yet known. The beta revisions are not doing any of these things. In fact, I've not seen any problems at all since 22000.168. I'm thinking the beta builds are very close to retail.



windwhirl said:


> As always, YMMV.


True.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 16, 2021)

Well as I mentioned I'm just seeing what's going to come so that is why I have both Beta and Dev but LTSC as default. I'm happy where I'm at


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 16, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Well as I mentioned I'm just seeing what's going to come so that is why I have both Beta and Dev but LTSC as default. I'm happy where I'm at


I still have LTSB and LTSC on some drives, I still prefer LTSB "just a little" over LTSC, don't ask why, just seems more like Windows 7 2.0--But I do like 11, it's been running smooth since day one for me.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 16, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I still have LTSB and LTSC on some drives, I still prefer LTSB "just a little" over LTSC, don't ask why, just seems more like Windows 7 2.0--But I do like 11, it's been running smooth since day one for me.


My LTSC with *TRANSLUCENT *"Though you can get from the M$ store but hence LTSC doesn't have"


----------



## FireFox (Sep 16, 2021)

Well, 6 days ago i updated to 22000.184 and all seemed fine, that same week my router* ( Speedport Smart 3 )*started randomly rebooting, never happened before ( router is 5 months old ) i reset it 
( didn't help ) checked if there was any damaged cable or if any of them were not plugged correctly but everything was ok, to make sure that the problem was the router i disconnected it and then connected my old router* ( Speedport 921v )* and what a relief, everything was working again, so yesterday i called my provider and explained the problem and told them to send me a new *Smart 3 *router, arrived today, connected it and what a surprise, i was facing again the same exact issue that i had with my other  *Smart 3*, 2 routers same model and same problem, and the old router was working without issues? pretty odd to me
infuriated and without to know what else to do i sat and started thinking, then W11 came into my mind, what if it is causing the router to reboot? that would be absurd but it was my last try, so i restarted the PC and booted into my other W11 that has installed build 22000.168, i couldn't believe it but the internet/router was working again tried all 3 routers one by one and were working, switched back to 22000.184 and all 3 failed.
again, to make sure that the problem was the build 22000.184 i rolled back to 22000.176 and same as 22000.168, 0 issues.

Sorry for my annoying long post.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Well, 6 days ago i updated to 22000.184 and all seemed fine, that same week my router* ( Speedport Smart 3 )*started randomly rebooting, never happened before ( router is 5 months old ) i reset it
> ( didn't help ) checked if there was any damaged cable or if any of them were not plugged correctly but everything was ok, to make sure that the problem was the router i disconnected it and then connected my old router* ( Speedport 921v )* and what a relief, everything was working again, so yesterday i called my provider and explained the problem and told them to send me a new *Smart 3 *router, arrived today, connected it and what a surprise, i was facing again the same exact issue that i had with my other  *Smart 3*, 2 routers same model and same problem, and the old router was working without issues? pretty odd to me
> infuriated and without to know what else to do i sat and started thinking, then W11 came into my mind, what if it is causing the router to reboot? that would be absurd but it was my last try, so i restarted the PC and booted into my other W11 that has installed build 22000.168, i couldn't believe it but the internet/router was working again tried all 3 routers one by one and were working, switched back to 22000.184 and all 3 failed.
> again, to make sure that the problem was the build 22000.184 i rolled back to 22000.176 and same as 22000.168, 0 issues.
> ...


Could be a driver issue of sorts with a Ethernet or USB Wi-Fi driver

I'm sorry to those who having issues with WiN11. I'm not bc on a 775 MB which inturn has no driver issue. Sorry guys


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 16, 2021)

today there is an update  of the Beta v 22000.194
Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.194 | Windows Insider Blog


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 16, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> today there is an update  of the Beta v 22000.194
> Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.194 | Windows Insider Blog


Eh so I have to reboot for Beta 





Should one Wait? I think SO


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 17, 2021)

Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.194
					

UPDATE 9/23: We are making Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.194 available as an optional update for any Windows Insider on an eligible PC in the Release Preview Channel. We have also made the ISOs available for Build 22000.194




					blogs.windows.com
				




Windows 11 virtual machines also require TPM 2.0 in beta.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 17, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Windows 11 virtual machines also require TPM 2.0 in beta.



Anyone tried with TPM 1.2?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 17, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Anyone tried with TPM 1.2?


I dont know if this is 100% true

After initially claiming that Windows 11 won't work on a PC without a TPM 2.0 (or Trusted Platform Module), Microsoft has now confirmed to Tom's Guide that the OS actually requires only the older, much more common TPM 1.2 module — but also that if you install Windows 11 on a machine without a TPM 2.0 chip, you'll be taking a risk.

Link: https://www.tomsguide.com/news/does-windows-11-require-tpm-20-we-have-good-news-and-bad-news


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 17, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Anyone tried with TPM 1.2?


Have y'all tried the  reg bypass? *LINK*

In the setup just hit Shift F10, regedit, import the reg file, that's it


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 17, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I dont know if this is 100% true
> 
> After initially claiming that Windows 11 won't work on a PC without a TPM 2.0 (or Trusted Platform Module), Microsoft has now confirmed to Tom's Guide that the OS actually requires only the older, much more common TPM 1.2 module — but also that if you install Windows 11 on a machine without a TPM 2.0 chip, you'll be taking a risk.
> 
> Link: https://www.tomsguide.com/news/does-windows-11-require-tpm-20-we-have-good-news-and-bad-news


Hi,
My x299 apex has a bios update that probably adds the option to enable tmp or PTT on asus boards
I haven't installed the newer bios yet though.
ATM no bios option exists.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 17, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.194
> 
> 
> UPDATE 9/23: We are making Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22000.194 available as an optional update for any Windows Insider on an eligible PC in the Release Preview Channel. We have also made the ISOs available for Build 22000.194
> ...


Yes, only Dev channel will be allowed by default to run without TPM.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 17, 2021)

I upgraded my VMware player to VMware pro now I can run build 22458


----------



## FireFox (Sep 18, 2021)

Yesterday updated to 22000.194.

So far working smoothly, last night CW crashed ( *Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered* ) never happened before.
I can't say it's due to the new update as this error is already well known on the Nvidia forum for several years now, i fixed it, ( at least so i think ) changing the TdrDelay value from 8 to 10, since them no crashes.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Yesterday updated to 22000.194.
> 
> So far working smoothly, last night CW crashed ( *Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered* ) never happened before.
> I can't say it's due to the new update as this error is already well known on the Nvidia forum for several years now, i fixed it, ( at least so i think ) changing the TdrDelay value from 8 to 10, since them no crashes.



your average user won't know or realize they need to do something like this.  so is this a common issue? i have a had a gtx 1070 laptop for years and never seen that before. you might want to report it through their bug system anyway.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Yesterday updated to 22000.194.
> 
> So far working smoothly, last night CW crashed ( *Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered* ) never happened before.
> I can't say it's due to the new update as this error is already well known on the Nvidia forum for several years now, i fixed it, ( at least so i think ) changing the TdrDelay value from 8 to 10, since them no crashes.



I am on this version haven't had a crash with this error really only ACPI 2 I can't seem to get rid off so I properly have to reinstall but I don't want to


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 19, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> CPUs like Ryzen 1600, which was launched only four years ago, are deemed incompatible, simply beggars belief.


It's pretty much down to how easy the software TPM is to defeat.  It has to be, given the arbitrary line they draw.  And yes, there are firmwares for Ryzen 1 that can defeat the PSP.  They are targeting only chips where that has not happened yet.



Mussels said:


> Zen 1 doesnt have it in firmware


Actually, it does.  But as noted, it has security issues on early bioses.



Chomiq said:


> To those using the Windows 11 builds out there - has MS done anything to improve the HDR support?


AutoHDR is nice.



Andy Shiekh said:


> Anyone tried with TPM 1.2?


Pretty sure it wouldn't work given how stringent they are being.



FireFox said:


> I dont know if this is 100% true
> 
> After initially claiming that Windows 11 won't work on a PC without a TPM 2.0 (or Trusted Platform Module), Microsoft has now confirmed to Tom's Guide that the OS actually requires only the older, much more common TPM 1.2 module — but also that if you install Windows 11 on a machine without a TPM 2.0 chip, you'll be taking a risk.
> 
> Link: https://www.tomsguide.com/news/does-windows-11-require-tpm-20-we-have-good-news-and-bad-news


Oh huh... interesting.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> your average user won't know or realize they need to do something like this.  so is this a common issue? i have a had a gtx 1070 laptop for years and never seen that before. you might want to report it through their bug system anyway.


It is a very specific bug and most people will never encounter it.



FireFox said:


> Yesterday updated to 22000.194.


I'll be testing this soon. Skipped over 184 as it was seemingly mostly bug fixes. 194 has had a few changes that need testing where the "requirements" are concerned.

EDIT1;
I finally have so time to install, doing so. So far no problems. Bypass works no issues, but installation is still in progress.

EDIT2;
Install finished. No issues. Drivers took fine, my standard customizations applied without problem.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 19, 2021)

Upgraded to .194 in my vm when it first came out.  No issues.  Also no tpm on my system.  Interesting.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 19, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Upgraded to .194 in my vm when it first came out.  No issues.  Also no tpm on my system.  Interesting.



tpm can be built into some CPU's not mobo's, so maybe you have one of those CPU's?


----------



## johnspack (Sep 19, 2021)

Maybe it won't block higher end xeons.  A lot of companies might get peed?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2021)

The install I did was a fresh from ISO. Problems were not expected, but given the changes microsoft stated on the blog page, testing was called for.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 19, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Maybe it won't block higher end xeons.  A lot of companies might get peed?



Microsoft doesn't care about your old 2600USD CPU for all they care stay where you are or go linux that's how it is.

That's not saying you won't have a great experince but if Microsoft want it's users to have the best experience they have already made the guide lines on what you need.



lexluthermiester said:


> The install I did was a fresh from ISO. Problems were not expected, but given the changes microsoft stated on the blog page, testing was called for.



The fresh installation is different, I tried on my Dell Latitude E7470 laptop to upgrade the Windows 11 Dev version I had to the newest beta using the iso that was a no go because of the Intel Core i5-6300U but fresh the installation on the image only checked for TPM2.0 not the CPU which I was like what why only check for one thing during a fresh install and then another when trying to run a Windows upgrade


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Microsoft doesn't care about your old 2600USD CPU for all they care stay where you are or go linux that's how it is.


And that mentality from microsoft(or anyone else) can eat poopoo. We, the purchasers of the OS, decide how it runs and what it runs on.


puma99dk| said:


> The fresh installation is different, I tried on my Dell Latitude E7470 laptop to upgrade the Windows 11 Dev version I had to the newest beta using the iso that was a no go because of the Intel Core i5-6300U but fresh the installation on the image only checked for TPM2.0 not the CPU which I was like what why only check for one thing during a fresh install and then another when trying to run a Windows upgrade


True. I always fresh install beta software, especially an OS. Updates can be iffy at best, data destructive at worst.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> We, the purchasers of the OS


C´mon, we know very well that people don't buy the OS, Pull the other one


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah you purchase the terms of use until you accept those you have nothing on a clean install.

Only exception might be if you change keys but you already accepted terms on the original install.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 19, 2021)

FireFox said:


> C´mon, we know very well that people don't buy the OS, Pull the other one



I actually purchase like 10 Windows XP licenses when I was in back in the day directly from Microsoft because I got a student discount which was like 90% or something.

I have also purchased my Windows 8 Pro actually it was listed as a Windows 8.1 Upgrade but I got the full retail/oem pack so I don't complain.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 19, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> I actually purchase like 10 Windows XP licenses when I was in back in the day directly from Microsoft because I got a student discount which was like 90% or something.
> 
> I have also purchased my Windows 8 Pro actually it was listed as a Windows 8.1 Upgrade but I got the full retail/oem pack so I don't complain.





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah you purchase the terms of use until you accept those you have nothing on a clean install.
> 
> Only exception might be if you change keys but you already accepted terms on the original install.



Only time i have purchased something related to Microsoft was 2x key, €10.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 19, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Only time i have purchased something related to Microsoft was 2x key, €10.


Hi,
I've lost track of how many keys I've purchased but yeah 35.us is the highest in the last few years retail too.
I went through x299 mother boards like tic tac's 

I've got an extra win-10 pro key if I ever clean install 11


----------



## freeagent (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm running the newest from the beta channel, I installed it last night.. it runs nice. I wonder when they will fix L3 reporting in Aida64? Its the only thing that really bothers me 

I also downloaded the iso and used Rufus to drop it on USB.. but complaining I will have to turn safe boot off or something something..?


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 19, 2021)

Hi,
Disabling secure boot on install is normal you can enable it after install
Nothing about 11 is really normal though lol


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Disabling secure boot on install is normal you can enable it after install


And... that's what Program RuFus says after a creation of GPT of WiN10/11 LoL


----------



## freeagent (Sep 19, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> And... that's what Program RuFus says after a creation of GPT of WiN10/11 LoL


I sit 8 feet from my tv and I need glasses so I don't always read everything if it doesn't look important, especially if its a small thin text


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 19, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> And... that's what Program RuFus says after a creation of GPT of WiN10/11 LoL


Hi,
11 will make that more interesting because secure boot is a requirement for install among a few others.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 11 will make that more interesting because secure boot is a requirement for install among a few others.


Meh the Reg file does wonders mate LINK


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 19, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Meh the Reg file does wonders mate LINK


Hi,
Yes but I'm speaking from a normal install not a hack/.... install point of view.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 19, 2021)

FireFox said:


> C´mon, we know very well that people don't buy the OS, Pull the other one


Seriously, I do. I personally own 4 retail copies of Win10, 2 of Win8, 10 or 11 of Win7 and a few of WinXP. Yeah, some people actually BUY their software.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 19, 2021)

I own my copy too, I even own ms office 

It took a long time for me to be able to say that.. and it feels kind of good.. meaning no guilt


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 19, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I own my copy too, I even own ms office
> 
> It took a long time for me to be able to say that.. and it feels kind of good.. meaning no guilt


Hi,
Install them without accepting the terms of use 
You'll quickly find out install aborts after lol 

So yes once again you buy ms terms of use.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Install them without accepting the terms of use
> You'll quickly find out install aborts after lol
> 
> So yes once again you buy ms terms of use.


Luckily I didn't pay much! 10 is the first OS that I "own." I got it free while using a pirate copy of 7 back when they were giving out free upgrades   

At least they know I'm not a deviant, and I don't do bad things, and what I shop for and my interests


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 19, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Luckily I didn't pay much! 10 is the first OS that I "own." I got it free while using a pirate copy of 7 back when they were giving out free upgrades
> 
> At least they know I'm not a deviant, and I don't do bad things, and what I shop for and my interests


Hi,
TPU on holidays/... posts specials on win-10 and office bundles I'm sure you've seen them
Most say you need to clean install to use them which is weird very weird frankly 

I have another source for cheap retail keys even for win-7 if you ever need one let me know only 35.us 7 or 10 pro retail.


----------



## freeagent (Sep 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> TPU on holidays/... posts specials on win-10 and office bundles I'm sure you've seen them


This is where I bought my key actually


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Seriously, I do. I personally own 4 retail copies of Win10, 2 of Win8, 10 or 11 of Win7 and a few of WinXP. Yeah, some people actually BUY their software.



In the past I bought any software and OS's @ about $3 USD/disc...


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 19, 2021)

freeagent said:


> This is where I bought my key actually


Hi,
Someone on another forum tried one 10 pro as a upgrade by using change key or get another version home to pro and had to clean install 
Instructions stated as much but this is just weird to me.



P4-630 said:


> In the past I bought any software and OS's @ about $3 USD/disc...


Do you feel bad


----------



## freeagent (Sep 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Someone on another forum tried one 10 pro as a upgrade by using change key or get another version home to pro and had to clean install
> Instructions stated as much but this is just weird to me.


My mom has a Dell laptop, and I swapped out her old 5400RPM Toshiba spinner for an Intel SSD, she had a home key but I selected Pro out of habit and it authenticated just fine.. it is kind of weird..


----------



## Shrek (Sep 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Someone on another forum tried one 10 pro as a upgrade by using change key or get another version home to pro and had to clean install
> Instructions stated as much but this is just weird to me.



I wonder what would happen if one clean installed on a blank hard drive (so the license was attached to the machine) and then went back to the original drive and tried again.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 19, 2021)

Hmm I installed W11 Beta on my Hp x360 15 (Eh of course it said no TPM so had to use my Reg File) but it installed and was Activated by my M$ Account "I had CLOUDREADY" on it (Did diskpart to clean the Disk)

Would appear that on a M$ Account it'll Activate regardless


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 19, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> And... that's what Program RuFus says after a creation of GPT of WiN10/11 LoL



That's because usually you use secure boot with FAT32 partition not NTFS.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 19, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> That's because usually you use secure boot with FAT32 partition not NTFS.


Hmm good to know but I won't be upgrading my stuff for a long while


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 19, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Hmm good to know but I won't be upgrading my stuff for a long while



Well, I do it for the rush and run not because I need it, it's an expensive hobby of mine 

I read the headline here and it sounds promising:

https://www.makeuseof.com/windows-1...ium=Social-Distribution&utm_campaign=MUO-FB-P


----------



## Metroid (Sep 19, 2021)

Windows 11 release is very close now, does anybody knows if directstorage will be available since day one?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 19, 2021)

Along with Metroid above, I would also like to know this and alongside that how has everyone found gaming on this new os? Any improvements/regressions/differences you have noticed?


----------



## mtosev (Sep 19, 2021)

Looks like I'm Windows 11 ready. Hoping to see a nice performance improvement on my hardware.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 19, 2021)

Metroid said:


> Windows 11 release is very close now, does anybody knows if directstorage will be available since day one?





LifeOnMars said:


> Along with Metroid above, I would also like to know this and alongside that how has everyone found gaming on this new os? Any improvements/regressions/differences you have noticed?


DirectStorage must be implemented by the game developers, the user has no control of it.

Last I know, a closed preview development kit was made available around June under strict NDA. Also, all the documentation regarding DirectStorage is locked to authorized developers only.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> That's because usually you use secure boot with FAT32 partition not NTFS.


Wait, what now?



LifeOnMars said:


> gaming on this new os?


I depends on the game, but most see a slight improvement. There are some that get a hit to performance, though it's not by enough to affect gameplay.



LifeOnMars said:


> Any improvements/regressions/differences you have noticed?


The improvements are mostly to the UI and level of user controls, which have greatly improved IMHO.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wait, what now?



Usually from what I been with Lenovo recovery USB is formatted in FAT32 for security boot plus last time I installed Windows 10 on a custom build with secure boot enabled I used FAT32 didn't have to change anything.

For custom build that was Rufus, I am not sure why but secure boot ain't a big fan of NTFS most of the time so I always used FAT32.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Usually from what I been with Lenovo recovery USB is formatted in FAT32 for security boot plus last time I installed Windows 10 on a custom build with secure boot enabled I used FAT32 didn't have to change anything.
> 
> For custom build that was Rufus, I am not sure why but secure boot ain't a big fan of NTFS most of the time so I always used FAT32.


Oh! For a Rufus USB drive. Thought we were talking about the Windows install drive, which can't use FAT32 anymore.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oh! For a Rufus USB drive. Thought we were talking about the Windows install drive, which can't use FAT32 anymore.



Lenovo recovery is for install Windows 10 but most of people get a clean install of Microsoft's Windows 10.

True @lexluthermiester and it can be annoying since USB sticks are getting bigger and cheaper


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> True @lexluthermiester and it can be annoying since USB sticks are getting bigger and cheaper


FAT32 has a 2TB size limit, so that is not going to be a problem any time soon.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> FAT32 has a 2TB size limit, so that is not going to be a problem any time soon.



Most USB thumb drivers over 8GB is by default NTFS even new Kingston 32GB they use NTFS as default.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> Most USB thumb drivers over 8GB is by default NTFS even new Kingston 32GB they use NTFS as default.


Not all of them. Many come with ExFAT and all can be reformatted to FAT32 if desired.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not all of them. Many come with ExFAT and all can be reformatted to FAT32 if desired.



Well a lot of the brand new USB thumb drives I pack out and use have Rufus choosing NTFS and showing default for them.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 20, 2021)

Metroid said:


> Windows 11 release is very close now, does anybody knows if directstorage will be available since day one?


You know that games need to be coded to use it, right?
It's going to take time to happen.

ExFAT is the default on many external HDD's and SD cards, since it works on every OS
Rufus is showing you what it recommends, not what is currently on there


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You know that games need to be coded to use it, right?
> It's going to take time to happen.


Exactly. DirectStorage is not going to be an instant upgrade/magic fix many people think it will becasue it has to be coded in.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> C´mon, we know very well that people don't buy the OS, Pull the other one


----------



## mtosev (Sep 20, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> View attachment 217497


I have a boxed / FPP / retail version of Windows 10 PRO. SKU number hav-00060


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 20, 2021)

mtosev said:


> I have a boxed / FPP / retail version of Windows 10 PRO. SKU number hav-00060



I actually got this from a charity shop for £10, there was 4, I should have bought them all. It's only OEM but has worked fine, i just use the same disc and bought keys cheap. I wouldn't mine a win 11 disc though


----------



## Metroid (Sep 20, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You know that games need to be coded to use it, right?
> It's going to take time to happen.


Yeah, my point of my question is, if windows 11 offers directstorage on the get go then is already a great incentive for developers to work their magic.


----------



## mtosev (Sep 20, 2021)

BTW does anyone know if I have be to running the latest Windows 10 version 21H1 to be able to upgrade to Win 11 via Windows update? I'm currently on 20H2.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2021)

mtosev said:


> BTW does anyone know if I have be to running the latest Windows 10 version 21H1 to be able to upgrade to Win 11 via Windows update? I'm currently on 20H2.



It shouldn't matter as long as your machine got TPM2.0 and a compatible CPU you shouldn't have any update issues.

My gaming rig was running 21H1 so I cannot tell you, and my laptop got an i5-6300U so the cpu is not compatible from what Microsoft says but it got TPM2.0 so I had to do a fresh installation and that worked fine.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 20, 2021)

mtosev said:


> BTW does anyone know if I have be to running the latest Windows 10 version 21H1 to be able to upgrade to Win 11 via Windows update? I'm currently on 20H2.


Hi,
I installed 21H2 I believe media creation tool is still creating it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2021)

mtosev said:


> BTW does anyone know if I have be to running the latest Windows 10 version 21H1 to be able to upgrade to Win 11 via Windows update? I'm currently on 20H2.


The version number of Win10 you're on doesn't matter. However, the edition does. If you're on Win10 Home you can only get a free update to Win11 Home. Then Pro -> Pro, etc.


----------



## mtosev (Sep 20, 2021)

puma99dk| said:


> It shouldn't matter as long as your machine got TPM2.0 and a compatible CPU you shouldn't have any update issues.
> 
> My gaming rig was running 21H1 so I cannot tell you, and my laptop got an i5-6300U so the cpu is not compatible from what Microsoft says but it got TPM2.0 so I had to do a fresh installation and that worked fine.


Basically I'm interested if the upgrade to Win 11 button will pop up in the Windows update menu as I want to hit that button and windows 10 upgrades to 11. Obviously after Windows 11 gets officially released next month. For now I only have a button to upgrade to Win 10 21H1 and would prefer not to upgrade to 21H1 because Win 11 is just around the corner.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 20, 2021)

mtosev said:


> Basically I'm interested if the upgrade to Win 11 button will pop up in the Windows update menu as I want to hit that button and windows 10 upgrades to 11. Obviously after Windows 11 gets officially released next month. For now I only have a button to upgrade to Win 10 21H1 and would prefer not to upgrade to 21H1 because Win 11 is just around the corner.



Well I have seen version 21H1 being installed on Lenovo laptops in about 5mins which ain't really bad and some even less then this like a normal update.

So I don't see why holding off with your i9 if you don't have any serious issues that hold you back.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 20, 2021)

mtosev said:


> Basically I'm interested if the upgrade to Win 11 button will pop up in the Windows update menu as I want to hit that button and windows 10 upgrades to 11. Obviously after Windows 11 gets officially released next month. For now I only have a button to upgrade to Win 10 21H1 and would prefer not to upgrade to 21H1 because Win 11 is just around the corner.


W11 Rollout will be in stages. Meaning that not all compatible machines will get the upgrade option on day one. You could get it on day one or nine months down the line, depending on how Microsoft plans the rollout.



puma99dk| said:


> Well I have seen version 21H1 being installed on Lenovo laptops in about 5mins which ain't really bad and some even less then this like a normal update.
> 
> So I don't see why holding off with your i9 if you don't have any serious issues that hold you back.


21H1 update was basically enabling access to features that were already delivered with 20H2. That is the reason why it was fast


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 20, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> W11 Rollout will be in stages. Meaning that not all compatible machines will get the upgrade option on day one. You could get it on day one or nine months down the line, depending on how Microsoft plans the rollout.


However, it should be noted that if you buy a copy(retail or digital) day one and update that way, you'll get it straight away. So if you want it fast buy a copy and call it good.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 20, 2021)

Gruffalo.Soldier said:


> View attachment 217497












The following Image and/or content may be disturbing/offensive to some viewers


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> FAT32 has a 2TB size limit, so that is not going to be a problem any time soon.



But it also has a 4GB max file size limit, FYI


----------



## mtosev (Sep 20, 2021)

FireFox said:


> View attachment 217608
> 
> 
> The following Image and/or content may be disturbing/offensive to some viewers
> View attachment 217609


I have Windows Vista Ultimate which I bought in 2007 while I was on a trip in the US, I also have 7 Ultimate somewhere. I did download an ISO from Microsoft's website with my serial number. It recognized it and said that I owned 7 Ultimate.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 20, 2021)

mtosev said:


> I have Windows Vista Ultimate which I bought in 2007 while I was on a trip in the US, I also have 7 Ultimate somewhere. I did download an ISO from Microsoft's website with my serial number. It recognized it and said that I owned 7 Ultimate.


The W7 CD i posted i found it among a few CDs that someone left outside their house's door. I also have the Professional and Ultimate which are in USB sticks.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 20, 2021)

Concerning the Windows 11 but where I sometimes can't type in the mail app; I found out that I can backspace and delete, even when I can't type. All very strange.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> FAT32 has a 2TB size limit, so that is not going to be a problem any time soon.


The big gotcha, isn't the partition size limit, unlike FAT16, where back in 2002, I had a 78 GiB FAT32 partition for my brand-new-at-the-time Maxtor 80 GB 4D080H4 5K HDD, way before Seagate bought Maxtor!

The big gotcha, is the file-size limit, especially for OS images! (and any file!) For GiB, that appears to be 3.9.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> FAT32 has a 2TB size limit, so that is not going to be a problem any time soon.



But a 4GB file size limit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> But it also has a 4GB max file size limit, FYI





Andy Shiekh said:


> But a 4GB file size limit.


Of course, but that is only a problem...


RJARRRPCGP said:


> especially for OS images!


...for files like these. The vast majority of files will never have that problem. And for those situations there's ExFAT or NTFS.



FireFox said:


> The following Image and/or content may be disturbing/offensive to some viewers
> View attachment 217609


Why would this be disturbing?


----------



## Fangio1951 (Sep 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Of course, but that is only a problem...
> 
> ...for files like these. The vast majority of files will never have that problem. And for those situations there's ExFAT or NTFS.
> 
> ...


Maybe as disturbing as these =


----------



## FireFox (Sep 21, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> Maybe as disturbing as these =


The Vista CD is disturbing


----------



## mtosev (Sep 21, 2021)

__





						Google Drive: Sign-in
					

Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



					drive.google.com
				







__





						Google Drive: Sign-in
					

Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



					drive.google.com
				








__





						Google Drive: Sign-in
					

Access Google Drive with a Google account (for personal use) or Google Workspace account (for business use).



					drive.google.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2021)

mtosev said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are these?


----------



## mtosev (Sep 21, 2021)

http://imgur.com/a/tStRR8z




http://imgur.com/a/uW4fYKI




http://imgur.com/a/YKTL11a

I was trying to post pics of my vista and xp boxes but it seems that I don't know how to upload pics to this website. Looks like I figured it out now. Lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2021)

mtosev said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whatever you tried to share, was a total fail


----------



## mtosev (Sep 21, 2021)

Mussels said:


> whatever you tried to share, was a total fail


I fixed it. Didn't know how you post pics to this website. Works now. One post above yours.


----------



## Mussels (Sep 21, 2021)

mtosev said:


> I fixed it. Didn't know how you post pics to this website. Works now. One post above yours.


attach files, post an image link, or use windows snipping tool (win + shift +s) and then ctrl-V into the post

the modern snipping tool is glorious, since you dont need to save it as a local file first


----------



## mtosev (Sep 21, 2021)

Mussels said:


> attach files, post an image link, or use windows snipping tool (win + shift +s) and then ctrl-V into the post
> 
> the modern snipping tool is glorious, since you dont need to save it as a local file first


I'm on the phone so maybe that was the reason why I failed but thx. I do know about the snipping tool in Windows.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 21, 2021)

Without reading through this thread, will windows 11 be worth upgrading to on release? I have not tested it but I figure many of you have an opinion on it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 21, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> Without reading through this thread, will windows 11 be worth upgrading to on release? I have not tested it but I figure many of you have an opinion on it.


Hi,
If you read a little you might find out not many machines meet new security requirements 
The one that do will install or upgrade to 11 
Some not supported will use workarounds to install 11


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 21, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> Without reading through this thread, will windows 11 be worth upgrading to on release? I have not tested it but I figure many of you have an opinion on it.


If you do critical work or anything you consider sufficiently important on that computer, you'll be better off waiting a little. I expect most bugs will be ironed out, but better safe than sorry. 

Also, as ThrashZone just said, you'll have to take the new requirements into account, so even if your machine fully supports them, you might not be able to do do an in-place upgrade, but rather you'll have to do a clean install


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 21, 2021)

I'd say WiN11 is just a skin with just a spare piece of little features that if not only a few would care for really. Stick with 10. I have WiN11 Beta and Dev on my 775 Build which I made my reg file hack. Easy to do as you just look up and copy and paste the code to a text file


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 21, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> Without reading through this thread, will windows 11 be worth upgrading to on release? I have not tested it but I figure many of you have an opinion on it.


That depends. Does your PC meet the system requirements? If so, do you want to run the configuration microsoft "requires"? If not, are you ok with employing work-around measures to force an install?

This is the first time in history that installing a new version of Windows is not a straight-forward task thanks to the dumbass requirements being imposed. The improvements are worth the effort(IMHO), but the effort will have a few hoops to jump through. Many of us here have employed the aforementioned work-arounds successfully and would be happy to help you do so if you wish. Just stick around and ask after the release.



theFOoL said:


> I'd say WiN11 is just a skin with just a spare piece of little features that if not only a few would care for really. Stick with 10.


We don't disagree very often, on this point we do. After excluding the moronic hardware requirements, I like 11 very much and think it is wonderful improvement over the pile of poo that is Windows 10(comparatively).


----------



## WhiteNoise (Sep 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That depends. Does your PC meet the system requirements? If so, do you want to run the configuration microsoft "requires"? If not, are you ok with employing work-around measures to force an install?
> 
> This is the first time in history that installing a new version of Windows is not a straight-forward task thanks to the dumbass requirements being imposed. The improvements are worth the effort(IMHO), but the effort will have a few hoops to jump through. Many of us here have employed the aforementioned work-arounds successfully and would be happy to help you do so if you wish. Just stick around and ask after the release.
> 
> ...




According to Microsoft, I do meet all system requirements.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 22, 2021)

Right... but I'm on it M$!!! on My 755 Build "Just BC you don't have the specs or whatever DOESN'T you can't RuN"


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 22, 2021)

FireFox said:


> The Vista CD is disturbing


It's even 32-bit.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 22, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> It's even 32-bit.


That's a good thing. Many companies did not even bother with drivers for 64-bit at the time until WiN7


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 22, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> That's a good thing. Many companies did not even bother with drivers for 64-bit at the time until WiN7


For then maybe but it gives me a bad vibe today.

Do they even have a 32-bit Win11 image?


----------



## freeagent (Sep 22, 2021)

I feel like I am the only one who liked vista lol. Those CDs were nice to see, I didn’t know they made a 10 disk. Do people still use those? The only disk I have had was a 98se disk that came with my HP haha..


----------



## ManofGod (Sep 22, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> That's a good thing. Many companies did not even bother with drivers for 64-bit at the time until WiN7



I believe you meant Windows Vista SP1 64 Bit.  I had zero issues running Vista 64 well before the Windows 7 release.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Sep 22, 2021)

Here's some more shock and awe .....


----------



## freeagent (Sep 22, 2021)

Seeing those disks are awesome! All of them! Wow Windows 11 next month. Time sure does fly by.


----------



## Fangio1951 (Sep 22, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Seeing those disks are awesome! All of them! Wow Windows 11 next month. Time sure does fly by.


Yep, and I'm still trying to find my stack (Can't remember how many floppies) of Window 3.1 disks.

Time sure does fly - I started back in 1985 with DOS (Think it was v6.0) and read the A5 hard cover manual, which was about 2" thick, from cover to cover about 6 times.

And the pc = IBM 8086 compatible at AU$7,000.00, with a 10Mb HDD + Green screen mono CRT  monitor !!!!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 22, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Seeing those disks are awesome! All of them! Wow Windows 11 next month. Time sure does fly by.


Two weeks to go now! (14 days)


----------



## Fangio1951 (Sep 22, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Two weeks to go now! (14 days)


Hi Rjarrrpcgp,

Yeah, nope = will probably wait till late December when M$ iron out the (Some) BUGS, as per their usual QA standard


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2021)

Does your PC meet win 11 requirements?
Cool! install a second drive, dual boot

Does it not meet the requirements?
Cool! Dual boot windows 10 with linux or something, if you're bored. Otherwise just leave your PC alone and stop installing an OS you know will give you problems.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

WhiteNoise said:


> According to Microsoft, I do meet all system requirements.


Ok, so the next question is: Do you want to run your system with TPM & SecureBoot enabled by default? If you have no objections and have no need to run it differently, then you will be able to buy a copy of 11 and install it day one. Just be aware, troubleshooting system and software problems will have serious limitations if left in default config.

If you have a problem with SecureBoot or have a need to run your system without it, then you will need to employ work-around measures. Depending on the final release format of the ISO, there might be a need to wait until a work-around is devised. If they continue as they have been, current work-arounds will work.



freeagent said:


> Those CDs were nice to see, I didn’t know they made a 10 disk. Do people still use those?


Yup and I still make them from time to time. They are handy still.



Fangio1951 said:


> Yeah, nope = will probably wait till late December when M$ iron out the (Some) BUGS, as per their usual QA standard


To be fair, this beta run of Windows has been more productive than previous releases of Windows and I suspect it had a lot to do with the Feedback Hub. It has given people a way to send microsoft direct input and insights to the experience. While reading every single message is not possible, collating the data would have been easy.



johnspack said:


> Please just learn linux so you can stop torturing yourself.... or at least have an alternative....





johnspack said:


> I run games and any windows app you can think of under linux.


As stated in the OP, this is not a place to promote Linux. Let's rope it in...


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 22, 2021)

Is there a simple tutorial out there on how "to cheat" stupid Win11 installer to run on a i7 3770K CPU with no support for retarded TPM ?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

Prima.Vera said:


> Is there a simple tutorial out there on how "to cheat" stupid Win11 installer to run on a i7 3770K CPU with no support for retarded TPM ?
> Thank you in advance.


Yes and it's simple if things don't change for the final release. Are you wanting to try it now or did you want to wait for the final?


----------



## lZKoce (Sep 22, 2021)

OK, so I tested the waters a bit. I downloaded the Health Check app today on my PC. I have two discrepancies, the rest is green ticks:

- one is yellow, so I guess, this one can be fixed. I saw the options in the BIOS menu: CSM and Security Boot. CSM though I think I need to convert the drive from MBR to GPT, but I will not be doing that right now.
- the other one....well I am on KabyLake, so that apparently isn't supported.


----------



## mtosev (Sep 22, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> W11 Rollout will be in stages. Meaning that not all compatible machines will get the upgrade option on day one. You could get it on day one or nine months down the line, depending on how Microsoft plans the rollout.


Yeah I know that the rollout will be done in stages. BTW I'm interested if MS publishes its plans when Windows 11 will be available for certain systems / hardware configurations or will I be in the dark and only know when I see the upgrade button in Windows update?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

lZKoce said:


> OK, so I tested the waters a bit. I downloaded the Health Check app today on my PC. I have two discrepancies, the rest is green ticks:
> 
> - one is yellow, so I guess, this one can be fixed. I saw the options in the BIOS menu: CSM and Security Boot. CSM though I think I need to convert the drive from MBR to GPT, but I will not be doing that right now.
> - the other one....well I am on KabyLake, so that apparently isn't supported.
> ...


So for your system, you'll need to employ work-arounds. There are several ways and even if microsoft manages to mess with them there will be more work-arounds devised. Do you want to try out the current beta? Or are you waiting for final release?



mtosev said:


> Yeah I know that the rollout will be done in stages. BTW I'm interested if MS publishes its plans when Windows 11 will be available for certain systems / hardware configurations or will I be in the dark and only know when I see the upgrade button in Windows update?


Again, if you buy a copy, you can get it day 1.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 22, 2021)

Want Windows 11 on an unsupported PC? Microsoft may ask you to agree to special terms
					

Microsoft wants you to know what you're doing.




					www.windowscentral.com


----------



## mtosev (Sep 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So for your system, you'll need to employ work-arounds. There are several ways and even if microsoft manages to mess with them there will be more work-arounds devised. Do you want to try out the current beta? Or are you waiting for final release?
> 
> 
> Again, if you buy a copy, you can get it day 1.


I know but I'm also not that stupid that I would buy win 11 if I will get it for free if I just wait a couple of months.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 217812
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm perfectly fine with this as long as they don't prevent installation or nag us about it..



mtosev said:


> I know but I'm also not that stupid that I would buy it if I can get for free if I wait a couple of months.


I'm not implying that you're stupid. There are legal rights to consider. Without going into mundane details, when you pay for something you have a certain set of rights that are not always present when you get something for free. In the case of microsoft, by getting a "free" upgrade you agree to surrender certain rights you would otherwise not surrender. By buying your software, your full legal rights are maintained entirely. There are of course variations to this, but in the case of microsoft being headquartered in the US, certain legal statues apply unless you receive something for free.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm perfectly fine with this as long as they don't prevent installation.


Indeed sir Indeed


----------



## xrobwx71 (Sep 22, 2021)

lZKoce said:


> OK, so I tested the waters a bit. I downloaded the Health Check app today on my PC. I have two discrepancies, the rest is green ticks:
> 
> - one is yellow, so I guess, this one can be fixed. I saw the options in the BIOS menu: CSM and Security Boot. CSM though I think I need to convert the drive from MBR to GPT, but I will not be doing that right now.
> - the other one....well I am on KabyLake, so that apparently isn't supported.
> ...


For the future if needed: https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/deployment/mbr-to-gpt


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 22, 2021)

mtosev said:


> I know but I'm also not that stupid that I would buy win 11 if I will get it for free if I just wait a couple of months.


Hi,
Maybe someone would want to keep their 10 install

I have an unused win-10 pro key so I'd just use it on a clean install or maybe switch keys once upgraded from the 10 install so I don't have to reinstall office/....
So it's nice to have options and extra keys hell there are cheap keys around 35.us max that are legit retail keys cheaper oem keys for like 15.us lol



theFOoL said:


> Indeed sir Indeed


Yeah as long as it doesn't happen on every startup lol


----------



## Mussels (Sep 22, 2021)

They've plainly said you can install the OS without their requirements, but you'll be blocked from updates

That's them stopping the 'risk' of failed updates, which we've seen linked stats to quite a few times about failed updates, updates that wont install, etc on W10 over the years

It's still entirely possible to install W11 and manually update via an ISO or third party method at your own discretion... but no automatic updates or we all know millions of people would ignore the advice, end up with f*cked machines and blame it all on windows 11 being shite


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> They've plainly said you can install the OS without their requirements, but you'll be blocked from updates
> 
> That's them stopping the 'risk' of failed updates, which we've seen linked stats to quite a few times about failed updates, updates that wont install, etc on W10 over the years
> 
> It's still entirely possible to install W11 and manually update via an ISO or third party method at your own discretion... but no automatic updates or we all know millions of people would ignore the advice, end up with f*cked machines and blame it all on windows 11 being shite


Hi,
Just because ms says something doesn't make it true their lab work they quote is shit mostly because they use defender as their only security lol of course you need all this new security hoops because defender is just that f'ing bad

We get the same nonsense warnings for not using ms account/ edge/ onedrive.... lol

Scare tactics are an all to common occurrence now days.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 22, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> For then maybe but it gives me a bad vibe today.
> 
> Do they even have a 32-bit Win11 image?


Nope. Windows 10 will be the last one to come in a 32-bit flavor. Windows 11 is 64-bit only. And I think it's okay. 64-bit Windows has been around for almost 15 years now, it's time to move on.



mtosev said:


> Yeah I know that the rollout will be done in stages. BTW I'm interested if MS publishes its plans when Windows 11 will be available for certain systems / hardware configurations or will I be in the dark and only know when I see the upgrade button in Windows update?


Nope, you will only know about it when you get the upgrade button and not a moment earlier.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 22, 2021)

Hi,
Usually if your machine is compatible all you'd need to do is manually check for updates only question is will the update work lol
If you just wait for it might not show up for a while.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair, this beta run of Windows has been more productive than previous releases of Windows and I suspect it had a lot to do with the Feedback Hub. It has given people a way to send microsoft direct input and insights to the experience. While reading every single message is not possible, collating the data would have been easy.


Yeah, IMO, the Feedback hub is single-handedly the greatest user-facing feature in Windows 10. And I'm glad they're keeping it around.



Mussels said:


> blame it all on windows 11 being shite


I wonder, even considering that Windows 10 has over a billion users and a complaint from 0.1% of the users is a million of complaints, if a sizable portion of the trash talk that W11 gathered over the years is due to Microsoft being rather... naive with the requirements. Not talking about the SecureBoot or TPM requirements, but rather requiring just a 1 GHz processor with certain instructions support (basically every Core 2/K8 era processor and after) or 2 GB of RAM, pushing the "Send Windows 10 to everyone and everything in the world" button and over the years not exactly caring too much about what happens with older systems in their install base (thank you Nadella for cutting the QA team to a fraction, btw).

Of course, there have always been shenanigans that are entirely users' fault (if you want to screw around with things, be ready to accept the responsibility), but there have been more than a few honest complaints (with some even reaching the courts), so I wonder about how much is really Microsoft's responsibility and how much is users being ignorant or right down idiotic, manufacturers doing strange things with their hardware and their corresponding drivers, etc.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 22, 2021)

I don't know what my future holds as far as Windows 11, this is what my copy say's.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 22, 2021)

Stay the Topic.
Stop thread crapping, trolling, and/or off topic posting.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> They've plainly said you can install the OS without their requirements, but you'll be blocked from updates


The problem is that they've made a bunch of statements, some conflicting and some false. Not holding my breath...


Mussels said:


> It's still entirely possible to install W11 and manually update via an ISO or third party method at your own discretion... but no automatic updates


...but let's hope this will be true. 

Automatic updates have always been a pain in the nadds since it was introduced to mainstream with XP. The fact that they will deny is no concern to many as we shut them off by default anyway.



ThrashZone said:


> Yeah as long as it doesn't happen on every startup lol


That's what I meant by the nagging... However, there will be a way to disable that crap if it happens.


----------



## mtosev (Sep 22, 2021)

Been on Microsoft's website and I read there that win 10 version 2004 and newer can be upgraded to win 11 via Windows update.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

mtosev said:


> Been on Microsoft's website and I read there that win 10 version 2004 and newer can be upgraded to win 11 via Windows update.


So there is a version number limit then. Good to know. I wasn't able to find anything on that expect that Win10 would be upgradable. Do you happen to have the link? I like to read the details..


----------



## mtosev (Sep 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So there is a version number limit then. Good to know. I wasn't able to find anything on that expect that Win10 would be upgradable. Do you happen to have the link? I like to read the details..


Your device must be running Windows 10, version 2004 or later, to upgrade. Free updates are available through Windows Update in Settings>Update and Security.









						How to Get Windows 11 for Your Compatible PC
					

Find out how to get Windows 11 from Microsoft. Check your PC’s compatibility against the system requirements to see if you can upgrade to Windows 11.



					www.microsoft.com


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 22, 2021)

Level1tech has a video coming on W11, what a freaking mess.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

mtosev said:


> Your device must be running Windows 10, version 2004 or later, to upgrade. Free updates are available through Windows Update in Settings>Update and Security.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah they updated that page then! TY.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 22, 2021)

mtosev said:


> Been on Microsoft's website and I read there that win 10 version 2004 and newer can be upgraded to win 11 via Windows update.


Yeah I think 2004 is when they really took off to actually added stuff where before 16xx was just meh


----------



## Liquid Cool (Sep 22, 2021)

I ran the new PC Health Checker on my 2 1/2 year old tablet pc with a Core m3-7y30 processor.  

After viewing the results...I did a little updating to the page myself...




Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## mtosev (Sep 22, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> I ran the new PC Health Checker on my 2 1/2 year old tablet pc with a Core m3-7y30 processor.
> 
> After viewing the results...I did a little updating to the page myself...
> 
> ...


I opened ark.intel.com and it says that your CPU came out Q3 2016. So that's 5 years now. Mine i7 6500U from Q3 2015 also isn't supposed but I don't care as I didn't even expect that such an old CPU would be supported.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 22, 2021)

mtosev said:


> Been on Microsoft's website and I read there that win 10 version 2004 and newer can be upgraded to win 11 via Windows update.


My question is, do we really want to upgrade from 10, or wouldn't a fresh install be better? I just never liked upgrades, are they ok, or do they leave a lot of 10's trash behind on your drive?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> My question is, do we really want to upgrade from 10


Yes, screw 10.
Oops.. Sorry, I misread.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 22, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> My question is, do we really want to upgrade from 10, or wouldn't a fresh install be better? I just never liked upgrades, are they ok, or do they leave a lot of 10's trash behind on your drive?


Have another drive of your apps  and do a fresh install. If that's not the case then be sure to save what you have then a fresh install. If windows 11 says your computer is not compatible then get my reg file and before install hit Shift F10 and regedit then locate the reg file by importing it by a USB DOWNLOAD


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 22, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> My question is, do we really want to upgrade from 10, or wouldn't a fresh install be better? I just never liked upgrades, are they ok, or do they leave a lot of 10's trash behind on your drive?


If possible, do a clean install. Always better to start fresh, and I say that as a lazy guy that doesn't bother doing clean installs unless the system becomes unstable (which has happened to me like twice in +6 years and the two of them were my fault  )


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 22, 2021)

A note for those on enterprise SKUs, the policy wording has changed on telemetry.  It appears enterprise SKUs can now completely disable telemetry, if the wording is to be believed (great for my organization):


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 22, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> A note for those on enterprise SKUs, the policy wording has changed on telemetry.  It appears enterprise SKUs can now completely disable telemetry, if the wording is to be believed (great for my organization):
> 
> View attachment 217867


That seems nice! But can it be trusted? I think the removal of the diag services, executables and dll is still the best course of action.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 22, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> A note for those on enterprise SKUs, the policy wording has changed on telemetry.  It appears enterprise SKUs can now completely disable telemetry, if the wording is to be believed (great for my organization):
> 
> View attachment 217867


I thought telemetry on Windows 10 Enterprise could always be disabled (not sure if it applied for a machine flighting Insider builds, but that's the niche case in Enterprise)


----------



## mtosev (Sep 22, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> My question is, do we really want to upgrade from 10, or wouldn't a fresh install be better? I just never liked upgrades, are they ok, or do they leave a lot of 10's trash behind on your drive?


Well you know. When you upgrade your Windows version, Microsoft makes a backup copy of the previous installation and creates a folder called windows.old in which it stores your previous version of Windows. That folder stays there for 10 days and with a click in the settings you can revert back to your previous Windows installation without any problems if something doesn't work or you just liked the previous Windows more and if you do that within the timeframe of 10 days. After that Windows deletes that folder and you need to do a fresh installation if you want to use a previous version. I personally won't be doing a fresh install this time around because I'm pretty sure that everything will be OK. There is one benefit of upgrading as Windows will remember all of your current settings and apply those to the new version of Windows and also all your installed software will be migrated to Windows 11 as well.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 22, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> I thought telemetry on Windows 10 Enterprise could always be disabled (not sure if it applied for a machine flighting Insider builds, but that's the niche case in Enterprise)


As a legitimate user of Enterprise Windows 10 for my business, no.  The wording in the past has suggested that some "essential" data will still be sent.  In the past "off" was "Security" and suggested that "data essential for security of the OS" would still be sent.

Fun fact, I'm not in the insider program at all, and have telemetry on "off. " I still get the updates and such.  I just installed via a UUP ISO, and use WuMGR to fetch updates.  It works fine.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 22, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> As a legitimate user of Enterprise Windows 10 for my business, no. The wording in the past has suggested that some "essential" data will still be sent. In the past "off" was "Security" and suggested that "data essential for security of the OS" would still be sent.


Ah. Then was it LTSC/LTSB that had the option?


R-T-B said:


> I just installed via a UUP ISO, and use WuMGR to fetch updates. It works fine.


Ah, my guess was correct after all?


windwhirl said:


> For Windows insider builds, Windows Update checks whether you have "optional" diagnostic data enabled. If you don't, it won't provide new insider builds.
> 
> Not sure if you can get around that through some hack (maybe with wumgr?), but if you don't get new build updates, it might be that.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 23, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> A note for those on enterprise SKUs, the policy wording has changed on telemetry.  It appears enterprise SKUs can now completely disable telemetry, if the wording is to be believed (great for my organization):
> 
> View attachment 217867



Note:
The "Configure diagnostic data opt-in settings user interface" group policy can be used to prevent end users from changing their data collection settings.

I will be modifing and properly reinstall my Windows 11 Pro when the official version comes out to cut out more crap even I feel Windows 11 runs better then Windows 10 which means for me not as many issues.

I work with Windows 10 on a daily basics and other Microsoft application for customers and when I come home and use my gaming rig and my laptop they just feel better and faster.



windwhirl said:


> Ah. Then was it LTSC/LTSB that had the option?



LSTC/LTSB ain't that just for companies have to fractal application that doesn't run well with every big update Microsoft releases?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 23, 2021)

windows 11 build 22463.1000 is out I'm installing it now
Windows 11 Build 22463 is rolling out with minor improvements (windowslatest.com)


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 23, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Ah. Then was it LTSC/LTSB that had the option?


They both shared the same reduced telemetry option.  No one could turn it completely off until now AFAIK.


----------



## johnspack (Sep 23, 2021)

Well,  I got slapped for talking about win11.  Very sorry.  I'll stay out of here from now on.  It's too leet for me!
Need leet hardware,  leet talk,  leet pocketbooks.  God I'm so glad I'm linux now!!!!!


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 23, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Well,  I got slapped for talking about win11.  Very sorry.  I'll stay out of here from now on.  It's too leet for me!
> Need leet hardware,  leet talk,  leet pocketbooks.  God I'm so glad I'm linux now!!!!!


Task failed succesfully.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2021)

johnspack said:


> I'll stay out of here from now on.


You don't need to go, just stay focused in Windows 11 and things associated with it and you're good.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Sep 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> they use defender as their only security lol of course you need all this new security hoops because defender is just that f'ing bad


This is absolutely incorrect. It's not 2012 anymore, move on.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 23, 2021)

And they want Teams to be built into W11?



Notice weird tab layout, Files tab is nowhere to be seen

Go to [...], select Manage Channel, go back to channel:




That thing has been popping in and out for over a month now.

Switch to a different channel and go back... and it's f'd again:


----------



## las (Sep 23, 2021)

I have been running 11 for months on my work pc. Nothing truly different from 10. Context menu on 11 is worse than 10.

Not sure if taskbar is better or worse..


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 23, 2021)

las said:


> I have been running 11 for months on my work pc. Nothing truly different from 10. Context menu on 11 is worse than 10.
> 
> Not sure if taskbar is better or worse..


You could try Translucent... *LINK* "M$ Store" ".EXE" - *DOWNLOAD*


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 23, 2021)

las said:


> I have been running 11 for months on my work pc. Nothing truly different from 10. Context menu on 11 is worse than 10.
> 
> Not sure if taskbar is better or worse..


The thing about the taskbar that irks me is that now I can't have it show all the icons.




That little arrow at the left kinda pisses me off 

About the context menu, if you mean the File Explorer's menu, a workaround would be to use the keyboard's key for it. It will bring up the old-style menu with zero nonsense.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 23, 2021)

Here's Wendell:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> This is absolutely incorrect. It's not 2012 anymore, move on.


To be fair though, Defender can be VERY annoying and not everyone likes or wants it.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 23, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Here's Wendell:



Wendell is always really good to listen to, it's just sad this video is soo long it have to wait because at the moment I do not want to spend almost 43mins listning to him have to be in bed in less then 4 hours.


----------



## xrobwx71 (Sep 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair though, Defender can be VERY annoying and not everyone likes or wants it.


That is fair. All I want is to see someone say it annoys them, or they don't like it. To say it's crap is simply not true unless we are talking eye of the beholder then that's back to annoying.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 23, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> That is fair. All I want is to see someone say it annoys them, or they don't like it. To say it's crap is simply not true unless we are talking eye of the beholder then that's back to annoying.


I can say both. Context is important. Allow me to explain. With the beta's of 11, I've given defender another go, testing for changes to it's behaviour in each iteration, but nothing has changed in the last few years. It still interferes with common activities, blocking things that don't need to be blocked, flagging files incorrectly and flat-out deleting others without so much as a notification or a "whoopsie-daisy", let alone asking permission. In my opinion and definition, that is absolute crap and unacceptable. It's a level of irritation and nonsense I am NOT willing to tolerate. Fortunately, removing(read complete deletion) defender in 11 is a tad easier than in 10.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 24, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fortunately, removing(read complete deletion) defender in 11 is a tad easier than in 10.


How easy?


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 24, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> How easy?


Hi,
Think he already said a page or two back with some other goodies to disable or delete.


----------



## Mr Bill (Sep 24, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Think he already said a page or two back with some other goodies to disable or delete.


Thanks! I figured it out.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 24, 2021)

There will be no more updates for windows 11 22000.194 is the last one tell release date according  to this video
(987) Windows Insiders in Release preview with compatible PCs getting Windows 11 build 22000.194 - YouTube


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 24, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> There will be no more updates for windows 11 22000.194 is the last one tell release date according  to this video
> (987) Windows Insiders in Release preview with compatible PCs getting Windows 11 build 22000.194 - YouTube


When Microsoft states this, it'll be solid. There was supposed to be one more, 22000.198.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 24, 2021)

mtosev said:


> http://imgur.com/a/tStRR8z
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 $400 for vista ultimate.  wowza, I forgot how many drugs M$ did back then.  amazing people paid for that.  LOL


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 24, 2021)

The update process will be interrupted if no active rpm 2.0 module is detected.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 24, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> View attachment 218081
> 
> The update process will be interrupted if no active rpm 2.0 module is detected.


Strange. Is that a virtual machine?


----------



## Tom Sunday (Sep 24, 2021)

Realizing WIN 11 is not done until it’s done! But I often wonder what advertising; self promoting; revenue generation and additional privacy invading algorithms have been baked into it? Perhaps it’s the way it is, but still good to know if possible?


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 24, 2021)

Tom Sunday said:


> Realizing WIN 11 is not done until it’s done! But I often wonder what advertising; self promoting; revenue generation and additional privacy invading algorithms have been baked into it? Perhaps it’s the way it is, but still good to know if possible?


Check Diagnostic Data Viewer. You'll see what's being collected, though understanding it is a completely different matter altogether


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 24, 2021)

this guy talks about windows 11 and advertising watch the video
(987) #Level1Ramble: Vloggish Enthusiast Thoughts on Windows 11 Pre-Release for High-end Compute - YouTube


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 25, 2021)

Anyone knows what that Intel Extension is?


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 25, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Anyone knows what that Intel Extension is?
> 
> View attachment 218168



@R-T-B he might know.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 25, 2021)

I just updated my main rig to Win 11 and so far it's solid. This was the first time installing it. Everything works except the old mstsc remote desktop. I had to grab the new Remote Desktop from the MS Store. It looks like they finally fixed the new one on the store. I've had no issues with the new remote desktop app. I did change the taskbar alignment to Left.. lol


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I just updated my main rig to Win 11 and so far it's solid. This was the first time installing it. Everything works except the old mstsc remote desktop. I had to grab the new Remote Desktop from the MS Store. It looks like they finally fixed the new one on the store. I've had no issues with the new remote desktop app. I did change the taskbar alignment to Left.. lol


So you have TPM 2.0 with your ryzen 5 2600/B450 combo?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Anyone knows what that Intel Extension is?
> 
> View attachment 218168


Good question. I have another though, why have you not disabled automatic driver updates? No offense intended, it's just that automatic driver updates often cause problems and it's just not worth having it enabled.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> So you have TPM 2.0 with your ryzen 5 2600/B450 combo?



Same 2600/B450 combo, apart from a X CPU, and mine meets all requirements.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 25, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Anyone knows what that Intel Extension is?
> 
> View attachment 218168


Hi,
You using a 5800x ?


----------



## Tom Sunday (Sep 25, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> this guy talks about windows 11 and advertising watch the video
> (987) #Level1Ramble: Vloggish Enthusiast Thoughts on Windows 11 Pre-Release for High-end Compute - YouTube


Thanks for the link! Indeed it confirms that WIN 11 is not made for the end-user but all about MS revenue generation and more privacy invasion or collection of user-data. The reviewer did a fine job. It’s always good to see all the cards on the table. But yet I am still very uncomfortable to think where all of this will wind up and the downright controlling of people lives like us?  Thanks again!


----------



## FireFox (Sep 25, 2021)

Here are some issues since installed  *Build 22000.194*
In my other copy of W11 where i still have *Build 22000.168 *i haven't or have had a single issue

Log Name:      System
*Source:        Display*
*Date:          24/09/2021 14:44:47*
Event ID:      4101
Task Category: None
*Level:         Warning*
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      System
*Description:
Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered.*
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Display" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">4101</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2021-09-24T12:44:47.0475455Z" />
    <EventRecordID>10558</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4308" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>System</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>nvlddmkm</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>


Log Name:      System
*Source:        nvlddmkm*
Date:          24/09/2021 14:44:44
Event ID:      14
Task Category: None
*Level:         Error*
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      System
Description:
The description for Event ID 14 from source *nvlddmkm* cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event: 

\Device\Video3
0000(0000) 00000000 00000000

The system cannot find message text for message number 0x%1 in the message file for %2

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="nvlddmkm" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="49322">14</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2021-09-24T12:44:44.1776181Z" />
    <EventRecordID>10557</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4" ThreadID="11596" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>System</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>\Device\Video3</Data>
    <Data>0000(0000) 00000000 00000000</Data>
    <Binary>0000000002003000000000000E00AAC0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000</Binary>
  </EventData>
</Event>



Log Name:      System
*Source:        Display*
Date:          24/09/2021 14:01:21
Event ID:      4109
Task Category: None
*Level:         Warning*
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      System
*Description:
Application firefox.exe has been blocked from accessing Graphics hardware.*
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Display" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">4109</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2021-09-24T12:01:21.3286551Z" />
    <EventRecordID>10545</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="4308" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>System</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>firefox.exe</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>


Log Name:      Application
*Source:        Application Error*
Date:          24/09/2021 22:34:13
Event ID:      1000
Task Category: (100)
*Level:         Error*
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:      System
*Description:
Faulting application name: BlackOpsColdWar.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x613fce40
Faulting module name: unknown, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x00000000*
Exception code: 0xc0000005
Fault offset: 0x0000000000000000
Faulting process id: 0x1ae8
Faulting application start time: 0x01d7b17ee8080120
Faulting application path: G:\Call of Duty Black Ops Cold War\BlackOpsColdWar.exe
Faulting module path: unknown
Report Id: cb8f157b-ccba-41b8-be3b-3af1988f063c
Faulting package full name: 
Faulting package-relative application ID: 
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Application Error" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">1000</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>2</Level>
    <Task>100</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2021-09-24T20:34:13.2214710Z" />
    <EventRecordID>4136</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="6720" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>Application</Channel>
    <Computer>System</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>BlackOpsColdWar.exe</Data>
    <Data>1.0.0.0</Data>
    <Data>613fce40</Data>
    <Data>unknown</Data>
    <Data>0.0.0.0</Data>
    <Data>00000000</Data>
    <Data>c0000005</Data>
    <Data>0000000000000000</Data>
    <Data>1ae8</Data>
    <Data>01d7b17ee8080120</Data>
    <Data>G:\Call of Duty Black Ops Cold War\BlackOpsColdWar.exe</Data>
    <Data>unknown</Data>
    <Data>cb8f157b-ccba-41b8-be3b-3af1988f063c</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Here are some issues since installed  *Build 22000.194*
> In my other copy of W11 where i still have *Build 22000.168 *i haven't or have had a single issue
> 
> Log Name:      System
> ...


I've seen anything like this. Did you update to 194 or fresh install?


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 25, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Anyone knows what that Intel Extension is?





VulkanBros said:


> View attachment 218168


Intel WiFi


----------



## FireFox (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've seen anything like this. Did you update to 194 or fresh install?


First i updated but when the issues started i did fresh install but it didn't help.

For me the Build *22000.168 *is the most stable.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> First i updated but when the issues started i did fresh install but it didn't help.


Weird. I'm not seeing any of those issues on either of the systems I testing with. Maybe a configuration problem with your system?


FireFox said:


> For me the Build *22000.168 *is the most stable.


It was a rock-solid build for sure.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe a configuration problem with your system?


Like what?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Like what?


Not sure. It could be anything. Hardware could be it with those first two errors being NVidia driver based, but then FireFox and CoDBO throws a curveball into the mix. Did you install your drivers from Windows Update or manually install them? What version are you using? What GPU are you running?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not sure. It could be anything. Hardware could be it with those first two errors being NVidia driver based, but then FireFox and CoDBO throws a curveball into the mix. Did you install your drivers from Windows Update or manually install them? What version are you using? What GPU are you running?


I ran the Pc at stock, no GPU,CPU or ram overclocked, it didn't help, i always install drivers manually, i assume that if it was hardware correlated then i should have had same issues in previous updates?
Still cant believe that some people aren't able to see my signature


----------



## mtosev (Sep 25, 2021)

Asus has stated on its website that all their A320, B350, X370 motherboards and newer include TPM v 2.0


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I ran the Pc at stock, no GPU,CPU or ram overclocked, it didn't help, i always install drivers manually, i assume that if it was hardware correlated then i should have had same issues in previous updates?
> Still cant believe that some people aren't able to see my signature


Weird. Maybe try an older NVidia driver?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Weird. Maybe try an older NVidia driver?


Already downloaded it to try it.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 25, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> @R-T-B he might know.


Probably a management engine driver.  Maybe.  Intel has a lot of vague drivers.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> So you have TPM 2.0 with your ryzen 5 2600/B450 combo?


Yeah, it took some digging to find it but it's not that hard. The biggest thing was converting my MBR drive to GPT without loosing data which wasn't that bad. You just need to use a usb windows 10 installer and go into recovery then select command prompt. Then type "mbr2gpt /convert /allowfullos". Now because of the number of drives I have installed I did select the drive by typing "mbr2gpt /convert /drive:# /allowfullos".

I was expecting to have to reinstall most of my programs again, but everything just works. I didn't even have to update my GPU drivers. Funny enough I had Chrome and Firefox open with multiple tabs open and Visual Studio 2019 and after the update it opened everything I had left open right where I was at before I restarted to update to Windows 11.. lol

*Edit:* @P4-630 *all you have to do is enable AMD CPU fTPM in bios under Peripherals. Check out this video.*


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 25, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> *Edit:* @P4-630 *all you have to do is enable AMD CPU fTPM in bios under Peripherals. Check out this video.*



Thanks, but I'm afraid it won't work.
I have an Z170/i7 6700K setup... 

My hardware is "too old"..


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks, but I'm afraid it won't work.
> I have an Z170/i7 6700K setup...
> 
> My hardware is "too old"..



yeah my laptop has tpm 2.0 as well, but my i7-7820hk cpu is too old... even though the i7-7820hq is just fine for win 11....  pathetic M$


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks, but I'm afraid it won't work.
> I have an Z170/i7 6700K setup...
> 
> My hardware is "too old"..


Technically z170 supports ftpm but many vendors did not enable it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 25, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Technically z170 supports ftpm but many vendors did not enable it.


Hi,
Most boards all they need is a bios update x99/ z170/...


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 25, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Most boards all they need is a bios update x99/ z170/...


Anything older than X99 is unlikely, but yes.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 26, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks, but I'm afraid it won't work.
> I have an Z170/i7 6700K setup...
> 
> My hardware is "too old"..


Yeah... I over looked that part.. haha but honestly, I think they will open it up after it releases on October 5th. There is no way that your chip can't handle it.  I have a few 6700k systems I'd like to update. Hell I have a 4770k I'd like to update to Windows 11 (_My wifes pc.. lol_).


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 26, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You using a 5800x ?


Yes - the only Intel in the setup, is the wifi and Bluetooth chip onboard



lexluthermiester said:


> Good question. I have another though, why have you not disabled automatic driver updates? No offense intended, it's just that automatic driver updates often cause problems and it's just not worth having it enabled.


It was a fault, forgot to disable it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks, but I'm afraid it won't work.
> I have an Z170/i7 6700K setup...
> 
> My hardware is "too old"..





lynx29 said:


> yeah my laptop has tpm 2.0 as well, but my i7-7820hk cpu is too old... even though the i7-7820hq is just fine for win 11....  pathetic M$


No worries, you will still be able to use work-arounds. Unless you're happy with Windows 10(?!?!?).



FireFox said:


> Already downloaded it to try it.


So how'd that go?


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No worries, you will still be able to use work-arounds. Unless you're happy with Windows 10(?!?!?).
> 
> 
> So how'd that go?



I'm happy with Win 10 yeah. My laptop is already on frankenstein cooling as you know, so I mean, I have learned not to be picky. As long as I can game.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No worries, you will still be able to use work-arounds. Unless you're happy with Windows 10(?!?!?).
> 
> 
> So how'd that go?


I uninstalled the driver using DDU, so far no issues.
Note: when i installed a new driver i used NVCleanstall with the option clean install but it looks that it didn't remove part of the old driver.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm happy with Win 10 yeah.


More power to you. I mega-loath it. Windows 11 however is a big step in the right direction where the UI and underpinnings are concerned. Those dumbass requirement though. I will never abide them. There are good ways to secure a PC and there are bad ways to do same. They chose poorly. An all software solution is ALWAYS best as hardware can be defeated.



FireFox said:


> I uninstalled the driver using DDU, so far no issues.


Cool. So driver glitch then? Or do you think it might be a driver glitch with Win 11?


FireFox said:


> Note: when i installed a new driver i used NVCleanstall with the option clean install but it looks that it didn't remove part of the old driver.


That option is only for the user/system settings profile.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Cool. So driver glitch then? Or do you think it might be a driver glitch with Win 11?


I guess so.
I remember when i installed the Nvidia driver and rebooted the PC i got no signal had to reboot it 3 times to make it work, with the build 168 i didn't have that issue.

I meant that it might be a driver glitch with Win 11


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No worries, you will still be able to use work-arounds. Unless you're happy with Windows 10(?!?!?).



I might use windows 10 till Oct 14, 2025 EOL, but it might be sooner when I have new hardware.


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Sep 26, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah... I over looked that part.. haha but honestly, I think they will open it up after it releases on October 5th. There is no way that your chip can't handle it.  I have a few 6700k systems I'd like to update. Hell I have a 4770k I'd like to update to Windows 11 (_My wifes pc.. lol_).


You can simply install Windows 11 on older systems. By me it runs perfectly on a 3470 and a 4770K. These cpu's are strong enough to run Windows 11. No issues whatsoever.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2021)

Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> You can simply install Windows 11 on older systems. By me it runs perfectly on a 3470 and a 4770K. These cpu's are strong enough to run Windows 11. No issues whatsoever.



The issue is you won't get updates, at least not in the usual way.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> The issue is you won't get updates, at least not in the usual way.


And? You say that like it's a bad thing...



P4-630 said:


> but it might be sooner when I have new hardware.


I have compliant hardware, but I will not ever be using TPM/SecureBoot. I have my own security methodologies that are better and completely incompatible with microsofts nonsense.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have compliant hardware, but I will not ever be using TPM/SecureBoot. I have my own security methodologies that are better and completely incompatible with microsofts nonsense.



Going Linux?


----------



## Easo (Sep 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> And? You say that like it's a bad thing...
> 
> 
> I have compliant hardware, but I will not ever be using TPM/SecureBoot. I have my own security methodologies that are better and completely incompatible with microsofts nonsense.



Yes, yes it is bad thing. I thought we were finally over the whole "updates are bad" phase. 

Your own security methodologies? Ok, NSA, stop hiding.


----------



## mtosev (Sep 26, 2021)

Should be fun if you install Windows 11 on non compatible hardware for people who are noobs and have no idea what even are updates and why they are important. Have seen people using IE on Windows 10 in the year 2019. I recommend a newer browser but nope, they also never update Skype either and then they have such an old version which can't even connect to the server. One of our friends even bought an AMD Phenom II X4 830, ATI Radeon 3000 IGP, VGA only mobo, etc computer in early 2017. That CPU was from 2010.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Going Linux?


Nope. I will install & use Windows 11 and the dumbass requirements will be bypassed. I'll be applying updates like I always have, manually.



Easo said:


> Yes, yes it is bad thing.


Your opinion.


Easo said:


> I thought we were finally over the whole "updates are bad" phase.


Where did I say update patches are bad?(Go back and review, read and think before you respond)


Easo said:


> Your own security methodologies?


Not being discussed publicly.


Easo said:


> Ok, NSA, stop hiding.


I am not worried about the government.



mtosev said:


> Should be fun if you install Windows 11 on non compatible hardware for people who are noobs and have no idea what even are updates and why they are important. Have seen people using IE on Windows 10 in the year 2019. I recommend a newer browser but nope, they also never update Skype either and then they have such an old version which can't even connect to the server. One of our friends even bought an AMD Phenom II X4 830, ATI Radeon 3000 IGP, VGA only mobo, etc computer in early 2017. That CPU was from 2010.


And those are people that need to be taught a better computing ethic, otherwise how will they learn. It is not the duty of microsoft or the government to protect us, such is our own responsibility. It is up to us to learn and teach others how to protect ourselves. Only the lazy fail to take the time to learn basic computing ethics.


----------



## mtosev (Sep 26, 2021)

Those people will learn absolutely nothing as they don't care and they also don't give a fuck. They only realize that something is wrong when the PC stops working. Pretty sure that you came across people like that.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'll be applying updates like I always have, manually.



And you sure that it all works and goes the way you have planned?


----------



## Dell (Sep 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not being discussed publicly.


So is your "security methodologies" just bull you're making up or are you dead serious?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 26, 2021)

mtosev said:


> Those people will learn absolutely nothing as they don't care and they also don't give a fuck.


Not true. Everyone can learn, they just need to understand that it's important.


mtosev said:


> They only realize that something is wrong when the PC stops working.


And they need to be taught what to look for to protect themselves.


mtosev said:


> Pretty sure that you came across people like that.


Yup and generally they get an ear-full about why personal security is important and why they need to take the time to learn how to understand their PC, not just how to use it.



P4-630 said:


> And you sure that it all works and goes the way you have planned?


Why wouldn't it? Been working for many years so far..



Dell said:


> So is your "security methodologies" just bull you're making up or are you dead serious?


First, making your opening comment an implication of deception is not a great opener.
Second, why would I make something like that up or joke about it all? Hmm?
Third, did you really create a forum account just to take a jab at me?
Fourth, seriously with that screen name? Double your Dell, eh Mr T Awesome?


----------



## mtosev (Sep 26, 2021)

My point was that they aren't interested in learning anything new. You can't teach someone who isn't interested in learning anything. Seen that often. One more example. One of our friends has mobile internet which I set up. They called me that the internet isn't working. What was the problem? Only that they haven't had 15 eur in their account. You have to fill it up every 30 days if not well no internet until you have at least 15 eur in your account. One time they called me that the internet isn't connecting. What's the issues? The modem is off. They regularly turn it off because mobile networks and WiFi isn't good for your health.


lexluthermiester said:


> Not true. Everyone can learn, they just need to understand that it's important.


----------



## Easo (Sep 26, 2021)

mtosev said:


> My point was that they aren't interested in learning anything new. You can't teach someone who isn't interested in learning anything. Seen that often. One more example. One of our friends has mobile internet which I set up. They called me that the internet isn't working. What was the problem? Only that they haven't had 15 eur in their account. You have to fill it up every 30 days if not well no internet until you have at least 15 eur in your account. One time they called me that the internet isn't connecting. What's the issues? The modem is off. They regularly turn it off because mobile networks and WiFi isn't good for your health.


I had a case at work where we received a ticket that WiFi was down. Turns out that a Java dev (an actual, experienced, well paid one) decided to unplug the local access point on his own. Why? Because the radio waves are bad for health! Of course, one could wonder why he did not care about mobile phones, or all the other WiFi networks in that building from other companies. Logic does not always work/matter.
We simply moved that AP further away from his table.


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Sep 26, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> The issue is you won't get updates, at least not in the usual way.


Well, I'm sure there will be a work around, so you can update "normaly". There have always been work arounds for stupid things.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 26, 2021)

Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> Well, I'm sure there will be a work around, so you can update "normaly". There have always been work arounds for stupid things.


WuMGR


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 27, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> WuMGR


It's been working for me, and I'm not even an insider, lol.


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Sep 27, 2021)

WuMGR ??


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 27, 2021)

Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> WuMGR ??


Yes.









						GitHub - DavidXanatos/wumgr: Windows update managemetn tool for windows 10
					

Windows update managemetn tool for windows 10. Contribute to DavidXanatos/wumgr development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Sep 27, 2021)

WumGR, what's that ?


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 27, 2021)

Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> WumGR, what's that ?


Windows Update Manager


----------



## FireFox (Sep 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Cool. So driver glitch then? Or do you think it might be a driver glitch with Win 11?


I tried again the 472.12 Nvidia driver and no go, same issue as last time, installed the driver and rebooted, black screen, again had to reboot 2 times before it worked, started playing a game and surprise

Log Name:      System
*Source:        Display*
Date:          26/09/2021 17:45:46
Event ID:      4109
Task Category: None
*Level:         Warning*
Keywords:      Classic
User:          N/A
Computer:     None
Description:
*Application FIFA19.exe has been blocked from accessing Graphics hardware.*
Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
  <System>
    <Provider Name="Display" />
    <EventID Qualifiers="0">4109</EventID>
    <Version>0</Version>
    <Level>3</Level>
    <Task>0</Task>
    <Opcode>0</Opcode>
    <Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
    <TimeCreated SystemTime="2021-09-26T15:45:46.3685247Z" />
    <EventRecordID>11525</EventRecordID>
    <Correlation />
    <Execution ProcessID="10400" ThreadID="0" />
    <Channel>System</Channel>
    <Computer>None</Computer>
    <Security />
  </System>
  <EventData>
    <Data>FIFA19.exe</Data>
    <Data>
    </Data>
  </EventData>
</Event>

Rolled back to driver 471.96 and now it is working smoothly again.

No doubts its the Nvidia driver + W11 build *22000.194 *the issue.


Also i found that when i put the Pc to sleep and then i wake it up i get this ( Audio icon )




It says ( Logitech PRO X Gaming Headset - muted ) although the microphone works


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 27, 2021)

The microphone is controlled separately. Though why your headset gets muted if you put your PC to sleep I have no idea


----------



## FireFox (Sep 27, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> The microphone is controlled separately. Though why your headset gets muted if you put your PC to sleep I have no idea


It says that it is muted but isn't
Sure it is W11 build *22000.194 *the issue, it doesnt happens in* build 22000.168*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I tried again the 472.12 Nvidia driver and no go





FireFox said:


> No doubts its the Nvidia driver + W11 build *22000.194 *the issue.


Maybe. It could also be the fact that this is NVidia's first go at Windows 11 specific drivers and they might have a minor issue to fix. So stay on the older drivers until they fix the problem. Or you could do as I do and stick with a driver until there is a reason to update. I find I'm installing/updating drivers a FRAK-TON less this way, with no ill side effects. Again, the old idiom applies, "If it's not broken, don't fix it.".


----------



## FireFox (Sep 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Maybe. It could also be the fact that this is NVidia's first go at Windows 11 specific drivers and they might have a minor issue to fix


Still odd is the fact that i don't have any issues on build *22000.168.*
Anyway, it is not a big deal, the final build is around the corner.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Still odd is the fact that i don't have any issues on build *22000.168.*


Have you tested the new drivers on that built? I wonder if the glitch is present in that build as well?


FireFox said:


> Anyway, it is not a big deal, the final build is around the corner.


True.



skellattarr said:


> There will be no more updates for windows 11 22000.194 is the last one tell release date according  to this video
> (987) Windows Insiders in Release preview with compatible PCs getting Windows 11 build 22000.194 - YouTube


Ok, it looks like this was correct after all. Not super surprising with the release about a week away.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you tested the new drivers on that built?


Now you're insulting me  Joke
Yes, i have the 472.12 driver installed on that built, 0 issues


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 27, 2021)

Hmm I See that windows update actually DL it's driver's even though I installed from nVidia but no issues as  of yet


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Now you're insulting me  Joke
> Yes, i have the 472.12 driver installed on that built, 0 issues


Ok. I thought you were doing as I have been, testing each build progressively and that you were reminiscing about 168.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Sep 27, 2021)

I've been running 22000.194 for a few days now, clean install and no issues whatsoever. OS operations seem slick and fast, games are all performing the same with Nvidia Driver 472.12 and drivers all fully updated. It seems like a W10 reskin but the one major thing I have noticed different is that so far (touches wood) I have not had the Standby Memory issue that I have been constantly fighting on W10. All in all I'll stick with it now and hope that improvements in the future will pull it further ahead of 10.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok. I thought you were doing as I have been, testing each build progressively and that you were reminiscing about 168.


I am running two copies of W11, first copy on a Samsung 850 with the build 168 installed and never updated further because as i already mentioned in one of my previous posts it's the most stable, the second copy is the one I've been updating everytime there is a new build.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2021)

If I had one complaint is you can no longer right click taskbar and select Task Manager..lol You can right click the start button or if it's even called that any more.. lol The windows button? I have new young employees that call me and I say click the start button.. and they are like what start button.. lol I guess it's still Start because you can hover over it and you get a callout that says "start". Even with this I am still enjoying Windows 11.

*EDIT: I have added the Task Manager shortcut to the taskbar as well.. lol I know we can still do the 3 finger salute..lol*


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 27, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> If I had one complaint is you can no longer right click taskbar and select Task Manager..lol You can right click the start button or if it's even called that any more.. lol The windows button? I have new young employees that call me and I say click the start button.. and they are like what start button.. lol I guess it's still Start because you can hover over it and you get a callout that says "start". Even with this I am still enjoying Windows 11.
> 
> *EDIT: I have added the Task Manager shortcut to the taskbar as well.. lol I know we can still do the 3 finger salute..lol*



This was one of the biggest irritants to me for the 2 days I messed with a Win 11 build.  Maybe Microsoft's telemetry told them that @Mindweaver and myself were the only two people who accessed the Task Manager by right-click, but I somehow doubt that.

I personally think the Win 10 Task Manager is the best process manger/info center offering between Windows, Mac, or Linux.  By all means Microsoft, make it more difficult to access one of the things you got right.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> This was one of the biggest irritants to me for the 2 days I messed with a Win 11 build.  Maybe Microsoft's telemetry told them that @Mindweaver and myself were the only two people who accessed the Task Manager by right-click, but I somehow doubt that.
> 
> I personally think the Win 10 Task Manager is the best process manger/info center offering between Windows, Mac, or Linux.  By all means Microsoft, make it more difficult to access one of the things you got right.


Yeah I feel they took a step back by removing those shortcuts.. I mean everything else so far feels great. I even prefer the new "settings" app/menu. I do still prefer the Win 10 21h2 start menu.

*EDIT: I still need to use the new Start "pinned" part of the new start button. I'm still purging all of the recommendations..*


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Sep 27, 2021)

They actually seemed to take the feedback from the Windows 8 UI disaster when designing 10.  It's like they've completely forgotten about that, and are working their way back to more ads and widgets that just get in the way of using the PC.

Also, the non-movable task bar is a no-go for me.  I always have my personal machine's task bar at the top.  Don't know why, it just works better for me.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> They actually seemed to take the feedback from the Windows 8 UI disaster when designing 10.  It's like they've completely forgotten about that, and are working their way back to more ads and widgets that just get in the way of using the PC.
> 
> Also, the non-movable task bar is a no-go for me.  I always have my personal machine's task bar at the top.  Don't know why, it just works better for me.


Yeah I don't know why they only give you the option of left or center. I tried center for a day and it drove me crazy.. lol

*EDIT: I already had windows terminal installed on Windows 10 from the app store, but it feels like it's in the build now. Can someone who didn't have it installed can you go to search and type terminal to see if Windows Terminal pops up?*


----------



## FireFox (Sep 27, 2021)

Another thing to add is the taskbar size, you need to edit the registry to change the size of the taskbar, unacceptable.


----------



## mtosev (Sep 27, 2021)

BTW has anyone compared performance differences between windows 10 and 11? A comparison would be interesting. Does Windows boot faster, direct storage loads games faster, etc?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 27, 2021)

mtosev said:


> BTW has anyone compared performance differences between windows 10 and 11? A comparison would be interesting. Does Windows boot faster, direct storage loads games faster, etc?



I honestly wouldn't even see the reason until its RTM. Preliminary just fluctuates too much. At this stage normal windows updates still give the build entire features.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 27, 2021)

What about W11 dual boot, will it be supported?


----------



## mtosev (Sep 27, 2021)

FireFox said:


> What about W11 dual boot, will it be supported?


Yes I don't see any reason why it wouldn't be supported.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 27, 2021)

mtosev said:


> Yes I don't see any reason why it wouldn't be supported.


Nobody knows.
I would expect anything from them.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> If I had one complaint is you can no longer right click taskbar and select Task Manager


No, but it's close by. Right-click the Start Button and the task manager is in the menu that comes up. All they did was move it.



mtosev said:


> BTW has anyone compared performance differences between windows 10 and 11? A comparison would be interesting.


Yes, the differences are margin of error type results. Nothing worth mentioning.


mtosev said:


> Does Windows boot faster


A little bit, not by much though.


mtosev said:


> direct storage loads games faster, etc?


That function has to be written into the game itself. Older games will are not coded for it so there will be no difference for them.



Solaris17 said:


> I honestly wouldn't even see the reason until its RTM. Preliminary just fluctuates too much.


The testing I've been doing shows a more or less stead state of performance which is on par with 10.



FireFox said:


> What about W11 dual boot, will it be supported?





mtosev said:


> Yes I don't see any reason why it wouldn't be supported.


Not sure with SecureBoot enabled. It might not be possible or easy, haven't tested yet though. With it bypassed however, it's business as usual.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not sure with SecureBoot enabled. It possible it will not be possible or easy, haven't tested yet though. With it bypassed however, it's business as usual.


Tbh if dual boot isn't supported  i would be pretty happy


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 27, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, but it's close by. Right-click the Start Button and the task manager is in the menu that comes up. All they did was move it.


Did you read my next sentence? I said, "You can right click the start button". lol But to be honest muscle memory has me do it without thinking.. lol but I'll get use to it.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 27, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> *Can someone who didn't have it installed can you go to search and type terminal to see if Windows Terminal pops up?*


Forgot to answer, yes it pops up


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 27, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Did you read my next sentence? I said, "You can right click the start button". lol But to be honest muscle memory has me do it without thinking.. lol but I'll get use to it.


Sorry, I speed read. Didn't see that you mentioned you found it. :shrugs:


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sorry, I speed read. Didn't see that you mentioned you found it. :shrugs:


No problem.. I do it too.. Hell I had to go back and re-read it.. haha


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, but it's close by. Right-click the Start Button and the task manager is in the menu that comes up. All they did was move it.
> 
> 
> Yes, the differences are margin of error type results. Nothing worth mentioning.
> ...





lexluthermiester said:


> No, but it's close by. Right-click the Start Button and the task manager is in the menu that comes up. All they did was move it.
> 
> 
> Yes, the differences are margin of error type results. Nothing worth mentioning.
> ...


Leftclick on start button and type taskmanager. Than you see the taskmanager app. Rightclick on taskmanager app and add it to the taskbar.
Simpel...


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi,
Center click with middle finger select ms stop moving shit.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

While, too much effort. I want all major system function 1 or 2 clicks away, not a click 4 or 5 keystrokes and another click. Time is precious and I'm not wasting it on unneeded navigation efforts.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Center click with middle finger select ms stop moving shit.


If only...


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 28, 2021)

My motherboard manufacturer has just released a Windows 11 specific BIOS update......


----------



## mtosev (Sep 28, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> My motherboard manufacturer has just released a Windows 11 specific BIOS update......
> 
> View attachment 218527


For my Asus mobo they already did that in early August. From what I know it only enables the TPM module and does nothing else. Well I already enabled it before they posted the bios update for my mobo. Haha


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not sure with SecureBoot enabled. It might not be possible or easy, haven't tested yet though. With it bypassed however, it's business as usual.


Depends on if what you are booting supports secureboot.  Various "big name" baeed linux distros, modern win 8+ versions, and most bootloaders do.


----------



## Chomiq (Sep 28, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Depends on if what you are booting supports secureboot.  Various "big name" baeed linux distros, modern win 8+ versions, and most bootloaders do.


Aren't you on his ignore list, wasted effort


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Aren't you on his ignore list, wasted effort


Most likely but it's not just for him.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Aren't you on his ignore list, wasted effort


No, he's not. Let's not spread rumors.


R-T-B said:


> Depends on if what you are booting supports secureboot.  Various "big name" baeed linux distros, modern win 8+ versions, and most bootloaders do.


Fair enough.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, he's not. Let's not spread rumors.


I sort of started that one because I guess I assumed it due to the lack of response to my PM.

No worries.  Glad I'm just being an emotional toad. 

And yeah, secure boot is still bad because linux distros having to submit to microsoft for a certificate to get booting rights is all kind of messed up.  Still not something I like.


----------



## Hugis (Sep 28, 2021)

Looks interesting..


www.ghacks.net/2021/09/27/mediacreationtool-bat-download-windows-11-isos-and-bypass-system-compatibility-checks


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> I sort of started that one because I guess I assumed it due to the lack of response to my PM.
> 
> No worries.  Glad I'm just being an emotional toad.
> 
> And yeah, secure boot is still bad because linux distros having to submit to microsoft for a certificate to get booting rights is all kind of messed up.  Still not something I like.


Hi,
Look like a tree frog to me they can and do jump a lot farther than a regular toad lol

gHacks love them


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Look like a tree frog to me they can and do jump a lot farther than a regular toad lol


I'm only a toad when I'm emotional.


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 28, 2021)

Get back on topic and stop the off-topic posting.
Take your side arguments/disagreements to PMs.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

I hope there's an easy way to bypass the TPM requirement as I'd like to upgrade my 2nd rig as well..


----------



## Hugis (Sep 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I hope there's an easy way to bypass the TPM requirement as I'd like to upgrade my 2nd rig as well..


Look up a few post


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Look up a few post


This one? 



Hugis said:


> Looks interesting..
> 
> 
> www.ghacks.net/2021/09/27/mediacreationtool-bat-download-windows-11-isos-and-bypass-system-compatibility-checks


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> This one?


Hi,
Yep not sure if it would work on an upgrade 
Seems like it would just mounting the new iso and choosing keep all apps/...


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep not sure if it would work on an upgrade
> Seems like it would just mounting the new iso and choosing keep all apps/...


Nah, a fresh install would be good IMO.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I hope there's an easy way to bypass the TPM requirement as I'd like to upgrade my 2nd rig as well..


Yuppers. Worry not. Even if microsoft changes a few things, functional work-arounds will be swiftly devised.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yuppers. Worry not.


Great as that mobo has a Win10 license as well  (still can't believe how great X58 can be in 2021....)


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Nah, a fresh install would be good IMO.


Hi,.
Best thing about a tweaked iso you can do either


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,.
> Best thing about a tweaked iso you can do either


Hmh, dunno what I should tweak


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> Hmh, dunno what I should tweak


Hi,
gHacks already did the hacking on the iso it's media creation tool creates.


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> gHacks already did the hacking on the iso it's media creation tool creates.


Well, I'll check those if I need to 

Tho no hurry with my HTPC, as long as I don't need to run Win7 with it*, it's fine for a while

*didn't know that you need to disable virtualization on X58 if you want to run Win10


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> (still can't believe how great X58 can be in 2021....)


Right?


ThrashZone said:


> gHacks already did the hacking on the iso it's media creation tool creates.


Wait, what now? Link?



Jill Valentine said:


> *didn't know that you need to disable virtualization on X58 if you want to run Win10


Neither did I. Have always disabled virtualization anyway as I did not want a potential backdoor open.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right?
> 
> What now? Link?


MediaCreationTool.bat: download Windows 11 ISOs and bypass system compatibility checks - gHacks Tech News


----------



## Kissamies (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right?


I mean it just feels unbeliavable that a 12½ yrs old platform is still more than usable


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> MediaCreationTool.bat: download Windows 11 ISOs and bypass system compatibility checks - gHacks Tech News


Nice! Yet another iteration of the bypass.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nice! Yet another iteration of the bypass.


Hi,
Yeah like the older iso versions too 1709 was the best benchmark build.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

Jill Valentine said:


> I mean it just feels unbeliavable that a 12½ yrs old platform is still more than usable


Exactly. And don't forget the Core2Quads. Even accounting for instruction sets not being as modern, Windows 10/11 still runs very well on them.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2021)

I never preferred the system app in Window 10 over Control Panel, but the system app in win 11 is growing on me. Does anyone else like the system app in windows 11 over 10 or is it just me. This is saying a lot because I use the control panel 99.99% of the time on Win 10. Also, if anyone is still using command prompt or the power shell app do yourself a favor and search "Windows Terminal". It has tabs and you can pin it to taskbar and right click and open "Windows Powershell", "Windows CMD", "Azure Cloud Shell" and they will open up with tabs over the old version. Using it to connect to your Azure Cloud Shell is nice.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi,
I only use control panel for stuff that 10 eventually leads you to anyway.


----------



## Hugis (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> MediaCreationTool.bat: download Windows 11 ISOs and bypass system compatibility checks - gHacks Tech News


Lol I just posted this...


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Lol I just posted this...


Hi,
Yeah I just didn't quote you my bad great find


----------



## Hugis (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I just didn't quote you my bad great find


No worries


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> I never preferred the system app in Window 10 over Control Panel


Neither have I. Hated it.


Mindweaver said:


> but the system app in win 11 is growing on me. Does anyone else like the system app in windows 11 over 10 or is it just me.


IMHO, it's a big improvement, though I still use the Control Panel for many things, such as setting up Power Profiles and configuring mouse functions among many others.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Neither have I. Hated it.
> 
> IMHO, it's a big improvement, though I still use the Control Panel for many things, such as setting up Power Profiles and configuring mouse functions among many others.


Yeah I don't see it replacing Control Panel for me but it's a step in the right direction.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

Mindweaver said:


> Yeah I don't see it replacing Control Panel for me but it's a step in the right direction.


Hi,
The ms rewards... banner has been a real annoyance 
There's a fix but 10 keeps adding it back so I do use cp a lot more since then.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> The ms rewards... banner has been a real annoyance
> There's a fix but 10 keeps adding it back so I do use cp a lot more since then.


What? Not sure what you're referring too..


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? Not sure what you're referring too..


----------



## FireFox (Sep 28, 2021)

That light background


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> View attachment 218574


That is an way old version of Windows 11. What you're talking about has been changed. Please get on 22000.194 to get the latest experience.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is an old version of Windows 11. What you're talking about has been changed.


Hi,
I'm sure it will be back 
Testing ms usually doesn't add a lot of sludge but after full release ms will bloat 11 up just like 10.


----------



## Mindweaver (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? Not sure what you're referring too..


Yeah I don't have that I'm on the latest build which I'm guessing is the last build before they release 11 on 10/5. Mine is like @lexluthermiester.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'm sure it will be back
> Testing ms usually doesn't add a lot of sludge but after full release ms will bloat 11 up just like 10.


Doubtful. It's been gone since 22000.120.

What version are you running?


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> The ms rewards... banner has been a real annoyance
> There's a fix but 10 keeps adding it back so I do use cp a lot more since then.


Ah, those. You're in a region that supports rewards, hence you have those. I never had it as my region does not support that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Ah, those. You're in a region that supports rewards, hence you have those. I never had it as my region does not support that.


I'm in the United States. This region is a rewards region. I'm not seeing it. Granted, I'm not using a microsoft account with Windows 11 so that might be the difference.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

Fun fact, enterprise does not appear to have rewards enabled.  I thank sweet Enterprise Jeebus.  Hopefully there is a retail gpedit key or something.


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Doubtful. It's been gone since 22000.120.
> 
> What version are you running?


Hi,
I'm not using 11 
Not until full release and maybe a little after that.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'm not using 11
> Not until full release and maybe a little after that.


You do realize this is the 11 thread though?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I'm not using 11
> Not until full release and maybe a little after that.


Then was your screen shot of Windows 10?



R-T-B said:


> You do realize this is the 11 thread though?


Right. I think they were asking if the Windows 10 Reward crap was going to carry over. They just didn't phrase the inquiry that clearly..


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Then was your screen shot of Windows 10?
> 
> 
> Right. I think they were asking if the Windows 10 Reward crap was going to carry over. They just didn't phrase the inquiry that clearly..


Hi,
I got that screen shot off ducky search it has winaero.com water marks all over it lol


----------



## 95Viper (Sep 29, 2021)

Stop the off topic and trolling.
Stay on topic --> "*Windows 11 General Discussion*"


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 29, 2021)

I wonder if they will have a beta update to windows 11 this week


----------



## Shrek (Sep 29, 2021)

Oh man oh man oh man... this is like Christmas eve...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2021)

Dear microsoft;








DO THIS! Especially that night time look! This theme on Windows 11 would be most excellent!


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 29, 2021)

Hi,
Seen some people already getting offered win-11 through update system so it has begun.
Dude I saw rejected it though he said for the second time lol


----------



## Prima.Vera (Sep 29, 2021)

I think the question is, will the Win10 drivers be *FULLY *compatible with Win11 or not??
This is very important, since I have, for example, my Creative X-Fi Titanium card which still run on very crappy Win10 drivers. I have a feeling it won't properly work on Win11, since we all know Creative drivers are the worst of the worst, including support for older versions.


----------



## mtosev (Sep 29, 2021)

If someone is interested I asked Intel if my 10900X supports MBEC and after some back and forth I got my answer.





						10900X and Windows 11 MBEC support?
					

Hi there. I'm just wondering if my 10900X cpu supports this feature? https://imgur.com/a/011mG64 This app reports that the 10900X cpu doesn't support MBEC. So I'm interested if this is correct or it the app incorrectly reporting this?   Thanks for any answers.



					community.intel.com
				



I'm satisfied that they actually answered my question and even did some research to find the answer to my question. Thx Intel.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 29, 2021)

Ok guy's I made a Go Edition with my 32GB USB Drive and it's DL'ing the latest version through the setup cause I connected by WIFI so I'll let ya know


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 29, 2021)

mtosev said:


> If someone is interested I asked Intel if my 10900X supports MBEC and after some back and forth I got my answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MBEC is supported on all 8th gen and later Intel processors. This was one of the reasons why Microsoft cut off 7th gen and earlier

You likely need to enable virtualization support for the feature to be enabled


----------



## mtosev (Sep 29, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> MBEC is supported on all 8th gen and later Intel processors. This was one of the reasons why Microsoft cut off 7th gen and earlier
> 
> You likely need to enable virtualization support for the feature to be enabled


The unofficial Windows 11 compatibility app confused me because the author's 9700K reported that MBEC is fully supported on his CPU, while for my 10900X it said that some parts of MBEC aren't supported and this made no sense because my 10th gen CPU is newer than his. I assumed that the app was wrong in that regard but I wanted to be 100%.

I already enabled that. The official MS app reports that everything is okay.


----------



## Shrek (Sep 29, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Seen some people already getting offered win-11 through update system so it has begun.



Any iso?


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 29, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Any iso?


Hi,
You can get one with this or check with ms media creation tool last I used it created 21h2 media not 11

Otherwise only version that might be around would be an .esd which I have not seen yet
MediaCreationTool.bat: download Windows 11 ISOs and bypass system compatibility checks - gHacks Tech News


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2021)

Prima.Vera said:


> will the Win10 drivers be *FULLY *compatible with Win11 or not??


That has already been answered. Drivers for Windows 7 on up are fully compatible with 11. The driver model has not been changed.



Prima.Vera said:


> my Creative X-Fi Titanium card which still run on very crappy Win10 drivers.


If you use the DanielK driver pack, you'll have a better experience, and those are compatible with Windows 11, I've been testing them with no issues at all.
Though it does seem like he's calling it quits, the last driver pack should remain functional for at least the next few years.





						Daniel_K's Official Blog
					

Modified drivers for Creative soundcards




					danielkawakami.blogspot.com
				






Prima.Vera said:


> since we all know *Creative drivers are the worst of the worst*, including support for older versions.


This is incorrect, flat out, full stop.


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 29, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> MBEC is supported on all 8th gen and later Intel processors. This was one of the reasons why Microsoft cut off 7th gen and earlier
> 
> You likely need to enable virtualization support for the feature to be enabled


Isn't 7th Gen Kaby Lake?

Cause I'm pretty sure Kaby Lake supports MBEC.  Skylake doesn't.


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 29, 2021)

Anyone else get this error when installing Ryzen Master? (Ryzen Master v.2.8.0.1937)
(Win11 v.22000.194)
If I uninstall it and reboot, install it again, it works, but after a reboot more, it fails again and have
to do the hole thing again...So tired of it, that I have dumped it, and going through the BIOS, for fine tuning the OC......






Got it to work via this: Fix Ryzen Master Driver not installed properly - and now it works


----------



## mtosev (Sep 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Isn't 7th Gen Kaby Lake?
> 
> Cause I'm pretty sure Kaby Lake supports MBEC.  Skylake doesn't.


Well Skylake X supports it, the mainstream Skylake CPUs as you mentioned aren't supported and not listed on Microsoft's website, while CPUs like 7900X and other Skylake X are.


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Isn't 7th Gen Kaby Lake?
> 
> Cause I'm pretty sure Kaby Lake supports MBEC.  Skylake doesn't.


Yeah, I forgot. Though I don't remember if it's available in every single 7th gen CPU, but I think the whole 7th gen Core line had it?


----------



## Shrek (Sep 29, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Seen some people already getting offered win-11 through update system so it has begun.



Do you know what build number it is?


----------



## R-T-B (Sep 29, 2021)

mtosev said:


> Well Skylake X supports it, the mainstream Skylake CPUs as you mentioned aren't supported and not listed on Microsoft's website, while CPUs like 7900X and other Skylake X are.


Yeah I meant mainstream, initial skylake release chips.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Sep 29, 2021)

I was right no more beta updates tell release


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 29, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I was right no more beta updates tell release


Mmm we'll see rabbit we'll see correct line "mmm you might rabbit you might" lol


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Do you know what build number it is?





Andy Shiekh said:


> Any iso?


Seems like you're desperated


----------



## VulkanBros (Sep 30, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Do you know what build number it is?



Hmm.. mine has just begun downloading Windows 11 Insider Preview 22468.1000 (rs_prerelease) - the beta machine is still on 22000.194


----------



## Shrek (Sep 30, 2021)

Much appreciated


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2021)

> In our testing with pre-release builds of Windows 11, a feature called Virtualization-based Security (VBS) causes performance to drop. VBS is enabled by default after a clean install of Windows 11, but not when upgrading from Windows 10. This means the same system can get different benchmark scores depending on how Windows 11 was installed and whether VBS is enabled or not. We plan to add VBS detection to our benchmarks in a future update to help you compare scores fairly.








						UL benchmarks are ready for Windows 11
					

Find out more at benchmarks.ul.com




					benchmarks.ul.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Sep 30, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> UL benchmarks are ready for Windows 11
> 
> 
> Find out more at benchmarks.ul.com
> ...


Hi,
Yeah 3dmark always says disable g-sync if it's activated too.

Thought this feature also required bios virtualization features to be enabled, guess not :/


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 30, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> UL benchmarks are ready for Windows 11
> 
> 
> Find out more at benchmarks.ul.com
> ...



Remains to be seen if VBS will be fully enabled without a switch to turn it off in the final RTM release.


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2021)

Microsoft PowerToys update for Windows 11









						Release Release v0.47.0 · microsoft/PowerToys
					

Our goals for the v0.47 release cycle primarily centered around stability updates and optimizations, installer updates, general bug fixes, and accessibility improvements. Notably, based on the comm...




					github.com


----------



## toilet pepper (Sep 30, 2021)

I've been using Win11 for a week now and I can say it is a little snappier than 10. The taskbar in the middle feels odd at first but it made sense since I'm using an ultrawide. There's still that knee-jerk reaction of scrollong to the lower left of the screen for the start button. The window key on my keyboard gets a lot of use now.

I also just updated the bios of my motherboard as it jad better ram compatibility in the release notes. I tried tighter timings and higher speeds but AIDA64 is saying that my L3 cache is 3x slower than when I compare it screenshots I saw in the internet.

I only found out after a few hours that there is a bug with AIDA64 and the L3 cache in Win11. So much time wasted.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 30, 2021)

Can I ask a Question? Since I found online the Reg Bypass to install windows 11 do you think M$ knows of it or will do anything about it later on or is it too late


----------



## windwhirl (Sep 30, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> but AIDA64 is saying that my L3 cache is 3x slower than when I compare it screenshots I saw in the internet.


That bug has been around in all insider builds of Windows since months, possibly years now, and it's not exclusive to Windows 11. RTM builds for whatever reason are fine in that regard.



theFOoL said:


> Can I ask a Question? Since I found online the Reg Bypass to install windows 11 do you think M$ knows of it or will do anything about it later on or is it too late


Bypass for what?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 30, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> do you think M$ knows of it


They know.


windwhirl said:


> Bypass for what?


UEFI/TPM/SecureBoot


----------



## P4-630 (Sep 30, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Bypass for what?



I think he means the TPM/secure boot/ older hardware thing.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 30, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I think he means the TPM/secure boot/ older hardware thing.


As right now on my 775 build have WiN10/LTSC/Beta and Dev


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 30, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> As right now on my 775 build have WiN10/LTSC/Beta and Dev


Why so many?


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Can I ask a Question? Since I found online the Reg Bypass to install windows 11 do you think M$ knows of it or will do anything about it later on or is it too late


Wait for the final build and you will find out


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why so many?


 I like to toy...



FireFox said:


> Wait for the final build and you will find out


Hmmm I don't think they will change


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 30, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Wait for the final build and you will find out


Very, VERY doubtful anything will change.


----------



## FireFox (Sep 30, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I like to toy...
> 
> 
> Hmmm I don't think they will change


I hope so, i don't think they will be very happy when people start having issues and then blaming them.


----------



## theFOoL (Sep 30, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I hope so, i don't think they will be very happy when people start having issues and then blaming them.


I mean of course WiN11 works on my 775 Build Duh... and looking forward to what my WiNLTSC will do which is based off WiN10. That and the LTSC is on the Laptop based IDE HDD which after everything is loaded it just works


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 1, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Can I ask a Question? Since I found online the Reg Bypass to install windows 11 do you think M$ knows of it or will do anything about it later on or is it too late


Hi,
MS looks for updates way too much if disabled may last a while until you have to do your tweaks again 

I'm sure they will eventually fix the workarounds and start rejecting old hardware 

But then again someone posted a little while back the disclaimer to agree to before install 
No telling if that is true or how often it might reoccur 

As far as 11 differences and changes os wise 
I'm sure MS will bloat it up in no time with adds maybe some with the new super sliding effects cruising across the screen like blimps display lol


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 1, 2021)

Just-In *LINK*

*


*​


----------



## FireFox (Oct 1, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Just-In *LINK*
> 
> *View attachment 218973*​



*Quick note:* It’s important to note that installing this version of Windows on unsupported hardware is not recommended since you may experience stability and problems, and the device may not even receive updates. Use these steps *AT YOUR OWN RISK.*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Just-In *LINK*
> 
> *View attachment 218973*​





*Quick note about that quick note:*

There are a number of users(here at TPU and elsewhere) that have been testing Windows 11 on hardware that is unsupported(including the now very dated Core 2 line of CPU's) *to no ill effect and no instability!* The warnings issued by microsoft are little more than scare tactics. As such, users who utilize the above methods to bypass microsofts requirements have little to worry about where stability and compatibility are concerned.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 1, 2021)

Indeed but my 775 Build is running fine


----------



## Shrek (Oct 1, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Hmm.. mine has just begun downloading Windows 11 Insider Preview 22468.1000 (rs_prerelease)



Maybe I'll wait till they no longer have an expiry date; less than a week now to the official version.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Maybe I'll wait till they no longer have an expiry date.


The Insider Previews will always have an expiration, unless kept updated. The beta builds seem to be absent an expiration date thus far. I have deliberately set the date forward 2 years(to Oct 2023) with no adverse effect. For example my VostroV131 has it's date set to 10-03-2023 in the BIOS. Windows 11 22000.194 boots and runs without complaints, warnings or even showing that it cares. I tested this just a few moments ago as I had not done so yet for 22000.194.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The Insider Previews will always have an expiration, unless kept updated. The beta builds seem to be absent an expiration date thus far. I have deliberately set the date forward 2 years(to Oct 2023) with no adverse effect. For example my VostroV131 has it's date set to 10-03-2023 in the BIOS. Windows 11 22000.194 boots and runs without complaints, warnings or even showing that it cares.


Wouldn't the time be linked to you M$ Account for some strange reason idk ha


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Wouldn't the time be linked to you M$ Account for some strange reason idk ha


I want to say no because not everyone is going to have an ms account. They might try to force the creation of one, but as of right now it is not a hard requirement.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 1, 2021)

The thing I always pissed me off is regardless if I set my time upon setup it'd always go to pst time and not cst time and force me to change it on each time I'd install on a new computer. Why...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2021)

Anyone noticed the new look paint? swanky


----------



## Hugis (Oct 1, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Anyone noticed the new look paint? swanky
> View attachment 218990


Did you get it yet? I looked couldn't find it


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 1, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Did you get it yet? I looked couldn't find it



Yes that's off my PC


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 1, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Wouldn't the time be linked to you M$ Account for some strange reason idk ha


Nah, MS account is only required for home editions. I imagine @lexluthermiester went for Pro?



theFOoL said:


> The thing I always pissed me off is regardless if I set my time upon setup it'd always go to pst time and not cst time and force me to change it on each time I'd install on a new computer. Why...


Uh, tell the government to clean up their mess of timezones and daylight saving? Lol


Hugis said:


> Did you get it yet? I looked couldn't find it


You have to go to the Store and update your apps. Some people probably had the updated Paint app delivered to them already.

Mind you, this new version is shipping only to Windows 11 insiders. Not sure if it will be instantly available on the RTM release.


FireFox said:


> *Quick note:* It’s important to note that installing this version of Windows on unsupported hardware is not recommended since you may experience stability and problems, and the device may not even receive updates. Use these steps *AT YOUR OWN RISK.*


Be that as it may, and besides what Lex has already said, Microsoft also kinda left the door open with Dev builds actively not enforcing CPU model and TPM compliance, as long as all the other requirements are met (storage, RAM, etc)


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 1, 2021)

Update Start11 lets you move the taskbar in Windows 11









						Stardock Announces Next Big Update for Start11
					

The folks at Stardock have announced a big update for Start11. An October 7 update will let you customize Windows 11 in new ways.




					www.onmsft.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Nah, MS account is only required for home editions. I imagine @lexluthermiester went for Pro?


I've been testing both Home and Pro. However, I've not tested Home with build 176, 184 and 194 yet. Are they enforcing the account creation with Home now?



P4-630 said:


> Update Start11 lets you move the taskbar in Windows 11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That can already be done with WinAeroTweaker.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 1, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've been testing both Home and Pro. However, I've not tested Home with build 176, 184 and 194 yet. Are they enforcing the account creation with Home now?


I've not tested Home, but I thought they were still requiring it? I think you didn't have to keep it around, just for the install.
At least according to Microsoft




__





						Windows 11 System Requirements - Microsoft Support
					

Learn about Windows 11 minimum system requirements and how to assess your upgrade eligibility.




					support.microsoft.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 1, 2021)

Did I mention the irony that I had to install Win 11 with the bypass trick on my secondary rig because Win 11 would install okay with TPM on (full mobo/cpu compatibility etc), but would nor boot? even with a BIOS update.
Anyway, I've had smooth ride so far with nothing to report and when the time comes to install it on my main rig, it will be a clean install, even if it's a headache having to reinstall everything. At least it's clean that way and I'm not in a rush.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 1, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Did I mention the irony that I had to install Win 11 with the bypass trick on my secondary rig because Win 11 would install okay with TPM on (full mobo/cpu compatibility etc), but would nor boot? even with a BIOS update.
> Anyway, I've had smooth ride so far with nothing to report and when the time comes to install it on my main rig, it will be a clean install, even if it's a headache having to reinstall everything. At least it's clean that way and I'm not in a rush.


Did you try a bios default? Hmm... So after it installs and after the restart after the first 1/2 setup it just doesn't boot and says "No OS" or whatever

And... What's with these preview updates on its fixes for earlier versions? I don't get it. Why haven't they updated lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 1, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> I've not tested Home, but I thought they were still requiring it?


I've got to grab the correct ISO, but I'll give it a test and report back.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> UL benchmarks are ready for Windows 11
> 
> 
> Find out more at benchmarks.ul.com
> ...


 @R-T-B  doesn't look like I'm alone


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 1, 2021)

Ya can skip the sign in for M$ Account at set up


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 1, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> @R-T-B  doesn't look like I'm alone


I'm sure you aren't if you don't limit it to the limited set of supported hardware.

And it will always drop performance, anyways.  The question is how much.  Newer supported hardware has less of a penalty, not none.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 1, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Mmm we'll see rabbit we'll see correct line "mmm you might rabbit you might" lol
> 
> View attachment 218771


yep no update


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 2, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> yep no update


So now we or I wait lol. I did All cleaning with update cleaning and CCleaner


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've got to grab the correct ISO, but I'll give it a test and report back.


Ok, testing complete. Yes, Home does still require an ms account. So yes folks, go with Windows 11 Pro if you want a local account.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 2, 2021)

Switched to 11 a week ago no major issues to report other then some APP Launch weirdness xbox titles Apps not opening without a restart / crashing on launch


----------



## Khonjel (Oct 2, 2021)

I've avoided trekking here since I'm not gonna install W11 for a long time still. But are we talking about this:
Windows 11 will hobble gaming performance by default on some prebuilt PCs | PC Gamer




























> The thing to note, though, is that VBS is not enabled by default for all clean installs of Windows 11. I downloaded the latest ISO version of the OS in order to check VBS out on our test rig, but had to do some registry editing, and BIOS tweaking, in order to actually enable it. So, it's nothing to be concerned about if you're just grabbing a Windows 11 download for a fresh install yourself.
> 
> 
> But Windows 11 PCs, built by the biggest OEMs, such as Dell, HP, and Lenovo, are looking likely to come with VBS as standard. What we're not clear about, however, is whether those companies' gaming brands will also have VBS enabled. Or whether system builders will be exempt and can continue to ship gaming PCs without VBS.


----------



## johnspack (Oct 2, 2021)

It looks really good.  And if i could afford 1000s for a new computer,  I'm sure it would would run good.  Still don't understand why people need windows though.
There are choices.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

Mainly brand awareness and popularity for example I'd guess a good percentage use IPhone's for the brand not the ease of use or security. Opensource os's are free so inherently have very little brand awareness,  people know about Linux, Unix,temple os from users and word of mouth so the likelihood of someone who just uses their computer for emails, word processing and web browsing going with anything other than Mac or Microsoft is extremely slim. People also just aren't interested most of the time my brother in law is young and plays pc games occasionally but has no idea what ryzen is but understands the difference between intel models.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 2, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> But are we talking about this:


We talked about it.  Near nonissue since it can be turned off and only is on by default on cert'd hardware where the penalty is minimal anyways.



johnspack said:


> It looks really good.  And if i could afford 1000s for a new computer,  I'm sure it would would run good.  Still don't understand why people need windows though.
> There are choices.



Not for HDR there isn't, sadly.

My linux stint ended when I needed more than 32-bit color.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Not for HDR there isn't, sadly.
> 
> My linux stint ended when I needed more than 32-bit color.


Really? Is that a licensing issue? I'm quite surprised since steam has been pushing Linux as an alternative.

Even using crappy HDR on my va panel TV is a requirement for me now.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 2, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Really? Is that a licensing issue? I'm quite surprised since steam has been pushing Linux as an alternative.
> 
> Even using crappy HDR on my va panel TV is a requirement for me now.


It's not a licensing issue.  The frameworks under linux just don't exist yet, and the movement to get them working has been extremely underwhelming.  Even the dxvk author says on the github issue for HDR on his software "not for 5-10 years" which is hardly encouraging...

At least now you can turn on 10bpc color...  unfortunately it breaks steam, amonst other things.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

Probably that kind of attitude is why the masses don't adopt Linux over Mac os or Windows personally I've been using windows for nearly 30 years through the bad and good I used windows me for years so why change now.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 2, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Probably that kind of attitude is why the masses don't adopt Linux over Mac os or Windows personally I've been using windows for nearly 30 years through the bad and good I used windows me for years so why change now.


It's the only thing holding me back.  The rest of the progress on the Linux front has been amazing but for HDR, it's windows 11 for the best experience basically.


----------



## mtosev (Oct 2, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Probably that kind of attitude is why the masses don't adopt Linux over Mac os or Windows personally I've been using windows for nearly 30 years through the bad and good I used windows me for years so why change now.


I've been on Windows since 1997 when I got my first PC. It had Windows 3.11 later I went thru 95, 98, 2000, XP, Vista, 7, 10 and gonna be on Windows 11 when it comes out.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2021)

johnspack said:


> Still don't understand why people need windows though.


I need it because i don't need/like Linux.
Sure you will ask if i have tried Linux, before you ask, yes i have tried it.

You like Linux, i prefer Windows.
As the old saying goes, to each their own.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 2, 2021)

Khonjel said:


> I've avoided trekking here since I'm not gonna install W11 for a long time still. But are we talking about this:
> Windows 11 will hobble gaming performance by default on some prebuilt PCs | PC Gamer





> In our testing with pre-release builds of Windows 11, a feature called Virtualization-based Security (VBS) causes performance to drop. VBS is enabled by default after a clean install of Windows 11, but not when upgrading from Windows 10. This means the same system can get different benchmark scores depending on how Windows 11 was installed and whether VBS is enabled or not. We plan to add VBS detection to our benchmarks in a future update to help you compare scores fairly.








						UL benchmarks are ready for Windows 11
					

Find out more at benchmarks.ul.com




					benchmarks.ul.com
				













						Windows 11 General Discussion
					

Much appreciated




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Hugis (Oct 2, 2021)

Handy hidden Win 11 admin account with no uac www.ghacks.net/2021/10/01/how-to-enable-the-hidden-windows-11-administrator-account


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 2, 2021)

Did something change with the Snipping tool, mine disappeared off my taskbar.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 2, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> Did something change with the Snipping tool, mine disappeared off my taskbar.


Hi,
Yeah I hate that
I use win-7 snipping tool/ paint and notepad on my desktops in a folder
All you need it a copy of each with en-US folder in it with them make shortcuts boom done.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I hate that
> I use win-7 snipping tool/ paint and notepad on my desktops in a folder
> All you need it a copy of each with en-US folder in it with them make shortcuts boom done.


It's still there... Just a new UI


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 2, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> It's still there... Just a new UI


Hi,
I hate the way newer snipping tool opens 
I open 7 snipping tool it's already taken a screen shot just have drag where I want to snip
Newer you have to hit New before it does anything lol


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I hate that
> I use win-7 snipping tool/ paint and notepad on my desktops in a folder
> All you need it a copy of each with en-US folder in it with them make shortcuts boom done.


I was wondering when MS would start screwing some things up with 11.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 2, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I was wondering when MS would start screwing some things up with 11.


Hi,
They started that in win-10 lol 
So it's just another continuation 
Paint is a freaking sad joke in 11 UI is so bland it's childish.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> you have to hit New before it does anything lol


That's how the snipping tool works for me on win 10.


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> They started that in win-10 lol
> So it's just another continuation
> Paint is a freaking sad joke in 11 UI is so bland it's childish.


I can deal with it, it's just the icon looks like a pre-school thing.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 2, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> That's how the snipping tool works for me on win 10.


Hi,
It's a step backwards seems paint/ notepad are all steps backwards so I did an alternative that doesn't change and I don't get the silly message they have moved when I go to use them anymore 



Mr Bill said:


> I can deal with it, it's just the icon looks like a pre-school thing.


Surprised the shortcut didn't stay and you get it moved message.


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 2, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> It's a step backwards seems paint/ notepad are all steps backwards so I did an alternative that doesn't change and I don't get the silly message they have moved when I go to use them anymore
> 
> 
> Surprised the shortcut didn't stay and you get it moved message.


No, there was just a blank area left on the taskbar, I right clicked in that area to unpin, then went to apps and found the new one and pinned it back to the taskbar.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 2, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> No, there was just a blank area left on the taskbar, I right clicked in that area to unpin, then went to apps and found the new one and pinned it back to the taskbar.


Hi,
Yep that shit don't happen anymore


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 2, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> No, there was just a blank area left on the taskbar, I right clicked in that area to unpin, then went to apps and found the new one and pinned it back to the taskbar.


I hated that at first but me use to it now. Apps updating without one noticing


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> yeah my laptop has tpm 2.0 as well, but my i7-7820hk cpu is too old... even though the i7-7820hq is just fine for win 11....  pathetic M$


Hi,
Seems the manufacture would be the one to hammer not ms
I mean they support 79...x series and it's the same age.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 2, 2021)

Which CPU chips have TPM 2.0 built in?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 2, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> it's just the icon looks like a pre-school thing.


Sadly it's not just the Snipping tool that looks like that but the whole UI


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 2, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Which CPU chips have TPM 2.0 built in?



According to google:

Ever since *Skylake (6th gen)*, nearly all Intel CPUs have an embedded TPM 2.0 that Intel calls Platform Trust Technology (PTT).
AMD CPUs have an embedded TPM 2.0 called fTPM since the AM4 platform (2016)

I have a Skylake CPU and yet it isn't officially supported... 

Intel CPU's are officially supported from 8th gen.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 2, 2021)

johnspack said:


> It looks really good.  And if i could afford 1000s for a new computer,  I'm sure it would would run good.  Still don't understand why people need windows though.
> There are choices.


Dude, no offense, but it's starting to look like you have a hate boner for Windows.


ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I hate that
> I use win-7 snipping tool/ paint and notepad on my desktops in a folder
> All you need it a copy of each with en-US folder in it with them make shortcuts boom done.


Ah, I should check if PicPick has fixed their tool. I don't like Windows's.


Hugis said:


> Handy hidden Win 11 admin account with no uac www.ghacks.net/2021/10/01/how-to-enable-the-hidden-windows-11-administrator-account


It's been around since Windows 10 at least, if not 7. Though, I still enable full UAC on all accounts, even the factory admin one, with secure desktop and password field.



Andy Shiekh said:


> Which CPU chips have TPM 2.0 built in?


On AMD's side all since Zen, I think. It depends on whether you can enable it, though. 

Intel... I think Skylake, but again it depends on your motherboard allowing you to switch it on.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 2, 2021)

johnspack said:


> It looks really good.  And if i could afford 1000s for a new computer,  I'm sure it would would run good.  Still don't understand why people need windows though.
> There are choices.





ThaiTaffy said:


> Mainly brand awareness and popularity for example I'd guess a good percentage use IPhone's for the brand not the ease of use or security. Opensource os's are free so inherently have very little brand awareness,  people know about Linux, Unix,temple os from users and word of mouth so the likelihood of someone who just uses their computer for emails, word processing and web browsing going with anything other than Mac or Microsoft is extremely slim. People also just aren't interested most of the time my brother in law is young and plays pc games occasionally but has no idea what ryzen is but understands the difference between intel models.


Once again, this thread is about *Windows 11*. Everyone is welcome to also discuss things which are related to Windows 11 as well. However, we do NOT want this thread to be polluted with "Linux is better!/No Windows is better!" back and forth nonsense. Take the Linux talk elsewhere!

Final warning before I ask the mods to start issuing thread bans.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 2, 2021)

Windows 11 will hobble gaming performance by default on some prebuilt PCs
					

Microsoft 'will be enabling VBS on most new PCs over this next year' and that can tank PC gaming performance by around 25%.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




how does one turn off VBS in win 10 and win 11? that's what I want to know.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 2, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Windows 11 will hobble gaming performance by default on some prebuilt PCs
> 
> 
> Microsoft 'will be enabling VBS on most new PCs over this next year' and that can tank PC gaming performance by around 25%.
> ...


It should be disabled by default in Windows 10 but it you want to check. https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/an...disable-virtualization-based-security-in.html


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 3, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> It should be disabled by default in Windows 10 but it you want to check. https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/an...disable-virtualization-based-security-in.html



and how do i check and turn off and on in win 11? 25% performance hit in some games with it on in win 11... that IS NOT ACCEPTABLE.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 3, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> It should be disabled by default in Windows 10 but it you want to check. https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/an...disable-virtualization-based-security-in.html


It is also disabled by default in win11 retail installs (not OEM distributed ones though)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> It is also disabled by default in win11 retail installs (not OEM distributed ones though)


Are we sure about that? Why would such a feature be enabled on OEM builds?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are we sure about that? Why would such a feature be enabled on OEM builds?


Requirements.  Not on OEM media mind, but OEMs distributing computers are required to enable it on supported hardware.

It's somewhere on the MS site if you dig.  It won't affect you if you do not buy a prebuilt.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Requirements.  Not on OEM media mind, but OEMs distributing computers are required to enable it on supported hardware.
> 
> It's somewhere on the MS site if you dig.  It won't affect you if you do not buy a prebuilt.


Good to know. I'll be on the look-out to disable that crap..


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good to know. I'll be on the look-out to disable that crap..


Me too on my gaming rig.  I'll likely enable it on the office computers but they are a whole different use case (no gaming should be happening).


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 3, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> It is also disabled by default in win11 retail installs (not OEM distributed ones though)



What about a clean install of Win 11 on just a custom built PC or laptop? there is no easy to way to check if its on or off?  how the heck does one even turn it on or off in win 11?


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> there is no easy to way to check if its on or off?


Run msinfo32. You will see a line about VBS services.





There's also a mention of a Group Policy object that you can edit to adjust VBS, but the article for it only indicated Windows 10, so I'm not sure if that works with Windows 11.









						Enable virtualization-based protection of code integrity
					

This article explains the steps to opt in to using HVCI on Windows devices.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> What about a clean install of Win 11 on just a custom built PC or laptop?


It shouldn't. But let me check.

EDIT: Just checked. On 194 Pro, VBS is not enabled by default..


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

There's many mixed reports some claiming that upgrades from win 10 to 11 will have vbs disabled if the windows 10 machine started that way.  But clean installs of windows 11 will have vbs on as default, then others are reporting it as disabled on clean installs. 

Personally as someone who plays games far more than stores state secrets or nuclear codes I would want to check and know for certain it was disabled


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 3, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> But clean installs of windows 11 will have vbs on as default, then others are reporting it as disabled on clean installs.


I have half a guess that the state of VBS on clean installs has to do with whether you have virtualization enabled in UEFI or not. In my case, since I use virtual machines rather regularly I have enabled it. Hence why I might have VBS switched on by default even considering that I upgraded from 10 to 11.



ThaiTaffy said:


> Personally as someone who plays games far more than stores state secrets or nuclear codes I would want to check and know for certain it was disabled


Can't blame you. Though something came to my attention when I read that PC Gamer article:
"And we will continue to seek opportunities to expand VBS across more systems over time."

I think that, at some point, they will try (actually try, not this half-hearted effort) to force everyone to run Windows with VBS enabled. I don't think it will happen anytime soon (say, less than 3 to 5 years), but I do think at some point it will be just as mandatory as a CPU with NX-bit support.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

If by that point vbs is refined and not eating $250 of my $1000 gpu I might be ok with it otherwise I will have to look for alternatives.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 3, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> I think that, at some point, they will try (actually try, not this half-hearted effort) to force everyone to run Windows with VBS enabled.


There will be ways to disable it regardless.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 3, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> What about a clean install of Win 11 on just a custom built PC or laptop? there is no easy to way to check if its on or off?  how the heck does one even turn it on or off in win 11?


There is (though it's off by default on custom built installs).  Anyways,  Settings.>Privacy And Security->Windows-Security->Device Security->Core Isolation->Memory Integrity toggle

Toggle on/off as you desire.  It's called "Memory Integrity."  Feel free to verify with msinfo32.





Further reading:





__





						Core isolation - Microsoft Support
					






					support.microsoft.com
				








__





						Device protection in Windows Security - Microsoft Support
					

Learn how to access Windows 10 device security settings in Windows Security to help protect your device from malicious software.




					support.microsoft.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 3, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> There is (though it's off by default on custom built installs).  Anyways,  Settings.>Privacy And Security->Windows-Security->Device Security->Core Isolation->Memory Integrity toggle
> 
> Toggle on/off as you desire.  It's called "Memory Integrity."  Feel free to verify with msinfo32.
> 
> ...





oh yeah I remember turning this on once like two-three years ago, and I tried playing middle earth shadow of mordor or shadow of war (might have been the new tomb raider games, can't remember honestly) and it was a shitshow LOL  good ol M$, I immediately turned it off and forgot about it until now.



windwhirl said:


> I have half a guess that the state of VBS on clean installs has to do with whether you have virtualization enabled in UEFI or not. In my case, since I use virtual machines rather regularly I have enabled it. Hence why I might have VBS switched on by default even considering that I upgraded from 10 to 11.
> 
> 
> Can't blame you. Though something came to my attention when I read that PC Gamer article:
> "And we will continue to seek opportunities to expand VBS across more systems over time."




video game reviews are going to need to be specific if they have VBS enabled or not in their reviews with Win 11 I think.  @W1zzard  something to keep in mind if you ever go to Win 11


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 3, 2021)

P


lynx29 said:


> video game reviews are going to need to be specific if they have VBS enabled or not in their reviews with Win 11 I think.  @W1zzard  something to keep in mind if you ever go to Win 11


Pc gamer has already stated that's how they will be releasing benchmarks and reviews in the future.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 3, 2021)

I can't think of any good reason a gaming benchmark would have this on to be honest.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 3, 2021)

I am good


----------



## mtosev (Oct 3, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Intel... I think Skylake, but again it depends on your motherboard allowing you to switch it on.


I saw a Lenovo all in one pc with a i5 6400 cpu and it reports that TPM version 1.2 is present, I have an i7 6500U laptop and that reports having TPM version 2.0, my mom's 6Y30 laptop also reports TPM 2.0.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 3, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am good
> 
> View attachment 219265



this is the answer I was waiting for.  easy.  just use windows search icon in taskbar, type in system information, click. scroll down a notch, and yep mine says not enabled too. this is the easiest method to check, thank you for sharing.



R-T-B said:


> I can't think of any good reason a gaming benchmark would have this on to be honest.



I think everyone agrees on that, problem is, if it enables by default for people with virtualization stuff turned on as @windwhirl was saying, then its best of game tests make sure they don't have it on before they do their reviews.  That's all I was saying.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 3, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> But clean installs of windows 11 will have vbs on as default, then others are reporting it as disabled on clean installs.





lynx29 said:


> I think everyone agrees on that, problem is, if it enables by default for people with virtualization stuff turned on as @windwhirl was saying,



Microsofts policy is clear:  It should not be on by default on a clean install.

Whether that holds true through launch though?  We'll see. And I agree reviewers should check.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 4, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Anyone else get this error when installing Ryzen Master? (Ryzen Master v.2.8.0.1937)
> (Win11 v.22000.194)
> If I uninstall it and reboot, install it again, it works, but after a reboot more, it fails again and have
> to do the hole thing again...So tired of it, that I have dumped it, and going through the BIOS, for fine tuning the OC......
> ...


Have you checked the Windows logs in the management console for errors that might given insight to what the problem might be?
(sorry I missed this earlier)


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 4, 2021)

Gentlemen, OFFICIAL Windows 11 image made available. I don't know if the information will proceed for everyone.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 4, 2021)

Windows 11, version 21H2 known issues and notifications
					

View announcements and review known issues and fixes for Windows 11, version 21H2



					docs.microsoft.com
				




And we already have a couple bugs lol


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 4, 2021)

Google has finally started testing a new design for Chrome on Windows 10 and Windows 11, and more details on the visual overhaul are now available.









						Here's our first look at Google Chrome's new design for Windows 11
					

Google has finally started testing a new design for Chrome on Windows 10 and Windows 11, and more details on the visual overhaul are now available. Google is apparently using Microsoft Edge-like Windows 11 menu to bring the browser in line with the new operating system. The first glimpse of what...




					www.windowslatest.com
				




Enable Chrome’s new design​To enable Chrome’s experimental Windows 11 style menus, follow these steps:


Download Chrome Canary.
Open Chrome://flags menu.
Enable the flag “Windows 11 Style Menus”.
Relaunch the browser.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2021)

Windows 11 is available now

Download Windows 11 (microsoft.com)


----------



## Lycanwolfen (Oct 4, 2021)

Well it should be an interesting day tomorrow when people install windows 11 and noticed there no IE at all. I'm sure oracle is going to really have a bad day tomorrow. 90% of all hotel systems run java based apps that are web based. I know because I tried to run them in edge with the IE compatiblity. It will load the front face of java but some commands inside will not work at all. Should be an interesting day for sure.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 4, 2021)

So, W11 is out and live to the public today.

Doing a clean install on my SN850 drive, leaving the 970 pro on the W11 dev channel since it cant be taken back to retail


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 4, 2021)

I'll leave mine on the DEV for now, don't fancy a reinstall.


----------



## Metroid (Oct 4, 2021)

I just downloaded the x64 international english version from microsoft official website but will wait to install it.

I have already found many reviews, reading this, https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2021/10/windows-11-the-ars-technica-review/

Download was successful, Win11_EnglishInternational_x64.iso

Algorithm       Hash                                                                   Path
---------       ----                                                                   ----
SHA256          B117FE6A87E8707FB2E228591F1CFF3C062C08679F2D856D48D01BE5A052BB30


----------



## freeagent (Oct 5, 2021)

Windows 11 told me my 5150mhz oc is not as good as I thought 

5100 is working ok


----------



## MrDweezil (Oct 5, 2021)

Ok, installed and up and running. Now how do I get rid of this big "pins" section of the start menu? I tried unpinning everything but that just made it empty.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2021)

Up and running, no visible differences to the beta/dev as expected

Apparently it takes me 45 minutes to do a clean install, and install all my common apps and login to everything


----------



## Metroid (Oct 5, 2021)

I'm looking for new windows 11 reviews based on gaming and other benchmarks x windows 10, if anybody knows any please post.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 5, 2021)

Currently making a USB... but is the boot logo from Dev there?


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2021)

How to bypass the various Windows 11 installer requirements (TPM, CPU, etc)


Put the text at the bottom into a file bypass.reg
Copy the file onto your Windows 11 USB stick
Boot from the USB stick
At some point you'll see the "unsupported hardware" screen
Click "back"
Shift+F10
notepad
File -> Open
Enter *.* (so you can see the .reg file, and not only .txt files)
Right click bypass.reg
Merge
Close notepad and the command prompt
Click Next
Boom - Windows 11 without TPM


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\LabConfig]
"BypassTPMCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassSecureBootCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassRAMCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassStorageCheck"=dword:00000001
"BypassCPUCheck"=dword:00000001
```


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 5, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Currently making a USB... but is the boot logo from Dev there?


The build number thing? That only applies to Beta/Dev builds. RTM releases don't have that unless you explicitly enable it


----------



## Shrek (Oct 5, 2021)

Has anyone confirmed the 'no updates' for Windows 11 on unsupported machines?


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 5, 2021)

So a new Dev 22


Andy Shiekh said:


> Has anyone confirmed the 'no updates' for Windows 11 on unsupported machines?


We'll see...


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 5, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Has anyone confirmed the 'no updates' for Windows 11 on unsupported machines?


It just launched lol, there are no updates yet


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 5, 2021)

My mistake. I thought this was the Release build but Dev


----------



## Shrek (Oct 5, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> It just launched lol, there are no updates yet


Good point


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 5, 2021)

done with installing fresh from the media creation tool.

same build as the beta build from weeks ago except that some missing translations are gone (?)


----------



## Shrek (Oct 5, 2021)

22000.194 ?


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 5, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 22000.194 ?


yes


----------



## Shrek (Oct 5, 2021)

For a moment there I though I must have mixed up my DVD disks...


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 5, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> For a moment there I though I must have mixed up my DVD disks...


What's a DVD "like the iPad commercial" Jesus... "Mom... Hey what you doing on your computer... Kid what's a computer?. I so wanted to punch that kid


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Windows 11 is available now
> 
> Download Windows 11 (microsoft.com)


Not yet. The download links do not populate in all regions.

However the MCT will still download a valid multi-edition ISO(I've already used it).

That said, the UEFI/TPM/SecureBoot bypass methods still work as the final version of Windows 11 is in fact 22000.194. So if you're currently on that version you need to do nothing as you are already on the public release!


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Oct 5, 2021)

So... Windows 11 is out. A bit disappointing. It's just the "old" 22000.194.
What have they done the last few weeks


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 5, 2021)

Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> So... Windows 11 is out. A bit disappointing. It's just the "old" 22000.194.
> What have they done the last few weeks



Don't worry, they are probably already working on pushing an update next week (Patch Tuesday).


----------



## Flanker (Oct 5, 2021)

Not showing up on my windows update yet. Oh well more time to back up and prepare for the shell shock


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So if you're currently on that version you need to do nothing as you are already on the public release!


Actually, they might. For those that want to stick to RTM releases, remember to check if the computer has been switched off beta builds in the Windows Update section.


lexluthermiester said:


> I headed over to the Windows11Forums to see if there was a solution to the Home version local account problem and I'm happy to say we found a way.


Great!


lexluthermiester said:


> Not yet. The download links do not populate in all regions.


It seems it is available now. At least for Spanish (Mexico) distribution and over here in Argentina.







Flanker said:


> Not showing up on my windows update yet. Oh well more time to back up and prepare for the shell shock


Rollout will be in stages. Microsoft will be evaluating "health" data from many PCs to decide which ones are ready to go now or later.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> It seems it is available now.


Weird. Earlier today it gave the error that downloads would be available on the 5th.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Weird. Earlier today it gave the error that downloads would be available on the 5th.


Well, it is already October 5th in any region that's located east of the GMT-2 timezone


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2021)

If updates


W1zzard said:


> How to bypass the various Windows 11 installer requirements (TPM, CPU, etc)
> 
> 
> Put the text at the bottom into a file bypass.reg
> ...


Only thing left now is to find an automated way to get windows updates on machines that dont pass the checks, or was that a beta/dev only thing?


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 5, 2021)

Anyone know a way to get rid of the default pinned/most used apps screen in Start menu? On Win 10 I used to just remove all the tiles so that it only showed the All Apps list. Here it seems even after I remove the Pinned and Recommended sections, I'm just left with a blank default screen that I can't disable, and can't get All Apps to show by default.

Or is it still too early and MS might add the feature to Start Settings later? Win 11 at left, Win 10 after slimming down at right, Win 11 forces you to click All Apps 



 



Anyhow it's zippy but it's still a little rough here and there.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 5, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Anyone know a way to get rid of the default pinned/most used apps screen in Start menu? On Win 10 I used to just remove all the tiles so that it only showed the All Apps list. Here it seems even after I remove the Pinned and Recommended sections, I'm just left with a blank default screen that I can't disable, and can't get All Apps to show by default.
> 
> Or is it still too early and MS might add the feature to Start Settings later? Win 11 at left, Win 10 after slimming down at right, Win 11 forces you to click All Apps
> 
> ...


AFAIK, that's how it's supposed to be. Either you fill up the upper space with pinned apps or leave it empty. Same with the recommended section.

You don't get to have the Start menu immediately show you the All apps list.


----------



## toilet pepper (Oct 5, 2021)

Is it me or the startup when logging in to Windows is way too slow. I don't have any applications that starts on startup. It is installed on an NVME.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Anyone know a way to get rid of the default pinned/most used apps screen in Start menu? On Win 10 I used to just remove all the tiles so that it only showed the All Apps list. Here it seems even after I remove the Pinned and Recommended sections, I'm just left with a blank default screen that I can't disable, and can't get All Apps to show by default.
> 
> Or is it still too early and MS might add the feature to Start Settings later? Win 11 at left, Win 10 after slimming down at right, Win 11 forces you to click All Apps
> 
> ...


As Windwhirl said, that's the way it's intended. I kinda like it, but am still going to use OpenShell once they work out the kinks for the final version.



toilet pepper said:


> Is it me or the startup when logging in to Windows is way too slow. I don't have any applications that starts on startup. It is installed on an NVME.


Not here. Perfectly smooth & snappy for me..


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 5, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> AFAIK, that's how it's supposed to be. Either you fill up the upper space with pinned apps or leave it empty. Same with the recommended section.
> 
> You don't get to have the Start menu immediately show you the All apps list.





lexluthermiester said:


> As Windwhirl said, that the way it's intended. I kinda like it, but am still going to use OpenShell once they work out the kinks for the final version.



I guess I'll get used to it if they don't change it. It's not that I hate it, it's just kind of redundant since I usually hide recent/recommended apps. I do pin some though.



toilet pepper said:


> Is it me or the startup when logging in to Windows is way too slow. I don't have any applications that starts on startup. It is installed on an NVME.



Not here, it's the same as Win 10. Fast startup (hibernate) disabled, with long POST wait from no boot logo/original American Megatrends POST screen......13.6 seconds. Did you clean install?

Once I get around to updating my HTPC it'll probably be faster as it usually boots in 7-8 seconds since it's iGPU only.

edit: if you mean the Welcome spinner after logging in, it's also same as Win 10 like 2 seconds.


----------



## toilet pepper (Oct 5, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> I guess I'll get used to it if they don't change it. It's not that I hate it, it's just kind of redundant since I usually hide recent/recommended apps. I do pin some though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a clean install. Bios is fast but when I enter my password to login to Win11 it takes maybe 20 seconds.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 5, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> It is a clean install. Bios is fast but when I enter my password to login to Win11 it takes maybe 20 seconds.
> 
> View attachment 219522


Windows 10 usually started things in the background even when you were not logged in. So when you did log in you usually stumbled upon everything already loading or loaded. 

Windows 11 will wait until the user has provided their credentials first before doing anything.


----------



## toilet pepper (Oct 5, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Windows 10 usually started things in the background even when you were not logged in. So when you did log in you usually stumbled upon everything already loading or loaded.
> 
> Windows 11 will wait until the user has provided their credentials first before doing anything.


Welp that makes sense now. I reckon having a gen3 of gen4 ssd would speed things up.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> I reckon having a gen3 of gen4 ssd would speed things up.


Not enough for you to notice..


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 5, 2021)

Flanker said:


> Not showing up on my windows update yet. Oh well more time to back up and prepare for the shell shock












 KNOCK KNOCK YOU ABOUT TO GET SHELL SHOCKED


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2021)

My main system has instant logins (clean install, pure NVME goodness)

My second system has the slower logins, dirty upgrade on SATA. Be curious to see if it smooths out after a few reboots.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2021)

I won't do the clean install for now, instead will do the noob install, keep files and settings.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

Ok for those who want the original right-click context menu back,








						Disable "Show more options" context menu in Windows 11  Tutorial
					

When you right click on an item in Windows 11, you will see a new modern condensed context menu with Show more options (Shift+F10) at the bottom you have to click on to see all available options.  If you use the context menu a lot, then you will most likely find having to click on Show more...




					www.elevenforum.com
				



Thanks to Brink!

With this reg fix I think Windows 11 is dialed in! Only thing left is Open Shell, but that is in the works.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> If updates
> 
> Only thing left now is to find an automated way to get windows updates on machines that dont pass the checks, or was that a beta/dev only thing?







seems to be working fine (vm without tpm)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 5, 2021)

You know what, i'll test it out on my laptop so i can answer it myself when people ask if it changes over time


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Oct 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> If updates
> 
> Only thing left now is to find an automated way to get windows updates on machines that dont pass the checks, or was that a beta/dev only thing?





W1zzard said:


> How to bypass the various Windows 11 installer requirements (TPM, CPU, etc)
> 
> 
> Put the text at the bottom into a file bypass.reg
> ...


With the "windows Registry Version 5.00" text or without.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 5, 2021)

Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> With the "windows Registry Version 5.00" text or without.


With


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Oct 5, 2021)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 5, 2021)

reinstalled with the official iso, from the beta. Have got TPM and secure boot on, installed sweet, zero problems. If i have tpm and secure boot available i may as well use them i guess.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2021)

Me been lazy.

Installing W11 from the setup/app inside the USB


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2021)

Did a fresh install. Didn't feel like upgrading this time since iv had this install since like windows 7.

Didn't encrypt my OS drive by default. Or enable memory integrity.

Enabled memory integrity, and enabled bitlocker on all my drives again.

Spent an hour or so installing my normal apps. (I keep all my configs sync'd in onedrive which is on a second disk)

Steam, origin etc were easy. I use an iSCSI disk and just reconnected to it. The apps took care of re-establishing all my games.

So far so good! Imported my mail rules back into outlook. and other than the setup time it hasnt interrupted much.


Like anything else, I think doing OS upgrades can be pretty easy as long as you plan first. Do the proper setups etc.

If you experience a ton of downtime its entirely your fault given how technology is now.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 5, 2021)

Same, fresh install, back up in half hour ish


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2021)

It will take a month or two before i do a clean install.
One thing i really hate about W11 is the taskbar, too big.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 5, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> Did a fresh install. Didn't feel like upgrading this time since iv had this install since like windows 7.
> 
> Didn't encrypt my OS drive by default. Or enable memory integrity.
> 
> ...


Yep. These days I just back up the entire %Appdata% folder and when I'm done with a clean install I copy back what I need (mainly Foobar2000/Thunderbird/Firefox) and it's pretty much done. Steam is just a few clicks here and there and your library is back in order in minutes.



FireFox said:


> It will take a month or two before i do a clean install.
> One thing i really hate about W11 is the taskbar, too big.


Probably why they're also enforcing at least a 720p display lol


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> It will take a month or two before i do a clean install.
> One thing i really hate about W11 is the taskbar, too big.


Hi,
Yeah they accommodate for fat fingers using tablets in redmond.
They also think everyone lives in cali time zone lol

11 wise I'll wait for a while.


----------



## Metroid (Oct 5, 2021)

I found one, if you find more, please post here.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2021)

Metroid said:


> I found one, if you find more, please post here.



Is this an untouched OS?

IMO if you are disabling defaults or using registry tricks any OS comparison is useless.


----------



## Metroid (Oct 5, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> Is this an untouched OS?
> 
> IMO if you are disabling defaults or using registry tricks any OS comparison is useless.


I assume it is, it was posted hour ago.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 5, 2021)

I made a WiN11 Go with WiNtoUSB with my HP 8460P on windows 7 and the image was the Beta version of windows 11 and yes I downloaded the image from M$

It actually creates a bypass bc Go Editions aren't a thing? "I don't know how or why but OK"


----------



## Ferrum Master (Oct 5, 2021)

Metroid said:


> I found one, if you find more, please post here.



You should put crap BGM warnings.

Also Minecraft running at only ~100FPS


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> One thing i really hate about W11 is the taskbar, too big.


There are options to shrink it down if you wish. WinAeroTweaker has an option(along with a ton of other very useful tweaks) that let's you set the taskbar size to small.








						Download Winaero Tweaker
					

Winaero Tweaker. The all-in-one app from Winaero. It will include almost all apps released by Winaero along with new tweaks and options. Windows Tweaker



					winaero.com
				






Metroid said:


> I found one, if you find more, please post here.


This all looks like margin of error differences to me. Windows 11 is on par with 10 for gaming.



Solaris17 said:


> Is this an untouched OS?
> 
> IMO if you are disabling defaults or using registry tricks any OS comparison is useless.


Unless the changes made in 11 are also made to 10. However, I'm willing to give them the benefit of the doubt. That video matches my experiences. None of the games I've tested run any worse on 11 than they did on 10. A few even run better. Whatever problems they had a few (beta)versions ago seem to have been resolved.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Unless that changes made in 11 are also made to 10.


Eh. Even then maybe only if you are comparing features.

from a normal consumer perspective the OSs should be vanilla and un modified.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> from a normal consumer perspective the OSs should be vanilla and un modified.


For testing, sure I'll agree there. But for normal daily use? Heck no. Windows in it's default config is a mess of microsoft's flawed way of thinking. While that's been improved in 11, no doubt, it is still in need of adjustments and tweaking to clean things up and customize for each user's specific computing habits and preferences.


----------



## Metroid (Oct 5, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> You should put crap BGM warnings.
> 
> Also Minecraft running at only ~100FPS


BGM warnings?



lexluthermiester said:


> This all looks like margin of error differences to me. Windows 11 is on par with 10 for gaming.



Yeah, I wanted to know because from previous tests, windows 11 was far behind, maybe because it was not the release iso, so tweaking, compiler and other things made very close, equal or a little better x windows 10 but like you said all within the margin of error. I need to see more tests to have a conclusion about it before I move to windows 11 definitely. I want to see more productivity and normal benchmarks, emulation and so on, gaming so far looks all right.

This video is 3 months old but it tell us how windows 11 was, so we can compare to this new released iso, I guess hardware unboxed will do another video about it,


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 5, 2021)

Bypassed TPM & SecureBoot. Installed Succesfully.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> There are options to shrink it down if you wish. WinAeroTweaker has an option(along with a ton of other very useful tweaks) that let's you set the taskbar size to small.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is my taskbar set to small using regedit. I managed to get rid of language but can't find a way of removing the date. Does Winaero do that?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> There are options to shrink it down if you wish. WinAeroTweaker has an option(along with a ton of other very useful tweaks) that let's you set the taskbar size to small.



Kinda $ücks?




Btw, i noticed that using the classic taskbar that WinAeroTweaker let you set it makes Windows too slow



Splinterdog said:


> Does Winaero do that?


yes


----------



## Shrek (Oct 5, 2021)

I just got a very interesting response when Windows 10 updates was checking a Core2 Quad machine without secure boot for Windows 11 compatibility

"
We're working on it
We're doing some extra testing to make sure Windows 11 is ready for certain PCs--yours included.
"


----------



## lZKoce (Oct 5, 2021)

I am really really sorry to butt in, but the topic bubbled up to 70+ pages and this question might've been answered already. So, I converted a few minutes ago MBR to GPT and secure boot is enabled. I am only left with "Unsupported CPU" in the healthcheck app. Can I get around it to update "normally" or I have to do fresh install? Most youtube videos address TPM and secure boot, but I don't have that problem. I only need to bypass the CPU stuff.

OK, one more stupid question. I only converted the boot drive, do I have to convert every other drive that's in the PC? or they just work for files?

EDIT: OK, so I created a bootable drive with Media creation tool from the MS website. Did a fresh install today, no warnings, no special consent I am at risk. Updates are running, all good it looks to me.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 5, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> This is my taskbar set to small using regedit. I managed to get rid of language but can't find a way of removing the date. Does Winaero do that?
> View attachment 219620


Or maybe like this


Taskbar complete black and you don't see it

forgot it, it is woth just if you have/use something like this


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 5, 2021)

lZKoce said:


> I am really really sorry to butt in, but the topic bubbled up to 70+ pages and this question might've been answered already. So, I converted a few minutes ago MBR to GPT and secure boot is enabled. I am only left with "Unsupported CPU" in the healthcheck app. Can I get around it to update "normally" or I have to do fresh install? Most youtube videos address TPM and secure boot, but I don't have that problem. I only need to bypass the CPU stuff.
> 
> OK, one more stupid question. I only converted the boot drive, do I have to convert every other drive that's in the PC? or they just work for files?


If your CPU is unsupported, you'll need to go with a clean install and use the corresponding bypass. That I can't help with, as I never had to use the bypass hacks, but I'm sure a few others will pipe in about it.

Also, you only have to convert the boot/system drive. All the other drives, as long as they are not used for the OS or any of its functions, you can keep them as MBR-style drives


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Btw, i noticed that using the classic taskbar that WinAeroTweaker let you set it makes Windows too slow


Don't use the Classic taskbar, just change the size.



Andy Shiekh said:


> I just got a very interesting response when Windows 10 updates was checking a Core2 Quad machine without secure boot for Windows 11 compatibility
> 
> "
> We're working on it
> ...


Download and use the ISO.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 5, 2021)

Just had a quick google and read re taskbar resize. the reason the date doesn't fit on small taskbar is because Microsoft never intended it to be made smaller so the clock/date does not resize to fit. i would love it smaller myself, but not gonna bother if there is no chance of making the date different.

https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/windows-11/windows-11-taskbar/m-p/2595748


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 5, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Just had a quick google and read re taskbar resize. the reason the date doesn't fit on small taskbar is because Microsoft never intended it to be made smaller so the clock/date does not resize to fit. i would love it smaller myself, but not gonna bother if there is no chance of making the date different.
> 
> https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/windows-11/windows-11-taskbar/m-p/2595748



I know in the feedback portal there is a request to get small taskbar with a lot of upvotes hopefully they implement it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 5, 2021)

I'd like to take a moment to express Thanks and gratitude to everyone who has participated in and contributed to this thread over the last few months. We've had a great amount of fun and have learned a lot!

That said, my testing is complete. Windows 11 in it's current form(requirements and limitations bypassed) is able to function in every way that is needed to meet the security specifications I require. Will be converting all of the systems in this home over to Windows 11. Windows 10 can go were it and 8/8.1 have always belonged, in the garbage.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 5, 2021)

BTW for those who hate the new taskbar system, there is this.  Takes some research but gets you the old taskbar at least...  Has tons of options.









						GitHub - valinet/ExplorerPatcher: This project aims to enhance the working environment on Windows
					

This project aims to enhance the working environment on Windows - GitHub - valinet/ExplorerPatcher: This project aims to enhance the working environment on Windows




					github.com
				




I use it because without taskbar labels, I am lost.



lexluthermiester said:


> Windows 10 can go were it and 8/8.1 have always belonged, in the garbage.


I wish I could do the same.  Unfortunately I have workplace requirements binding select machines to 10 for at least a year more...  bleh.


----------



## Metroid (Oct 5, 2021)

I have just installed, so far, pretty good, yeah there are few minor settings that microsoft could have made optional for the user to tweak, anyway, time to benchmark it.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Oct 5, 2021)

I wonder how much Win 10 will nag, and for how long.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 5, 2021)

Man I used to love 7.. but 10 was better with my tv and monitor, it knew which was what. So i kind of left 7 behind just because of that.. seems silly.. but I like things a certain way, all the time because I am boring. I just hated its looks. 11 is what 10 should have been, but maybe not so hardcore on the security stuff.. but maybe its for our own good? By "our" I mean the masses, and the targets we all have on our backs. 

But I installed the newest edition, and it works pretty decently. I haven't gamed on it yet.. I also installed with my internet unplugged so I don't have to type a PIN all the time. And I only signed into MS apps. I have a digital license so they know its me  

I have this crazy system and I game at 1080p/60 so I don't even think I would see that 25% lopped off lol. I need a 4K TV for Christmas.. this 55 inch Hisense bargain TV makes me squint at text all the time, I'm only about 8 feet away.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 5, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Download and use the ISO.



I have caused some confusion (what's new)

"
We're working on it
We're doing some extra testing to make sure Windows 11 is ready for certain PCs--yours included.
"

suggests (maybe) that they are going to support machines without secure boot.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Oct 5, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I have caused some confusion (what's new)
> 
> "
> We're working on it
> ...



I understood what you meant.

It is a different message than the one I posted above, so maybe there's hope.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 5, 2021)

weekendgeek said:


> I understood what you meant.
> 
> It is a different message than the one I posted above, so maybe there's hope.



Indeed, your message seems to suggest the same idea; I really would like to keep using my old Core2 Quad without too many tricks.

Bloom County was a great comic strip.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> suggests (maybe) that they are going to support machines without secure boot.


Maybe. Lets hope, but not hold our breath..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2021)

My laptop didnt meet the requirements for a clean install, but the reg tweak allowed its old beta build of 11 to update to the current release easily

Being a 4th gen dual core i7 i didnt expect much, but it runs really well after being left alone to process some crap (100% CPU usage for a few hours with dot net optimisations, update cleanup tasks, defender being defender, etc)


----------



## Halo3Addict (Oct 6, 2021)

PSA: The built-in Microsoft Teams does not support work or school accounts.. not sure why they bother integrating a feature when it's half finished. 

Been stable so far and I love the UI but I think it's pretty obvious they rushed the release a little bit to get it out before the holiday rush.


----------



## Metroid (Oct 6, 2021)

If you dont like the new explorer context menu then it has an easy way to change to how it is in windows 10. It works on the new released windows 11 iso.

Here is the link https://www.tomshardware.com/uk/how-to/windows-11-classic-context-menus


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2021)

I am curious why isn't W11 asking me for a genuine key and it's still actived with the old beta generic key


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am curious why isn't W11 asking me for a genuine key and it's still actived with the old beta generic key


You are probably activated via digital entitlement, you "upgraded" that hardware from WIndows 10 at some point?  Once will do it.



Metroid said:


> If you dont like the new explorer context menu then it has an easy way to change to how it is in windows 10. It works on the new released windows 11 iso.
> 
> Here is the link https://www.tomshardware.com/uk/how-to/windows-11-classic-context-menus


ExplorerPatcher also has this as an option for those interested.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 6, 2021)

toilet pepper said:


> Is it me or the startup when logging in to Windows is way too slow. I don't have any applications that starts on startup. It is installed on an NVME.


This reminds me of when using Windows 10 before I used Windows 10 on a 9th-gen Intel laptop, before I stopped using it, because there wasn't a critical CSME update available.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 6, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> Did a fresh install. Didn't feel like upgrading this time since iv had this install since like windows 7.
> 
> Didn't encrypt my OS drive by default. Or enable memory integrity.
> 
> ...



Too lazy; didn't read, can you give me some dummy guide before upgrading to Win11


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> You are probably activated via digital entitlement, you "upgraded" that hardware from WIndows 10 at some point? Once will do it.


I built this PC from scratch.
My W10 key it's retail which i am still using with my W10 OS.
The generic key i got it first time i installed the first W11 beta build.


----------



## Hyderz (Oct 6, 2021)

just got windows 11 on me desktop and laptop and i like it


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I built this PC from scratch.
> My W10 key it's retail which i am still using with my W10 OS.
> The generic key i got it first time i installed the first W11 beta build.


No idea then, hard to say.  Lucky?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2021)

It'll be a key tied to the BIOS/mobo whatever that MS recognises, or tied to an online MS account


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2021)

Mussels said:


> or tied to an online MS account


Impossible, i don't use a MS account.



Mussels said:


> It'll be a key tied to the BIOS/mobo whatever that MS recognises


How can that happens?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Impossible, i don't use a MS account.
> 
> 
> How can that happens?


Ugh i'll have to google it, but MS can remember a key was tied to certain hardware

Microsoft quietly rewrites its activation rules for Windows 10 | ZDNet


> *Your Windows 10 license is stored online and linked to your device.*
> 
> For more than a decade, one of the keys that Microsoft's activation servers have relied on is a unique ID, which is based on a hash of your hardware. That hash is reportedly not reversible and not tied to any other Microsoft services. So although it defines your device, it doesn't identify you.



MS is vague, but they recognise the systems been activated legit and simply re-activate it.


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Ugh i'll have to google it, but MS can remember a key was tied to certain hardware
> 
> Microsoft quietly rewrites its activation rules for Windows 10 | ZDNet
> 
> ...


I didn't know that retail keys could be tied.
However i have used just one key with this PC and it's different to the one W11 has.
That said, where this key comes from idk.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 6, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Ugh i'll have to google it, but MS can remember a key was tied to certain hardware
> 
> Microsoft quietly rewrites its activation rules for Windows 10 | ZDNet
> 
> ...



ye even when i do clean installs of win 10 on my HP laptop, it auto remembers my win 10 cd key and auto activates it. i always found it odd myself. LOL

HP BIOS knows all


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> ye even when i do clean installs of win 10 on my HP laptop, it auto remembers my win 10 cd key and auto activates it. i always found it odd myself. LOL
> 
> HP BIOS knows all


But the thing is that the key W11 is actived with i have never owned it, i would recognize it.
I have 4 keys, 3x pro and 1x enterprise, from those i have been using just one pro with W10.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> But the thing is that the key W11 is actived with i have never owned it, i would recognize it.
> I have 4 keys, 3x pro and 1x enterprise, from those i have been using just one pro with W10.



speaking of this...

if I want to do a clean install of Win 11... can I just use my old Win 10 key during install process and it will auto upgrade it to win 11 key I assume?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 6, 2021)

I'm pretty sure that this crap can be passed by soon. I'm currently on my parents and have my laptop with me.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> speaking of this...
> 
> if I want to do a clean install of Win 11... can I just use my old Win 10 key during install process and it will auto upgrade it to win 11 key I assume?


If your system already has an assigned digital license for Windows 10, it should automatically activated


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> If your system already has an assigned digital license for Windows 10, it should automatically activated


Exactly, as 10 can be updated to 11, so the same license works.

I'll install it to my main rig when I get home, probably on weekend as I'm here for a few days. Then I'll check is there a macgyver trick to install it to my X58 2nd rig.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> But the thing is that the key W11 is actived with i have never owned it, i would recognize it.
> I have 4 keys, 3x pro and 1x enterprise, from those i have been using just one pro with W10.



It wont be yours. It only needs to know it was activated. It does not send down your owned key, it sees that your system ID is the same (indicating that no major HW change has happened) sees that it meets the condition for re-activation and activates and logs it.

IDK how else to explain it because all the other responses seem pretty clear.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2021)

Found out what's going on.
The key is one of those provided by Microsoft to activate W11. ( it's a generic key ) 

Here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...cure-boot-registry-bypass.284107/post-4564010


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 6, 2021)

Hmmm - is there any difference, at all, on these drivers?


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 6, 2021)

VulkanBros said:


> Hmmm - is there any difference, at all, on these drivers?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 219700View attachment 219701


No. AMD bundles everything in one package and then they'll install what your system needs, according to the chipset software you have selected. 




They offer a "Windows 11" section just because it's normal to do so, even if everything is exactly the same thing as the Windows 10 driver. Besides that leaves that section ready for actual use if they ever start shipping different stuff for Windows 11


----------



## mtosev (Oct 6, 2021)

Windows 11 is already available for my computer. Nice


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 6, 2021)

Benchmarked: Do Windows 11’s Security Features Really Hobble Gaming Performance?
					

How much do they hurt, and how to opt out.




					www.tomshardware.com
				




Take it with a grain of salt but more or less matches what I have seen on my system.

Tom's tested Intel's 10700K and 11700K and AMD's 3800X and 5800X.

TLDR: Intel's 10th and 11th generation CPUs and AMD's Zen 2/3 CPUs tank about 5% average on gaming, with some games a little higher and others a little lower (with GTA V on DX11 being the weird one that barely tanked 1% on all tested CPUs). 3DMark seem to tank even less, the difference might as well be non-existent, though VRMark seems to go back to around 5% performance hit.

Average application performance tanks very little on AMD. Zen 3's performance is virtually unaffected, and Zen 2 takes a mere 1% hit on average. On Intel, the 11th gen takes barely 1% hit, but 10th gen takes a bit of a larger hit, 4%.

All of those values are averages, you'd better check out Tom's article if you want more details.

Figures I'll add this here too


			https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/pa-400
		

Windows® 11 Performance Variation in Certain Applications on Compatible AMD Processors​
Article Number
PA-400
This documentation provides information on known performance impacts reported on Windows® 11 when running compatible AMD processors on certain applications.
Issue Description​AMD and Microsoft have determined that compatible AMD processors may exhibit reduced performance in certain applications when running Windows® 11.   

Known Performance Changes​Impact​Resolution​Measured and functional L3 cache latency may increase by ~3X.  
Applications sensitive to memory subsystem access time may be impacted.
Expected performance impact of 3-5% in affected applications, 10-15% outliers possible in games commonly used for eSports. 

A Windows update is in development to address this issue with expected availability in October of 2021.  
UEFI CPPC2 (“preferred core”) may not preferentially schedule threads on a processor’s fastest core.
Applications sensitive to the performance of one or a few CPU threads may exhibit reduced performance.
Performance impact may be more detectable in >8-core processors above 65W TDP. 

A software update is in development to address this issue with expected availability in October of 2021.

 
Additional Information and Workaround​AMD and Microsoft are actively investigating these known issues for resolution via software updates. This knowledge base article will be updated to include version numbers and delivery vehicle(s) when they are available. In the interim, customers using compatible AMD processors affected by these issues may continue to use a supported version of Windows® 10.


----------



## Felix123BU (Oct 6, 2021)

Does anybody definitively know if there is a version number difference between the Windows 11 Iso you can download now and the update from Win 10 via updates?

I installed W11 with a clean install with the ISO, I have 10.0.22000 Build 22000, is this the current version for mortals, or? Read a lot of pages here, could not find a clear answer.


----------



## Frick (Oct 6, 2021)

So is the UI scaling improved? I have my 4K-monitor at 150% and there are lots of bits that doesn't scale properly.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 6, 2021)

Felix123BU said:


> Does anybody definitively know if there is a version number difference between the Windows 11 Iso you can download now and the update from Win 10 via updates?
> 
> I installed W11 with a clean install with the ISO, I have 10.0.22000 Build 22000, is this the current version for mortals, or? Read a lot of pages here, could not find a clear answer.


Check if it's build 22000.194 in Srttings, System, About. That is the RTM release


----------



## Felix123BU (Oct 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Check if it's build 22000.194 in Srttings, System, About. That is the RTM release


Thanks, that it is, 22000.194, was not sure since I could get the ISO half a day earlier from Microsoft.

I sort of like Win 11, was a bit hesitant at first, but the UI is clean, much better than W10, and the AutoHDR is great, that was the main reason for my day 0 installation.
First clean install went bust, MS apps where weirdly missing, second install was perfect, advanced version of "turn it off and on"


----------



## ElMoi (Oct 6, 2021)

*How to change from Windows 11 insider build to the newest release W11?*
Do i need a fresh install if i want the new version of Windows 11 that came 5/10/2021?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 6, 2021)

ElMoi said:


> *How to change from Windows 11 insider build to the newest release W11?*
> Do i need a fresh install if i want the new version of Windows 11 that came 5/10/2021?


You can do a fresh install or update, up to you.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 6, 2021)

ElMoi said:


> *How to change from Windows 11 insider build to the newest release W11?*
> Do i need a fresh install if i want the new version of Windows 11 that came 5/10/2021?


You can change that in the Windows update section.




If you are in Dev, you should have done the change to Beta a month or so ago, so you'll have do a clean install.

If you're on Beta, you should be able to switch to at least Release Preview or unenroll the device.


----------



## ElMoi (Oct 6, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> You can change that in the Windows update section.
> View attachment 219742
> 
> If you are in Dev, you should have done the change to Beta a month or so ago, so you'll have do a clean install.
> ...


I actually get out the WIP (changed my mind too late not to install W11, but anyway Windows 10 update my Pc to 11, could not stop it, and now i'm afraid am stuck forever in the WIP version. Guess a fresh Windows 11 is the only option i got. The system doesn't have that options or sub menu to do any change, thanks for your help.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'd like to take a moment to express Thanks and gratitude to everyone who has participated in and contributed to this thread over the last few months. We've had a great amount of fun and have learned a lot!
> 
> That said, my testing is complete. Windows 11 in it's current form(requirements and limitations bypassed) is able to function in every way that is needed to meet the security specifications I require. Will be converting all of the systems in this home over to Windows 11. Windows 10 can go were it and 8/8.1 have always belonged, in the garbage.


For the life of me I can't see how Windows 10 can be compared to Windows 8/8.1 and it certainly doesn't belong in the garbage.
I'm not trying to start an argument here, but as I see it, Windows 10 rescued us from the holy mess that was Windows 8. Remember trying to find your way around Win 8 when it first booted up, not to mention trying to actually shut it down?
I do and I also remember how pleased I was when Win 10 turned up and frankly, Windows 11 is simply a reskinned Windows 10, in my opinion.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 6, 2021)

Felix123BU said:


> Does anybody definitively know if there is a version number difference between the Windows 11 Iso you can download now and the update from Win 10 via updates?
> 
> I installed W11 with a clean install with the ISO, I have 10.0.22000 Build 22000, is this the current version for mortals, or? Read a lot of pages here, could not find a clear answer.


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 6, 2021)

i am going back to windows 10 today.
windows 11 "works" but beside the AMD issues there is no reason to use it.
it looks weird, i hate the new explorer with its weird icons instead of text based commands like copy, cut, paste, delete etc.

and the biggest features like direct storage are not even here. and they have to be specifically implemented into games. and i am really afraid that microsoft decides to enforce VBS in the future.

Windows 10 it is until Windows 12 comes out.

Edit:
and for an unknown reason does it take a lot longer to copy a folder with tons of small files.
my Cinebench folder has around 13000 pieces of data. 
on windows 10 it takes around 10 seconds. on windows 11 almost 30.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I am curious why isn't W11 asking me for a genuine key and it's still actived with the old beta generic key


On the Home install I did last night on my Dell Vostro, it didn't even ask for a key, which is very different from the beta build. And it is Activated(?!?). This was microsoft's own iso used for install. Perhaps setup saw the embedded key in the Dell BIOS and auto-installed it?



Metroid said:


> If you dont like the new explorer context menu then it has an easy way to change to how it is in windows 10. It works on the new released windows 11 iso.
> 
> Here is the link https://www.tomshardware.com/uk/how-to/windows-11-classic-context-menus


Oh hell no. I hate the ribbons menu with a firey passion.



windwhirl said:


> Benchmarked: Do Windows 11’s Security Features Really Hobble Gaming Performance?
> 
> 
> How much do they hurt, and how to opt out.
> ...


*Please note:* 
For those of us who bypass TPM/SecureBoot, these hits to performance are not a factor because VBS & HVCI do not and can not run without TPM. Yet another reason to bypass: Keep gaming performance up!


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 6, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> VBS & HVCI do not and can not run without TPM.


Actually they can, they're features not depending on TPM (that's for stuff like credential guard),but rather processor capabilities. But now I hear Windows doesn't have VBS enabled by default on clean installs (plus OEMs are not enabling it completely either), so I'm not sure in which scenarios Windows 11 has fully enabled VBS/HVCI by default.

However, since these probably depend on virtualization being enabled in the BIOS, you could probably force them off by disabling virtualization at UEFI level (though that might be quite the annoyance if you use VMs)

Also, the AMD issue I posted right below doesn't depend on VBS, it's generalized on RTM builds. But should be fixed with next week's patch.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 6, 2021)

Hence why Linus is moving to Linux... = M$ Lame for their nonsense


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 7, 2021)

Here's something fun and VERY ironic!








						Install Windows 11 on 'incompatible' systems using Microsoft's official registry hack to bypass the TPM 2.0/CPU check
					

Although Microsoft would prefer it if people waited to be invited to install Windows 11 on compatible hardware, you can jump the queue now and install it in a number of ways, including by downloading the ISO file, or using the Windows 11 Installation Assistant.




					betanews.com
				




A bypass method issued by microsoft themselves? With the warning of course... But maybe this is a good sign?



windwhirl said:


> Actually they can, they're features not depending on TPM (that's for stuff like credential guard),but rather processor capabilities.


Perhaps I need to do some more reading?


windwhirl said:


> But now I hear Windows doesn't have VBS enabled by default on clean installs (plus OEMs are not enabling it completely either), so I'm not sure in which scenarios Windows 11 has fully enabled VBS/HVCI by default.


I haven't seen it enabled yet, so I think this is correct.


----------



## Naito (Oct 7, 2021)

Windows 11 will get there - just was taken out of the oven a bit too early. It's definitely not a regression like Windows 8 was...


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

Yeah just now M$ and is All about releasing too soon and have many complaints later - Ha


----------



## freeagent (Oct 7, 2021)

I tried windows 8 for like 5 minutes.. I don't even think it was that long if I'm honest. Earlier I said I was going to install 10 again.. but I seem to be on 11 still.. Games still run at 1080p/60 just fine


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I tried windows 8 for like 5 minutes.. I don't even think it was that long if I'm honest. Earlier I said I was going to install 10 again.. but I seem to be on 11 still.. Games still run at 1080p/60 just fine


M$ tried the whole phone display crap when touchscreen monitors then and now isn't a thing and too much $$$


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I tried windows 8 for like 5 minutes.. I don't even think it was that long if I'm honest. Earlier I said I was going to install 10 again.. but I seem to be on 11 still.. Games still run at 1080p/60 just fine



The issues are staring me in the face but I'm honestly pretty stumped as to how they manage not to substantively affect the game experience in any way. Most games are running fine but one game is choosing to split the load between two cores on _different_ CCDs and hanging around 2.8GHz  instead of staying on Core 0 and 1 and peaking at 4.9GHz+ as it should......yet game is running like a top......despite being mostly CPU-bound......truly confused


----------



## freeagent (Oct 7, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> M$ tried the whole phone display crap when touchscreen monitors then and now isn't a thing and too much $$$


10 feels like it should be on a phone, sure would be nice to go back to 7 though and forget all of this 

I hope thats not just me getting old..


tabascosauz said:


> The issues are staring me in the face but I'm honestly pretty stumped as to how they manage not to substantively affect the game experience in any way. Most games are running fine but one game is choosing to split the load between two cores on _different_ CCDs and hanging around 2.8GHz  instead of staying on Core 0 and 1 and peaking at 4.9GHz+ as it should......yet game is running like a top......despite being mostly CPU-bound......truly confused


Sounds kinda freaky.. I like it, but not in a freaky kinda way 

Sounds like it might be a bug in the program if the game is running fine.. I noticed it does that from time to time.. I don't let it sleep on its own anymore, I usually get bugged info if goes to sleep on its own. If I tell it to sleep its good.. a little weird and not always repeatable


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> sure would be nice to go back to 7 though and forget all of this



Oh man, I'm with ya brother!!!!!!!!!



freeagent said:


> me getting old..



Yep, you are.............Bhhahahahaha  

Of course, me too.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> A bypass method issued by microsoft themselves? With the warning of course... But maybe this is a good sign?


In the end, they haven't given up, but almost 



lexluthermiester said:


> Perhaps I need to do some more reading?


To be fair, Microsoft wasn't really clear on the why of everything outside of the lower malware claims. And they bundled all the sec-related requirements together (TPM 2.0, newer generation processor, etc.), so it's not like it was in plain sight.

I had to look up memory integrity, and nowhere do they mention TPM being required. Plus I remember I could enable it in my older Haswell era PC that never had TPM enabled (and I think the BIOS doesn't have a setting for firmware TPM either).


theFOoL said:


> Yeah just now M$ and is All about releasing too soon and have many complaints later - Ha


Smooth sailing got old, Microsoft likes bumpy rides now /jk


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 7, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I tried windows 8 for like 5 minutes.. I don't even think it was that long if I'm honest. Earlier I said I was going to install 10 again.. but I seem to be on 11 still.. Games still run at 1080p/60 just fine


After they took away the start menu in the Windows 8 beta program, I was done. Only toyed with it after that. 8.1 was just a slap in the face and I found it to be little more than insulting. 





10 was an improvement over 8/8.1, but only just. It still didn't compare to Win7. Win11 however, IMHO is a return to good form. It's not perfect, but the changes make using this modern version of Windows enjoyable and easier..



windwhirl said:


> To be fair, Microsoft wasn't really clear on the why of everything outside of the lower malware claims. And they bundled all the sec-related requirements together (TPM 2.0, newer generation processor, etc.), so it's not like it was in plain sight.
> 
> I had to look up memory integrity, and nowhere do they mention TPM being required. Plus I remember I could enable it in my older Haswell era PC that never had TPM enabled (and I think the BIOS doesn't have a setting for firmware TPM either).


I think they know we're not buying the BS. They also likely know that they are causing more problems than they anticipated.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Impossible, i don't use a MS account.
> 
> 
> How can that happens?


MS reads what hardware you have, hashes it, and if a matching hash appears reactivates it



Jill Valentine said:


> I'm pretty sure that this crap can be passed by soon. I'm currently on my parents and have my laptop with me.
> 
> View attachment 219696


My laptop is from that era, and the regfix let it update to the latest 11 with no problems


----------



## freeagent (Oct 7, 2021)

I agree with you 100%


Mussels said:


> MS reads what hardware you have, hashes it, and if a matching hash appears reactivates it


The only time they ever asked a question (gave me a hard time) was when I went from Z77 OC Formula to Strix B550-F. I ended up restoring a saved copy of something from their cloud in order for me to use my new board without having to buy a new key. After that my board is logged with the  other three Intel boards that I have , don't even need to log in.. unless I want my faves list


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 7, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Sailing  got old, Microsoft likes bumpy rides now /jk


Just like most roads in the US needs re-pavement


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 7, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> How to bypass the various Windows 11 installer requirements (TPM, CPU, etc)
> 
> 
> Put the text at the bottom into a file bypass.reg
> ...


 
The original post should be edited to include this so people don't have to search for it or just happen to find it.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 7, 2021)

Moving to a dev build to dodge the AMD scheduler bugs temporarily.  Hoping it's not too rough over there!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> For the life of me I can't see how Windows 10 can be compared to Windows 8/8.1 and it certainly doesn't belong in the garbage.
> I'm not trying to start an argument here, but as I see it, Windows 10 rescued us from the holy mess that was Windows 8. Remember trying to find your way around Win 8 when it first booted up, not to mention trying to actually shut it down?
> I do and I also remember how pleased I was when Win 10 turned up and frankly, Windows 11 is simply a reskinned Windows 10, in my opinion.


I see your point. However, I still think the UI of Win10 was just the poo of 8/8.1 polished to a shine. But at the end of the day, poo is still poo. I'm just not getting the same vibe from 11 that 8/8.1/10 put off.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 7, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Moving to a dev build to dodge the AMD scheduler bugs temporarily.  Hoping it's not too rough over there!


You're gonna have to do clean install later, though. To return to RTM releases, I mean.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Moving to a dev build to dodge the AMD scheduler bugs temporarily.  Hoping it's not too rough over there!


Dev cant downgrade, i fell into that trap

The only way you can is to wait many months and hope they re-enable the button to move to a final release, but it could be a long time coming


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 7, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Moving to a dev build to dodge the AMD scheduler bugs temporarily.  Hoping it's not too rough over there!





Mussels said:


> The only way you can is to wait many months and hope they re-enable the button to move to a final release, but it could be a long time coming


Sort of. First, you need to hitch a ride back to beta channel the moment a Dev build is being sent simultaneously to both Dev and Beta:




Once you're on a beta build you need to enable this option:


----------



## Kurt63 (Oct 7, 2021)

Installed Windows 11 ...... I am not hating it ......outside of the garbage I do not use, the "media" junk, store, reporting to Microsoft and those stupid (to me) widgets ....... I am really happy with it ...... ran all my games, no problems ....... only problem I had was Windows Defender scanning its own folder, using CPU 99% for extended periods of time but you folks helped me with that ........ solved that problem ......... I think that like an Iphone, it was designed for dummies like me, no directions really required ....... I love android but it's above my pay grade because you have to pay attention to it ..... Apple, no directions in the box.... LOL........ you folks get that ...... time will tell, though ...... I am just going to listen to you folks and see what you think ....... best course of action if one wants to be successful ........ thank you for what you do, you folks are the best


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 7, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> You're gonna have to do clean install later, though. To return to RTM releases, I mean.


Don't care, want my performance.  Can do whatever later.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 7, 2021)

Kurt63 said:


> Installed Windows 11 ...... I am not hating it ......outside of the garbage I do not use, the "media" junk, store, reporting to Microsoft and those stupid (to me) widgets ....... I am really happy with it ...... ran all my games, no problems ....... only problem I had was Windows Defender scanning its own folder, using CPU 99% for extended periods of time but you folks helped me with that ........ solved that problem ......... I think that like an Iphone, it was designed for dummies like me, no directions really required ....... I love android but it's above my pay grade because you have to pay attention to it ..... Apple, no directions in the box.... LOL........ you folks get that ...... time will tell, though ...... I am just going to listen to you folks and see what you think ....... best course of action if one wants to be successful ........ thank you for what you do, you folks are the best


If you didn't do a clean install, it's worth knowing that indexer, defender and so on all check your desktop folder

I know a lot of people who immediately dump gigabytes of crap onto their desktop, not realizing it slows things down (use a shortcut to a folder, not in the users folder)


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> My laptop is from that era, and the regfix let it update to the latest 11 with no problems


I need to try it later on.


----------



## Splinterdog (Oct 7, 2021)

Forza Horizon 3 in Win 11 suffers from unplayable keyboard lag in full screen, but the problem goes away in Windowed mode. No such issues on a similar machine with Windows 10 though, so I'm looking into it.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 7, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Forza Horizon 3 in Win 11 suffers from unplayable keyboard lag in full screen, but the problem goes away in Windowed mode. No such issues on a similar machine with Windows 10 though, so I'm looking into it.


Ryzen has all sorts of cache issues with 11 atm, may be related?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> But now I hear Windows doesn't have VBS enabled by default on clean installs (plus OEMs are not enabling it completely either)



It's the other way around, it is enabled by clean installs and disabled by upgrade 10 to 11 only.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> It's the other way around, it is enabled by clean installs and disabled by upgrade 10 to 11 only.


Not in my experience, or what the MS,docs state.

It's only enabled by default on OEMs that ship PCs, because MS makes them.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Not in my experience, or what the MS,docs state.



I have posted this a while ago in this thread, it used to be like that.

What toms says now 1 day ago:



> However, if you do a clean install of Windows 11 or buy a brand new laptop or desktop with Windows 11, you may have VBS / HVCI enabled by default.











						How to Disable VBS and Speed Up Windows 11
					

Optional security feature has negative effect on performance.




					www.tomshardware.com


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 7, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I just got a very interesting response when Windows 10 updates was checking a Core2 Quad machine without secure boot for Windows 11 compatibility






Andy, hello from next door here in Nebraska.  I wanted to thank you for posting this message you received.   Appreciative.....

When I do a PC Health Check with the software I downloaded from Microsoft's website, this is the screen I get after allowing the software to check for Windows 11 compatibility on my HP Pro x2 612 G2 with the Core m3-7y30 processor.



When I view this...the word that stands out to me is "currently".  If you take it away from the sentence, it is definitive.

Although, in its current form...it is not.

LLM mentioned not to hold your breath and part of me has to agree with him...but frankly, I've always been a bit of a dreamer and when I add your statement with mine, I see a glimmer of sunshine peaking through very dark clouds.

I could be wrong, but I don't think so...not yet at least.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 7, 2021)

Has anyone tried the new Shut Up 11?  Shup Up Ten has been updated for Win 11.

I use ShutUpTen a lot and have never had any issues with it, so going to give it a go I think, just wanted to see others experience?






						O&O ShutUp10++ – Free antispy tool for Windows 10 and 11
					

With the freeware O&O ShutUp10++, unwanted Windows 10 and 11 features can be disabled and the transfer of sensitive personal data onto Microsoft prevented.




					www.oo-software.com


----------



## TxGrin (Oct 7, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> View attachment 219945
> 
> Andy, hello from next door here in Nebraska.  I wanted to thank you for posting this message you received.   Appreciative.....
> 
> ...


You can bypass the requirements by following this.

Microsoft shows how to bypass the requirements here with one command tried it on a older laptop works fine

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\Setup\MoSetup]
"AllowUpgradesWithUnsupportedTPMOrCPU"=dword:00000001


Press the Windows + R buttons.
Type “regedit” in the box.
Select “Yes” in the prompt to allow Registry Editor to make changes to your device.
Create a registry backup by selecting “File” and choosing “Export”.
Choose a name for your backup and select “Save”.
Click the right arrow next to the “HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE” folder.
Click the right arrow next to the “SYSTEM” folder.
Click the right arrow next to the “Setup” folder.
Click on the “MoSetup” folder.
Right-click in the open space on the right.
Select “New” and choose “DWORD (32-bit) Value”.
Name the value “AllowUpgradesWithUnsupportedTPMOrCPU”.
Make the value data “1” with “Hexadecimal” base selected.
Close the Registry Editor.
Here is the link of microsoft showing how to bypass the requirements

Ways to install Windows 11 (microsoft.com)


----------



## Liquid Cool (Oct 7, 2021)

Txgrin...

I read the article this morning, but thank you for commenting.   Although, If the intent of  my recent post wasn't clear...I apologize.

I'd prefer "official" recognition from Microsoft over bypassing and workarounds. 

Regards,

Liquid Cool

P.S.  Lynx...I've always used O&O Shutup10, I don't see why the 11 version would be any less stellar.  Shutup10 has been perfect for me.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 7, 2021)

Liquid Cool said:


> Andy, hello from next door here in Nebraska.  I wanted to thank you for posting this message you received.   Appreciative.....



I think we should be thanking micro-soft.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 7, 2021)

Hi,
Upgrade went pretty well I guess sfc /verifyonly showed nothing.
No gpt/ uefi/ secure boot/ tpm on 9940x rig although I believe my 9940x does qualify 
Mounted iso without internet was the only way the back button was live otherwise I was stuck on the not compatible screen








						Windows 11 TPM Requirement? Bypass it in 5 Minutes
					

So you have a $2,000 Core i7-6950X HEDT processor, which you thought would last forever, but Windows 11 Setup stands in your way with its steep system requirements that include TPM and Secure Boot. What do you do? With Windows 11, Microsoft introduced new requirements for compatible hardware...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> I have posted this a while ago in this thread, it used to be like that.


But I literally did a clean install on release day and it wasn't on.  I'm calling BS.

I'll gladly recant when one person posts saying it was on by default.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 7, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> But I literally did a clean install on release day and it wasn't on.  I'm calling BS.
> 
> I'll gladly recant when one person posts saying it was on by default.



Mine was a clean install, from the official iso, made USB from windows tool. it was also off on mine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> If you didn't do a clean install, it's worth knowing that indexer, defender and so on all check your desktop folder
> 
> I know a lot of people who immediately dump gigabytes of crap onto their desktop, not realizing it slows things down (use a shortcut to a folder, not in the users folder)


This! Shut off the indexer(disable in Service section of the Management Console) and disable Win-defenders realtime scanning.



P4-630 said:


> It's the other way around, it is enabled by clean installs and disabled by upgrade 10 to 11 only.


Nope. VBS is not enabled on clean installs. I've done 11 12(just finished one) so far and on each one VBS is disabled.



R-T-B said:


> Not in my experience, or what the MS,docs state.
> 
> It's only enabled by default on OEMs that ship PCs, because MS makes them.


And that is only certain OEMS with particular system configurations.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> And that is only certain OEMS with particular system configurations.


True, certain specialty manufacturers (Think Panasonic toughbooks and the like) are able to apply for exemptions.  Most will likely get them.  Enforcement of smallscale OEMs will most likely be nonexistant, too, so few if any will bother.

I really only expect it on on like say, Dell or HP or other major mainstream brands.


----------



## Kurt63 (Oct 8, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Forza Horizon 3 in Win 11 suffers from unplayable keyboard lag in full screen, but the problem goes away in Windowed mode. No such issues on a similar machine with Windows 10 though, so I'm looking into it.


I have lost frame rates with Win 11 .....not much, but I run the same tests, both CPU and GPU. and have not had the issue you are having but there is a difference.......


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2021)

Kurt63 said:


> I have lost frame rates with Win 11 .....not much, but I run the same tests, both CPU and GPU. and have not had the issue you are having but there is a difference.......


Margin of error type thing or is it a difference greater than 3%?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 8, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> It's the other way around, it is enabled by clean installs and disabled by upgrade 10 to 11 only.


Not true.
Already did 3 clean installs and wasn't on.


----------



## Kurt63 (Oct 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Margin of error type thing or is it a difference greater than 3%?


Well, for example, in timespy I lost about 250 points .....I waited and ran it , I would say, 5-6 times making sure I started it at the same #'s every time ..... Heaven, Valley and Kombuster saw drops too, that seemed outside margin.........


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 8, 2021)

Hi,
Ran into this on elevenforums 
Not sure how many of you guys and gals miss using the details pane on the bottom and preview pane on the side like in win-7 but this has always pissed me off ms is still so stupid to change this wonderful setup 

Obviously I'm not referring to the ribbon on top but dang ms always make you miss something when they change it again and making the ribbon look... better than the new menubars.. lol








						Download OldNewExplorer  - MajorGeeks
					

OldNewExplorer is a shell extension and tweaker which can undo "improvements" to file browsing that was added in Windows 10, 8.1 and 8.



					m.majorgeeks.com


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 8, 2021)

Can I get a check is my List correct? I'm on WiN11Beta which is the actual release number 22000.194


----------



## Kurt63 (Oct 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Margin of error type thing or is it a difference greater than 3%?


For what it is worth, I seem to not have trouble with this V
Compatibility issues with Intel “Killer” and "SmartByte" networking software​


lexluthermiester said:


> Margin of error type thing or is it a difference greater than 3%?


Forgive me for not posting pics of time spy runs .....They are posted as barak1948 on line ...... I did this,   https://appuals.com/fix-low-fps-while-gaming-windows-11/

....... 5 runs, cool down in between (laptop) and got over 240 FPS back in Timespy on average ...... other bench marks came back up also ....... now keep in mind I do not always know what I am doing but this "seemed" to work....


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 9, 2021)

Hi,
Well the upgrade to 11 did activate getting and sending updates to others on the internet lol 
Luckily I was on metered but other setting was changed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2021)

Kurt63 said:


> Forgive me for not posting pics of time spy runs


No worries, I believe you. While not common, you're not alone having that experience. Try to look through your settings and kill anything that runs in the background. Also look through your Services and stop/disable any that are not needed.


Kurt63 said:


> Well, for example, in timespy I lost about 250 points .....I waited and ran it , I would say, 5-6 times making sure I started it at the same #'s every time ..... Heaven, Valley and Kombuster saw drops too, that seemed outside margin.........


That makes me wonder what is running in the background that wasn't running in Win10.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 9, 2021)

Brave and Firefox to intercept links that force-open in Microsoft Edge  –  OSnews
					






					www.osnews.com
				




Goddammit Microsoft.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Brave and Firefox to intercept links that force-open in Microsoft Edge  –  OSnews
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This doesn't work if you uninstall Edge.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 9, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This doesn't work if you uninstall Edge.


Agreed, at least until proven otherwise. Regardless, it's an annoyance. An unnecessary one, at that.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2021)

Kurt63 said:


> Well, for example, in timespy I lost about 250 points .....I waited and ran it , I would say, 5-6 times making sure I started it at the same #'s every time ..... Heaven, Valley and Kombuster saw drops too, that seemed outside margin.........


But what percentage is that?

Giving a number with no context truly holds no meaning


----------



## Kurt63 (Oct 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> But what percentage is that?
> 
> Giving a number with no context truly holds no meaning


I got this........ not asking for "advice" ......just relating my experience, what I am learning........ and that is to figure this out myself ........ as I learn more about the relationship between software and hardware I most certainly will get better at #' s ...... an example being TimeSpy; ran very consistent 9200-9500 scores (drivers, temp., inconsistency affected #'s) ...... installed "11" couldn't get over 9000 ......all approximate #'s ...... made suggested changes to "DVR" in registry .....my #'s came back ....... all tested as consistently as I possibly could ...... I am not a "teacher", but a "student" ....... some of you folks are formerly trained in this discipline, I am a Boeing 747/767 Aircraft Mechanic for 35 years (retired) ...... this is all "Kindergarten" for me ...... I have 12 more grades to pass to get to your level      



lexluthermiester said:


> No worries, I believe you. While not common, you're not alone having that experience. Try to look through your settings and kill anything that runs in the background. Also look through your Services and stop/disable any that are not needed.
> 
> That makes me wonder what is running in the background that wasn't running in Win10.


I started that process this morning as you suggested, Mr. Lex ....... thank you for the heads up ....... I am not only working on this, I am also working on communicating precisely so my info is correct as suggested by all


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 9, 2021)

New devices might get a Windows 11 upgrade offer as soon as install/OOBE time.

This just happened in my mom's laptop that she just bought


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 9, 2021)

Installed as well just now. Feels weird but well, I got used to 8.1 and 10 as well years ago.

Need to check later that how to install this on unsupported hardware.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 9, 2021)

I think I will do a clean install on my work laptop tonight.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I think I will do a clean install on my work laptop tonight.


My 10 Pro install was like ~1month old so it didn't have that much crap gathered.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 9, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Need to check later that how to install this on unsupported hardware.



Easy peasy man.

Just follow @btarunr advice here:








						Windows 11 TPM Requirement? Bypass it in 5 Minutes
					

So you have a $2,000 Core i7-6950X HEDT processor, which you thought would last forever, but Windows 11 Setup stands in your way with its steep system requirements that include TPM and Secure Boot. What do you do? With Windows 11, Microsoft introduced new requirements for compatible hardware...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 9, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Easy peasy man.
> 
> Just follow @btarunr advice here:
> 
> ...


Yeah I already bookmarked that one 

I need to just get used to this first  a new UI needs always some testing etc to get used to it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 10, 2021)

got my work laptop all done with a full clean install of win 11.  i did change the taskbar to icons to left like normal, couldn't stand the center icons.  but was an easy fix.

overall I like it, but for some reason my internet speed slowed down to 1/3 the speed i was getting... and yes i updated all drivers manually, and i even let M$ do optional driver installs for me


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> got my work laptop all done with a full clean install of win 11.  i did change the taskbar to icons to left like normal, couldn't stand the center icons.  but was an easy fix.
> 
> overall I like it, but for some reason my internet speed slowed down to 1/3 the speed i was getting... and yes i updated all drivers manually, and i even let M$ do optional driver installs for me


Atheros wifi? I had all sorts of shenaningans with a W10 update and certain wifi cards, needed an updated generic driver and/or forcing to the 5GHz band to make them work right


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 10, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Atheros wifi? I had all sorts of shenaningans with a W10 update and certain wifi cards, needed an updated generic driver and/or forcing to the 5GHz band to make them work right



its realtek wifi. i don't know the model number, win 11 had some default drivers for it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> its realtek wifi. i don't know the model number, win 11 had some default drivers for it.


Try finding newer manually, i've seen the W11 updater find drivers from 2007
It gets stable drivers, not always the best.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 10, 2021)

Knocking on the table but my wifi seems to be more stable than it was with W10.

Tho sometimes it can work for longer times without crapping out, maybe it's this now.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Oct 10, 2021)

I have questions about windows 11
can i set the all app view on the start menu as the default?


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 10, 2021)

My only question is, when I right click something to copy it, I don't like the tiny icons at the top for that, I want the classic view... but I have to click show more options for that... each time... how do I make it so I don't have to click show more options each time?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 10, 2021)

Windows 11 was fine and all but just installed ghost spectre win 10 superlite and it's awesomely smooth, fast with no guff. Best min fps I've had and has resolved some issues I had with games on standard win 10 installs. Highly recommended.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> its realtek wifi. i don't know the model number, win 11 had some default drivers for it.





Mussels said:


> Try finding newer manually, i've seen the W11 updater find drivers from 2007
> It gets stable drivers, not always the best.


Mussels is right, try going to the Realtek site and grab drivers from them directly.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> My only question is, when I right click something to copy it, I don't like the tiny icons at the top for that, I want the classic view... but I have to click show more options for that... each time... how do I make it so I don't have to click show more options each time?


This?








						How to Disable 'Show More Options' from the Right Click Menu in Windows 11
					

As more and more people get to experience Windows 11, some are nostalgic and some are outright angry at some of Microsoft's decisions. One UI choice that




					appuals.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 10, 2021)

FireFox said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this will fix my issue. M$ dumb as crap on this particular change.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> this will fix my issue. M$ dumb as crap on this particular change.


W11 is a great OS and sure it will  be improved but there are some minor things that Microsoft added to it that are annoying.


----------



## Hugis (Oct 10, 2021)

Heya all, i cant seem to get openshell working on my laptop (works fine on my desktop) any one got any advice?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 10, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Heya all, i cant seem to get openshell working on my laptop (works fine on my desktop) any one got any advice?


Tell us what's exactly the issue
I don't feel to use my crystal ball to guess what isn't working


----------



## Hugis (Oct 10, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Tell us what's exactly the issue
> I don't feel to use my crystal ball to guess what isn't working


haha sorry  i install it and it isnt working version is 169?
Dohhh brain fart i forgot to change the icon for it to work  what i muppet i am lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 10, 2021)

FireFox said:


> W11 is a great OS and sure it will  be improved but there are some minor things that Microsoft added to it that are annoying.



ye, I only have two issues with win 11. so its not a big deal. other than that I really do like it.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 10, 2021)

Hugis said:


> haha sorry  i install it and it isnt working version is 169?
> Dohhh brain fart i forgot to change the icon for it to work  what i muppet i am lol


Glad you solved it.



lynx29 said:


> ye, I only have two issues with win 11. so its not a big deal. other than that I really do like it.


My only issue with W11 is the taskbar.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

LifeOnMars said:


> just installed ghost spectre win 10 superlite


I missed this earlier.. WTH?!?



Hugis said:


> Heya all, i cant seem to get openshell working on my laptop (works fine on my desktop) any one got any advice?


Did you remember to open the settings and change the Start Button? Otherwise OpenShell does not show up on the taskbar.



Hugis said:


> Dohhh brain fart i forgot to change the icon for it to work  what i muppet i am lol


Oops, guess I should have scrolled down a bit before hitting the button...  Now I'm the plank...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 10, 2021)

The taskbar piss me off but this even more


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 10, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> I have questions about windows 11
> can i set the all app view on the start menu as the default?



I don't think so. The current default view (pinned apps + recommended/recent files and apps) is the only one officially available. 

Though I imagine someone is working on finding a way.


----------



## SomeOne99h (Oct 10, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> got my work laptop all done with a full clean install of win 11.  i did change the taskbar to icons to left like normal, couldn't stand the center icons.  but was an easy fix.
> 
> overall I like it, but for some reason my internet speed slowed down to 1/3 the speed i was getting... and yes i updated all drivers manually, and i even let M$ do optional driver installs for me


My wifi card is TP-LINK 150Mbps (Original drivers name), but *HWinfo* shows the chipset of the card right away!
*Unknown Device Identifier *shows the name of the card by its driver, but once you click it, it will show you the chipset that is used for the card.









						Free Download HWiNFO Sofware | Installer & Portable for Windows, DOS
					

Start to analyze your hardware right now! HWiNFO has available as an Installer and Portable version for Windows (32/64-bit) and Portable version for DOS.




					www.hwinfo.com
				



https://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html  (After installation, It will put a shorcut to the desktop to authorsoft web site. Don't worry. Not malware.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I missed this earlier.. WTH?!?


I've been curious to try it and with AMD having some issues at the moment with Windows 11 (Even though I had none) I thought I would give it a bash. It's so streamlined and smooth I'm loving it but I know once 11 has matured a tiny bit I'll go back as I really didn't mind it that much. Honestly though, some of my minimums have gone up or are a lot more stable and everything just feels great, it's an excellent custom iso and the guy is already working on an 11 variant. If he accepted donations I would gladly donate.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2021)

LifeOnMars said:


> I've been curious to try it and with AMD having some issues at the moment with Windows 11 (Even though I had none) I thought I would give it a bash. It's so streamlined and smooth I'm loving it but I know once 11 has matured a tiny bit I'll go back as I really didn't mind it that much. Honestly though, some of my minimums have gone up or are a lot more stable and everything just feels great, it's an excellent custom iso and the guy is already working on an 11 variant. If he accepted donations I would gladly donate.


Are you talking about a custom distro of Win10 then?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 10, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Are you talking about a custom distro of Win10 then?


Yes bud, ghost spectre superlite


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

LifeOnMars said:


> Yes bud, ghost spectre superlite


Looked it up. Interesting.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2021)

LifeOnMars said:


> Windows 11 was fine and all but just installed ghost spectre win 10 superlite and it's awesomely smooth, fast with no guff. Best min fps I've had and has resolved some issues I had with games on standard win 10 installs. Highly recommended.


I'm not sure i'd ever trust a custom OS

This was a big deal in the XP days when the OS had so many flaws tweaking was almost mandatory (the days of under 100MB of RAM use for the OS were glorious) - but it's so easy for malware to slip in, or things to get broken.

Like when games need optional content... was it Halo that needed a second user account for dot.net or something, that broke for a lot of people?
Then stuff like Fallout 3, on a full OS has a popup *from windows* saying "hey woops you need this package cause we killed the server thing it used"
I dont mind tweak programs that let you disable/enable things with a GUI, but theres a HUGE concern about what people could have added, removed or broken to a custom OS - look at all the patchlogs for changes for examples of how you might be in the boat of non stop updates and fixes.

I can see the appeal for say, a backup OS or a gaming only OS. Security updates only, slim it right down... but not for a daily driver, and not for anything with security or reliability concerns (logins, banking, work, etc)

With 10/11 it becomes a huge problem too, as the moment you do a major OS update it's like a repair install, and bam it's all back to stock (or broken entirely)


Edit: It's a different provider but a perfect example of why i dont think many of these people are qualified to make these custom OS, or that their claims are founded in reality
 (it was in my google results from looking at the other one)

Windows 11 Pro Lite ISO 32bit/64bit Download 2021 [1.74GB] (compressware.in)
"300MB ram usage!" (quoted on the YT video and elsewhere)




uhhhh.... that's 300MB ram *free*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I'm not sure i'd ever trust a custom OS


I try them out all the time. Most of them do exactly what they intend to and are solid.


Mussels said:


> Like when games need optional content... was it Halo that needed a second user account for dot.net or something, that broke for a lot of people?
> Then stuff like Fallout 3, on a full OS has a popup *from windows* saying "hey woops you need this package cause we killed the server thing it used"
> I dont mind tweak programs that let you disable/enable things with a GUI, but theres a HUGE concern about what people could have added, removed or broken to a custom OS - look at all the patchlogs for changes for examples of how you might be in the boat of non stop updates and fixes.


I think you're blowing things a bit out of proportion there.


Mussels said:


> I can see the appeal for say, a backup OS or a gaming only OS. Security updates only, slim it right down... but not for a daily driver, and not for anything with security or reliability concerns (logins, banking, work, etc)


I used custom ISOs for a time on my personal daily systems, to no ill effect. This was until I learned how to customize the OS myself on a low level basis. I have no fear jumping into the registry and making changes to my liking. This is not to say there is nothing to worry about with custom ISOs only that the bigger customizing groups have a reputation to protect and if it came out that their ISOs had malware & virii no one would trust them anymore. So those groups that actual care about what they do go out of their way to make sure nothing "iffy" slips into anything they do. Just because they're not microsoft, doesn't mean they can't be trusted. Hell, there are two groups I trust MORE than microsoft as they focus on removing the microsoft spying, behind-the-back BS and sneaky crap ms tries to pull.


Mussels said:


> With 10/11 it becomes a huge problem too, as the moment you do a major OS update it's like a repair install, and bam it's all back to stock


Or you look for an updated custom ISO and do an in-place update with the installer. It's not that difficult and does not cause a mess. Again, I think you're over-reacting as I've never had the problems you're talking about.

Hell, during the Windows 11 Beta run, I tested out a few of the custom builds that were created and they all worked as intended. The catch is to use custom ISOs from groups that have earned a reputation of being trustworthy.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I try them out all the time. Most of them do exactly what they intend too and are solid.
> 
> I think you're blowing things a bit out of proportion there.
> 
> ...


Those game issues are something i legit saw, i ran LAN parties and we had "XP dark" and a few custom named versions of 7/8.1 that literally had those issues.
When i had to fix them 30 or 40 times each, it's not exactly over-reacting... cut features come back to bite you in the ass (tweaks to disable them, not so much as the OS can re-enable them)

For real, for every legit tweaked one there is a thousand scam ones with malware. would you trust this one? The first result in youtube for "windows 11 lite" that i got?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2021)

Mussels said:


> "XP dark"


I heard about that. The group was trying to copy the boys who did the yearly "XP Black Edition" custom ISOs and failed to measure up.


Mussels said:


> would you trust this one?


Can't answer that one on face value. Haven't tested it. I run a number of very strict tests on every custom ISO I consider. If it fails even one test, it's out. If offerings from a particular group fail more than 3 times, I black-list them.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 11, 2021)

I do things myself.
2 exact copies of windows, 1 main and 1 for testing purposes, disable all unnecessary crap ( mod registry ) on the second copy try it and see if it works then apply it to my main OS.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Oct 12, 2021)

I get your take on it Mussels and respect everyone's experiences and choices on which form of OS they use. Update wise the guy has a custom tool updater built into the OS which evades the necessity for windows update, it was really just to see if I need to tweak my OS in regards the very minor game issues I've had with the official install of Windows 10 or if it was just down to my config of hardware. It has confirmed that there's definitely something within the official Windows 10 that has caused those issues from my testing with this custom iso. The vast majority of games run fantastic and great for me on a vanilla install of Pro just had problems with a small handful and it triggered my OCD 

I will run official 11 but just waiting for them to confirm they have resolved the AMD issues. Once I'm back on 11 I'll try those same games and if they display the same issues I will educate myself on the relevant tweaking I need to do in order to rectify the problems. In general I like to be running an OS that is a close to vanilla as possible as I've found some tweaks come back to bite you in the future. Latency wise, my system has always been good but this ghost spectre 10 custom iso has improved it again, I see no spikes above 40.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 12, 2021)

2021-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5006674)

22000.258


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 12, 2021)

Microsoft puts the Windows Subsystem for Linux in its app store for faster updating
					

New WSL preview is available in the Microsoft Store for Windows 11 users now.




					arstechnica.com
				




WSL is now available from the Microsoft Store. This is for now just a preview, it's the exact same version you get by enabling the feature on Windows, just a different way to get it.

Though it seems the long-term plan is to move all releases of WSL to the store, have them update independently from the main Windows version update.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 12, 2021)

My 14" HP laptop has a i3 7100U CPU and only the CPU isn't supported...
Windows 10 till 2025, isn't that bad though, it's working fine.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 12, 2021)

So far I'm updating my WiN11 systems two on my 775 Build and on my HP pavilion x360 convertible 15 "which thanks to the reg bypass"

Just a cumulative update for Framework


----------



## Hugis (Oct 12, 2021)

So did Microsoft back track on no updates for unsupported hardware? as i just got  22000.258?


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 12, 2021)

I hate remembering the builds but I'm on 258 yes


----------



## Hugis (Oct 12, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I hate remembering the builds but I'm on 258 yes that was the release version


22000.194 was the release version


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 12, 2021)

Hugis said:


> 22000.194 was the release version


Sorry my keyboard did that ah ha

Hmm I wonder how long until M$ has that *Fix for us unsupported on Beta/Dev to stop getting updates lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

LifeOnMars said:


> I will run official 11 but just waiting for them to confirm they have resolved the AMD issues.


What issues?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What issues?


The "up to" 15% performance loss on the stable builds due to bad l3 cache scheduler crap on Ryzen (and only Ryzen).  There was a news article on it.  Dev branch already has a fix, but it has yet to be backported to stable.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 12, 2021)

Hugis said:


> So did Microsoft back track on no updates for unsupported hardware? as i just got  22000.258?
> View attachment 220537


No, they simply reserved the right to not provide updates. For all we know, they might push updates to everyone and anyone regardless of system specs for the rest of the decade.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 12, 2021)

Hugis said:


> So did Microsoft back track on no updates for unsupported hardware? as i just got  22000.258?
> View attachment 220537


Very likely a scare tactic like all the other nonsense that has come out of them recently.



R-T-B said:


> The "up to" 15% performance loss on the stable builds due to bad l3 cache scheduler crap on Ryzen (and only Ryzen).  There was a news article on it.  Dev branch already has a fix, but it has yet to be backported to stable.


Didn't know about that. I'm betting a fix is included in 22000.258.
Or maybe not...








						Download link & Changelog: Windows 11 update KB5006674 (Build 22000.258) - WinCentral
					

Windows 11 update KB5006674 fixes Intel “Killer” & “SmartByte” compatibility issue. Download link & Changelog - Read in Windows 11 News on WinCentral




					thewincentral.com
				






Andy Shiekh said:


> 2021-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5006674)
> 
> 22000.258


For those wanting to manually update;


			Microsoft Update Catalog
		

Choose the Dynamic Update download option.

Or you can wait for the updated ISO..


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> For those wanting to manually update;
> Microsoft Update Catalog  Choose the Dynamic Update download option.


do we need an ISO every time Microsoft releases an update?


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 13, 2021)

FireFox said:


> do we need an ISO every time Microsoft releases an update?


No. You can check if it's available through Windows Update, like always.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

FireFox said:


> do we need an ISO every time Microsoft releases an update?


No, but they generally update the ISOs as they go.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 13, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> No. You can check if it's available through Windows Update, like always.


I already updated, i asked because what  it was said about the ISO


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 13, 2021)

I already miss the weather app... we just got that to Win10 and it's already gone dammit.

Otherwise Win11 Pro works fine here


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> I already miss the weather app... we just got that to Win10 and it's already gone dammit.
> 
> Otherwise Win11 Pro works fine here


They have weather apps in the store. There is weather.com too.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> They have weather apps in the store. There is weather.com too.


Ah, need to check that out, thanks for the tip


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 13, 2021)

I received words that Microsoft refused to have the performance fix update available until the 19th, making it an out-of-band update!


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I heard that Microsoft refused to have the performance fix update until the 19th, making it an out-of-band update!



For the AMD Ryzen's?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 13, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> For the AMD Ryzen's?


Yes, at least, if the problem don't also cause performance loss on Intel processors.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 13, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> For the AMD Ryzen's?


Hmmmh should there be an update? 

(I have also a bios update to install... I'll install it later today)


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 13, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Yes, at least, if the problem don't also cause performance loss on Intel processors.



I hear ya there man. LOL


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Yes, at least, if the problem don't also cause performance loss on Intel processors.


It does not. Been reading up on the problem. It is purely a Ryzen issue.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 13, 2021)

I didn't perceive any issues in game, but I saw some hits on benchmarks all over. The system is still fast af, but some benchmarks say its not as quick as it should be.. I think it has better thread control compared to 10, maybe I am just staring at things too much.

For the in game stuff.. I play at 1080p/60 I highly doubt I would notice. Almost time to upgrade my tv.. I am typing to you on a 50" Hisense "kinda smart" tv. Either way I am squinting. I need glasses or this tv sucks.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 13, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I didn't perceive any issues in game, but I saw some hits on benchmarks all over. The system is still fast af, but some benchmarks say its not as quick as it should be.. I think it has better thread control compared to 10, maybe I am just staring at things too much.
> 
> For the in game stuff.. I play at 1080p/60 I highly doubt I would notice. Almost time to upgrade my tv.. I am typing to you on a 50" Hisense "kinda smart" tv. Either way I am squinting. I need glasses or this tv sucks.


Sucks that I didn't mark up any results before updating :/ at least CSGO runs as fine as before


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 13, 2021)

I just received this update. Windows Feature Experience Pack 1000.22000.258.0


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 13, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Almost time to upgrade my tv.. I am typing to you on a 50" Hisense "kinda smart" tv. Either way I am squinting. I need glasses or this tv sucks.


Looks like for 60 Hz stuff, the Samsung UR55 28-inch is stunningly good! It definitely doesn't look like washed out BS. The Samsung UR55 isn't a TV. I still have my 144 Hz monitors, if needed! 
This is my first monitor that does UHD, finally!
TVs, OTOH, lately seem to be bull poopy lately!


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 13, 2021)

Using a "normal" HDTV here still and it does its job fine.

edit: I had a 59" 1080p plasma before but we traded TVs with my parents few years ago


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 13, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Using a "normal" HDTV here still and it does its job fine.


We have a Sony Bravia (I forget the model code) that's built in 2009 (or near there) in the living room on the upper level and it's trucking along!

Then my father and mom have a second-hand Vizio that's still trucking! They both can do 1080, IIRC.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 13, 2021)

The trick with TVs is not doing a resolution, but doing it with full chroma data.  Many cheaper ones don't, and most require a special mode.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 13, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> edit: I had a 59" 1080p plasma before but we traded TVs with my parents few years ago


On the lower level of the split-level architecture, we have a plasma TV that was built in 2009. (42 or 40 inches, IIRC)


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 13, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> We have a Sony Bravia (I forget the model code) that's built in 2009 in the living room on the upper level (or near there) and it's trucking along!
> 
> Then my father and mom have a second-hand Vizio that's still trucking! They both can do 1080, IIRC.


The plasma was a Samsung and so is that TV I have now.

Tho a plus that it's so "small" so it can easily be wall-mounted. This goes already kinda offtopic but anyway.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 13, 2021)

Both the Sony and Vizio TVs, are LCD. (IPS?)


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 13, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Both the Sony and Vizio TVs, are LCD. (IPS?)


That's VA on my Samsung IIRC 

But on the topic, there seems to be an update coming which fixes the AMD performance issues









						First Windows 11 Patch Tuesday Makes Ryzen L3 Cache Latency Worse, AMD Puts Out Fix Dates
					

Microsoft on October 12 put out the first Cumulative Updates for the new Windows 11 operating system, since its October 5 release. The company's monthly update packages for Windows are unofficially dubbed "patch Tuesday" updates, as they're scheduled to come out on the second Tuesday of each...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 13, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> That's VA on my Samsung IIRC
> 
> But on the topic, there seems to be an update coming which fixes the AMD performance issues
> 
> ...


_Mea maxima culpa_!


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 13, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> The "up to" 15% performance loss on the stable builds due to bad l3 cache scheduler crap on Ryzen (and only Ryzen).  There was a news article on it.  Dev branch already has a fix, but it has yet to be backported to stable.



news article this morning said the tuesday patch made amd even worse for win 11.  lol.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 13, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> news article this morning said the tuesday patch made amd even worse for win 11.  lol.


Yeah, just saw that.  What on earth...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

Ok folks, manual updates still work for Win11 installs that use the bypass. Tested earlier today and it was a success.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> The trick with TVs is not doing a resolution, but doing it with full chroma data.  Many cheaper ones don't, and most require a special mode.


Oh god, you're right there

Sometimes the Nvidia/AMD defaults are wrong
Sometimes the TV only works with this on one HDMI port
Sometimes the TV has a hidden, badly named setting to enable 4:4:4 and/or RGB

And every TV i find, it's all bloody 3 



lexluthermiester said:


> What issues?


Windows 11 goes nom nom nom on ryzen L3 cache performance. Actual impact is lower than expected, worst case 15% in games. New patch made it even worse again, somehow.

That said even with an affected CPU... i just don't notice it? I'm not seeing stutters or low FPS here, even in heavy DX11/12/vulkan gaming, and lightgweight DX9 gaming (rimworld is a single threaded whooooore)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Windows 11 goes nom nom nom on ryzen L3 cache performance. Actual impact is lower than expected, worst case 15% in games. New patch made it even worse again, somehow.


I've actually been reading up on this problem since that post. What I discovered is detailed below;
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...se-amd-puts-out-fix-dates.287786/post-4626594



Mussels said:


> That said even with an affected CPU... i just don't notice it? I'm not seeing stutters or low FPS here, even in heavy DX11/12/vulkan gaming, and lightgweight DX9 gaming (rimworld is a single threaded whooooore)


Not every program/app/game is affected and the ones that are do not see a drastic difference.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 13, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I've actually been reading up on this problem since that post. What I discovered is detailed below;
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...se-amd-puts-out-fix-dates.287786/post-4626594
> 
> 
> Not every program/app/game is affected and the ones that are do not see a drastic difference.


well, over triple the latency in L3 cache sounds like it should be devastating, but it seems to not be for some reason.

Maybe it is one of those security patches, and only specific workloads trigger it?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Maybe it is one of those security patches


Not from what I understand. It seems to be a specific set of instructions the Windows Kernel is asking the CPU to process in a specific set of ways and Ryzen CPUs are not executing those instructions properly, which seems to force the scheduler to reset part of the instruction pipeline that interacts with the L3 of Ryzen based CPU's.



Mussels said:


> and only specific workloads trigger it?


This is true though. Only certain workloads seem to be affected.


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Oct 13, 2021)

Updated my unsupported laptop (fifth gen cpu) with Windows 11 184 beta installed to 22000.258 without any problems.
Thought it wouldn't do that, but it did without a hitch..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2021)

Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> Updated my unsupported laptop (fifth gen cpu) with Windows 11 184 beta installed to 22000.258 without any problems.
> Thought it wouldn't do that, but it did without a hitch..


Nice. I hadn't test whether one of the beta builds would update successfully to the final build. Glad it worked for you.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

I know a lot of you probably never get to experience this part of Windows, but I have a touchscreen laptop for work, and I love this feature of clicking boxes. I know most just highlight or hold down the ctrl button then click, when you want to delete or copy certain files.

@W1zzard Thought you might find this interesting since you probably never get to see the touchscreen features of windows with your professional setup.

The checkboxes though is just an easy and lazy way to do it, quite handy. Even on non-touchscreen use cases I find it comes in handy. Especially when holding and dragging an area you want to copy and paste is not possible because the files you want are separated by other files, etc. Again you can just hold down ctrl and click, but this is the lazy way. lol

There is a little white box next to each file as seen by the white box to the left of Name in the below picture.


----------



## Flanker (Oct 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I know a lot of you probably never get to experience this part of Windows, but I have a touchscreen laptop for work, and I love this feature of clicking boxes. I know most just highlight or hold down the ctrl button then click, when you want to delete or copy certain files.
> 
> @W1zzard Thought you might find this interesting since you probably never get to see the touchscreen features of windows with your professional setup.
> 
> ...


That's already in W10. Or am I missing something lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

Flanker said:


> That's already in W10. Or am I missing something lol



the little white boxes show up for you automatically in win 10? I was under the impression they only showed up for people that have touchscreens. I am well aware its in Win 10 and Win 11, I am pointing out the fact a lot of Win 10 and 11 users may have never experienced this because it is not on non-touchscreen screens.  hence why I specifically referenced W1zz's setup as professional because I know he uses a 16:10 factor ratio monitor 2560x1600 which is 99.99% chance not touchscreen.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2021)

Flanker said:


> That's already in W10. Or am I missing something lol


I think you're right.



lynx29 said:


> the little white boxes show up for you automatically in win 10?


I think it's setting you have to enable. Can't remember where that setting is..


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It does not. Been reading up on the problem. It is purely a Ryzen issue.


I think they are more afraid of somehow magically f*cking up something for Intel two days before launch. Intel would not be happy about it.


----------



## Flanker (Oct 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> the little white boxes show up for you automatically in win 10? I was under the impression they only showed up for people that have touchscreens. I am well aware its in Win 10 and Win 11, I am pointing out the fact a lot of Win 10 and 11 users may have never experienced this because it is not on non-touchscreen screens.  hence why I specifically referenced W1zz's setup as professional because I know he uses a 16:10 factor ratio monitor 2560x1600 which is 99.99% chance not touchscreen.


Ooh I see.
For my computer I enable it here


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

Flanker said:


> Ooh I see.
> For my computer I enable it here
> View attachment 220800



yeah I figured anyone can enable it, but it is enabled by default on touchscreens, so most people will probably never even consider it or use it. I just thought it was neat and wanted to share since I find myself using it often (specifically for my job).


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> I think they are more afraid of somehow magically f*cking up something for Intel two days before launch. Intel would not be happy about it.


Possible. On the other hand they have AMD who is unhappy ATM. In the end, the reality is, they needed to do more testing. However, as many have pointed out, the performance problems are minor and will not kill anyone's computing experience. They'll get it fixed.


----------



## Kovoet (Oct 14, 2021)

With my specs that I have I declined the offer to update for now till they sort it out. I love the layout as I updated my wife's laptop and like it a lot. But rig can wait.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2021)

Hi,
You boys and girls might want to double check your update settings
I noticed mine were set on sending and receiving updates to/ from the internet not just my local network like 10 defaults to.

MS activating it's torrent abilities so their servers aren't overwhelmed.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Oct 14, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You boys and girls might want to double check your update settings
> I noticed mine were set on sending and receiving updates to/ from the internet not just my local network like 10 defaults to.
> 
> MS activating it's torrent abilities so their servers aren't overwhelmed.


"Delivery Optimization", according to them (M$)


----------



## FireFox (Oct 14, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You boys and girls might want to double check your update settings
> I noticed mine were set on sending and receiving updates to/ from the internet not just my local network like 10 defaults to.
> 
> MS activating it's torrent abilities so their servers aren't overwhelmed.



This?


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

Can someone tell me why the year is almost 2022 and M$ still hasn't figured out how to use the internet to automatically adjust date/time/time zone correctly on a clean install of Windows...

I know there is a reason, I have heard it before, but seriously... you are telling me a mega corp can't figure out a simple time sync based on your IP which they are undoubtedly scooping up loads and load of telemetry from you anyway... I just don't get it. Profit off the patterns from every click I make, but you can't figure out a way to get the time to sync... mmk. lol


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> M$ still hasn't figured out how to use the internet to automatically adjust date/time/time zone correctly on a clean install of Windows...



... Is it so hard to configure a timezone?

Actually, are you using Linux on that machine? Windows uses local time while Linux tends to use UTC.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> ... Is it so hard to configure a timezone?
> 
> Actually, are you using Linux on that machine? Windows uses local time while Linux tends to use UTC.



It's not hard at all. I just find it odd, considering how advanced tech has become over the years.

no I use win 11 on my work laptop. which is win only.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> Can someone tell me why the year is almost 2022 and M$ still hasn't figured out how to use the internet to automatically adjust date/time/time zone correctly on a clean install of Windows...
> 
> I know there is a reason, I have heard it before, but seriously... you are telling me a mega corp can't figure out a simple time sync based on your IP which they are undoubtedly scooping up loads and load of telemetry from you anyway... I just don't get it. Profit off the patterns from every click I make, but you can't figure out a way to get the time to sync... mmk. lol


Hi,
MS thinks everyone lives on the west coast Cali to be exact lol 

But if you mix linux and it's clock to you'll find linux changes your bios clock 6 hours off from where you live lol 
Most people want their bios clock in their time zone not some where in the EU









						Fixing incorrect clock / time settings while dual-booting Windows/Linux - gHacks Tech News
					

Find out how to fix incorrect clock and/or time settings when you you work on dual boot systems running Windows and Linux.



					www.ghacks.net


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 14, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> MS thinks everyone lives on the west coast Cali to be exact lol
> 
> But if you mix linux and it's clock to you'll find linux changes your bios clock 6 hours off from where you live lol
> ...



my laptop bios is correct. so my clean install showed the right time, but then i went into outlook for my job and it auto read ummm w.e cali time is called i forget.  since that is what windows defaults to. so i changed the time zone, then had to manually change the time as well cause changing time zone changed it to wrong time.

its just annoying. not a big deal, you just think as advanced as tech is nowadays time and time zone would be automatic. lol


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 14, 2021)

FireFox said:


> This?
> View attachment 220847


Yep you were lucky mine wasn't like that I would off that feature even for my own network.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 14, 2021)

I think what he means... Regardless if you go to change while in setup it still forces you to change the zone on the settings. I've had this issue as well. Pisses me off

Has this issue been around since 3.1? Probably bc of some code mess up that to this day is still there within the kernel


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 14, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> MS thinks everyone lives on the west coast Cali to be exact lol



*laughs in one single timezone and set of regional settings country-wide*

With no bullshit day time saving or whatever that is, might I add...


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 14, 2021)

Mines is grayed out


----------



## Mussels (Oct 15, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I know a lot of you probably never get to experience this part of Windows, but I have a touchscreen laptop for work, and I love this feature of clicking boxes. I know most just highlight or hold down the ctrl button then click, when you want to delete or copy certain files.
> 
> @W1zzard Thought you might find this interesting since you probably never get to see the touchscreen features of windows with your professional setup.
> 
> ...


thats been on my 10 laptop for ages, btw



lynx29 said:


> Can someone tell me why the year is almost 2022 and M$ still hasn't figured out how to use the internet to automatically adjust date/time/time zone correctly on a clean install of Windows...
> 
> I know there is a reason, I have heard it before, but seriously... you are telling me a mega corp can't figure out a simple time sync based on your IP which they are undoubtedly scooping up loads and load of telemetry from you anyway... I just don't get it. Profit off the patterns from every click I make, but you can't figure out a way to get the time to sync... mmk. lol


Lynx, its based off the installer language. Pick US, and you get US timezone.
Pick english Au, you get sydney.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2021)

FireFox said:


> This?
> View attachment 220847


Yes, turn that off.


lynx29 said:


> Can someone tell me why the year is almost 2022 and M$ still hasn't figured out how to use the internet to automatically adjust date/time/time zone correctly on a clean install of Windows...


Don't use automatic time sync? How difficult is it to set your clocks manually?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 15, 2021)

Does anyone know when they start the windows 10 upgrades on something like my current setup? I don't see me intending to swap over to 11 yet but I might buy another cheap windows 10 key while I'm here and upgrade to 11 on another drive to keep as a spare.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Does anyone know when they start the windows 10 upgrades on something like my current setup?


Not for a while it seems. Fresh install is the way to go currently.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Does anyone know when they start the windows 10 upgrades on something like my current setup?


Cant you use MediaCreationToolW11?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 15, 2021)

Haven't tried yet as I need to turn on tpm to be eligible. I'll buy a new windows key and get a HDD out of the cupboard and try in the next few days


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 15, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Does anyone know when they start the windows 10 upgrades on something like my current setup? I don't see me intending to swap over to 11 yet but I might buy another cheap windows 10 key while I'm here and upgrade to 11 on another drive to keep as a spare.


They're offering it for new devices (my mom bought a new HP laptop with Windows 10 last week and during the install it offered a choice for a Windows 11 upgrade), so it has already started. All other devices will receive the upgrade offer as soon as Microsoft thinks they're ready.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 15, 2021)

I think since the keys are OEM it might give me a free pass and class my system as new who knows it's worth a try for $2.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 15, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I think since the keys are OEM it might give me a free pass and class my system as new who knows it's worth a try for $2.


Doubt that, they're probably using at the very least your system specs and checking what you have installed.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi,
Rufus 3.16 portable will do the 11 iso alterations for you for clean installs 
Use select to search for the iso and switch to extended win 11 installation no.....
Also has windows to go option never tried that one :/

Rufus-Index of /downloads


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Rufus 3.16 portable will do the 11 iso alterations for you for clean installs
> Use select to search for the iso and switch to extended win 11 installation no.....
> Also has windows to go option never tried that one :/
> ...



Just tried rufus 3.16 out of interest with my win 11 iso, i only got the option of standard,TPM 2.0/secure boot/8gb ram. Is that because my system does support TPM and secure boot? just wondering if rufus defaults to standard on a supporting system.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Just tried rufus 3.16 out of interest with my win 11 iso, i only got the option of standard,TPM 2.0/secure boot/8gb ram. Is that because my system does support TPM and secure boot? just wondering if rufus defaults to standard on a supporting system.


Hi,
Could be I have a qualified cpu on that image 9940x so this could be correct
But memory I have 4x8gb kit so not sure why it would apply the memory exclusion so maybe not.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 15, 2021)

I find RuFus will be in trouble later on or? but rest assured good job RuFus

I'm on the lattest DeV so hopefully no more BSoD


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 15, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Just tried rufus 3.16 out of interest with my win 11 iso, i only got the option of standard,TPM 2.0/secure boot/8gb ram. Is that because my system does support TPM and secure boot? just wondering if rufus defaults to standard on a supporting system.





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Could be I have a qualified cpu on that image 9940x so this could be correct
> But memory I have 4x8gb kit so not sure why it would apply the memory exclusion so maybe not.



You need a 32 GB USB drive for Windows To Go, IIRC, so it won't show up if the drive isn't of that capacity or higher.

Regarding Standard or Extended install, I'm not sure. My system (Ryzen 5 3600, 16 GB of RAM) has everything enabled and running (TPM, Secure Boot, VBS/HVCI), and it shows both of those options.

Check if you're using the final 3.16 version, the Extended option was not available in the beta 3.16.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Don't use automatic time sync? How difficult is it to set your clocks manually?


What are you, some kind of talking dinosaur?  No one does that anymore.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> You need a 32 GB USB drive for Windows To Go, IIRC, so it won't show up if the drive isn't of that capacity or higher.
> 
> Regarding Standard or Extended install, I'm not sure. My system (Ryzen 5 3600, 16 GB of RAM) has everything enabled and running (TPM, Secure Boot, VBS/HVCI), and it shows both of those options.
> 
> Check if you're using the final 3.16 version, the Extended option was not available in the beta 3.16.


Hi,
Rufus added the options to 3.16 beta2 
I used the 3.16 final portable for that screen shot I had the beta2 just encase it failed 

Good to know about the win to go requirements I didn't have a flash drive connected at that time.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 15, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I'm on the lattest DeV so hopefully no more BSoD



Windows 11 is nice if you don't care what it does when you have a spare PC..


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Windows 11 is nice if you don't care what it does when you have a spare PC..


Hi,
Beside fewer apps preinstalled 11 really isn't much different than 10
10 just doesn't have any silly security restrictions

People say 11 is better mostly because ms said they can't have it on old hardware lol

I finally got 7-10-11 all on different ssd's 11 messed up a small hdd's permissions so bad I had to reformat it.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 15, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> People say 11 is better mostly because ms said they can't have it on old hardware


Yea BS M$


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 15, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Windows 11 is nice if you don't care what it does when you have a spare PC..


I don't know about you guys, but aside from breaking my screenshot tool of choice to shove the shitty Snip & Sketch tool in my face (all of which I'm still pissed about, tbh), it's been working fine for me. And I say that as someone who lives in Dev channel


ThrashZone said:


> Beside fewer apps preinstalled 11 really isn't much different than 10


[read with TV narrator voice at a machinegun word rate] *Promotion not valid for prebuilt computers and laptops*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Rufus 3.16 portable will do the 11 iso alterations for you for clean installs
> Use select to search for the iso and switch to extended win 11 installation no.....
> Also has windows to go option never tried that one :/
> ...


WTH? I'm not seeing that at all. Here's what I'm seeing..




It's the same whether I select MBR or GPT. Maybe the ISO has a problem, which would be weird as it was the one the MTC produced..


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi,
Got the wrong type of iso is the only difference I notice.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 15, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> What are you, some kind of talking dinosaur?


Why would that make me a dinosaur? Because I'm not dependent on others to do basic life functions? That doesn't make me a dinosaur, it makes other people lazy and/or stupid. (No offense everyone!)


R-T-B said:


> No one does that anymore.


Oh, I see how it is, I'm no-one now, eh?



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Got the wrong type of iso is the only difference I notice.
> 
> View attachment 220960


Nope, I got the right type.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> WTH? I'm not seeing that at all. Here's what I'm seeing..
> View attachment 220959
> It's the same whether I select MBR or GPT. Maybe the ISO has a problem, which would be weird as it was the one the MTC produced..


I used the Windows 11 RTM release to test that, and it showed all three options (granted, Windows to Go only showed up because of the 32 GB USB drive). So if you got the ISO straight from Microsoft, I don't know.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> You need a 32 GB USB drive for Windows To Go, IIRC, so it won't show up if the drive isn't of that capacity or higher.


I have my W11 to go on a 250GB external SSD


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nope, I got the right type.


Hi,
Not the right one for rufus though

MCT iso doesn't work with rufus as you've seen with either option iso for this pc or I suppose unchecking that would give a 11 home & pro iso
Both failed to show the options to disable tpm/....

Maybe MS altered the iso's for mct.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> WTH? I'm not seeing that at all. Here's what I'm seeing..
> View attachment 220959
> It's the same whether I select MBR or GPT. Maybe the ISO has a problem, which would be weird as it was the one the MTC produced..


Working fine here, same version too.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 15, 2021)

Why not to download the ISO using rufus?





Rufus download the W11 ISO build 22000.194


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2021)

Hi,
Guessing here rufus wants a bigger usb works with 16gb and the first was 32gb but with no flash drive at all it does not work so maybe 8gb is too small or it needs to be ntfs not fat32.... ?
But either way MCT iso for this pc working lol


----------



## TxGrin (Oct 15, 2021)

Did anyone have windows 11 freeze and lock up becoming unresponsive then the mouse go really slow. It was driving me crazy. I finally did a clean install and started putting my apps back on, and when i tried to install msi afterburner the lag started again. On my pc i cant run msi afterburner anymore on windows 11.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 15, 2021)

Turns out you can already buy 11 pro licence keys here for less than a dollar So I'll try it tomorrow


----------



## TxGrin (Oct 15, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Turns out you can already buy 11 pro licence keys here for less than a dollar So I'll try it tomorrow


If you have a windows 7 licence use that , i used mine and windows 11 took it and activated. It only works if you put the key in at the very start of install.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 15, 2021)

All my old keys are back in Wales but as I said they are so cheap here it makes very little difference


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 15, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> Did anyone have windows 11 freeze and lock up becoming unresponsive then the mouse go really slow. It was driving me crazy. I finally did a clean install and started putting my apps back on, and when i tried to install msi afterburner the lag started again. On my pc i cant run msi afterburner anymore on windows 11.


Could be Driver related...


----------



## TxGrin (Oct 15, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Could be Driver related...


I reinstalled Drivers as well my pc just doesn't like msi afterburner so i used asus gpu tweakII, it might be SLI related i have 2 rtx 2080 supers in it. I just gave up on msi afterburner that was the only software that was giving me problems.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why would that make me a dinosaur?


It's ok.  I miss the dinosaurs.

(I was messin with ya man).


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 16, 2021)

I was so right. As always tried RuFus but it fails on the USB Go for windows 11 Dev image as for whatever reason it goes to Home Edition when it's a Dev image and I have to use WiNtoUSB program for great/better results


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 16, 2021)

Finally.





						The Windows Insider Program
					

Be the first to see what's next for Windows in the Windows Insider Program. Join the community, provide feedback to help make Windows even better.



					aka.ms
				







Also, someone mentioning TPU in the comments




Check if new build fixes most if not all of the issues. Never mind, it's just for release preview channel, not General Availability Channel. Even so, the fix should probably land for everyone sometime next week, hopefully.








						Releasing Windows 11 Build 22000.282 to Beta and Release Preview Channels
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we’re releasing Windows 11 Build 22000.282 to Windows Insiders in the Beta and Release Preview Channels.  This update includes the following improvements:   	We fixed an L3 caching issue that might affect perfo




					blogs.windows.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Maybe MS altered the iso's for mct.


Maybe?



ThaiTaffy said:


> Turns out you can already buy 11 pro licence keys here for less than a dollar So I'll try it tomorrow


This sounds iffy to me...



R-T-B said:


> (I was messin with ya man).


I know. 



windwhirl said:


> View attachment 221045
> Finally.
> 
> 
> ...


You should post this over here;








						First Windows 11 Patch Tuesday Makes Ryzen L3 Cache Latency Worse, AMD Puts Out Fix Dates
					

Microsoft on October 12 put out the first Cumulative Updates for the new Windows 11 operating system, since its October 5 release. The company's monthly update packages for Windows are unofficially dubbed "patch Tuesday" updates, as they're scheduled to come out on the second Tuesday of each...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This sounds iffy to me...


I've used them multiple times even giving the keys to Microsoft to verify. I read into it once, something to do with msrp in Asia. They work fine in Europe but have to be activated in Asia which is easily possible with a VPN or in my case if you live here.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> WTH? I'm not seeing that at all. Here's what I'm seeing..
> View attachment 220959
> It's the same whether I select MBR or GPT. Maybe the ISO has a problem, which would be weird as it was the one the MTC produced..


You picked MBR, likely the issue. I also read someone saying beta 2 had it, try another exe?



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Rufus 3.16 portable will do the 11 iso alterations for you for clean installs
> Use select to search for the iso and switch to extended win 11 installation no.....
> Also has windows to go option never tried that one :/
> ...



Windows to go was discontinued, rufus continued suppport. I wanna try it with a USB SSD some day.

Rufus ability to easily remove TPM is *glorious*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You picked MBR, likely the issue.


You'll notice I mentioned GPT as well. Tried it. No dice.


Mussels said:


> I also read someone saying beta 2 had it, try another exe?


Tried the beta2 build as will, no dice.


Mussels said:


> Rufus ability to easily remove TPM is *glorious*


If it worked sure. But it's not working. Tried it in Windows 10 and Windows 11, no dice.

I think the Rufus Devs have some refining to do and quirks to work out..


----------



## Mussels (Oct 16, 2021)

Seems like somethings wrong at your end, it's working for everyone else





It even shows here for a 1GB USB (Clearly wont copy to it, but its there)




You've got something strange with your system preventing it showing


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

Mussels said:


> You've got something strange with your system preventing it showing


The program was downloaded from them and run as a program normally would be. Whatever the problem is, it's on the Rufus devs not me.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The program was downloaded from them and run as a program normally would be. Whatever the problem is, it's on the Rufus devs not me.


Hi,
Only times rufus hasn't shown the options is if there wasn't a flash drive inserted
Only thing left "if you haven't already" is to try another flash drive 8gb is plenty big and minimum for it to work all mine have reflex winpe recovery media on them, so busy but I'd reformat yours and try again or not I'm sure you have the process down by now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Only times rufus hasn't shown the options is if there wasn't a flash drive inserted
> Only thing left "if you haven't already" is to try another flash drive 8gb is plenty big and minimum for it to work all mine have reflex winpe recovery media on them, so busy but I'd reformat yours and try again or not I'm sure you have the process down by now.


Seriously? I've tried a pair of 16GB, a pair 32GB and a 64GB drives. The drives are not the problem..


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Seriously? I've tried a pair of 16GB, a pair 32GB and a 64GB drives. The drives are not the problem..


Hi,
Yeah I did say if you haven't already lol 

Both mct options to get an iso worked so no telling what's going on rufus should work.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I did say if you haven't already lol
> 
> Both mct options to get an iso worked so no telling what's going on rufus should work.


No worries. Not too concerned about it. I find it weird that you all seem to get it working but for some reason it's not working here. It'll get figured out.



Currently redownloading the Windows 11 ISO from MS, just in case they have changed it, which is possible.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2021)

@lexluthermiester can i have the link of the ISO you downloaded


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 16, 2021)

I'm really enjoying Win 11 on my work laptop. More than I thought would. I think I owe M$ an apology for doing stuff like "M$" all the time.  LOL

I don't know why, it just seems more solid, which is odd cause I always felt Win 10 was solid, but when I do Win 10 on my gaming laptop... it feels different and I don't know how to explain that at all.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> @lexluthermiester can i have the link of the ISO you downloaded


I'm using the microsoft Media Creation Tool.



			Download Windows 11
		



			https://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=2156295


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm really enjoying Win 11 on my work laptop. More than I thought would. I think I owe M$ an apology for doing stuff like "M$" all the time.  LOL
> 
> I don't know why, it just seems more solid, which is odd cause I always felt Win 10 was solid, but when I do Win 10 on my gaming laptop... it feels different and I don't know how to explain that at all.


Hi,
lol 
I believe sfc /verifyonly is broken on 11 it always finds errors on 10 is about the only real difference I've noticed besides some cosmetic stuff.
ATM 5.us for a decent start menu I'd likely just avoid it instead classic/ open shell I never liked.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm using the microsoft Media Creation Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried different ISO and all of them worked. even the old 22000.160


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

So the ISO download finished, it's the same file. It's not the ISO preventing Rufus from doing it's thing. I'm giving up for the moment..



FireFox said:


> Tried different ISO and all of them worked. even the old 22000.160
> 
> View attachment 221103


Yeah, I'm stumped.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> So the ISO download finished, it's the same file. So it's not the ISO preventing Rufus from doing it's thing. I'm giving up for the moment..
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm stumped.


Hi,
Last difference is you're using the dark theme still everyone one else is using default :/


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Last difference is you're using the dark theme still everyone one else is using default :/


I was wondering about that


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Last difference is you're using the dark theme still everyone one else is using default :/





FireFox said:


> I was wondering about that


The theme I'm using will not make a difference.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The theme I'm using will not make a difference.


Of course it wont, but you know how picky W11 is 
Joke


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Of course it wont, but you know how picky W11 is
> Joke


Hi,
I'm sure you're already testing in dark mode 
I can't atm


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 16, 2021)

Can y'all please explain to me what y'all trying to do again with the new feature with RuFus? I mean I have a idea that with whatever image y'all are trying to remove TPM or vise verser or whatever "Just don't want to read over due to lazyness


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> I can't atm


Why not? Not activated?


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why not? Not activated?


Hi,
No win-7 atm


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Can y'all please explain to me what y'all trying to do again with the new feature with RuFus? I mean I have a idea that with whatever image y'all are trying to remove TPM or vise verser or whatever "Just don't want to read over due to lazyness


The problem being had is that everyone else seems to be able to use that new feature in Rufus, but I can't seem to get the options to show when I run Rufus. No idea what's causing the problem either.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> No win-7 atm


I tried it on both of my Windows 11 machines and a spare drive with Windows 10 on it. No dice on any of them.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The problem being had is that everyone else seems to be able to use that new feature in Rufus, but I can't seem to get the options to show when I run Rufus. No idea what's causing the problem either.
> 
> 
> I tried it on both of my Windows 11 machines and a spare drive with Windows 10 on it. No dice on any of them.


Silly question.
do you have secure boot enable or disable?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Silly question.
> do you have secure boot enable or disable?


Disabled. I will never use SecureBoot or TPM.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> The problem being had is that everyone else seems to be able to use that new feature in Rufus, but I can't seem to get the options to show when I run Rufus. No idea what's causing the problem either.
> 
> 
> I tried it on both of my Windows 11 machines and a spare drive with Windows 10 on it. No dice on any of them.


Hi,
Weird 
Do you go to rufus properties before you run it and use the unblock button that shows ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Do you go to rufus properties before you run it and use the unblock button that shows ?


Wait, what?



This is what I see in the settings. There is no option to download and no settings specific to Windows 11.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Wait, what?
> View attachment 221113
> This is what I see in the settings. There is no option to download and no settings specific to Windows 11.


Hi,
Yeah I don't get an option to download 11 either 
I was referring to right clicking rufus.exe and go to properties and unblock


----------



## Shrek (Oct 16, 2021)

What is the easiest way to update to 22000.282?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I don't get an option to download 11 either
> I was referring to right clicking rufus.exe and go to properties and unblock
> View attachment 221121


That Windows "feature" is disabled on my systems with a registry edit. I never see that button. As a result nothing is "blocked".



Andy Shiekh said:


> What is the easiest way to update to 22000.282?


If you're running the retail install, wait for the update. If you're still on the beta channel, the update should already be available.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 16, 2021)

Thanks, I'll just wait.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> What is the easiest way to update to 22000.282?


You as always rushing things


----------



## Shrek (Oct 16, 2021)

What you say is true


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Thanks, I'll just wait.


I'm thinking next week and it should be out.

Out of curiosity, is that update important? Do you have a Ryzen system that needs it? If not, you shouldn't need to hurry.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2021)

If instead you want to do a full wipe and install Windows 11, how does that work now for keys since it doesn't sound like you can buy retail ones yet?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> If instead you want to do a full wipe and install Windows 11, how does that work now for keys since it doesn't sound like you can buy retail ones yet?


Windows 10 keys will work for the same edition, IE 10 Home-> 11 Home & 10 Pro-> 11 Pro. As long as the keys are legit, they will work.

I've heard rumors that Windows 7, 8 & 8.1 keys work also, but I have not tested this..


----------



## outpt (Oct 16, 2021)

On my 5800x L3 cache took a big hit, but doesn’t seem to have any performance impact on programs I use. Other than that it does feel  more snappy.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 16, 2021)

Last time we were discussing about Microsoft activating windows with stored key, when installed W11 To Go Microsoft activated that too, now i am wondering how is Microsoft activating every single OS i install


----------



## Shrek (Oct 16, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm thinking next week and it should be out.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is that update important? Do you have a Ryzen system that needs it? If not, you shouldn't need to hurry.



Nope Intel and even so a little slower would not be of great concern to me.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 16, 2021)

outpt said:


> On my 5800x L3 cache took a big hit, but doesn’t seem to have any performance impact on programs I use. Other than that it does more snappy.


I am waiting till the patches come in for that. AMD has given dates of it which are next week i seems.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2021)

FireFox said:


> now i am wondering how is Microsoft activating every single OS i install


What do you mean?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 17, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> What is the easiest way to update to 22000.282?


Sign into insider, beta channel.

Dev locks you in, beta lets you leave after it goes to the main branch


----------



## johnspack (Oct 17, 2021)

Heh,  that's interesting.  My vm install that I did with an early beta with no secureboot or tpm,  and no fixes...  is still updating!


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 18, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Last time we were discussing about Microsoft activating windows with stored key, when installed W11 To Go Microsoft activated that too, now i am wondering how is Microsoft activating every single OS i install


Hi,
Read a while back even a new build if you use the same network card 10 auto activates.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Read a while back even a new build if you use the same network card 10 auto activates.


That would be a pretty simple way to verify a mobo wouldnt it, just by matching the model and MAC address


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Read a while back even a new build if you use the same network card 10 auto activates.


Still it doesn't makes any sense to me.
My point is/was: i have one copy of W11 on my PC, then one hour later i add a new SSD and install a second copy of W11 then the same day i install another 2 copies of W11, so that's 4 copies of W11 in the same PC and Microsoft still activate of all then?


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Windows 10 keys will work for the same edition, IE 10 Home-> 11 Home & 10 Pro-> 11 Pro. As long as the keys are legit, they will work.
> 
> I've heard rumors that Windows 7, 8 & 8.1 keys work also, but I have not tested this..


Win 8 Pro key worked for me - so I would guess a Win 7 key will also work


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 19, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Still it doesn't makes any sense to me.
> My point is/was: i have one copy of W11 on my PC, then one hour later i add a new SSD and install a second copy of W11 then the same day i install another 2 copies of W11, so that's 4 copies of W11 in the same PC and Microsoft still activate of all then?


Yes. They're on the same PC. I understand Microsoft licenses their Windows client OS per device, not per installation instance, for want of a better word


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 19, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Yes. They're on the same PC. I understand Microsoft licenses their Windows client OS per device, not per installation instance, for want of a better word


Hi,
Yeah I waiting for firefox to say he never activated the first 11 install and it just activated without a key entered
In that case why ask why


----------



## FireFox (Oct 19, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I waiting for firefox to say he never activated the first 11 install and it just activated without a key entered
> In that case why ask why


I activated just one key ( W10 ) on 25 December 2020, that's it.


----------



## Pictus (Oct 19, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> What is the easiest way to update to 22000.282?


Check https://forums.mydigitallife.net/threads/windows-11-hotfix-repository.83741/page-13#post-1697287

Not all is fixed...








						AMD Ryzen L3 Cache Bug seems Fixed in a New Windows 11 Insider 22000.282 Insider Build
					

With Windows 11's formal launch just over two weeks away, the new operating system has received overwhelmingly positive feedback. At the moment,...




					forums.guru3d.com
				



Some tests








						Profi-Anwendungen und Spiele unter Windows 10 und Windows 11 mit und ohne L3-Patch - Windows 11 ist vielleicht doch besser als man denkt | Seite 7 | igor´sLAB
					

Auch wenn für den 21.10.2021 noch einmal ein Patch für den Patch von Windows 11 angekündigt wurde, habe ich den Patch mit dem L3-Bug bereits getestet. Hintergrund war eigentlich die Zusammenstellung…




					www.igorslab.de


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 19, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I activated just one key ( W10 ) on 25 December 2020, that's it.


Hi,
Then ms likes you very much


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 20, 2021)

Has anyone tested Steam games running 11?


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 20, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Has anyone tested Steam games running 11?



I only game with steam, and everything's been working fine.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 20, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> I only game with steam, and everything's been working fine.



Awesome, thanks man!!!!!


----------



## FireFox (Oct 20, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Has anyone tested Steam games running 11?


I just tried 1 game and it is an old one Doom 2016,


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> What is the easiest way to update to 22000.282?


Updates, sign in to insider, beta channel. It's not to W10 standards but its much much better.




stinger608 said:


> Has anyone tested Steam games running 11?


No sorry, no on in the whole world
(every program that works in 10, works in 11. It's only a few performance issues remaining and visual bugs, not compatibility issues)


----------



## johnspack (Oct 20, 2021)

Well,  that's easy enough.  Use uup dump,  then run it through Fix Kit.  Have an  up to date iso "282",  and install it on any computer you want.
By the way..  I actually like win11 a lot more than win10.  Not enough to walk away from linux...  but it is much better than 10 from what I see.
Fresh install just to test...  updates just fine:  Oh,  and openshell still reports 10 for some reason....


----------



## Mussels (Oct 20, 2021)

Confirmed in the other thread, but i'm within margin of error with the L3 cache performance between 10 and 11 here.
Yes, some runs i see dips... but i see them in both OS's.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Has anyone tested Steam games running 11?


Yup. Admittedly, I have a very limited Steam library and I haven't tried all of them. The Steam client, Secret Of Mana, Trials of Mana, Command & Conquer Red Alert 3 and all the Final Fantasy's work perfectly. I own but haven't tested any of the Halo games, but I'm sure they'll work fine.

What games are giving you issues? Or were you just asking?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 20, 2021)

In some sense the slow Ryzen cache bug shows that real changes are being made with Windows 11 and now just cosmetic add-ons.


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Or were you just asking?



Yep, just asking. Didn't know if people were having issues with Steam or not.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, just asking. Didn't know if people were having issues with Steam or not.


Fair enough. I'm having no issues with Steam or Epic. I don't run Galaxy(I direct download all of my GOG titles) so I can't speak on that one, but I doubt it's having issues either. Honestly, Windows 11 is gaming ready and I have moved on to it and am not looking back. You all know how picky I am about running Windows a particular way.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 20, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Yep, just asking. Didn't know if people were having issues with Steam or not.


None so far.


----------



## animal007uk (Oct 20, 2021)

All my games on steam and uplay and origin and more are all working fine.

Also when was this AMD cache patch ment to be out? i heard the 19th but not had no updates yet and am also on the retail version i guess as updated from windows 10


----------



## Hypnotized621 (Oct 20, 2021)

I'm wondering myself where's that Microsoft update that was supposed to come out yesterday? Somebody said don't expect it until the end of the week or the next couple weeks. Hopefully AMD releases that chipset driver tomorrow and maybe my motherboard manufacturer will release a bios update soon. I'm not getting the frame rates I should be getting in ArmA 3.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 20, 2021)

Introducing Android™ Apps on Windows 11 to Windows Insiders
					

Windows is a platform for creators Windows is the most open platform on the planet for creators. Part of living our commitment to openness is welcoming partner technologies and content that deliver powerful experiences. And what makes Window




					blogs.windows.com
				




It's just for insiders right now, but I imagine in a few months at most it will reach general availability. It's not yet available. It seems it's just about to launch but not yet

Something to note, though, it runs on HyperV, so you might need to enable virtualization (both the UEFI switch and the Windows features) to use it.









						Announcing Android™ apps on Windows 11 Preview for Windows Insiders in the Beta Channel
					

UPDATED 1/26/22: The preview of Android™ apps on Windows 11 is now available for Windows Insiders in the Release Preview Channel in the U.S.   UPDATED 11/4: The preview of Android™ apps on Windows 11 is now available for Windows




					blogs.windows.com
				




Also, only available on Beta channel (strange) for computers set to US region, and you need a US-based Amazon account.


----------



## Hypnotized621 (Oct 20, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Introducing Android™ Apps on Windows 11 to Windows Insiders
> 
> 
> Windows is a platform for creators Windows is the most open platform on the planet for creators. Part of living our commitment to openness is welcoming partner technologies and content that deliver powerful experiences. And what makes Window
> ...



Are you talking about VBS? The SSD caching software I use causes Windows to crash when I restart my PC every time I enable it.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 20, 2021)

Hypnotized621 said:


> Are you talking about VBS? The SSD caching software I use causes Windows to crash when I restart my PC every time I enable it.


No, just the CPU virtualization capability (Intel's VT-x or AMD-V) in UEFI (at least on my X570 board it's called SVM), and the Hyper-V feature in Windows (though I imagine that if you enable the Android Subsystem, it will toggle on HyperV and anything else it might need by itself).

Not sure what happens if you also enable HyperV, though. Memory integrity, which is HVCI, can be disabled even if you have HyperV enabled, but I'm not aware of other virtualization-based security features that might be working in the background, which might affect your caching program, if such currently unknown-to-me features actually exist.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 20, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Introducing Android™ Apps on Windows 11 to Windows Insiders
> 
> 
> Windows is a platform for creators Windows is the most open platform on the planet for creators. Part of living our commitment to openness is welcoming partner technologies and content that deliver powerful experiences. And what makes Window
> ...


HyperV you say? Hard pass. HyperV is completely disabled on my systems. Android apps on Windows is little more than a novelty anyway.


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 20, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> No, just the CPU virtualization capability (Intel's VT-x or AMD-V) in UEFI (at least on my X570 board it's called SVM), and the Hyper-V feature in Windows (though I imagine that if you enable the Android Subsystem, it will toggle on HyperV and anything else it might need by itself).
> 
> Not sure what happens if you also enable HyperV, though. Memory integrity, which is HVCI, can be disabled even if you have HyperV enabled, but I'm not aware of other virtualization-based security features that might be working in the background, which might affect your caching program, if such currently unknown-to-me features actually exist.



I notice that even though I have HVCI and VBS disabled completely it's still a massive performance hit if I leave VT on in the bios -- only when i shut it off completely does performance come back to normal.

Unfortunately I run WSL2, docker and VMs for my dev work and testing so usually I just eat the 15% cpu hit and just play games when I can leaving it on.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> HyperV you say? Hard pass. HyperV is completely disabled on my systems. Android apps on Windows is little more than a novelty anyway.


Mhm, as of right now it's interesting but of little use for most people, I suppose. 



phanbuey said:


> I notice that even though I have HVCI and VBS disabled completely it's still a massive performance hit if I leave VT on in the bios -- only when i shut it off completely does performance come back to normal.
> 
> Unfortunately I run WSL2, docker and VMs for my dev work and testing so usually I just eat the 15% cpu hit and just play games when I can leaving it on.


Sort of same, not WSL though, just a VM. Figured that I might as well just turn everything on and call it a day.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 21, 2021)

I think they are having a hard time fixing the CPU problem it might take a while


----------



## Shrek (Oct 21, 2021)

I thought it was fixed with 22000.282


Hello Windows Insiders, today we’re releasing Windows 11 Build 22000.282 to Windows Insiders in the Beta and Release Preview Channels.

This update includes the following improvements:

We fixed an L3 caching issue that might affect performance in some applications on devices that have AMD Ryzen processors after upgrading to Windows 11 (original release).
...


----------



## GerKNG (Oct 21, 2021)

reading through the last 5 pages convinced me to stay away from W11


----------



## freeagent (Oct 21, 2021)

Aida says it sucks, and it benches lower in some things but for the most part its ok. I mean for regular day to day stuff it feels fine, it feels pretty good, and looks a bit nicer. I kind of like it.. 10 always looked so blah..


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 21, 2021)

*UPP-DUMP*

*LINK*


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 21, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> reading through the last 5 pages convinced me to stay away from W11





freeagent said:


> Aida says it sucks, and it benches lower in some things but for the most part its ok. I mean for regular day to day stuff it feels fine, it feels pretty good, and looks a bit nicer. I kind of like it.. 10 always looked so blah..



Benching lower in synthetic benchmarks but the games I play are consistently, noticeably smoother and less stutter than 10. And that's without the latest L3 patch. Which is odd because CPU clocks are way down in CPU-bound games, and it still often chooses the wrong cores at the moment.

The new subtler Windows sounds alone are much more acceptable for me. The old 10 disconnect/connect/UAC/login sounds are so jarring and honestly freaking annoying. 

In any case, it's less about "11 bad" and more that if it ain't broke, don't fix it. Only reason I jumped on 11 was because I was overdue for a clean install anyway.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 21, 2021)

Yes it is hammering all of my cores too, she gets pretty toasty.. but its nice to see her stretch her legs a little.. I just have the regular not an insider install, and it runs games just fine. Also probably the reason why I couldn't run +200 reliably with 11.. if the schedular is pretending to be the new guy.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 21, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yes it is hammering all of my cores too, she gets pretty toasty.. but its nice to see her stretch her legs a little.. I just have the regular not an insider install, and it runs games just fine. Also probably the reason why I couldn't run +200 reliably with 11.. if the schedular is pretending to be the new guy.



Might be some lower ranked core already having previously unstable CO but previously never stressed so never exposed instability? +200 only raises the global ceiling so only affects cores that can actually hit 5150.

Still haven't seen the 10-15% performance claims. Perhaps 3080/3090 is needed? On my end it just looks like another day in AIDA land where its wacky bugs not representative of performance anywhere else.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 21, 2021)

Time for   

Cant focus enough to write the reply I had


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 21, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> The new subtler Windows sounds alone are much more acceptable for me. The old 10 disconnect/connect/UAC/login sounds are so jarring and honestly freaking annoying.



Yes, I very much like the soft approach. 

My experiences with windows 11 thus far are great really. The changes and things I was most apprehensive about turned out to be non-issues; or simply small enough that I got used to the change.

I thankfully use all sorts of different OSs for work, so im used to different, but even still the changes in 11 as far as usability havent been as monumental as early articles suggested. Thats  a good thing for those that want to give it a shot.

I put windows 11 as a evolution rather than a replacement, and overall a good one.


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 21, 2021)

Downloading the iso now. Though I'm still on the fence about installing. I know I have a spare nvme around here somewhere...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2021)

Oh btw the one CPU with the 15% loss was the 3700x, on default 65W settings. I think the 2700x was next most affected (latency between the two CCX's skyrocketing at times)
Thing is, the lower results didn't happen 100% of the time, so the overall loss in performance was really hard to notice. You had to run and rerun benches and save the slowest results.




GerKNG said:


> reading through the last 5 pages convinced me to stay away from W11


22000.282 is on the release preview channel, if betas are unsuitable.
It was only an issue in synthetic benches, but worth finding and fixing.


Oh and god yes the little changes matter. The better multi monitor support, the way you can split 4 windows onto a monitor instead of 2 by dragging to corners, the softer sounds...
A super basic user goes "they're the same!" but there's a lot of subtle improvements


----------



## phanbuey (Oct 21, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Might be some lower ranked core already having previously unstable CO but previously never stressed so never exposed instability? +200 only raises the global ceiling so only affects cores that can actually hit 5150.
> 
> Still haven't seen the 10-15% performance claims. Perhaps 3080/3090 is needed? On my end it just looks like another day in AIDA land where its wacky bugs not representative of performance anywhere else.



It's in stuff like Shadow of The Tomb Raider bench -CPU game and random other benches where you're already pulling north of 200FPS.  With a tuned 5900x I doubt you would ever see it without a spreadsheet and some science.  That poor soul with a 3950x / 3900x with a 3080/90 will feel it quite a bit though, like going back from zen 2 to zen+.


----------



## Flanker (Oct 21, 2021)

Sooooooo I still haven't got the upgrade option from Windows Update yet. It just says I'm eligible. I guess they still have some issues to sort out. Oh well not in a hurry.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> It's in stuff like Shadow of The Tomb Raider bench -CPU game and random other benches where you're already pulling north of 200FPS.  With a tuned 5900x I doubt you would ever see it without a spreadsheet and some science.  That poor soul with a 3950x / 3900x with a 3080/90 will feel it quite a bit though, like going back from zen 2 to zen+.


My brother has an ITX build with a 3700x and 3080, and he couldn't tell the difference going from 10 to the "bad" build of 11, playing GR: breakpoint with me


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 21, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> It's in stuff like Shadow of The Tomb Raider bench -CPU game and random other benches where you're already pulling north of 200FPS.  With a tuned 5900x I doubt you would ever see it without a spreadsheet and some science.  That poor soul with a 3950x / 3900x with a 3080/90 will feel it quite a bit though, like going back from zen 2 to zen+.



I'll have to test a wider variety of stuff. So far CPU benches do score visibly lower but it's in the 1-2% range. My last foray into the SoTTR thread left a bit of a sour taste. All I know is that the L3 patch has posted no improvements in CPU and memory benches so far, so hope the perf comes back some other way.

Though I can imagine the lower in-game CPU clocks must be penalized _somewhere _so deep down I'm not surprised by 10-15%. BUt the frametimes are good if not better so barring major avg fps penalties I'd say it's still a positive experience.

Only major hiccup is that I can't reliably alt-tab in csgo. I play 4:3 stretched so alt-tab was always a bit of a chore but 11 often refuses to switch back into the game once tabbed out.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 21, 2021)

Flanker said:


> Sooooooo I still haven't got the upgrade option from Windows Update yet. It just says I'm eligible. I guess they still have some issues to sort out. Oh well not in a hurry.


Patience. The upgrade offer could show up next week or next year.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2021)

Flanker said:


> Sooooooo I still haven't got the upgrade option from Windows Update yet. It just says I'm eligible. I guess they still have some issues to sort out. Oh well not in a hurry.


Just fresh install. Back up all your important files, download the ISO with the Windows 11 Media Creation Tool and install that way. Make sure you have your Windows 10 CDKey ready or buy a new Windows 11 CDKey. Then you don't have to wait. That process will take you a few hours or a day at most.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 21, 2021)

Flanker said:


> Sooooooo I still haven't got the upgrade option from Windows Update yet. It just says I'm eligible. I guess they still have some issues to sort out. Oh well not in a hurry.


Hi,
Yeah there's really not enough difference from win-10 to jump on 11 atm unless you're just bored or something

Think most the fuss is about ms saying people can't have it so it makes people want it more lol
11 being faster well I've yet to notice any real different there either from 10 I haven't ran any benchmarks on x299 rig to see what they show.

z490 rig just got freed up and found a ssd to use so I may upgrade it Friday.... and see what's up I won't clean install x299 upgrade went just fine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I think they are having a hard time fixing the CPU problem it might take a while


Nope, they already have a fix and it's been pushed out to the Insider builds. It seems to be working as intended. It'll go live for mainstream soon.


----------



## Hypnotized621 (Oct 21, 2021)

Hey guys, should I join the Beta or release preview channel?


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 21, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> My experiences with windows 11 thus far are great really. I put windows 11 as a evolution rather than a replacement, and overall a good one.


I agree! my experience has been the same.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 21, 2021)

Hypnotized621 said:


> Hey guys, should I join the Beta or release preview channel?



Why do you want to join either channel? That's a more important question.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2021)

Hypnotized621 said:


> Hey guys, should I join the Beta or release preview channel?





windwhirl said:


> Why do you want to join either channel? That's a more important question.


Exactly. What would be the purpose? The dev builds are for testing and experimentation, not for daily use.


----------



## outpt (Oct 21, 2021)

did w11 regular update method and l3 cache acting like it should. not that i could tell any difference any way


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 21, 2021)

Isn't Beta the Final release per say?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Isn't Beta the Final release per say?


For 22000.194 that was true. But the beta has been branched off already.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> For 22000.194 that was true. But the beta has been branched off already.


DL'ing WiN11 now on my 1.9MB connection says 1H30M lol poor where I live


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 21, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Isn't Beta the Final release per say?


Like Lex said, Beta is branched off. You can expect to get a build up to a month in advance of said build reaching general availability, and it might get changed along the way to GAC (basically, if someone reports an issue and supposing it gets looked at in time, Microsoft might not push said build to GAC or Release Preview at all and instead try to fix it in a different Beta build which will then be pushed to RPC and/or GAC if no glaring issues are reported)


----------



## Hypnotized621 (Oct 21, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Why do you want to join either channel? That's a more important question.



because I like my computer stable. Sorry I'm not a hardcorez tech tester with a virgin badge for IT and years of experience plugging in printers for old people.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2021)

Hypnotized621 said:


> because I like my computer stable. Sorry I'm not a hardcorez tech tester with a virgin badge for IT and years of experience plugging in printers for old people.


No worries. No harm in asking. If you are worried about the Ryzen L3 cache thing, the fix is in the beta channel now, being tested and should be live for mainstream channel next week.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 21, 2021)

Hypnotized621 said:


> because I like my computer stable.


Then don't join either channel, remain in General Availability Channel (in other words, stay out of Windows Insider).


Hypnotized621 said:


> Sorry I'm not a hardcorez tech tester with a virgin badge for IT and years of experience plugging in printers for old people.


No need for the passive-agressive exasperation, though.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Make sure you have your Windows 10 CDKey ready or buy a new Windows 11 CDKey.


And if you're lucky like me you won't even need that


----------



## thesmokingman (Oct 21, 2021)

FireFox said:


> And if you're lucky like me you won't even need that


This. 

Also when you run the W11 health check, it says W11 is free.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2021)

FireFox said:


> And if you're lucky like me you won't even need that


What? That's the second time you've made a statement like that. What are you talking about?


thesmokingman said:


> Also when you run the W11 health check, it says W11 is free.


AFAIK, a CDKey is still needed for activation.


----------



## outpt (Oct 21, 2021)

L3 cache fixed 
Preferred cores fix

boost clock single thread down 75mhz
MT down 600 points 

What more could I ask for.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 21, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? That's the second time you've made a statement like that. What are you talking about?


Ask @ThrashZone 
Sure he can explain you better than me.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 21, 2021)

outpt said:


> L3 cache fixed
> Preferred cores fix
> 
> boost clock single thread down 75mhz
> ...



You know what's funny? Win 11 is clocking exactly as it should, but the scores just don't add up. It reminds me of the clock stretching from Zen 2. I just couldn't get past 675 in CPU-Z on Win 11 no matter what I tried, fix or no fix. That's stock, no CO-level performance. Reinstalled Win 10 21H1, and now back to 685 on the first run. HWInfo reports the exact same clocks (~4.91GHz), but different scores.

CPU-Z MT was also fluctuating like mad, but clocks were stable and didn't change from run to run............Cinebench R23 was only 100pts off MT, and ST score was basically the same. Just a very weird experience overall.

Somehow I doubt that the fix can be properly issued through chipset drivers alone, they haven't substantially affected boosting for more than a year. Something tells me the answer lies in AGESA, as usual.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 21, 2021)

2021-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5006746) is available.

22000.282

My apologies if this has already been noted.


----------



## LowProfileDegenBuild (Oct 21, 2021)

I still cannot move on to windows 11 still says my stuff is not supported so it is looking more like my old PC will not be able to do the upgrade.


----------



## outpt (Oct 21, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 2021-10 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5006746) is available.
> 
> 22000.282


that's the version i downloaded this morning and chipset drivers and every thing "seems" fine. No blue screens err. black screens. palying with pbo at the moment


----------



## Shrek (Oct 21, 2021)

LowProfileDegenBuild said:


> I still cannot move on to windows 11 still says my stuff is not supported so it is looking more like my old PC will not be able to do the upgrade.



I used one of the workarounds and am running it on a Core 2 without secure boot.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2021)

LowProfileDegenBuild said:


> I still cannot move on to windows 11 still says my stuff is not supported so it is looking more like my old PC will not be able to do the upgrade.


Then backup your important files and do a fresh install using bypass methods. It's easily done.



Andy Shiekh said:


> I used one of the workaround and am running it on a Core 2 without secure boot.


Exactly. All of the PC's I have that were running 10 are now running 11. Not one of them have TPM or SecureBoot enabled.

@LowProfileDegenBuild
Do not believe microsoft BS. The requirements and limitations are completely artificial and easily bypassed.


----------



## LowProfileDegenBuild (Oct 21, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I used one of the workaround and am running it on a Core 2 without secure boot.


I might try the workaround but if my PC breaks or anything I have no way to repair it so if I end up really itching to try it I will try the workaround.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 21, 2021)

LowProfileDegenBuild said:


> I might try the workaround but if my PC breaks or anything I have no way to repair it so if I end up really itching to try it I will try the workaround.


Dude it won't break as I'm running it on my 775 Build


----------



## LowProfileDegenBuild (Oct 21, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Dude it won't break as I'm running it on my 775 Build


The PC I am currently on came to me with a bluescreen error, Critical Structure Corruption Error and ANYTHING can be causing it. I switch my ram around did not fix it ran every program everyone PC tech person said to run all came back telling me nothing was wrong with my PC. A few days ago I did some shit using windows program stuff and I haven't seen the blue screen error since but that doesn't mean I fixed it. So with my error and my terrible luck I don't wanna risk it yet.

The error when it first started would happen at worse 5 times a day then as the year went on it would only do it after initial start up then never do it again till I start it up again the next day.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 21, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I think they are having a hard time fixing the CPU problem it might take a while


It's been fixed for days, i've been told it's now on main release updates.
AMD's fix is also out

AMD Ryzen™ Chipset Driver Release Notes (3.10.08.506) | AMD

AMD is on point with clear documentation on this one





Also important with the W10/11 beta and release preview channels: You can hit an "opt out next update" button that does what it says, getting you fixes you need *now* without any long term risks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 21, 2021)

LowProfileDegenBuild said:


> I might try the workaround but if my PC breaks or anything I have no way to repair it so if I end up really itching to try it I will try the workaround.


You really should give it a go. You're new to the site, so you don't know just how much I dislike Windows 8/8.1/10. I loved 7 and I think 11 is a wonderful return to good form when the silly requirements and limitations are removed. I like it a lot and for many reasons. Of course this is just my opinion. Not everyone agrees.



Mussels said:


> i've been told it's now on main release updates.


Not quite yet, it's still in preview, but it's close.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 22, 2021)

I just saw this at ElevenForum:



			
				swarfega said:
			
		

> It's now showing up on stable release of 11.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You really should give it a go. You're new to the site, so you don't know just how much I dislike Windows 8/8.1/10. I loved 7 and I think 11 is a wonderful return to good form when the silly requirements and limitations are removed. I like it a lot and for many reasons.



An interesting perspective; Windows 11 is nice I admit, but is it so different from Windows 10?


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 22, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> An interesting perspective; Windows 11 is nice I admit, but is it so different from Windows 10?


To me.... Windows 11 is just a skin over 10. Stick with 10. Though I have 11 on my system plus 10 and LTSC as well just bc I can and thank God all have same bootloader


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2021)

It's probably a staggered release and it'll come out to everyone over the next day or two


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> I just saw this at ElevenForum: It's now showing up on stable release of 11.


Which one?


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 22, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Windows 11 gives me a headache,
> 
> Which one?


I assume the one you DL from Microsoft...


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I assume the one you DL from Microsoft...


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 22, 2021)

FireFox said:


>


*LINK* 

Of course I had to use the reg bypass but All is good


----------



## FireFox (Oct 22, 2021)

Mussels said:


> It's probably a staggered release and it'll come out to everyone over the next day or two


@theFOoL 
I was referring to that


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 22, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Which one?


The major update addressing Ryzen performance issues, TMK.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 22, 2021)

I haven't read through every page of this thread but to get to the point, those who have installed 11 on official non compliance HW, are you all able to get that OS updates still?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 22, 2021)

Yep


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 22, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Yep


Really? that's confident. But how long for....


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 22, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> Really? that's confident. But how long for....


Well that's the thing... We just don't know. M$ might just be like "Ah let's give them a year's worth of updates" but that me with nice thoughts


----------



## AlwaysHope (Oct 22, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Well that's the thing... We just don't know. M$ might just be like "Ah let's give them a year's worth of updates" but that me with nice thoughts


Yes, think they'll do something like that. I mean they are not silly & know too well how many "hackers" are out there so it's only a matter of time before they come up with something, somehow, to give unofficial hardware 'hacks' the chop.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 22, 2021)

Awww my server doesnt want to update with secure boot off. rude.
The reg fixes dont work either, so i'll have to run it "normal"


Google is shit, i really need to know what will happen with moving an OS drive between systems, or changed hardware without resetting those keys.
I like being able to move my SSD to another system and get it working instantly, or restoring a backup from machine 1 to machine 2.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> An interesting perspective; Windows 11 is nice I admit, but is it so different from Windows 10?


In my opinion, yes. The changes are very significant.



Mussels said:


> Google is shit, i really need to know what will happen with moving an OS drive between systems, or changed hardware without resetting those keys.
> I like being able to move my SSD to another system and get it working instantly, or restoring a backup from machine 1 to machine 2.


I might be missing something, but why is that Googles fault/problem?

Anyway, with Windows 10/11 you should just be able to plug the drive in and let it rediscover the new hardware. Windows will need reactivation but if you have a retail CDKey, that should go smoothly. If you have an OEM key and it doesn't work, then you'll need to call the activation center. I've never seen them not activate.



FireFox said:


> Ask @ThrashZone
> Sure he can explain you better than me.


Still wondering about this...


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 22, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Spoiler: History
> 
> 
> 
> Last time we were discussing about Microsoft activating windows with stored key, when installed W11 To Go Microsoft activated that too, now i am wondering how is Microsoft activating every single OS i install





Spoiler: History






lexluthermiester said:


> What do you mean?





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Read a while back even a new build if you use the same network card 10 auto activates.





FireFox said:


> Still it doesn't makes any sense to me.
> My point is/was: i have one copy of W11 on my PC, then one hour later i add a new SSD and install a second copy of W11 then the same day i install another 2 copies of W11, so that's 4 copies of W11 in the same PC and Microsoft still activate of all then?





windwhirl said:


> Yes. They're on the same PC. I understand Microsoft licenses their Windows client OS per device, not per installation instance, for want of a better word





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I waiting for firefox to say he never activated the first 11 install and it just activated without a key entered
> In that case why ask why





FireFox said:


> I activated just one key ( W10 ) on 25 December 2020, that's it.





ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Then ms likes you very much





lexluthermiester said:


> What? That's the second time you've made a statement like that. What are you talking about?
> 
> AFAIK, a CDKey is still needed for activation.





FireFox said:


> Ask @ThrashZone
> Sure he can explain you better than me.





.


lexluthermiester said:


> Still wondering about this...



Hi,
Just have to read back on the history a little
Region could matter
Four installs isn't all that interesting on the same machine
Auto activating is but ip address could be why 11 auto activated


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 22, 2021)

> IP Address


I don't think that's how it works...


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 22, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I don't think that's how it works...


Hi,
Never know EU is an interesting region which tends to sue large companies.
Might be a MS cost of doing business there deal lol

Making a system image atm on z490 of 11 
See what happens 
Already got a banner on win-7 notepad after opening it that there's a new version available the nagging begins lol


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 22, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Auto activating is but ip address could be why 11 auto activated


For OEM devices Microsoft can make use of the serial numbers coded in the machine's firmware

Everything else, they can use the TPM module and/or the hardware identification (MAC address of the NIC, processor serial number if there is one, or any other information they can get through DMI)


----------



## stiffmeister (Oct 22, 2021)

Windows 11 developer pre release beta keeps changing my system language to US, from the UK anyone else have this problem


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 22, 2021)

stiffmeister said:


> Windows 11 developer pre release beta keeps changing my system language to US, from the UK anyone else have this problem


Not here...


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 22, 2021)

Hi,
So far first little test benchmark on FF-endwalker looks ugly compared to a recent run on 10's run

Doing another system image after turning off ms pretender and a bunch of other crapola using @W1zzard  scripts or same as used on 10 anyway not all of it then I'll play some more on z490.


----------



## stiffmeister (Oct 22, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Not here...


Only started about a week ago with the latest build update, though it's annoying as my keyboard language and my system time changes everytime i reboot


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 22, 2021)

stiffmeister said:


> Only started about a week ago with the latest build update, though it's annoying as my keyboard language and my system time changes every time i reboot


I have to ask "Just without screahing Ha" What's the difference in US/UK Keyboard


----------



## stiffmeister (Oct 22, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I have to ask "Just without screahing Ha" What's the difference in US/UK Keyboard


Just the position of some characters like @ and " are swapped around, there is no £ on the US layout, maybe a few others though they're the main ones I use regularly that makes it a hassle when it changes, funnily enough my KB is a US layout so when Windows changes to US language, the buttons on it work as intended though it still messes me up as I know where the correct position is for the UK characters regardless of what is printed on the keys


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 22, 2021)

stiffmeister said:


> Just the position of some characters like @ and " are swapped around, there is no £ on the US layout, maybe a few others though they're the main ones I use regularly that makes it a hassle when it changes, funnily enough my KB is a US layout so when Windows changes to US language, the buttons on it work as intended though it still messes me up as I know where the correct position is for the UK characters regardless of what is printed on the keys


Hi,
So it changes the clock so much like changing the region US to UK ?


----------



## stiffmeister (Oct 22, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> So it changes the clock so much like changing the region US to UK ?


No, that's the strange thing, the clock only changes by -1hr so definitely not US time


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 22, 2021)

stiffmeister said:


> No, that's the strange thing, the clock only changes by -1hr so definitely not US time


Hi,
Sounds like it's applying daylight savings time ?


----------



## outpt (Oct 22, 2021)

In the state’s MS believes everyone leaves on the west coast. 2-3 hr difference


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 22, 2021)

outpt said:


> In the state’s MS believes everyone leaves on the west coast. 2-3 hr difference


Indeed where on each install I'm forced to change after setup/First-Boot

Another Preview....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 22, 2021)

I think I'm still missing something. Are you all say that Windows 11 is self-activating without a key input?


----------



## stiffmeister (Oct 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think I'm still missing something. Are you all say that Windows 11 is self-activating without a key input?


if installing to a previously activated Windows 10 PC, yes


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 22, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think I'm still missing something. Are you all say that Windows 11 is self-activating without a key input?


Hi,

That was firefox's original question really 
His first 11 clean install self activated and three more which wasn't surprising but the first one is 

Probably tagged him from all the prior 11 beta/ insider installs.


----------



## stiffmeister (Oct 22, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Sounds like it's applying daylight savings time ?


Something like that, hopefully I have solved the UK/US language problem by removing all US language, KB options etc, though the time issue persists as I have just installed insider build 22483.1000 and my time has gone back an hour after the update, keyboard language settings have held this time, now I have disabled "set time automatically" and "adjust for daylight saving time" and set the correct time, hopefully that will stick until daylight savings come into play again and I can just change it manually.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think I'm still missing something. Are you all say that Windows 11 is self-activating without a key input?


Yes, at least... When I login with my account

Again though I'll probably go and try that other method as I know there is a CMD I know of when I searched some months back. The only thing I say... Is that All other Scripts I have for windows 10 works with windows 11


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I might be missing something, but why is that Googles fault/problem?
> 
> Anyway, with Windows 10/11 you should just be able to plug the drive in and let it rediscover the new hardware. Windows will need reactivation but if you have a retail CDKey, that should go smoothly. If you have an OEM key and it doesn't work, then you'll need to call the activation center. I've never seen them not activate.



Googles not able to find any information on secure boot that isn't recent discussions on how to break its requirements for W11

Everythings flooded with repetitive, irrelevant information to what i actually seek despite secure boots age



lexluthermiester said:


> I think I'm still missing something. Are you all say that Windows 11 is self-activating without a key input?


If the same system was activated with W10, yes.
Why? Because the use the same activation system and keys.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> If the same system was activated with W10, yes.
> Why? Because the use the same activation system and keys.


Even if you never used a Microsoft account?


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 23, 2021)

you know guy's Gmail or any other Emails are allowed not just M$/Hotmail-Now called Outlook Eh...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Even if you never used a Microsoft account?


They use a hardware hash, so yes. I believe MAC address of eth adaptor is a key there (even if you're not using it)


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 23, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> you know guy's Gmail or any other Emails are allowed not just M$/Hotmail-Now called Outlook Eh...


Hi,
You should be able to use a gmail account for a ms account if that's what you're asking.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You should be able to use a gmail account for a ms account if that's what you're asking.


Yes that's right I know that. Just thought maybe other's didn't


----------



## Mussels (Oct 23, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> you know guy's Gmail or any other Emails are allowed not just M$/Hotmail-Now called Outlook Eh...


Wait people didn't know that? I've always used Gmail for it

I dont think i can even use my Hotmail/Outlook email... havent logged in for a decade
Edit: yeah it's now somehow working with my Gmail login, as a new account.


----------



## Hugis (Oct 23, 2021)

Android in 11 works well with adb, i side loaded iplayer and a few other things and boom works great.






I did have to enable these for it to work : see below


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah funny how much uses hyper-v and there for core isolation security features.

Same clocks and tweaks from @W1zzard scripts win-10 on top
Windows 11,








						I scored 70 589 in Night Raid
					

Intel Core i9-10900K Processor, NVIDIA Titan Xp x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 11}




					www.3dmark.com
				



Windows 10,








						I scored 70 948 in Night Raid
					

Intel Core i9-10900K Processor, NVIDIA Titan Xp x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 23, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Yeah funny how much uses hyper-v and there for core isolation security features.


Not really, virtualization features keep it relatively snappy while adding a security layer


Hugis said:


> Android in 11 works well with adb, i side loaded iplayer and a few other things and boom works great.
> 
> View attachment 222047
> 
> ...


So sideloading is already there. Cool!


----------



## Hugis (Oct 23, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Not really, virtualization features keep it relatively snappy while adding a security layer
> 
> So sideloading is already there. Cool!


Yup


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hugis said:


> Android in 11 works well with adb, i side loaded iplayer and a few other things and boom works great.
> 
> View attachment 222047
> 
> ...


looks good, now i can play plants vs zombies on my laptop without adding emulator


----------



## Hugis (Oct 23, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> looks good, now i can play plants vs zombies on my laptop without adding emulator


want me to try?


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 23, 2021)

Hugis said:


> want me to try?


if u don't mind
just curious how far win 11 perform the apps on cross OS


----------



## Hugis (Oct 23, 2021)

well it ask me my age with a slider then crashed the app, i used this version btw
plants-vs-zombies-free-2-9-10.apk

Edit : im guessing it might be because of no google store/play.. looking into it now


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 23, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Not really, virtualization features keep it relatively snappy while adding a security layer


Hi,
Same as running a virtual machine android is the os and it's app is what you're accessing.
Point being it's all sharing resources with the host os being win-11 and mostly using 11 memory.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 23, 2021)

stiffmeister said:


> if installing to a previously activated Windows 10 PC, yes


Well of course, but that's not a fresh install.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> 
> That was firefox's original question really
> His first 11 clean install self activated and three more which wasn't surprising but the first one is
> ...


Ah ok, that makes more sense.

I was thinking that I'd never heard of Windows activating itself without a CDKey having been inputted by the user. OEM system frequently do this but that is because they have the OEM CDKey nested in the BIOS code.



Mussels said:


> Googles not able to find any information on secure boot that isn't recent discussions on how to break its requirements for W11
> 
> Everythings flooded with repetitive, irrelevant information to what i actually seek despite secure boots age


Oh my bad. I must have missed the secureboot part.. AFAIK, a secureboot enabled install will not migrate to a new PC even if you transfer the TPM key with it and the cryptographic keys are locked to the hardware profile of the drive, the host motherboard and maybe the CPU. While I could be wrong on part of that, I've never been able to make a install migration work on a secureboot enabled install, which is one of the reasons I firmly refuse to work with secureboot.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 23, 2021)

Something i find pretty stupid is that you can install windows on your Pc then remove the SSD go to your friend house install your SSD into his Pc and use your OS with Microsoft activated 
If that how Microsoft works then good for them.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Something i find pretty stupid is that you can install windows on your Pc then remove the SSD go to your friend house install your SSD into his Pc and use your OS with Microsoft activated
> If that how Microsoft works then good for them.


Well to my knowledge the activation process isn't done by  systems installs or whatever but by a script in which a file tells the OS your Activated

On the note... As I mentioned earlier awhile back I just searched and here's my first results *LINK*


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Something i find pretty stupid is that you can install windows on your Pc then remove the SSD go to your friend house install your SSD into his Pc and use your OS with Microsoft activated
> If that how Microsoft works then good for them.


Hi,
Now that's a real windows to go lol
But version they use might make a difference.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 23, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Well to my knowledge the activation process isn't done by  systems installs or whatever but by a script in which a file tells the OS your Activated
> 
> On the note... As I mentioned earlier awhile back I just searched and here's my first results *LINK*


A copy of windows installed and activated on X Pc when transferred to another Pc it should allow you to continue using the OS but deactivate it.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 23, 2021)

FireFox said:


> A copy of windows installed and activated on X Pc when transferred to another Pc it should allow you to continue using the OS but deactivate it.


That is true just like I made a Go Edition of 11 Ha


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Oct 23, 2021)

Mussels said:


> It's been fixed for days, i've been told it's now on main release updates.
> AMD's fix is also out
> 
> AMD Ryzen™ Chipset Driver Release Notes (3.10.08.506) | AMD
> ...


thank you for the info i updated both os and chipset driver and my cinebench 20 scores went from 8000 and something to 9000 and something don't remember exact scores


----------



## Mussels (Oct 24, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Something i find pretty stupid is that you can install windows on your Pc then remove the SSD go to your friend house install your SSD into his Pc and use your OS with Microsoft activated
> If that how Microsoft works then good for them.


I have a portable SSD i use here for that sort of thing, usually with laptop diagnosis
The activation periodically re-checks (30 days? 180? no idea) and can de-activate at times

Put it back into a system with a valid registered key, and its back

I dont know if others have noticed, but the multi 'window' thing lets you do 4 windows at a time now per screen, not two
So click and drag the title bar of a window to the top corner and bam: you get to pick 3 others to fill the screen

Having 8 windows at a time is funsies- and a huge productivity boost on 1440p and 4k screens


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 25, 2021)

Went ahead and bought a key this morning not sure what I'm gonna test it on yet though.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2021)

Just... use an old, existing key?

Those are basically stolen keys from stickers on cases


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Just... use an old, existing key?
> 
> Those are basically stolen keys from stickers on cases


No no they're stolen oem stickers with unscratched codes  got the key, OEM sticker is in the post.

And my old keys are not accessible ATM in a drawer 9000km away


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2021)

I feel like theres a market for going through photos on google and doing a ZOOM. ENHANCE. and stealing old windows 7 keys from all the dells in every office pic


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 25, 2021)

@Mussels I'm thinking that's keys are more likely Lenovo  bigger market share here.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi...Is anyone here running windows 11 on a AMD Ryzen 5 3500 processor? is the processor fully supported? i got one from a friend for free and would like to upgrade my old ryzen 5 1600 on a B450 motherboard to the ryzen 3500 processor and upgrade from windows 10 to windows 11..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2021)

Jose Jeswin said:


> Hi...Is anyone here running windows 11 on a AMD Ryzen 5 3500 processor? is the processor fully supported? i got one from a friend for free and would like to upgrade my old ryzen 5 1600 on a B450 motherboard to the ryzen 3500 processor and upgrade from windows 10 to windows 11..


You might need to update the bios on that board for the new CPU, but yes that CPU will run Windows 11 perfectly.


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Oct 25, 2021)

i have already updated the bios..amd processor support list for win 11 shows just an entry for '3500 Processor'.....does it mean the ryzen 5 3500?...mine is an OEM processor...its the cause for my confusion...


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2021)

Jose Jeswin said:


> i have already updated the bios..amd processor support list for win 11 shows just an entry for '3500 Processor'.....does it mean the ryzen 5 3500?...mine is an OEM processor...its the cause for my confusion...


3500 OEM is Zen 2, you're good to go


----------



## Jose Jeswin (Oct 25, 2021)

thank you lex luthermiester and mussels..


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 25, 2021)

How is M$ gonna force you using an "online M$ account" with a W11 Home version clean install without internet connection?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 25, 2021)

Interesting, installed a fresh 11 on my laptop (Thinkpad E540, 4th gen Intel) without any hiccups and without any tinkering of the install media or anything. It has TPM (dunno about the version) so I guess it's somewhat supported.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> How is M$ gonna force you using an "online M$ account" with a W11 Home version clean install without internet connection?


You're not supposed to use it without Internet /s

The setup program just doesn't progress any further until you connect to the Internet. I tested that during a clean install of W11 home edition on my mum's laptop.


Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Interesting, installed a fresh 11 on my laptop (Thinkpad E540, 4th gen Intel) without any hiccups and without any tinkering of the install media or anything. It has TPM (dunno about the version) so I guess it's somewhat supported.


Weird. But good nonetheless


----------



## FireFox (Oct 25, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Interesting, installed a fresh 11 on my laptop (Thinkpad E540, 4th gen Intel) without any hiccups and without any tinkering of the install media or anything. It has TPM (dunno about the version) so I guess it's somewhat supported.


If it has TPM why shouldn't it be supported?


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Went ahead and bought a key this morning not sure what I'm gonna test it on yet though.View attachment 222300


Hi,
Well you can get a 5 pack for 50.us lol 
This stuff goes on every month








						GoDeal24 Brings You Genuine Software At Outstanding Prices
					

GoDeal24 is celebrating the launch of the new Windows 11 operating system. Get Genuine Windows 11 Pro at just $19.46, and install Windows 11 directly on your brand-new PC. Windows 11 Home is also available, for $18.60. Get packs of 5 for both editions of Windows 11, and install across multiple...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## FireFox (Oct 25, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Well you can get a 5 pack for 50.us lol


I like those that costs just €1/€1.50


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> If it has TPM why shouldn't it be supported?


Isn't the official requirement a 8th gen Core or Zen+?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> If it has TPM why shouldn't it be supported?



Haswell CPU's aren't officially supported..


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 25, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Isn't the official requirement a 8th gen Core or Zen+?


Too my Guess if you have TPM 1.2/2.0 WiN will just install regardless...


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I like those that costs just €1/€1.50


Hi,
Yep lol 
China but what ever


----------



## FireFox (Oct 25, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Isn't the official requirement a 8th gen Core or Zen+?


My bad, didn't know which CPU you owned.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep lol
> China but what ever


Nope.
Germany.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 25, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Too my Guess if you have TPM 1.2/2.0 WiN will just install regardless...


I guess, I don't have a clue what's the TPM version of my laptop. Just put the "security chip" on in its BIOS.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 25, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> TPM 1.2/2.0 WiN will just install regardless...


Right.
I posted a link time ago about the TPM 1.2 been supported.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Right.
> I posted a link time ago about the TPM 1.2 been supported.



Well my laptop doesn't support it because of the i3 7100U CPU (4-threads) it says.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Well my laptop doesn't support it because of the i3 7100U CPU (4-threads) it says.


Well on my HP Pavilion 15 is doesn't have this TPM-Nonesense  but with the Reg File Import WiN11 works beautifully


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> My bad, didn't know which CPU you owned.
> 
> 
> Nope.
> Germany.


Hi,
No go deals is out of China 
Got a 5 pack 2 win-11's already activated lol
Also got 2 win-10 with office 2016 plus haven't used these yet.



P4-630 said:


> Well my laptop doesn't support it because of the i3 7100U CPU (4-threads) it says.


Just hop over the silly new requirements.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2021)

Jose Jeswin said:


> i have already updated the bios..amd processor support list for win 11 shows just an entry for '3500 Processor'.....does it mean the ryzen 5 3500?...mine is an OEM processor...its the cause for my confusion...


It'll run fine. No worries.


P4-630 said:


> How is M$ gonna force you using an "online M$ account" with a W11 Home version clean install without internet connection?


There are ways around that, but the best choice is just to use Windows 11 Pro. If you gotta do a fresh install, so be it..


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi,
Yeah why bother with home version 
pro is only 8.us :/


----------



## FireFox (Oct 25, 2021)

Tbh i don't know why people use the home edition 
Is there any difference between Pro and Enterprise for Gaming?


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Tbh i don't know why people use the home edition


Because it ships on most OEM devices by default unless you configure it explicitly for the Pro edition at purchase time or buy a business model.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 25, 2021)

US being hit by huge cyber attacks, Microsoft warns | The Independent

Now we know why MS is so concerned about security in Windows 11


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 25, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> US being hit by huge cyber attacks, Microsoft warns | The Independent
> 
> Now we know why MS is so concerned about security in Windows 11


I mean, all these security measures were based on what the US DoD uses


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi,
Upgrading x99 win-10 pro to 11 pro atm
Another hop over all security requirements deleting apprairs....dll
Going to change keys to the 5 pack key so no issues keeping 10 on it.



Andy Shiekh said:


> US being hit by huge cyber attacks, Microsoft warns | The Independent
> 
> Now we know why MS is so concerned about security in Windows 11



Those are hitting governments and large companies where the money is or coin really is worth hitting
Mom and pop is a zero net gain.


----------



## mtosev (Oct 25, 2021)

I upgraded my Windows 10 installation to 11 last week and everything went smoothly. This is the first time that I actually did an upgrade from a previous version of the OS. I see that they changed a lot of stuff and I'm wondering if there is any demo/video that showcases the new features available in the OS?


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 25, 2021)

mtosev said:


> I upgraded my Windows 10 installation to 11 last week and everything went smoothly. This is the first time that I actually did an upgrade from a previous version of the OS. I see that they changed a lot of stuff and I'm wondering if there is any demo/video that showcases the new features available in the OS?


It has been probably covered by most tech youtubers by now
Have this one









Also, if you want a text version, Wikipedia has two pages dedicated to new and removed features in Windows 11





						Features new to Windows 11 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








						List of features removed in Windows 11 - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> US being hit by huge cyber attacks, Microsoft warns | The Independent
> 
> Now we know why MS is so concerned about security in Windows 11


BS. I smell a rat. Besides, SecureBoot and TPM will do nothing for malware. It's a smokescreen to gain more control over user PCs. This is just more fearmongering. Don't be fools and buy into it..

The best steps users can take to protect themselves are as follows;

1. When not using the internet, disconnect from it.

2. Use a web browser configured for privacy and security, including extensions like adblockers, script blockers and cookie blockers/auto-deleters.

3. Control yourselves while on the web, IE do NOT visit sites that fall into the " IShouldNotBeHere.com " category.


----------



## Falkentyne (Oct 25, 2021)

mtosev said:


> I upgraded my Windows 10 installation to 11 last week and everything went smoothly. This is the first time that I actually did an upgrade from a previous version of the OS. I see that they changed a lot of stuff and I'm wondering if there is any demo/video that showcases the new features available in the OS?



I updated from 10 (20H2) to 11 but it caused something to run amok with windows firewall, with literally 2 errors appearing every second in event viewer
Something like: _The Windows Firewall service terminated_ with the following _service_-_specific error: The parameter is incorrect
And it seemed to stop the Store from working and then when store failed to update an app, the start menu wouldn't open or would barely open then close instantly.
Repeated repair installs didnt fix the problem.
Had to just give up yesterday and install windows 11 clean with "keep files but not apps".  Now it's working fine but everything has to be reinstalled (or launchers manually point to where the games are, all my data is still there at least)._


----------



## FireFox (Oct 25, 2021)

Today i was bored and so upgraded my W11 Version.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Today i was bored and so upgrade my W11 Version.



You mean _tomorrow_..... SInce it seems you have it installed on 26/10/2021... 

It's still 25/10/2021 in Europe..


----------



## mtosev (Oct 25, 2021)

BTW remembered something. I'm using Samsung's nvme driver for my 970 PRO and Microsoft states that their own driver is required for directstorage. Where do I check that and should I install Microsoft's nvme driver or wait if Samsung decides to update it to support directstorage? Been using Samsung's driver while I was on win 10 and checked in device manager and Windows migrated it to win 11.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 25, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> You mean _tomorrow_..... SInce it seems you have it installed on 26/10/2021...
> 
> It's still 25/10/2021 in Europe..


Weird i installed it today 25/10/2021 German date

I guess it is because the time zone, windows always mess it up


----------



## Shrek (Oct 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> BS. I smell a rat. Besides, SecureBoot and TPM will do nothing for malware.



Maybe so, but I worry about possible attacks

THE RUNAGATES CLUB: Aurora Cyber-Attack - destroyed $Million dollar generator


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 25, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Maybe so, but I worry about possible attacks
> 
> THE RUNAGATES CLUB: Aurora Cyber-Attack - destroyed $Million dollar generator


Hi,
Keep regular backups disconnected from the os
Do not depend on microsoft/ windows defender.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 25, 2021)

Thanks God i have 0 important files on my PC, that's why i don't do backups.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Thanks God i have 0 important files on my PC, that's why i don't do backups.


Hi,
lol guess not with 20 installs


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 25, 2021)

Ha I have backups on my Uhh BackUps...


----------



## stiffmeister (Oct 25, 2021)

New NVME, fresh install of latest customer build of Win 11 pro, same bloody issue with my time, also had to change a lot of language options from US to UK, even though I chose UK during installation, surely someone else must have experienced similar behaviour?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 25, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Maybe so, but I worry about possible attacks
> 
> THE RUNAGATES CLUB: Aurora Cyber-Attack - destroyed $Million dollar generator


You personally have little/nothing to worry about. Unless you're a VIP IRL, you have no value as a target.

EDIT;
BTW, that article is from 2007. Something like that is very unlikely this days..


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 25, 2021)

stiffmeister said:


> New NVME, fresh install of latest customer build of Win 11 pro, same bloody issue with my time, also had to change a lot of language options from US to UK, even though I chose UK during installation, surely someone else must have experienced similar behaviour?


Report it through feedback hub in the meantime. Btw, what did you choose in Windows 11 download site? English or English International?


----------



## stiffmeister (Oct 25, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Report it through feedback hub in the meantime. Btw, what did you choose in Windows 11 download site? English or English International?


@FireFox may have the same issue as me, as my date was being reported as 26/10 not long ago until I changed it, I feel it may be down to disabling location services during install and having Windows select auto time/date and sync, I have enabled location now (begrudgingly) and will see if it helps, to answer your question, I believe I just chose English as opposed to English Intl, from https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows11


----------



## FireFox (Oct 25, 2021)

stiffmeister said:


> I feel it may be down to disabling location services during install and having Windows select auto time/date and sync,


Indeed.
I always disable location services during install


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi,
Well 11 on x99 setup verifying the winpe created system image atm
Use most of w1zards script to lol

11 does have a nasty habit though
It seems to really love messing up permissions of folders created on it

Real example
Made three folder on a new hdd on x299 win-11 for system images for just win-11 for all three systems
Booted to winpe on z490 rig
Pointed winpe to put z490 system image into the folder made on x299 win-11

It failed with write error and it didn't take very long either lol

Reformed the hdd rebuilt mbr/... on win-7 x299
mbr/ ntfs/ primary using free minitool same as in the beginning

Made three folder same as before
z490 win-11 system image completed and verified
x299 win-11 system image completed and verified
x99 win-11 system image completed and verified

Sort of baffled what the hell 11 is doing with folder permissions.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2021)

Jill Christine Valentine said:


> Interesting, installed a fresh 11 on my laptop (Thinkpad E540, 4th gen Intel) without any hiccups and without any tinkering of the install media or anything. It has TPM (dunno about the version) so I guess it's somewhat supported.


How did you make the install media?


Rufus and Ventoy can/do strip the requirements from the ISO


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> How did you make the install media?
> 
> 
> Rufus and Ventoy can/do strip the requirements from the ISO


Didn't use the TPM-less option in Rufus


----------



## stiffmeister (Oct 25, 2021)

FireFox said:


> Indeed.
> I always disable location services during install


Same, though I thought that was messing with the auto time sync feature, turned it on, rebooted and nope, didn't help. still keeps telling me I'm an hour behind 

Edit: Have tried keeping location enabled but not letting anything access it only calendar and mail, maybe this will work?


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 25, 2021)

stiffmeister said:


> Same, though I thought that was messing with the auto time sync feature, turned it on, rebooted and nope, didn't help. still keeps telling me I'm an hour behind


I had to manually put the time zone even though I put Finland on location during the starting of the installation. Wondered why it was 10h behind (it was on -8h GMT as in Finland it's +2h GMT)


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2021)

I've noticed i get mine defaulting to the USA when i use certain tools like UUP to create the ISO, but when i used media creation tool it was usually correct
I think i had similar when i was doing the whole ESD to ISO conversion stuff

Might be the source/creation of the ISO files?


----------



## FireFox (Oct 25, 2021)

stiffmeister said:


> still keeps telling me I'm an hour behind


What about adjust for daylight?
If i have it on it gives me the right time and date but off give me one day behind and wrong time.


----------



## Kissamies (Oct 25, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I've noticed i get mine defaulting to the USA when i use certain tools like UUP to create the ISO, but when i used media creation tool it was usually correct
> I think i had similar when i was doing the whole ESD to ISO conversion stuff
> 
> Might be the source/creation of the ISO files?


Now when you mentioned it, with media creation tool the time has been correct every time.


----------



## stiffmeister (Oct 26, 2021)

FireFox said:


> What about adjust for daylight?
> If i have it on it gives me the right time and date but off give me one day behind and wrong time.


I have auto time and adjust for daylight savings enabled, still sets me back an hour 



Jill Christine Valentine said:


> I had to manually put the time zone even though I put Finland on location during the starting of the installation. Wondered why it was 10h behind (it was on -8h GMT as in Finland it's +2h GMT)


Manually changed it many times, it stays that way but my time still reverts back an hour  toggling the manual button off then back on fixes it until the next time


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2021)

stiffmeister said:


> I have auto time and adjust for daylight savings enabled, still sets me back an hour
> 
> 
> Manually changed it many times, it stays that way but my time still reverts back an hour  toggling the manual button off then back on fixes it until the next time


Maybe try changing the internet time server and in control panel check the region settings, sometimes i had to do some tweaks there


----------



## stinger608 (Oct 26, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> IE do NOT visit sites that fall into the " IShouldNotBeHere.com " category.



Yeah, like midget porn sites.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 26, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> Yeah, like midget porn sites.


For example, yeah.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 26, 2021)

So I bit the bullet and went ahead with a fresh install on my main system leaving me a key to use elsewhere.
 Had some issues with display at first but since installing newest drivers for chipset and gpu all seems fine just need to start installing programs now.

Seems the UI looks far better in 4k than windows 10

Anyone know why edge keeps making shortcuts on my desktop? I've deleted it multiple times but I keeps returning, windows 11 version of herpes?


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 26, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> So I bit the bullet and went ahead with a fresh install on my main system leaving me a key to use elsewhere.
> Had some issues with display at first but since installing newest drivers for chipset and gpu all seems fine just need to start installing programs now.
> 
> Seems the UI looks far better in 4k than windows 10
> ...



they really went all out this time with the edge crap. there's also that "recommended restore web browsing to the best browser" crap


----------



## VulkanBros (Oct 26, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Anyone know why edge keeps making shortcuts on my desktop? I've deleted it multiple times but I keeps returning, windows 11 version of herpes?


Could be OneDrive backup of the Desktop - I had to configure not to take backup of the Desktop


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 26, 2021)

Unlikely as I've disabled one drive as much as I can


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2021)

I have deleted One drive and Edge


ThaiTaffy said:


> I've deleted it multiple times but I keeps returning, windows 11 version of herpes?


How did you delete it?


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 26, 2021)

Just the shortcut I'll go ahead and delete the whole program.


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Just the shortcut I'll go ahead and delete the whole program.


I deleted it using cleaner, 0 issues


----------



## outpt (Oct 26, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I have deleted One drive and Edge
> 
> How did you delete it?


I used iobit uninstaller to clean up unwanted files ie.edge one drive etc.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 26, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> So I bit the bullet and went ahead with a fresh install on my main system leaving me a key to use elsewhere.
> Had some issues with display at first but since installing newest drivers for chipset and gpu all seems fine just need to start installing programs now.
> 
> Seems the UI looks far better in 4k than windows 10
> ...


Hi,
Haven't had that issue 
I've been using some of w1zzards scripts 








						Windows 11 Tweaks for GPU Benchmark
					

Updated for 22H2  - Install without Internet - When it prompts you to go online, press Shift+F10 and type "OOBE\BYPASSNRO" (that's an o not a zero at the end). After the automatic reboot you can install without network - Install on systems without TPM, UEFI or other requirements...




					www.techpowerup.com
				





```
rem Disable Edge Browser preload on startup. We'll never use it anyway, saves memory and startup time
reg add HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\MicrosoftEdge\Main /v AllowPrelaunch /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f

rem Remove Edge from Desktop
del /a "C:\Users\Administrator\Desktop\Microsoft Edge.lnk"
del /a "C:\Users\Default\Desktop\Microsoft Edge.lnk"
```


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 26, 2021)

FireFox said:


> I deleted it using cleaner, 0 issues


I'm guessing you mean cccleaner I haven't used it in years, im just reading about it. I don't remember it ever having the option to clean apps but then again apps weren't a thing when I used to use it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 26, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I'm guessing you mean cccleaner I haven't used it in years, im just reading about it. I don't remember it ever having the option to clean apps but then again apps weren't a thing when I used to use it.


Hi,
Try this script I posted 
Just past it in cmd as admin 








						Windows 11 General Discussion
					

New NVME, fresh install of latest customer build of Win 11 pro, same bloody issue with my time, also had to change a lot of language options from US to UK, even though I chose UK during installation, surely someone else must have experienced similar behaviour?  Report it through feedback hub in...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## FireFox (Oct 26, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> I'm guessing you mean cccleaner


I meant CCleaner not* cccleaner *

Back on topic.






ThrashZone said:


> Try this script I posted


I don't mind modifying the registry* IF* i have to, for things that can be deleted i don't see the need.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi,
Edge really hasn't pestered me to nuke it yet 

Teams well that one I did have to remove twice.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Oct 26, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Edge really hasn't pestered me to nuke it yet
> 
> Teams well that one I did have to remove twice.


Teams comes back? Im pretty sure that was more intrusive when I got rid of that, it's something else for me to work on tonight still haven't gone through all my backup install files yet.  Drivers was a pain but that was my own fault because I had b450 drivers mixed in. 
Anyway I'll get to spend some actual time with it later but so far just little things have impressed me over win 10.

One thing to mention though was I seemed to have hell of alot of restarts during the install, is that normal?


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 26, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Teams comes back? Im pretty sure that was more intrusive when I got rid of that, it's something else for me to work on tonight still haven't gone through all my backup install files yet.  Drivers was a pain but that was my own fault because I had b450 drivers mixed in.
> Anyway I'll get to spend some actual time with it later but so far just little things have impressed me over win 10.
> 
> One thing to mention though was I seemed to have hell of alot of restarts during the install, is that normal?


Hi,
Yes restarts normal 
68% stall is likely creating recovery 

You might also use this in cmd as admin
Stops promotional apps


```
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "ContentDeliveryAllowed" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "FeatureManagementEnabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "OemPreInstalledAppsEnabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "PreInstalledAppsEnabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "PreInstalledAppsEverEnabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "SilentInstalledAppsEnabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "SoftLandingEnabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "SubscribedContentEnabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "SubscribedContent-310093Enabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "SubscribedContent-338388Enabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "SubscribedContent-338389Enabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "SubscribedContent-338393Enabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "SubscribedContent-353694Enabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "SubscribedContent-353696Enabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "SubscribedContentEnabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager" /v "SystemPaneSuggestionsEnabled" /t REG_DWORD /d "0" /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\PushToInstall" /v "DisablePushToInstall" /t REG_DWORD /d "1" /f
reg add "HKLM\Software\Policies\Microsoft\MRT" /v "DontOfferThroughWUAU" /t REG_DWORD /d "1" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager\Subscriptions" /f
reg delete "HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\ContentDeliveryManager\SuggestedApps" /f
```


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 26, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Anyone know why edge keeps making shortcuts on my desktop? I've deleted it multiple times but I keeps returning, windows 11 version of herpes?


Uninstall edge and use a browser that is actually secure and will NOT do things behind your back.

Two utilities you need, CCleaner and WinAeroTweaker. They're both easy to use.

https://www.ccleaner.com/ccleaner/builds
Grab the portable version at the bottom of the page.

As you can see, I've already done cleaning. Showing you this so you know where to look for the uninstaller section of the utility. Please note: Even though there is still an entry for Edge, there is no icon and the app is properly uninstalled. This is microsoft insisting Edge be your primary browser.









						Winaero Tweaker
					

Winaero Tweaker is a free app for all versions of Windows that lets you adjust (i.e. tweak) hidden secret settings that Microsoft does not let you adjust



					winaero.com
				




If check all of those options, most of the behind-the-back nonsense should end.
You should explore this utility much further as it's options are very useful for roping Windows in and customizing your Windows experience!


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 28, 2021)

Yep... *LINK*


----------



## freeagent (Oct 28, 2021)

I’m glad I’m not the only one who thinks of it as cccleaner


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 28, 2021)

From a performance standpoint I really don't see any thing wrong with 11 on my 775 Build. Just wished the whole toolbar setting from 10 would come back though


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 28, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> From a performance standpoint I really don't see any thing wrong with 11 on my 775 Build. Just wished the whole toolbar setting from 10 would come back though


Hi,
Toolbar for taskbar ?


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 28, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Toolbar for taskbar ?


Like in windows 10 you were allowed to have toolbars like when you right click it'll have a option for "Toolbars" which isn't there in 11. I want the TaskMonitor back


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 28, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Like in windows 10 you were allowed to have toolbars like when you right click it'll have a option for "Toolbars" which isn't there in 11. I want the TaskMonitor back


Hi,
Yep a few are bummed about that missing on 11 now.



freeagent said:


> I’m glad I’m not the only one who thinks of it as cccleaner


I don't think about cccleaner or ccleaner


----------



## FireFox (Oct 28, 2021)

Good work Asus


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 28, 2021)

FireFox said:


> God work Asus


I like how they are labeled to work for both 10/11. That states clearly M$ didn't change All that much


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I like how they are labeled to work for both 10/11. That states clearly M$ didn't change All that much


I installed a windows 7 wifi driver to a windows 11 machine last week, drivers truly havent changed much in a long time


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 29, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I installed a windows 7 wifi driver to a windows 11 machine last week, drivers truly havent changed much in a long time


You should try windows Vista Drivers lol though I don't think it'd work due to Vista is more like xp in a similar way I guess


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> 3. Control yourselves while on the web, IE do NOT visit sites that fall into the " IShouldNotBeHere.com " category.


That sounds like you are telling me what to do again.  Do I have to say it?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 29, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> You should try windows Vista Drivers lol though I don't think it'd work due to Vista is more like xp in a similar way I guess


Microsoft started major changes with NT 6, which starts with Vista. I wouldn't be surprised if some Vista drivers can work. OTOH, NT 5 drivers probably will never be fundamentally supported.

And of course, it wouldn't surprise me if some Windows 10 drivers are accepted by Windows 11, like Windows 98 SE accepting Windows 95 OSR2 drivers, for example. (In the case of Windows 98, VXDs are still supported, IIRC) (Looks like WDM was first introduced with Windows 98 SE)


----------



## freeagent (Oct 29, 2021)

I liked Vista 

I'm going to install 11 again I think.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> That sounds like you are telling me what to do again.  Do I have to say it?


It's like everything else in life, you're free to do whatever you want, but if you take a walk on the wild side you're likely to have some trouble hit you.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 29, 2021)

after my low end laptop with N4120 processor got win 11 and so far it's good although little bit heavy for the spec


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's like everything else in life, you're free to do whatever you want, but if you take a walk on the wild side you're likely to have some trouble hit you.


Maybe I like trouble.

Seriously speaking, I think my last malware infection was what...  2000?  Common sense is indeed a virtue.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2021)

Hey a friend sent me this. Has it been released?


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 30, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Hey a friend sent me this. Has it been released?


Yes but stick with 10


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Yes but stick with 10


I had no plans in changing. Just curious


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 30, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I installed a windows 7 wifi driver to a windows 11 machine last week, drivers truly havent changed much in a long time



you f'ing lucky bastard, i'm yet to manage to get bluethoot to work properly with W7 drivers on W10, i stopped counting how many years this has gone on without me finding a solution


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 30, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Uninstall edge and use a browser that is actually secure and will NOT do things behind your back.
> 
> Two utilities you need, CCleaner and WinAeroTweaker. They're both easy to use.
> 
> ...


I guess I'm late to the party, I have Edge, but don't use it much, should I delete it?


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 30, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> I guess I'm late to the party, I have Edge, but don't use it much, should I delete it?


Well... I don't see why one should really bc it barely waste space unless you don't like it wanting to update ever so often like other browsers...


----------



## Mr Bill (Oct 30, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Well... I don't see why one should really bc it barely waste space unless you don't like it wanting to update ever so often like other browsers...


"Uninstall edge and use a browser that is actually secure and will NOT do things behind your back."



I guess if this is true, this might be a good reason.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 30, 2021)

Jetster said:


> Hey a friend sent me this. Has it been released?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 222977


Yeah, on Oct 5th.


Jetster said:


> I had no plans in changing. Just curious


If you've got a spare drive, give it a try. You might like it.



Mr Bill said:


> I guess I'm late to the party, I have Edge, but don't use it much, should I delete it?


Yes. It runs in the background whether you want it too or not. Use CCleaner portable(linked above) to uninstall it.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 30, 2021)

I'm forced to use Edge at work, got use to it so now I like it


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> you f'ing lucky bastard, i'm yet to manage to get bluethoot to work properly with W7 drivers on W10, i stopped counting how many years this has gone on without me finding a solution


Just get a newer BT adaptor (If internal, get a wifi/BT combo?)

The standards have updated so much, and there was a good 5 years where MS didnt support BT without third party drivers - and those drivers were SHIT (they cost money)


----------



## Bomby569 (Oct 31, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Just get a newer BT adaptor (If internal, get a wifi/BT combo?)
> 
> The standards have updated so much, and there was a good 5 years where MS didnt support BT without third party drivers - and those drivers were SHIT (they cost money)



i got one of those usb pen thing i use on the desktop and i take it on the laptop


----------



## Chomiq (Oct 31, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454778534929461249


----------



## Mussels (Oct 31, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> i got one of those usb pen thing i use on the desktop and i take it on the laptop



Okay... and what Bluetooth version is it?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 1, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1454778534929461249


Sounds like something uninstalling/reinstalling chipset drivers might fix...  just a guess.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Sounds like something uninstalling/reinstalling chipset drivers might fix...  just a guess.


Really feels like W11 is applying generic CPU drivers to anything not alder lake, doesnt it?

AMD drivers patch it, then you change a CPU and it forgets to re-patch...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 1, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Really feels like W11 is applying generic CPU drivers to anything not alder lake, doesnt it?


Kind of, yeah. I wonder if that is deliberate or if it's the Windows kernel running home to mommy(so to speak)?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 1, 2021)

Windows 11 also floods folders with empty TMP directory garbage
					

[German]Microsoft promised, with Windows 11 everything will be better, more beautiful and faster - at least if you believe Microsoft's marketing. The only thing that is a bit stupid is that the developers in Redmond are using old Windows 10 code with a few optical changes. So they are really buildin



					borncity.com
				






			Topic: ProvTool.exe creating temp folders  @  AskWoody
		



Found out that I also have this mountain of empty folders on my win10 installation.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 1, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Windows 11 also floods folders with empty TMP directory garbage
> 
> 
> [German]Microsoft promised, with Windows 11 everything will be better, more beautiful and faster - at least if you believe Microsoft's marketing. The only thing that is a bit stupid is that the developers in Redmond are using old Windows 10 code with a few optical changes. So they are really buildin
> ...


Hmm.. called a Backup for WiN10 unless you'd go back and to my guess those folders Aren't empty "Go to view hidden files" unless they are probably empty just my guess


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 1, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Hmm.. called a Backup for WiN10 unless you'd go back and to my guess those folders Aren't empty "Go to view hidden files" unless they are probably empty just my guess



Just 9815 items and 0 bytes deleted......

(On windows 10)


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Nov 1, 2021)

Hows Win 11 been for those of you with Ryzen systems? I know a bunch of updates have come from Microsoft and AMD fixing the L3 cache problem.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 1, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hows Win 11 been for those of you with Ryzen systems? I know a bunch of updates have come from Microsoft and AMD fixing the L3 cache problem.


I haven't noticed a difference. The bug effects were catastrophic only for benchmarks. Gaming and everyday applications suffered rather little for me


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 1, 2021)

M$ just started b*tching about "You're ready to Update to W11, come on now" in the taskbar with the blue windows update icon.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 1, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hows Win 11 been for those of you with Ryzen systems? I know a bunch of updates have come from Microsoft and AMD fixing the L3 cache problem.


Problem free, i could barely see a change (~10FPS) in breakpoint, when the L3 cache bug was at its worst
Then, when it was fixed i can reboot between 10 and 11 and not see a difference


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 1, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> M$ just started b*tching about "You're ready to Update to W11, come on now" in the taskbar with the blue windows update icon.


Sounds like a repeat of "GWX" again!


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 2, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> M$ just started b*tching about "You're ready to Update to W11, come on now" in the taskbar with the blue windows update icon.



Could have invested into a nice chime sound to pump up the ad, I don't know, maybe Start me up from Rolling Stones


----------



## Flanker (Nov 2, 2021)

I installed W11 through windows update for shits and giggles. Was all smooth, except the snip and sketch tool broke lol


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 2, 2021)

Flanker said:


> I installed W11 through windows update for shits and giggles. Was all smooth, except the snip and sketch tool broke lol


Ah, that kinda fucked my screenshot flow lol

I got used to doing everything with PicPick, but since Windows 11 that tool is kinda broken.


----------



## Flanker (Nov 2, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Ah, that kinda fucked my screenshot flow lol
> 
> I got used to doing everything with PicPick, but since Windows 11 that tool is kinda broken.


Well I guess that's the giggle I asked for. Thankfully I don't need to do screenshots too often. There is a thread on Microsoft tech community with hundreds of posts asking for a hotfix, so I'll wait for that


----------



## freeagent (Nov 2, 2021)

For me it runs fine. Games fine, internets fine, but L3 is still very low. Not as pitiful as it was, but I should be approaching 1000GB/s in L3 performance in Aida, but I am in the lower to mid hundreds. I haven't run my 5600X with 11 yet, but I can say even that was getting higher numbers that what I am seeing now lol. Whatever.. I'm sure it will get fixed at some point.. I hope.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> For me it runs fine. Games fine, internets fine, but L3 is still very low. Not as pitiful as it was, but I should be approaching 1000GB/s in L3 performance in Aida, but I am in the lower to mid hundreds. I haven't run my 5600X with 11 yet, but I can say even that was getting higher numbers that what I am seeing now lol. Whatever.. I'm sure it will get fixed at some point.. I hope.


I thought they fixed it?
Ryzen Is Fixed! Windows 10 VS Windows 11 (282 Patch) - YouTube

Did you turn off VBS (bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype off)?
Windows 11 vs. Windows 10: Gaming, Application & Storage Benchmarks - YouTube


----------



## freeagent (Nov 2, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> I thought they fixed it?
> Ryzen Is Fixed! Windows 10 VS Windows 11 (282 Patch) - YouTube
> 
> Did you turn off VBS?
> Windows 11 vs. Windows 10: Gaming, Application & Storage Benchmarks - YouTube


I may have to look into that.. but no I didn’t turn anything off other than spread spectrum


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 2, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I may have to look into that.. but no I didn’t turn anything off other than spread spectrum



That's probably what's crushing FPS -- same thing happened to me on intel - it's virtualizing the kernel by default so there's all that extra overhead for gaming.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 2, 2021)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Hows Win 11 been for those of you with Ryzen systems? I know a bunch of updates have come from Microsoft and AMD fixing the L3 cache problem.


Honestly?  Fine.  Even without the patch.  With the patch even more fine, because benchmarks look correct.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> I thought they fixed it?
> Ryzen Is Fixed! Windows 10 VS Windows 11 (282 Patch) - YouTube
> 
> Did you turn off VBS (bcdedit /set hypervisorlaunchtype off)?
> Windows 11 vs. Windows 10: Gaming, Application & Storage Benchmarks - YouTube


Wait, whats the details on this?
I only just turned virtualisation on to test something else, is that what its about?


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 2, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Wait, whats the details on this?
> I only just turned virtualisation on to test something else, is that what its about?



So short version is if you turn on Virtualization in your bios Windows 11 automatically enables Virtualization Based Security (VBS) on a fresh install (you can see if it's running in system info).  In later versions of windows 10 this happened if you installed Hyper V, then VBS and some other background virtualization would turn on.






This basically eliminates anywhere from 0-15% FPS in games, robs you of some cache and CPU performance, and basically adds an additional layer of overhead -- for example for me, shadow of the Tomb raider goes from 152FPS min and 160FPS 5% lows to 132 FPS min and 142 5% lows, losing about 10FPS on average at 1080P with just that one setting.

Basically anyone that runs WSL2/VMS/Docker and games on the same system is automatically virtualizing their Kernel and has been for a while -- so the trick is to keep your VMs running just disable the Hyper V auto start with that bcdedit command in powershell and start all of your VMs explicitly (i use virtualbox -- works great).

Windows 11 with VBS is extra painful because it also enables all of the memory integrity and control flow options along with this, and babysits memory IO as the game is running.  Disabling all of these things feels like a mini processor upgrade.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2021)

phanbuey said:


> So short version is if you turn on Virtualization in your bios Windows 11 automatically enables Virtualization Based Security (VBS) on a fresh install (you can see if it's running in system info).  In later versions of windows 10 this happened if you installed Hyper V, then VBS and some other background virtualization would turn on.
> 
> This basically eliminates anywhere from 0-15% FPS in games, robs you of some cache and CPU performance, and basically adds an additional layer of overhead -- for example for me, shadow of the Tomb raider goes from 152FPS min and 160FPS 5% lows to 132 FPS min and 142 5% lows, losing about 10FPS on average at 1080P with just that one setting.
> 
> Basically anyone that runs VMS/Docker and games on the same system is automatically virtualizing their Kernel and has been for a while -- so the trick is to keep your VMs running just disable the Hyper V auto start with that bcdedit command in powershell and start all of your VMs explicitly (i use virtualbox -- works great).


See i turned that on and installed Hyper-V today to test something, fortunately it didnt enable those things for me - they were off by default


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 2, 2021)

Mussels said:


> See i turned that on and installed Hyper-V today to test something, fortunately it didnt enable those things for me - they were off by default



Best way to test is to turn off Virtualization in the Bios - run a benchmark (SOTR trial works great), then turn it back on and run the bench again - if you see 10-15FPS drop in the CPU game column you know they got turned on in the background.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 2, 2021)

For fun, AMD 5800X with DDR-3200 Samsung C-Die with 8ranks AIDA64 cachemem benchmark with VBS on/off

off:





on:


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 2, 2021)

Flanker said:


> Was all smooth, except the snip and sketch tool broke lol


That's one of the first things I uninstall. No big loss IMO.



Flanker said:


> Thankfully I don't need to do screenshots too often.


Buttons on your keyboard: Shift + PrintScreen(likely just Prt Scr). Then open up Paint or whatever image editor you prefer and paste or hit Ctrl + V.



R-T-B said:


> For fun, AMD 5800X with DDR-3200 Samsung C-Die with 8ranks AIDA64 cachemem benchmark with VBS on/off


Unless VBS is needed it needs to be off by default. Most users don't need VBS.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2021)

Whats wrong with Win+shift+S?

Works for me on 10 and 11, and always has?


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 2, 2021)

Is there an option to turn on small taskbar icons in W11? From the screenshot I saw it looks like you can only use big icons which means it's going to take a lot of desktop real estate when paired with <=FHD screens.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 2, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Whats wrong with Win+shift+S?


What does that do? I just tried it, did nothing..


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 2, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What does that do? I just tried it, did nothing..


On Win 10 it's for taking a screenshot using Snip.


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 2, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> For fun, AMD 5800X with DDR-3200 Samsung C-Die with 8ranks AIDA64 cachemem benchmark with VBS on/off
> 
> off:
> 
> ...


 Can u run cpu queen virtualization on / off in bios?  I’m wondering if zen 3 has the same impact as intel.

it’s not only vbs there seem other components that get impacted and drain performance


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 2, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Is there an option to turn on small taskbar icons in W11? From the screenshot I saw it looks like you can only use big icons which means it's going to take a lot of desktop real estate when paired with <=FHD screens.


I don't think there is. Not built-in at least. 

There was this registry edit that could change that, but some are saying that it no longer works.








						How to Change the Taskbar Size in Windows 11
					

You can get small, medium or large taskbar and icons.




					www.tomshardware.com
				






phanbuey said:


> Windows 11 with VBS is extra painful because it also enables all of the memory integrity and control flow options along with this,


Weird. I had to enable memory integrity manually last time I tested that. I guess Microsoft changed the default behavior later.



lexluthermiester said:


> What does that do? I just tried it, did nothing..





Splinterdog said:


> On Win 10 it's for taking a screenshot using Snip.


It has the same function on Windows 11.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 2, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> On Win 10 it's for taking a screenshot using Snip.


Ah. That wouldn't have worked for me as I was only ever running LTSB/LTSC. It seems that it also works the same in 11, but as I remove most of the built in apps... No big loss. Shift+PrtScr has worked fine for decades and will continue to do so.



windwhirl said:


> There was this registry edit that could change that, but some are saying that it no longer works.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They moved the registry entry. Use WinAeroTweaker to adjust taskbar size.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 2, 2021)

Snip tool is on the LTSC version


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 2, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Snip tool is on the LTSC version


Eh, they were moving that to the Store too, so I'm not sure if it will remain as a standalone inside LTSC Windows for long.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 2, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Eh, they were moving that to the Store too, so I'm not sure if it will remain as a standalone inside LTSC Windows for long.


Only time will tell man. I can't see why they would...

I mean I have the store version on my WiN10 drive. Just new UI


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 2, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Snip tool is on the LTSC version


I don't remember it being there, but then again, I might have removed it without a second thought...



theFOoL said:


> I can't see why they would...


Because it's useless?


----------



## freeagent (Nov 3, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> For fun, AMD 5800X with DDR-3200 Samsung C-Die with 8ranks AIDA64 cachemem benchmark with VBS on/off
> 
> off:
> 
> ...


Mine is broken still.. that 229 moves around.  Could be write or copy. Dammit Asus, AMD, whoever 

Virtualization was disabled so idkwtf.

Its like when Apple downclocks your SOC.. great, thanks..

Wait.. I upgraded from 10.. not a clean install because I like it dirty. Should I try a clean install? Cleanliness is godliness right?

Edit:

Forgot the screen cap


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Should I try a clean install? Cleanliness is godliness right?


Couldn't hurt to give it a try. I've been seeing other issues with upgrades and as such have been recommending fresh installs as a general rule.

Edit: use a spare drive though.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 3, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What does that do? I just tried it, did nothing..


It's the built in snipping tool for 10 and 11...


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 3, 2021)

@freeagent  Same on my 3600, no stability in the numbers on Windows 11. On 10 I can hit the expected numbers every time. Something still not right with this "fix" for some users. Gone back to 10 for the time being. I also suffered with performance loss and stutters on 11 in some titles. 10 is still silky smooth for me.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 3, 2021)

Snip-Tool *FiX*


----------



## Shrek (Nov 3, 2021)

Windows 11 hit by another bug as Microsoft’s File Explorer nightmare gets worse (msn.com)


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 3, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Windows 11 hit by another bug as Microsoft’s File Explorer nightmare gets worse (msn.com)


You know you're f#@$ing up when MSN calls W11 bug a nightmare.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 3, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> You know you're f#@$ing up when MSN calls W11 bug a nightmare.



Yep.  I Just use ExplorerPatcher and get the old context menus.


----------



## Shrek (Nov 3, 2021)

I still think Windows 11 is wonderful, and I'm running it on a Core 2


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 3, 2021)

I just got done installing Win 11 on my home PC. So far, all is fine.

The path I took was: I navigated to here and utilized the Windows 11 Installation Assistant. It went smooth and took about 20 minutes from the initial click to a usable Win 11 Desktop.

I did have to initiate a network troubleshooting (from the ethernet adapter itself)wizard to fix a problem with the ethernet driver. After the install of Win 11, I had no internet. I noticed it was switched to a Public network, I ran the troubleshooting wizard and it switched it back to Private Network which fixed my internet connection.

I'm not having any issues with the new Taskbar. I like it.

The rounded edges of the U.I., the font, and the window that pops up in the middle when you click the Start button or hit the Windows key make me think of Ubuntu. I'm not saying it's like Ubuntu, it just has a "feel".

Update: I tried to open Outlook and received an error message that Office needed to be repaired. I opened the Control Panel and right-clicked on Microsoft 365 and chose change, then chose repair. After the repair was finished, I was able to open Outlook as before.

Update: Every time I reboot, I have no internet. Going through the Control Panel>Change Adapter Settings>Right clicking on connected Adapter>clicking Diagnose, would fix it.

This was a P.I.T.A. so, I found a solution:
Open an elevated command prompt and run these commands separately, after each command hit enter. To open an elevated command, hit the Start button, type cmd, then CTRL+SHIFT+ENTER (an elevated command prompt should open)

Code:
ipconfig /release

Code:
netsh int ip reset

Code:
ipconfig /flushdns

Code:
ipconfig /renew

Restart your PC.

This fixed the issue for me.
Copied from my posts here


----------



## Fangio1951 (Nov 3, 2021)

xrobwx71 said:


> I just got done installing Win 11 on my home PC. So far, all is fine.
> 
> The path I took was: I navigated to here and utilized the Windows 11 Installation Assistant. It went smooth and took about 20 minutes from the initial click to a usable Win 11 Desktop.
> 
> ...


hi m8,

Did u do an in place upgrade or clean install ??


----------



## xrobwx71 (Nov 3, 2021)

Fangio1951 said:


> hi m8,
> 
> Did u do an in place upgrade or clean install ??


I would call it an In-Place Upgrade. Definitely not a clean install. 

I went here https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows11

and used the Windows 11 Installation Assistant path.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Windows 11 hit by another bug as Microsoft’s File Explorer nightmare gets worse (msn.com)


I have not seen this at all. I wonder what is causing it?



Chomiq said:


> You know you're f#@$ing up when MSN calls W11 bug a nightmare.


I think they're blowing it out of proportion.



xrobwx71 said:


> I would call it an In-Place Upgrade. Definitely not a clean install.
> 
> I went here https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows11
> 
> and used the Windows 11 Installation Assistant path.


If the problem persists you may wish to fresh install, backing up all your files first. There have been a number of various upgrade related problems. Fresh installs solve them.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2021)

That file explorer bug sounds like a dev branch bug


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 4, 2021)

Keep beta testing it, when it's good and ready i will do the upgrade.

W10 is such a great platform, they should have just keep it and improving on it, what a waste of time and money.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> That file explorer bug sounds like a dev branch bug


It's almost like this public release is a beta.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 4, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> It's almost like this public release is a beta.


Microsoft:


----------



## Mr Bill (Nov 4, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Snip tool is on the LTSC version


It's on my LTSC version.


----------



## Ferrum Master (Nov 4, 2021)

Latest dev build managed to brake something you could not ever imagine...

We are whining about AMD L3 cache etc...

Those monkeys broke the Numlock/Caps Lock keyboard light. When pressed it gets stuck and doesn't toggle... imagine how on earth you could brake that piece of code...


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 4, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> Latest dev build managed to brake something you could not ever imagine...
> 
> We are whining about AMD L3 cache etc...
> 
> Those monkeys broke the Numlock/Caps Lock keyboard light. When pressed it gets stuck and doesn't toggle... imagine how on earth you could brake that piece of code...


... How the fuck...?


----------



## Shrek (Nov 4, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> Latest dev build managed to brake something you could not ever imagine...
> 
> We are whining about AMD L3 cache etc...
> 
> Those monkeys broke the Numlock/Caps Lock keyboard light. When pressed it gets stuck and doesn't toggle... imagine how on earth you could brake that piece of code...



I think it shows they are digging deep and it is not just a façade on Windows 10


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 4, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I think it shows they are digging deep and it is not just a façade on Windows 10



If this is the end result of digging deep by Microsoft, someone should take their shovel away.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 4, 2021)

It's called Dev for a  reason... Things will be broken, misplaced, or just awkward rearranged. Deal with it or stop testing 

Like when I see images in the explorer UI have stuck images... I just restart or I figure it out for a fix


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 4, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Mine is broken still.. that 229 moves around.  Could be write or copy. Dammit Asus, AMD, whoever
> 
> Virtualization was disabled so idkwtf.
> 
> ...



If your existing install is solid, don't bother with clean installing. Both L3 bandwidth and latency are still all over the place, I don't expect it to be fixed anytime soon. I clean installed 11 twice, once from the initial build upgraded to 282, then straight to 282 once it became part of the main branch. Also had a 10>11 upgrade, no difference between any of the three installs, fully patched through 282 and newest chipset drivers, no additional virtualization protections

If you need to bench, make a small partition with Win 10 (if it's a microsoft account tied key, it will activate on multiple installations on the same PC) on the same drive or different drive, and dual boot 10 whwn you need to. You can set the default boot option on the dualboot screen. Win 10 is still consistent, seems that 5900X on Win 11 is a lottery every run of AIDA


----------



## freeagent (Nov 4, 2021)

Thank you sir, I am going to do a second partition later this evening. I also passed on the new version of Aida.. a bit pricey. Looks like they saw how much fun we were having and decided to capitalize.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 4, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> It's called Dev for a  reason... Things will be broken, misplaced, or just awkward rearranged. Deal with it or stop testing
> 
> Like when I see images in the explorer UI have stuck images... I just restart or I figure it out for a fix


Keep in mind though, this is a General Windows 11 Discussion thread. It started with the Beta but is meant to be ongoing through the mainstream lifespan of the OS.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 4, 2021)

Windows 11, version 21H2 known issues and notifications
					

View announcements and review known issues and fixes for Windows 11, version 21H2



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## Mussels (Nov 4, 2021)

Damn, must suck to be one of the kids with no snipping tool


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Damn, must suck to be one of the kids with no snipping tool


Yep.  Have this on a fresh install from yesterday.  Annoying as fook.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Damn, must suck to be one of the kids with no snipping tool


Nope. Print-screen/Paste in image editor is perfect for me.


----------



## svan71 (Nov 5, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> I still think Windows 11 is wonderful, and I'm running it on a Core 2


You remind me of Butters,  11 is
Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull​


----------



## tabascosauz (Nov 5, 2021)

Wasn't MS trying for years to wean us off Snipping Tool and PrtScr+Paint, onto Snip & Sketch instead? Now with 11, they refreshed both Paint and Snipping Tool, and canned Snip & Sketch instead?  I don't mind either application, but can they pick a line and just stick to it?

Also appears to be the case that while you can retain Snip & Sketch due to updating from 10, as soon as you install whichever update includes the new 11 UI Snipping Tool it also uninstalls Snip & Sketch.

Quick fix for snipping tool bug seems to be to _manually set _the Windows date to some time before Oct 31, then open Snipping Tool to verify it's fixed, then _switch back_ to auto date. Still fixed after reboots.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 5, 2021)

svan71 said:


> You remind me of Butters,  11 is
> Indiana Jones and the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull​


Thank You for that. Now we all know who's opinion to ignore going forward.
(Just an FYI there bud, Indiana Jones & the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull was an excellent movie! For you to compare 11 to it is indeed saying much, but your implication of it being a negative connotation is deeply flawed.)



tabascosauz said:


> Wasn't MS trying for years to wean us off Snipping Tool and PrtScr+Paint, onto Snip & Sketch instead?


Maybe, but it's not going over very well with a lot of people.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Nov 5, 2021)

tabascosauz said:


> Wasn't MS trying for years to wean us off Snipping Tool and PrtScr+Paint, onto Snip & Sketch instead? Now with 11, they refreshed both Paint and Snipping Tool, and canned Snip & Sketch instead?  I don't mind either application, but can they pick a line and just stick to it?
> 
> Also appears to be the case that while you can retain Snip & Sketch due to updating from 10, as soon as you install whichever update includes the new 11 UI Snipping Tool it also uninstalls Snip & Sketch.
> 
> ...



Thank you! - Confirmed fixed. (for now)


----------



## Shrek (Nov 5, 2021)

Releasing Windows 11 KB5008295 to Beta and Release Preview Channels | Windows Insider Blog

This update includes the following improvements:


We fixed a known issue that might prevent some users from opening or using certain built-in Windows apps or parts of some built-in apps. This issue occurs because of a Microsoft digital certificate that expired October 31, 2021. This issue might affect the following applications:
Snipping Tool
Touch Keyboard, Voice Typing, and Emoji Panel
Input Method Editor user interface (IME UI)
Getting started and Tips


----------



## FireFox (Nov 5, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I also passed on the new version of Aida.. a bit pricey


People paying for software is how they get broken


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 5, 2021)

This is the time when games are released broken and are patched for months making customers the beta testers, so why not release a broken OS and do the same.


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 5, 2021)

Guys don't be so hard on Microsoft, it's a small company. They need every penny they can get their hands on, so they can't afford enough people to do QC.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 5, 2021)

Apple is going to do a hostel take over on Microsoft lol


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 5, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> Apple is going to do a hostel take over on Microsoft lol


Just returning the 150 million dollars favor from the 90s


----------



## ShiBDiB (Nov 6, 2021)

So I'm unable to update, I assume I need to go into bios and enable TPM and convert over to UEFI etc... which I can do...

But how the hell does M$ expect the average user to know how to do that stuff.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 6, 2021)

ShiBDiB said:


> So I'm unable to update, I assume I need to go into bios and enable TPM and convert over to UEFI etc... which I can do...
> 
> But how the hell does M$ expect the average user to know how to do that stuff.


The average PC/tablet/laptop user would not have to do anything if the system is about 5 yrs old or younger. By default the UEFI bios & TPM stuff will be enabled either on the motherboard on in the CPU.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> Guys don't be so hard on Microsoft, it's a small company. They need every penny they can get their hands on, so they can't afford enough people to do QC.


 If this were not so obviously sarcastic, I would genuinely be sad for the person making this statement. Funny as hell!!


----------



## FireFox (Nov 6, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> The average PC/tablet/laptop user would not have to do anything if the system is about 5 yrs old or younger. By default the UEFI bios & TPM stuff will be enabled


On many Motherboards TPM is disabled.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 6, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> Apple is going to do a hostel take over on Microsoft lol


*Hostel *take over? With a bunch of hipsters?


----------



## Flanker (Nov 6, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> *Hostel *take over? With a bunch of hipsters?


sounds about right from apple


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 6, 2021)

FireFox said:


> People paying for software is how they get broken


...and people not paying for software is how devs get broken?

or am I misunderstanding?


----------



## Palladium (Nov 6, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> This is the time when games are released broken and are patched for months making customers the beta testers, so why not release a broken OS and do the same.



Obviously we need lootboxes on win11 to drive adoption


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2021)

Palladium said:


> Obviously we need lootboxes on win11 to drive adoption


I know you were being funny, but realistically, microsoft just needs to officially & publicly drop the hardware limitations and TPM/SecureBoot crap.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 6, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Mine is broken still.. that 229 moves around.  Could be write or copy. Dammit Asus, AMD, whoever
> 
> Virtualization was disabled so idkwtf.
> 
> ...



There is a bit of a difference.. wow.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 6, 2021)

Clean install is best girl, got it (and thats why i had less issues!)


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 7, 2021)

FireFox said:


> On many Motherboards TPM is disabled.


Probably boards that came out when win11 was not officially launched but it doesn't matter a lot. As long as either the cpu or the mobo has it, then all is ok.



lexluthermiester said:


> I know you were being funny, but realistically, microsoft just needs to officially & publicly drop the hardware limitations and TPM/SecureBoot crap.


They won't I'll bet. HW security is the new "normal".

On another note; I'm not mucking around with circumnavigating HW fixes for win11, this is why I side graded my "General PC" to Zen+ platform now. To take advantage of the win11 upgrade option that has now, but I'm still in no rush whatsoever to upgrade. Win10 is still fine for the time being.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> HW security is the new "normal".


Not if everyone uses common sense and fight back on the issue. In the scope of an operating system, hardware security is not as effective as a software only solution. The execs at microsoft need to be taught this.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Not if everyone uses common sense and fight back on the issue. In the scope of an operating system, hardware security is not as effective as a software only solution. The execs at microsoft need to be taught this.


But common sense is not so common....  good luck with changing the attitude of MS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2021)

AlwaysHope said:


> But common sense is not so common....


Truth!


AlwaysHope said:


> good luck with changing the attitude of MS.


It's been done before. We the computing public need to send the message that this is unacceptable.

EDIT:
Solaris, do you have input to offer?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 7, 2021)

If am building an 11th gen system would you recommend installing windows 11 ?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 7, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> If am building an 11th gen system would you recommend installing windows 11 ?



No..

I'd recommend


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> If am building an 11th gen system would you recommend installing windows 11 ?


Yes for Windows 11, no for 11th gen Intel Core CPU. Either go with 10th gen or go with the new 12th gen.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 7, 2021)

Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> If am building an 11th gen system would you recommend installing windows 11 ?


Yes, and windows 12 for 12th gen


For Zen 3 i recommend dos 3.11


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> No..
> 
> I'd recommend


No no, run this;


EDIT;
For the record, I loved Windows Millennium. IMHO, it was the best 9x kernel OS microsoft made.


----------



## mechtech (Nov 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> No no, run this;
> View attachment 224144
> 
> EDIT;
> For the record, I loved Windows Millennium. IMHO, it was the best 9x kernel OS microsoft made.


I used Win2K Pro until XP SP2 came out.  Probably the best OS MS made in terms of light weight, stability, no bloat or any other BS.  Although the OS did grow by the time it was released as SP4.

So all the early adopters of 11, how is it?

Edit - I didn't really have any good memories of win ME, however, it's possible all the issues I had was due to the capacitor plague??


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2021)

mechtech said:


> I used Win2K Pro until XP SP2 came out. Probably the best OS MS made in terms of light weight, stability, no bloat or any other BS. Although the OS did grow by the time it was released as SP4.


I'll agree with this. 2k was excellent after DirectX support was added.


mechtech said:


> So all the early adopters of 11, how is it?


I'm liking it a lot. It feels and works much better than 10 ever did!


----------



## mechtech (Nov 7, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm liking it a lot. It feels and works much better than 10 ever did!


That's good to hear, although my PC isn't supported officially......sigh........


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 7, 2021)

I'm liking it as well besides no "Toolbar adds" for the task bar like on WiN10


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2021)

mechtech said:


> That's good to hear, although my PC isn't supported officially......sigh........


That's ok, limitation bypasses are a thing.








						Windows 11 TPM Requirement? Bypass it in 5 Minutes
					

So you have a $2,000 Core i7-6950X HEDT processor, which you thought would last forever, but Windows 11 Setup stands in your way with its steep system requirements that include TPM and Secure Boot. What do you do? With Windows 11, Microsoft introduced new requirements for compatible hardware...




					www.techpowerup.com
				



Enjoy!


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Nov 8, 2021)

Hello All,
I suddenly get an error in the game "Control".
Haven't had it before.
It says..
CreateComputePipelineState: due to lack of video memory.
My monitoe flickers and de game freezes on intro.
I'm Useing an Nvidia 1080ti with the newest drivers om Windows 11 22000.282
Anyone ?


----------



## svan71 (Nov 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Thank You for that. Now we all know who's opinion to ignore going forward.
> (Just an FYI there bud, Indiana Jones & the Kingdom of the Crystal Skull was an excellent movie! For you to compare 11 to it is indeed saying much, but your implication of it being a negative connotation is deeply flawed.)
> 
> 
> Maybe, but it's not going over very well with a lot of people.


Your taste in movies is as bad as your taste in operating systems.  Perhaps they could add 3 more clicks to get to where I need to go in the context menu and perhaps add another 6 inches to the “recommended” field what do you think ? Dont forget the useless start menu search box, that redirects you to the search app.  And Widgets need to be on the Home screen just like other platforms as widgets are designed to provide info at a glance.  Ironic that the Update dialog in Win 10 now states (paraphrasing) "You can update. But be aware Windows 11 is missing some Windows 10 features" lol.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 8, 2021)

Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> Hello All,
> I suddenly get an error in the game "Control".
> Haven't had it before.
> It says..
> ...


Are you sure this is a windows 11 issue? Might be better off making your own thread for specific help



svan71 said:


> Your taste in movies is as bad as your taste in operating systems.  Perhaps they could add 3 more clicks to get to where I need to go in the context menu and perhaps add another 6 inches to the “recommended” field what do you think ? Dont forget the useless start menu search box, that redirects you to the search app.  And Widgets need to be on the Home screen just like other platforms as widgets are designed to provide info at a glance.  Ironic that the Update dialog in Win 10 now states (paraphrasing) "You can update. But be aware Windows 11 is missing some Windows 10 features" lol.


Crystal skull was indeed terrible, but please - avoid personal insults and try to stay on topic.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2021)

Stefan Zwaneveld said:


> I'm Useing an Nvidia 1080ti with the newest drivers om Windows 11 22000.282
> Anyone ?


Have you tried rolling back to a previous driver set?



svan71 said:


> Your taste in movies is as bad as your taste in operating systems.





Mussels said:


> Crystal skull was indeed terrible


Opinions are like rectums...


Mussels said:


> avoid personal insults and try to stay on topic.


...but I digress.



svan71 said:


> Perhaps they could add 3 more clicks to get to where I need to go in the context menu and perhaps add another 6 inches to the “recommended” field what do you think ? Dont forget the useless start menu search box, that redirects you to the search app. And Widgets need to be on the Home screen just like other platforms as widgets are designed to provide info at a glance. Ironic that the Update dialog in Win 10 now states (paraphrasing) "You can update. But be aware Windows 11 is missing some Windows 10 features" lol.


Whine, whine, whine, blah, blah, blah...

That's all I'm seeing there. Now instead of the complaints(which there are no shortage of for Windows 10), how about you ask about a problem you're having and see if there is a solution or configuration tweak/fix that can be made to resolve it? Would that not be the better way? Is that not how we deal with things that irritate us in ALL versions of Windows? Hmm?


----------



## Solid State Soul ( SSS ) (Nov 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Yes, and windows 12 for 12th gen
> 
> 
> For Zen 3 i recommend dos 3.11


That's not what i mean, just saying since windows 11 was optimized for Alder lake, is it wise to jump ship now if you have an older architecture or just stick to what is tried and true windows 10


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'll agree with this. 2k was excellent after DirectX support was added.


That's because NT4, was infamous for only supporting DirectX 3, for the highest version of DirectX!



lexluthermiester said:


> No no, run this;
> View attachment 224144
> 
> EDIT;
> For the record, I loved Windows Millennium. IMHO, it was the best 9x kernel OS microsoft made.


ME was a hybrid, notable for using Windows 2000's sounds. It did appear to take some functions from Windows 2000 and merge them into the kernel, despite the kernel and system being based on Windows 98 SE. But, the defragger included, is inferior, appears to cheat by skipping files that the one in Windows 98 SE didn't. It was found to be faster, most likely, because it was cheating. (ME's defrag)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> That's because NT4, was infamous for only supporting DirectX 3, for the highest version of DirectX!


What? By SP4 DX9c was fully supported. I think you might have been duped by a myth..



Solid State Soul ( SSS ) said:


> That's not what i mean, just saying since windows 11 was optimized for Alder lake, is it wise to jump ship now if you have an older architecture or just stick to what is tried and true windows 10


Alder Lake support is far from the only advancement microsoft made with 11. Grab the ISO, buy a cdkey, install(using bypasses if needed), enjoy!


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? By SP4 DX9c was fully supported. I think you might have been duped by a myth..


Windows 2000 is NT 5. Windows NT 4.0 scared a lot of people away, because Microsoft only supported DirectX 3. NT 4 also had a lot of service packs, more than NT5 and was very picky with the order that you install the updates.  Yes, with Windows 2000, with SP4, you were golden. Yes, SP4 was the last service pack of Windows 2000.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 8, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Windows 2000 is NT 5. Windows NT 4.0 scared a lot of people away, because Microsoft only supported DirectX 3. NT 4 also had a lot of service packs, more than NT5 and was very picky with the order that you install the updates.  Yes, with Windows 2000, with SP4, you were golden. Yes, SP4 was the last service pack of Windows 2000.


Oops, sorry, my bad.. You're right. For some reason I was thinking Win2k...


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Oops, sorry, my bad.. You're right. For some reason I was thinking Win2k...


Windows 2000 also worked like a dream on my socket 462 systems. But is known for wackiness. It boots slower than XP, but once Explorer.exe loads, it's fast. And on some systems, apparently when there's no ethernet controller, then Windows 2000 will hang on every dang logout. (stupid bug with Windows 2000, when you have dial-up) When that happens, the event log contains the following: 
	
	



```
Level: Error
Windows cannot unload the registry hive (or similar) DETAIL ACCESS IS DENIED
```

XP and later will not have this message and normally doesn't treat a registry hold as an error and will just log a warning instead and not hang for a minute.


----------



## Shrek (Nov 9, 2021)

2021-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5007215)

22000.318


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 9, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 2021-11 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5007215)
> 
> 22000.318


When I know there's Updates...

*UUP Dump*

*

*


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2021)

Windows 11: Another Ryzen patch, one more time with problems.

The Windows 11 update KB5007215 is supposed to address the problems of the level 3 cache of AMD's Ryzen processors again, but does not completely fix them.









						Windows 11: Ein weiterer Ryzen-Patch, ein weiteres Mal mit Problemen
					

Das Windows-11-Update KB5007215 soll die Probleme des Level-3-Caches von AMDs Ryzen-Prozessoren erneut angehen, behebt diese aber nicht vollends.




					www.heise.de


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 11, 2021)

P4-630 said:


> Windows 11: Another Ryzen patch, one more time with problems.
> 
> The Windows 11 update KB5007215 is supposed to address the problems of the level 3 cache of AMD's Ryzen processors again, but does not completely fix them.
> 
> ...


and like before, there's a patch to fix it but it will need another patch to make it work but to make it work perfectly it needs another patch, but another patch makes the system weird sometimes, so to fix it you need another patch


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> and like before, there's a patch to fix it but it will need another patch to make it work but to make it work perfectly it needs another patch, but another patch makes the system weird sometimes, so to fix it you need another patch



It seems to be like that these days... A patch for a fix and a patch for the previous patch.....


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 11, 2021)

micropage7 said:


> and like before, there's a patch to fix it but it will need another patch to make it work but to make it work perfectly it needs another patch, but another patch makes the system weird sometimes, so to fix it you need another patch



You nailed that right on the head.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 11, 2021)

Yeah just to post uh-ha I went ahead and deleted the WiNDeV SSD and WiN10 an just kept the WiNLTSC and WiN11


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2021)

Does anyone know if upgrade installs over the top of existing W11, fix the issues with changing ryzen CPUs?


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 12, 2021)

Is TPM really Treacherous Computing? Whose agenda is being followed?
I've always wandered if it was just a smoke screen and never believed for a minute that TPM is supposed to make us more secure.








						The Sinister Truth About TPM? | Daves Computer Tips
					

Microsoft surprised (shocked?) a lot of people when announcing the requirements for Windows 11, not the least of which was the requirement for TPM (Trusted Platform Module). TPM is an obscure security…



					davescomputertips.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 12, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Does anyone know if upgrade installs over the top of existing W11, fix the issues with changing ryzen CPUs?


It should? Likely.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 12, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It should? Likely.


I mean is he meaning as in old.Windows folder which is like 30+GB


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I mean is he meaning as in old.Windows folder which is like 30+GB


No i mean to fix the bugs is a true clean install required, or can you double click setup.exe and install over the top, losing nothing but time


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 12, 2021)

I'm sure there's a option *Before you continue to click which ever you want to stay


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> I'm sure there's a option *Before you continue to click which ever you want to stay


okay i think you're missing context here

Theres a new bug, that if you change between ryzen CPU's after OS install, cripples the L3 cache performance again. (big issue for alder lake reviewers)
The only known fix from the source that found the bug was a clean OS install every time.

Alternative fix: upgrade-install without wipe


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 12, 2021)

Oh... ok yeah yeah I heard. That's a awful/Stupid Bug....

If it were me... I'd have a back up which I clearly always do "Just for software"


----------



## Mussels (Nov 12, 2021)

Yeah but you cant do a backup here, cause the backup is made with an already installed OS


You'd have to setup an automated installer that does a clean install every time, and manually install the relevant chipset drivers/let windows update do its thing, and then test

And i can see that being a total PITA for reviewers who want consistency


----------



## Stefan Zwaneveld (Nov 13, 2021)

Maybe windows 11 22000.346 fixes things ?


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 13, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Is TPM really Treacherous Computing? Whose agenda is being followed?
> I've always wandered if it was just a smoke screen and never believed for a minute that TPM is supposed to make us more secure.
> 
> 
> ...


I did say earlier this year that there is widespread skepticism of "hardware security" amongst those who actually know what they are talking about.  This pretty much just drives that point home.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 13, 2021)

Mussels said:


> No i mean to fix the bugs is a true clean install required, or can you double click setup.exe and install over the top, losing nothing but time


I haven't tried that since the Windows 9x days.


----------



## Shrek (Nov 13, 2021)

KB5007262 cab file (22000.346)
Windows10.0-KB5007262-x64_47fe39d4-full_psfx.cab | Ulož.to (uloz.to)

To make installation easy
CAB file - Add Install to Context Menu in Windows 10 | Tutorials (tenforums.com)


This update includes the following improvements:

We fixed an issue that affects the Appx PowerShell cmdlet functionality on PowerShell 7.1 and later.
We fixed an issue that causes some users to see an unexpected “bad image” error message dialog at startup.
We fixed an issue that causes *searchindexer*.*exe* to stop responding during a dismount operation in the remote desktop environment.
We fixed an issue that affects the opening of the *SearchFilterHost.exe* process.
We added support for the cancellation of daylight savings time for the Republic of Fiji for 2021.
We fixed an issue that causes devices that have certain processors to stop responding when waking from hibernation.
We fixed a COM initialization issue in *dll* that might cause the calling process to stop working.
We fixed an issue in the Hyper-V virtual machine bus (VMBus) that causes the Windows Subsystem for Linux (WSL) VM to occasionally time out when attaching disks. This issue also prevents the utility from starting.
We fixed an issue that affects the System Memory Management Unit’s (SMMU) fault handling after hibernation.
We fixed an issue that causes the system to stop working after you enable Hyper-V.
We fixed an issue that fails to apply machine Group Policy objects automatically at startup or in the background to devices on a domain that have certain processors.
We fixed an issue that causes the Server Manager cmdlet to return a failure. As a result, many Software Defined Data Center (SDDC) validations fail during the installation of optional features.
We added the option to configure an Internet Protocol version 4 (IPv4) maximum transmission unit (MTU) that is less than 576 bytes on an interface.
We fixed an issue that causes *get-winevent* to fail, and the error is an InvalidOperationException.
We fixed an issue that incorrectly renders some variable fonts.
We fixed an issue that displays glyphs at the wrong angle when you use the Meiryo UI font and other vertical fonts. These fonts are frequently used in Japan, China, or other countries in Asia.
We added a feature to facilitate certain cross-browser data transfers.
We fixed an issue that occurs when a dialog opens within Internet Explorer.
We fixed an issue in *CLSID_InternetExplorer*.
We fixed an issue that causes Internet Explorer to stop working when you copy and paste text while using the Input Method Editor (IME).
We fixed an issue that causes certain apps to stop responding to input. This issue occurs on devices that have a touchpad.
We fixed a touch keyboard deployment issue that affects WebView2 controls in Windows UI Library 3.0 (WinUI 3) applications.
We fixed a memory leak in *ctfmon.exe* that occurs when you switch between different edit clients.
We updated the phone number for Windows Activation for locales that have the wrong phone number.
We fixed a known issue that causes error codes 0x000006e4, 0x0000007c, or 0x00000709 when connecting to a remote printer that is shared on a Windows print server.
We fixed an issue that affects USB Print devices that support Internet Printing Protocol (IPP) Over USB. This issue prevents these USB Print devices from completing installation.
We fixed an issue that causes certain USB Print installers to report that they don’t detect the printer after you plug it in.
We fixed an issue where OS functionality could be improperly redirected when microsoft-edge: links are invoked.
We fixed an issue in the Windows audio system that might cause the *audiodg.exe* process to stop working, which results in a temporary loss of audio.
We fixed an issue that prevents Software-Defined Networking (SDN) virtual machines from working when you configure the Generic Routing Encapsulation (GRE) VPN bandwidth limitation.
We fixed an issue that might cause the return value of *GetCommandLineA()* to be lowercase in some developer scenarios.
We fixed a Primary Refresh Token (PRT) update issue that occurs when VPN users sign in using Windows Hello for Business when the VPN connection is offline. Users receive unexpected authentication prompts for online resources that are configured for user sign-in frequency (SIF) in Azure Active Directory-Conditional Access.
We added the message that indicates that an organization’s policy manages the user’s location privacy settings. This message appears when the privacy settings are controlled by the Group Policy documented in Manage connections from Windows 10 and Windows 11 operating system components to Microsoft services.
We fixed an issue that affects the Fast Identity Online 2.0 (FIDO2) credential provider and prevents the display of the PIN entry box.
We fixed an issue that causes Windows Defender Application Control to incorrectly compare two file version numbers.
We enhanced Microsoft Defender for Endpoint’s ability to identify and intercept ransomware and advanced attacks.
We fixed an issue that might cause Windows Mixed Reality to start when you put on a headset. This issue occurs even when you’ve turned off the option “Start Mixed Reality Portal when my headset’s presence sensor detects that I’m wearing it”.
We fixed an audio distortion issue that affects Xbox One and Xbox Series Audio peripherals and occurs when you use them with spatial audio.
We fixed an issue that causes the AltGr key to stop working if a remote desktop client is running or if RemoteApp was disconnected.
We fixed an issue that causes the edit button and the battery icon in Quick Settings to intermittently disappear.
We fixed an issue that affects the Focus Assist button in the notification area, and we provided an accessible name for screen readers.
We updated several aspects of Windows emoji. As part of an iterative and ongoing work, we have made the following improvements for this release:
Updated all emoji in the Segoe UI Emoji font to the Fluent 2D emoji style
Included support for Emoji 13.1, which:
Updated the emoji dictionary
Added the ability to search for Emoji 13.1 in all supported languages
Updated the *Emoji and more* panel so you can enter emoji in your applications


We fixed an issue that affects the display of the number of unread notifications; some numbers don’t appear in the center of the circle in the notification area.
We fixed an issue that affects the Start menu when you install a large number of apps and change the screen resolution. The app names appear on the Start menu, but the app icons are missing. This update might also improve the reliability of the Start menu when you use secondary monitors in mixed resolution scenarios.
We fixed an issue that causes flickering when you hover over icons on the taskbar; this issue occurs if you’ve applied a high contrast theme.
We updated the Start menu’s Ease of Access folder name to “Accessibility” to match our naming standard across Windows 11 (original release).
We fixed an issue that affects Microsoft Narrator users when they select Braille options in Settings.
We changed the screen color to blue when a device stops working or a stop error occurs as in previous versions of Windows.
We fixed an issue that causes some app icons in the Start’s All apps list to be cut off on the bottom after you change the screen resolution.
We fixed an issue that, under certain conditions, prevents the keyboard focus rectangle from being visible when you use Task View, Alt-Tab, or Snap Assist.
We fixed an issue that affects apps that provide context (shortcut) menu items in File Explorer and desktop context menus. This issue occurs if these apps utilize Directory or Directory\Background registrations.
We fixed an issue that automatically removes the Serbian (Latin) Windows display language from a device .
We fixed an issue that displays the incorrect background for the iFLY Simplified Chinese IME icon in the notification area.
We fixed an issue that displays a blank space on the bottom of the Touch keyboard when you close the keyboard while the Suggestion UI is expanded.
We fixed reliability issues that prevent the display of File Explorer and desktop shortcut menus. This issue often occurs when you choose to use a single click to open an item.
We added an option for you to choose whether to automatically turn on Focus Assist for the first hour after a Windows feature update.
We improved the animation performance of icons on the taskbar.
We fixed a reliability issue on the lock screen that affects the rendering of the network status text.
We fixed volume control issues that affect Bluetooth audio devices.
We fixed an issue that causes File Explorer to stop working after you close a File Explorer window.
We fixed an issue that displays incorrect closed-caption shadows for some videos.
We fixed an issue that causes the Windows Update History page in the Settings app to display a summary count of zero (0) updates per category when there are updates listed.
We fixed an issue that occurs when you run a 32-bit application on a 64-bit version of Windows 11. If you call *NetServerEnum**()*, it might return error 87 or error 1231.
We fixed an issue that prevents your device from starting up, and it becomes unresponsive because of licensing API calls.
We fixed an issue in the Windows Network File System (NFS) client that might prevent you from renaming a file after mounting an NFS share. This issue occurs if you rename the file using File Explorer but does not occur if you rename the file using command line.
We fixed an issue that prevents flash drives, such SD cards and certain USB drives, from appearing in the Defragment and Optimize Drives UI.
We fixed an issue that might cause a stop error in *volmgr.sys* when you delete a volume.
We fixed an issue that affects NTFS when you enable the update sequence number (USN) journal. NTFS performs unnecessary actions each time it performs a write operation, which affects I/O performance.
We enabled *onunload* events to create pop-up windows in Microsoft Edge Internet Explorer mode.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2021)

So, I have a B550 Asus motherboard, 3700X, 16 gigs 3200 ram, 980 pro 500 gig NVMe 4 drive. Loaded Windows 11 on this system about a week ago and it ran fine for several days. Now though, it will lag badly!

To the point that if I click anything I can about go have a sandwich and come back to it finally doing something. It's crazy! 

So, I have dual 7970's in the system and I'm not sure if that is what is causing this terrible lag problem or not. I know they are older video cards, and wondering if that would cause such an issue? 

However, it was running Windows 10 just fine with no lag and was lightning fast. 

Any ideas?


----------



## TxGrin (Nov 13, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> So, I have a B550 Asus motherboard, 3700X, 16 gigs 3200 ram, 980 pro 500 gig NVMe 4 drive. Loaded Windows 11 on this system about a week ago and it ran fine for several days. Now though, it will lag badly!
> 
> To the point that if I click anything I can about go have a sandwich and come back to it finally doing something. It's crazy!
> 
> ...


Do you have MSI afterburner installed? Mine was doing this as well then i uninstalled MSI afterburner and the lag went away. Others said disabling transparency also helped.


----------



## stinger608 (Nov 13, 2021)

TxGrin said:


> Do you have MSI afterburner installed? Mine was doing this as well then i uninstalled MSI afterburner and the lag went away. Others said disabling transparency also helped.



No, I don't have Afterburner installed. 

Hmm, will have to check on the transparency thing. Thanks for the heads up on that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 13, 2021)

Personal update: I've now converted all of my main-use systems over to Windows 11, including the one I'm typing this on. Used a customized ISO that resulted in a very similar experience to an LTSB/LTSC ISO but with Defender removed. The result is Windows 11 running in a way that is secure and does not invade privacy. All is well and running smooth as expected!

Additionally, it seems NVidia has listened to reason and has included the Control Panel App with the DCH driver install. So well done NVidia!



stinger608 said:


> So, I have a B550 Asus motherboard, 3700X, 16 gigs 3200 ram, 980 pro 500 gig NVMe 4 drive. Loaded Windows 11 on this system about a week ago and it ran fine for several days. Now though, it will lag badly!
> 
> To the point that if I click anything I can about go have a sandwich and come back to it finally doing something. It's crazy!
> 
> ...


Check the task manager to see if anything is using tons of CPU time. Otherwise you might need to run a registry check with a trusted utility to repair any errors or remove dead entries that might be causing problems..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 13, 2021)

stinger608 said:


> No, I don't have Afterburner installed.
> 
> Hmm, will have to check on the transparency thing. Thanks for the heads up on that.



I have afterburner installed, set to start with windows, to load my OC profile. It has been like this for a couple of months now, with no apparent lag at all.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I haven't tried that since the Windows 9x days.


It's a fantastic repair feature for windows 8/10/11 - as it installs a new OS, undoes errors, corruption, and dumb user changes - but leaves files, programs and user content alone.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Nov 14, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> Oh... ok yeah yeah I heard. That's a awful/Stupid Bug....


Reminds me of old skool versions of Windows, where I had to reformat and reinstall Windows!  Including a crash, possibly even after uninstalling the 3rd party video driver before changing the video card.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 14, 2021)

Hmm I remember installing off brand drivers for my ATI card at the time "Can't remember the name" but was BSOD after BSOD


----------



## freeagent (Nov 14, 2021)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Reminds me of old skool versions of Windows, where I had to reformat and reinstall Windows!  Including a crash, possibly even after uninstalling the 3rd party video driver before changing the video card.


Ahh the good old days, kinda miss them kinda don’t..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2021)

Mussels said:


> It's a fantastic repair feature for windows 8/10/11 - as it installs a new OS, undoes errors, corruption, and dumb user changes - but leaves files, programs and user content alone.


Oh, you're talking about a repair install through install media. I've done plenty of those, and they work about 95% of the time.



freeagent said:


> Ahh the good old days, kinda miss them kinda don’t..


Right there with you.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 14, 2021)

She's boppin out the Flops, but something doesn't seem right..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 14, 2021)

freeagent said:


> but something doesn't seem right..


I might be overlooking it. What doesn't seem right?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 14, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I might be overlooking it. What doesn't seem right?


Cache benchmark, it's the same story on my system, irregular results but game performance seems unaffected so I'm not really bothered


----------



## Mussels (Nov 14, 2021)

249GB/s, she's fiiiiiiiiine
(it should be over 1000 on that system, lex)


Nice memory latency tho, 3200 C14 showing its teeth again


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 15, 2021)

Microsoft is blocking users from circumventing Edge browser links in Windows 11
					

Another potential reason to hold off upgrading.




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 15, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> Microsoft is blocking users from circumventing Edge browser links in Windows 11
> 
> 
> Another potential reason to hold off upgrading.
> ...


This problem is completely negated if you remove(delete/uninstall) Edge.

BTW, screw you on this one microsoft.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This problem is completely negated if you remove(delete/uninstall) Edge.
> 
> BTW, screw you on this one microsoft.



I don't have W11 installed but if it is like W10 you can't unistall it, at least not normally like other apps. Sure there are always ways, but most people don't know about them.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> This problem is completely negated if you remove(delete/uninstall) Edge.
> 
> BTW, screw you on this one microsoft.



I have removed edge, have chrome set as default. that article is saying, if win gets a call for edge, you get a blank window? instead of it opening edge. Well i can't say i have had any blank windows pop up, so maybe completely removing it does indeed do the trick


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 15, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> I don't have W11 installed but if it is like W10 you can't unistall it


You need a utility to help do so, but it is easily done. OpenShell has a function to do so, as does CCleaner.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2021)

@lexluthermiester 
Would this work? if not how did you completely uninstall it?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 15, 2021)

Tigger said:


> I have removed edge, have chrome set as default. that article is saying, if win gets a call for edge, you get a blank window? instead of it opening edge. Well i can't say i have had any blank windows pop up, *so maybe completely removing it does indeed do the trick*


It does.



Tigger said:


> @lexluthermiester
> Would this work? if not how did you completely uninstall it?
> View attachment 225280


No. I've tried that. It's one of the very few packages that can be removed. It works on Edge, but system and startmenu links will remain. They just won't do anything. It's best to use custom ISO's to install Windows, but these methods are good for situation where that is not an easy to use a custom ISO.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It does.
> 
> 
> No. I've tried that. It's one of the very few packages that can be removed. It works on Edge, but system and startmenu links will remain. They just won't do anything. It's best to use custom ISO's to install Windows, but these methods are good for situation where that is not an easy to use a custom ISO.



Is there a way i can scrub it from my system without a reinstall?


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 15, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> You need a utility to help do so, but it is easily done. OpenShell has a function to do so, as does CCleaner.



Sure, but i don't think you got my point. It's a shitty move because MS knows full well that 90% will never go search/know what to search/care to search.
That's how i read the article too, this is another push from them to get more people to use their browser, after that fiasco some years ago with the EU and the fines.

There also those "you aren't using the recomended web browsing tool" or whatever the BS they put even on W10.

Anyway kind of sidetracking the topic, sorry about that


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 16, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Is there a way i can scrub it from my system without a reinstall?


Not really. Or at least not that I know of. Fresh install with customized ISO is required as far as I know.


----------



## Totally (Nov 16, 2021)

Splinterdog said:


> Is TPM really Treacherous Computing? Whose agenda is being followed?
> I've always wandered if it was just a smoke screen and never believed for a minute that TPM is supposed to make us more secure.
> 
> 
> ...



I already threw that out there when the requirements were first made public and that notion was as well received as random babble from a tin foil hat wearing individual. What people don't realize is that this even has the potential to circumvent VPNs, and other current methods used to obfuscate a user's identity online.


----------



## outpt (Nov 16, 2021)

Long time before I put this crap system again on my machine.


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 17, 2021)

I installed Windows 11 a few days ago and so far my experience has been very good. Only annoying thing was the snipping tool not working, but that's working fine now. I do have a Windows 10 installed just in case Microsoft screws me over


----------



## Metroid (Nov 17, 2021)

Anybody care to look into my issue if any of you have had a similar one?

"I have been with youtube issues lately, but I think it might be windows 11 update .net not nvidia geforce drivers, for what is worth, will update to this drivers just in case.
Edge works without any problem on youtube, then if you install chrome, chrome will not work on youtube, however if you install firefox, chrome will work on youtube, firefox will not. On firefox connection says 51kbps buffer health dead, on edge connection is at 100.000 kbps on chrome too. If i uninstall firefox then chrome will have that same firefox issue, 51kbps and dead buffer. On edge videos are loaded, if I instal chrome, chrome will not load videos but will keep trying to load but it never does, if i install firefox, chrome will load videos without issues but firefox will not load at all, I believe this is windows 11 issue, messy."









						NVIDIA GeForce 496.76 Game Ready Drivers Released
					

NVIDIA today released the latest version of GeForce Game Ready software. Version 496.76 WHQL comes with optimization for "Battlefield 2042," including support for DLSS and Reflex. The drivers also enable DLSS support for "Assetto Corsa Competizione," "Bright Memory: Infinite," "Farming Simulator...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Anyway, firefox stopped loading videos after an update, before the update, everything was all right, .net update I think, but when I deleted the update, issue was still there, i guess it messed up something up there. Funny part is even after a clean install, youtube videos would not load on firefox. I wonder if the issue is on firefox part. Tried everything, turning off the firewall did not help, removing windows auto proxy did not help, changing connections without proxy or with proxy did not help either.

My mobile and other computers in my house work without any issues on youtube, mobile is android, computers are windows 10, so not a router or isp issue here either..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2021)

Metroid said:


> Anybody care to look into my issue if any of you have had a similar one?
> 
> "I have been with youtube issues lately, but I think it might be windows 11 update .net not nvidia geforce drivers, for what is worth, will update to this drivers just in case.
> Edge works without any problem on youtube, then if you install chrome, chrome will not work on youtube, however if you install firefox, chrome will work on youtube, firefox will not. On firefox connection says 51kbps buffer health dead, on edge connection is at 100.000 kbps on chrome too. If i uninstall firefox then chrome will have that same firefox issue, 51kbps and dead buffer. On edge videos are loaded, if I instal chrome, chrome will not load videos but will keep trying to load but it never does, if i install firefox, chrome will load videos without issues but firefox will not load at all, I believe this is windows 11 issue, messy."
> ...


I haven't seen any problems like what you just described. Nothing even close.

Anyone else?


----------



## Metroid (Nov 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I haven't seen any problems like what you just described. Nothing even close.
> 
> Anyone else?


Yeah, same here, to tell you the truth, I'm scared hehe


```
Operating System: Windows 11 Pro 64-bit (10.0, Build 22000) (22000.co_release.210604-1628)
                 Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
      System Manufacturer: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd
             System Model: MS-7B86
                     BIOS: 1.H4 (type: UEFI)
                Processor: AMD Ryzen 9 5900X 12-Core Processor             (24 CPUs), ~4.0GHz
                   Memory: 32768MB RAM
      Available OS Memory: 32692MB RAM
                Page File: 25228MB used, 12584MB available
              Windows Dir: C:\Windows
          DirectX Version: DirectX 12
      DX Setup Parameters: Not found
         User DPI Setting: 144 DPI (150 percent)
       System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
          DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
                 Miracast: Available, no HDCP
Microsoft Graphics Hybrid: Not Supported
DirectX Database Version: 1.2.2
           DxDiag Version: 10.00.22000.0001 64bit Unicode
```

Plus 1 x gtx 1070 and 2 x 3080, nvme 1tb. All windows 11 updated installed. I guess ping to google's youtube video library is not working as should be, something is blocking it on firefox or something is blocking on windows 11. Although I must point it out, youtube page load is very fast on firefox, only issue is not loading the videos, it keeps trying to load but it never loads, interesting issue.

I tried looking at the internet for similar issues and could not find any, plus too many youtube issue post spams over the years make hard to find if somebody is going through the same issue right now, usually forums have recent issues but could not find either.


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 17, 2021)

@Metroid Did update the AMD chipset driver and BIOS? It could be your firewall/anti virus. I am using windows defender and latest BIOS with AGESA 1.2.0.3c.


----------



## Metroid (Nov 17, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> @Metroid Did update the AMD chipset driver and BIOS? It could be your firewall/anti virus. I am using windows defender and latest BIOS with AGESA 1.2.0.3c.



Yes, I disabled the firewall and windows defender and everything was still the same. I dont know what to do anymore, I used to use firefox, now I'm using chrome for the time being.


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 17, 2021)

Just installed Chrome and Firefox, I'm using Edge since the Windows 11 install. All 3 browsers are working fine.


----------



## Metroid (Nov 17, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> Just installed Chrome and Firefox, I'm using Edge since the Windows 11 install. All 3 browsers are working fine.



I turned everything off on windows defender and did reset to default, it removed all the rules from windows firewall, very clean, then chrome would not work anymore loading videos then I created a new firewall rule udp port 5353, that is the same rule microsoft edge uses and voila worked again, did the same thing to firefox and youtube videos still not loading hehe, everything else works, videos on facebook and other places no issues with firefox, only on youtube ehhe

Well on firefox there is a plugin called "Widevine Content Decryption Module provided by Google Inc.", not sure if that is the case why is not loading videos on youtube. The plugin will not download, have done the manual installation and after you install and close firefox, you check and says the plugin is not downloaded and then you have to do the manual installation and the same thing happens, firefox does not keep the settings saved once it is closed, everything is so strange hehe

The other plugin close to widevine is openh264 and no issue on that, it is downloaded every time without an issue. Firefox.exe can't reach google and download this plugin, xhr requests on developer mode says nothing.


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 17, 2021)

Did you try a clean install of Windows 10?


----------



## Metroid (Nov 17, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> Did you try a clean install of Windows 10?


No, chrome and edge is working, so I will let this thing go for now, next time that I decide to make a new windows 11 installation, I will install windows 10 first and check for curiosity. Windows defender might be blocking something somewhere, tried many things but no luck, wait a new firefox version and see if that still persists.


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 17, 2021)

Hmm that's really weird.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2021)

Metroid said:


> No, chrome and edge is working, so I will let this thing go for now, next time that I decide to make a new windows 11 installation, I will install windows 10 first and check for curiosity. Windows defender might be blocking something somewhere, tried many things but no luck, wait a new firefox version and see if that still persists.



I'm using firefox beta on my windows 11 work laptop, i have never used standard firefox, always the beta. maybe try the beta download of firefox? i haven't had any issues since launch on my work laptop, everything is just fine and i use firefox, chrome, and edge daily on it.


----------



## Metroid (Nov 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I'm using firefox beta on my windows 11 work laptop, i have never used standard firefox, always the beta. maybe try the beta download of firefox? i haven't had any issues since launch on my work laptop, everything is just fine and i use firefox, chrome, and edge daily on it.


That is a good idea, i'm using the 94.01v, will try now the beta if it fixes. I tried few days ago the 94.01v from windows store and still the same. The beta version I downloaded right now is 95.0b8.

Edit: it did not work, I had an old profile laying around before I had updated from windows 10 to windows 11 and I had that "Widevine Content Decryption Module provided by Google Inc." plugin,  installed on this firefox profile and still youtube videos are not loaded into it. Even firefox beta 95v could not help here, very strange issue. I guess forget for now.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 17, 2021)

Thx to W11 users now have even smaller working space in Office 365:




I now have to zoom out to 80% in order to see full page on FHD 16:9 display.
Thanks MS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> i have never used standard firefox, always the beta. maybe try the beta download of firefox?


I'm completely opposite. Have never used the beta/nightly builds. When they started making the ESR's, I defaulted to those.



Metroid said:


> That is a good idea, i'm using the 94.01v, will try now the beta if it fixes. I tried few days ago the 94.01v from windows store and still the same. The beta version I downloaded right now is 95.0b8.
> 
> Edit: it did not work, I had an old profile laying around before I had updated from windows 10 to windows 11 and I had that "Widevine Content Decryption Module provided by Google Inc." plugin, installed on this firefox profile and still youtube videos are not loaded into it. Even firefox beta 95v could not help here, very strange issue. I guess forget for now.


If you're willing to experiment and you have a spare drive(SSD/HDD), try a fresh install with only drivers and an install of FireFox, making sure that you are offline for that whole install. Once finished, get online and see if the problem persists. If it does, you might have a corrupt Windows ISO, the flaws of which are being triggered by the FireFox runtimes. If it does not then there is something else causing the problem.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm completely opposite. Have never used the beta/nightly builds. When they started making the ESR's, I defaulted to those.
> 
> 
> If you're willing to experiment and you have a spare drive(SSD/HDD), try a fresh install with only drivers and an install of FireFox, making sure that you are offline for that whole install. Once finished, get online and see if the problem persists. If it does, you might have a corrupt Windows ISO, the flaws of which are being triggered by the FireFox runtimes. If it does not then there is something else causing the problem.



I don't even know what ESR stands for


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 17, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Thx to W11 users now have even smaller working space in Office 365:
> View attachment 225519
> I now have to zoom out to 80% in order to see full page on FHD 16:9 display.
> Thanks MS.


Damn I haven't noticed that. Well at least it looks prettier.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 17, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I don't even know what ESR stands for


It's the ultra stable version of Firefox.





						Switch to Firefox Extended Support Release (ESR) for personal use | Firefox Help
					

How to switch to Firefox ESR as a workaround for  issues with the newest version of Firefox.




					support.mozilla.org
				





			https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/all/#product-desktop-esr


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 17, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's the ultra stable version of Firefox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i've never had an issue with beta. on same hand I don't do much browsing other than TPU and tech news stuff. i am bookmarking this though just for a rainy day thanks


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## micropage7 (Nov 18, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Thx to W11 users now have even smaller working space in Office 365:
> View attachment 225519
> I now have to zoom out to 80% in order to see full page on FHD 16:9 display.
> Thanks MS.


many times i think it's coz M$ gives more space to support touch screen monitor better


----------



## Kurt63 (Nov 18, 2021)

Chomiq said:


>


I do everything I know to be as secure as I can ...... I try to make my system a "ghost" ...... I have alot to learn, though and I pretty much learn everything from you folks ..... thank you for that video, it opened my eyes ........


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 18, 2021)

Chomiq said:


>


Simple solution is to use an alternate start menu. Open Shell works perfectly on Windows 11 with a bit of tweaking.








						Welcome to Open-Shell
					

Classic Shell Reborn.



					open-shell.github.io
				




EDIT:
Just in case anyone is interested in the wallpaper, I've included a ZIP(see attached) with all of purple variations I've made. As they are fair-use modifications of the Windows 10 1903 default wallpaper, I make no claims of ownership or rights. Enjoy!


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 19, 2021)

I can't wake up Windows 11 with keyboard or mouse, only with the power button. I have already allowed the keyboard to wake up the pc and in the device manager, also I didn't allow Windows to power down the USB controllers. Finally, I disabled USB selective suspending in Power Options. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 19, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> Does anyone have any ideas?


In your situation, Windows is not detecting the hardware functionality you want to use and thus it is unavailable. That leaves you with two choices:
A. Stop using the Sleep/Hibernation functions of Windows.
B. Live with having to press the power button to wake up Windows.

I personally never use and deliberately disable Sleep/Hibernation.


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 19, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> In your situation, Windows is not detecting the hardware functionality you want to use and thus it is unavailable. That leaves you with two choices:
> A. Stop using the Sleep/Hibernation functions of Windows.
> B. Live with having to press the power button to wake up Windows.
> 
> I personally never use and deliberately disable Sleep/Hibernation.


When I type powercfg /devicequery wake_from_any my Razer Keyboard appears, but if I go to powercfg /devicequery wake_armed it doesn't appear, even though I had already set in Device Manager to allow it to wake up windows. So it seems to be something else right? Otherwise it wouldn't show in powercfg /devicequery wake_from_any.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2021)

Sounds like you're in hibernate and not sleep.


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 20, 2021)

I don't have hibernation activated.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 20, 2021)

I am absolutely rusty on this knowledge, but theres like S3 S4 and S5 sleep states and i dont recall what's what

With B550, you likely updated to a W11 supporting BIOS.
That would have included some new defaults and reset settings... so one of them related to the sleep states could be the cause of any changes.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> I don't have hibernation activated.
> View attachment 225819


Is Hybrid Sleep enabled? It's in Control Panel -> Power Options -> Advanced Settings -> Sleep -> Hybrid Sleep.
If it is enabled, that might be the problem. Try disabling and then let your system sleep and see if you can wake the system with KB or mouse.


----------



## Timelessest (Nov 20, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Is Hybrid Sleep enabled? It's in Control Panel -> Power Options -> Advanced Settings -> Sleep -> Hybrid Sleep.
> If it is enabled, that might be the problem. Try disabling and then let your system sleep and see if you can wake the system with KB or mouse.


Disabled hybrid sleep, but no luck. 



Mussels said:


> I am absolutely rusty on this knowledge, but theres like S3 S4 and S5 sleep states and i dont recall what's what
> 
> With B550, you likely updated to a W11 supporting BIOS.
> That would have included some new defaults and reset settings... so one of them related to the sleep states could be the cause of any changes.


I updated my BIOS with m-flash. It's the latest version. And powercfg /devicequery s1_supported, s2_supported, s3_supported and s4_supported shows that the razer keyboard does support all sleep states. It even lights up when I press any key, nothing else though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 20, 2021)

Timelessest said:


> Disabled hybrid sleep, but no luck.


That sucks. Out of ideas. Sorry I couldn't be more useful.


----------



## The red spirit (Nov 20, 2021)

Y'all speaking about Windows 11 and bitching about MS antics, meanwhile there's Windows 11 EE (Edible Edition, not to be confused with Intel's Emergency Edition):









I wonder if it's yummy. Anyone wants to buy some?


----------



## Shrek (Nov 20, 2021)

Actually I find Windows 11 quite palatable.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 20, 2021)

Here's my start menu and task bar, notice small task bar. i use startisback to do it, been using it for ages.


----------



## GerKNG (Nov 20, 2021)

wasn't there patch to come "mid november" to fix the denuvo crap with alder lake?
i still can't play AC Valhalla and MSIs launch bios is not able to disable E Core. (not that this would be a viable solution to circumvent this pos software)


----------



## johnspack (Nov 24, 2021)

Check your updates...  22000.348 is available now....


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2021)

Oh hell yeah, lets see what fixes they broke and brokens they fixed, this week!


"Microsoft has patched an issue that affects Blue audio devices when you try to adjust the volume from the taskbar."

Oh, this might be why my yeti volume spazzed sometimes


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2021)

For those who do manual updates;

            Microsoft Update Catalog         
This will indeed bring Windows 11 to version 22000.348 and actually does fix a few bugs.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 25, 2021)

Anyone had any issues with file explorer crashing trying to access network drives?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Anyone had any issues with file explorer crashing trying to access network drives?


I did not have that particular problem.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 25, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I did not have that particular problem.


Might be some internal gladiatorial match between windows and Debian going on inside my network. I haven't tested it in the last few days as I'm only running pfsense till my ram upgrade comes, will find out after she gets her boost whether windows hates samba


----------



## johnspack (Nov 25, 2021)

And it's updated:


----------



## Mussels (Nov 25, 2021)

ThaiTaffy said:


> Anyone had any issues with file explorer crashing trying to access network drives?


Mine can be slow, but that's likely just the mech drive at the far end waking up. Single folder with a few thousand loose files, so it's a good worst case.
(Win 11 at both ends)


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 26, 2021)

is it worth encrypting the windows 11 drive or should i just leave the drive as is


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 26, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> is it worth encrypting the windows 11 drive or should i just leave the drive as is


Depends on your security style, personally I don't bother but I'm behind a pretty rock solid firewall and do most of my browsing and downloads on a disposable VM.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 26, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> is it worth encrypting the windows 11 drive or should i just leave the drive as is


Are you important, have all important data in offsite backups and willing to lose all that local data if hardware fails?

Then yes.


----------



## AugeK (Nov 26, 2021)

In my personal opinion this is only to keep noobs out.
"Professionals" would be able to unlock anyway.
AFAIK in the US software companies are required to provide a "master key" to authorities.
So data security is nothing but an illusion, especially when using cloud services.

A backup is highly recommended in case of drive failure!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 26, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> is it worth encrypting the windows 11 drive or should i just leave the drive as is


I'll echo what the others have stated, but don't use microsoft's built-in bit-locker. It has a known backdoor. Use something like Veracrypt. It's rock solid and has no known vulnerabilities.

Full disc encryption carries the benefit of guaranteeing that what you have on your drive will remain unseen by anyone who does not have the password. So if you have something worth protecting, or you need to protect, by all means encrypt your drives.

But if you don't, don't worry about it and just make sure you have backups.



AugeK said:


> AFAIK in the US software companies are required to provide a "master key" to authorities.


No, they are not. Total myth.



AugeK said:


> So data security is nothing but an illusion, especially when using cloud services.


Please stop giving people bad advice. You have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## ThaiTaffy (Nov 26, 2021)

People don't use cloud backups because they are just as likely to have issues as you are!  Those of us who have data we need backups of generally keep external hard drives as keeping backups on a powered system isn't really a backup unless it's data that need to be accessed routinely which we keep on some sort of raid but even that we tend to take an external backup of.

 The myth about people not keeping data on the cloud due to security, is just that a myth.  We don't tend to use it because we can do it ourselves, better and without an inflated monthly subscription.


----------



## AugeK (Nov 26, 2021)

From a Europeans point of view such cloud storage is as safe as your f...book data!


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Nov 26, 2021)

thanks for all the replies I don't think I need to encrypt my drive after all Don't have anything to hide but I make lots of backups


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> thanks for all the replies I don't think I need to encrypt my drive after all Don't have anything to hide but I make lots of backups


There you go. Should you ever have a need to safe-guard your data, whether for professional reasons or personal, chime in and one of us can help you figure out what might work best for you.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 28, 2021)

AugeK said:


> AFAIK in the US software companies are required to provide a "master key" to authorities.


No, they are not, though there have been pushes for this batshit insane idea.


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> No, they are not, though there have been pushes for this batshit insane idea.


Yeah they can ask for a warrant to have the manufacturer/software vendor unlock specific device/account. If that fails Federales can always hire 3rd party to hack into it.








						FBI says it has cracked terrorist's iPhone without Apple's help
					

The Department of Justice has broken into the phone used by a San Bernardino terrorist without the help of Apple. The FBI says it "no longer requires the assistance from Apple."



					money.cnn.com


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 29, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Yeah they can ask for a warrant to have the manufacturer/software vendor unlock specific device/account. If that fails Federales can always hire 3rd party to hack into it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the status quo.  Note nowehere in your statement or in that article is a "master key" backdoor mandated.

Of course they are legally required to assist.  But if it's real encryption (no backdoor), there is no real assistance they can provide beyond "what is the password?"


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> That is the status quo.  Note nowehere in your statement or in that article is a "master key" backdoor mandated.
> 
> Of course they are legally required to assist.  But if it's real encryption (no backdoor), there is no real assistance they can provide beyond "what is the password?"


Yup, backdoor is a big no no.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> FBI says it has cracked terrorist's iPhone without Apple's help​The Department of Justice has broken into the phone used by a San Bernardino terrorist without the help of Apple. The FBI says it "no longer requires the assistance from Apple."   money.cnn.com


That was an isolated incident with one phone. Most of the time cracking encryption doesn't work if it's done properly because it can't work.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 29, 2021)

I got to try it on my laptop, and i can't understand this back and forth from MS. Just like with 8 they fell they have the need to reinvent the wheel. Especially the start menu.

What they should have done was improve the formula not make triangular wheels. Complete the damn dark mode for example.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> That was an isolated incident with one phone. Most of the time cracking encryption doesn't work if it's done properly because it can't work.


To take it full circle, it was only able to work because Apple holds the keys in the phone in a TPM-like device and they were able to extract the key with some trickery.

Yet another reason hardware security is awful.


----------



## Kurt63 (Nov 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'll echo what the others have stated, but don't use microsoft's built-in bit-locker. It has a known backdoor. Use something like Veracrypt. It's rock solid and has no known vulnerabilities.
> 
> Full disc encryption carries the benefit of guaranteeing that what you have on your drive will remain unseen by anyone who does not have the password. So if you have something worth protecting, or you need to protect, by all means encrypt your drives.
> 
> ...


I went to their website, Mr. Lex, and the whole affair of downloading and installing looks a little spooky !!!! ..... LOL


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2021)

Kurt63 said:


> I went to their website, Mr. Lex, and the whole affair of downloading and installing looks a little spooky !!!! ..... LOL


?!? Wait, what?








						VeraCrypt
					

Download VeraCrypt for free. Open source disk encryption with strong security for the Paranoid. VeraCrypt is a free disk encryption software brought to you by IDRIX (https://www.idrix.fr) and based on TrueCrypt 7.1a. It adds enhanced security to the algorithms used for system and partitions...




					sourceforge.net
				








						VeraCrypt - Free Open source disk encryption with strong security for the Paranoid
					

VeraCrypt is free open-source disk encryption software for Windows, Mac OS X and Linux. In case an attacker forces you to reveal the password, VeraCrypt provides plausible deniability. In contrast to file encryption, data encryption performed by VeraCrypt is real-time (on-the-fly), automatic...



					www.veracrypt.fr
				




What's wrong with either one of those?


----------



## Kurt63 (Nov 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> ?!? Wait, what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL ...... what I really should have said was i need to listen to you folks and read to get a better understanding of this ........ it is all new to me ...... I am done with the days of downloading something and using the software without a clue how and why it works.......


----------



## qwak (Dec 3, 2021)

I returned to W10.

It was driving me crazy angry not having all those lost basic functionalities such as the start menu, the not-combined taskbar, the good old handy quick launch toolbar to have all my desired folders direct icons there, the logical context menu back, etc, all the backward steps of W11 are gone, all the lots and lots of daily unnecessary clicks to open basic stuff, etc.

W11 has a nice design but I couldn't stand losing all those functionalities for no reason at all, just going much worse and making me waste a hell of a lot of time every single day.


----------



## Kurt63 (Dec 3, 2021)

qwak said:


> I returned to W10.
> 
> It was driving me crazy angry not having all those lost basic functionalities such as the start menu, the not-combined taskbar, the good old handy quick launch toolbar to have all my desired folders direct icons there, the logical context menu back, etc, all the backward steps of W11 are gone, all the lots and lots of daily unnecessary clicks to open basic stuff, etc.
> 
> W11 has a nice design but I couldn't stand losing all those functionalities for no reason at all, just going much worse and making me waste a hell of a lot of time every single day.


.......and W11 does some goofy stuff with Firefox, enabling/disabling NVIDIA image scaling ....... just things the OS did not do under W10 ......... they are "glitches" I have encountered but just live with as they are easily fixable ..... too late for me to go back


----------



## qwak (Dec 3, 2021)

Kurt63 said:


> .......and W11 does some goofy stuff with Firefox, enabling/disabling NVIDIA image scaling ....... just things the OS did not do under W10 ......... they are "glitches" I have encountered but just live with as they are easily fixable ..... too late for me to go back


Why can't you go back? I installed the iso myself.

For me W11 worked as fine as W10 and looks prettier to me, but those simple little things mentioned above where enough. I am an early adopter and love all new stuff and got W11 the first moment of receiving my new laptop meeting all requirements for it, but no way I'm going to waste millions of unnecessary clicks with no benefits at all, only the more modern design.


----------



## Kurt63 (Dec 4, 2021)

qwak said:


> Why can't you go back? I installed the iso myself.
> 
> For me W11 worked as fine as W10 and looks prettier to me, but those simple little things mentioned above where enough. I am an early adopter and love all new stuff and got W11 the first moment of receiving my new laptop meeting all requirements for it, but no way I'm going to waste millions of unnecessary clicks with no benefits at all, only the more modern design.


LOL ...... NO!!!! ..... that is completely out of my lane !!!!!


----------



## Metroid (Dec 4, 2021)

Metroid said:


> Yes, I disabled the firewall and windows defender and everything was still the same. I dont know what to do anymore, I used to use firefox, now I'm using chrome for the time being.


Just want to let you people know that my problem was solved, I guess my isp blocked many websites that I used to use, I might be related to data usage. I guess using too much content at 4k can made my isp to block some websites that stream videos and youtube was one of them, however what I dont understand is on chrome it did work without issues, it was blocked only on firefox, dont know how they can do that though but they did. Anyway, it was not anything on my side. It has been all good so far. Odd issue though.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2021)

Metroid said:


> Just want to let you people know that my problem was solved, I guess my isp blocked many websites that I used to use, I might be related to data usage. I guess using too much content at 4k can made my isp to block some websites that stream videos and youtube was one of them, however what I dont understand is on chrome it did work without issues, it was blocked only on firefox, dont know how they can do that though but they did. Anyway, it was not anything on my side. It has been all good so far. Odd issue though.


A mistaken, broken version of throttling i would assume


Try an alternate DNS server before you go down the VPN road


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2021)

Metroid said:


> I guess my isp blocked many websites that I used to use


VPN.


----------



## Metroid (Dec 4, 2021)

Mussels said:


> A mistaken, broken version of throttling i would assume


yeah, close to 1TB of data downloaded last month but at 4k is nothing on optic fiber at 100mb, plan is unlimited so reason I never suspect of it, how do I know it was the isp or it might have been related to an issue they faced or were facing? is because after 2 weeks or so and as soon as December started, everything is back to normal again.



lexluthermiester said:


> VPN.


If the bs gets back then I will have to check vpns, right now still all right.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2021)

Metroid said:


> yeah, close to 1TB of data downloaded last month


I easily hit that every 2 weeks(full house of people).


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 5, 2021)

Check my transparent taskbar. looks great.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2021)

Looks like NeoWin caught onto the NVME slowdowns i reported a while back

Even used one of my images

Windows 11 crippling NVMe SSD speeds according to multiple user reports - Neowin


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 7, 2021)

Mussels said:


> Looks like NeoWin caught onto the NVME slowdowns i reported a while back
> 
> Even used one of my images
> 
> Windows 11 crippling NVMe SSD speeds according to multiple user reports - Neowin


I'm not seeing much of a difference in those graphs. In fact they seem to show improvement in several aspects of performance.. Did I miss something?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> I'm not seeing much of a difference in those graphs. In fact they seem to show improvement in several aspects of performance.. Did I miss something?


4k random writes halve or worse at times

Heres the big image i put up originally with %'s  
5 to 20% was repeatable, so i went with that
(Crystal disk mark was consistent, AS SSD showed bigger changes but varied more between runs)


----------



## Selaya (Dec 8, 2021)

Kurt63 said:


> LOL ...... what I really should have said was i need to listen to you folks and read to get a better understanding of this ........ it is all new to me ...... I am done with the days of downloading something and using the software without a clue how and why it works.......


Be aware that the way VeraCrypt works (master key unlocking encryption table for individual ... sectors?) it'll have a fairly significant hit on random read/write performance since your disk will have to go back and lookup the keys for the sectors each time you read/write anything


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> 4k random writes halve or worse at times


What now?



Half or worse? Not seeing that. Your own screenshots don't show that. Whatever mechanism is at play here, it's not something the user will perceive and is likely only detected in benchmarks.

While this is something that needs a solution and/or an explanation from microsoft, it is not something that needs to be blown out of proportion.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What now?
> View attachment 228068
> Half or worse? Not seeing that. Your own screenshots don't show that. Whatever mechanism is at play here, it's not something the user will perceive and is likely only detected in benchmarks.
> 
> While this is something that needs a solution and/or an explanation from microsoft, it is not something that needs to be blown out of proportion.


in SOME cases they got that bad, in ANOTHER program - I literally said I was showing the more repeatable, lower results and not the drastic hard to produce ones - and those results were months old


Same OS install, same hardware.
Left is 11 before all the ryzen fixes, right is todays result (also 11). The Random 4k with the 32 depth queue is much higher than it was, rest is margin of error stuff - it's an active OS





AS SSD had 2.2GB/s become 650MB/s








This is a modern result, again: same SSD, hell i havent even booted the OS on that drive since taking the last screenshots. Yet the results are basically normal.

The problem? they havent gone back to normal for everyone.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> in SOME cases they got that bad, in ANOTHER program - I literally said I was showing the more repeatable, lower results and not the drastic hard to produce ones


It's likely a programmatic problem rather than a driver or stability issue.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's likely a programmatic problem rather than a driver or stability issue.


Very likely, which is why i focused on the (shrinking) ~20% loss the other programs reported

The same fixes for the L3 cache issue, brought my numbers back into 'close enough' territory since some results were faster while others were slower... but some people havent got that fix for whatever reason.
Might be the same issue where people didn't get the L3 fix if they swapped CPU's without an OS reinstall, on 11?

I never heard back on anyone retesting that


----------



## Hugis (Dec 8, 2021)

Jumped back to win 10, was having startup issues(really long boot times-all better now with a fresh install)


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 8, 2021)

Mussels said:


> I never heard back on anyone retesting that


I swapped from a 5800X to 5950X and saw no difference even in the AIDA64 bench.

I sort of doubt that's even a thing at this point.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 8, 2021)

This is for Dev for now but... *LINK*


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

DARKPAD!



My life is complete


----------



## Ferrum Master (Dec 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> DARKPAD!
> 
> 
> 
> My life is complete



They could have at least put dark theme on task manager... I've filed a complaint about it ages ago.


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 9, 2021)

Ferrum Master said:


> They could have at least put dark theme on task manager... I've filed a complaint about it ages ago.



they can't find that part of the code


They could have made darkpad avaiable to W10. Not that i use it very much, but it was nice anyway.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 9, 2021)

Bomby569 said:


> they can't find that part of the code
> 
> 
> They could have made darkpad avaiable to W10. Not that i use it very much, but it was nice anyway.


It's only available for Insiders right now, anyway. It's not shipping yet in the W11 general release channel. 

Regardless, it might show up in a future update of Windows 10. Though this is a store application now, not a standard win32 app anymore, so who knows, maybe it will show up separated from a W10 feature upgrade.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 9, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Check my transparent taskbar. looks great.
> View attachment 227761



 you let ccleaner run 24/7? thats a big mistake my friend.  

if you must use cc cleaner, donwload the portable only version, and block the firewall of its .exe  to boot.  i use oneclickfirewall from winaero it makes it so thats its a simple right click and done job on any .exe i want.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> you let ccleaner run 24/7? thats a big mistake my friend.
> 
> if you must use cc cleaner, donwload the portable only version, and block the firewall of its .exe  to boot.  i use oneclickfirewall from winaero it makes it so thats its a simple right click and done job on any .exe i want.



Why what's the problem with CCleaner?


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 9, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Why what's the problem with CCleaner?



there was also another hack recently apparently. 









						Avast: No plans to discontinue CCleaner following second hack in two years
					

Czech intelligence agency: "Data analysis suggests that the attack came from China."




					www.zdnet.com
				












						Hackers hid malware in CCleaner software
					

The Verge is about technology and how it makes us feel. Founded in 2011, we offer our audience everything from breaking news to reviews to award-winning features and investigations, on our site, in video, and in podcasts.




					www.theverge.com


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> there was also another hack recently apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And that's why most of my Programs are Portable...


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 9, 2021)

theFOoL said:


> And that's why most of my Programs are Portable...



Same.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2021)

Just got portable version


----------



## SomeOne99h (Dec 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> there was also another hack recently apparently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You said recently, but the dates are: Sep 18, 2017, October 22, 2019


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2021)

I have used CCleaner for a long time, and actually pay for it. It has an actually usable driver updater too. Probably unlike some, i actually pay for it too, same as Malwarebytes.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 9, 2021)

SomeOne99h said:


> You said recently, but the dates are: Sep 18, 2017, October 22, 2019












						CCleaner for Windows Hacked to Spread Malware, Update Now
					

CCleaner for Windows has been hacked to spread malware to users of the 32-bit version. Here's what you need to know (and do).




					www.groovypost.com
				




October 2021.









						What Are the Best CCleaner Alternatives?
					

For a long time CCleaner has been the most popular system-cleaning tool for Windows, extending its reach to other platforms like macOS and Android phones. However since...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 9, 2021)

Tbh, I haven't bothered with CCleaner for years now. I just let Windows purge things by itself.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 9, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> I just let Windows purge things by itself


And I laughed bc word "Purge"


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Why what's the problem with CCleaner?


It get's out on the net, generally to look for updates but it also reports usage and whatnot. Nothing of a personal nature, but still. It's best to block it.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 9, 2021)

Tigger said:


> Why what's the problem with CCleaner?


CCleaner went to the dark side, got hacked a few times.

And of course, the whole concept of "i must clean all temp files all the time!" is silly.
For some reason thats how things get broken, and then only a cleaner will fix them...
(Like how people that use DDU find that regular uninstallers stop working, but people that never use DDU at all dont have that issue)


If my OS is 6 months old or my C: drive is looking full, sure - i'll clean as a once off. But all the time? what's the benefit? Temp files exist to speed things up the next time around, they serve a purpose.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 9, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> CCleaner for Windows Hacked to Spread Malware, Update Now
> 
> 
> CCleaner for Windows has been hacked to spread malware to users of the 32-bit version. Here's what you need to know (and do).
> ...


That breach happened years ago. The article was last updated on Oct. That's not the same as the occurrence date. As evidenced by the version number, 5.33. CCleaner is currently on 5.86



Mussels said:


> CCleaner went to the dark side, got hacked a few times.


It was 2017. It been fine in the last few years. 

Can we all stop with the over-reacting?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 9, 2021)

Mussels said:


> CCleaner went to the dark side, got hacked a few times.
> 
> And of course, the whole concept of "i must clean all temp files all the time!" is silly.
> For some reason thats how things get broken, and then only a cleaner will fix them...
> ...



CCleaner has a good driver updater, saves checking them all separately


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 13, 2021)

Why hasn't M$ Added this within the system?

Note: now on the two previous Dev's they have a White Line going on task bar where ends at the tray area.... "What are they doing"?


----------



## Shrek (Dec 14, 2021)

Update Tuesday!

KB5008215
22000.376

Highlights​
Updates security for your Windows operating system.
Improvements and fixes​This security update includes quality improvements. Key changes include:

This update contains miscellaneous security improvements to internal OS functionality. No additional issues were documented for this release.
If you installed earlier updates, only the new fixes contained in this package will be downloaded and installed on your device.

For more information about the resolved security vulnerabilities, please refer to the *Security Update Guide* website and the *December 2021 Security Updates*.

Windows 11 servicing stack update - 22000.345​
This update makes quality improvements to the servicing stack, which is the component that installs Windows updates. Servicing stack updates (SSU) ensure that you have a robust and reliable servicing stack so that your devices can receive and install Microsoft updates.
Known issues in this update​Microsoft is not currently aware of any issues in this update.

How to get this update​*Before installing this update*

Microsoft combines the latest servicing stack update (SSU) for your operating system with the latest cumulative update (LCU). For general information about SSUs, see *Servicing stack updates* and *Servicing Stack Updates (SSU): Frequently Asked Questions*.

*Install this update*


*Release Channel**Available**Next Step*Windows Update and Microsoft UpdateYesNone. This update will be downloaded and installed automatically from Windows Update.Windows Update for BusinessYesNone. This update will be downloaded and installed automatically from Windows Update in accordance with configured policies.Microsoft Update CatalogYesTo get the standalone package for this update, go to the Microsoft Update Catalog website.Windows Server Update Services (WSUS)YesThis update will automatically sync with WSUS if you configure *Products and Classifications* as follows:
*Product*: Windows 11
*Classification*: Security Updates

*If you want to remove the LCU*

To remove the LCU after installing the combined SSU and LCU package, use the *DISM/Remove-Package* command line option with the LCU package name as the argument. You can find the package name by using this command: *DISM /online /get-packages*.

Running *Windows Update Standalone Installer* (*wusa.exe*) with the */uninstall *switch on the combined package will not work because the combined package contains the SSU. You cannot remove the SSU from the system after installation.

*File information*

For a list of the files that are provided in this update, download the *file information for cumulative update 5008215**.*

For a list of the files that are provided in the servicing stack update, download the *file information for the SSU - version 22000.345*.


----------



## GerKNG (Dec 15, 2021)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Update Tuesday!
> 
> KB5008215
> 22000.376
> ...


this update actually fixed the slow NVME / C: Drive speeds. 
unzipping my 17GB backup folder with around 2900 files in it was always at around 350MB/s now it is ~ 690-750MB/S (and it actually takes half the time compared to before)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 15, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> this update actually fixed the slow NVME / C: Drive speeds.
> unzipping my 17GB backup folder with around 2900 files in it was always at around 350MB/s now it is ~ 690-750MB/S (and it actually takes half the time compared to before)


Correct. This update fixes a number of problems that have been irritations.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Dec 15, 2021)

Moved to Alder Lake so 11 goes along with it.

Installing Start11 got rid of my biggest complaints, and the rest I'll get used to (like I did with 8.1 and Start8).

Desktop screen shot that may or may not show up with the post:


----------



## Mussels (Dec 15, 2021)

GerKNG said:


> this update actually fixed the slow NVME / C: Drive speeds.
> unzipping my 17GB backup folder with around 2900 files in it was always at around 350MB/s now it is ~ 690-750MB/S (and it actually takes half the time compared to before)


Oh good, that's what we wanna see


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 27, 2021)

BIOS update for MSI X570 Unify - and second "Support Windows 11" update - wonder how many Windows 11 there is


----------



## Mussels (Dec 27, 2021)

What's new in 1.2.0.5?


----------



## VulkanBros (Dec 27, 2021)

According to MSI, the major changes that the new AMD AGESA  1.2.0.5 BIOS firmware 
adds is first of all the update to the new firmware which also updates the SMU firmware for AMD's Ryzen CPUs including 
Vermeer (Ryzen 5000),
Cezanne (Ryzen 5000G)
Picasso (Ryzen 3000G)
Raven Ridge (Ryzen 2000G).
Following is the latest screenshot of the AGESA 1.2.0.5 BIOS firmware within Ryzen SMU checker


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 28, 2021)

I haven't kept up with the win 11 updates stuff, can someone please confirm me if the amd graphics cards low fps issue has been fixed in full yet?  considering upgrading my laptop as I got a christmas bonus check I was not expecting... and the rx6800m laptop is currently on a good sale... hmm


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> can someone please confirm me if the amd graphics cards low fps issue has been fixed in full yet?


I want to say yes. IIRC the glitch was very minor and really only perceptible with a frame-counting utility. In game a player just wouldn't notice.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2021)

lynx29 said:


> I haven't kept up with the win 11 updates stuff, can someone please confirm me if the amd graphics cards low fps issue has been fixed in full yet?  considering upgrading my laptop as I got a christmas bonus check I was not expecting... and the rx6800m laptop is currently on a good sale... hmm


I dont think any major bugs are left. They're squashing them at a pretty solid pace.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 28, 2021)

L3 still isn't fixed for Ryzen 

I guess its not a big deal


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> L3 still isn't fixed for Ryzen
> 
> I guess its not a big deal


What? That was fixed in 22000.318. We're currently(last time I checked) 22000.348. Maybe you need to update?

EDIT:
I just checked, we're up to 22000.376 as of KB5008215.

The Ryzen problems have been fixed for a while.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 28, 2021)

Funny as I saw a video. He states 11 is like Vista in a way well at least through the comments he reads. Some say windows 7 is best though he states he would not allow users to go that route bc it's not protected. Well I once used avast but now I don't bc they have changed so much. I use Defender and that's it. I'm don't go wondering through sites clicking Ads. I use 10/11 but mostly 10 as when 11 matures


----------



## freeagent (Dec 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? That was fixed in 22000.318. We're currently(last time I checked) 22000.348. Maybe you need to update?
> 
> EDIT:
> I just checked, we're up to 22000.376 as of KB5008215.
> ...


I have the most current version, while performance is better, it’s nothing like 10..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> I have the most current version, while performance is better, it’s nothing like 10..


Do you have TPM/Secureboot enabled?


----------



## freeagent (Dec 28, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> Do you have TPM/Secureboot enabled?


Yes, could that be it?


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yes, could that be it?


So lame that M$ wants this secure crap inplaced only to slow down the system


----------



## freeagent (Dec 28, 2021)

I am dual booting so I don’t have to use it. Hoping they fix it though because it is nice..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yes, could that be it?


Very likely. TPM & Secureboot eat a fair amount of system resources. I highly recommend you grab a spare drive, do an install bypassing TPM and testing compared to your Win 10 install. I'd bet real money you'll see an improvement.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 28, 2021)

freeagent said:


> Yes, could that be it?


TPM and secure boot wouldn't effect performance.  Virtualization might.  But honestly I doubt even that from my experience.



lexluthermiester said:


> TPM & Secureboot eat a fair amount of system resources.


lol no.  They are simple hash/key checks.  They use like nothing.  The thing you are thinking of is virtualization based security, and turing off virtualization might do something with that.


----------



## freeagent (Dec 28, 2021)

On my board virtualization is off by default, that’s why I say 11 is broken.. and after this amount of time has gone by I highly doubt it will be properly fixed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> TPM and secure boot wouldn't effect performance.


Can't agree with this. I have seen the performance difference first hand. If the TPM services are started, they put a load on the system whether they are active or not.



R-T-B said:


> lol no. They are simple hash/key checks. They use like nothing. The thing you are thinking of is virtualization based security, and turing off virtualization might do something with that.


And those are services. Not the only ones associated with TPM, but yes. If TPM is disabled in hardware, those services are not started and thus do nothing to add load to the system in question.


----------



## Mr Bill (Dec 28, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> TPM and secure boot wouldn't effect performance.  Virtualization might.  But honestly I doubt even that from my experience.


You had a difference experience that I have. I just recovered my windows 10 Pro from a recent image backup, to the same drive I had 11 on, and there is a noticeable difference on my machine. See my system specs.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2021)

I can reboot and do a test for you guys, but i'm pretty sure it's been fixed for some time
11 (dirty OS, some background processes always on)

End result: yeah some 11 results are lower. I'll have to retest and see if its variable, but at least its way above where it was.






10 (clean OS)


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 29, 2021)

Mr Bill said:


> You had a difference experience that I have.


I just know what the technologies actually do.  Maybe it won't enable Virtualization Based Security if they are off (that could explain it) but these technologies on their own should have no weight whatsoever.  Saying so is like saying "SSE is heavy" and makes about as much sense.  No it's not it's just an ISA extension.



lexluthermiester said:


> And those are services.


There are no services that I am aware of that would slow anything down tied to those.  The only explanation I can think of is maybe virtualization based security won't activate if they aren't there.  But that doesn't technically use them at all.  It would be some odd artificial limitation.  Not saying that's not possible, because things like that have been done before.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> There are no services that I am aware of that would slow anything down tied to those.


Whatever the difference is, there is one. With TPM/secureboot enabled Windows runs slower. I've tested this. Test it for yourself.



R-T-B said:


> The only explanation I can think of is maybe virtualization based security won't activate if they aren't there.


Could be VBS? IIRC, with TPM disabled, VBS doesn't run.



R-T-B said:


> It would be some odd artificial limitation. Not saying that's not possible, because things like that have been done before.


Whether artificial or real, something is slowing down Windows when TPM is enabled.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 29, 2021)

I like whatever M$ trys to do with having to force people to buy a new computer, there's always a CMD or registry hack later on


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 29, 2021)

lexluthermiester said:


> IIRC, with TPM disabled, VBS doesn't run.


Not really, you can run it without TPM.

Secureboot and Bitlocker however depend on TPM (because digitally signed bootloaders and on the fly encryption, respectively).

Regarding VBS, it will probably run noticeably slower on machines that do not support Mode-based Execution Control, the CPU instruction that started the controversy over what CPUs were officially supported

Also, I do think the theory of TPM enabled/disabled might have some merit on whether VBS is enabled or not, but mostly betting on Microsoft simply bundling all the required services together, which means that when one requirement isn't met, all the others are disabled because they were simply chained together, not because they depend on the unmet requirement.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Not really, you can run it without TPM.


Fair enough. But does it run by default with TPM disabled I wonder..


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 29, 2021)

windwhirl said:


> Secureboot and Bitlocker however depend on TPM


Secureboot does not require a TPM.



lexluthermiester said:


> Could be VBS?


Yeah, that makes sense.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 30, 2021)

R-T-B said:


> Secureboot does not require a TPM.


Ah, yes, you're right. I thought they used the TPM for the keys, but nope.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Dec 30, 2021)

I just found a way to install the android app support for win 11 in the EU. Atm it only works in the US, so i cant use the Amazon store for android apps, but can install the .apk's directly.

Here's moonlighter running


----------



## AusWolf (Dec 31, 2021)

I've got a weird proposition here...

Microsoft says that only Windows 11 has the scheduler needed for Alder Lake and future heterogenous CPU architectures at the moment, with updates to Windows 10 coming later at an unspecified time. Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but technically, Zen 3, Comet Lake and Rocket Lake are all heterogenous architectures in a way that they operate with preferred cores that can (potentially) boost higher. Windows 10 already has support for this in its kernel, so couldn't it just work with Alder Lake in the same way?

As illustration, this is what background/foreground tasks look like on my Core i7-11700 under Windows 10:

Background tasks (Windows Update) / one single-threaded foreground task (Cinebench R20 single core):


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 31, 2021)

AusWolf said:


> I've got a weird proposition here...
> 
> Microsoft says that only Windows 11 has the scheduler needed for Alder Lake and future heterogenous CPU architectures at the moment, with updates to Windows 10 coming later at an unspecified time.


Correct so far.



AusWolf said:


> Zen 3, Comet Lake and Rocket Lake are all heterogenous architectures in a way that they operate with preferred cores that can (potentially) boost higher.


Not the same, really. Each core in any processor built using those architectures has all the same characteristics and feature support. Literally the only difference is how high they can clock compared to the other cores in the package. 

Alder Lake, on the other hand, has two different core microarchitectures in the same processor package. And both microarchitectures differ in terms of what kind of instructions they support (the most talked about is AVX-512, but there might be a few more obscure ones that I may not know about), the amount of cache per core and per module, register size is different too, decoders width might also be different... so, really, they're basically two different processors bundled in one package.



AusWolf said:


> Windows 10 already has support for this in its kernel, so couldn't it just work with Alder Lake in the same way?


Microsoft is the only one that can really tell why it wasn't simply backported to Windows 10. I mean, we can all throw theories about how they're all greedy bastards, but at the end of the day those are just theories with no actual, real proof.

Regardless, you already know about how Denuvo handled this with complete lack of grace. So, there's also third-party software that really can't handle heterogeneous architecture CPUs because the idea never existed in X86 land until barely months ago. And I suppose that's also where the Intel Thread Director comes in.

To be honest, I don't really have much faith in Alder Lake's approach to be actually worthwhile, though I do offer it the benefit of doubt.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 1, 2022)

It's the difference between altering weighting (prefer cores with higher value) vs "if process requires X feature set move to this core design:"


I want them to throw in super low wattage ARM cores (like apple has done) and have the OS run off those, similar to how we moved from software graphics to a GPU.
Let the big beefy cores lie in wait, and keep the OS slim for the efficient cores


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 2, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Correct so far.
> 
> 
> Not the same, really. Each core in any processor built using those architectures has all the same characteristics and feature support. Literally the only difference is how high they can clock compared to the other cores in the package.
> ...





Mussels said:


> It's the difference between altering weighting (prefer cores with higher value) vs "if process requires X feature set move to this core design:"


Thank you both. Different instruction sets make total sense. 



Mussels said:


> I want them to throw in super low wattage ARM cores (like apple has done) and have the OS run off those, similar to how we moved from software graphics to a GPU.
> Let the big beefy cores lie in wait, and keep the OS slim for the efficient cores


That would be nice. Or even if low-power cores were actually something really low power, like actual Atom cores. You don't even need 8 of them to run Windows Update while playing games or doing other stuff.


----------



## londiste (Jan 2, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Alder Lake, on the other hand, has two different core microarchitectures in the same processor package. And both microarchitectures differ in terms of what kind of instructions they support (the most talked about is AVX-512, but there might be a few more obscure ones that I may not know about), the amount of cache per core and per module, register size is different too, decoders width might also be different... so, really, they're basically two different processors bundled in one package.


The different microarchitectures but same ISA. There really is no indication that scheduler does know or needs to know anything about cache, register size, decoder etc differences. Some  cores have more performance, some have less and that should be quite fine for scheduler to do its thing. Preferred cores sounds like exactly the same functionality. The bug with Ryzens was around the same area as well, so quite likely was a result of some changes done for Alder Lake.


Mussels said:


> I want them to throw in super low wattage ARM cores (like apple has done) and have the OS run off those, similar to how we moved from software graphics to a GPU.
> Let the big beefy cores lie in wait, and keep the OS slim for the efficient cores


Now this is something not easily done due to the problems with (wildly) different ISAs that were pointed out above.
What Apple did, what Intel does and what AMD is planning all have similar traits - more or less different cores but same ISA. Apple now runs ARM on both Firestorm and Icestorm cores, Intel runs x86 on both Golden Cove and Gracemont.


AusWolf said:


> That would be nice. Or even if low-power cores were actually something really low power, like actual Atom cores. You don't even need 8 of them to run Windows Update while playing games or doing other stuff.


What do you mean? Alder Lake E-cores are Gracemont, literally actual Atom cores.


----------



## AusWolf (Jan 2, 2022)

londiste said:


> What do you mean? Alder Lake E-cores are Gracemont, literally actual Atom cores.


Point taken. I'll take back what I said, then.

Edit: Doesn't that mean that they have different ISA than P-cores?


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 2, 2022)

londiste said:


> The different microarchitectures but same ISA


Yes, no arguments there.


londiste said:


> There really is no indication that scheduler does know or needs to know anything about cache, register size, decoder etc differences.


That I do not know and I didn't meant to imply that it's necessary for the scheduler to know (because, again, I do not know). Regardless, I was merely mentioning why the cores are not really the same.


londiste said:


> Preferred cores sounds like exactly the same functionality.


Yep, though now there's an extra consideration for the possibility of differing support for certain instruction sets.


AusWolf said:


> Edit: Doesn't that mean that they have different ISA than P-cores?


Not exactly. The ISA in general is x86. The E-cores' microarchitecture (Gracemont) is an implementation of said ISA, which can implement the full set of capabilities or only some. Due to this being Atom / Alder Lake E-cores, some capabilities are not implemented or disabled (such as AVX-512), because they're not important to the microarchitecture's design goals (such as low power consumption).

EDITs for clarification (hopefully)


----------



## londiste (Jan 2, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Not exactly. The ISA in general is x86. The microarchitecture (in this case, Gracemont) is an implementation of said ISA, which can implement the full set of capabilities or only some. Due to this being Atom, some capabilities are not implemented or disabled (such as AVX-512), because they're not important to the microarchitecture's design goals (such as low power consumption).


AVX-512 is not important for E-core design coals. They do seem to have a place in P-core goals though. AVX-512 being disabled on P-cores when both P and E cores are used is an example of matching instruction sets - since E-cores cannot do AVX-512, P-cores should not either due to possible complications this means for the scheduler.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 3, 2022)

londiste said:


> Now this is something not easily done due to the problems with (wildly) different ISAs that were pointed out above.
> What Apple did, what Intel does and what AMD is planning all have similar traits - more or less different cores but same ISA. Apple now runs ARM on both Firestorm and Icestorm cores, Intel runs x86 on both Golden Cove and Gracemont.


Agreed, except windows 10/11 already run on ARM, and the x64 version of the OS has ARM emulation

They're slowly heading in this direction already


----------



## londiste (Jan 3, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Agreed, except windows 10/11 already run on ARM, and the x64 version of the OS has ARM emulation


Emulation it is still running x86 code on CPU. ARM version runs ARM code throughout - and some x86 emulation (well, not really emulation but same idea) on the side that runs ARM code on CPU. This is different from running a computer on two different architectures simultaneously.


----------



## bobbybluz (Jan 3, 2022)

After a few days of playing around with Win 11 Enterprise I finally got everything looking and working to suit my needs. Open Shell was a great help and other than the goofy right click options it looks very much like Win 10 now with a Win 7 start menu. After I figured the right click out and discovered everything from earlier versions of Windows are still there things went smoothly. With an i7 12700K @5GHz and 64GB of DDR4 3600 it's extremely fast as well as fast booting. So far, so good at this point in time.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 4, 2022)

bobbybluz said:


> After a few days of playing around with Win 11 Enterprise I finally got everything looking and working to suit my needs. Open Shell was a great help and other than the goofy right click options it looks very much like Win 10 now with a Win 7 start menu. After I figured the right click out and discovered everything from earlier versions of Windows are still there things went smoothly. With an i7 12700K @5GHz and 64GB of DDR4 3600 it's extremely fast as well as fast booting. So far, so good at this point in time.


Everyone forgets that all the stuff is in the start menus right click, and has been since 10

theres very little more you really need regular access to


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 8, 2022)

Just found out that bringing back the older right-click menu is easy: https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11-context-menu-fix-right-click/



Mussels said:


> Everyone forgets that all the stuff is in the start menus right click, and has been since 10
> 
> theres very little more you really need regular access to
> 
> View attachment 231144


In fact I found this out just recently even though I've used Win10 (and now Win11) since release.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (Jan 8, 2022)

Maenad said:


> Just found out that bringing back the older right-click menu is easy: https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11-context-menu-fix-right-click/



Thank you for that. x1000


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 8, 2022)

Maenad said:


> Just found out that bringing back the older right-click menu is easy: https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11-context-menu-fix-right-click/
> 
> 
> In fact I found this out just recently even though I've used Win10 (and now Win11) since release.


Yeah, though it didn't work for me, but I'm on Insider preview. So likely Microsoft "fixed" the "bug" (note my heavy usage of quotes)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 8, 2022)

Maenad said:


> Just found out that bringing back the older right-click menu is easy: https://www.pcgamer.com/windows-11-context-menu-fix-right-click/


That's been fixed for a while... But hey at least you found it!


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 8, 2022)

You could just use explorerpatcher to get that menu (and more, if desired) back.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 8, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> You could just use explorerpatcher to get that menu (and more, if desired) back.


That is found here;








						Releases · valinet/ExplorerPatcher
					

This project aims to enhance the working environment on Windows - valinet/ExplorerPatcher




					github.com
				



Scroll down the page to find the stable "Latest" instead of the "Pre-release" versions.

There is also WinAero Tweaker which will enable the original context menu;








						Winaero Tweaker
					

Winaero Tweaker is a free app for all versions of Windows that lets you adjust (i.e. tweak) hidden secret settings that Microsoft does not let you adjust



					winaero.com
				









windwhirl said:


> Yeah, though it didn't work for me, but I'm on Insider preview. So likely Microsoft "fixed" the "bug" (note my heavy usage of quotes)


Those are the pains of being on the insider channel...


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 8, 2022)

Yeah, forgot about all the prereleases he puts out, nice catch!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Fair enough. But does it run by default with TPM disabled I wonder..


The AsRock B550 Steel Legend has TPM 2.0


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 9, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> The AsRock B550 Steel Legend has TPM 2.0



Doesn't all the B550's from all manufactures have TPM2.0?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> The AsRock B550 Steel Legend has TPM 2.0





stinger608 said:


> Doesn't all the B550's from all manufactures have TPM2.0?


The AMD fTPM is on the CPU die itself, AFAIK.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The AMD fTPM is on the CPU die itself, AFAIK.


Yep. 3700x on x370 here has TPM 2.0.

It's all CPU.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Yep. 3700x on x370 here has TPM 2.0.
> 
> It's all CPU.


It's all on the cpu, but some lame bioses can choose not to expose it.  Really only the lamest of first gen ryzen stuff do that though.  Similar happened on first gen skylake quite a bit.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It's all on the cpu, but some lame bioses can choose not to expose it.  Really only the lamest of first gen ryzen stuff do that though.  Similar happened on first gen skylake quite a bit.


I'm yet to see or hear of a board that cant do it, more often its people not understanding how the setting works. The FTPM can be set to board or CPU, and it defaults to board (which is often empty with no module)

Edit: just checked my AX370 board, and they've literally just done that by changing the default setting (and at long last, some new CPU support!)


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I'm yet to see or hear of a board that cant do it, more often its people not understanding how the setting works.


At least when I was on my first gen z370 Ryzen gigabyte board (forget what exact model, gaming 5 I think?) the firmware did not expose it without bios mods.

In skylake z170 land it not being implemented is more common than not.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It's all on the cpu, but some lame bioses can choose not to expose it. Really only the lamest of first gen ryzen stuff do that though. Similar happened on first gen skylake quite a bit.


The option to disable should always be present.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The option to disable should always be present.


It defaults to disabled on old boards.  What I mean is the menu to enable and manage tpm at all is not always present in early firmwares.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 9, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It defaults to disabled on old boards.  What I mean is the menu to enable and manage tpm at all is not always present in early firmwares.


Ah, I see what you mean. Fair enough and agreed.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 9, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> At least when I was on my first gen z370 Ryzen gigabyte board (forget what exact model, gaming 5 I think?) the firmware did not expose it without bios mods.
> 
> In skylake z170 land it not being implemented is more common than not.


That's what i'm running in the other room, AX370 Gaming 5. Worked fine with W11 with a really old BIOS, and i just posted that they launched a BIOS exposing that setting as default in december.

The setting is there, and is exposed - it's just often buried away.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That's what i'm running in the other room, AX370 Gaming 5. Worked fine with W11 with a really old BIOS, and i just posted that they launched a BIOS exposing that setting as default in december.
> 
> The setting is there, and is exposed - it's just often buried away.


Maybe I am thinking of another board, but could just be exceptionally old.  I got out of first gen ryzen very very early.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 10, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> Doesn't all the B550's from all manufactures have TPM2.0?


Idk, first AM4 build

Will be using 11 pro with a aero glass skin i hope


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 11, 2022)

I love it how MS is improving the user experience on both W10 and W11:

Notice something?

How about now:

That's MS store.

Different, 3rd party app:



That's one way to make sure user doesn't click on "Update" button. Text is displayed only when you click and hold LMB on the actual button.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 11, 2022)

2022-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5009566)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 11, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 2022-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5009566)


Not seeing this in the update catalog.
Nevermind that, found it.
https://www.catalog.update.microsoft.com/Search.aspx?q=KB5009566
In future, let's make sure to include links.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 11, 2022)

I'm installing it with Windows Update

And it's in UUP dump
22000 - Browse known builds - UUP dump
22000.434


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 11, 2022)

Hi everyone, I need some help with Win 11.









						Disable "Show more options" context menu in Windows 11  Tutorial
					

When you right click on an item in Windows 11, you will see a new modern condensed context menu with Show more options (Shift+F10) at the bottom you have to click on to see all available options.  If you use the context menu a lot, then you will most likely find having to click on Show more...




					www.elevenforum.com
				





this here in particular.  I tried both options and was unable to 'bypass' the 'right click a file or folder and go straight to show more options'  basically I want the show more options thing gone when I right click something.

both methods in that article didn't help me though, I even entered the command line it said and it said error or something i dunno. im tired of hitting show more options


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 11, 2022)

just updated to .434 what changes?


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> just updated to .434 what changes?


Information still not available

AFAIK, it's the usual security update.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 11, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> Hi everyone, I need some help with Win 11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WinAeroTweaker.








						Download Winaero Tweaker
					

Winaero Tweaker. The all-in-one app from Winaero. It will include almost all apps released by Winaero along with new tweaks and options. Windows Tweaker



					winaero.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> WinAeroTweaker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do use a lot of stuff from WinAero, like oneclickfirewall.  I will give this a go thanks


UPDATE EDIT:   that worked!!!!  and I disabled background apps too, rebooted, and boom everything is lovely.  now i can move forward and enjoy some Endwalker gaming today, farewell lads!


----------



## Shrek (Jan 11, 2022)

Tigger said:


> just updated to .434 what changes?



Changes
January 11, 2022—KB5009566 (OS Build 22000.434) (microsoft.com)


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 11, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Changes
> January 11, 2022—KB5009566 (OS Build 22000.434) (microsoft.com)



As expected


windwhirl said:


> Information still not available
> 
> AFAIK, it's the usual security update.





lexluthermiester said:


> WinAeroTweaker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW, Lex, this **does** work with Windows Insider previews. So I'm back to full context menus


----------



## Mussels (Jan 11, 2022)

Windows 11 (Build 22000.376) important changelog​
Updates security for your Windows operating system.


Oh yeah, the changes have been logged alright


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 12, 2022)

Just a warning for those of you with AMD laptops, new AMD drivers released today:

I just installed these drivers on my new AMD laptop. I did "factory reset" so it rebooted, then installed these, Full Install, then I rebooted again. Everything seemed great, then I noticed Windows 11 was updating two updates called AMD Display and some numbers after that, then my new AMD laptop froze, I waited and waited... then had to hold power button down.

Rebooted a couple of times, and now the AMD driver won't load and I keep getting a error "this driver not compatible"

So I uninstall all AMD, pause windows updates for 1 week, then factory reset install of the Full Install option of these newest drivers, and everything is working great...


afraid to turn on updates though for windows 11... :/ why can it never be simple... I miss consoles for this reason lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 12, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> BTW, Lex, this **does** work with Windows Insider previews. So I'm back to full context menus


Cool. Kinda figured it would.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 13, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> Just a warning for those of you with AMD laptops, new AMD drivers released today:
> 
> I just installed these drivers on my new AMD laptop. I did "factory reset" so it rebooted, then installed these, Full Install, then I rebooted again. Everything seemed great, then I noticed Windows 11 was updating two updates called AMD Display and some numbers after that, then my new AMD laptop froze, I waited and waited... then had to hold power button down.
> 
> ...


Dual GPU? I've had fun in the past when a driver only updated one of the GPU's

(This is why i use macrium reflect and 128GB OS partitions, so i can roll the OS back fast and try things like this)


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 13, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Dual GPU? I've had fun in the past when a driver only updated one of the GPU's
> 
> (This is why i use macrium reflect and 128GB OS partitions, so i can roll the OS back fast and try things like this)



yeah it has gpu on cpu and dedicated gpu.  sucks, but at least i got it working... i still haven't unpaused updates though lol

i have never been a big fan of igpu's, always seem to mess something up.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 13, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> yeah it has gpu on cpu and dedicated gpu.  sucks, but at least i got it working... i still haven't unpaused updates though lol
> 
> i have never been a big fan of igpu's, always seem to mess something up.


I used WAU to install group policies to allow Making updates pause and only update when wanted by User (It makes WiN think it's based on a school system or whatever) - Hence hitting the update button or using the WAU program

Please note you'll have to run the program as Administrator to install the policies


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 14, 2022)

Is it still necessary to install Intel chipset software with Windows 11?

So every time I do a clean install on a gaming rig laptop or desktop, in the past I have always done the following:  no internet access, install Windows, reboot, install intel chipset inf or w.e its called, reboot, install graphics drivers, reboot.

is that still necessary with win 11 or should i just skip chipset, install graphics drivers, reboot then hook up to internet and let win 11 update w.e it wants to update.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 14, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> Is it still necessary to install Intel chipset software with Windows 11?
> 
> So every time I do a clean install on a gaming rig laptop or desktop, in the past I have always done the following:  no internet access, install Windows, reboot, install intel chipset inf or w.e its called, reboot, install graphics drivers, reboot.
> 
> is that still necessary with win 11 or should i just skip chipset, install graphics drivers, reboot then hook up to internet and let win 11 update w.e it wants to update.



I always install Intel chipset drivers to make sure the motherboard has correct drivers for all onboard devices.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 14, 2022)

Tigger said:


> I always install Intel chipset drivers to make sure the motherboard has correct drivers for all onboard devices.



can you link to me proper intel chipset drivers? cause every time I find chipset drivers for intel it always has "inf" in the name, and I read before this isn't really a driver, just a communication for the OS to know what chip is in the system.

so I have been doing it wrong all these years lol


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 14, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> can you link to me proper intel chipset drivers? cause every time I find chipset drivers for intel it always has "inf" in the name, and I read before this isn't really a driver, just a communication for the OS to know what chip is in the system.
> 
> so I have been doing it wrong all these years lol



Hmm, it has always been an INF, AFAIK. Other drivers are needed if you want stuff like Intel RST (if that still exists) or Management Engine, though.

Also, they probably rely on the chipset INF to work (ME and RST, that stuff)


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 14, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Hmm, it has always been an INF, AFAIK. Other drivers are needed if you want stuff like Intel RST (if that still exists) or Management Engine, though.
> 
> Also, they probably rely on the chipset INF to work (ME and RST, that stuff)



alright, nice to know, thanks! I will just keep doing it then.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 15, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> Is it still necessary to install Intel chipset software with Windows 11?


That depends. But I will say as a general rule, yes. It is always better to use drivers from the maker of a thing than to trust the cut-down general purpose offerings from microsoft.


lynx29 said:


> So every time I do a clean install on a gaming rig laptop or desktop, in the past I have always done the following: no internet access, install Windows, reboot, install intel chipset inf or w.e its called, reboot, install graphics drivers, reboot.


This is a very good way of doing things. Some might argue it's not needed. I personally install drivers altogether in one go(same order but without a reboot inbetween), unless the system in question is having a trouble with components working right without the chipset drivers. However, the way you do it is a very safe way of making sure everything is done properly.



lynx29 said:


> so I have been doing it wrong all these years lol


No, you've been doing the sequence right, but if you have not been grabbing the driver installers, then that is where you have been having issues.


lynx29 said:


> can you link to me proper intel chipset drivers?











						Download Intel Drivers and Software
					

Download new and previously released drivers including support software, bios, utilities, firmware and patches for Intel products.




					www.intel.com


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 17, 2022)

Is anyone else having issues with sfc /scannow on Windows 11 latest stable update?  Specifically this:






Gets to 100%, then spits out that error.
Whatever operation its attempting, it is failing even in safe mode.  It claims "2022-01-16 21:55:39, Info                  DEPLOY [Pnp] Corrupt file: C:\Windows\System32\drivers\vmbusr.sys" in C:\Windows\Logs\CBS.log, but the digital sig on that file is valid.  Furthermore, using DISM establishes nothing wrong with my windows image.

WTF is going on?  Rather not reinstall out of paranoia, but I do handle sensitive data so may have to if I cannot rule out some kind of rootkit.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2022)

Have you tried in powershell as well as cmd?

It seemed to work fine for me (with errors found! woot!) (bluetooth handsfree driver was corrupt? i dont have BT on this system...)


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Have you tried in powershell as well as cmd?


I don't think it should make a difference, but no.  Let me see that.

EDIT:  Now I have, same:





Mussels said:


> Have you tried in powershell as well as cmd?
> 
> It seemed to work fine for me (with errors found! woot!)
> View attachment 232783


That's worrisome.  It means they haven't mucked up their servers again.  /sigh.  Oh well, better safe than sorry, new SSDs coming anyhow...

EDIT:  *Nevermind, figured it out.  WuMgr somehow pulled in an update, KB3025096, intended for a TECHNICAL PREVIEW of Windows 10.  Amazing.  Removing it fixed everything.*


----------



## Countryside (Jan 17, 2022)

Would like to know hows the w11 experience on unsupported hardware like the 6gen or 7gen intel has anyone noticed any significant performance loss.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 17, 2022)

Countryside said:


> Would like to know hows the w11 experience on unsupported hardware like the 6gen or 7gen intel has anyone noticed any significant performance loss.



 I was thinking of trying to install Win 11 on my i7-7820hk laptop, its not a supported processor. Not sure if it will let me install it or not, but I will give it a go and report back in a couple days. It's frustrating, because the 7820HQ is supported, just not the HK... so annoying. lol


----------



## Countryside (Jan 17, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I was thinking of trying to install Win 11 on my i7-7820hk laptop, its not a supported processor. Not sure if it will let me install it or not, but I will give it a go and report back in a couple days. It's frustrating, because the 7820HQ is supported, just not the HK... so annoying. lol



My concerne is the MBEC(Mode Based Execution Control) that requires hardware support witch 6gen dosent support, but the 7gen does i think not sure and if your cpu dosent support MBEC it can cause performance loss.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 17, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I was thinking of trying to install Win 11 on my i7-7820hk laptop, its not a supported processor. Not sure if it will let me install it or not, but I will give it a go and report back in a couple days. It's frustrating, because the 7820HQ is supported, just not the HK... so annoying. lol


Rufus.
use Rufus.


It works just like 10, on everything because 10's drivers are compatible. The performance loss issue with MBEC (which i had to google because i've never heard of it) is ONLY if you use virtualization, and hurt windows 10 performance as well.


----------



## Countryside (Jan 17, 2022)

Mussels said:


> It works just like 10, on everything because 10's drivers are compatible.



Because it is 10 with a new ui and security changes.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 17, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Is anyone else having issues with sfc /scannow on Windows 11 latest stable update?


I rarely use SFC. In my experience(and given how much I customize my Windows installs), it causes more problems than it solves. I have yet to use it in Win11 as there has not been a need.



lynx29 said:


> I was thinking of trying to install Win 11 on my i7-7820hk laptop, its not a supported processor. Not sure if it will let me install it or not, but I will give it a go and report back in a couple days. It's frustrating, because the 7820HQ is supported, just not the HK... so annoying. lol


Again, use the bypass patches. They are not difficult. The latest version of Rufus can apply them as it writes an ISO to a drive.



Mussels said:


> It works just like 10, on everything because 10's drivers are compatible.


Windows 7 drivers are also compatible.



Countryside said:


> Because it is 10 with a new ui and security changes.


That's like calling Windows 8 "Windows 7 with a new UI". It's a silly, meritless notion and fundamentally incorrect. There have been some important and significant changes to Windows "under the hood" which set 11 apart from 10.


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 17, 2022)

Yeah ha above. I find win8 with just win7 OS but with a stupid phone like UI Look but win7 OS smooth surfing. Win11 with just win10 but please M$ stop with the whole "o we have to change bc it's a trend"


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I rarely use SFC. In my experience(and given how much I customize my Windows installs), it causes more problems than it solves.


With a custom install I can understand.  However, I have strict auditing requirements so I can't really go that route on the main workstation.

Anyways, in this case sfc was crying foul on a legit issue of an improperly targeted patch, so was useful for that.

It turns out that wonder-update was installed by a game from steam that is written in...  nodeJS.  Wow.  This is probably why most people don't game on their work computers, but money is what it is right now.


Countryside said:


> My concerne is the MBEC(Mode Based Execution Control) that requires hardware support witch 6gen dosent support, but the 7gen does i think not sure and if your cpu dosent support MBEC it can cause performance loss.


Only if you have memory integity enabled under core isolation in security.  Otherwise it does not use it.


----------



## windwhirl (Jan 17, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> It turns out that wonder-update was installed by a game from steam that is written in... nodeJS. Wow.


Steam and everything on the platform should stop using Admin privileges. And I don't give a shit about their anti-cheats.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 17, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Steam and everything on the platform should stop using Admin privileges. And I don't give a shit about their anti-cheats.



agreed. sometimes i wonder if there are some steam games out their doing hidden mining/shady crap in general.

i tend to stick with only very popular titles indie or otherwise for this very reason.  too much shady in the world.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 17, 2022)

I mean, for dependency installs admin is actually needed, but I'd rather it just prompt me with a link to what it needs than install stuff behind my back.  Especially obsolete stuff.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 17, 2022)

is there an easy go to place to get all the patches I need for win 11 on older gen unsupported cpu?

or do i just download the latest win 11 ISO, and mount it to usb boot drive with rufus? i don't have to apply any patches over that?

edit:  then just shutupten to block all future updates for stability reasons


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 17, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> is there an easy go to place to get all the patches I need for win 11 on older gen unsupported cpu?


Do you have me on ignore?



lynx29 said:


> or do i just download the latest win 11 ISO, and mount it to usb boot drive with rufus?


Yup, it's that simple. The latest Rufus will give you the option to install the TPM removal patches as the ISO written to the target drive.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Do you have me on ignore?
> 
> 
> Yup, it's that simple. The latest Rufus will give you the option to install the TPM removal patches as the ISO written to the target drive.



nope. but I didn't understand your wording before or Mussels.  you both were talking about patches but I didn't fully understand.

this makes sense now.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 17, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> nope. but I didn't understand your wording before or Mussels.  you both were talking about patches but I didn't fully understand.
> 
> this makes sense now.


Ah ok.  Give it a try! Works like a charm.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah ok.  Give it a try! Works like a charm.



i will go install it now, all done with the prep.

i will run win update a few times, reboot, then do shutupten for about 6 months.  meh.  should be fine, all i use it for is steam and zoom/work


----------



## Mussels (Jan 18, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> i will go install it now, all done with the prep.
> 
> i will run win update a few times, reboot, then do shutupten for about 6 months.  meh.  should be fine, all i use it for is steam and zoom/work


Theres a guide in my sig, use rufus - it's the bomb


----------



## theFOoL (Jan 18, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> is there an easy go to place to get all the patches I need for win 11 on older gen unsupported cpu?
> 
> or do i just download the latest win 11 ISO, and mount it to usb boot drive with rufus? i don't have to apply any patches over that?
> 
> edit:  then just shutupten to block all future updates for stability reasons


Use WAU *LINK*


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Theres a guide in my sig, use rufus - it's the bomb



yep rufus was nice, very smooth install. win 11 been up and running for awhile now, thanks everyone.

FFXIV runs great, I do get an error message upon boot every time, but i hit ok or x and it goes away. something about something missing. I will have to take a picture of it and share it tomorrow.  everything works fine though so I don't really care.

edit:  the error is before i even get a chance to login to win 11 after a reboot or fresh turn on.


----------



## Shrek (Jan 18, 2022)

22000.438

2022-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5010795)
Microsoft Update Catalog

January 17, 2022—KB5010795 (OS Build 22000.438) Out-of-band (microsoft.com)


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 18, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 22000.438
> 
> 2022-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5010795)
> Microsoft Update Catalog
> ...


Looks like they screwed up some kind of corperate VPN connections and had to do an out-of-band update.  Oof.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 18, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> 22000.438
> 
> 2022-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5010795)
> Microsoft Update Catalog
> ...





R-T-B said:


> Looks like they screwed up some kind of corperate VPN connections and had to do an out-of-band update.  Oof.



This is a crazy coincidence.........I was typing up a reply earlier today but lost it to the nether.

About how I had been living on WIn 11, but had to roll back to 10 for the umpteenth time because when Windscribe VPN was on, it was randomly crashing not only my browser but my entire PC. On one occasion it sent me chasing after a red herring by alleging a Cache Hierarchy WHEA on Core 1 (all my CO settings are beyond stable), and clearly was misleading since reducing the undervolt did nothing to change the problem.

And there were no accompanying error Events so I couldn't even troubleshoot. I might jump back to Win 11 if this fixes it. Windscribe uses some sort of IKE shindig to connect, but disabling it and changing to a different protocol in the app had no effect.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 18, 2022)

I just hope AMD gets special treatment like Intel did for Win 11 at some point, cause having to listen to this crap really annoys me. This new CEO annoys crap out of me. It's like watching a car salesman commercial.  lol









						Intel CEO says AMD is in the rearview mirror and 'never again will they be in the windshield'
					

Pat is good for a sound bite!




					www.pcgamer.com


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 18, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I just hope AMD gets special treatment like Intel did for Win 11 at some point, cause having to listen to this crap really annoys me. This new CEO annoys crap out of me. It's like watching a car salesman commercial.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's not really any special treatment AMD cpus need (other than fixing that early cache screwup, which they already did).  They are not any revolutionary cpu layout that requires changes to the scheduler like big.little did.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 18, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> There's not really any special treatment AMD cpus need (other than fixing that early cache screwup, which they already did).  They are not any revolutionary cpu layout that requires changes to the scheduler like big.little did.



Was there a 3rd fix for L3 that I missed? First two fixes did nothing to fix L3 consistency. 

But fully agree, Windows 11 seems to be quite beneficial for Ryzen in most games - clocks low and load spread out to bring temps down, but fps equal or better than Win 10. Just don't try and top your Win 10 benchmark scores, and don't look for in-game clocks e-peen


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 18, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Was there a 3rd fix for L3 that I missed? First two fixes did nothing to fix L3 consistency.



I haven't had bench inconsistencies in AIDA64 for a few weeks, so maybe.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 18, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I just hope AMD gets special treatment like Intel did for Win 11 at some point, *cause having to listen to this crap really annoys me*. This new CEO annoys crap out of me. It's like watching a car salesman commercial.  lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nobody's forcing you to listen to it. Actually, you're the one spreading this in TPU.

As for Pat:


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 18, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Nobody's forcing you to listen to it. Actually, you're the one spreading this in TPU.
> 
> As for Pat:
> View attachment 232972



I check PCGamer daily, and will until the day I die. So yes, I am being forced to see it, and will continue to complain as I see fit, and if you don't like it, ignore me on TPU, I could give a **** less.


----------



## Chomiq (Jan 18, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> I check PCGamer daily, and will until the day I die. So yes, I am being forced to see it, and will continue to complain as I see fit, and if you don't like it, ignore me on TPU, I could give a **** less.


Please show us where Pat touched you.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jan 18, 2022)

Chomiq said:


> Please show us where Pat touched you.



My ignore list is growing daily these days it seems. A shame.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 18, 2022)

Okay guys, let's stop it there. Not the place for blue vs. red BS, and linked article has nothing to do with Windows 11.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 18, 2022)

lynx29 said:


> FFXIV runs great, I do get an error message upon boot every time, but i hit ok or x and it goes away. something about something missing. I will have to take a picture of it and share it tomorrow.


Yes, do share. We might be able to help you sort that out.



Andy Shiekh said:


> 22000.438
> 
> 2022-01 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5010795)
> Microsoft Update Catalog
> ...


Thanks for the links!


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 19, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I haven't had bench inconsistencies in AIDA64 for a few weeks, so maybe.



Did a dozen runs, looks like it's still exactly the same L3 crap. 

But curiously, the current build is really snappy. As in, Win 10 has always been faster but it noticeably feels like Win 11 has finally caught up. So as long as it's stable, I'm a happy camper.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 19, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Did a dozen runs, looks like it's still exactly the same L3 crap.
> 
> But curiously, the current build is really snappy. As in, Win 10 has always been faster but it noticeably feels like Win 11 has finally caught up. So as long as it's stable, I'm a happy camper.
> 
> View attachment 233072


Can't say I'm seeing that (I get even figures more or less for L3 now across runs) but I fresh installed just a week ago.  Possibly related?


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 19, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Can't say I'm seeing that (I get even figures more or less for L3 now across runs) but I fresh installed just a week ago.  Possibly related?



Done clean installed 11 half a dozen times while testing the L3 stuff, 2 or 3 times were after "fix" #2. No difference. 

Might try the new 3901 BIOS but last time I was on it nothing changed and performance was something of a downgrade from 3601.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 19, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Done clean installed 11 half a dozen times while testing the L3 stuff, 2 or 3 times were after "fix" #2. No difference.
> 
> Might try the new 3901 BIOS but last time I was on it nothing changed and performance was something of a downgrade from 3601.


Hmm.  Don't know then.  I will run it again tomorrow just to be certain and report in.

EDIT:  Maybe it's that I am clean installing from media with the fix already on it?  Are you using an older media?  No idea...


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 19, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Hmm.  Don't know then.  I will run it again tomorrow just to be certain and report in.
> 
> EDIT:  Maybe it's that I am clean installing from media with the fix already on it?  Are you using an older media?  No idea...



Windows is up to date. Seems like new AGESA finally fixed the problem, went to the 3904 BIOS.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 20, 2022)

That makes sense, if it was an AGESA issue being triggered by 11


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 21, 2022)

I have a weird windows 11 bug I keep my computer on but turn off my monitor every time I turn on my monitor I have to reset my scaling in windows because it's messed up if I have an app open full screen it doesn't come all the way down to the taskbar tel I reset the scaling


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 21, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I have a weird windows 11 bug I keep my computer on but turn off my monitor every time I turn on my monitor I have to reset my scaling in windows because it's messed up if I have an app open full screen it doesn't come all the way down to the taskbar tel I reset the scaling



That could be in the Nvidia drivers?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 21, 2022)

stinger608 said:


> That could be in the Nvidia drivers?


I'll look into updating the driver hope it fixes it

darn I used DDU then installed the latest driver I don't think its a driver issue I think it's a windows bug
I googled the issue a wile back and I'm not the only one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 21, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I'll look into updating the driver hope it fixes it
> 
> darn I used DDU then installed the latest driver I don't think its a driver issue I think it's a windows bug


What point release are you on?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What point release are you on?


the latest one


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 21, 2022)

I will post this here as i do not know where else to post it, and it is kinda windows related.

Here is a pic of my desktop using aquasuite to show data on the desktop. The great part is that the data shown is live and updates in real time, but is not "on" the desktop, more in it. So a pic or window can go over the top of it. It is not the same as a widget on the desktop or a program page on the screen showing temps etc. I think this is really cool.

I have made them more see through as it looks a bit better. I think you can change the colours too but i haven't played with that yet. Here is a couple of pics. As you can see on the second pic, the displays are not selectable.


----------



## stinger608 (Jan 22, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> darn I used DDU then installed the latest driver I don't think its a driver issue I think it's a windows bug
> I googled the issue a wile back and I'm not the only one



Well, that doesn't surprise me at all. Frigging Win 11 shouldn't have been released yet, as it's still kind of a damn beta OS!


----------



## Mussels (Jan 22, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> the latest one


That doesnt tell anyone much

Cant say i've seen the issue here, try an older driver


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> the latest one


And that would be 22000.??? ?
Not everyone is on the same update schedule and thus revision number.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> And that would be 22000.??? ?
> Not everyone is on the same update schedule and thus revision number.


sorry I'm on 22000.438


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> sorry I'm on 22000.438


Ok, fair enough. I'm going to suggest what @Mussels stated above. You might be having a driver issue. Try reinstalling your drivers with an older version and see if the problem persists. If not, stick with the older drivers and wait a few versions until they work out the problem. If the problem persists, we might try other options. Screenshot would help use visualize the problem and give us a hint as to the possible solution.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok, fair enough. I'm going to suggest what @Mussels stated above. You might be having a driver issue. Try reinstalling your drivers with an older version and see if the problem persists. If not, stick with the older drivers and wait a few versions until they work out the problem. If the problem persists, we might try other options. Screenshot would help use visualize the problem and give us a hint as to the possible solution.


I don't think it's the driver it could be that I have a 28-inch 4k monitor and a 55 inch 4k TV hooked up but in windows settings, I have the TV turned off but it could be messing with the scaling when I turn off the monitor and when I mean I reset the scaling I mean I do it in windows, not the Nvidia control panel
edit the monitor is hooked up by display port and the TV is hooked up by HDMI


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 22, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I don't think it's the driver it could be that I have a 28-inch 4k monitor and a 55 inch 4k TV hooked up but in windows settings, I have the TV turned off but it could be messing with the scaling when I turn off the monitor and when I mean I reset the scaling I mean I do it in windows, not the Nvidia control panel
> edit the monitor is hooked up by display port and the TV is hooked up by HDMI



I have my 58" 4k tv hooked up, but disconnect it when i am not using it, so what you are saying could be right. try disconnecting the TV and see if windows shows the same behaviour with the scaling.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 22, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Windows is up to date. Seems like new AGESA finally fixed the problem, went to the 3904 BIOS.
> 
> View attachment 233100


Mine is still broken.. sadface.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Mine is still broken.. sadface.
> 
> View attachment 233504


What? Those numbers look ok for a 5900X. Am I missing something?



skellattarr said:


> I don't think it's the driver it could be that I have a 28-inch 4k monitor and a 55 inch 4k TV hooked up but in windows settings, I have the TV turned off but it could be messing with the scaling when I turn off the monitor and when I mean I reset the scaling I mean I do it in windows, not the Nvidia control panel
> edit the monitor is hooked up by display port and the TV is hooked up by HDMI


Then stop turning them off manually. Leave them on while your PC is on and shut them off when you shut down your PC. Simple solution.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 22, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Mine is still broken.. sadface.
> 
> View attachment 233504



2423 is still the old 1203C BIOS, same as 3801 on my board. Weird to see that they haven't pushed out the 1205 BIOS yet for most B550s yet, which is what the new 3901 for my board is.



lexluthermiester said:


> What? Those numbers look ok for a 5900X. Am I missing something?



L3 numbers are terrible and should be 600-900MB/s consistently on every run for a 5900X/5950X, if it's on Windows 10 or bugfixed Windows 11.


----------



## freeagent (Jan 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? Those numbers look ok for a 5900X. Am I missing something?


They are a little off


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> L3 numbers are terrible and should be 600-900MB/s


Seriously? I'm sure you meant GB/s.



freeagent said:


> They are a little off


I was looking at the latency numbers, which looked fine. What point release of 11 are you on?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What? Those numbers look ok for a 5900X. Am I missing something?
> 
> 
> Then stop turning them off manually. Leave them on while your PC is on and shut them off when you shut down your PC. Simple solution.


no reason to get testy I leave my pc on all the time so it can do all kinds of maintenance that I got it set to do I only turn my monitor and tv off


----------



## freeagent (Jan 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Seriously? I'm sure you meant GB/s.
> 
> 
> I was looking at the latency numbers, which looked fine. What point release of 11 are you on?


The newest one I guess? It’s all up to date from windows update. No new bios update for my board either.. it has been out of stock at newegg for over a month.. I have a feeling they stopped making it and replaced it with a more expensive model that lacks the terrible Intel lan that mine has.

Also, latency, L1, and L2 performance were always normal, L3 was/is in the toilet


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 22, 2022)

I was wondering if it would be worth updating my bios im on v 2311 which is a old bios but my CPU is almost 2 years old so i don't know if it would make a difference 
CPU ryzen 9 3950
motherboard Asus crosshair viii hero


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> no reason to get testy


Sorry I gave that impression. It was only a suggestion.


----------



## tabascosauz (Jan 22, 2022)

freeagent said:


> The newest one I guess? It’s all up to date from windows update. No new bios update for my board either.. it has been out of stock at newegg for over a month.. I have a feeling they stopped making it and replaced it with a more expensive model that lacks the terrible Intel lan that mine has.
> 
> Also, latency, L1, and L2 performance were always normal, L3 was/is in the toilet



Okay it may have been a little premature to call it "fixed" based on the latency results.........but it's Windows 11 so no surprise there. Same firmware always delivers superior and consistent results just from switching over to the other drive's Windows 10 installation, whether CPU ST, CPU MT, DRAM or cache benchmarks.

I've stopped caring though. Windows 11 games smoother, cooler, and feels as snappy as 10 now so I don't really have a reason to care about Win 11's piss poor benchmark performance. It's also AIDA of all things (lmao) what a joke

Still having a problem with Windscribe and Edge just without crashing now, might try a different browser


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Sorry I gave that impression. It was only a suggestion.


my bad i took it wrong thanks for the suggestion


----------



## freeagent (Jan 22, 2022)

It does run well..


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 22, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> my bad i took it wrong thanks for the suggestion


Yeah I meant no offense at all. I'm one of the people that shuts his systems(many) down when not in use or if I walk away from them for more than an hour. I don't leave things on and running all the time, that's just wasteful IMHO. It also saves wear & tear on hardware. But it's all good.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I don't think it's the driver it could be that I have a 28-inch 4k monitor and a 55 inch 4k TV hooked up but in windows settings, I have the TV turned off but it could be messing with the scaling when I turn off the monitor and when I mean I reset the scaling I mean I do it in windows, not the Nvidia control panel
> edit the monitor is hooked up by display port and the TV is hooked up by HDMI


You're meant to log out and back in after changing windows scaling settings, fyi


I almost get the feeling W11 runs slower in some of those benches trying to reserve performance for other tasks, semi like QoS.

Many of us keep saying how the OS is generally smoother overall... about the only time i get any actual lag is running programs like cinebench, and trying to use a web browser at the same time


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 23, 2022)

I unpluged the TV that fixed the problem now when I turn on the monitor the scaling is ok so it was the tv


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 23, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I unpluged the TV that fixed the problem now when I turn on the monitor the scaling is ok so it was the tv



I have to do the same with my 58" 4k tv. I only plug it in when i am going to show films etc on it.


----------



## mama (Jan 24, 2022)

Still with  this message:
"Great news—your PC meets the minimum system requirements for Windows 11. Specific timing for when it will be offered can vary as we get it ready for you."
It's been months.  Anyone have any idea on an ETA?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 24, 2022)

mama said:


> Still with  this message:
> "Great news—your PC meets the minimum system requirements for Windows 11. Specific timing for when it will be offered can vary as we get it ready for you."
> It's been months.  Anyone have any idea on an ETA?



Just manually install win 11


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 24, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> sorry I'm on 22000.438


there is a new build since 10 days





the xxxxx.38 is a hotfix

_*download from my drive*_  available until the next build only.

install it with the attached file..


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 24, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> there is a new build since 10 days
> 
> View attachment 233671
> the xxxxx.38 is a hotfix
> ...


Why doesn't it simply show on Windows Update?  You sure this is applicable to all builds?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 24, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Why doesn't it simply show on Windows Update?



Just a few days after the security update for Windows 11, Microsoft has provided KB 5008353 *as a non-security update*. The version number increases to Windows 11 22000.466. And the list of changes is very long.

Currently, the update is automatically distributed in the Beta and Release Preview channels. If the update is found to be "good", the Release channel will also receive the update in the next few days.



Spoiler: Here are the changes:



We have improved the reliability of application installations on ARM64 devices.
We updated Daylight Saving Time to start in Jordan in February 2022 instead of March 2022.
We fixed an issue that causes ARM64 devices to stop responding when they are put to sleep or restored from sleep.
We have corrected an issue that can cause some image editing applications to not correctly render colors on certain high dynamic range (HDR) displays. This often affects white colors that may be displayed in bright yellow or other colors.
We fixed an issue that affects predictive pre-rendering in Microsoft Edge Internet Explorer mode.
We fixed an issue that sometimes prevents you from entering strings in the Input Method Editor (IME).
We fixed an issue that caused the audio service to stop responding on some devices that support hardware-accelerated Bluetooth audio.
We corrected an issue where the text that notifies a customer of Windows update progress is incorrect in Japanese.
We fixed an issue that affects icons for applications when they are not running. In the taskbar, these icons may show as active as if the applications were running.
We have corrected an issue that can cause VPN profiles to disappear. This issue occurs when you use Microsoft Intune or a third-party mobile device management (MDM) tool to deploy VPN profiles on Windows 11 (original version).


We have corrected an issue that affects applications written only to integrate with Azure Active Directory (AAD). These applications do not work on machines connected to Active Directory Federation Services (ADFS).
We have corrected an issue that can cause the PowerShell Get-TPM command to fail when it attempts to report Trusted Platform Module (TPM) information. The command fails with the error "0x80090011 Microsoft.Tpm.Commands.TpmWmiException,Microsoft.Tpm.Commands.GetTpmCommand".
We have corrected an issue that causes a Remote Desktop Protocol (RDP) session to be interrupted or the Server Core screen to go blank. This issue occurs when you install the AppCompat feature.
We have corrected an issue that affects windows.system.profile.retailinfo.dll.
We fixed some issues that affect File Explorer performance when you browse for files and select files.
New feature: we added a new Your Microsoft Account page to the Accounts category in Windows Settings for Home and Professional editions. See also in this post.
We fixed an issue where the volume icon in the taskbar incorrectly shows as muted.
We fixed a reliability issue that causes File Explorer and desktop context menus to stop working.
We fixed an issue where the Shift key up event is not passed to an application when using the Korean IME.
We added the HelpWith feature, which uses Microsoft Bing technologies to suggest help topics relevant to each settings page.
We fixed an issue that prevents the touch keyboard from appearing on the lock screen when a device has a Microsoft Account (MSA).
We fixed an issue that affects the loading of badging information on the taskbar, which sometimes causes a device to stop working.
We fixed an issue that prevents some options from being displayed in the Win + X menu.
We fixed an issue that causes a device to stop working when connected to multiple screens.
We fixed an issue that affects the taskbar auto-hide feature. The taskbar may not display reliably when you hover over the primary or secondary screen.
We fixed an issue that sometimes prevents the use of the simplified Chinese IME.

We have corrected an issue where icons may not appear in the taskbar of a secondary screen.
We fixed an issue where the installation of certain printer companion applications fails when the printer driver is installed.
We fixed an issue where the Bluetooth and Other Devices page in Settings displays outdated battery levels for connected Bluetooth devices.
We fixed an issue that prevents IP cameras from connecting and streaming with certain DirectShow (DShow) applications.
We improved the auto-brightness algorithm to provide better response in low-light conditions on all supported systems.
We fixed an issue that causes lsass.exe to stop working and restart the device. This issue occurs when you query Windows NT Directory Services (NTDS) counters after the NTDS service is stopped.
We have corrected a problem that causes a block in the WebDav redirector. This problem occurs when you try to read a file from the local TfsStore, which causes the system to stop responding.
We corrected an issue with performance regressions that occurs when you enable the Update Sequence Number (USN) journal.
We corrected an issue that causes the application of the Group Policy Object (GPO) "Do not allow compression on all NTFS volumes" to fail in some cases.
We fixed an issue that prevents Robocopy from retrying the file copy operation.
We fixed an issue that causes Windows to stop working and generate the "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL" error.
We fixed a memory leak that occurs when you call WinVerifyTrust(). This issue occurs when the verification for the first signature of a file with multiple signatures fails.



The Americans are a bit behind i guess -- like in our release times last year



R-T-B said:


> You sure this is applicable to all builds?


If it would not the update would tell u.


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 24, 2022)

You literally just stated above it's not applicable to release builds...  that's why it's not showing, thanks.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 24, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> there is a new build since 10 days
> 
> View attachment 233671
> the xxxxx.38 is a hotfix
> ...


I don't know you I would not trust your links I don't feel it's safe I'll just wait tel Microsoft sends it down through updates


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 24, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I don't know you I would not trust your links I don't feel it's safe I'll just wait tel Microsoft sends it down through updates


They're not sketchy. And those links are to German language ISO's that have been custom compiled with the latest update slip-streamed in.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> They're not sketchy. And those links are to German language ISO's that have been custom compiled with the latest update slip-streamed in.


ah fair enough but would it have English or not it would be hard to understand I don't know German
thanks anyway I don.t want to be in the insider channel on my host machine I'll wait till it comes in the regular update might try it in VMware that is where i have the Dev build


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 25, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> You literally just stated above it's not applicable to release builds...  that's why it's not showing, thanks.


i installed it. it works very fine

plus i installed this "beta build" clean


----------



## R-T-B (Jan 25, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> i installed it. it works very fine


With all due respect, that's not enough for my use case.  I have the potential for audits from work that require me to be at release level.  I don't think they'd like me citing you saying "he says it works fine"

Otherwise I'd be game, don't get me wrong.


----------



## jesdals (Jan 25, 2022)

Got the green light today but not sure if I am ready

Any AMD 5000 series users with 6000 series graphics that have positiv experiences?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 25, 2022)

I just installed windows update today it v 22000.469


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 25, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I just installed windows update today it v 22000.469


Have you tried your TV with the new patch?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 26, 2022)

Ryzen 7 5800 oem, AsRock b550 steel legend, Crucial 3600 Ballistix 32GB & MX 500 250GB, XFX R7 250X GHOST 2G (UEFI dedicated GPU, no bios flash needed)

OS runs ok as is but im tweaking it to get rid of annoyances. Will make it more like W7 (notice the Setup screen has W7 style Theme?)

By default system restore is disabled. Paging file is over 4GB, 8+GB ram can use 4GB paging without suffering. Recycle bin should be set to 1GB.

The start menu is a joke like W10s was, colors are boring. (Bring back Aero Glass)

Turn off auto restarts. Will find a way to disable auto updates and driver installs. (Ms drivers are unoptimized- 1 size fits all)


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 26, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you tried your TV with the new patch?


nope but it will probably do the same thing because a TV has a different aspect ratio than a monitor


----------



## Mussels (Jan 26, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> nope but it will probably do the same thing because a TV has a different aspect ratio than a monitor


TV and monitors are usually 16:9, only ultrawides are different (and partly why i dislike them)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 26, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> nope but it will probably do the same thing because a TV has a different aspect ratio than a monitor


The reason I ask is because I have a similar setup with one of my system. An Acer monitor and a TV. Never had the issue you've discussed here.


Mussels said:


> only ultrawides are different (and partly why i dislike them)


Same here. I actually prefer 16:10 displays.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 26, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> With all due respect, that's not enough for my use case.  I have the potential for audits from work that require me to be at release level.  I don't think they'd like me citing you saying "he says it works fine"
> 
> Otherwise I'd be game, don't get me wrong.


okay for me. its just a patch

i only install stuff that is officially offered at deskmodder. the guys are very reliable about the isos. otherwise they wouldn't release it.
should your computer go to the knees, there are also for windows so-called shadow copies that restore him as he was plus you could uninstall the patch





its offcial now


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 26, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The reason I ask is because I have a similar setup with one of my system. An Acer monitor and a TV. Never had the issue you've discussed here.
> 
> Same here. I actually prefer 16:10 displays.


I'll plug back in the TV and see what happens I'll get back to you

I found the bug with the monitor and tv it's a windows bug if they are set to duplicate the monitor refresh rate is 60hrz and the tv is  30hrz it's the difference in refresh rate and you can't change it but I found if you set them to extend then you can change the refresh rate to match and it fixed the problem


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 26, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I'll plug back in the TV and see what happens I'll get back to you
> 
> I found the bug with the monitor and tv it's a windows bug if they are set to duplicate the monitor refresh rate is 60hrz and the tv is  30hrz it's the difference in refresh rate and you can't change it but I found if you set them to extend then you can change the refresh rate to match and it fixed the problem



My monitor is 165 and the TV is 4k/60 and they behave perfectly well. I have it set to extend, not duplicate though


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 26, 2022)

Tigger said:


> My monitor is 165 and the TV is 4k/60 and they behave perfectly well. I have it set to extend, not duplicate though


can you set it to duplicate to test it to confirm maybe it's just my tv its a Vizio  m558-g1


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 27, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> can you set it to duplicate to test it to confirm maybe it's just my tv its a Vizio  m558-g1



set tv to duplicate my monitor? yes give me 5 mins.

Edit- just tried it, was fine. I tried a game and it set the monitor to match the TV 60hz otherwise was fine.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 27, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I'll plug back in the TV and see what happens I'll get back to you
> 
> I found the bug with the monitor and tv it's a windows bug if they are set to duplicate the monitor refresh rate is 60hrz and the tv is  30hrz it's the difference in refresh rate and you can't change it but I found if you set them to extend then you can change the refresh rate to match and it fixed the problem


That makes sense - duplicate *must* have matched refresh rates, and always has


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 27, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I'll plug back in the TV and see what happens I'll get back to you
> 
> I found the bug with the monitor and tv it's a windows bug if they are set to duplicate the monitor refresh rate is 60hrz and the tv is  30hrz it's the difference in refresh rate and you can't change it but I found if you set them to extend then you can change the refresh rate to match and it fixed the problem


That's cool! Glad you got it sorted out! That's how I have all of mine configured.



Mussels said:


> That makes sense - duplicate *must* have matched refresh rates, and always has


With duplicate yes. With "Extend" displays can have different refresh rates.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's cool! Glad you got it sorted out! That's how I have all of mine sorted.
> 
> 
> With duplicate yes. With "Extend" displays can have different refresh rates.



Yes mine does, extend, 165 monitor 60 tv, duplicate, windows sets them both on 60, which i guess is to the lowest?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> set tv to duplicate my monitor? yes give me 5 mins.
> 
> Edit- just tried it, was fine. I tried a game and it set the monitor to match the TV 60hz otherwise was fine.


yep it was fine because they matched if they didn't match then you would have the same problem as I did  thanks for testing for me


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 27, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> yep it was fine because they matched if they didn't match then you would have the same problem as I did  thanks for testing for me



It was windows that set them to match, on extend they both keep their native refresh rates.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 27, 2022)

I finally got my notice for free win11 and gave it a shot. It seems ok for now, biggest positive for me so far is that they reigned in the obnoxious notification noises which really annoyed me in 10. I'm still getting used to the stupid UI changes like those icons, will probably look into the UI tweaks etc.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 27, 2022)

I did some research on my TV and it is advertised  as 120hrz refresh rate but in windows on extend it only goes up to 60hrz and in duplicate it has only 30hrz ether windows has a problem or Visio is false  advertising their product


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 27, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Dual GPU? I've had fun in the past when a driver only updated one of the GPU's
> 
> *(This is why i use macrium reflect and 128GB OS partitions, so i can roll the OS back fast and try things like this*)


Shit that should be another tip type thing everyone knows, I hadn't thought or heard such a plan but I'm tempted to clean wipe my stuff and sort that out right now.

Worse thing is Timeline gone, I only realised it's greatness a month ago, gits, ah well might be back in 12.


----------



## sepheronx (Jan 27, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I did some research on my TV and it is advertised  as 120hrz refresh rate but in windows on extend it only goes up to 60hrz and in duplicate it has only 30hrz ether windows has a problem or Visio is false  advertising their product


120hz native or some kind of motion res?

Cause I've seen that marketing where it isn't truly 120hz. I've seen them advertise as 240hz.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 27, 2022)

Does seem to be 120hz, ours is only 60hz but is good enough


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 27, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I did some research on my TV and it is advertised  as 120hrz refresh rate but in windows on extend it only goes up to 60hrz and in duplicate it has only 30hrz ether windows has a problem or Visio is false  advertising their product


What model is it? Most are fake high res though...


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 27, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> What model is it? Most are fake high res though...


it's Vizio m558-g1 and I read a review and it said that the refresh rate they advertise is false it's not 120hz it's 60hz so the reviewer confirmed my suspicions


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 27, 2022)

Tigger said:


> windows sets them both on 60, which i guess is to the lowest?


You can manually set them independently.


----------



## thesmokingman (Jan 27, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> it's Vizio m558-g1 and I read a review and it said that the refresh rate they advertise is false it's not 120hz it's 60hz so the reviewer confirmed my suspicions


Yeap, fake 120hz aka frame insertion in post processing. A quick rule of thumb is you need hdmi 2.1 to do true 4K120...



On topic, ya know regarding my win 11 upgrade, I partially went for it just to have my MB tied to the key ( thinking future clean install). But the upgrade was rather seamless for a windows upgrade. That in itself was kind of surprising though I'll still do a wipe and reinstall at some point.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 27, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> Yeap, fake 120hz aka frame insertion in post processing. A quick rule of thumb is you need hdmi 2.1 to do true 4K120...
> 
> 
> 
> On topic, ya know regarding my win 11 upgrade, I partially went for it just to have my MB tied to the key ( thinking future clean install). But the upgrade was rather seamless for a windows upgrade. That in itself was kind of surprising though I'll still do a wipe and reinstall at some point.


yep i looked up the spec on hdmi and it's only 2.0a


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I did some research on my TV and it is advertised  as 120hrz refresh rate but in windows on extend it only goes up to 60hrz and in duplicate it has only 30hrz ether windows has a problem or Visio is false  advertising their product


120Hz panel, 60Hz inputs
The 120Hz is for digital TV tuner inputs, they multiply the input source

Quite often you can overclock TV's like that and run 1080p 100Hz or 120Hz


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 28, 2022)

Our TV is 60hz in duplicate or extend, a pretty cheap 58" 4k TV. 
https://toshiba-tv.com/uk-uk/ultra-hd-tv/58ul2163db


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 28, 2022)

i wish I can find a way to get the TV from 30hz to 60hz in a duplicate setting but there is only 30hz setting nothing else


----------



## mama (Jan 28, 2022)

Okay, now that the upgrade is formally available to me on an update, hopefully a simple question.  Should I stay with Windows 10 or is it worth the upgrade?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 28, 2022)

mama said:


> Okay, now that the upgrade is formally available to me on an update, hopefully a simple question.  Should I stay with Windows 10 or is it worth the upgrade?


it's worth the upgrade it's more secure than 10 you can go into settings and set internet encryption so everything that goes out of your computer is encrypted and you can set core isolation to


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 28, 2022)

mama said:


> Should I stay with Windows 10 or is it worth the upgrade?


I like it a lot. The nice thing is that you can try it out and if you don't like it, you can roll back the update.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 28, 2022)

Yipee I found a way to make both monitor and TV run at 60hz in duplicate mode I'm not sure how I did it but I was fooling around with the res in the Nvidia control panel and got it to work now when turning_ off and back on the monitor it doesn't change the scaling I'm happy now I like duplicate mode better than extended 
edit it could have been a bug in Nvidia drivers_


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> i wish I can find a way to get the TV from 30hz to 60hz in a duplicate setting but there is only 30hz setting nothing else


First gen 4K UHDTV's only did 30Hz on the HDMI inputs
Some of them have 60Hz as options on HDMI 2 and 3 only (check the manual)
Some require settings turned on in the TV to achieve 60Hz on those ports - enhanced mode for samsung, HDMI video range for sony, and so on


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> First gen 4K UHDTV's only did 30Hz on the HDMI inputs
> Some of them have 60Hz as options on HDMI 2 and 3 only (check the manual)
> Some require settings turned on in the TV to achieve 60Hz on those ports - enhanced mode for samsung, HDMI video range for sony, and so on


I don't know how I did it but I got the tv at 4k 60hz and monitor 4k at 60hz in duplicate mode I was messing around in the Nvidia control  panel and it just happened so funny


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 28, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> Yipee I found a way to make both monitor and TV run at 60hz in duplicate mode


My question is, why? Why not extend your desktop instead of duplicating it?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> My question is, why? Why not extend your desktop instead of duplicating it?


because the tv is almost behind me and if I want to watch something on youtube its easer to setup than sit on the couch and watch on the big screen


----------



## Mussels (Jan 28, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> because the tv is almost behind me and if I want to watch something on youtube its easer to setup than sit on the couch and watch on the big screen


windows+P
Win+left/right arrow
just toggle which screen is enabled, or drag the window over


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 29, 2022)

I found out how I made the refresh rate match in the Nvidia control panel when I was messing with the resolution I changed it from pc to ultra HD, HD, SD for both before the monitor was on PC


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I found out how I made the refresh rate match in the Nvidia control panel when I was messing with the resolution I changed it from pc to ultra HD, HD, SD for both before the monitor was on PC


Generally, PC has the correct ones while the TV ones are "generic" HDMI standard resolutions

Did the resolution or colour depth change going between them?
It's also possible that it used nvidias scaling options, something like running a 4K 60Hz signal in, but outputting as a scaled 1080p60 to the actual TV


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Generally, PC has the correct ones while the TV ones are "generic" HDMI standard resolutions
> 
> Did the resolution or colour depth change going between them?
> It's also possible that it used nvidias scaling options, something like running a 4K 60Hz signal in, but outputting as a scaled 1080p60 to the actual TV


not sure this is all new to me but I'm learning


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> not sure this is all new to me but I'm learning


Checked mine for you, for info.
Remember that this is an Nvidia menu, so it'll show their exclusive resolutions and such - windows generally shows the legit ones.

"PC" is the EDID values from the monitor

"TV" is generic TV resolutions and refresh rates - as an example, 1440p wont show up here (but 24Hz and 30Hz options will)

If enabled, scaling resolutions and DSR resolutions will show up there as well


Best thing to do is to get it working, then hit the info button on the TV remote and see what it's really running at - my 4K sony TV actually looks decent at 1080p for gaming, 120Hz breaks the UI but 1080p 100Hz is actually quite good when your GPU cant handle 4K


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Checked mine for you, for info.
> Remember that this is an Nvidia menu, so it'll show their exclusive resolutions and such - windows generally shows the legit ones.
> 
> "PC" is the EDID values from the monitor
> ...


thank you for info I checked the tv info and it said the res is at 4k and refresh is 60 everything working good and the desktop looks good on it


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> thank you for info I checked the tv info and it said the res is at 4k and refresh is 60 everything working good and the desktop looks good on it


Now you gotta see if it overclocks, mine does 66Hz at 4K or 120Hz 1080 (with a broken GUI, so i use 100Hz)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 29, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> because the tv is almost behind me and if I want to watch something on youtube its easer to setup than sit on the couch and watch on the big screen


I do something similar, but I just drag the Browser windows to the second screen and maximize it. It's really very easy. See below.






Even though the screens are configured side-by-side in Windows, they're actually stacked vertically on my desk, with Display2 on top. Easy Breezy.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 29, 2022)

The only tricky thing there is sending the audio to the TV if you want it moved over

There is actually a hidden away setting in W10 and W11 to let you force a default sound output for programs - so you can say, force VLC to use the TV's output as the default (and if the TV isnt connected, it'll use system default)






Set Audio Output Device For Apps Individually in Windows 10 (winaero.com)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jan 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The only tricky thing there is sending the audio to the TV if you want it moved over


Ah, good point.


Mussels said:


> There is actually a hidden away setting in W10 and W11 to let you force a default sound output for programs - so you can say, force VLC to use the TV's output as the default (and if the TV isnt connected, it'll use system default)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jan 29, 2022)

wow Mussels you know so much I'm glad I know about you


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 29, 2022)

Just passing through again to say I have windows 11 on all my systems TPM and core isolation and all. Un-molested by UI modifications et al and everything runs and performs just dandy.

Figured id just add a comment about the win 11 positives to spice things up a touch. After all the people having issues are often the loudest.


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 31, 2022)

Heey... how can I put different wallpapers on two monitors? At least it doesn't work like before.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Kissamies (Jan 31, 2022)

Mussels said:


> View attachment 234776


I had that before, now I have just "set as desktop background" as seen here just like I would have just a single monitor


----------



## Mussels (Jan 31, 2022)

Edit: right click the images


----------



## Kissamies (Jan 31, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Edit: right click the images
> 
> View attachment 234782


Unplugging and replugging my 2nd monitor solved that issue  now I get that drop-down option like in your pic.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jan 31, 2022)

MaenadFIN said:


> Unplugging and replugging my 2nd monitor solved that issue  now I get that drop-down option like in your pic.


more stuff to play for U!
invisible taskbar and replacing stuff on multiple screens.
i pers.  it. less is often more (for me pers.).


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 2, 2022)

Hiding Windows 11’s Teams icon doesn’t just save taskbar space—it also saves RAM
					

If you're not using these preinstalled Windows features, disable them.




					arstechnica.com


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Hiding Windows 11’s Teams icon doesn’t just save taskbar space—it also saves RAM
> 
> 
> If you're not using these preinstalled Windows features, disable them.
> ...


Haha, I came here to post that same thing lol


----------



## londiste (Feb 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Hiding Windows 11’s Teams icon doesn’t just save taskbar space—it also saves RAM
> 
> 
> If you're not using these preinstalled Windows features, disable them.
> ...


I kind of wish some of this type of disappointment would also befall all the Electron-based apps.
IIRC WebView2 as used in Microsoft apps at least shares the runtime as well as some processes.

The understanding that taskbar icon means a running app also seems to be old-fashioned knowledge.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Hiding Windows 11’s Teams icon doesn’t just save taskbar space—it also saves RAM
> 
> 
> If you're not using these preinstalled Windows features, disable them.
> ...


Or you can just uninstall it.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 2, 2022)

Speaking of Widgets, for anyone looking for a more... nuclear option, you can disable it system-wide through Group Policy (for Windows 11 Pro users, I've no idea how Home editions can apply the same setting)
You may find it in Computer Configuration, Administrative Templates, Windows components, Widgets.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> I've no idea how Home editions can apply the same setting


That would be no. Home does not have Group Policy features.


----------



## outpt (Feb 2, 2022)

startallback. is anyone playing with this?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2022)

outpt said:


> startallback. is anyone playing with this?


I've been using it. Lots of good options. But I think I still like Open Shell better as it has the option for classic XP style menus.


----------



## AAF Optimus (Feb 2, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Speaking of Widgets, for anyone looking for a more... nuclear option, you can disable it system-wide through Group Policy (for Windows 11 Pro users, I've no idea how Home editions can apply the same setting)
> You may find it in Computer Configuration, Administrative Templates, Windows components, Widgets.
> 
> View attachment 234989





lexluthermiester said:


> That would be no. Home does not have Group Policy features.


Depending on the policy, you can find it in the registry editor under *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 2, 2022)

Alan Finotty said:


> Depending on the policy, you can find it in the registry editor under *HKLM\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft*


While true, you can only edit them in the registry. Group Policy Editor is not available on Home editions of Windows. For those who are not familiar with the registry or how to properly make edits, the registry should be left alone.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 2, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Hiding Windows 11’s Teams icon doesn’t just save taskbar space—it also saves RAM
> 
> 
> If you're not using these preinstalled Windows features, disable them.
> ...


Oh no. I'll need more RAM.


----------



## outpt (Feb 2, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Oh no. I'll need more RAM.


At least 64gb.


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 3, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Hiding Windows 11’s Teams icon doesn’t just save taskbar space—it also saves RAM
> 
> 
> If you're not using these preinstalled Windows features, disable them.
> ...


Looks like it's 2022 and still, nobody has any understanding on how operating systems deal with memory management. That RAM """saved""" from hiding Teams brings you 0 benefit. Nuking Windows features and apps for the sake of "saving" memory is as much snake oil as running CleanMem, Mem Reduct or some other garbage program - I learned this from experience. Operating systems like Windows know how to allocate memory to the relevant tasks, and how to take memory away from unneeded background tasks, no matter if you're gaming or running an intensive all-core workload. Idle memory usage means nothing. If anything, I wish I could force Windows to use more of my RAM at idle to jumpstart programs much quicker than even from my PCIe 4 NVMe. Unused RAM is wasted RAM.



outpt said:


> startallback. is anyone playing with this?


Not interested. Windows 11 is the first iteration of Windows to finally allow me to ditch all third party apps that change the start menu. Disliked 10's start menu, loving 11's. Burn me on the stake, don't care.

Those removed features on the new taskbar? Don't care for them. Never even heard of drag and dropping onto the taskbar until people started complaining, I always used alt tab drop.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 3, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> That RAM """saved""" from hiding Teams brings you 0 benefit. Nuking Windows features and apps for the sake of "saving" memory is as much snake oil as running CleanMem, Mem Reduct or some other garbage program - I learned this from experience


Ah, but anything that uses RAM also uses CPU cycles, which can slow a machine down. Most people don't have super powerful PC like the general audience of users that come here. Hell, even many of the users here are running older, less powerful systems as a daily driver. So in factual application, anything that can ease system resource usage is a positive thing. Hardly "snake-oil".


Cutechri said:


> Not interested. Windows 11 is the first iteration of Windows to finally allow me to ditch all third party apps that change the start menu. Disliked 10's start menu, loving 11's. Burn me on the stake, don't care.


While I disagree with your premise, I agree with the statement about the Windows 10 start menu as it was unacceptable as a functional menu. IF I was forced to use 11's Start Menu, I could live with it. However, having choices is ALWAYS a good thing.


----------



## Cutechri (Feb 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah, but anything that uses RAM also uses CPU cycles, which can slow a machine down. Most people don't have super powerful PC like the general audience of users that come here. Hell, even many of the users here are running older, less powerful systems as a daily driver. So in factual application, anything that can ease system resource usage is a positive thing. Hardly "snake-oil".


Any device (as in CPU) that Windows 11 supports will have no issues with such things. By experience I didn't mean just my main, powerful rig. I have other low end devices that are still supported by Windows 11 to test on. Running the system naked, with no preinstalled apps or features, versus running it stock, has made 0 difference to performance. If you're running Windows 11 on a very old unsupported CPU, you're doing it wrong. Heck, if you're running it on an unsupported CPU at all, you should reconsider, but that's another can of worms entirely.


lexluthermiester said:


> While I disagree with your premise, I agree with the statement about the Windows 10 start menu as it was unacceptable as a functional menu. IF I was forced to use 11's Start Menu, I could live with it. However, having choices is ALWAYS a good thing.


Yeah can't argue with that. Personally not interested in that product. I wouldn't have used a third party start menu replacement if I could've helped it, now I can, since I actually like 11's menu and live tiles are gone.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2022)

If its something i never, ever use (teams) it's valid to ditch it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 3, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> Any device (as in CPU) that Windows 11 supports will have no issues with such things.


Ah, but there are A LOT of people using the bypass to install 11 on CPUs not "officially" supported by microsoft. For example, only one( 1 ) of my PC's has an officially supported CPU. All but one is running Windows 11. The one that isn't runs Android X86. But if I were to put Windows on it, Windows 11 would be the choice. And yes, I would uninstall Teams and all the other crap I don't want running. Why? It's not just that the system in question is a dual core i5 laptop, but also that I don't want unneeded programs running in the background.

So again, reducing system resource load is never a bad thing, especially on older systems.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So again, reducing system resource load is never a bad thing, especially on older systems.


Also, reminder that officially supported processors include dual cores. Now, I'm not gonna say you need six cores or eight cores, or any other number, but dual cores, even on the latest architectures, can feel a bit constrained. Granted, you also should have considered your workload when choosing a combination of CPU, RAM, etc., but budget is also a thing and not everyone can afford a system that comfortably meet their needs with performance to spare.


----------



## jaiq (Feb 3, 2022)

Using optimized software even on a beast of a machine actually makes a difference. I prefer things to stay efficient. Less worries about stuff breaking/crashing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 3, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Also, reminder that officially supported processors include dual cores. Now, I'm not gonna say you need six cores or eight cores, or any other number, but dual cores, even on the latest architectures, can feel a bit constrained. Granted, you also should have considered your workload when choosing a combination of CPU, RAM, etc., but budget is also a thing and not everyone can afford a system that comfortably meet their needs with performance to spare.


Excellent points.



jaiq said:


> Using optimized software even on a beast of a machine actually makes a difference. I prefer things to stay efficient. Less worries about stuff breaking/crashing.


Exactly. Letting things run in the background when they're not needed is a waste of resources and power.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 3, 2022)

They should have that preloading function, but ONLY if it's been activated within the last week


----------



## thesmokingman (Feb 7, 2022)

Welp, that didn't take long... wiped drive and back to 10. 11 broke Windscribe's VPN, and a host of other networking issues with Samba and plain ole peer to peer broken. I didn't feel like putting in the hours to find and fix.


----------



## outpt (Feb 7, 2022)

Went back to W10. Having constant networking disconnects. Have no idea why.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 7, 2022)

LOL like Xp is good, Vista was crap in a way, 7 was perfect, 8/8.1 can go blow a horn, and 10 is like 7. 11 idk... Just something is so off about it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> Welp, that didn't take long... wiped drive and back to 10. 11 broke Windscribe's VPN, and a host of other networking issues with Samba and plain ole peer to peer broken. I didn't feel like putting in the hours to find and fix.





outpt said:


> Went back to W10. Having constant networking disconnects. Have no idea why.


This thread's topic is about Windows 11. It is not about Windows 10. Kind keep your Windows 10 regression discussion elsewhere. Thank You.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> They should have that preloading function, but ONLY if it's been activated within the last week


For the record, at least since Windows 10 the OS automatically disables services that haven't seen any use for some time. Alas, that doesn't happen for me or most of the technically inclined here because the first thing we do after a clean install is disable all the stuff we don't care about.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Feb 7, 2022)

Even on the trimmed down versions I have been testing 11 is just downright annoying. I'll pass and just hang onto 10 as long as I can.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 7, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Is 11 so different from 10?


In important ways, yes.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 7, 2022)

Why doesn't M$ upon installation let us Pick what we'd like and just forget about the Home/Pro Edition


----------



## Mussels (Feb 7, 2022)

thesmokingman said:


> Welp, that didn't take long... wiped drive and back to 10. 11 broke Windscribe's VPN, and a host of other networking issues with Samba and plain ole peer to peer broken. I didn't feel like putting in the hours to find and fix.


that was a short term known bug, with a known fix ya goof


----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 7, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Why doesn't M$ upon installation let us Pick what we'd like and just forget about the Home/Pro Edition


cus they sell the PRO vers. for more bucks....











AND the home has got an account compulsion


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 8, 2022)

So far I like Testing the DeV Channel on this SD Card thanks to Rufus and UUP Dump site. An on my 775 build









​


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 9, 2022)

Windows-Defender Preview [For now it's a MainUI Look] but you still have to through the Original Defender settings

*LINK*


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 9, 2022)

"Microsoft Defender will require a Microsoft 365 Family or Personal subscription."

LOL, end of the free Windows-bundled antivirus era?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 9, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> "Microsoft Defender will require a Microsoft 365 Family or Personal subscription."
> 
> LOL, end of the free Windows-bundled antivirus era?


Yes please!


----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes please!


ÄÄÄÄND i am in the same boat with u mate.






can't await this glorious moment....


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 9, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> ÄÄÄÄND i am in the same boat with u mate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be very nice to not have to make like pulling teeth to get Defender removed.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> cus they sell the PRO vers. for more bucks....
> 
> View attachment 235695
> 
> ...



I bought a retail win 7 key for £10 and used it to activate win 11 pro, win win for me 

"Microsoft Defender will require a Microsoft 365 Family or Personal subscription." well that will be the removal of defender for me then.

I actually bought the key in 2017 home premium and it still worked.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It would be very nice to not have to make like pulling teeth to get Defender removed.


this! and not to be called to have "rusty nails in the head" doing this. like they did to me in my thread ive published



Tigger said:


> I bought a retail win 7 key for £10 and used it to activate win 11 pro, win win for me


thats offcially possible YES


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It would be very nice to not have to make like pulling teeth to get Defender removed.


To be honest, I'm not sure how to feel about it. Microsoft has made a somewhat decent antivirus software, UX annoyances aside. And let's face it, a lot of people would likely let the machine get infected by whatever malware is more popular at the time if Defender didn't exist.

And those machines are the ones that bother me because they are busy DDOSing something that I want to use or whatever.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 9, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> To be honest, I'm not sure how to feel about it. Microsoft has made a somewhat decent antivirus software, UX annoyances aside. And let's face it, a lot of people would likely let the machine get infected by whatever malware is more popular at the time if Defender didn't exist.
> 
> And those machines are the ones that bother me because they are busy DDOSing something that I want to use or whatever.


maybe some kind of market distortion to payment services...?

drive mercedes. U will never have to go to the gasstation anymore...


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> "Microsoft Defender will require a Microsoft 365 Family or Personal subscription."
> 
> LOL, end of the free Windows-bundled antivirus era?


thats for covering phones and shit, regular defender will stay free

Think parental controls, website blocking etc


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> thats for covering phones and shit, regular defender will stay free
> 
> Think parental controls, website blocking etc



thanks for the needed clarification. As mentioned by @windwhirl imo defender was a fantastic edition to windows regardless of if you personally use it. Its much more capable in recent iterations and I can only imagine the amount of virus, and other nasty shit it has stopped on your aunts PC or otherwise over the years.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> thats for covering phones and shit, regular defender will stay free
> 
> Think parental controls, website blocking etc


*i am unsure about that..*






Solaris17 said:


> thanks for the needed clarification. As mentioned by @windwhirl imo defender was a fantastic edition to windows regardless of if you personally use it. Its much more capable in recent iterations and I can only imagine the amount of virus, and other nasty shit it has stopped on your aunts PC or otherwise over the years.



*my mother is over 60 yrs. and i told her about viruses in the web on certain sites and inside various programs. I ! personally took care about her protections etc.
Aunts have younger relatives as well. If not thats a good reason to visit her.. *





*for me this the real horror.
let us see how this thing develops.*






https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/legal/microsoft-365/mde-terms-windows?view=o365-worldwide


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 10, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> i am unsure about that..


Well, this is interesting. It wouldn't be a problem in my case, I already have the subscription for Office anyway. Though I'm unsure about most other people.



plastiscɧ said:


> my mother is over 60 yrs.


Your mother is your mother. Doesn't necessarily apply to the rest of the planet.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 10, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Well, this is interesting. It wouldn't be a problem in my case, I already have the subscription for Office anyway. Though I'm unsure about most other people.
> 
> 
> Your mother is your mother. Doesn't necessarily apply to the rest of the planet.


by that i mean that you can help the older people a little bit - like they did with us when we needed help. and aunts have children too.

i am of the opinion that i can't just leave it running in the certainty that the operating system will take care of it if the worst comes to the worst.

I can be more precise if you like;

in germany, it is partly the case that you are not insured in the event of damage, data loss, etc., if you do not maintain a separate anti-virus program. here, no liability insurance takes part.
windows Defender offers basic protection. It does not have a secure area for online banking, does not close security holes in programs, does not protect against identity theft and fraud and does not find loopholes in the home network. Support for problems is also absent.

As long as your computer has not been infected by a virus, it is well protected. Many computer users share this attitude. Some users who have not yet fallen victim to cybercriminal activities find Windows Defender to be completely sufficient.

Windows Defender - good virus protection, strong system brake.






imho


----------



## Metroid (Feb 10, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> "Microsoft Defender will require a Microsoft 365 Family or Personal subscription."
> 
> LOL, end of the free Windows-bundled antivirus era?


If that is true then thankgod for that. As soon as microsoft disabled the option to turn off windows defender, then you know it was bad.


----------



## Mussels (Feb 10, 2022)

Metroid said:


> If that is true then thankgod for that. As soon as microsoft disabled the option to turn off windows defender, then you know it was bad.


It's because they got hit with legal action over pirated XP being used to spread malware - i cant find the source for it after all this time, but someone.. EU? tried to force them to 'fix' the issue

They brought in fixes in XP SP2, but found... pirates didnt update
Windows updates added more. Pirates didnt update.
Fixes were integrated into Vista. Almost everyone didnt update 

By the time 7 came around, it'd been 5+ years and a lot of people were scared to update and catch the vista virus, leaving them open to the real malware 
(that era had a HUGE swarm of worms out there. I remember getting hit over 1.5Mb ADSL, and it spreading over network shares to my entire network in ~5 minutes of dialling up, over writing every .exe file in network shared folders)

And then over like a decade, those systems STILL didnt get updated. Still spreading the same malware.
Microsoft: Most PCs running pirated Windows in China have security issues

The only solution was one people still bitch about to this day: mandatory security updates, with a built in antivirus

MS knows that if they drop the ball now, they'll get told they did it deliberately and get their asses handed to them so they HAVE to deliver a good, free antivirus which is an ongoing expense, so adding in optional fluff at a profit sounds exactly like how a corporation would respond that that cost.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> It's because they got hit with legal action over pirated XP being used to spread malware - i cant find the source for it after all this time, but someone.. EU? tried to force them to 'fix' the issue
> 
> They brought in fixes in XP SP2, but found... pirates didnt update
> Windows updates added more. Pirates didnt update.
> ...



certainly very well argued!
but on the part of microsoft also homemade because windows 10 was the first operating system that the company released as far as possible, for all and everyone, and has also provided appropriate updates for all and everyone free of charge.
all other operating systems, if you wanted to upgrade, you had to buy for expensive money and has not "just thrown behind". there were also never monthly security updates from which the old operating systems have benefited. 
the firewall has been around since win XP, if i remember correctly, and has brought a great security aspect, because a firewall was a novelty and never THE TOPIC at the time.
I personally have installed external antivirus programs over 20 years ago and can not remember ever seen my PC infected and this could not have led to a solution.
i.e. i never had viruses or worms when i didn't want to.
and we used to handle russian "small stuff" to try out various things.








Mussels said:


> but someone.. EU


It will not have been the EU, because in the 2000s the Lisbon Constitution was not yet legally binding. Only in 2009, the EU became unified in justice, agriculture and home affairs.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> The only solution was one people still bitch about to this day: mandatory security updates, with a built in antivirus


Reality is, because of a bunch of people that either didn't want updates or were simply ignorant of them, now everyone gets updates forced down their throats. 

Same story with AV software. People are careless so, hey, here, have Defender. And no, if you wanna shut it down you'll have to jump through hoops and loops.



Mussels said:


> MS knows that if they drop the ball now, they'll get told they did it deliberately and get their asses handed to them so they HAVE to deliver a good, free antivirus which is an ongoing expense, so adding in optional fluff at a profit sounds exactly like how a corporation would respond that that cost.


Even so, I think they already have part of that cost covered through Enterprise 365 licensing (includes defender with Advanced Threat Protection or something like that)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 11, 2022)

My argument on the removal of Defender is simple, I replace it with something that is, IMPO, better.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> My argument on the removal of Defender is simple, I replace it with something that is, IMPO, better.


I've done the same and I'm happy with ESET, but Defender actually turns off the moment you install another AV, so no changes in that regard compared to current behavior


----------



## freeagent (Feb 11, 2022)

I was dual booting 10 and 11 for a month or two.. I wiped the drive a few days ago and laid a steaming copy of 11 down.. it runs nice


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 11, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> but Defender actually turns off the moment you install another AV


To a point, yes. However, it is still present on the system and can be invoked a moments notice, which to me, is unacceptable. Complete removal is all I will accept.



freeagent said:


> I was dual booting 10 and 11 for a month or two.. I wiped the drive a few days ago and laid a steaming copy of 11 down.. it runs nice


Did you go custom or are you a standard ISO install?


----------



## freeagent (Feb 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> To a point, yes. However, it is still present on the system and can be invoked a moments notice, which to me, is unacceptable. Complete removal is all I will accept.
> 
> 
> Did you go custom or are you a standard ISO install?


I just went with the standard install.. 

I feel so boring compared to you guys


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 11, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I just went with the standard install..
> 
> I feel so boring compared to you guys


LOL, I did a standard install too (and then went back into Insider Dev builds, but that's besides the point)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 11, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I just went with the standard install..
> 
> I feel so boring compared to you guys





windwhirl said:


> LOL, I did a standard install too (and then went back into Insider Dev builds, but that's besides the point)


It's all good. Us custom ISO geeks are an odd lot.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's all good. Us custom ISO geeks are an odd lot.


I definitely would like to give it a try, but eh, my install is rather stable. Not really eager to screw up with it. 

Maybe if Windows manages to break itself (only happened once to me) or if I break something first


----------



## freeagent (Feb 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's all good. Us custom ISO geeks are an odd lot.


I tried to run Longhorn on a Celeron 500 with 256mb of ram back in the early 2000s 

It wasn't very good..


----------



## Mussels (Feb 13, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> I've done the same and I'm happy with ESET, but Defender actually turns off the moment you install another AV, so no changes in that regard compared to current behavior


^ this
Since it fully self disables when a replacement is installed, it's perfectly fine


----------



## Shrek (Feb 15, 2022)

2022-02 Cumulative Update for Windows 11 for x64-based Systems (KB5010414)
OS build 22000.527

February 15, 2022—KB5010414 (OS Build 22000.527) Preview (microsoft.com)

Microsoft Update Catalog


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 16, 2022)

I installed Amazon AppStore it installs window virtualization which makes VMware not work screw Microsoft i would rather have VMware than Amazons stupid AppStore


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 16, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I installed Amazon AppStore it installs window virtualization which makes VMware not work screw Microsoft i would rather have VMware than Amazons stupid AppStore


You'll need to configure VMware and/or its VMs to work with HyperV. I know they have a setting for that, though I can't quite remember where or what was it called.

Same deal with Oracle's VirtualBox.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 16, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> You'll need to configure VMware and/or its VMs to work with HyperV. I know they have a setting for that, though I can't quite remember where or what was it called.
> 
> Same deal with Oracle's VirtualBox.


ok thanks, I'll take a look you guys can be so helpful


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 16, 2022)

Ah, you'll also need to enable these two things in Windows features


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 16, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Ah, you'll also need to enable these two things in Windows features
> View attachment 236900


yep I did that thanks again and for the VMware work station what you do is go into settings on the virtual machine and under CPU you take both checks out of virtualization and it works
this is where i found it 
vPMCs are not supported by VMware Fusion on macOS Big Sur or VMware Workstation with Hyper-V (81623)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 16, 2022)

skellattarr said:


> I installed Amazon AppStore it installs window virtualization which makes VMware not work screw Microsoft i would rather have VMware than Amazons stupid AppStore


Good to know. Does it require HyperV or can it work without it?


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good to know. Does it require HyperV or can it work without it?



HyperV will be enabled, since the Android thing works the same as the Windows Subsystem for Linux.








						Introducing Android™ Apps on Windows 11 to Windows Insiders
					

Windows is a platform for creators Windows is the most open platform on the planet for creators. Part of living our commitment to openness is welcoming partner technologies and content that deliver powerful experiences. And what makes Window




					blogs.windows.com
				






> Windows Subsystem for Android™, which powers the Amazon Appstore and its catalog. The Subsystem includes the Linux kernel and the Android OS based on the Android Open Source Project (AOSP) version 11. It is distributed through the Microsoft Store as part of the Amazon Appstore install, which will allow users to stay updated over time as we continue to add support for more APIs, capabilities, and scenarios.* The Subsystem runs in a Hyper-V Virtual Machine, like the Windows Subsystem for Linux.*








						Install mobile apps and the Amazon Appstore on Windows - Microsoft Support
					

Learn how to use and install mobile apps on your Windows 11 PC with the Windows Subsystem for Android™.




					support.microsoft.com
				











						Windows Subsystem for Android™️ Release Notes
					

Release notes for Windows Subsystem for Android.



					docs.microsoft.com
				






> *Virtual Machine Platform*
> This setting needs to be enabled. For more info, go to Enable virtualization on Windows 11 PCs.



Also, you'll need to enable the CPU's Virtualization feature (in UEFI)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 17, 2022)

I guess I will not be using the Android app feature. No big loss. I run AndroidX86 on a separate dedicated system anyway. I have HyperV disabled and removed as it can be a very serious security vulnerability.


----------



## Space Lynx (Feb 17, 2022)

Windows 11 improves windowed gaming experience for cursed gamers who shun fullscreen
					

There's no major downside to windowed gaming anymore on DX11/DX10 games.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




VRR now will be default in windowed mode, regardless of your drivers? thats how i read that anyway... interesting.  i like VRR so its cool with me


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 17, 2022)

Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22557
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22557 to the Dev Channel. TL;DR   	Windows Insiders will notice that the name of the branch we are releasing builds fro




					blogs.windows.com
				




Now, *this is stuff that's happening in the Insider Dev builds and not yet anywhere close to being available in stable Windows 11 releases*, but it's interesting to look at, since it points out some changes that might arrive in the next big update for Windows 11.

There are quite a few changes, but I'm just gonna pick the ones that stood out to me (and some of you might want to know about them beforehand, too):

Getting the most controversial one out of way first:

*Windows 11 Pro edition now requires internet connectivity. If you choose to setup device for personal use, MSA will be required for setup as well. You can expect Microsoft Account to be required in subsequent WIP flights.*

For this one I'll definitely expect people to come out with torches and pitchforks. Also expecting the usual suspects to provide workarounds or straight out hacks that do away with the requirements. Personally not a problem, since I actually take advantage of the account integration, but that's just me.

*Pinned app folders. *Basically grouping together a bunch of pinned apps and dumping them under one icon (this existed in Windows 10 already, IIRC, with the live tiles)*.*

*File Explorer's Quick Access: ability to pin files*. Also will synchronize Office.com's recent and pinned files. For files that are edited in collaboration with other people, the Tiles and Details views will also show the latest activity in them, if changes have been introduced by others.

*Power Settings*: Microsoft is updating the default power settings to reduce the time the computer waits before entering sleep mode or for turning off the screen. Keep in mind, though, this will  ***NOT*** change settings for anyone yet. The updated default settings only apply to clean-installs of this particular Dev build and future ones.

*Task Manager: it's finally getting dark mode. *I'm no longer going blind every time I open it  . It's also getting some design changes (though it's kinda weird right now) and Microsoft is currently trying out a new feature called "Efficiency mode", which the user can use to limit the resource usage of any single process (basically to limit CPU-hungry processes so that the system can give CPU time to others). A bit of a niche feature, I guess, but I imagine a few here will be interested if it ever becomes a thing in stable releases.


*Dragging and Dropping files is supported again on the Windows taskbar*. This feature was available all the way back to... Windows XP (as far back as I can remember, but it's probably older), but it got removed in Windows 11, much to the annoyance of quite a few people here (and probably a lot more out there). Just drag a file over to the application's icon on the taskbar, which will bring out the application window, then drop the file in the application window.

*Folder contents preview in File Explorer is back. *Another feature available since at least Windows XP that was removed by Windows 11. However, it only shows a preview for one file. Still, better than nothing.


This last one shouldn't be of note, but one never knows:
*TKIP and WEP (WiFi security protocols) support is gonna be killed off at some point.* For insider Dev builds, those two are no longer usable starting with this specific build.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 17, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> *TKIP and WEP (WiFi security protocols) support is gonna be killed off at some point.*


As it should. Needed to happen long ago. They're both laughably insecure, easily hackable.


----------



## Mats (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm about to install Windows from scratch on my Ryzen 2700U laptop soon, and I don't know if I should go 10 or 11. I don't care what the start menu looks like as I don't use it.

What do you think about recent versions of W11? Anything I should be aware of? I know that W11 doesn't support my CPU officially, and IIRC it doesn't matter.

I've been editing isos/wims/esds since W2000. Those days are over I guess, ever since I realized I have only one life. I can do it again if needed tho. Running 1909 right now.

Thanks


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> As it should. Needed to happen long ago. They're both laughably insecure, easily hackable.


TKIP is a lot better than WEP but neither should be used for any serious purpose in our modern era.  Same conclusion.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 18, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> TKIP is a lot better than WEP but neither should be used for any serious purpose in our modern era.  Same conclusion.


Agreed. BITD, they were good enough. But that ended in 2010 with the discoveries of very easy ways to exploit each.



Mats said:


> I'm about to install Windows from scratch on my Ryzen 2700U laptop soon, and I don't know if I should go 10 or 11.


My advice. Try 11. If you don't like it, you can always format and go with 10.


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 18, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> *Windows 11 Pro edition now requires internet connectivity. If you choose to setup device for personal use, MSA will be required for setup as well. You can expect Microsoft Account to be required in subsequent WIP flights.*
> 
> For this one I'll definitely expect people to come out with torches and pitchforks


You have my pitchfork!!

Personally, I like how they put all the fluff-n-stuff at the top of the blog, and bury the lede 4/5ths of the way down the page.... Definitely pushing people with the belief that they'll just cave to the path of least resistance...


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 18, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> You have my pitchfork!!


I mean, I'm not affected by it since I actually take advantage of the account integration, but I think it's stupid to force it nonetheless.

... I kinda want whoever decided that was a great idea to get the boot.


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 18, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> You have my pitchfork!!
> 
> Personally, I like how they put all the fluff-n-stuff at the top of the blog, and bury the lede 4/5ths of the way down the page.... Definitely pushing people with the belief that they'll just cave to the path of least resistance...


The way it's worded, it might be expected for "flights" (betas) only, which would be a lot less bad.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 19, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Windows 11 Pro edition now requires internet connectivity. If you choose to setup device for personal use, MSA will be required for setup as well. You can expect Microsoft Account to be required in subsequent WIP flights.


I didn't see this before. What are we talking about? And what version?

If true this will not be acceptable. I've said it before and I'll say it again here: microsoft, quit acting like D-bags! You can go frak your collective selves with this online presence nonsense! I NEVER allow an internet connection until AFTER installation is complete and Windows is configured to my exacting specifications.



R-T-B said:


> The way it's worded, it might be expected for "flights" (betas) only, which would be a lot less bad.


Let's hope microsoft would be smarter than to do this to the general public...


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 19, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Just passing through again to say I have windows 11 on all my systems TPM and core isolation and all. Un-molested by UI modifications et al and everything runs and performs just dandy.
> 
> Figured id just add a comment about the win 11 positives to spice things up a touch. After all the people having issues are often the loudest.


Squeaky wheel gets the grease


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 19, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I didn't see this before.


... I have a confession to make:
When I posted that, I was half expecting your post right after mine to go straight to the MS Account controversy 
I was rather confused that you didn't even throw a bit of sass or snark at it 

Anyway, keep in mind this is announced in a Dev build release note. Microsoft isn't being fully clear here, but what I think is happening is:

1-Going forward, clean installs of Windows 11 Pro Dev builds will require both internet connectivity and MS account integration during setup, at least for personal use (enterprise/domain-controlled devices don't require the MSA, for obvious reasons, but it seems they're still gonna require internet connectivity). Rather par for the course, if you join the beta program you're expected to collaborate with increased telemetry and feedback.

2-Going forward, future Insider builds of Windows 11 Pro will require MSA too (again exception will be enterprise/domain-controlled devices). From what I've seen, it seems a lot of people joined the betas without being part of the Insider program, which back in Windows 10 required MSA integration. To me this means that if you get a build update, you will be prompted to login with MSA or you'll not receive build updates without MSA.

3-This last one is a bit speculative, but it's clear to me Microsoft wants to go in this direction, and this is the one that concerns basically the entire user base. Next big update of Windows 11 (say, Windows 11 22H1 or 22H2) will require both Internet connectivity and MSA for Windows 11 Pro releases in the normal update channel (so far, it had been a thing only on Home edition).



eidairaman1 said:


> Squeaky wheel gets the grease


Yep, so if people don't want MSA-required setups for personal use, they better screech loudly.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I didn't see this before. What are we talking about? And what version?
> 
> If true this will not be acceptable. I've said it before and I'll say it again here: microsoft, quit acting like D-bags! You can go frak your collective selves with this online presence nonsense! I NEVER allow an internet connection until AFTER installation is complete and Windows is configured to my exacting specifications.
> 
> ...




there is already a workaround. more when everything is official and in the clean slate.
we should keep our powder dry and not shoot where it does not necessarily already have to be. especially not for "beta stories".


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 20, 2022)

Hi,
Doubt I'd give 11 another thought and just dump all four installs I have of it if ms follows through with all the new requirements ms account/ active internet and of course enforces the obnoxious security stuff too

To me it just frees up four ssd's for something else.

10 and 11 aren't all that different and some ways 11 is far worse.

Lex what happened to you on elevenforums that was a short tour lol


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 20, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> especially not for "beta stories"


True. That's the reason why it was underlined that the changes were in Dev channel. So there's still time for Microsoft to change their mind.

Though, on the other hand, they didn't change their minds regarding the requirements, even though that didn't stop people from installing it on positively ancient hardware


----------



## Atomic77 (Feb 20, 2022)

Windows 11 is awesome sauce. I have been running it on both my HP Laptop 1 year old and my newer Dell AIO. It is a great OS and will continue to get better over time. It does however take some getting use too expecilly coming from people who may not have experienced windows 10.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 20, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> True. That's the reason why it was underlined that the changes were in Dev channel. So there's still time for Microsoft to change their mind.
> 
> Though, on the other hand, they didn't change their minds regarding the requirements, even though that didn't stop people from installing it on positively ancient hardware


if they do not change their mind, the "right" corrective steps/measures are already in place.

if microsoft will shy away from something, like the devil from holy water, then that there are devices that are not provided with their operating system due to their requirements.
all lost profit... so I firmly believe that everything is eaten only half as hot as it was cooked.
I am confident that it will not come as announced. otherwise sentence one (above written) will take place.

i have already read the workaround; it will once again go from behind through the chest into the eye.
inevitably, without hack, crack or virus.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 20, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Lex what happened to you on elevenforums that was a short tour lol


Yeah, it was. One of the regular users got "uppity" with me, wouldn't shut up about his opinion that was not helpful to the thread topic and the mods of the site wouldn't do anything about it, so I gave him a piece of my mind, sans brain-mouth filter. When the mods finally decided to do something, instead of asking him to leave me alone and me to take it easy, they just banned me. No warning, no input, just banned. Daft dolts... Handy site for finding good info but the moderation policies and style leaves greatly much to be desired.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Feb 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, it was. One of the regular users got "uppity" with me, wouldn't shut up about his opinion that was not helpful to the tread topic and the mods of the site wouldn't do anything about it, so I gave him a piece of my mind, sans brain-mouth filter. When the mods finally decided to do something, instead of asking him to leave me alone and me to take it easy, they just banned me. No warning, no input, just banned. Daft dolts... Handy site for finding good info but the moderation policies and style leaves greatly much to be desired.


welcome back on the dark side of the power..


----------



## MarsM4N (Feb 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, it was. One of the regular users got "uppity" with me, wouldn't shut up about his opinion that was not helpful to the thread topic and the mods of the site wouldn't do anything about it, so I gave him a piece of my mind, sans brain-mouth filter. When the mods finally decided to do something, instead of asking him to leave me alone and me to take it easy, they just banned me. No warning, no input, just banned. Daft dolts... Handy site for finding good info but the moderation policies and style leaves greatly much to be desired.



Can't be worse than *EA's Forums*.  It's like walking on a mine field over there.

Trash games, horrible customer service & facist mods.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 20, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Can't be worse than *EA's Forums*.  It's like walking on a mine field over there.
> 
> Trash games, horrible customer service & facist mods.


That's fair and true. EA's forums are the very definition of $&itshow. 

While I'm a bit bitter, not holding a grudge really. I just think it was unfair. Got better things to do with my time than argue with nit-wit users who do not understand simple context.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's fair and true. EA's forums are the very definition of $&itshow.
> 
> While I'm a bit bitter, not holding a grudge really. I just think it was unfair. Got better things to do with my time than argue with nit-wit users who do not understand simple context.


Hey, you're not alone. I was once banned from a forum for openly questioning the T&Cs. I was vaporised, but clearly hadn't read the T&C where it was clearly stated that any reference to or questioning of the T&Cs would result in an immediate ban. It wasn't a forum based in N Korea by the way.



lexluthermiester said:


> This is strange. Haven't see this. Then again, none of the Win11 installs I've done have been on systems with TPM or SecureBoot enabled. A few have had UEFI. So maybe put your BIOS into Legacy mode, disable SecureBoot and TPM, then see what happens..


Following my weird problem of Win 11 not booting with TPM enabled, I found a new Gigabyte BIOS update, F62 dated 9th Feb 2022 which has now solved the problem.
Then, when looking into installing Win 11 on my wife's new PC using an Athlon 3000G (launch date Nov 2019) and having checked its compatibility, I find that it's not compatible.


I know I can work around this, but equally I still find this CPU compatibility issue a true bed of nails and as cynical as you can get.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Feb 20, 2022)

ill see if I can find the article again I don't know if I can but Microsoft said that they are changing their CPU support for windows 11 it said that they are going to make it where the Rysen 2000 series will not work anymore with the os. I hope that's not true because my X-wife has a crosshair vi hero and a 1000 series CPU in it and I was going to upgrade it to a 2000 series CPU so she can try windows 11.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 20, 2022)

Rock N Roll Rebel said:


> ill see if I can find the article again I don't know if I can but Microsoft said that they are changing their CPU support for windows 11 it said that they are going to make it where the Rysen 2000 series will not work anymore with the os. I hope that's not true because my X-wife has a crosshair vi hero and a 1000 series CPU in it and I was going to upgrade it to a 2000 series CPU so she can try windows 11.


The last update on this from Microsoft that I can see is from last December.
I've just finished a clean install of Win 11 on an Athlon 3000G which allegedly is not compatible, by hitting shift+F10 at the first screen when booting from the install media, I brought up the command prompt and ran a regedit reg file I had copied to the pendrive previously. You can get around this ludicrous issue by doing just that - bypassing the CPU check no matter what the CPU.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 20, 2022)

Rock N Roll Rebel said:


> ill see if I can find the article again I don't know if I can but Microsoft said that they are changing their CPU support for windows 11 it said that they are going to make it where the Rysen 2000 series will not work anymore with the os. I hope that's not true because my X-wife has a crosshair vi hero and a 1000 series CPU in it and I was going to upgrade it to a 2000 series CPU so she can try windows 11.


They were upping the requirements for Android support in comparison with baseline Windows minimal spec, but I havent' heard anything else.


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 20, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> They were upping the requirements for Android support in comparison with baseline Windows minimal spec, but I havent' heard anything else.


In this article.








						Android apps on Windows 11 require an SSD and at least 8GB of RAM
					

Android apps will run on many PCs, but hitting the recommended specs could cost you.




					www.windowscentral.com


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Feb 21, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> View attachment 237328
> View attachment 237325
> I know I can work around this, but equally I still find this CPU compatibility issue a true bed of nails and as cynical as you can get.


¡Malo! ¡Eso es una tontería!


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 21, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> In this article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I was aware of that. It came up in one of the Windows blog posts. 

I just haven't heard anything involving upping the minimum system requirements for Windows itself.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 21, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> I still find this CPU compatibility issue a true bed of nails and as cynical as you can get.


100% with you on that. I will NEVER comply with it. Use of particular features must ALWAYS be the users choice, not something forced by the nitwits making dumbass decisions at microsoft.


----------



## Bomby569 (Feb 21, 2022)

Windows 11 Pro will soon force you to have a Microsoft account for installation
					

A minor inconvenience for some. Downright infuriating for others.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




i'm not even complaining i think you can just create a bogus account linked to nothing and problem solved, but it really shows they are after our data


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 21, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Windows 11 Pro will soon force you to have a Microsoft account for installation
> 
> 
> A minor inconvenience for some. Downright infuriating for others.
> ...


This is madness! As the author of the article points out, many of us install Windows on machines that don't belong to us - customers' machines for example. 90% of the installations I carry out are for new machines that I've built or as a result of a repair. As it is, I intentionally DO NOT have a live connection on any new install, because what happens after that is none of my concern.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 21, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> Windows 11 Pro will soon force you to have a Microsoft account for installation
> 
> 
> A minor inconvenience for some. Downright infuriating for others.
> ...


Hi,
Yeah this 








						Clean Install Windows 11  Tutorial
					

Windows 11 has all the power and security of Windows 10 with a redesigned and refreshed look. It also comes with new tools, sounds, and apps. Every detail has been considered. All of it comes together to bring you a refreshing experience on your PC.  See also...




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 21, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah this
> 
> 
> ...


.
.
.
... You know, they could have simply not pushed the MSA requirement if they were gonna leave such a massive hole in the wall anyway


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah fake@fake.com who would of thunk it lol


----------



## R-T-B (Feb 21, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> This is madness! As the author of the article points out, many of us install Windows on machines that don't belong to us - customers' machines for example. 90% of the installations I carry out are for new machines that I've built or as a result of a repair. As it is, I intentionally DO NOT have a live connection on any new install, because what happens after that is none of my concern.


I believe the official solution for that is to install using proper OEM sysprep technique, and utilizing out of the box experience.

Mind you, if you aren't a registered business, those OEM tools can be hard to get.  And they are a major PITA.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah fake@fake.com who would of thunk it lol


Or this.  lol.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi,
Isn't this cute win-12 lol  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










						Windows 12 - Microsoft starts work from March
					

No, it's not a typo. According to our information, Microsoft will start preparing for Windows 12 in March. In the run-up, they had already been looking for employees who would then provide additional support to the team. SwiftOnSecurity also confirms this information.    That doesn't mean that...




					www.twelveforums.com
				






> No, it's not a typo. According to our information, Microsoft will start preparing for Windows 12 in March. In the run-up, they had already been looking for employees who would then provide additional support to the team. SwiftOnSecurity also confirms this information.
> 
> That doesn't mean that we'll see a new Windows 12 tomorrow. This can still drag on, since you start (almost) from scratch. One can assume that the Windows 10 substructure will then be completely abandoned. Windows 11 still has this substructure.
> 
> ...


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 21, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Isn't this cute win-12 lol
> 
> 
> ...


... AFAIK, Microsoft engineers are always working on the next big thing, sometimes even on the next next big thing. Sure, a substantial amount of them work the current Windows versions, but there are always at least a few working on the future versions.

So, really, I don't know what's surprising about it.

And, btw, that's a trend they've been keeping up since the 1990s at least.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 21, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Mind you, if you aren't a registered business, those OEM tools can be hard to get. And they are a major PITA.


This.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah fake@fake.com who would of thunk it lol





R-T-B said:


> Or this. lol.


That won't work as microsoft will send confirmation emails. If you don't respond, you get deactivated.



windwhirl said:


> So, really, I don't know what's surprising about it.


Given Windows 11 is less than a year old, it is a bit surprising..


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 21, 2022)

Hi,
Lex it worked on the tutorial on elevenforum.com Brink was wondering if it still will work after ms insists on ms account.

Windwhirl I said it's this cute not I'm surprised 



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah this
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Lex it worked on the tutorial on elevenforum.com Brink was wondering if it still will work after ms insists on ms account.


Really? When I tried it with " not @ chance.com " on Windows 11 Home, the address was rejected... Hmm.. Weird.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 22, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Mind you, if you aren't a registered business, those OEM tools can be hard to get. And they are a major PITA.





lexluthermiester said:


> This.


I thought sysprep tools were part of the Windows image? Or did Microsoft stop bundling them long ago?



lexluthermiester said:


> That won't work as microsoft will send confirmation emails. If you don't respond, you get deactivated.


From what the tutorial showed, it seems that if you use a non-existent address (such as fake@fake.com), it will trick the OOBE into giving you an option for local account.



lexluthermiester said:


> Given Windows 11 is less than a year old, it is a bit surprising..


Nah. Windows XP was in development before Windows 2000 launched. Windows Vista was the same in regards to XP. Windows 7 was also thought about before Windows XP launched (but with all the malware stuff that happened in the early 2000s, being thought about was all it achieved before its development was delayed to after Vista's launch). Windows 8 also started development before 7 launched.

It actually makes sense, since they gotta think about what features an user would want to see in a future version. And it takes a lot of planning and thinking, development and testing, going back to the drawing board when it doesn't seem to work out, etc.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi,
Not sure what's up with that 
Maybe something different about fake.... try and let us know.


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Not sure what's up with that
> Maybe something different about fake.... try and let us know.


Plot twist: Microsoft employees use fake@fake to get pass the MSA requirement because they don't want it either.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Given Windows 11 is less than a year old, it is a bit surprising..



eh not really. I'm part of our internal engineering team and some of my projects wont be released for several years. Some I've already worked on for several. Once documentation is done and initial launch happens there are a few weeks or months of debug or features, after that though I only touch them once in awhile. The support teams will handle most of it after that and its on to the next endeavor.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 23, 2022)

And... the Watermark begins [On this Beta Build]


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> And... the Watermark begins [On this Beta Build]
> 
> View attachment 237670​


That'll be easily removed.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi,
Yep the win-11 not compatible shaming beginning soon lol


----------



## windwhirl (Feb 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep the win-11 not compatible shaming beginning soon lol


*points 2x middle fingers at MS*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> *points 2x middle fingers at MS*


Right there with you. Yes, yes.


----------



## ThrashZone (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi,
When an os takes so many hacks to make it enjoyable where is the breaking point ?

I already have too many reg files to count to make 10 or now 11 bearable
Just ran updates after a few months and just that undid disabling menu sliding up and down and didn't look much further after that 
So it's just a repeat of 10 undoing personal settings.

Just another wear you down until you give up and comply with ms, changes are futile lol


----------



## lexluthermiester (Feb 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> I already have too many reg files to count to make 10 or now 11 bearable


Custom ISOs. Look into them..



ThrashZone said:


> Just another wear you down until you give up and comply with ms


NEVER!! They can eat poo...


----------



## Splinterdog (Feb 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> When an os takes so many hacks to make it enjoyable where is the breaking point ?
> 
> I already have too many reg files to count to make 10 or now 11 bearable
> ...


Yep, it's bizarre.
I used the multi bypass .reg file on the first screen when doing a clean Win 11 install for my wife's new PC and everything seems fine, including updates. Mind you, the fact that an Athlon 3000G is on the list as compatible but at the same time is flagged by the OS as a nasty CPU, says it all. It's embarrassing really.


----------



## theFOoL (Feb 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That'll be easily removed.


*LINK*

It of course works

2/25 on to another Dev DL...

On the Hp 8460p









When will can we get that boot logo M$!

Yeah... they Locked out the settings etc. It's a Dev so but whateve's - Ha


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 5, 2022)

Yet another SooN but hence the Speed 

I hope once we move it'll be slightly faster.  It's just the Xbox Hugh's most of the bandwidth


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 5, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Yeah... they Locked out the settings etc.


?!?


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 12, 2022)

any way to get around microsofts beyond stupid secure boot feature that locks you out of your PC after a CMOS Reset when you don't have internet access?
a cmos reset, hardware swap or simply turning off secure boot and enabling it again in the bios forces you to verify your windows account via an email key and a forced new pin to log in.
the problem is... when you swap hardware and don't have a network driver installed you can not access your own OS and data anymore. (happened to me three times so far and i had to fully wipe the drive and reinstall windows)


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Really? When I tried it with " not @ chance.com " on Windows 11 Home, the address was rejected... Hmm.. Weird.


patience my respected colleague!  as long as you have a key (win home for example) that is officially stored on the mainboard, you can also modify the home version to skip the chapter of e-mail entry.
a local account is the result.
I just did today for a client because he was absent and I had no data from him. the windows was active and "calm" as always.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 12, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> any way to get around microsofts beyond stupid secure boot feature that locks you out of your PC after a CMOS Reset when you don't have internet access?


First off, it's not secure boot doing that.  That would be TPM/bitlocker working in tandem to create a scenario like that.

And no, short of having a backup recovery key, you are basically going to need to get internet.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 12, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> First off, it's not secure boot doing that.  That would be TPM/bitlocker working in tandem to create a scenario like that.
> 
> And no, short of having a backup recovery key, you are basically going to need to get internet.


And this is one of the reasons why TPM is a garbage "feature" for end users.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> And this is one of the reasons why TPM is a garbage "feature" for end users.


More bitlockers fault than anything here, but yes, combining the two makes it even worse.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> And no, short of having a backup recovery key, you are basically going to need to get internet.



Not to mention you can always backup the key to text on a separate drive.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 12, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Not to mention you can always backup the key to text on a separate drive.


? This I did not know. Still, too much hassle for not enough benefit.


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> ? This I did not know. Still, too much hassle for not enough benefit.


It's why I use Opal instead of bitlocker.  My passphrase is my key, end of story.  Good for small organizations, anyways.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 12, 2022)

yep







Thats mine, which was initially encrypted and set to backup to my MS account. You can back them up whenever you want.


----------



## OneMoar (Mar 12, 2022)

lol bitlocker


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 12, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> lol bitlocker


Bitlocker is more or less bogstandard AES256 now.  Why they think an average consumer needs it is indeed questionable however...


----------



## GerKNG (Mar 12, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> First off, it's not secure boot doing that.  That would be TPM/bitlocker working in tandem to create a scenario like that.
> 
> And no, short of having a backup recovery key, you are basically going to need to get internet.


no this is not about bitlocker. ( i don't use bitlocker!)
this is a secure boot feature of windows 11 after swapping hardware or disabling it in the bios. you have to verify that you are you (when logged in with a microsoft account)
your login screen is locked and requires that you log in into your microsoft account again, then type in the key that you got per mail and after that you have to reset your PIN.
the problem is that you can not log in again without a internet connection.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 12, 2022)

I complete disable bitlocker and delete the service for it. Like you folks, I use something far more secure.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 12, 2022)

Hi,
Yep people have been using flash drives for bitlocker keys for ever 
Pretty much why tpm really should not be necessary or mandatory.

Bitlocker will not save anyone from the feds


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 12, 2022)

GerKNG said:


> no this is not about bitlocker. ( i don't use bitlocker!)
> this is a secure boot feature of windows 11 after swapping hardware or disabling it in the bios. you have to verify that you are you (when logged in with a microsoft account)
> your login screen is locked and requires that you log in into your microsoft account again, then type in the key that you got per mail and after that you have to reset your PIN.
> the problem is that you can not log in again without a internet connection.
> ...


Yeah that's TPM then.  Either way not secure boot.  Secure boot just verifies boot file integrity.

Either way same dumb result.



ThrashZone said:


> Bitlocker will not save anyone from the feds


Nor is that it's goal really.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 12, 2022)

Hi,
New vivetool 0.2.1 out
Adds tabs to explorer 
Think they fixed removing the banner on settings page to 

```
ViveTool.exe addconfig 18299130 1
ViveTool.exe addconfig 31950543 1
```









						Download ViveTool  - MajorGeeks
					

ViveTool is a free and Open Source C# library and console app for using new feature control APIs available in Windows 10 version 2004 and newer. While the one-line description might seem a little confusing, ViveTool allows you to use features in Windows 10 and 11 that are not visible to the...



					www.majorgeeks.com


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 13, 2022)

*currently, after installing the nickel version, which will be released in the summer, i could not find any signals that require an obligatory account in the pro version.*




windows update is dedicated to contribute to the reduction of CO2 emissions...


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 16, 2022)

How to remove evaluation watermark? I see there are small apps to do this, but isn't there a reg hack or similar?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 17, 2022)

Good question. Not sure anyone has tackled that problem yet.


----------



## mtosev (Mar 20, 2022)

I have an interesting problem. Some folders in the start menu aren't showing up like Windows accessories, Windows system etc... Other non MS folders aren't affected. I also checked those folders and icons/shortcuts are present in folder called ProgramData and under the folder users/my name/. You get the idea. I restarted my computer, terminated the explorer.exe process, did sfc /scannow (it said no issues were found), terminated the start process. It didn't resolve the issue. I'm running the latest version.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 20, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Bitlocker is more or less bogstandard AES256 now.  Why they think an average consumer needs it is indeed questionable however...


1 size fits all


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Good question. Not sure anyone has tackled that problem yet.





Splinterdog said:


> How to remove evaluation watermark? I see there are small apps to do this, but isn't there a reg hack or similar?
> View attachment 239914






works with win11 as well


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 22, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 240829
> 
> works with win11 as well


Interesting!


----------



## TheOne (Mar 22, 2022)

I'm thinking of doing a fresh install of Windows and was wondering if someone could give me a brief pro and cons list for Windows 11, which will hopefully save me time researching the OS?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 23, 2022)

TheOne said:


> I'm thinking of doing a fresh install of Windows and was wondering if someone could give me a brief pro and cons list for Windows 11, which will hopefully save me time researching the OS?


the 11 has 40% less (19GB complete) single files than the humpy (530k) 10. it's smoothed out in my opinion.






I use the 11er to install e.g. in smallest partitions if the 10 software defect is. boot error or other defects such as encrypted hard drives to expose. dell pc are there special cases! I have now already had 4 customers where I could save all data. 10 would have been just too big.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2022)

TheOne said:


> I'm thinking of doing a fresh install of Windows and was wondering if someone could give me a brief pro and cons list for Windows 11, which will hopefully save me time researching the OS?


Pros & Cons lists are highly subjective. Some people(like myself) like it, some people don't. We could give you input for days but in reality, you just need to try it and decide for yourself. I hope that doesn't sound rude. You don't have anything to lose trying it out.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Pros & Cons lists are highly subjective. Some people(like myself) like it, some people don't. We could give you input for days but in reality, you just need to try it can decide for yourself. I hope that doesn't sound rude. You don't have anything to lose trying it out.


correct


----------



## dcf-joe (Mar 23, 2022)

TheOne said:


> I'm thinking of doing a fresh install of Windows and was wondering if someone could give me a brief pro and cons list for Windows 11, which will hopefully save me time researching the OS?


I can't give you a pro/cons list either, except that I was hesitant to go from 10 to 11. I was bored one day and decided to just do a fresh install of 11 and haven't looked back. I was able to find all of my drivers, get everything installed, nothing was broken that I use on a daily basis, and I even decided to keep the taskbar centered. The only tweak that I did was restore the old right-click context menu, instead of using the Windows 11 one. Hopefully that helps some


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 23, 2022)

Anyone know how I can get on the dev channel with a PC that's not compatible? I used the registry trick to do a clean install but now get the incompatible message when trying to join up.
Thanks.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Anyone know how I can get on the dev channel with a PC that's not compatible? I used the registry trick to do a clean install but now get the incompatible message when trying to join up.
> Thanks.


Currently, I have not seen any workarounds. This might change though.


----------



## TheOne (Mar 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Pros & Cons lists are highly subjective. Some people(like myself) like it, some people don't. We could give you input for days but in reality, you just need to try it can decide for yourself. I hope that doesn't sound rude. You don't have anything to lose trying it out.





dcf-joe said:


> I can't give you a pro/cons list either, except that I was hesitant to go from 10 to 11. I was bored one day and decided to just do a fresh install of 11 and haven't looked back. I was able to find all of my drivers, get everything installed, nothing was broken that I use on a daily basis, and I even decided to keep the taskbar centered. The only tweak that I did was restore the old right-click context menu, instead of using the Windows 11 one. Hopefully that helps some



Thank you for the replies, to be more specific I'm looking for information on missing or incomplete features, commonly reported bugs, potential future headache being discussed or in testing, such as forced Microsoft accounts, and the improvements made since launch, especially those that relate to performance and Ryzen.  I just haven't been keeping up on Windows 11's development, and was hoping someone here could get me up to speed with a brief summary.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 23, 2022)

TheOne said:


> Thank you for the replies, to be more specific I'm looking for information on missing or incomplete features, commonly reported bugs, potential future headache being discussed or in testing, such as forced Microsoft accounts, and the improvements made since launch, especially those that relate to performance and Ryzen.  I just haven't been keeping up on Windows 11's development, and was hoping someone here could get me up to speed with a brief summary.


Hi,
Most likely all here








						Windows 11 News
					

Latest Windows 11 News




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Most likely all here
> 
> 
> ...


There's a lot of great info over there. Just be careful not to interact with anyone who starts drama or expresses an opinion that might oppose yours. The mods/admins like to play favorites and ban people without warning, even if you didn't start the drama. So if any of the users over there start pressing your buttons, ignore them. Of course they might ban you for that too.

This warning applies to everyone who reads this. I'm on my third account in 6 months over there.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 23, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Anyone know how I can get on the dev channel with a PC that's not compatible? I used the registry trick to do a clean install but now get the incompatible message when trying to join up.
> Thanks.


Perhaps using an Insider ISO to do a clean install and then enroll the device? Though you'd probably still crash against the compatibility requirement at one point or another.





__





						Download Windows Insider Preview ISO
					





					www.microsoft.com
				




Currently available ISO is for build 22579, which was released last week, so it's quite up to date.

Additionally, there's a tool for offline Insider enroll, but I've never used it, so I can't say crap about how reliable it is (it was updated in February, so it might just work)









						GitHub - abbodi1406/offlineinsiderenroll: OfflineInsiderEnroll - A script to enable access to the Windows Insider Program on machines not signed in with Microsoft Account
					

OfflineInsiderEnroll - A script to enable access to the Windows Insider Program on machines not signed in with Microsoft Account - GitHub - abbodi1406/offlineinsiderenroll: OfflineInsiderEnroll - A...




					github.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi,
You're doing something very wrong Lex 3 accounts in 6 months  

I'm a member of all the dudes forums for years from Vista forum days seven/ eight/ nine "couple others I can't remember" lol yes nineforums lol ten/ eleven all except twelveforums yes he started one


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You're doing something very wrong Lex 3 accounts in 6 months


I haven't done anything over there that I don't do everywhere else. They're a bit of a special bunch over there...


ThrashZone said:


> I'm a member of all the dudes forums for years from Vista forum days seven/ eight/ nine "couple others I can't remember" lol yes nineforums lol ten/ eleven all except twelveforums yes he started one


Me too. I was in the SevenForums for a little while. Forgot my account and had to start a new one. I've seen them ban people for the dumbest things and then they did it to me.

Still, great place to find good info on tweaks on Windows 11.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 23, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I haven't done anything over there that I don't do everywhere else. There a bit of a special bunch over there...
> 
> Me too. I was in the SevenForums for a little while. Forgot my account and had to start a new one. I've seen them ban people for the dumbest things and then they did it to me.
> 
> Still, great place to find good info on tweaks on Windows 11.


Hi,
You're going to have top drop some names from over there that are problematic for you bunnyj can be a pest I know Kari to I just report and move a long if they get nasty
You can be a tad to blunt and doing that you can seems very insulting and they just don't stand for it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 23, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> bunnyj .... Kari


Yup, those two are the biggest problem makers over there. Doesn't matter what you do, whether defending yourself from their unique brand of bullying or just ignoring them, if they decide they don't like you, they'll find a way to get you banned. 


ThrashZone said:


> You can be a tad to blunt and doing that you can seems very insulting and they just don't stand for it


True, but that's not a reason to ban someone without any warning whatsoever, twice. 

Like I said, ElevenForums is a great resource of technical info on tweaks, but the moderators and admins subscribe to the "Joseph Stalin School for Mediators" type of moderation.

However, we're straying from the thread topic. Let's rope ourselves in...


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 23, 2022)

Hi,
Yep I knew I could guess  

Brink made a single reg for the watermark this pc not compatible
I saw the other one couple pages back posted here but it has 2 regs not just one.









						Remove "System requirements not met" Watermark on Windows 11 Desktop  Tutorial
					

Starting with Windows 11 Insider Beta and Release Preview channels build 22000.588 and Windows Insider Dev channel build 22557, you will see a System requirements not met watermark on your desktop as a reminder you are running Windows 11 on an unsupported system.  Windows 11 Insider Beta and...




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 23, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> View attachment 240829
> 
> works with win11 as well


That did the trick, thanks!



lexluthermiester said:


> There's a lot of great info over there. Just be careful not to interact with anyone who starts drama or expresses an opinion that might oppose yours. The mods/admins like to play favorites and ban people without warning, even if you didn't start the drama. So if any of the users over there start pressing your buttons, ignore them. Of course they might ban you for that too.
> 
> This warning applies to everyone who reads this. I'm on my third account in 6 months over there.


You must be due a medal of honour in that case, so wear it with pride!


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 23, 2022)

Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22581
					

UPDATE 3/29: We are starting to roll out Cumulative Update Build 22581.200 (KB5013296). This update does not include anything new and is designed to test our servicing pipeline for builds in the Dev and Beta Ch




					blogs.windows.com
				




Newest Insider build is being flighted to Beta channel, so anyone on Dev that wants to switch back to Release channel without a clean install must switch out to Beta now.

My guess is that the new Windows 11 feature upgrade will land somewhere around May.


----------



## Shrek (Mar 23, 2022)

Windows 10 support eventually runs out; might as well move over and not have to worry.


----------



## jesdals (Mar 24, 2022)

Wizzard@ Any plans for a review of Windows 11 at its current status?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 24, 2022)

jesdals said:


> Wizzard@ Any plans for a review of Windows 11 at its current status?


Doubtful.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 24, 2022)

jesdals said:


> Wizzard@ Any plans for a review of Windows 11 at its current status?


Plenty of reviews out there....


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 24, 2022)

Has anyone carried out an in-place upgrade from Windows 10? I only ask because generally I prefer clean installs, but my main machine has paid software that can only be used on one PC and clean installs are seen as a new PC by some of the software companies. It's a pain and I can sometimes twist their arms.
Anyway, I'm tempted to do an upgrade for numerous other reasons and was curious about other points of view.


----------



## Shrek (Mar 24, 2022)

I did an in-place upgrade, and it went well.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 24, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Has anyone carried out an in-place upgrade from Windows 10? I only ask because generally I prefer clean installs, but my main machine has paid software that can only be used on one PC and clean installs are seen as a new PC by some of the software companies. It's a pain and I can sometimes twist their arms.
> Anyway, I'm tempted to do an upgrade for numerous other reasons and was curious about other points of view.


Hi,
All my 11's were upgrades
Mounting 11 iso.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 24, 2022)

Andy Shiekh said:


> Windows 10 is supported eventually runs out; might as well move over and not have to worry.


Still over three years to go. So, not many are gonna be in a hurry yet. Enterprise for sure is gonna take their sweeeeeet time to move.


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 24, 2022)

Hi,
I'm not very fond of either 
But I'm less fond of 11 for loosing some basic 10 functions for no real reason.


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 31, 2022)

Anyone having issue with update Windows 11, version 22H2 Insider Preview 10.0.22581.200 (ni_release)?
My update keeps rolling back for no specified reason.


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 31, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Anyone having issue with update Windows 11, version 22H2 Insider Preview 10.0.22581.200 (ni_release)?
> My update keeps rolling back for no specified reason.


Had that delivered yesterday, no issues to report.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Mar 31, 2022)

What surprises me is how many people are still running the preview channel stuff. I mean, why?


----------



## Splinterdog (Mar 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What surprises me is how many people are still running the preview channel stuff. I mean, why?


For kicks, anyway, that update must have fixed because it went through fine today.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Mar 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What surprises me is how many people are still running the preview channel stuff. I mean, why?


thats the problem... they have had changed to channel to beta not getting the problems, issues. MS wrote it, that the time window is small


----------



## ThrashZone (Mar 31, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> For kicks, anyway, that update must have fixed because it went through fine today.


Hi,
Irony is I always disable updates, seems you guys in dev/ beta channels are always fishing for updates


----------



## windwhirl (Mar 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What surprises me is how many people are still running the preview channel stuff. I mean, why?


... I've had less troubles in 6+ years of exclusively running Windows Insider builds (and from the canary/dev channel, at that) than probably most other people here, if that's what you're implying.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 1, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> ... I've had less troubles in 6+ years of exclusively running Windows Insider builds (and from the canary/dev channel, at that) than probably most other people here, if that's what you're implying.


If it works for you, fair good.


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 5, 2022)

Well here we go. I bought an X570S Ace Max from Newegg about 2 months ago. I had Windows 11 installed and was absolutely loving it. I started seeing errors in HWinfo64 with the CPU/Interconnect. I changed the CPU and nothing changed. Then I started getting the shutdowns. I changed the RAM and I was no longer getting errors but the system would only show 16GB of DDR4 when I have 32GB installed. The issue is it was the first RAM slot that was the issue. I am in the process of RMA with the board but got a board to replace it and that is when it started.

When I installed the new board and was ready to click on I made Hardware changes the black screen came. After that I could no longer get into Windows. So I download a copy of Windows 11 put it on a USB stick and here we go. I could format the NVME drive that Windows was loaded on but it refused to install Windows. I introduced a drive with Windows 10 loaded and I have never seen as many blue screens. 

To solve this issue I have had to purchase (surprisingly I didn't have any lying around) A NVME drive and load Windows 10 on that. Once I was in the Windows environment I was able to use Seagate Disk Wizard to clone the new OS to the old Windows 11 drive.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 5, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> Well here we go. I bought an X570S Ace Max from Newegg about 2 months ago. I had Windows 11 installed and was absolutely loving it. I started seeing errors in HWinfo64 with the CPU/Interconnect. I changed the CPU and nothing changed. Then I started getting the shutdowns. I changed the RAM and I was no longer getting errors but the system would only show 16GB of DDR4 when I have 32GB installed. The issue is it was the first RAM slot that was the issue. I am in the process of RMA with the board but got a board to replace it and that is when it started.
> 
> When I installed the new board and was ready to click on I made Hardware changes the black screen came. After that I could no longer get into Windows. So I download a copy of Windows 11 put it on a USB stick and here we go. I could format the NVME drive that Windows was loaded on but it refused to install Windows. I introduced a drive with Windows 10 loaded and I have never seen as many blue screens.
> 
> To solve this issue I have had to purchase (surprisingly I didn't have any lying around) A NVME drive and load Windows 10 on that. Once I was in the Windows environment I was able to use Seagate Disk Wizard to clone the new OS to the old Windows 11 drive.


That sound very much like hardware problems to me. I've not seen anything like that with Windows 11, yet. Any idea what might have caused it beyond the mobo?


----------



## kapone32 (Apr 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That sound very much like hardware problems to me. I've not seen anything like that with Windows 11, yet. Any idea what might have caused it beyond the mobo?


It is a hardware problem. The only thing I can think is that the Partitions that Windows 11 creates don't like to run on any other OS and a drive with Windows 11 installed must be wiped to remove those partitions. I have not seen one Blue screen since Saturday. It was funny when I went into Safe mode after formatting the Windows 11 drive and could still get into my Downloads folder.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 6, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> The only thing I can think is that the Partitions that Windows 11 creates


I keep forgetting that most people let Windows do the partitioning. Manually set your partitions. Make one big partition with a utility and then run Windows setup. You should see fewer problems.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 13, 2022)

So I've been tinkering and have got Windows 11 working on a Core2Quad Q9550. Runs smooth and does everything well. Colour me impressed.



This is my Lenovo ThinkCenter with a Radeon R7-250.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So I've been tinkering and have got Windows 11 working on a Core2Quad Q9550. Runs smooth and does everything well. Colour me impressed.View attachment 243484
> This is my Lenovo ThinkCenter with a Radeon R7-250.



w11 aside im impressed anything past 7 would run well on it in general. I miss the complexity and simplicity of older machines. Different times.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 14, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> w11 aside im impressed anything past 7 would run well on it in general. I miss the complexity and simplicity of older machines. Different times.


It runs very well after all the bloat is removed. It's a completely stand alone system(no internet/network at all), so Defender and the Windows Firewall have been deleted along with the app store, Edge and all the other fluff included with Windows...


----------



## Shrek (Apr 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So I've been tinkering and have got Windows 11 working on a Core2Quad Q9550. Runs smooth and does everything well. Colour me impressed.



My main machine at home is also a Core2Quad Q9550 running Windows 11 and I am more than happy with it.


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 15, 2022)

Last year and earlier this year I did a lot of flip-flopping between 10 and 11, on the order of like once every two weeks. Ended up staying with 10 for a while after the Windscribe problem in 11 and its general "not finished" state. That was between 21H1/21H2 Win 10, and 21H1 Win 11.

I've been back on Win 11 for about 3 weeks now, 21H2 this time. Am very surprised at how well it runs, everything as well as 10 now, no more Windscribe hard crashing.

11 is impressively snappy now, have no idea what they changed under the hood in the past few months. All program launches are very, very quick (reminds me of HDD>SATA SSD jump, and SATA SSD>NVMe jump). Moved the HTPC to 11 as well I was so impressed - clean 10 install couldn't really compare either.

As to benchmark performance, I don't know if 21H2 changes anything. Can't say I care about scores anymore either.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 15, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> As to benchmark performance, I don't know if 21H2 changes anything. Can't say I care about scores anymore either.


Was this compared with Win 10 21H2?


----------



## tabascosauz (Apr 15, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Was this compared with Win 10 21H2?



Yeah, 21H2 didn't change anything for 10 but sure seemed to be a difference for 11. Main was an in-place upgrade from 10, and HTPC was a clean 21H2 install. Both super fast. Still kinda confused as to why they didn't adopt a different naming scheme, 21H2 W10 and 21H2 W11 seem to have very different content.

Somewhere along the line the taskbar clock has also returned, for secondary displays. No more third party software needed.


----------



## chrcoluk (Apr 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So I've been tinkering and have got Windows 11 working on a Core2Quad Q9550. Runs smooth and does everything well. Colour me impressed.View attachment 243484
> This is my Lenovo ThinkCenter with a Radeon R7-250.


That control panel page is gone in win10 21h2, how did you get it back in win11?


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 15, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> That control panel page is gone in win10 21h2


You can get a lot of the settings by going to the Run menu and typing "control". Albeit I expect the options panels to still look different. Yes, it looks like that style of panel is gone.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Apr 15, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Last year and earlier this year I did a lot of flip-flopping between 10 and 11, on the order of like once every two weeks. Ended up staying with 10 for a while after the Windscribe problem in 11 and its general "not finished" state. That was between 21H1/21H2 Win 10, and 21H1 Win 11.
> 
> I've been back on Win 11 for about 3 weeks now, 21H2 this time. Am very surprised at how well it runs, everything as well as 10 now, no more Windscribe hard crashing.
> 
> ...


absolutely. me personal had no bluescreen since 1yr. 500k single files vs. 240k single files

win10 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (during the yrs + felt like 1.000.000 patches)

win11 = 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it is just not that humpy anymore. we europeans had the springrelease. so..




pic above is fake..  the rest is the very truth





this was the first sober (after leak) and official version we could get


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> So I've been tinkering and have got Windows 11 working on a Core2Quad Q9550. Runs smooth and does everything well. Colour me impressed.View attachment 243484
> This is my Lenovo ThinkCenter with a Radeon R7-250.


A very good sign, if it's running well on a Yorkfield!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 15, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> That control panel page is gone in win10 21h2, how did you get it back in win11?


There should be a link somewhere in the start menu called "Windows Tools". In that menu is a link to the Classic control panel.



RJARRRPCGP said:


> A very good sign, if it's running well on a Yorkfield!


To be fair, 11 was running well on the E8400 it had when I bought the system but it was a bit sluggish at times. With the Q9550 that sluggishness disappeared. Granted, I'm not asking much of it. I was going to use it as a retro XP system, but discovered that the R7-250 just couldn't run very well a couple of the games I wanted to run in XP. So my Dell T3500 is back on XP duties and the Lenovo has become my music/video/lite emulation system with Windows 11, and in that capacity it's perfect. It will be forever off-grid.


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 15, 2022)

Heck my system runs it fine. I wonder if 12 will run lol. I'm back on 10 though


----------



## chrcoluk (Apr 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> There should be a link somewhere in the start menu called "Windows Tools". In that menu is a link to the Classic control panel.
> 
> 
> To be fair, 11 was running well on the E8400 it had when I bought the system but it was a bit sluggish at times. With the Q9550 that sluggishness disappeared. Granted, I'm not asking much of it. I was going to use it as a retro XP system, but discovered that the R7-250 just couldn't run very well a couple of the games I wanted to run in XP. So my Dell T3500 is back on XP duties and the Lenovo has become my music/video/lite emulation system with Windows 11, and in that capacity it's perfect. It will be forever off-grid.


Interesting so they must have added it back to windows 11 then.  On 21H2 if you load the classic control panel and click on system (even whilst in classic control panel), it takes you to a modern UI version of it in the settings app.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 16, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> Interesting so they must have added it back to windows 11 then.


Nope, it's been there since the Beta.


chrcoluk said:


> On 21H2 if you load the classic control panel and click on system (even whilst in classic control panel), it takes you to a modern UI version of it in the settings app.


Depending on the setting, that still happens.


----------



## freeagent (Apr 16, 2022)

I am running 11 on both of my machines, pretty happy with it so far! We have a new Inspiron laptop in the house with a 5700u under the hood, it came with 11 installed and all 3 are running very nicely. No weirdness, no hiccups, Nada.. smooth sailing.

The memory timings on that Dell are horrendous but it still feels pretty good.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 16, 2022)

Hi,
I haven't seen a lot of reasons to switch to 11 personally 
More security is not something I need or care about

On my q9550 system "which I sold recently" 11 worked just fine leapfrogging over all 11 requirements same as all my other systems with 11
So same as they did on 10/ linux/ 8/ 7/ vista which it was it's born on date of q9550 system guess 8-8.1 was the most pitiful which 11's start menu reminds me of it's so idiotic


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 16, 2022)

Yes I agree. I'm on WIN10 and plan on staying until something magical happens. I have MINT installed as well as the driver's for my webcam is far better than the WiN Drivers


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Apr 16, 2022)

On my latest Ryzen build, Windows 10 feels more like a TP of Windows 11! 

Windows 11 feels more like how Windows 10 should have been.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2022)

windows 11 dev no longer works on vmware workstation tried all kinds of thing and it refuses to update

Microsoft probably maid it wares it won't accept the virtual TPM

my guess is in the future Microsoft will make Windows 11 not accept the CPU virtual TPM so we will have to get physical TPM's the jerks


----------



## theFOoL (Apr 17, 2022)

May I ask how Rufus is allowed to do the removal of tpm or even windows go on 11? Just curious


----------



## chrcoluk (Apr 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nope, it's been there since the Beta.
> 
> Depending on the setting, that still happens.


Which setting controls the behaviour?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 17, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> Which setting controls the behaviour?


That's a complicated list.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 17, 2022)

kept trying to update and it won't update Microbucks does not want you to use virtual  machines anymore

I
 just tried Asus support you can't even get through it's going to be hard to get a TPM when all this goes down I'm going to Linux mint screw micro backs


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 17, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> On my latest Ryzen build, Windows 10 feels more like a TP of Windows 11!
> 
> Windows 11 feels more like how Windows 10 should have been.


Except the gui which should of been W7 style.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 18, 2022)

Rock N Roll Rebel said:


> windows 11 dev no longer works on vmware workstation tried all kinds of thing and it refuses to update
> 
> Microsoft probably maid it wares it won't accept the virtual TPM
> 
> my guess is in the future Microsoft will make Windows 11 not accept the CPU virtual TPM so we will have to get physical TPM's the jerks





Rock N Roll Rebel said:


> kept trying to update and it won't update Microbucks does not want you to use virtual  machines anymore
> 
> I
> just tried Asus support you can't even get through it's going to be hard to get a TPM when all this goes down I'm going to Linux mint screw micro backs



Check that article, it's rather recent (April 5 2022)


			https://kb.vmware.com/s/article/86207


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 19, 2022)

I fixed the problem with win 11 dev in VMware what I did is deleted the virtual machines then started all over again and it worked my guess is I had too many versions it was updating from


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 21, 2022)

found something new Microsoft changed the start menu in the bottom part they disabled it because so many people complained about it I swear people are so scared that Microsoft is going to tell them to change their underwear


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 21, 2022)

Rock N Roll Rebel said:


> the bottom part they disabled it


What bottom part? The recommended area?


----------



## plat (Apr 21, 2022)

I ran Windows 11 when it first came out, like at the end of June 2021 with a bootleg ISO.  It ran incredibly well for a new operating system, very stable from the beginning.  After six months, I started to dislike it.  I can't say why specifically, just became a general dislike.  If it had lived up to just half of the hype, I guess I would have kept it as a daily driver.

I do run Windows 11 on a separate drive and install that maybe once a month to let it update itself so I can see if anything is interesting.  So far--not. There is rumor that anyone running 11 on "unsupported hardware" may eventually see a watermark in the lower right side of the screen. Right now, this "feature" is in the Beta Insiders, might be working its way to the release channel sometime.  I've used Winaero's Universal Watermark Disabler for Insider builds but not sure if it'll work for this one.  Worth a try, definitely.

Looking forward to Windows 12.  They say every other OS is the good one.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 21, 2022)

Rock N Roll Rebel said:


> found something new Microsoft changed the start menu in the bottom part they disabled it because so many people complained about it I swear people are so scared that Microsoft is going to tell them to change their underwear


Can you show us a screen shot?


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 22, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> What bottom part? The recommended area?


yes it won't do anything



lexluthermiester said:


> Can you show us a screen shot?


if you can remind me how it's been a long time sence I did it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2022)

Rock N Roll Rebel said:


> if you can remind me how it's been a long time sence I did it


Shift+PrintScreen. Open Paint(or your favorite image editor) and paste, then save. Attach that image here.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 22, 2022)

ok thank you



Rock N Roll Rebel said:


> ok thank you


funny all the sudden it started working weird lol

before all the settings in personalization, start was all greyed out now there not lol

now it works

I think I know what happened I have AVG Driver updater on this system and it was set to automatically update in the background it must of updated a driver I changed the setting so it will only let me know if there is a driver update so I can update manually.

I checked Glasswire and found that there was a download of an update to c:\windows\systemapps\microsoft.windows.startmenuexperiencehost_cw5n1h2txyewy\startmenuexperiencehost.exe and a lot of updates to visual studio 2022 maybe it was fixed by Microsoft



Rock N Roll Rebel said:


> ok thank you
> 
> 
> funny all the sudden it started working weird lol
> ...


there was a Microsoft problem report in there too that connected to Microsoft that's why I think they fixed it. Glasswire is a good program to have


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 22, 2022)

Hi,
Easiest is open snipping tool outline an area and open a reply here and paste.
No naming/ paint..
Or print screen key and paste here works to but will be full screen size.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2022)

Rock N Roll Rebel said:


> I checked Glasswire and found that there was a download of an update to c:\windows\systemapps\microsoft.windows.startmenuexperiencehost_cw5n1h2txyewy\startmenuexperiencehost.exe and a lot of updates to visual studio 2022 maybe it was fixed by Microsoft


Very likely. Gonna have to take their word on it though as I personally disable the builtin start menu. I use and much prefer Open Shell.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Apr 22, 2022)

i use a app called startallback if i want to change anything it's got a ton of settings for taskbar, start menu, windows explorer you can even make windows 11 look like xp, 7, 8, 10 or 11 anything you want
here is a video on it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 22, 2022)

Rock N Roll Rebel said:


> i use a app called startallback if i want to change anything it's got a ton of settings for taskbar, start menu, windows explorer you can even make windows 11 look like xp, 7, 8, 10 or 11 anything you want
> here is a video on it


I've tried it. It's nice but it doesn't have the option to use a classic start menu like OpenShell does, see my screenshot above. For me, that's a BIG deal-breaker. All the extra and handy options StartAllBack offers are great but the whole experience is ruined by a lack of the classic menu option. I have never liked the XP/Vista/7/10 menu's. Simple is good, simple is best. StartAllBack fails at that.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 22, 2022)

I use ExplorerPatcher to get the old Taskbar.  I should probably combine it with Openshell but have not bothered yet.


----------



## wilburman (Apr 27, 2022)

Cutechri said:


> Looks like it's 2022 and still, nobody has any understanding on how operating systems deal with memory management. That RAM """saved""" from hiding Teams brings you 0 benefit. Nuking Windows features and apps for the sake of "saving" memory is as much snake oil as running CleanMem, Mem Reduct or some other garbage program - I learned this from experience. Operating systems like Windows know how to allocate memory to the relevant tasks, and how to take memory away from unneeded background tasks, no matter if you're gaming or running an intensive all-core workload. Idle memory usage means nothing. If anything, I wish I could force Windows to use more of my RAM at idle to jumpstart programs much quicker than even from my PCIe 4 NVMe. Unused RAM is wasted RAM.
> 
> 
> Not interested. Windows 11 is the first iteration of Windows to finally allow me to ditch all third party apps that change the start menu. Disliked 10's start menu, loving 11's. Burn me on the stake, don't care.
> ...



Need more computer drivers like this guy. Need more human race like this kind XD


----------



## plastiscɧ (Apr 28, 2022)

*Yesterday during the webcast about Windows 11 and the new task manager there was something to smile about. Because Claton Hendricks himself works with Windows 11 and a non-supported CPU.
You can see the list of CPUs that support Windows 11 here: Intel, AMD, Qualcomm. Microsoft itself has created a possibility that Windows 11 can still be installed when TPM 2.0 and SecureBoot are enabled. The CPU is then "irrelevant". Then as an upgrade as an in-place upgrade from an ISO. Or as a new installation. You then get a pop-up window saying that it is not recommended to install Windows 11, but this version is still supported.

So even the Microsoft employees take it easy and use Windows 11 even on non-supported hardware. One can assume that Microsoft's specifications will not change with Windows 11 22H2.*
_**_


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

Well, I have Win11 on my ThinkPad E540 which has a 4th gen CPU, and it installed without any problems and no tweaks needed.

I got your point though, but maybe laptops are just easier what it comes to the requirements.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 28, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> So even the Microsoft employees take it easy and use Windows 11 even on non-supported hardware. One can assume that Microsoft's specifications will not change with Windows 11 22H2.



Makes you wonder who exactly asked for such tight requirements. A high level executive, for sure.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Makes you wonder who exactly asked for such tight requirements. A high level executive, for sure.


Kinda stupid as Win10 works (at least the older builds) with Athlon 64 X2 without any problems, now Win11 requires much newer hardware though the OS isn't practically any heavier.


----------



## windwhirl (Apr 28, 2022)

Lenne said:


> Kinda stupid as Win10 works (at least the older builds) with Athlon 64 X2 without any problems, now Win11 requires much newer hardware though the OS isn't practically any heavier.


I mean, I see the point for recommending relatively high-ish minimum specs, but not for forcing them. 

For Microsoft it should be enough to say "fuck you, your computer doesn't meet or exceed the minimum spec, so if something goes wrong, it's your problem not mine" with the on-paper requirements, without even forcing them in the code.


----------



## Kissamies (Apr 28, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> I mean, I see the point for recommending relatively high-ish minimum specs, but not for forcing them.
> 
> For Microsoft it should be enough to say "fuck you, your computer doesn't meet or exceed the minimum spec, so if something goes wrong, it's your problem not mine" with the on-paper requirements, without even forcing them in the code.


Agree. My X58 system refuses to install because unsupported hardware. I know I could bypass that though, but well, let's just stay with Win10 on that.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Apr 28, 2022)

we will find a solution. "alternativeLESS" is a word invented by Angela Merkel. There is always a choice since we all have seen the Matrix Movie.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 28, 2022)

Hi,
Well there is an official MS cpu workaround 
Whether the laptop/ machine has tpm module or bios update is the gray area and likely not.

At least it did bsod live again but of course they could blame eol system this time


----------



## plastiscɧ (Apr 28, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> I use ExplorerPatcher to get the old Taskbar.  I should probably combine it with Openshell but have not bothered yet.


absolutely! it is all i need as well.




it does change the start menu too.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Apr 29, 2022)

Interesting video:


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 29, 2022)

Hi,
Sure I own my pc I can put which ever os I choose to
Unfortunately there aren't a lot of choices Linux or windows


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 30, 2022)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> Interesting video:


Yeah, I don't even need to watch that to know the angle it's going to try to argue, and it's fearmongering.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah, I don't even need to watch that to know the angle it's going to try to argue, and it's fearmongering.


To be fair, there is some merit to the concerns expressed by the guy in that video. While I think he leans toward the "Tin-hat" side of things, the points he touches on are thoughts I have had as well. It does feel like microsoft is trying to tighten the grip of control in a way we all should be worried about.


----------



## R-T-B (Apr 30, 2022)

As long as people refuse to use their store they'll find a very uphill battle to do anything of the sort.

At any rate, the day signed programs becomes a requirement is the day I abandon windows.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> At any rate, the day signed programs becomes a requirement is the day I abandon windows.


I will simply find or help make a crack for that kind of nonsense.


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (Apr 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> To be fair, there is some merit to the concerns expressed by the guy in that video. While I think he leans toward the "Tin-hat" side of things, the points he touches on are thoughts I have had as well. It does feel like microsoft is trying to tighten the grip of control in a way we all should be worried about.


Yeah, his assessment of e.g. Apple T&C is quite accurate. It's definitely not out of the question that MS would like to go similar way. And in fact push towards online account and "10 S" experiment show. Latter failed due to customer backlash purely.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Apr 30, 2022)

ExcuseMeWtf said:


> It's definitely not out of the question that MS would like to go similar way.


A good portion of the PC market would never accept or co-operate.


----------



## ThrashZone (Apr 30, 2022)

Hi,
All this new security will definitely make it harder to clean install
OEM encrypted drives seems the latest issue with one op lately from dell opening a machine usually voids warranties 
Heck maybe locked bios later to save you from the boogie man when this starts and they won't say how to unlock then you'd be renting a machine.

Hi,
Linux is a sad joke next to windows  

Finally broke down and I'm trying explorer patcher 
Seems okay 

Anyone know how to get explorer on 10 and 11 to stop making selections all the same length as the longest name even on short names 
On win-7 files selections are only as long as the actual name per file not every sticking one this really is annoying as hell
It makes clicking off more complicated than it should be.
.


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 1, 2022)

u mean like this?







ThrashZone said:


> Anyone know how to get explorer on 10 and 11 to stop making selections all the same length as the longest name even on short names
> On win-7 files selections are only as long as the actual name per file not every sticking one this really is annoying as hell
> It makes clicking off more complicated than it should be.


----------



## windwhirl (May 1, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Anyone know how to get explorer on 10 and 11 to stop making selections all the same length as the longest name even on short names
> On win-7 files selections are only as long as the actual name per file not every sticking one this really is annoying as hell
> It makes clicking off more complicated than it should be.
> .
> ...


... There's a way with Ultimate Windows Tweaker, but it breaks Dark mode. And the explorer feels glitchy, if you ask me.






plastiscɧ said:


> u mean like this?
> 
> View attachment 245671


No, they just don't want full row select. They want this:





Instead of this:


----------



## ThrashZone (May 1, 2022)

Hi,
Here's what I'm referring to on win-7
Notice each file selected are different length 
Win-10 and now 11 the selected area are the same length I hate that crap




It do seem like full line select for sure list view mostly


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 1, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Here's what I'm referring to on win-7
> Notice each file selected are different length
> Win-10 and now 11 the selected area are the same length I hate that crap
> ...


Why does full line selection matter? Doesn't bother me at all. Doesn't impact my usage either. Only wondering..


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 1, 2022)

so if i, after research, have understood correctly it only works with external explorer generic programs. because in newer windows versions the file paths can be up to 260 characters long. which was not the case in the 7.
but for this I can not be nailed down


----------



## windwhirl (May 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why does full line selection matter? Doesn't bother me at all. Doesn't impact my usage either. Only wondering..


Because if you try to click away from a file (say, you don't want to select it), clicking anywhere in the entire row selects the file (whether you click on the blank space or on the space used by the data of the Detailed view columns such as Modified date and such). Not just if you click on the space its name takes.

That means that list/detailed view has a very small space that is like two or three pixels tall between each line where clicking doesn't select a file, while previously it was enough to not click directly on the file's name. 

To be fair this is more of a per-person thing. Some people like full row selection and others hate it. I personally don't mind as much but sometimes it sucks.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why does full line selection matter? Doesn't bother me at all. Doesn't impact my usage either. Only wondering..


Hi,
Like I said in my first reply above that post you quoted it limits the space I can click off a file to deselect it
I primarily use point to select which has never been a big deal until win-10 and now 11 totally messed up my flow
Double click sux and wears out mouse buttons

Tried using check boxes that didn't work very well I end up with the same issue clicking off to deselect if the item isn't on the same view seeing I'm scrolling through hundreds of movies... with list view/ icons sux just takes up to much page room all I need is a name to show

I actually forgot I checked a box and checked another and deleted that file but I noticed it said delete two items and canceled oops damnit

So yeah I really don't care about dark mode @windwhirl if you can point me to a way to kills this nonsense I'd love to try it thanks for the heads up


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 1, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Because if you try to click away from a file (say, you don't want to select it), clicking anywhere in the entire row selects the file (whether you click on the blank space or on the space used by the data of the Detailed view columns such as Modified date and such). Not just if you click on the space its name takes.


So just click to a part of the screen not associated with that file. It's not difficult to easily deselect.


ThrashZone said:


> Double click sux and wears out mouse buttons


I have rarely had that experience. It's not something to worry too much about..


----------



## ThrashZone (May 1, 2022)

Hi,
There's just very little space to click unlike win-7 gives 
It's one of many steps backwards on 10 and still on 11 if this doesn't effect you well good for you.
.





Think the space got a little bigger just increasing the scale a bit to 125%


----------



## windwhirl (May 1, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> So yeah I really don't care about dark mode @windwhirl if you can point me to a way to kills this nonsense I'd love to try it thanks for the heads up











						Ultimate Windows Tweaker 5 for Windows 11
					

Download latest version of Ultimate Windows Tweaker 5.0 for Windows 11 - Judged as the best free tweaking software to tweak & customize Windows!




					www.thewindowsclub.com
				



Keep in mind this only "half works". For detailed view, it will limit the row select to the name column. So if you click on the space dedicated to the Date Modified/Type/etc., it won't select the file, but list view is still fucked.






lexluthermiester said:


> So just click to a part of the screen not associated with that file. It's not difficult to easily deselect.
> 
> I have rarely had that experience. It's not something to worry too much about..


It's kinda a problem if you have a file with very long name and the folder has many files. Since the length of that file's name will determine the length of every row in that folder. Again, it boils down to personal preferences. I'd rather Microsoft offer the option to turn it off or on rather than unilaterally deciding one way or another is best for everyone.

I'm still pissed about them changing the behavior of the backspace key. I want to go back up the folder hierarchy, not through my explorer history.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 2, 2022)

Hi,
Thanks 
Details view kills viewing a crapload of movie files, load time would stall a lot more than the much preferred list view does
Guess I could remove all entries but the name section and see what happens, just the long vertical list would be a bummer though :/
Guess I'll have to live with 125% dpi and or just keep using win-7 for main media center.

Thinking if point to select wasn't associated with single click none of this would be an issue 
Any ideas there ?

This is how linux handles single click

I was reminded of this in folder options hopefully this will work oddly I've never tried it pretty much how linux handles single click and it works fine 
*Underline icon titles consistent with my browser*

Nope all that does is add underlines :-(


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Details view kills viewing a crapload of movie files, load time would stall a lot more than the much preferred list view does


I use details by default and never have any problems... Makes me wonder what everyone's fine-grained settings are..


----------



## ThrashZone (May 2, 2022)

Hi,
Yep 
A way to kill point to select without killing single click sure would solve this in 10 and 11

Likely people just opt for double click and wear out mouse buttons and end up with a nervous condition 

Check boxes "I have tried" have it's own issue with long list forgetting something is checked and checking something else and deleting
If not looking and noticing two files on the confirmation popup and the recycle bin disabled :I do this" just say bye bye and go to backup to retrieve when looking for the missing file because it was deleted accidentally


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 2, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Likely people just opt for double click and wear out mouse buttons and end up with a nervous condition


I use a "Monster" gaming mouse - it has a high speed clicking button right beside the main button, tapping it once generally double clicks. Love that thing and wish I had one at work.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 2, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> I use a "Monster" gaming mouse - it has a high speed clicking button right beside the main button, tapping it once generally double clicks. Love that thing and wish I had one at work.


Hi,
Yep fire button I've got those to on my redragon 901's definately saves wear on left click gaming
Think the dpi increase will have to suffice though sadly.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 2, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep fire button I've got those to on my redragon 901's definately saves wear on left click gaming
> Think the dpi increase will have to suffice though sadly.


Gaming too, by all means. I meant productivity though, as it is easy to use for double click.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 2, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> A way to kill point to select without killing single click sure would solve this in 10 and 11
> 
> Likely people just opt for double click and wear out mouse buttons and end up with a nervous condition


Ah there it is. I will never use single click. Tried using it many years back, drove me fricken bonkers. Never again. Honestly, quit worrying about mouse button wear most button switches are rated for 1million+ click actions. You're just not going to wear it out unless you abuse it. For example, I have a microsoft Optical Mouse from 1998. It was my daily driver for 12 years. It still works perfectly. It is was the budget model of that line at the time.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah there it is. I will never use single click. Tried using it many years back, drove me fricken bonkers. Never again. Honestly, quit worrying about mouse button wear most button switches are rated for 1million+ click actions. You're just not going to wear it out unless you abuse it. For example, I have a microsoft Optical Mouse from 1998. It was my daily driver for 12 years. It still works perfectly. It is was the budget model of that line at the time.


Hi,
Linux handles single click a lot better
It doesn't use point to select it uses point as a underline only approach.

I'll live with dpi increase 125% doesn't mess up anything that I've noticed so far.


----------



## Greenslade (May 2, 2022)

What do you think about this guys views, i think he  has some good points


----------



## ExcuseMeWtf (May 2, 2022)

Posted it before:









						Windows 11 General Discussion
					

Well, I have Win11 on my ThinkPad E540 which has a 4th gen CPU, and it installed without any problems and no tweaks needed.  I got your point though, but maybe laptops are just easier what it comes to the requirements.




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Some say he has good points, some say he's "fearmongering".


----------



## ThrashZone (May 2, 2022)

Hi,
Technically it's really an oem machine they do more to limit stuff than 11 oem just sold you the right to use it sound familiar people say the same about windows licenses


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 3, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Linux handles single click a lot better


Perhaps, but this thread is about Windows 11.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 4, 2022)

Hi,
Might avoid this update








						Microsoft warns users: Uninstall Windows 11 KB5012643 if it crashes your apps
					

Microsoft just fixed the Safe mode issues in Windows 11, but the operating system has apparently hit further problems with the latest cumulative updates. KB5012643, which is an optional update with tons of fixes, is crashing apps that use certain components of the .NET 3.5 framework. If you’ve...




					www.windowslatest.com


----------



## theFOoL (May 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Might avoid this update
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck M$! You again... Created a bad update


----------



## ThrashZone (May 4, 2022)

Hi,
Yep try and fix safe mode and bork net framework/ apps in the process


----------



## windwhirl (May 4, 2022)

... Why were there problems in fucking safe mode? It's supposed to be the one thing that still works when everything else fails, for fuck's sake. 

*angry sigh


----------



## Greenslade (May 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Might avoid this update
> 
> 
> ...


I will give Windows 11 a miss.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Might avoid this update
> 
> 
> ...





theFOoL said:


> Good luck M$! You again... Created a bad update


Yet another reason to completely disable automatic updates.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yet another reason to completely disable automatic updates.


Hi,
Yep stop fishing for updates this is the type of stuff you'd catch 

This was an optional update no telling what it would of been next month or so though.



Greenslade said:


> I will give Windows 11 a miss.


Seeing it was mostly hyped about more security that alone gives the best hint on why to skip it.


----------



## windwhirl (May 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep stop fishing for updates this is the type of stuff you'd catch
> 
> This was an optional update no telling what it would of been next month or so though.
> ...


Optional updates are meant to be used as evaluation I think. Basically a beta for the update coming next month.


----------



## windwhirl (May 6, 2022)

Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22616
					

UPDATE 5/10: We are starting to roll out Cumulative Update Build 22616.100 (KB5014650). This update does not include anything new and is designed to test our servicing pipeline for builds in the Dev and Beta Ch




					blogs.windows.com
				




Not really a lot of remarkable stuff to share since the last time I did this, but a few notes for the future that I'm sure some of you guys will be interested in:

This seems to be the last build that will ship to Beta channel in sync with Dev channel, so it will likely be the base for the next feature update of Windows 11 (which I suppose will come around September or maybe earlier?). So, anyone in Dev that wants to jump ship to stable, without a clean reinstall, now is the time to jump to Beta channel, and from there make your way to Release channel.
Microsoft seems to be marching forward with the requirement of internet connection and Microsoft Account for Windows 11 Pro for Windows Insiders builds. Not sure if they will extend it for stable channel or not. But something to keep in mind.
Support for TKIP/WEP (outdated Wifi security protocols) will not be removed after all. Microsoft says they received feedback about it (who the f*** is still using them?). However, it seems their removal in a future release is still on the table, so maybe with the feature update that'd come around the next year? Honestly, they can't kill them off fast enough.
Windows Security will now consider having memory integrity disabled as something worth warning the user (so seeing the Windows security icon turned yellow likely means that Memory integrity is disabled)
Support for SMB1/CIFS (the old file sharing system that came with Windows all the way back from... Windows NT 4.0?) is disabled by default in new installs of Windows 11. If you need it, you'll need to enable the Windows feature for it.


----------



## R-T-B (May 6, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Support for SMB1/CIFS (the old file sharing system that came with Windows all the way back from... Windows NT 4.0?) is disabled by default in new installs of Windows 11. If you need it, you'll need to enable the Windows feature for it.


Hasn't that been the case for a while even on 10?


----------



## windwhirl (May 6, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Hasn't that been the case for a while even on 10?


Apparently not. 

However, it might be that W10 disables it automatically. IIRC, the OS disables some services a few days after install, if you haven't used them.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 6, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 22616
> 
> 
> UPDATE 5/10: We are starting to roll out Cumulative Update Build 22616.100 (KB5014650). This update does not include anything new and is designed to test our servicing pipeline for builds in the Dev and Beta Ch
> ...


Hi,
One of the main reasons I get rid of WD it's just pestware with it's silly yellow flags for any setting out of default/ personal preferences changes
Now yellow for it's default setting for this


----------



## windwhirl (May 6, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> One of the main reasons I get rid of WD it's just pestware with it's silly yellow flags for any setting out of default/ personal preferences changes


You're mixing the two. Windows Defender is the anti-malware/firewall. Windows Security is the control panel of sorts for Windows Defender and the other security stuff, such as exploit mitigation features (ASLR, DEP, Control Flow Guard, etc.) and SmartScreen.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 6, 2022)

Hi,
Only mix up is ms renaming it's the same lousy app by any name ms comes up with or security features it adds.

End result disabled.


----------



## theFOoL (May 7, 2022)

What y'all think about M$ and not allowing people who installed 11 on unsupported hw and not getting the feature updates but only security updates. I find this to faults or they are just not say...  Care about it


----------



## ThrashZone (May 7, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> What y'all think about M$ and not allowing people who installed 11 on unsupported hw and not getting the feature updates but only security updates. I find this to faults or they are just not say...  Care about it


Hi,
There's already a workaround 
Just replace appraiserres.dll with a blank one.


----------



## theFOoL (May 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> There's already a workaround
> Just replace appraiserres.dll with a blank one.


I know that. Just wondering if M$ will do anything about it


----------



## ThrashZone (May 7, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> I know that. Just wondering if M$ will do anything about it


Hi,
What's to say about it ?
It's going in the category of typical ms 11 bs 

If you knew about the workaround why didn't you mention it ?


----------



## theFOoL (May 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What's to say about it ?
> It's going in the category of typical ms 11 bs
> 
> If you knew about the workaround why didn't you mention it ?


I knew about the reg hack months before the 1909 came to life. I'm just Wondering if M$ will have a update to say... scan the PC's Parts to block Further updates but only security as tated months back


----------



## ThrashZone (May 7, 2022)

Hi,
"Feature update" not sure it matters 
New features blocking on older hardware could be anything related to new security features which I sure don't want anymore security features there's to many now to disable.

Anything else would just be new social nonsense probably 

Not sure what 1909 introduced that needed a reg hack as you say hell wasn't that win-10.


----------



## theFOoL (May 7, 2022)

sorry yes I typed the win10 ha. Well let's get back on topic which we... are lol


----------



## windwhirl (May 7, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> What y'all think about M$ and not allowing people who installed 11 on unsupported hw and not getting the feature updates but only security updates.


The requirements are sound, but forcing them is stupid. If someone wants to run Windows 11 on unsupported hardware, let them. If the OS breaks down in their face because the machine does not match or exceed the minimum requirements, that's on the user.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 7, 2022)

Hi,
Well it's been pretty normal practice of windows update to check hardware before installing updates so this is nothing new 

What's not normal is replacing appraiserres.dll with a new blank one so windows update can install an update 

But in all win-11 welcome to the new normal to install block hw updates if you actually want the update 
As we've seen lately updates aren't all that good to jump on and actually can get recalled 

Best policy is to disable updating and wait for the smoke to clear before messing with them.



theFOoL said:


> What y'all think about M$ and not allowing people who installed 11 on unsupported hw and not getting the feature updates but only security updates. I find this to faults or they are just not say...  Care about it


So really you want to rehash the first 100 pages of this thread about appraiserres.dll


----------



## theFOoL (May 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Well it's been pretty normal practice of windows update to check hardware before installing updates so this is nothing new
> 
> What's not normal is replacing appraiserres.dll with a new blank one so windows update can install an update
> ...


I never used the. DLL but that of the reg upon the installer by USB


----------



## ThrashZone (May 7, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> I never used the. DLL but that of the reg upon the installer by USB


Hi,
Yep rufus did all the workarounds needed 
@W1zzard workaround you'd use cmd and import the reg I believe.

Either way both might have to be tweaked a little and create a new blank appraiserres.dll instead of just deleting it.


----------



## theFOoL (May 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep rufus did all the workarounds needed
> @W1zzard workaround you'd use cmd and import the reg I believe.
> 
> Either way both might have to be tweaked a little and create a new blank appraiserres.dll instead of just deleting it.


why can't M$ sue then LoL


----------



## ThrashZone (May 7, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> why can't M$ sue then LoL


Hi,
Changes aren't locked.


----------



## Greenslade (May 7, 2022)

I was thinking of getting Windows 10 on my Imac 2017 this way is a lot easier than other ways to get it on a external drive with using bootcamp on the internel drive ,And Macrium reflrct to migrate it from Bootcamp to the external drive.then upgrading to win 11.Is the 2017  one of the Cpu,s that are able   to do that.?
If not i will be happy to have Win10 on the external drive 
Windows11 on an external drive on a Mac. i like this guys videos ,i have been watching them for some years now. 







 I found the answer it is only just outside it
*Intel’s i5-7500 processor is not compatible with Windows 11. The processor is not supported by Microsoft for upgrade from Windows 10 to Windows 11.* The i5-7500 processor based computers would fit in to other compatibility check conditions of Windows 11. However, the problem seems to be the fact that this is a seventh generation processor of Intel. *And, Microsoft’s Windows 11 does not support seventh generation of Intel processors.*


----------



## Nike_486DX (May 7, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> I was thinking of getting Windows 10 on my Imac 2017 this way is a lot easier than other ways to get it on a external drive with using bootcamp on the internel drive ,And Macrium reflrct to migrate it from Bootcamp to the external drive.then upgrading to win 11.Is the 2017  one of the Cpu,s that are able   to do that.?
> If not i will be happy to have Win10 on the external drive
> Windows11 on an external drive on a Mac. i like this guys videos ,i have been watching them for some years now.
> 
> ...


not compatible due to what? i5 7500 is 7th gen kaby lake, if its not supported then why they list i7 7800X (6th gen skylake x) as supported (both support tpm 2.0 btw)? Thats straight up bs, and also win 11 can be installed even on core 2 duo if you really want to use it (win 11 itself is crap, just reskinned 10 with worse ui).


----------



## Greenslade (May 7, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> not compatible due to what? i5 7500 is 7th gen kaby lake, if its not supported then why they list i7 7800X (6th gen skylake x) as supported (both support tpm 2.0 btw)? Thats straight up bs, and also win 11 can be installed even on core 2 duo if you really want to use it (win 11 itself is crap, just reskinned 10 with worse ui).


Yes that is what Microsoft says my i5 7500,
I don,t know about the 17 7800X
Yes i am aware of that.
I do agree with you about Windows 11 ,as you can see from my post on here earler.
I see from this list your one can
*Not all Intel 7th generation processors are compatible with Windows 11.* The 7th gen Intel processors that are compatible with Windows 11 are:



Intel i7-7740X
Intel i7-7820X
Intel i7-7820HQ
Intel i7-7800X
Intel i9-7920X
Intel i9-7940X
Intel i9-7960X
Intel i9-7980XE


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 7, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> What y'all think about M$ and not allowing people who installed 11 on unsupported hw and not getting the feature updates but only security updates. I find this to faults or they are just not say...  Care about it


I shut off auto-updates anyway and manually install the updates I care about. This really has no effect on people like me.


----------



## Mr Bill (May 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I shut off auto-updates anyway and manually install the updates I care about. This really has no effect on people like me.


I have multiple PC's, but only use one of them to get on the internet with, and I back it up often, especially before any update.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I shut off auto-updates anyway and manually install the updates I care about. This really has no effect on people like me.


Hi,
Yep it's just for feature updates so far it just adds one more step if you want that update
Not a classification I'd care about seeing most would just be adding more bloat and or more than likely loading bloat we've already removed 



Greenslade said:


> Yes that is what Microsoft says my i5 7500,
> I don,t know about the 17 7800X
> Yes i am aware of that.
> I do agree with you about Windows 11 ,as you can see from my post on here earler.
> ...


Think all 99..x were added to with a bios update.


----------



## Nike_486DX (May 7, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> Yes that is what Microsoft says my i5 7500,
> I don,t know about the 17 7800X
> Yes i am aware of that.
> I do agree with you about Windows 11 ,as you can see from my post on here earler.
> ...


yeah but the point is, all these X marked (s2066) processors except 7740X and 7640X are actually 6th gen, so the whole point of that list is moot. As they say on the official ms website, "if your processor is not on the list then it may not be able to run win11 due to lack of instruction sets". But thats hilarious because just for reference, in order to run Win10 you need sse3, so even a socket 478 pentium (thats 2003) can run it. I have seen a core 2 duo machine to run win11, and its ofc understandable since we are still talking about windows 10.1 and the ancient core 2 duo has got additional things like ssse3 and 4.1 too. So for a i5 7500 you wont have any issues, except you have some weird artificial limitations (crappy oem bios, bootcamp, etc).


----------



## Greenslade (May 8, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> yeah but the point is, all these X marked (s2066) processors except 7740X and 7640X are actually 6th gen, so the whole point of that list is moot. As they say on the official ms website, "if your processor is not on the list then it may not be able to run win11 due to lack of instruction sets". But thats hilarious because just for reference, in order to run Win10 you need sse3, so even a socket 478 pentium (thats 2003) can run it. I have seen a core 2 duo machine to run win11, and its ofc understandable since we are still talking about windows 10.1 and the ancient core 2 duo has got additional things like ssse3 and 4.1 too. So for a i5 7500 you wont have any issues, except you have some weird artificial limitations (crappy oem bios, bootcamp, etc).


Its an IMac nothing crappy about it.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 8, 2022)

The feature W11 is requiring is VBS. Virtualizing memory for security. Only high end processors from before gen 7 or 2 support it


----------



## Nike_486DX (May 8, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> The feature W11 is requiring is VBS. Virtualizing memory for security. Only high end processors from before gen 7 or 2 support it


So Core 2 Duo supports that, this is why it can run win11?


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 8, 2022)

Nike_486DX said:


> So Core 2 Duo supports that, this is why it can run win11?


Nah, it can run without it. It just calls it unsupported as it is less secure.


----------



## Greenslade (May 8, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> The feature W11 is requiring is VBS. Virtualizing memory for security. Only high end processors from before gen 7 or 2 support it


It,s hard enough to set up Win 10 let alone Win 11.As i am finding out it want accept any Pin i try to put in there.  it goes to the next stage where them i click it takes me back to setting up my account and when  i put my password in it says it is  the wrong one.I get the same thing with Hotmail ,Microsoft sucks.I never get any problems with any other site.



Count von Schwalbe said:


> Nah, it can run without it. It just calls it unsupported as it is less secure.


You got it there ,it can run on a potato


----------



## R-T-B (May 8, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> You got it there ,it can run on a potato


As long as it's a potato chip ala silicon and not a potato potato ala tuber...


----------



## windwhirl (May 8, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> The feature W11 is requiring is VBS. Virtualizing memory for security. Only high end processors from before gen 7 or 2 support it





Nike_486DX said:


> So Core 2 Duo supports that, this is why it can run win11?


Mode-Based Execution Control. Supported on Kaby-Lake at the earliest, I think. Anything that doesn't have native MBEC gets by with an emulation of said feature. Which has the downside of being slower obviously.


----------



## theFOoL (May 8, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Nah, it can run without it. It just calls it unsupported as it is less secure.


I call bs on "less secure"


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 8, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> I call bs on "less secure"


Yeah, probably. I think older ones can emulate VBS/HVCI as well so it's really a from M$.


----------



## theFOoL (May 9, 2022)

Last known build that works with the reg hack file import. I simply extract from the ISO made by Rufus via USB Device *LINK*


----------



## Greenslade (May 9, 2022)

I found out why it was asking me all that Microsoft,i remember seeing are old friend Jayz two cents on utube, Talking about not connecting to the internet to bypass all that stuff.I did all the stuff the guy in the video did, but it did not work I tried two SSD,s they would not boot back into Mac os. I thought it seemed too easy.
Still got problems with Hotmail not allowing me to log in . Saying my password is wrong. Do any of you have problems with Hotmail?







 this is the first time I have heard someone on youtube saying he does not want any money from anyone watching his channel.


----------



## windwhirl (May 9, 2022)

Greenslade said:


> Still got problems with Hotmail not allowing me to log in . Saying my password is wrong. Do any of you have problems with Hotmail?


I've been fine with Hotmail? It's in fact the one I use for the Windows Insider program and my 365 subscription.


----------



## LifeOnMars (May 9, 2022)

@Greenslade That's because he's a multi-millionaire


----------



## Greenslade (May 9, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> I've been fine with Hotmail? It's in fact the one I use for the Windows Insider program and my 365 subscription.


We all have different experiences. I know a lot of people do have problems with it.
Never had any problems with Yahoo It is all running again for the time being I fon,t know how long for though.


----------



## StefanM (May 11, 2022)

First Copper build (for normal PCs) available:








						Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 25115
					

Hello Windows Insiders, today we are releasing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 25115 to the Dev Channel.  IMPORTANT: With this build getting released to the Dev Channel, the window closes for you to be able




					blogs.windows.com


----------



## Splinterdog (May 16, 2022)

Anyone tried Bloatbox for ridding yourself of all that crap Microsoft preinstalls in Win 10 and 11? I've just tried it on a lowly machine that I'd upgraded and it's freed up loads of resources.





						Bloatbox | built by Bel ❤︎
					

Bloatbox is a Windows 10 app manager for removing Modern/UWP apps....




					www.builtbybel.com
				



And another Windows 11 tweaking app by the same author.








						GitHub - builtbybel/ThisIsWin11: The real PowerToys for Windows 11
					

The real PowerToys for Windows 11. Contribute to builtbybel/ThisIsWin11 development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Kissamies (May 16, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Double click sux and wears out mouse buttons


Now that's weird as I haven't had a broken mouse switch even when I played 10+ hours of Diablo II daily back in the day. Also I retired my old G400s last autumn after 7½yrs of service, it still works like new on my 2nd rig and I only upgraded it since MX518 was on sale at 20EUR.


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 25, 2022)

the win11 - 22621.1 has been released today as final version.

since MS rolls this out officially this summer, I would like to post only the screenshot and not promote an "unofficial ISO".

just FYI


----------



## windwhirl (May 25, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> the win11 - 22621.1 has been released today as final version.
> 
> since MS rolls this out officially this summer, I would like to post only the screenshot and not promote an "unofficial ISO".
> 
> ...


It will go through a bunch of beta builds before reaching the public, for stability. I wonder though how long that will take. Is summer release confirmed (so, June to August or so)?


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 25, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> It will go through a bunch of beta builds before reaching the public, for stability. I wonder though how long that will take. Is summer release confirmed (so, June to August or so)?


the Windows 11 22621 is the official final release ("RTM"). From now on, there will only be updates and the 22621.1 is the "original version" as we always call it.

While this means that the Windows 11 22H2 is ready, it is not yet distributed. It is currently still in the beta channel, then will come to the Release Preview channel a bit later. However, those who are curious can switch over now, or leave the beta channel. Microsoft will only announce the official release in the summer, and even then, everyone else will only receive Windows 11 22H2 in waves via Windows Update.


----------



## R-T-B (May 26, 2022)

Anyone on 21H2 just go through an update that refused to install?  It also corrupted my system as indicated by sfc /scannow, I had to do a repair/reinstall to fix.  dism couldn't fix it on its own.

MS really needs it's true blue Q&A team back...


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (May 26, 2022)

I have yet to see CBS issues with 11. But the 10 ISO, has CBS issues right-out-of-the-box! Albeit DISM doesn't fail.



R-T-B said:


> Anyone on 21H2 just go through an update that refused to install?  It also corrupted my system as indicated by sfc /scannow, I had to do a repair/reinstall to fix.  dism couldn't fix it on its own.


Your SSD may be failing. (may be defective)


----------



## plastiscɧ (May 26, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Your SSD may be failing. (may be defective)


which SSD do u have in this case?


----------



## R-T-B (May 26, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> Your SSD may be failing. (may be defective)


Doubtful.  It's a P5 Plus with 100% SMART stats.  I guess possible, but I doubt it.

I had installed an old Unity version to dev a mod for KSP right before hand.  I have an easier time believing that's related, what with all the old prerequisites it insisted on installing.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 3, 2022)

Do devices with only win 10 driver work in win 11?


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 3, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Do devices with only win 10 driver work in win 11?


normally yes. they do. win11 is based on 10

can't remember i have plenty win11 drivers yet, with some excepts --


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 3, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Do devices with only win 10 driver work in win 11?


Should work. Save some exceptions, all drivers written for 64-bit Windows 7 or any later 64-bit Windows should work with Windows 11.


----------



## Pictus (Jun 3, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Anyone tried Bloatbox for ridding yourself of all that crap Microsoft preinstalls in Win 10 and 11? I've just tried it on a lowly machine that I'd upgraded and it's freed up loads of resources.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ThisIsWin11 is good and you may also like:









						Windows 11 Tweaks, Fixes and Modifications [Overview]
					

I ran ThisIsWin11 and now the clock is missing on the taskbar and I can't get it back.  Anyone?




					forums.mydigitallife.net
				









						W10Privacy - Privacy made easy
					

The by default highly questionable set options concerning privacy and data protection in Windows 10 brought me to the idea to develop this program. Microsoft generously enables everybody to change the concerning settings, but hides them in countless menus, where a normal user does not want to...




					www.w10privacy.de
				









						O&O ShutUp10++ – Free antispy tool for Windows 10 and 11
					

With the freeware O&O ShutUp10++, unwanted Windows 10 and 11 features can be disabled and the transfer of sensitive personal data onto Microsoft prevented.




					www.oo-software.com
				












						MSMG ToolKit
					

MSMG ToolKit v13.1  Summary :  The MSMG Toolkit is basically a tool to Service, Customize, Add or Remove Features and Components, Enable or Disable...




					forums.mydigitallife.net
				












						Windows Update Blocker v1.7
					

In Windows There is no option to turn off Windows Updates. Windows Update Blocker is a tool that helps you to disable or enable Updates.




					www.sordum.org
				











						Defender Control v2.1
					

In Windows there is no option to completely turn off Microsoft Defender , Defender control is a Portable freeware to disable Ms Defender.




					www.sordum.org
				









						Windows Firewall Control
					

Windows Firewall Control is a powerful tool which extends the functionality of Windows Firewall by adding outbound notifications and many other features.




					www.binisoft.org
				












						Autoruns for Windows - Sysinternals
					

See what programs are configured to startup automatically when your system boots and you login.



					docs.microsoft.com
				











						Process Explorer - Sysinternals
					

Find out what files, registry keys and other objects processes have open, which DLLs they have loaded, and more.



					docs.microsoft.com
				












						freeware utilities: password recovery, system utilities, desktop utilities - For Windows
					

Unique collection of freeware desktop utilities, system utilities, password recovery tools, and more



					www.nirsoft.net
				






			Double Commander


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 3, 2022)

I welcome myself to the windows 11 club...


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 3, 2022)

I finally upgraded my main gaming machine to Win 11 and I'm very impressed. Power-on to desktop is about 20 seconds and apart from some file association errors which I've now fixed, the system works just fine. If anything, a little snappier. 
I didn't do a clean install because of all the aggro involved and even then it only took about half an hour.
I clean installed the other four machines in the house and again, no issues.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 3, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> all drivers written for 64-bit Windows 7 or any later 64-bit Windows should work with Windows 11.


Correct.


windwhirl said:


> Save some exceptions


Very few.



P4-630 said:


> I welcome myself to the windows 11 club...


Welcome. Be ready for some good things, a few things bad, but a generally solid experience.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 3, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Welcome. Be ready for some good things, a few things bad, but a generally solid experience.



Thanks. No issues sofar, just have to get used to it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Thanks. No issues sofar, just have to get used to it.


If you need any help tweaking settings or removing things not easily removed, let us know. Many of us have gotten really good at it.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very few.


Yeah, I'm thinking stuff that goes deep into the kernel or something that is really sensitive to OS changes, but should be few and far in between.

Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if you grabbed a 64-bit Vista-era driver and it still worked fine.



Pictus said:


> ThisIsWin11 is good and you may also like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a LOT of tools. Nice!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 4, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah kind of sad malwarebytes has hijacked tamper protection changes/ access to but it's easy to free up by unchecking register with windows security center temporarily 
WD tool has issues to just by MS tightening up access.
Nice list indeed though


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 4, 2022)

How do I get my PC desktop on my 4K TV that are both connected in the same local network?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 4, 2022)

Hi,
HDMI cable ?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> HDMI cable ?



No. I want it done without HDMI, A while ago I was able to use steam to game on my local network without HDMI.
So how can I get my desktop on my 4K TV via local network?


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 4, 2022)

Hi,
Cast 

















						How to cast Windows 11 another PC, Smart TV or Xbox using Miracast
					

In Windows 11 you can project (or cast) your display to another Windows PC, Xbox or Smart TV. The technology is called Micracast and with it you can project your PC to a wireless display or another…




					thedigitallifestyle.com


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Cast
> 
> 
> ...




Its says "No displays are available"


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 4, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah I just move a computer closer to the tv I want to use :/

Even on a smart tv my computers are way smarter


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I just move a computer closer to the tv I want to use :/
> 
> Even on a smart tv my computers are way smarter


Ha I bet my TV is smarter then my system


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 4, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Hell, I wouldn't be surprised if you grabbed a 64-bit Vista-era driver and it still worked fine.


Actually, I have. Drivers intended for Vista 64bit worked without issue.



P4-630 said:


> No. I want it done without HDMI, A while ago I was able to use steam to game on my local network without HDMI.
> So how can I get my desktop on my 4K TV via local network?


Something I've never done, will be watching with interest...



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah I just move a computer closer to the tv I want to use :/
> 
> Even on a smart tv my computers are way smarter


This is usually what I do and recommend.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jun 4, 2022)

I thought of  a neat idea M$ could try out, like ctrl + v being paste and ctrl + c being copy. letting the "FN" or "F" key act as a a second layer of copy and paste. lot of times I want to copy a link to a steam game, but also a comment, and the link won't embed unless I enter them separately.  just would be a nice quality of life thing


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Something I've never done, will watching with interest...


My dog is in very poor shape and needs help now getting up to walk (he can walk just can't get up on his own).  Despite this he seems happy/still wants to do stuff so it's not "that time" but this means I need to spend more time with him downstairs where the PC isn't.

I've thought of using casting as a good/decent solution to game to a 4k tv we have downstairs via a cheap receiver SFF pc or similar.  The tech and idea is certainly interesting.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 4, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I thought of  a neat idea M$ could try out, like ctrl + v being paste and ctrl + c being copy. letting the "FN" or "F" key act as a a second layer of copy and paste. lot of times I want to copy a link to a steam game, but also a comment, and the link won't embed unless I enter them separately.  just would be a nice quality of life thing


Why not use the Clipboard history?


----------



## X800 (Jun 7, 2022)

So i jumped the windows 10 wagon to windows 11 club... 
Hmm its different for sure..


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 7, 2022)

Hi,
In defense 10 was/is never really special so anyone using 10 wouldn't hesitate to use 11 
Same tweaks exist start11/ startallback/..... so it's just business as usual 
Only part to jump over is new security requirements and so far is pretty easy to do that.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> pretty easy to do that.


And by "easy to do" he means "easy to bypass".


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> And by "easy to do" he means "easy to bypass".


Hi,
Yep even on qualifying hardware 
I have a feeling things will tighten up soon though.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep even on qualifying hardware
> I have a feeling things will tighten up soon though.


Not if microsoft wants to continue doing business in the OS market long term. The EU and US both are gearing up for legal actions concerning this and other nonsense microsoft is trying to pull. They are likely to be "Will Smith'd" and put in their place very soon.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 7, 2022)

Hi,
EU maybe but ms can get away with restriction in the US pretty easily.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 7, 2022)

I like windows 11 sofar, just one thing, the boot time, my Z170 system was a bit faster at boot and I even use a 980 Pro M.2 now.. (was using secure boot on old system as well)
I was reading somewhere it's because of TPM 2.0? (reddit)


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 7, 2022)

Hi,
Nope just more 11 startup trickery.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 7, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I was reading somewhere it's because of TPM 2.0? (reddit)


Nah.  Just optimizations.  TPM 2.0 and the bootstack are unrelated.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 7, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Nah. Just optimizations.


Shouldn't optimizations make it faster instead of slower?


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 7, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Shouldn't optimizations make it faster instead of slower?


Oh you are saying it's slower than z170?.

There is a bug with AMD's TPM that can do that, but otherwise, no idea (and that bug is patched in latest releases of AGESA).

Maybe just firmware differences?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 7, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Oh you are saying it's slower than z170?.
> 
> There is a bug with AMD's TPM that can do that, but otherwise, no idea (and that bug is patched in latest releases of AGESA).
> 
> Maybe just firmware differences?



I'm using Z690 platform.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 7, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I'm using Z690 platform.


Yeah no idea then.  Maybe UEFI has grown more bloated over the years?  That sounds plausible.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Yeah no idea then.  Maybe UEFI has grown more bloated over the years?  That sounds plausible.



Yesterday I did a sfc /scannow and it repaired some corrupted files.
I just went into the BIOS, did an exit without saving and after that it started up quite faster!? 

Edit: That was a one time only.
I won't go into BIOS everytime for a quicker startup lol.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi,
Post a disk management screen shot or better yet using free minitool

MiniTool Partition Free mbr2gpt 9.1 Filepuma.com

Might be stretching the op though


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 8, 2022)

Microsoft Trying to Kill HDD Boot Drives By 2023: Report
					

The push for SSD-everything intensifies




					www.tomshardware.com
				




.. NVMe drives are a tad expensive, but even just moving from a spinner to a shitty, ultra low cost SATA SSD is a massive improvement. I don't think it makes sense to stick to HDDs anymore? At least for a boot drive.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Microsoft Trying to Kill HDD Boot Drives By 2023: Report
> 
> 
> The push for SSD-everything intensifies
> ...


I don't use any spinners anymore.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Post a disk management screen shot or better yet using free minitool
> 
> MiniTool Partition Free mbr2gpt 9.1 Filepuma.com
> ...



Ok that wasn't meant for me I see...


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 8, 2022)

Hi,
Think your system reserved being after C is confusing the bios.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Think your system reserved being after C is confusing the bios.


After C is a partition created by Samsung Magician for over provisioning. The partition after that is a windows install created one.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 8, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I don't use any spinners anymore.


Talking about budget OEM systems.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 8, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> After C is a partition created by Samsung Magician for over provisioning. The partition after that is a windows install created one.


Hi,
I didn't see that one only the 611mb one you say is Sammy's creation 

System reserved should be before C not after it contains boot
Depending on it's size if simalar to 611mb one should be increased so windows doesn't install another one when it's deemed to small 
Most say system reserved should be around 750mb.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> System reserved should be before C not after it contains boot
> Depending on it's size if simalar to 611mb one should be increased so windows doesn't install another one when it's deemed to small
> Most say system reserved should be around 750mb.








The windows install and samsung magician created the partitions


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Okay you're on an old upgrade install
> 100mb ouch that means you have other system reserved "really system restore plus recovery tools" partitions created when large windows updates are installed and they must be on different disks and why your startup is slower than it should be except when you're in bios
> 
> ...



Continue here: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/is-this-normal.295658/


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 8, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Yesterday I did a sfc /scannow and it repaired some corrupted files.


Bad update?


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Bad update?



Not that I know of, no issues overall, just a bit of a slow boot.
Mind you , I don't make use of "fast boot" setting since that was causing issues in the past so not using that anymore.
It's just that it is booting somewhat slower than my previous Z170 built.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 8, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Not that I know of, no issues overall, just a bit of a slow boot.
> Mind you , I don't make use of "fast boot" setting since that was causing issues in the past so not using that anymore.
> It's just that it is booting somewhat slower than my previous Z170 built.


Hi,
Should of added the slow boot deal to the other threads op


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 9, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Mind you , I don't make use of "fast boot" setting since that was causing issues in the past so not using that anymore.


I never use fastboot. I've never once seen it work properly on a non-OEM system.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Should of added the slow boot deal to the other threads op


Why? Windows 11 has Fastboot. This is a Windows 11 General Discussion thread. Not seeing the problem..


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I never use fastboot. I've never once seen it work properly on a non-OEM system.
> 
> 
> Why? Windows 11 has Fastboot. This is a Windows 11 General Discussion thread. Not seeing the problem..


Hi,
Good to know  

I was talking about some boot issues I've had in the past and seeing if P4-630 wanted to try them that's why I was talking about sata ports and which ones he was using 

I've found using both sata port 1 and 2 weird shit happens seeing he's using more than one m.2 switching sata ports to 3-4-5-6 wouldn't hurt anything and might actually solve his boot slowness.
Then toothless went off as usual


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 11, 2022)

This is one of the reasons I love Jay.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 12, 2022)

Quick question, will Win11 install fine with an R9 Nano card? Keeping in mind this card does not support UEFI boot. There is a .ROM for it with that capability but I'm in no mind to flash an old card just for this cause.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 12, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Quick question, will Win11 install fine with an R9 Nano card? Keeping in mind this card does not support UEFI boot.


Should work fine. If you have any issues, let us know and we'll walk you through tweaking the Windows ISO to make it work.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 12, 2022)

How do I startup GlassWire with high priority?
It doesn't have any option like that in glasswire settings.


----------



## DarkPoe (Jun 14, 2022)

I just migrated from 10 to 11 and while playing WZ (basically the only game that I play), I get stutters all night... Like microstutters which are obnoxious

I think I might roll back... I know Warzone is a shitty game, but with 10 it never happened (other issues? sure, but not this one)

I'm on a X570 1.2.0.7 AGESA 5800X with 22621.4 latest drivers 512.95 RTX 3080TI... I have tried disabling/enabling Secure Boot/TPM but without any clear fix

If anyone could lend me a hand, great... But if not, then I'll roll back in a few days


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Should work fine. If you have any issues, let us know and we'll walk you through tweaking the Windows ISO to make it work.


AMD doesn't support R9 series in win 11, but I take it that MS have a 'generic' driver for this line of cards built into win 11?
Just checking cause' I don't want any dramas when upgrading. If I do, I'll just revert back to win 10.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> AMD doesn't support R9 series in win 11


Seriously? Um, the Windows 10 drivers work in Windows 11. Install, enjoy.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Seriously? Um, the Windows 10 drivers work in Windows 11. Install, enjoy.


Last driver was 21.5.2. It should work tho, at least the driver part.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 14, 2022)

DarkPoe said:


> I get stutters all night... Like microstutters which are obnoxious



AMD system?

Intermittent System Stutter Experienced with fTPM Enabled on Windows® 10 and 11​








						Ryzen Owners Zen Garden
					

Thanks, Since i'm using a 5600 I'm guessing old bioses are out of the question. I will just settle with +200 then.  No WHEA errors at 3800C16, I will try to see If i can push Freq up or latencies down.  Thanks for the advice. I'm using the 5600 non-x so the base/boost frequencies are 3.5/4.4...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 14, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Last driver was 21.5.2. It should work tho, at least the driver part.


Control panel will work fine too. I have been using Windows 7 drivers for an R5-250 in Windows 11 without flaw.


----------



## DarkPoe (Jun 14, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> AMD system?
> 
> Intermittent System Stutter Experienced with fTPM Enabled on Windows® 10 and 11​
> 
> ...


Like I said, I have tried disabling Secure Boot/TPM and I'm also on AGESA 1.2.0.7


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Jun 14, 2022)

i'll stick to win10 as long as support is here, even after because win"daube" 11 is really buggy


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 14, 2022)

I mean I'm loving WiN11 with the Explorer PATCH *LINK*


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 14, 2022)

boomheadshot8 said:


> i'll stick to win10 as long as support is here, even after because win"daube" 11 is really buggy


Hi,
I use 10 more on z490 but did start using explorer patcher for start menu.. and windows explorer for old style menu bar always pissed me off they hid the preview pane icon !
So it's better now
Most the issue now, is a given, to much security nonsense but W1zards gpu tweak strings help a lot with that to remove pretender oops I mean defender/ microsoft security
But really I'm just waiting for MS to lock 11 down so I can have a good laugh


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 14, 2022)

Just for kicks, I installed an MSI R5670 from 2011 in a Windows 11 machine for testing purposes and I didn't even need to look for a driver. Catalyst Control Center was installed immediately with the correct resolution and no weird letterbox appearance that I've experienced before.
Impressed!


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 14, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Just for kicks, I installed an MSI R5670 from 2011 in a Windows 11 machine for testing purposes and I didn't even need to look for a driver. Catalyst Control Center was installed immediately with the correct resolution and no weird letterbox appearance that I've experienced before.
> Impressed!


Hi,
Yep pretty easy so far to leap frog over any incompatible security requirements 
10 would find the same driver/ updates as 11 does so nothing new there.


----------



## Splinterdog (Jun 14, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep pretty easy so far to leap frog over any incompatible security requirements
> 10 would find the same driver/ updates as 11 does so nothing new there.


With respect, older Radeon cards don't always behave themselves and are not given the benefit of Win 10/11 auto drivers install. Often one ends up with *underscan* and the Catalyst driver suite doesn't fully install. 
I've come across this several times, but managed to find a workaround which applies to both Win 10 and 11.








						How To Fix Legacy AMD GPU Underscan, Windows 10 | Daves Computer Tips
					

My front desk computer in the shop has an Athlon 64 x 2 fitted with a Radeon HD 4550 graphics card, which today is considered a legacy GPU and although drivers are available for Windows 7 and 8…



					davescomputertips.com


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Seriously? Um, the Windows 10 drivers work in Windows 11. Install, enjoy.


Thank you for your advice!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2022)

boomheadshot8 said:


> even after because win"daube" 11 is really buggy


No it isn't.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No it isn't.


There are always going to be bugs in Windows, especially since the in-house beta teams were removed from Microsoft. And some people are more or less tolerant of those bugs. Responding to a statement of it being buggy with "No it isn't" really isn't factual, nor conducive to a disccussion. It's like telling someone who's sad "No you're not".


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> There are always going to be bugs in Windows


That's fair. Allow me to rephrase:


boomheadshot8 said:


> because win"daube" 11 is really buggy


It's not got any serious bugs that would inconvenience most users and has been very stable since the end of the beta-preview program. Sure there are minor glitches but that exists in all software to some extent.



Ahhzz said:


> Responding to a statement of it being buggy with "No it isn't" really isn't factual, nor conducive to a discussion.


It can be, especially when the user making the statement seems to be doing it to be provocative. Windows 11 is actually far more stable and bug/glitch free than Windows 10 was in it's early days and is on par with the experience had by Windows 7 before SP1.

So saying "no it isn't", might not be a collected series of statements designed to establish a preposition, but that does not mean it is not a valid response. The user in question made a statement that assumes a context without establishing what that context is. It was terse and dubious. It warranted only a response in kind. But I digress...


----------



## boomheadshot8 (Jun 15, 2022)

I discovered a bug at office, when wifi is on the UI is bugged : you can't close or open any windows : I am not spending 4h per day to fixe problems because MS "force" them to upgrade ; it was working fine before the update, so I told people not to do the upgrade or they fix bugs themselves (for some they can't even turn on the pc)
It's common on all windows : you skip like windows vista or win 8, it's the same here for win11, I wait for win12.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2022)

boomheadshot8 said:


> I discovered a bug at office, when wifi is on the UI is bugged : you can't close or open any windows


Have not seen that. Perhaps a driver problem?


boomheadshot8 said:


> I am not spending 4h per day to fixe problems because MS "force" them to upgrade ; it was working fine before the update, so I told people not to do the upgrade or they fix bugs themselves (for some they can't even turn on the pc)


Ok, disable automatic updates or at least defer them for as long as possible. Don't let microsoft force you into being their lab-rat. That's on you.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 15, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> With respect, older Radeon cards don't always behave themselves and are not given the benefit of Win 10/11 auto drivers install. Often one ends up with *underscan* and the Catalyst driver suite doesn't fully install.
> I've come across this several times, but managed to find a workaround which applies to both Win 10 and 11.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
I have no experience with amd hardware so I'll take your words on that 

One of the things that has always kept me from choosing amd is driver issues glad 11 worked out better 

On 11 bugs 
I just turned on wifi on z490 the other day because no cabling in new house yet so might be able to see about the window opening or closing issue next week.
Worked fine on 10 as you say boom.

Popups for updates well those have been pretty typical 
One didn't have to be on auto install updates to be upgraded 
The messages were simply the new windows is ready just click download and install so easy to think it was just another bs update no big deal.



lexluthermiester said:


> No it isn't.


To be fair your installs are so off default really how would you know what default install is like ?

Guess a general no details other than "11 is buggy" deserves a "no it isn't" response


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 15, 2022)

Yeah just *sometimes I need to "After logging in" disable/enable my Wi-Fi just saying. Other than that I'm liking 11 with the explorer patch that is...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> To be fair your installs are so off default really how would you know what default install is like ?


Personal installs, sure. Installs in my shop are nearly default. You were saying?



ThrashZone said:


> Guess a general no details other than "11 is buggy" deserves a "no it isn't" response


Exactly.



theFOoL said:


> Yeah just *sometimes I need to "After logging in" disable/enable my Wi-Fi just saying. Other than that I'm liking 11 with the explorer patch that is...


I never logoff or shutdown until the networks are disabled as a security precaution.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 15, 2022)

Hi,
Brief usage is different than constant usage with many restart or cold startups
Just removing show more from context menu freaks 11 out a little


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 15, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Brief usage is different than constant usage with many restart or cold startups


I've done both.


ThrashZone said:


> Just removing show more from context menu freaks 11 out a little


I have seen no evidence of this.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 15, 2022)

I uninstalled Samsung Magician since it was spitting out errors






Waiting for a new version release for Windows 11


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 15, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I uninstalled Samsung Magician since it was spitting out errors
> 
> View attachment 251105
> 
> Waiting for a new version release for Windows 11


Hi,
Well at least you see what SM did though 
All it does is create unallocated space anybody can do that.


----------



## P4-630 (Jun 15, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Well at least you see what SM did though
> All it does is create unallocated space anybody can do that.



I will do without it for now, over provisioning is already set, I don't think it does anything else special something, except updating firmware and that may be it most important for having it installed.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Jun 15, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> Doubtful.  It's a P5 Plus with 100% SMART stats.  I guess possible, but I doubt it.
> 
> I had installed an old Unity version to dev a mod for KSP right before hand.  I have an easier time believing that's related, what with all the old prerequisites it insisted on installing.


And, my Samsung 970 Pro 512 GB NVMe SSD is sus! CBS gave me a file corruption report, unexpectedly! That was right before the WD Black SN850 1 TB went in. Now it has to be checked on another PC.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 15, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I will do without it for now, over provisioning is already set, I don't think it does anything else special something, except updating firmware and that may be it most important for having it installed.


Hi,
SM yes besides firmware updates doesn't do a lot that the firmware won't do if it has unallocated space to work with
Hell windows runs trim 
Last I removed and reinstalled the prior version of SM it also undid over provisioning partitions the newer version did automatically 
Pretty much why I removed the new version I already had unallocated space SM just did it again


----------



## johnspack (Jun 16, 2022)

Hope Windows 12 is out soon......


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 16, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Hope Windows 12 is out soon......



Cant drag and drop in w10 or 11 for Shortcuts, wtf ms!?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 16, 2022)

johnspack said:


> Hope Windows 12 is out soon......


Windows 12 isn't even on microsoft's roadmap. Keep dreaming.



eidairaman1 said:


> Cant drag and drop in w10 or 11 for Shortcuts, wtf ms!?


What are we talking about? I'm having no issues with drag & drop..


----------



## Lei (Jun 18, 2022)

Finally got tabs from Microsoft


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 18, 2022)

Lei said:


> Finally got tabs from Microsoft
> 
> View attachment 251493


This is still the dev/beta build isn’t it?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> This is still the dev/beta build isn’t it?


Yes.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yes.


Those tabs have been around since I last tested which was months back guy's. What they going to do about the explorer in the store?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Those tabs have been around since I last tested which was months back guy's. What they going to do about the explorer in the store?


Wait, has it gone live for mainstream? I thought all of that was still insider channel stuff.


----------



## Lei (Jun 18, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Those tabs have been around since I last tested which was months back guy's...


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 18, 2022)

The explorer Tabbed version is in the Store


----------



## Lei (Jun 18, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> The explorer Tabbed version is in the Store
> 
> View attachment 251500


I used it, loads thumbnails really damn slow.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 18, 2022)

Lei said:


> I used it, loads thumbnails really damn slow.


True yes but at least it's Available


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> The explorer Tabbed version is in the Store
> 
> View attachment 251500
> 
> ...


That is not a microsoft app.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is not a microsoft app.


yes I know that guy's...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> yes I know that guy's...


I think we all thought you were talking about the new tabbed feature of Windows Explorer from microsoft from themselves currently being tested.


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think we all thought you were talking about the new tabbed feature of Windows Explorer from microsoft from themselves currently being tested.


I mean yes I awhile ago in a Dev build saw this and then I saw a similar one on the store though it's updating monthly or so


----------



## Lei (Jun 18, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> True yes but at least it's Available


you can't drag and drop a file to another program.
example: you can't drag an mp4 file from this to MPC-player





will not open and play


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2022)

Lei said:


> you can't drag and drop a file to another program.
> example: you can't drag an mp4 file from this to MPC-player
> 
> View attachment 251504
> ...


Holy crap! When did THAT change? Severely stupid change! WTF microsoft? Where are your brains, in your bum?


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 18, 2022)

Unless he's talking about the app in the store he's correct


----------



## Lei (Jun 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Holy crap! When did THAT change? Severely stupid change! WTF microsoft? Where are your brains, in your bum?


Dude, I'm talking about Files App (the one from store which @theFOoL mentioned)
The one from Microsoft loads thumbnails fine and has no problem dragging to external program, yeedee yadda 



currently, in Microsoft one, you can't rearrange tabs


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jun 18, 2022)

Lei said:


> you can't drag and drop a file to another program.
> example: you can't drag an mp4 file from this to MPC-player
> 
> View attachment 251504
> ...


Is that for the Microsoft app or the app available in the store?

Edit: too slow


----------



## Lei (Jun 18, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> WTF microsoft? Where are your brains, in your bum?


my parrot never bites my finger crazy, except when I'm using Microsoft keyboard, I get zombie bites.




don't know what microsoft did here. cuz when I'm typing on my phone, the bites are quite tolerable.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 18, 2022)

Lei said:


> Dude, I'm talking about Files App (the one from store which @theFOoL mentioned)
> The one from Microsoft loads thumbnails fine and has no problem dragging to external program, yeedee yadda View attachment 251506
> 
> currently, in Microsoft one, you can't rearrange tabs View attachment 251507


Oh, fair enough. I don't use drag & drop frequently, but when I do I expect it to function properly.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 23, 2022)

Alright, this is not good & an annoying waste of time to diagnose the problem...
I've researched & it could be one or more several different things going wrong here.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 23, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Alright, this is not good & an annoying waste of time to diagnose the problem...
> I've researched & it could be one or more several different things going wrong here.
> View attachment 252069



You try a diff usb port (not 3.0)? Id hazard a guess, its installing the USB controller drivers and it disconnects then it gets mad.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 23, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> You try a diff usb port (not 3.0)? Id hazard a guess, its installing the USB controller drivers and it disconnects then it gets mad.


Yep, tried that, doesn't make a diff. Just downloaded another win11 usb image on another USB thumb drive I have here & the install is working fine again.
All this after double checking storage drive integrity as well (NVME ssd)
Thanks for your help though. 


Meanwhile, some time later with the OS installed & up to date... 

What's the story with non recognition of USB thumb drives in windows explorer, the drive is seen in disk management & device manager but not shown in explorer??
This is a new 64GB Kingston 3.1 USB drive. Chipset drivers are all up to date as well...


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 23, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> disk management & device manager but not shown in explorer??



right click on it in disk management and assign it a drive letter.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 23, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> right click on it in disk management and assign it a drive letter.


Got it. When doing it in win10, don't think I ever had to do that even with different thumb drives.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 23, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Got it. When doing it in win10, don't think I ever had to do that even with different thumb drives.



Its happend to me all the way back to 7, this one isnt 11 specific but the situation is uncommon in general.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 24, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Alright, this is not good & an annoying waste of time to diagnose the problem...
> I've researched & it could be one or more several different things going wrong here.
> View attachment 252069


I've seen that. Make sure your ISO image is not corrupt before writing it to a drive. Re-downloading it usually fixes this problem for me.



Solaris17 said:


> You try a diff usb port (not 3.0)? Id hazard a guess, its installing the USB controller drivers and it disconnects then it gets mad.


This is less common but it has happened to me as well. If the system in question as both USB2 and USB3, boot the setup drive from the USB2 ports. If all else fails and you have one, make a DVD of the ISO and boot/install from DVD. It's a slower, but rarely fails.

Granted you already have it solved, but tips for the future.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 24, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> Its happend to me all the way back to 7, this one isnt 11 specific but the situation is uncommon in general.


Another system update this morning, but when rebooting the USB drive is still inaccessible despite it being clearly listed in disk management & device manager. Can not assign a drive letter cause' windows is not offering the option!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 24, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Another system update this morning, but when rebooting the USB drive is still inaccessible despite it being clearly listed in disk management & device manager. Can not assign a drive letter cause' windows is not offering the option!
> View attachment 252176


You may need to re-partition and format that drive. That partition seems to be marked "hidden", so Windows will not assign a drive letter to it.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You may need to re-partition and format that drive. That partition seems to be marked "hidden", so Windows will not assign a drive letter to it.


That's going to be a hassle, there is content on it I value, when I boot up another machine here I'll have to go through the process of transferring its content & then when the win 11 machine has done what it wants to do to it, load the content back on again & see what happens... 
Imo, this is a design flaw with win11 & this point in time now in 2022.
Another thing too I can't seem to find is the good old system restore function?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 24, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> That's going to be a hassle, there is content on it I value, when I boot up another machine here I'll have to go through the process of transferring its content & then when the win 11 machine has done what it wants to do to it, load the content back on again & see what happens...


You could use a partition utility to remove the "Hidden" flag. AOMEI, EaseUS or MiniTools makes some great free partition programs.



AlwaysHope said:


> Imo, this is a design flaw with win11 & this point in time now in 2022.


Totally agree!!


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 24, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You could use a partition utility to remove the "Hidden" flag. AOMEI, EaseUS or MiniTools makes some great free partition programs.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but I'll just do it the other way, using 3rd party tools for really fundamental things that windows should do anyway doesn't exactly fill me with enthusiasm.
Just for the record, plugged in another Kingston USB drive... & it picks it up perfectly!


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 24, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Thanks, but I'll just do it the other way, using 3rd party tools for really fundamental things that windows should do anyway doesn't exactly fill me with enthusiasm.


I mean technically you can toggle the hidden flag with command line windows diskpart.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 24, 2022)

AlwaysHope said:


> Another system update this morning, but when rebooting the USB drive is still inaccessible despite it being clearly listed in disk management & device manager. Can not assign a drive letter cause' windows is not offering the option!
> View attachment 252176


Hmm, why do you have a EFI partition there? Keep in mind Windows doesn't like showing more than one volume per removable drive, and if the EFI partition is the first one, it might have to do with that.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 24, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah 8gb efi ?
What is this a 10-11 installer ?
Can't image why else you'd have a efi on a flash drive usually fat32 or ntfs and done.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 25, 2022)

Hey guys, somehow interesting news:


Rufus has been made available in the new version 3.19 (3.19.1906). Currently as beta, but with many improvements. Especially for Windows 11 changes have been made. For example, Rufus can now *bypass the required* Microsoft *account* when reinstalling Windows *11 Home and Pro.*

For this, however, the *Internet must be cut* during the reinstallation, so that the local account can be installed. This can also be set up this way, but if Rufus already offers it, why not.

_*https://rufus.ie/en/ V18*_

_*



*_
EDIT: *https://github.com/pbatard/rufus/releases __ V19 BETA*

*



rename rufus-3.19_BETA.exe to rufus-3.19p.exe and you have the portable version.*


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 25, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> Hey guys, somehow interesting news:
> 
> 
> Rufus has been made available in the new version 3.19 (3.19.1906)


Been  since 18 but yeah


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 25, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Been  since 18 but yeah


not exactly the same. the NEW 22*H2* is meant. the installation requires www to install clean. that is then bypassed. no shift+F10 and programming needed anymore.


----------



## windwhirl (Jun 25, 2022)

plastiscɧ said:


> not exactly the same. the NEW 22*H2* is meant. the installation requires www to install clean. that is then bypassed. no shift+F10 and programming needed anymore.
> 
> View attachment 252363
> View attachment 252364


Nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 25, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Nice! Thanks for sharing.


V19 is available on github - link above #2394

*here is the CLASSIC MOD:*


"Unfortunately, you have lost the Internet connection".
From here on it starts:

- Press:
Shift + F10. The command prompt opens

- Now enter:
net.exe user "N:A:M:E" /add (Instead of N:A:M:E of course your name)

- After that:
net.exe localgroup "Administrators" "N:A:M:E" /add

- Now:
cd OOBE

- After that:
msoobe.exe && shutdown.exe -r


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 26, 2022)

anyone realize that win 11 on low spec hardware like i3 with whatever ram is much much slow, before yeah it is slow but still acceptable but later it's close to unusable. much better dual core on win 10


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> anyone realize that win 11 on low spec hardware like i3 with whatever ram is much much slow, before yeah it is slow but still acceptable but later it's close to unusable. much better dual core on win 10


I haven't noticed that at all, and not because I'm failing to pay attention, but because it's not happening. I've been testing Windows 11 on a Core i3-2310M based Dell laptop since the beta program started last year June. I've been swapping drives for Windows 10 comparison testing the whole time and that testing continues. Windows 11 is not perfect, microsoft continues to pull it's nonsense, but one problem 11 does not have is performance issues when compared to 10. Just not happening.

So whatever problems you're having are specific to your system and configuration..

The next question would be, what problems are you having? Maybe we all can help you discover the problem and fix it.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 26, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I haven't noticed that at all, and not because I'm failing to pay attention, but because it's not happening. I've been testing Windows 11 on a Core i3-2310M based Dell laptop since the beta program started last year June. I've been swapping drives for Windows 10 comparison testing the whole time and that testing continues. Windows 11 is not perfect, microsoft continues to pull it's nonsense, but one problem 11 does not have is performance issues when compared to 10. Just not happening.
> 
> So whatever problems you're having are specific to your system and configuration..
> 
> The next question would be, what problems are you having? Maybe we all can help you discover the problem and fix it.


just slowing down, like running on pentium III, i don't think it's from the apps since it just office, browser, zoom, audacity and not much
or maybe i should wait for the latest update


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 26, 2022)

i would suggest a makeover of win11.
with 2GB of RAM, it's actually only half as greedy as WIN10.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Jun 26, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Hmm, why do you have a EFI partition there? Keep in mind Windows doesn't like showing more than one volume per removable drive, and if the EFI partition is the first one, it might have to do with that.


Don't know, wasn't from any input from my end. They drive worked flawlessly in win10.


ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah 8gb efi ?
> What is this a 10-11 installer ?
> Can't image why else you'd have a efi on a flash drive usually fat32 or ntfs and done.


No, just a regular data storage drive, nothing fancy last time it worked in win10.
Doesn't matter anymore, that particular drive is working in win11 now but only after win11 had the opportunity to format it according to its 'unique' code...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> just slowing down, like running on pentium III, i don't think it's from the apps since it just office, browser, zoom, audacity and not much
> or maybe i should wait for the latest update


What do you have running in the background?


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 26, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What do you have running in the background?


just ccleaner, free download manager, acrobat update service nothing more
looks like antimalware service executable that eating more resources than before


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 26, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> just ccleaner, free download manager, acrobat update service nothing more
> looks like antimalware service executable that eating more resources than before


Turn all of that off. Few things need to actually be running in the background. I always configure Windows in a lean&clean way and keep it that way. I do not allow ANYTHING to run in the background unless it is needed. On the i3 based Dell mentioned above, the Antivirus/Firewall are the only thing allowed. Everything else, including Intel's display apps, is disallowed.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 27, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Turn all of that off. Few things need to actually be running in the background. I always configure Windows in a lean&clean way and keep it that way. I do not allow ANYTHING to run in the background unless it is needed. On the i3 based Dell mentioned above, the Antivirus/Firewall are the only thing allowed. Everything else, including Intel's display apps, is disallowed.


i always let it stock except it gives performance cap
maybe i need to off anything then


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 27, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> i always let it stock except it gives performance cap


Leaving Windows installs in the default configuration is not a good idea. It's a receipt for degraded performance from the get-go and worse over time.



micropage7 said:


> maybe i need to off anything then


You should be doing that as a rule.

Please understand I'm not trying to insult you or anyone else, only to render guidance that can and will improve your computing experience over the long term.


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 27, 2022)

i can help as well.


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 27, 2022)

just checking task scheduler  and removing win defender check marks and it looks good so far


----------



## plastiscɧ (Jun 27, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 252631
> just checking task scheduler  and removing win defender check marks and it looks good so far


that does not affect the priority to work. it means you start it with administrator privileges.
it is a bit confusting this term


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jun 27, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> View attachment 252631
> just checking task scheduler  and removing win defender check marks and it looks good so far


I just disable it all..


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 27, 2022)

Hi,
Yep Brink added another way option 4








						Enable or Disable Startup Apps in Windows 11  Tutorial
					

Startup apps are the apps that start automatically when you sign in to Windows 11.  Reference: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/change-which-apps-run-automatically-at-startup-in-windows-9115d841-735e-488d-e749-9ba301d441e6  This tutorial will show you how to enable or disable startup...




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 5, 2022)

Everyone should watch this!








Love the work this guy does!

Dear microsoft,
Keep it up. The evidence is building, and you're handing it out on a silver platter.


----------



## Space Lynx (Jul 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Everyone should watch this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am a very casual user, so as long as I can access Zoom, LibreOffice, Firefox, Chrome, and Steam games... I literally have no need for Windows anymore. In fact, I may be making a full transition, 100% usage to Linux Mint within the next 6 months. Just lazy at the moment. M$ isn't a monopoly anymore, Linux Mint is very user friendly, so yeah it is just time for me to move on in full.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 6, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I am a very casual user, so as long as I can access Zoom, LibreOffice, Firefox, Chrome, and Steam games... I literally have no need for Windows anymore. In fact, I may be making a full transition, 100% usage to Linux Mint within the next 6 months. Just lazy at the moment. M$ isn't a monopoly anymore, Linux Mint is very user friendly, so yeah it is just time for me to move on in full.


While I agree with your statement, not everyone can make that move.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 6, 2022)

Hi,
I have to sudo boot to win-7 often


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 6, 2022)

new beta out build 22622.290 looks good and stable


----------



## Bomby569 (Jul 16, 2022)

Microsoft's new development cycle hints at a Windows 12 release in 2024
					

The new Windows roadmap shoots for a major release every three years, with smaller quarterly feature updates.




					www.pcgamer.com
				




the tradition will be preserved, i will skip yet another broken windows release.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jul 25, 2022)

Hi, all I'm on beta 22622.436 it seems good so far no problems yet but time will only tell


----------



## zlloyd1 (Jul 27, 2022)

I know I am late here, but I just bought a new laptop, and it has this monstrosity called *Windows 11* on it....
This thing is horrible and does not seem to be compatible with anything that used to work on *Windows* platforms. I spent 11 hours yesterday trying desperately to get this laptop up and running, so I could work on it, but first off, my headset is not compatible, secondly it does not work with *Google Play* Store, so I cannot get any *Android* applications on it. Also, my desire to downgrade to an earlier version has found that this "_*operating system*_" as they are trying to market it, is next to impossible. As well, I cannot find a replacement headset for it, without having to spend hundreds of dollars....
*The sound does not work hardly at all, there is always a new bug or glitch that ruins the user experience. *I mean, did they beta test this thing at all, before putting it out??
This is exactly why I left *Windows* behind a few years ago, and switched over to *Macintosh* machines, because* Microsoft *seems to *LOVE* to experiment with their customers, and force feed their latest disaster on them whenever they buy a PC.
Honestly, I work from my computer through *Zoom* meetings, and without a proper headset I cannot really administrate them, so I am seriously considering taking the option to return this hunk of junk laptop for a refund, and just spending the extra money (_*A LOT* of extra money_) to buy another *Mac* device or try and find another laptop that does not have* Windows 11* plastered on it!!


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 27, 2022)

zlloyd1 said:


> I know I am late here, but I just bought a new laptop, and it has this monstrosity called *Windows 11* on it....
> This thing is horrible and does not seem to be compatible with anything that used to work on *Windows* platforms. I spent 11 hours yesterday trying desperately to get this laptop up and running, so I could work on it, but first off, my headset is not compatible, secondly it does not work with *Google Play* Store, so I cannot get any *Android* applications on it. Also, my desire to downgrade to an earlier version has found that this "_*operating system*_" as they are trying to market it, is next to impossible. As well, I cannot find a replacement headset for it, without having to spend hundreds of dollars....
> *The sound does not work hardly at all, there is always a new bug or glitch that ruins the user experience. *I mean, did they beta test this thing at all, before putting it out??
> This is exactly why I left *Windows* behind a few years ago, and switched over to *Macintosh* machines, because* Microsoft *seems to *LOVE* to experiment with their customers, and force feed their latest disaster on them whenever they buy a PC.
> Honestly, I work from my computer through *Zoom* meetings, and without a proper headset I cannot really administrate them, so I am seriously considering taking the option to return this hunk of junk laptop for a refund, and just spending the extra money (_*A LOT* of extra money_) to buy another *Mac* device or try and find another laptop that does not have* Windows 11* plastered on it!!


No text in Model of laptop people... What I do is just delete the SSD and start fresh


----------



## Halo3Addict (Jul 27, 2022)

zlloyd1 said:


> I know I am late here, but I just bought a new laptop, and it has this monstrosity called *Windows 11* on it....
> This thing is horrible and does not seem to be compatible with anything that used to work on *Windows* platforms. I spent 11 hours yesterday trying desperately to get this laptop up and running, so I could work on it, but first off, my headset is not compatible, secondly it does not work with *Google Play* Store, so I cannot get any *Android* applications on it. Also, my desire to downgrade to an earlier version has found that this "_*operating system*_" as they are trying to market it, is next to impossible. As well, I cannot find a replacement headset for it, without having to spend hundreds of dollars....
> *The sound does not work hardly at all, there is always a new bug or glitch that ruins the user experience. *I mean, did they beta test this thing at all, before putting it out??
> This is exactly why I left *Windows* behind a few years ago, and switched over to *Macintosh* machines, because* Microsoft *seems to *LOVE* to experiment with their customers, and force feed their latest disaster on them whenever they buy a PC.
> Honestly, I work from my computer through *Zoom* meetings, and without a proper headset I cannot really administrate them, so I am seriously considering taking the option to return this hunk of junk laptop for a refund, and just spending the extra money (_*A LOT* of extra money_) to buy another *Mac* device or try and find another laptop that does not have* Windows 11* plastered on it!!


Not sure why you chose to complain on this thread when there are forums here with members that are more than willing to help troubleshoot and solve your problems... despite your poopy attitude 

but you do you..


----------



## pryinglynx.digital (Jul 27, 2022)

zlloyd1 said:


> I know I am late here, but I just bought a new laptop, and it has this monstrosity called *Windows 11* on it....
> This thing is horrible and does not seem to be compatible with anything that used to work on *Windows* platforms. I spent 11 hours yesterday trying desperately to get this laptop up and running, so I could work on it, but first off, my headset is not compatible, secondly it does not work with *Google Play* Store, so I cannot get any *Android* applications on it. Also, my desire to downgrade to an earlier version has found that this "_*operating system*_" as they are trying to market it, is next to impossible. As well, I cannot find a replacement headset for it, without having to spend hundreds of dollars....
> *The sound does not work hardly at all, there is always a new bug or glitch that ruins the user experience. *I mean, did they beta test this thing at all, before putting it out??
> This is exactly why I left *Windows* behind a few years ago, and switched over to *Macintosh* machines, because* Microsoft *seems to *LOVE* to experiment with their customers, and force feed their latest disaster on them whenever they buy a PC.
> Honestly, I work from my computer through *Zoom* meetings, and without a proper headset I cannot really administrate them, so I am seriously considering taking the option to return this hunk of junk laptop for a refund, and just spending the extra money (_*A LOT* of extra money_) to buy another *Mac* device or try and find another laptop that does not have* Windows 11* plastered on it!!



If you spent 11 hours getting a computer to work, I think it's time to change your profile picture to "help me fix my computers".


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 27, 2022)

zlloyd1 said:


> I know I am late here, but I just bought a new laptop, and it has this monstrosity called *Windows 11* on it....
> This thing is horrible and does not seem to be compatible with anything that used to work on *Windows* platforms


Laptop model and specs missing. Also, to be honest, I just erase the entire drive and install Windows from a pure ISO instead of the garbage-filled crap that laptop makers tend to leave as a recovery partition. It's the way to go with laptops if you have the skill to do it IMO.



zlloyd1 said:


> my headset is not compatible,


Headset model missing. I take it it's USB if you have problems, otherwise it's either the manufacturer screwing up the sound driver installation or you need to look into the volume controls and privacy section (microphone can be disabled system-wide with a switch in the privacy section of the Settings app).



zlloyd1 said:


> secondly it does not work with *Google Play* Store, so I cannot get any *Android* applications on it


It was never said it would work with Google Play, Microsoft said back then they were working with Amazon. Also, I think the Android subsystem is only available for Insiders, so not available for stable release yet.



zlloyd1 said:


> *The sound does not work hardly at all, there is always a new bug or glitch that ruins the user experience. *I mean, did they beta test this thing at all, before putting it out??


Well, I can tell you that I did report a couple bugs and they got fixed, most notably the "AMD Ryzen CPUs experiencing downgraded cache performance on Windows 11" issue. My mom's laptop works flawlessly and it's just a standard HP consumer laptop (that I did bother to clean install Windows 11 on without manufacturer garbage, mind you), no mind blowing specs or anything. I daily drive a beta build of Windows 11 and the sound is fine, even if the Realtek chipset in my computer is considered trash by some.



zlloyd1 said:


> This is exactly why I left *Windows* behind a few years ago, and switched over to *Macintosh* machines, because* Microsoft *seems to *LOVE* to experiment with their customers, and force feed their latest disaster on them whenever they buy a PC.


Well, why did you come back and put all your eggs in one basket? You never do that unless you really like gambling.


zlloyd1 said:


> Honestly, I work from my computer through *Zoom* meetings, and without a proper headset I cannot really administrate them, so I am seriously considering taking the option to return this hunk of junk laptop for a refund, and just spending the extra money (_*A LOT* of extra money_) to buy another *Mac* device or try and find another laptop that does not have* Windows 11* plastered on it!!


You'd probably have to look into the used laptop market if you're looking for a Windows laptop without Windows 11.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 28, 2022)

zlloyd1 said:


> This thing is horrible and does not seem to be compatible with anything that used to work on *Windows* platforms.


I hate to sound negative, but either you're doing something wrong or there is something very wrong with that laptop. I have had zero compatibility issues with Windows 11. In fact, there are things from the Windows XP/7 era that run perfectly on 11 that never ran at all on 10.



windwhirl said:


> It was never said it would work with Google Play, Microsoft said back then they were working with Amazon. Also, I think the Android subsystem is only available for Insiders, so not available for stable release yet.


This. It was a planned feature but there was never a rock-solid date for release.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Jul 28, 2022)

Sounds to me like you have S mode turned on...


----------



## anfazi54 (Jul 28, 2022)

Idk for the planning upgrade to W11, coz many library for my research or work still not support


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 28, 2022)

anfazi54 said:


> Idk for the planning upgrade to W11, coz many library for my research or work still not support


Interesting. Just not officially supported or won't work at all?


----------



## Shrek (Jul 28, 2022)

On Windows 11 21H2 (22000) it is enough to remove the appraiserres.dll file for installation on an unsupported PC

However, this does not seem to work on 22622


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 28, 2022)

Just install anything but that version then it should update fine once the next build in September comes



Shrek said:


> Using the appraiserres.dll file from the Windows 10 install seems to let the 22622 install proceed.


of course. M$ hasn't changed much from 10/11


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 29, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Sounds to me like you have S mode turned on...


That could be..



anfazi54 said:


> Idk for the planning upgrade to W11, coz many library for my research or work still not support


Do yourself a favor, if you have a spare SSD/HDD, take out your current OS drive, put in the spare and install 11 on it to try it out and see how you like it. If you do like it, then you will know what you'll be in for. If you don't, nothing lost, put your main drive back in and all is well.


----------



## izy (Jul 29, 2022)

Did microsoft added an option to ungroup icons on taskbar yet? Its the only thing that keeps me going windows11. (and the right click menu)


----------



## mechtech (Jul 29, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I am a very casual user, so as long as I can access Zoom, LibreOffice, Firefox, Chrome, and Steam games... I literally have no need for Windows anymore. In fact, I may be making a full transition, 100% usage to Linux Mint within the next 6 months. Just lazy at the moment. M$ isn't a monopoly anymore, Linux Mint is very user friendly, so yeah it is just time for me to move on in full.


Indeed.  With the support games are getting with steam/linux, I may do that with this 1700 cpu system, since it isn't "officially supported" by MS.  I have used Mint way back and even then it was decent considering everything.


----------



## anfazi54 (Jul 29, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Interesting. Just not officially supported or won't work at all?


It's just not officially supported yet


----------



## Shrek (Jul 29, 2022)

For those people that might be annoyed by the Windows 11 22H2 watermark
"System Requirements Not Met"
How to Remove "System Requirements Not Met" Watermark in Windows 11 (winaero.com)


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 29, 2022)

Shrek said:


> For those people that might be annoyed by the Windows 11 22H2
> "System Requirements Not Met" watermark
> How to Remove "System Requirements Not Met" Watermark in Windows 11 (winaero.com)


I don't have that on my system. Hmm is it bc I'm using the explorer patch?


----------



## Shrek (Jul 29, 2022)

Actually, I installed it on a test machine first and there was no watermark, so I guess it depends (on what, I don't know).


----------



## Ripcord (Jul 29, 2022)

izy said:


> Did microsoft added an option to ungroup icons on taskbar yet? Its the only thing that keeps me going windows11. (and the right click menu)


no they have not


----------



## mechtech (Jul 30, 2022)

Is windows 11-like close enough for this thread??   









						Zorin OS Pro - Zorin OS
					

Zorin OS Pro brings together the most advanced Open Source software so you can unleash the full potential of your computer.




					zorin.com


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 30, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Is windows 11-like close enough for this thread??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a nice OS but not very pleasing to some. Linux MINT similar to Windows 7


----------



## Psychoholic (Jul 30, 2022)

I've been on 11 since pretty much release day for alder lake. 
The only thing i miss is ungrouping taskbar icons.

I already had my taskbar icons centered on windows 10 (Just makes sense on an ultrawide)
right click is easy enough fixed with a registry edit.


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 30, 2022)

personally, one thing that kinda irks me about the taskbar is this:





I don't like the system tray icons hiding under the arrow at the left end. I want the system to show me the entire system tray, always.



mechtech said:


> Is windows 11-like close enough for this thread??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See first post:


lexluthermiester said:


> This is NOT the place to promote Linux. Linux has its own forum section and discussions of such should be taken there.


----------



## MachineLearning (Jul 30, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> personally, one thing that kinda irks me about the taskbar is this:
> View attachment 256468
> 
> I don't like the system tray icons hiding under the arrow at the left end. I want the system to show me the entire system tray, always.
> ...











						Windows 11, taskbar corner overflow, show all tray icons
					

In Windows 11 there seem to be no (standard/user-friendly) way to set the option of always showing all the tray icons (Taskbar corner overflow, as it is now called in Settings). It only allows you to




					superuser.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 30, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> I don't like the system tray icons hiding under the arrow at the left end. I want the system to show me the entire system tray, always.


That is a selectable option. In Settings->Personalization->Taskbar.



Dragging icons out of the popup menu onto the taskbar has the same effect.



mechtech said:


> Is windows 11-like close enough for this thread??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No. While ZorinOS is a solid option, this is not the thread for that type of discussion. This thread is about Windows 11, exclusively.


----------



## P4-630 (Jul 30, 2022)

Shrek said:


> For those people that might be annoyed by the Windows 11 22H2 watermark
> "System Requirements Not Met"
> How to Remove "System Requirements Not Met" Watermark in Windows 11 (winaero.com)



Thanks but not needed


----------



## windwhirl (Jul 31, 2022)

MachineLearning said:


> Windows 11, taskbar corner overflow, show all tray icons
> 
> 
> In Windows 11 there seem to be no (standard/user-friendly) way to set the option of always showing all the tray icons (Taskbar corner overflow, as it is now called in Settings). It only allows you to
> ...





lexluthermiester said:


> That is a selectable option. In Settings->Personalization->Taskbar.
> View attachment 256473
> Dragging icons out of the popup menu onto the taskbar has the same effect.




yeah, I know I can do that, it just irks me that in Windows 10 I didn't have to bother, I just set the option to always show all tray icons and that was it for forever basically. On Windows 11 every time a new thing gets a slot in the tray (or every time Discord has an update), I have to go into Settings and check the sliders.

EDIT: Nevermind, I see it now, @MachineLearning. I'm just on answer first read later mode it seems, sorry about that.

EDIT2: I'm on Insider dev build, so we'll see if that cool fix lasts for a good time.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Jul 31, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> I have to go into Settings and check the sliders.


Or just drag it to the taskbar. Not that difficult. But I understand your complaint and agree.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 1, 2022)

Bypass Internet Connection prompt WIN 11 "Restart required" after you enter the text

*LINK*



​


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 1, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Bypass Internet Connection prompt WIN 11 "Restart required" after you enter the text
> 
> *LINK*
> 
> ...


btw, fake@fake was still working a few builds back.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 1, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> btw, fake@fake was still working a few builds back.


Still is.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 2, 2022)

Do you guys have KB5015882 installed? I read it can break the start menu?

Edit: Got it installed, no issues.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Do you guys have KB5015882 installed? I read it can break the start menu?
> 
> Edit: Got it installed, no issues.


usually broken updates are recalled fast, then sent back out fixed not long after
The problem is websites posting the 'news' never update the fact it got fixed...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 3, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Do you guys have KB5015882 installed? I read it can break the start menu?
> 
> Edit: Got it installed, no issues.


I haven't seen any issues. Anyone here who have?


Mussels said:


> usually broken updates are recalled fast, then sent back out fixed not long after
> The problem is websites posting the 'news' never update the fact it got fixed...


This has been a thing increasingly common as time marches on..


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 5, 2022)

I noticed last night.

This Is auto installed tik tok and a few other bits of tat.

That's new that shits the plague IMHO wtaf.

Pervasive as anything even the idiots at YouTube are pushing tik tok big time.

Arse.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 5, 2022)

Hi,
Funny one here 









						Microsoft is testing a new design for Windows 11's Shut down dialog
					

Windows 11 launched last year and if you’ve already downloaded and installed it, you’re probably aware of the fact that the operating system is far from finished. Unlike Windows 7 and older versions, Windows 11 still feels like a work in progress. The company is continuing to add new features...




					www.windowslatest.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Funny one here
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not really new. It's similar to the dialogue from the NT/2K days. It's got a fresh coat of paint, but it's the same thing. I like it.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 5, 2022)

Like..... Wasn't there a way to have that drop down box? Like was there a setting or say theme. I can't remember


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 5, 2022)

Hi,
I still use win+x and type uu to shut down.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I still use win+x and type uu to shut down.


I use the dialogue built into the OpenShell menu.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 5, 2022)

You mean


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 5, 2022)

Hi,
No I don't use openshell 
Only explorerpatcher and boatload of reg files.
win-x menu is just fine plus disabling hibernation with cmd.

Can't use win+x on 7 have to use old trusty winkey/ right arrow/ enter.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 5, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> You mean


No, I mean;


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 5, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Like..... Wasn't there a way to have that drop down box? Like was there a setting or say theme. I can't remember



In the desktop, without any windows in focus, you can just do Alt+F4 and it will bring up the dialog box mentioned in the article.



Other than that, you can right click the start menu icon to bring up this:





Or go the usual route of opening the Start menu and bringing up the shutdown options from the power icon


----------



## bobbybluz (Aug 5, 2022)

I still use the old shortcuts: shutdown -s -t 0 for shutdown and shutdown -r -t 0 for restart. Create them, one click and that's all you need to do.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 5, 2022)

I just simply press the power button to start or to shut down my PC...


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 5, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I just simply press the power button to start or to shut down my PC...


Hi,
The hell you say


----------



## Mussels (Aug 7, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I noticed last night.
> 
> This Is auto installed tik tok and a few other bits of tat.
> 
> ...


From what i googled, the app does not get installed - you just got an ad for it, a shortcut essentially.

They've got the android support working, and want people to know the apps are available when traditionally they haven't been


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> The hell you say


Hey, tried to send you a PM and couldn't. PM me will ya...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> From what i googled, the app does not get installed - you just got an ad for it, a shortcut essentially.
> 
> They've got the android support working, and want people to know the apps are available when traditionally they haven't been


That's a relief Ty I didn't realise it was a advert.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> That's a relief Ty I didn't realise it was a advert.


You can turn that crap off.

WinAeroTweaker;








						Winaero Tweaker
					

Winaero Tweaker is a free app for all versions of Windows that lets you adjust (i.e. tweak) hidden secret settings that Microsoft does not let you adjust



					winaero.com
				






That and plenty of other excellent options.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> You can turn that crap off.
> 
> WinAeroTweaker;
> 
> ...


I usually use a new OS as is just so I know these things but Ty.
Actually my windows 11 pc isn't actually my fully trusted pc either at this time.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 7, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> I usually use a new OS as is just so I know these things but Ty.
> Actually my windows 11 pc isn't actually my fully trusted pc either at this time.


Hi,
A all in one reg file here to disable all of it to on this tutorial








						Disable Ads in Windows 11  Tutorial
					

Windows 11 includes ads by default in the form of Microsoft promoting its own services and apps. These ads can include fun facts, tips, tricks, and suggestions within the UI of Windows 11.  Some people may find these ads helpful, while others may find them annoying.  This tutorial will show you...




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> A all in one reg file here to disable all of it to on this tutorial
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't seen any ad yet in my OS.... (I'm using windows 11 Pro OEM since end of May)
Maybe M$ is nagging you with it if your hardware isn't officially supported...


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 7, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Haven't seen any ad yet in my OS.... (I'm using windows 11 Pro OEM since end of May)
> Maybe M$ is nagging you with it if your hardware isn't officially supported...


Hi,
I haven't seen any adds either yet but I really don't use 11 but I do try to keep track of reg files to add to my large collection


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 7, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Haven't seen any ad yet in my OS.... (I'm using windows 11 Pro OEM since end of May)
> Maybe M$ is nagging you with it if your hardware isn't officially supported...


I haven't gotten ads in Explorer, but:
1-I'm not in the US, so it might be that ads are targeted geographically
2-I already have a 365 subscription linked to my account, so not much else they can sell me.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 7, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Haven't seen any ad yet in my OS.... (I'm using windows 11 Pro OEM since end of May)
> Maybe M$ is nagging you with it if your hardware isn't officially supported...


It was not what you would typically describe as an advert, it downloaded tik tok as a app to use, I don't know if it was fully installed, I have no account or use for tik tok, it got removed sharpish.

I'm in the UK, on a standard not messed with 11 install.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 7, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> It was not what you would typically describe as an advert, it downloaded tik tok as a app to use, I don't know if it was fully installed, I have no account or use for tik tok, it got removed sharpish.
> 
> I'm in the UK, on a standard not messed with 11 install.


Hi,
Yeah tiktok juvenile bs


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 7, 2022)

I'm guessing you have to be sign in for the Ads but nevertheless I haven't seen any either. Would the  explorer patch remove them as well?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 7, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> I'm guessing you have to be sign in for the Ads but nevertheless I haven't seen any either


It's not a commercial run or banner, or typical advert it just pre loads some apps, check your app list, see what is there.


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 7, 2022)

Hi,
New apps come from a couple setting
If you have office and get updates for other products this also installs new apps checking for updates.

It's easy to open office and have it check for updates.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Aug 7, 2022)

W10 has these too. Spotify, for example, would show up in start menu but not install until you tried to open it.


----------



## windwhirl (Aug 7, 2022)

TheoneandonlyMrK said:


> It's not a commercial run or banner, or typical advert it just pre loads some apps, check your app list, see what is there.


Ah, that happens to me when I log into the system for the first time, right after the install. It's normal. Once removed they don't show up again and you don't get more of those ever. At least I never did, even after years of not doing a clean install.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 7, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Ah, that happens to me when I log into the system for the first time, right after the install. It's normal. Once removed they don't show up again and you don't get more of those ever. At least I never did, even after years of not doing a clean install.


Well I would say I have cleared it out before and then this turned up, I tend to check because random ass RGB software also continuously gets installed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> A all in one reg file here to disable all of it to on this tutorial
> 
> 
> ...


That works too. I like WinAeroTweaker as it has a ton of functions all wrapped up in one utility.



P4-630 said:


> Haven't seen any ad yet in my OS.... (I'm using windows 11 Pro OEM since end of May)
> Maybe M$ is nagging you with it if your hardware isn't officially supported...


You may not have triggered the ads and unwanted apps functionality yet.



theFOoL said:


> I'm guessing you have to be sign in for the Ads but nevertheless I haven't seen any either. *Would the  explorer patch remove them as well?*


Maybe?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That works too. I like WinAeroTweaker as it has a ton of functions all wrapped up in one utility.
> 
> 
> You many not have triggered the ads and unwanted apps functionality yet.
> ...


Hi,
Yeah I try to limit the amount of utilities and just use reg file instead when I can 

Explorer patcher kills some not sure about all you'd have to ask him on elevenforum

Think this is the creator ?





						New Version of ExplorerPatcher
					

with ExplorerPatcher version 22000.778.47.2 when clicking file explorer in the taskbar desktop is reset without enabling file explorer  my installed windows version is 22621.232  Most of the problems I had came from windows updates than explorerpatcher.  Also it is clearly stated that the...




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Yeah I try to limit the amount of utilities and just use reg file instead when I can


That's a good rule of thumb, one which I follow. Got a lot of .reg files that I run on each install. However, I do keep a very short list of utilities to use regularly, WinAeroTweaker is one of them.

As many people know, I am very careful(some have called me paranoid) about what I run on my systems. I don't run anything until it's been vetted on an isolated test system for deep observation. So for me to promote a utility means that it has been put through my unique brand of security testing and has been found worthy, or at the very least, harmless.

So when I recommend things, you can count on me having tested it extensively and have good faith that such will do no harm.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 7, 2022)

If anyone here Wants to talk to him,  I think *THIS *_is him_


Plus new build of the Patch *LINK*


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 9, 2022)

Does anybody besides me having issues where I have to turn off my Wi-Fi in the classic control panel for it to actually connect properly?  I have a msata pcb wifi card (on the road will be home to edit for card model soon) "AC-7260"


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 10, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Does anybody besides me having issues where I have to turn off my Wi-Fi in the classic control panel for it to actually connect properly?  I have a msata pcb wifi card (on the road will be home to edit for card model soon) "AC-7260"


I'm not. Is this a neww issue as of a recent update?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 11, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> W10 has these too. Spotify, for example, would show up in start menu but not install until you tried to open it.


Yup this is it - they're just shortcuts until you click it

With fast enough internet you might not even notice it wasnt actually installed

These seem like full installs:
(To be fair, paint actually is installed)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Yup this is it - they're just shortcuts until you click it
> 
> With fast enough internet you might not even notice it wasnt actually installed
> 
> ...


I leave Paint because it can be useful. The other three along with a bunch of other crap gets removed.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Aug 17, 2022)

been a long time I'm on the beta program and windows 11 v22622.575 maybe there will be an update today I don't know. I've been trying to fix Winget for several days now I did a dumb thing when it came up with the license agreement I thought it was something else trying to install didn't really read it and said no that messed it up couldn't get it to work for days even uninstalled it and reinstalled it from the store didn't work then I went to GitHub and downloaded it and ran it and it asked if I wanted to reinstall I said yes and now working good one thing to everyone else who wants  to try it if you don't accept the license it breaks it and you have to reinstall it to fix I learn the hard way lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Aug 17, 2022)

This will be my last post in this thread. My signature says it all.  Take care everyone, I am moving on from Windows permanently. I just don't have any need anymore, sorry to those of you that do.


----------



## Desktopstu (Aug 17, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a good rule of thumb, one which I follow. Got a lot of .reg files that I run on each install. However, I do keep a very short list of utilities to use regularly, WinAeroTweaker is one of them.
> 
> As many people know, I am very careful(some have called me paranoid) about what I run on my systems. I don't run anything until it's been vetted on an isolated test system for deep observation. So for me to promote a utility means that it has been put through my unique brand of security testing and has been found worthy, or at the very least, harmless.
> 
> So when I recommend things, you can count on me having tested it extensively and have good faith that such will do no harm.


I just downloaded WinAero tweaker. Never heard of it before. Yhank you.


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 17, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Does anybody besides me having issues where I have to turn off my Wi-Fi in the classic control panel for it to actually connect properly?


No issues here, onboard Intel Wi-Fi 6E AX210


----------



## Desktopstu (Aug 17, 2022)

Windows have always put bloat ware on their installations, it doesnt bother me as the first thing i do on any new install is remove everything I or my customers dont want.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Aug 18, 2022)

Desktopstu said:


> I just downloaded WinAero tweaker. Never heard of it before. Yhank you.


You're welcome! Enjoy. If you need a bit of help understand some of the functions and feature, don't hesitate to ask. There is no shame in not knowing and we're all friends here.

BTW, Welcome to TPU!


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Sep 29, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> W10 has these too. Spotify, for example, would show up in start menu but not install until you tried to open it.


Just had this happening to me after a W10 update this week , spotify showing up on the taskbar 
It seems I have a MS app-installation app running in the background , while I have only the security app enabled to run in the background.

Oh , Windows android app support came to my country , that's why: Windows 11 Android Apps Support comes to 31 countries


Also noticed some changes by MS to my live account , and getting ads and spam mails all of a sudden on my android phone. Damn you MS.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Sep 29, 2022)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Also noticed some changes by MS to my live account , and getting ads and spam mails all of a sudden on my android phone. Damn you MS.


This is why I don't have and likely never will have a microsoft account.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Sep 29, 2022)

Heads up! The 22H2 ISO comes with the "botch-Tuesday" from August, IIRC. SFC, TMK, will report corrupted files on a clean install and it's because CBS reports corrupted Bluetooth file(s)!


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 7, 2022)

__





						Options to Optimize Gaming Performance in Windows 11  - Microsoft Support
					






					prod.support.services.microsoft.com


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting that they give a guide to this directly.

We should make @W1zzard test them out, before and after


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 8, 2022)

but this doesn't kill it on any AMD system I tested
it still reports virtualization based security is "running" 
the only way to kill it is to disable SVM in the bios


----------



## Chrispy_ (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm still not seeing any reason to run W11 on a gaming machine, and after a year of running it as a daily on my laptops, I can't really say there's a single improvement in the UI that makes it worth bothering with. If you are a gamer and run into scheduler issues with W10 and alder lake, you can adjust processor affinity for that game, but you'd need to be a gamer with enough productivity reasons to leave the E-cores enabled in the first place...

I have tried not to "revert" it to W10 behaviour so that I can learn and adjust to the interface changes, but as someone who is daily'ing both OSes, using W10 is easy and using W11 is still annoying as hell. I've almost stopped thinking about how dumb all the extra clicks to get to things is, but it's just awkward and clumsy in daily use and no amount of 'getting used to it' will change that.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 8, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> I'm still not seeing any reason to run W11 on a gaming machine, and after a year of running it as a daily on my laptops, I can't really say there's a single improvement in the UI that makes it worth bothering with. If you are a gamer and run into scheduler issues with W10 and alder lake, you can adjust processor affinity for that game, but you'd need to be a gamer with enough productivity reasons to leave the E-cores enabled in the first place...
> 
> I have tried not to "revert" it to W10 behaviour so that I can learn and adjust to the interface changes, but as someone who is daily'ing both OSes, using W10 is easy and using W11 is still annoying as hell. I've almost stopped thinking about how dumb all the extra clicks to get to things is, but it's just awkward and clumsy in daily use and no amount of 'getting used to it' will change that.


The better app pinning to corners of the screens, better multi monitor support, better gaming support when games are minimised or windowed....

none of that?
The system wide dark theme?

the 10% higher number?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Oct 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Interesting that they give a guide to this directly.


I think it is a good idea. Microsoft has finally learned (or maybe is still learning - or finally came to their senses and just accepted it) that some users are going to dink with settings no matter how difficult Microsoft makes it. And some users are going to ignore warnings of potential problems no matter how stern the warnings. It is like putting a juicy bone in front of the dog, then telling him to leave it. Or putting a fresh, *"HOT"* out of the oven chocolate chip cookie on the edge of the table in front of Junior, telling him it is still too *"HOT"*, then leaving the room. 

So, if some folks are going to dink with settings anyway, why not show them how to do it safely? It just makes sense to me. 

Because what always happens when folks make changes without learning what they are doing first, then something goes wrong? They blame Microsoft!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2022)

Bill_Bright said:


> Microsoft has finally learned (or maybe is still learning - or finally came to their senses and just accepted it) that some users are going to dink with settings no matter how difficult Microsoft makes it.


We can only hope.


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 8, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> I have tried not to "revert" it to W10 behaviour so that I can learn and adjust to the interface changes, but as someone who is daily'ing both OSes, using W10 is easy and using W11 is still annoying as hell. I've almost stopped thinking about how dumb all the extra clicks to get to things is, but it's just awkward and clumsy in daily use and no amount of 'getting used to it' will change that.



I just cannot imagine using W11 beyond a few critical driver installs without reverting to W10 file explorer.  My honest appraisal is certain features were intended for network managed business users.  They fully expect, and graciously make it utterly transparent to anyone else, how to rid their machine of these unwanted behaviors. 

At least in 22H2 they began the process of reinstating folder thumbnails which otherwise required a lengthy runaround for every single folder.  Now just need to get the classic File Explorer ribbon back on this version.  Appears they nulled previously working registry change.  



Chrispy_ said:


> I'm still not seeing any reason to run W11 on a gaming machine, and after a year of running it as a daily on my laptops, I can't really say there's a single improvement in the UI that makes it worth bothering with. If you are a gamer and run into scheduler issues with W10 and alder lake, you can adjust processor affinity for that game, but you'd need to be a gamer with enough productivity reasons to leave the E-cores enabled in the first place...



Again with the UI!!!!  (OK, you started with it)

Seriously, it is easy to undo any changes so just fix it before the mental strain overwhelms.  While you're in there do a blanket job covering as many of the business oriented ills as possible.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Oct 8, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> I just cannot imagine using W11 beyond a few critical driver installs without reverting to W10 file explorer.  My honest appraisal is certain features were intended for network managed business users.  They fully expect, and graciously make it utterly transparent to anyone else, how to rid their machine of these unwanted behaviors.
> 
> At least in 22H2 they began the process of reinstating folder thumbnails which otherwise required a lengthy runaround for every single folder.  Now just need to get the classic File Explorer ribbon back on this version.  Appears they nulled previously working registry change.
> 
> ...


I use 11 and 10, and I don't get the drama personally, I have no issues with either.

And IMHO 11's file explorer is more versatile and it's ui and io simply better.

But I am 6+ months in and used to it.

There's things that were easier to find before but I miss nothing.

Not negating your opinion just offering mine.

I didn't like it initially.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 8, 2022)

The only thing is , I've tried to install samsung NVMe drivers but for some reason it keeps using the M$ drivers after a restart....  
I just leave it then, it just works anyway....


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 8, 2022)

I've actually now grown to like 11 without the explorer patch and so forth. I've made ISO UEFI and MBR. Life's good

Although of course will make another drive for just testing and stuff


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 8, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> Again with the UI!!!! (OK, you started with it)


That is the main reason I like Win11. The changes and refinements to the UI are what make 11 for me. I'll never go back to 10. I'd sooner go back to Windows 7(which I still prefer) than back to 10.


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 8, 2022)

For my use case clicking four times to get to something as simple as "New Folder" that had a nice folder shaped button is absurd.  Same with "Undo."  

Those are the nice friendly easily discussed issues.  Copy/Paste is a nightmare without reverting to a sane right click menu layout.  Who in their right mind would reduce their functionality to the point you have to click and pull your mouse to the very bottom of a list twice.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is the main reason I like Win11. The changes and refinements to the UI are what make 11 for me. I'll never go back to 10. I'd sooner go back to Windows 7(which I still prefer) than back to 10.



I really like the deep dive technical stuff. Working in the industry I cant and try not to focus on things like GUI. A good engineer can and should use the OS right for the job and these things don't really matter. All of that said.

Does that apply to gamers or even tech enthusiasts? Not always no.

I do actually enjoy the 11 UI though I have adapted pretty well to whatever this era is called with the minimalistic GUI's. Salt to taste though because I loved Vista. I like pretty clear shit.


----------



## Frick (Oct 8, 2022)

So a question: is it possible to go back to Win10 if I install Win11? I'm tempted to try it just because, but if I dislike it I'd want to be able to go back.


----------



## Psychoholic (Oct 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is the main reason I like Win11. The changes and refinements to the UI are what make 11 for me. I'll never go back to 10. I'd sooner go back to Windows 7(which I still prefer) than back to 10.



Same here, I prefer the UI over win10.  

Especially the centered Icons on the task bar (I was doing this already in windows 10 via third party software)  It just makes sense on an ultrawide.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 8, 2022)

Frick said:


> So a question: is it possible to go back to Win10 if I install Win11? I'm tempted to try it just because, but if I dislike it I'd want to be able to go back.



I went back, but it is a lot more work than going forward; but I went back because my machine was not officially supported, not because I didn't like Windows 11.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 9, 2022)

When do ya think M$ will have it where the Rufus bypass will no longer work?


----------



## Shrek (Oct 9, 2022)

It may be the other way round

My Window's update says
"This PC doesn't currently meet the minimum system requirements to run Windows 11"

I think they are leaving the door open to maybe offering Windows 11 to old machines, or perhaps it's just wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 9, 2022)

If you are not on 22H2 then you can DL the latest and create a bypass with Rufus and just double click on the setup via the USB created


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 9, 2022)

Shrek said:


> My Window's update says
> "This PC doesn't currently meet the minimum system requirements to run Windows 11"



What version?

I successfully updated machines running a few older versions quite recently.  i5-4690 HP EliteDesk G2 and a laptop over a decade old to name but two.


In general the UI is better on 11 than 10.  They just keep playing the game where you eventually accept something of lower worth by implementing abstract changes that never quite make the turn towards better features.  Ostensibly to patch overwhelmingly large security issues and create parity with mobile.  Not sure about anyone else, but I use a desktop considerably differently than any mobile architecture device.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 9, 2022)

I have updated my Core 2 machines to Windows 11 and it runs great, but I wanted it to be supported so I went back to Windows 10 on my main machine.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 9, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I have updated my Core 2 machines to Windows 11 and it runs great, but I wanted it to be supported so I went back to Windows 10 on my main machine.


To my knowledge as long as you are on the bypass you'll be OK well I am at least on my Modded Xeon E5450


----------



## Shrek (Oct 9, 2022)

Then the watermark turned up, but I found a way to suppress that, and then it finally dawned on me that this was not the route for a machine I depended on for work.

I'm looking forward to Windows 10 22H2; I know there are ways to turn it on right now, but I no longer want to be on the bleeding edge for my main machine.

I still have Windows 11 on a spare Core 2 duo machine, and it runs well.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 9, 2022)

Heck I have windows 11 22H2 on this pc with a AMD AM3 Phenom ll Black Edition 3.5GHZ 8GB RAM runs great


----------



## Shrek (Oct 9, 2022)

My Son has a Phenom II with 16GB, but running Windows 10 as he would not be happy with the need to play tricks for Windows 11


----------



## MarsM4N (Oct 9, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They recommend to turn off a _"*security feature*"_ which they advertised as the big selling point for _Win11_. Can't make this $h1t up! 










						Microsoft Provides New Performance Tips for Windows 11 Gamers
					

Turning off both VMP and HVCI officially get the green flag.




					www.tomshardware.com
				




_"Frustratingly, Microsoft provides no hint as to what kinds of performance benefits turning off HVCI and/or VMP might deliver. We have a hunch that the difference in performance with these security options toggled on or off will be *approximately 5 to 10%*. Our guesstimate is based on some early testing within the first week of the Windows 11 launch, toggling Microsoft's Virtualization-Based Security (VBS) and HVCI and noting performance deltas - but things could be different now."_










						Windows 11 2022 Update causing games to stutter and frame rates to drop
					

Gaming PCs are running into issues after installing the Windows 11 2022 Update.




					www.windowscentral.com
				




And another headline from 2 weeks ago. I am still baffled that some outlets (TPU, cough) still use *Win11* for their *benchmark reviews*.  It's been proven over & over again that _Win11_ is a _"*Beta OS*"_, plagued with bugs and unable to provide consistent data for benchmarks. Reviewers should stick with Win10 for their reviews, as *76.43% (!)* of gamers according to the *Steam Hardware Survey* still do. As long as it isn't hitting a 50.1% adoption rate you shouldn't even consider using it as a reverence.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 9, 2022)

Shrek said:


> It may be the other way round
> 
> My Window's update says
> "This PC doesn't currently meet the minimum system requirements to run Windows 11"
> ...


Because you can add a TPM 2.0 module or change a BIOS setting on most platforms to get it working


Interestingly, both those features are *off* on my PC by default



MarsM4N said:


> And another headline from 2 weeks ago. I am still baffled that some outlets (TPU, cough) still use *Win11* for their *benchmark reviews*.  It's been proven over & over again that _Win11_ is a _"*Beta OS*"_, plagued with bugs and unable to provide consistent data for benchmarks. Reviewers should stick with Win10 for their reviews, as *76.43% (!)* of gamers according to the *Steam Hardware Survey* still do. As long as it isn't hitting a 50.1% adoption rate you shouldn't even consider using it as a reverence.


That's an insane viewpoint. If you buy new hardware you *NEED* 11 to use it properly.


----------



## OneMoar (Oct 9, 2022)

TPM is only required for install you can turn it off afterward with no consequence
or just bypass the check at install using rufus there is zero downside to this as far as I have found everything works as expected the requirement is there to force OEMS to adopt it

windows 11 has no performance 'issues'  with virtualization based security disabled (amd being terrible at everything platform related notwithstanding)
most of the time windows 11 accually runs better given its better thread scheduler and support for BIG.little processor architectures

if you don't like the shell install startisallback ( https://www.startallback.com/ is 100% reliable and have ZERO ISSUES I have deployed it to machines in production and have never experienced a signal crash )

but if you decide to stick to 10,  fine just don't expect any new bells and whistles to get backported


----------



## MarsM4N (Oct 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> That's an insane viewpoint. If you buy new hardware you *NEED* 11 to use it properly.



Right. Guess *76.43%* of gamers have to be _"insane"_ for sticking with _Win10_. __ If _Win11_ is such a banger the adoption rate would be *WAY* higher. It's a *FREE* upgrade after all.

And how in the world do you want to use new hardware *"properly"* when the OS is crippling the performance? At this point you basically have to put a **disclaimer* on every hardware benchmark review that you have to disable this and that to archive claimed performance, to not install a _Win11_ update, etc. Not seeing anything like that mentioned in reviews. Instead folks have to dig around on the web to find out & fiddle around to fix Microsoft's mess like _"*Beta Testers*"_. It's absolutely laughable.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 9, 2022)

If I use Rufus to bypass the TPM requirement and install Windows 11 on my nephew's pre-built, a 3600X currently running Windows 10, will it receive updates and behave just like any other machine that met the TPM requirement by default? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2022)

Mr McC said:


> If I use Rufus to bypass the TPM requirement and install Windows 11 on my nephew's pre-built, a 3600X currently running Windows 10, will it receive updates and behave just like any other machine that met the TPM requirement by default? Thanks in advance.


until it doesnt* thats the risk you take using the bypass.

"my engine worked until it didnt" MS can push a build or kernel update in which the way these mechanisms are handled changes. At any time.

The biggest issue I see in this thread and others like it around the internet are that members always say "it worked when I...";  "I havent seen any problems with...." and all of that is great, but its subjective, and can change.

There is absolutely nothing about the bypass' that make it absolute in anyway.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 9, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> until it doesnt* thats the risk you take using the bypass.
> 
> "my engine worked until it didnt" MS can push a build or kernel update in which the way these mechanisms are handled changes. At any time.
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 9, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah windows does checks for updates a lot unless disabled so doing checks on machines compatibility is done to for drivers...
Deeper compatibility checks "appraiserres.dill" have been done only before installing but this can change anytime.

Best to turn off updates and deal with updates as needed being prepared to do the alterations as needed 
I have no problem not checking/ installing updates unlike others I'm actually used to it 

Ran into this earlier if anyone is interested 








						Add Microsoft account to Local account for Hybrid account in Windows 11  Tutorial
					

A Microsoft account (MSA) is a good choice if a user wants to use the same account on multiple devices, or wants to make it easy to use all / any Microsoft services. Setting up a preinstalled Windows 10 on a new device, after a clean install, or creating a new user on existing Windows...




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 9, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> until it doesnt* thats the risk you take using the bypass.
> 
> "my engine worked until it didnt" MS can push a build or kernel update in which the way these mechanisms are handled changes. At any time.
> 
> ...



No disagreeing once a copy of 11 goes bad there is no fixing it.  The issue here with your work machine was always support for corporate procurement schedules didn't align with your hardware.  



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yeah windows does checks for updates a lot unless disabled so doing checks on machines compatibility is done to for drivers...
> Deeper compatibility checks "appraiserres.dill" have been done only before installing but this can change anytime.
> 
> ...



Again with the corporate line of reasoning.  Stable updating months or years out of sequence appears to offer the most pleasant experience.  Once you permanently remove ability to install most updates and any driver life gets much better.  When you wait things out long enough to get service packs life is much easier as well.


----------



## windwhirl (Oct 9, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> And another headline from 2 weeks ago. I am still baffled that some outlets (TPU, cough) still use *Win11* for their *benchmark reviews*.  It's been proven over & over again that _Win11_ is a _"*Beta OS*"_, plagued with bugs and unable to provide consistent data for benchmarks. Reviewers should stick with Win10 for their reviews, as *76.43% (!)* of gamers according to the *Steam Hardware Survey* still do. As long as it isn't hitting a 50.1% adoption rate you shouldn't even consider using it as a reverence


I'll correct that 76.43 for 68.49%.

Even so, Windows 11's slow uptake is mostly caused by it blocking the upgrade path for most users that don't have a system compliant with Microsoft's recommendations. And the OS is just a year old after all, so a 25% market share with that restriction is pretty good regardless.



Mussels said:


> That's an insane viewpoint. If you buy new hardware you *NEED* 11 to use it properly.


I'd partially disagree. If you're going Intel, yes. On AMD not really.



MarsM4N said:


> They recommend to turn off a _"*security feature*"_ which they advertised as the big selling point for _Win11_. Can't make this $h1t up!


People are doing it regardless, so why not, as Bill Bright said, try to show them how to do it without accidentally breaking something else along the way?

Ngl, after years of running my daily driver *exclusively* on Windows Insider Dev builds and having very few noteworthy issues (and nearly all of them my fault) , my opinion is that most issues are caused by people touching stuff without knowing what they are doing.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2022)

Solaris17 said:


> I really like the deep dive technical stuff.


That should be another reason why you should like 11. There have been many refinements to the core of the OS that make it the more desirable option.


Solaris17 said:


> Working in the industry I cant and try not to focus on things like GUI.


While that's a fair point, the UI and how easy it is(or not) to use can make or break an OS.


Solaris17 said:


> A good engineer can and should use the OS right for the job and these things don't really matter.


I would agree with this in principle. One must consider the usability of same. Right for the job or not, if it's a pain or cumbersome to use, it's unacceptable. Compared to Windows 7, Windows 8, 8.1 and 10 are all unacceptable. Windows 11, takes things back toward the Windows 7 design school of thought. While it still needs more work toward that end, it's easily better than everything inbetween it and 7.


Solaris17 said:


> Salt to taste though because I loved Vista.


Right there with you. Vista's problems where not in it's UI. Once the technical problems were resolved, it was excellent. But Windows 7 was just around the corner and highly anticipated.



nomdeplume said:


> No disagreeing once a copy of 11 goes bad there is no fixing it.


I have to disagree there. One of the reasons I love 11 thus far is how robust it is. I have tried to crash 11 to an unrecoverable state and have only succeeded once. Even then a recovery install got everything back up and running. Even 7 wasn't this robust, nor was 10. The Enterprise versions of 10 could be crippled with marginal effort. 11 is far more difficult to cripple and is generally easy to recover.



Psychoholic said:


> Especially the centered Icons on the task bar (I was doing this already in windows 10 via third party software) It just makes sense on an ultrawide.


I still prefer them on the traditional left location, but it's nice for people to have that option. I also still use Open Shell(Classic Shell replacement) as a default menu system.


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 9, 2022)

Source code for Alder Lake BIOS was posted to GitHub
					

Some Twitter users seem to think that the code originated from 4chan. It made its way onto GitHub yesterday and before it was taken down earlier this...




					www.techspot.com
				




does this mean AMD is still the security king of CPU's for Windows 11?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Source code for Alder Lake BIOS was posted to GitHub
> 
> 
> Some Twitter users seem to think that the code originated from 4chan. It made its way onto GitHub yesterday and before it was taken down earlier this...
> ...


No. It just means that someone leaked the Intel bios code. I personally think that kind of code should be open for public inspection anyway.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Source code for Alder Lake BIOS was posted to GitHub
> 
> 
> Some Twitter users seem to think that the code originated from 4chan. It made its way onto GitHub yesterday and before it was taken down earlier this...
> ...



Lol? That’s just part of and not even the entirety of just the design specifications


----------



## Sombreuil (Oct 10, 2022)

For a new build, is there a difference between downloading Windows 10 and then updating it to Windows 11, and downloading Windows 11 directly?

First option seems to be more handy in case I don't like Windows 11, I'd just need to reinstall Windows 10.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2022)

MarsM4N said:


> Right. Guess *76.43%* of gamers have to be _"insane"_ for sticking with _Win10_. __ If _Win11_ is such a banger the adoption rate would be *WAY* higher. It's a *FREE* upgrade after all.
> 
> And how in the world do you want to use new hardware *"properly"* when the OS is crippling the performance? At this point you basically have to put a **disclaimer* on every hardware benchmark review that you have to disable this and that to archive claimed performance, to not install a _Win11_ update, etc. Not seeing anything like that mentioned in reviews. Instead folks have to dig around on the web to find out & fiddle around to fix Microsoft's mess like _"*Beta Testers*"_. It's absolutely laughable.


New hardware needs the new OS.
You cannot review new hardware without it.

You're making some bold and wild claims but they're not really based on how the world works at all...



Sombreuil said:


> For a new build, is there a difference between downloading Windows 10 and then updatating it to Windows 11, and downloading Windows 11 directly?
> 
> First option seems to be more handy in case I don't like Windows 11, I'd just need to reinstall Windows 10.


You get 2 weeks? before the uninstall option is gone.

It's a waste of disk space and time, just clean install 11 with rufus.


----------



## Sombreuil (Oct 10, 2022)

Mussels said:


> You get 2 weeks? before the uninstall option is gone.
> 
> It's a waste of disk space and time, just clean install 11 with rufus.


I'm not sure to understand the two weeks part. You're saying that if take the Windows 10 > 11 route, I'd have two weeks to go back to Windows 10 if I wanted to, right?


----------



## Mussels (Oct 10, 2022)

Sombreuil said:


> I'm not sure to understand the two weeks part. You're saying that if take the Windows 10 > 11 route, I'd have two weeks to go back to Windows 10 if I wanted to, right?


It's treated as a windows update, after a certain amount of time the old updates get cleaned up to save space and you can no longer downgrade


----------



## Sombreuil (Oct 10, 2022)

Oh I see. In the end it's not really a waste of space I'd assume, but I get what you mean. I'll take a look at Rufus then. Thanks.


----------



## tabascosauz (Oct 10, 2022)

Chrispy_ said:


> I'm still not seeing any reason to run W11 on a gaming machine, and after a year of running it as a daily on my laptops, I can't really say there's a single improvement in the UI that makes it worth bothering with. If you are a gamer and run into scheduler issues with W10 and alder lake, you can adjust processor affinity for that game, but you'd need to be a gamer with enough productivity reasons to leave the E-cores enabled in the first place...
> 
> I have tried not to "revert" it to W10 behaviour so that I can learn and adjust to the interface changes, but as someone who is daily'ing both OSes, using W10 is easy and using W11 is still annoying as hell. I've almost stopped thinking about how dumb all the extra clicks to get to things is, but it's just awkward and clumsy in daily use and no amount of 'getting used to it' will change that.



For the first few months I kept flip-flopping between 11 and 10 because 11 just didn't offer much. Between the scheduling issues on 2CCD, the cache "bug", the lower ST clocks all around, the 11 Start Menu in its original form.........it just wasn't appealing at all.

We're a year down the line now. As of 22H2 I get:

generally more reliable and faster alt-tab in games (in many cases instant switching)
drag and drop is back, multi-monitor time is back, soon tabs will be in explorer
the new window pinning manager is amazing for productivity, and generally multi-monitor is a smoother experience
new windowed VRR support singlehandedly fixes (natively enables) G-sync for non-true fullscreen games that have been previously broken on any Windows version
new windowed VRR support singlehandedly fixes the problem of G-sync Compatible flickering
comparable experience in most games, some games enjoy less stuttering with HAGS on, whereas HAGS makes zero difference on 10
finally a useful Advanced Network Settings page where network adapters can easily be disabled/enabled
Yes, Win 11 still clocks Zen 3 lower in ST in just about everything (now true across 5900X, 5700G and 5800X3D). Does it actually adversely impact anything? Windows 10 isn't actually faster in any apples-to-apples comparison (clean install vs. clean install, loaded vs. loaded). Like I said in earlier versions, at least in games Win 11 has just learned to make do with less, and that has clearly worked out for the better.

It's like that Zen 3 L3 bug on early Windows 11. Was there an actual problem, or was it the "perception" of being fixed making people feel better about themselves as they once again saw big numbers in AIDA, the most synthetic benchmark in the world (wow)? No point in seeing juicier numbers if they aren't making the experience any better.

It's still not without its problems - I have to re-enable fTPM to get major updates (ie. 22H2), and the list of powershell debloat commands I have to run after a clean install is definitely longer for 11. But if things start to slow down, I'm clean installing 11, not 10. Not going back just to make my life harder for some extra MHz (of which I don't get any lol, it's 5800X3D)


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 10, 2022)

Windows 11, version 22H2 known issues and notifications
					

View announcements and review known issues and fixes for Windows 11



					learn.microsoft.com
				












__





						September 30, 2022—KB5017389 (OS Build 22621.608) Preview - Microsoft Support
					






					support.microsoft.com


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 10, 2022)

Hmm... so... this replies to non-hardware also?

*LINK*


​


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Hmm... so... this replies to non-hardware also?
> 
> *LINK*
> 
> ...


This is not about unsupported hardware if that's what you're asking. Users really should NOT do this. This is one of those things microsoft is doing that is actually good for the common user base.


----------



## freeagent (Oct 10, 2022)

Runs great! Nothing bad to say about it. It feels fantastic. I dual booted with 10 for a few months, I found I spent much more time running 11.

The only thing I don't like about it, is that you need to be connected to immediately authenticate and login. I dislike using a PIN.


----------



## Mr McC (Oct 10, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Runs great! Nothing bad to say about it. It feels fantastic. I dual booted with 10 for a few months, I found I spent much more time running 11.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about it, is that you need to be connected to immediately authenticate and login. I dislike using a PIN.


I used Rufus to do away with the need for a Microsoft account when installing. They will probably find a way to close this loophole and force it on us in the near future, but at the minute it is working fine with a local account.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 10, 2022)

freeagent said:


> The only thing I don't like about it, is that you need to be connected to immediately authenticate and login. I dislike using a PIN.


This happened because you used a microsoft account instead of creating a local account. If you're on the Home version that can be tricky, but on Pro it's as simple as not connecting to the internet during setup. I can walk you through setting up a local account on your current installation if it annoys you too much.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 10, 2022)

Mr McC said:


> I used Rufus to do away with the need for a Microsoft account when installing. They will probably find a way to close this loophole and force it on us in the near future, but at the minute it is working fine with a local account.



I used "Shift + F10" during installation when the network screen came up, command prompt popped up and typed “oobe\bypassnro”, the PC restarted and was at the screen to create a local account...


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 10, 2022)

freeagent said:


> Runs great! Nothing bad to say about it. It feels fantastic. I dual booted with 10 for a few months, I found I spent much more time running 11.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about it, is that you need to be connected to immediately authenticate and login. I dislike using a PIN.


Hi,
This was made for you seeing you want to use ms apps I posted it on page 138








						Add Microsoft account to Local account for Hybrid account in Windows 11  Tutorial
					

A Microsoft account (MSA) is a good choice if a user wants to use the same account on multiple devices, or wants to make it easy to use all / any Microsoft services. Setting up a preinstalled Windows 10 on a new device, after a clean install, or creating a new user on existing Windows...




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## freeagent (Oct 10, 2022)

I thought I had it disconnected. I could be mistaken though... I will live with it for the time being. It feels even more like my Dell laptop now   It has a 5700U, this has the X3D, both need a PIN to login, this one boosts about 100MHz higher, and neither can be overclocked


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 10, 2022)

Hi,
Yeah pin 
Just some thing more to remember lol


----------



## Mussels (Oct 11, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Hmm... so... this replies to non-hardware also?
> 
> *LINK*
> 
> ...


I just made a rufus USB of the new ISO, double clicked and updated
No need to enable TPM or anything via this method


regular updates work, but i may need to do offline updates for TPM free major versions i guess


----------



## Shrek (Oct 11, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I just made a rufus USB of the new ISO, double clicked and updated
> No need to enable TPM or anything via this method
> 
> 
> regular updates work, but i may need to do offline updates for TPM free major versions i guess



On your main machine?


----------



## xrobwx71 (Oct 11, 2022)

Frick said:


> So a question: is it possible to go back to Win10 if I install Win11? I'm tempted to try it just because, but if I dislike it I'd want to be able to go back.


Create a backup image of your Win 10 and use that.


----------



## Ahhzz (Oct 11, 2022)

Frick said:


> So a question: is it possible to go back to Win10 if I install Win11? I'm tempted to try it just because, but if I dislike it I'd want to be able to go back.


Last I saw, M$ gave 30 days to roll back to Windows 10 before they lock you in, altho that number may have changed since.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 11, 2022)

xrobwx71 said:


> Create a backup image of your Win 10 and use that.


Hi,
Indeed the only reliable way back is a system image
I would add 
Make a system image of 11 before so it to can be retrieved or either can be restored to another ssd and keep both and switch back and forth as you wish with dual boot.

I personally haven't touched 11 in a while I've got way to much going on to bother with it atm


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 11, 2022)

Those looking to quickly restore sanity and functionality to their W11 experience should install it without an internet connection and immediately run these two programs.     

Winaero

Builtbybel

After you've removed everything you don't want Windows Update to install or change.  Move directly into the cycle of updates and rebooting.  Then start installing drivers and programs.  Personally, something more powerful than the Windows startup manager to remove the large number of extraneous boot time killing processes is a critical final step.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 11, 2022)

Ahhzz said:


> Last I saw, M$ gave 30 days to roll back to Windows 10 before they lock you in, altho that number may have changed since.


I think it's still 30 days.



nomdeplume said:


> Those looking to quickly restore sanity and functionality to their W11 experience should install it without an internet connection and immediately run these two programs.
> 
> Winaero
> 
> ...


Both of those are excellent. I personally prefer WinAeroTweaker as it is very easy to use!


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think it's still 30 days.
> 
> 
> Both of those are excellent. I personally prefer WinAeroTweaker as it is very easy to use!



same here with Winaero Tweaker though I use the "portable" version of it (there's a choice in the setup to either install it normally or install it as "portable")

use the *latest version* of Winaero Tweaker (do *not* use outdated or old versions of this) as the 1.40 version is fully compatible with Win11 22H2


----------



## Shrek (Oct 12, 2022)

Can someone explain to me the core changes from 10 to 11, for externally they look pretty much the same.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 12, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Can someone explain to me the core changes from 10 to 11, for externally they look pretty much the same.


Hi,
Besides the new security requirements 
iMac taste 
Moved some settings.
Added linux stuff
Renamed/ enabled gadgets
That's bout it.

Oops screwed up context menus


----------



## nomdeplume (Oct 12, 2022)

There were further refinements to W10 with noticeable but hardly significant advancements to media capabilities.  To borrow one of their internal words, it is more a fluid experience.  One on the largest behind the scenes changes was fully accommodating modern protocol and capabilities found in the latest gen consumer processors (6+ core).  It is ever so slightly less conservative.


----------



## kapone32 (Oct 12, 2022)

One of the things about Windows 11 that I don't see is that transferring files from 1 NVME to another is actually faster in Windows 11 vs 10. I found out when I had to move my Epic Games to get to play them. As some you already know that is my biggest gripe about Epic. even though every other Gaming platform allows you to point to the Game and show it as installed.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 13, 2022)

erpguy53 said:


> use the *latest version* of Winaero Tweaker (do *not* use outdated or old versions of this) as the 1.40 version is fully compatible with Win11 22H2


This! 1.40 works perfectly with all versions of Windows 11. 1.33 works properly only with versions Pre-22H2.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Besides the new security requirements
> iMac taste
> Moved some settings.
> ...


It should be noted that not everyone agrees with this statement. However, I don't want to start an argument so I will just say this: Anyone who thinks anything like the above statement needs to take a closer look.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 13, 2022)

better fullscreen handling, AutoHDR support are selling points for me alone.


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 14, 2022)

The October patch-Tuesday went well, no CBS file corruption report.

*Update:* Has anyone been getting the notorious 0x80070643 error code for Defender updates with 11? I can't recall seeing any, but I sure did a lot with 10!


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 14, 2022)

RJARRRPCGP said:


> *Update:* Has anyone been getting the notorious 0x80070643 error code for Defender updates with 11?


I'm not!...


----------



## paulwarden (Oct 15, 2022)

unfortunately i tried the update and it has screwed up my ssd somehow   i loaded the software adn did everything i was supposed to do   but now when i use the drive with the upate on it  my system is so laggy and unresponsive  plus it may well be on its last legs now   have ordered a new drive which is due in the next 6 day or so   will try everything again once i have it installed


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This! 1.40 works perfectly with all versions of Windows 11. 1.33 works properly only with versions Pre-22H2.
> 
> 
> It should be noted that not everyone agrees with this statement. However, I don't want to start an argument so I will just say this: Anyone who thinks anything like the above statement needs to take a closer look.


Hi,
You take a look at 22h2 or what ever september release is called 
It's a real bug pip  

I'm now on 21h2 on my almost fully complaint z490 build only thing left is activating tpm in bios.
May plop 22h2 on it later there's way to many bugs atm.

Not much resemblance in default win-11 anymore so first look at 11 is pretty funny and most didn't live very long


----------



## Tyl3n0L (Oct 15, 2022)

I tried to google it but all of the tips I tried wouldn't work. 

Is there away to get rid of the Lock-screen PIN/Password log-in screen once and for all? It might be possible on an offline account but is it possible on a @oulook.com online account? I just want my PC to fully boot up without having to enter my PIN every time.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2022)

Tyl3n0L said:


> I tried to google it but all of the tips I tried wouldn't work.
> 
> Is there away to get rid of the Lock-screen PIN/Password log-in screen once and for all? It might be possible on an offline account but is it possible on a @oulook.com online account? I just want my PC to fully boot up without having to enter my PIN every time.


Hi,
Read back








						Windows 11 General Discussion
					

Runs great! Nothing bad to say about it. It feels fantastic. I dual booted with 10 for a few months, I found I spent much more time running 11.  The only thing I don't like about it, is that you need to be connected to immediately authenticate and login. I dislike using a PIN.




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Tyl3n0L (Oct 15, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Read back
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much. Look's like I have to reinstall everything. I'll definitely try it once I do it.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 15, 2022)

Tyl3n0L said:


> Thank you so much. Look's like I have to reinstall everything. I'll definitely try it once I do it.


Hi,
Read the tutorial 
Really just add a new user account/ Local user account.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> only thing left is activating tpm in bios


Why bother?


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 16, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Why bother?


Hi,
TPM by it's self is not a big deal if you have it as a bios option to use that is 
It's only a likely/ possible issue if you use bitlocker or similar to retain encryption keys on it.
I'm just prepping my z490 build for 11 as one machine I don't have to fuss with a lot.
I'll likely stay on 10 anyway just a little preparation tpm on 10 is same deal.
The evil is bitlocker.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 16, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> TPM by it's self is not a big deal if you have it as a bios option to use that is
> It's only a likely/ possible issue if you use bitlocker or similar to retain encryption keys on it.
> I'm just prepping my z490 build for 11 as one machine I don't have to fuss with a lot.
> ...


My point might have been a little too subtle again. Sorry about that. The reason I asked "Why bother?" is because if you don't need it, and common/general users shouldn't, enabling it will use system resources that don't need to be used. I use full system encryption that is completely independent of TPM & Windows itself and will remain so. It still uses less resources than TPM+Bitlocker. If you don't need it, turn it off and use a TPM bypass with your install of 11.


----------



## erpguy53 (Oct 21, 2022)

from Neowin









						Windows 11's Moment 1 update is now available for download
					

The wait is over and the first "moment" update for Windows 11 is here, delivering users a batch of features Microsoft promised earlier, such as tabs for File Explorer, an improved taskbar, and more.




					www.neowin.net
				




not sure if Win11's "Moment 1 Update" is really worth it although it includes the Tabbed File Explorer feature


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 21, 2022)

The last 2 updates for windows 11 22H2 went painfully slow......


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 21, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> The last 2 updates for windows 11 22H2 went painfully slow......


How so? On my system runs great


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 21, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> How so? On my system runs great


Just the updating of the last 2 updates went really slow.

KB5019509
KB5018427

Once the updates installed it's working fine though.

Nothing wrong with my SSD





Did a sfc /scannow, the scan went pretty fast


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Oct 22, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Just the updating of the last 2 updates went really slow.
> 
> KB5019509
> KB5018427
> ...


Check CBS.log! I bet it's because of a botch-Tuesday from this summer! Where it broke Bluetooth. I bet CBS is moaning about Bluetooth files!

I wouldn't be surprised if the August patch-Tuesday broke Bluetooth files. (unless it was shortly before)

And should have ran SFC before applying updates! Because that bug is baked into the 11 22H2 image as a result! Sadly, it looks like Microsoft, froze updates for the 11 22H2 RTM! The September CU is not included, despite being released on September 20! 

The 21H2 ISO of 11, doesn't have issues like this.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 26, 2022)

My clean Latest of WiN11-NO TMP + Explorer-Patch *LINK*


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> My clean Latest of WiN11-NO TMP + Explorer-Patch *LINK*


What is TMP and why don't I want it? Also, what is an Explorer Patch.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 30, 2022)

Hi,
Cripes simple typo TPM.
Explorer patcher "I use it" is pretty common software so what did you do to it I mean you have a changes log ?


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 30, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Cripes simple typo TPM.
> Explorer patcher "I use it" is pretty common software so what did you do to it I mean you have a changes log ?


I just simply downloaded the latest ISO and by a 8GB USB stick I created with Rufus the WIN install "with the bypass function" and extract the files. With IMGBURN I added the files and with the "boot disc" I added file "etfsboot" boot file which allow for the ISO to boot and it created it


----------



## Space Lynx (Oct 30, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> I just simply downloaded the latest ISO and by a 8GB USB stick I created with Rufus the WIN install "with the bypass function" and extract the files. With IMGBURN I added the files and with the "boot disc" I added file "etfsboot" boot file which allow for the ISO to boot and it created it



I used to do stuff like this, I just don't care anymore. As a casual user just playing steam games, eventually you just have to stop caring about all the details. Bypassing TPM is handy I suppose for older systems, but even then, I'd rather just be on Windows 10 or Linux Mint with an older system.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 30, 2022)

Yea especially on mine lol but WIN11 runs great. I have Zorin OS as well.  Now I would have WiN7 but each update for WIN11 kills 7 not to boot thus in recovery process


----------



## Shrek (Oct 30, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> I used to do stuff like this, I just don't care anymore. As a casual user just playing steam games, eventually you just have to stop caring about all the details. Bypassing TPM is handy I suppose for older systems, but even then, I'd rather just be on Windows 10 or Linux Mint with an older system.



I'm the same, had Windows 11 running on an unsupported machine, but it just wasn't worth the trouble and I went back to Windows 10.

I'm still hopeful that

"This PC doesn't currently meet the minimum system requirements to run Windows 11'

may mean it might in the future.


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 30, 2022)

Shrek said:


> "This PC doesn't currently meet the minimum system requirements to run Windows 11'
> 
> may mean it might in the future.



Unfortunately I don't think so. 
I have a 14" HP windows 10 laptop with i3 7100U getting the same message.
It just doesn't have the official security level required for windows 11.


----------



## theFOoL (Oct 30, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> security level required


M$ why? Everyone is Pissed!!! I get same message on my Server but I'm not upgrading that God NO


----------



## Lei (Oct 30, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I'm the same, had Windows 11 running on an unsupported machine, but it just wasn't worth the trouble and I went back to Windows 10.
> 
> I'm still hopeful that
> 
> ...


You can extract windows 10 iso into a folder, and then replace the biggest file of Windows 11 installation content with it (I think it's install.wim)

How to fool TPM


----------



## Shrek (Oct 30, 2022)

I think it is enough to replace appraiserres.dll file with the Window 10 version


----------



## Nordic (Oct 30, 2022)

Has anyone here heard of or used this modied "lite" window 11 rom? 



> Windows 11 Lite is a new version of Windows that gets rid of not only bloatware but as well free up RAM and better performance and better CPU I/O Scheduling
> 
> 
> WARNING FROM THE DEVELOPER(S): The developer & microsoft takes no responsibilities for any damages this mod may do to either your software or hardware, you agree by downloading and installing this mod that you are fully held responsible for all damages that ouccured to your system by using this mod, though this may not happen, nothing is impossible. So please ensure you are aware on how to install windows and backup all sensitive files before installing this mod. USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!
> ...











						GitHub - GamerROMInc/Windows-11-Lite: Return of Windows 11 Lite
					

Return of Windows 11 Lite. Contribute to GamerROMInc/Windows-11-Lite development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 31, 2022)

Shrek said:


> I'm the same, had Windows 11 running on an unsupported machine, but it just wasn't worth the trouble and I went back to Windows 10.
> 
> I'm still hopeful that
> 
> ...





P4-630 said:


> Unfortunately I don't think so.
> I have a 14" HP windows 10 laptop with i3 7100U getting the same message.
> It just doesn't have the official security level required for windows 11.


There are patches for that. Stop giving in to microsoft's fear tactics..



Nordic said:


> Has anyone here heard of or used this modied "lite" window 11 rom?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good project. You still need a valid product key to activate. It's basically a de-crappified version of 11pro. The end result is very near what I end up with after I'm done with an install.


----------



## Lei (Oct 31, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a good project. You still need a valid product key to activate. It's basically a de-crappified version of 11pro. The end result is very near what I end up with after I'm done with an install.


5gb and you call it lite 



lexluthermiester said:


> The end result is very near what I end up with after I'm done with an install.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Oct 31, 2022)

Lei said:


> 5gb and you call it lite


Do you mean the ISO or the finished install? Give it a try and then let's discuss.


----------



## ThrashZone (Oct 31, 2022)

Hi,
Well there is a difference between a 11 disk image little over 6gb and one made with media creation tool iso
Last one is only single edition so obviously smaller but still is a little larger than 5gb.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's a good project. You still need a valid product key to activate. It's basically a de-crappified version of 11pro. The end result is very near what I end up with after I'm done with an install.


Will my windows 10 product key work?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 2, 2022)

Nordic said:


> Will my windows 10 product key work?


Should be fine, just for 1 build though.


----------



## Nordic (Nov 2, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Should be fine, just for 1 build though.


I have had the same product key since windows 7. I upgraded to windows 8 and 10 for free. I figured it would be the same for 11. I am trying to figure out if most of the bugs have been worked out yet before upgrading.


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 2, 2022)

Nordic said:


> I have had the same product key since windows 7. I upgraded to windows 8 and 10 for free. I figured it would be the same for 11. I am trying to figure out if most of the bugs have been worked out yet before upgrading.


Hi,
Bugs are usually found as often as you'd update.
Use silly ass insider or developer channels and bugs are o-plenty 
Lay back and wait out first release or preview crap updates a couple months and things are more stable because bad ones get recalled of fixed by then.

Don't be a test junky


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 3, 2022)

Nordic said:


> I have had the same product key since windows 7.


Win7 keys are iffy currently. Some work for the free upgrade, some don't.


Nordic said:


> I am trying to figure out if most of the bugs have been worked out yet before upgrading.


Like every OS before it, 11 has a few glitches. Nothing that will be of concern for you long term.



ThrashZone said:


> Use silly ass insider or developer channels and bugs are o-plenty


True, but mainstream is solid.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 6, 2022)

Prior to a recent Win 11 update Windows Explorer would show the libraries and Desktop icons above Devices and Drives in This PC but no longer does. I used to find this very useful but can't find a way to get it back. Any clues?


----------



## freeagent (Nov 6, 2022)

Nordic said:


> I have had the same product key since windows 7. I upgraded to windows 8 and 10 for free. I figured it would be the same for 11. I am trying to figure out if most of the bugs have been worked out yet before upgrading.


Me too. Had a couple of close calls when swapping mobos, had to restore from a backup they had to keep my key


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 6, 2022)

Hi,
With TPU adverts for godeal24 selling 10-11 keys for 10-11.us it's dirt cheap to get one/... and keep existing os keys untarnished.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 6, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Prior to a recent Win 11 update Windows Explorer would show the libraries and Desktop icons above Devices and Drives in This PC but no longer does. I used to find this very useful but can't find a way to get it back. Any clues?
> View attachment 268755
> 
> View attachment 268756


I don't use Libraries or any of those extra "folders". Their mere presence is annoying and as a result they are removed(registry edits). But there's got to be a way to move them.


----------



## Splinterdog (Nov 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I don't use Libraries or any of those extra "folders". Their mere presence is annoying and as a result they are removed(registry edits). But there's got to be a way to move them.


Brink over on Eleven Forums has a neat reg hack which works perfectly. Trusted too.








						Add or Remove Folders under This PC in File Explorer in Windows 11  Tutorial
					

Starting with Windows 11 build 25136 and build 22621.160 for some, Microsoft is introducing a refreshed layout of the left navigation pane in File Explorer which makes it easy for you to navigate to folders that matter to you.  Known Windows Folders which are available by default in the...




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 7, 2022)

Get the latest Windows Power Toys here:









						Release Release v0.64.0 · microsoft/PowerToys
					

In the v0.64 release cycle, we focused on releasing new features and improvements. Installer Hashes x64 Installer Hash 5BAFC1EF4683F83C16D0FCE6BA11F97A9B6E9C12732B07FF8480F2D47F72C44E ARM64 Install...




					github.com
				




Highlights​
New utility: File Locksmith allows seeing which processes are currently using the selected files.
New utility: Hosts File Editor allows you to edit your hosts file in an Editor UI. Thanks @davidegiacometti!
Settings has a new feature for backing up / restoring the settings from a file. Thanks @jefflord!
FancyZones allows you to set defaults for horizontal/vertical screens to get better intended behavior for new screens and cases where a monitor ID resets.
PowerToys ships with Group Policy Objects settings for force disabling and enabling PowerToys utilities in organizations. Check the GPO docs for more details.
Added a warning about deprecating Video Conference Mute in the future (v0.67), please check #21473 for more information.
Known issues​
The Text Extractor utility fails to recognize text in some cases on ARM64 devices running Windows 10.
After installing PowerToys, the new Windows 11 context menu entries for PowerRename and Image Resizer might not appear before a system restart.
There are reports of users who are unable to open the Settings window. This is being caused by incompatibilities with some applications (RTSS RivaTuner Statistics Server is a known examples of this). If you're affected by this, please check the linked issue to verify if any of the presented solutions works for you.
Always on Top​
Detect and put a window on top again if it's no longer on top.
Color Picker​
Added the hexadecimal integer format. Thanks @marius-bughiu!
FancyZones​
Added a way for users to configure default layouts for horizontal and vertical screens.
Replaced remaining Number Boxes in FancyZones Editor with Sliders, to improve accessibility for screen readers.
Fixed an issue breaking window switching shortcuts.
File Locksmith​
Added a new utility: File Locksmith.
Thanks @niels9001 for the design on the UI!
Group Policy Objects​
Group Policy Objects settings for force disabling and enabling PowerToys utilities.
Thanks @htcfreek for your help in reviewing to make sure the shipped settings conform to system administrators expectations!
Hosts File Editor​
Added a new utility: Hosts File Editor. Thanks @davidegiacometti!
Thanks @niels9001 for the design help on the UI!
Thanks @davidegiacometti for fixing the bugs found and adding features up until release!
Thanks @AtariDreams for consolidating the packages comparing to the rest of the project!
Thanks @htcfreek for adding a scrollviewer to the entry editor!
Keyboard Manager​
Fixed a delay that was not being cancelled properly. Thanks @AtariDreams!
Mouse Utilities​
Changed the opacity setting to the 1-100 range. Thanks @davidegiacometti!
PowerToys Run​
Changed image loading to release the images in PowerToys Run main executable. This is a try to fix the "app.dark.png" missing issues received after a PowerToys update.
Fixed the PowerToys Run hiding after the default action failed. Thanks @hlaueriksson!
Fixed the PowerToys Run allows showing after a context menu action succeeded. Thanks @hlaueriksson!
Quick Accent​
Corrected "Dutch" word to "German". Thanks @damienleroy!
Added the Portuguese language accents. Thanks @pcanavar!
Fixed positioning of toolbar on scaled desktops.
Screen Ruler​
Improved the acrylic brush used in the menu. Thanks @niels9001!
Settings​
Added a feature to backup/restore settings to/from a file. Thanks @jefflord!
Fixed an issue causing shortcuts shown in OOBE not updating to new values when the window was re-opened.
Fixed the "Documents" folder usage in the backup/restore feature. Thanks @davidegiacometti!
Text Extractor​
Added a warning about how to install languages for OCR recognition.
Fixed the overlay not focusing after the first activation.
Added spaces between CJK and non-CKJ words. Thanks @maggch97!
Video Conference Mute​
Added a setting to hide the Video Conference Mute overlay when muted. Thanks @akabhirav!
Added a warning about deprecating Video Conference Mute in the future (v0.67), please check #21473 for more information.


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 7, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Brink over on Eleven Forums has a neat reg hack which works perfectly. Trusted too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
Funny now ms is adding a home folder 
Not sure what the hell is wrong with them dips 









						Add or Remove Home in Navigation Pane of File Explorer in Windows 11  Tutorial
					

Quick access in the navigation pane of File Explorer (Win+E) allows you to quickly access and view your pinned locations, frequent folders, and recent files from one location in Quick Access.  Starting with Windows 11 build 22593, Quick access is now called Home. The name Quick access has been...




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> Brink over on Eleven Forums has a neat reg hack which works perfectly. Trusted too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Brink knows his craft. I've been doing all of that by hand in regedit. It'll be nice to have a .reg file to use.


ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Funny now ms is adding a home folder
> Not sure what the hell is wrong with them dips
> 
> ...


They just renamed QuickAccess to Home.


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 7, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, Brink knows his craft. I've been doing all of that by hand in regedit. It'll be nice to have a .reg file to use.
> 
> They just renamed QuickAccess to Home.


Hi,
Yeah but they added home even if quick crap was removed to.
Typical ms can't take a hint.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 7, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Typical ms can't take a hint.


True.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 8, 2022)

Added Taskbar Monitor to my Folder+new Explorer_Patch

Also added  a diskpart image .ico file (just create a shortcut of diskpart and change the icon)

*LINK*​


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 9, 2022)

Microsoft is testing new ads in Windows 11
					

Twitter user Albacore posted screenshots showing ads and promos for Microsoft products appearing in the flyout screen above the Change Account Settings option in the latest Windows...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Microsoft is testing new ads in Windows 11
> 
> 
> Twitter user Albacore posted screenshots showing ads and promos for Microsoft products appearing in the flyout screen above the Change Account Settings option in the latest Windows...
> ...



I should probably remind you this:


lexluthermiester said:


> This is NOT the place to promote Linux. Linux has its own forum section and discussions of such should be taken there.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 9, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> I should probably remind you this:



Sure thing, post edited, I will let others draw their own conclusions from such horrible news.


----------



## neatfeatguy (Nov 9, 2022)

Figure I'd put this here for folks using Windows 11. Not entirely sure what it will entail or if it even gets officially launched, but it appears MS is testing new adds and/or actions to be taken in a preview build:








						Microsoft is testing new ads in Windows 11
					

Twitter user Albacore posted screenshots showing ads and promos for Microsoft products appearing in the flyout screen above the Change Account Settings option in the latest Windows...




					www.techspot.com


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Sure thing, post edited, I will let others draw their own conclusions from such horrible news.


Back on topic, although I'm not affected because I have a 365 subscription, the hard push from marketing or whatever is dumb.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 9, 2022)

but what if one had only a Local Account?


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 9, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> Figure I'd put this here for folks using Windows 11. Not entirely sure what it will entail or if it even gets officially launched, but it appears MS is testing new adds and/or actions to be taken in a preview build:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've been ninja'ed by Callandor


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 9, 2022)

Please keep me informed on when that appears in the Dev channel


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2022)

neatfeatguy said:


> Figure I'd put this here for folks using Windows 11. Not entirely sure what it will entail or if it even gets officially launched, but it appears MS is testing new adds and/or actions to be taken in a preview build:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I paid 140 Euro for an official 11pro license! 
I do not want to see ads in my OS for that price..... f/u M$...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 9, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Sure thing, post edited, I will let others draw their own conclusions from such horrible news.


No worries. Many of us know how you feel. There is good news, that ads crap can still easily be disabled.



theFOoL said:


> but what if one had only a Local Account?


Then you're fine, you won't see anything. This is why microsoft is pushing microsoft accounts so hard. And to that crap I hold up a pair of fingers tall and proud to them.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Then you're fine, you won't see anything.


Good to know. I don't use and don't want to use an M$ account for windows...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 9, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Good to know. I don't use and don't want to use an M$ account for windows...


For anyone who wants to bypass microsoft account creation, it's fairly simple:
1. Make sure your system is NOT connected to the internet(there is no reason for any system to be connected to the internet during OS install, it's inherently insecure!)
2. At the screen where setup asks for an internet connection, press and hold the Shift key and press F10. Release the Shift key. This will open the command prompt.
3. Type in " oobe\bypassnro " and press enter. The system will automatically restart and when it get's back into setup you will be greeted with a screen asking you to for a username.
4. Type in the username of your choice and, if you wish, a password with it.

You're done! A local account has been created and you can then go forward without the microsoft account linked crap.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 9, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> For anyone who want's to bypass microsoft account creation, it's fairly simple:
> 1. Make sure your system is NOT connected to the internet(there is no reason for any system to be connected to the internet during OS install, it's inherently insecure!)
> 2. At the screen where setup asks for an internet connection, press and hold the Shift key and press F10. Release the Shift key. This will open the command prompt.
> 3. Type in " oobe\bypassnro " and press enter. The system will automatically restart and when it get's back into setup you will be greeted with a screen asking you to for a username.
> ...


I know, that's how I have my account setup.

Not sure if this still works in the near future though, or for win 12...


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 9, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I know, that's how I have my account setup.
> 
> Not sure if this still works in the near future though, or for win 12...


I'm pretty sure M$ will do something but someone will find a way around it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 10, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I know, that's how I have my account setup.
> 
> Not sure if this still works in the near future though, or for win 12...


I've been testing on insider builds and the 22H2 release, still works perfectly.

BTW, Win12 is just rumor. If it is being worked on, it's still 2 years away, minimum.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 10, 2022)

Does Windows 11 auto-install the latest Intel INF chipset drivers?

I noticed here









						Chipset INF Utility
					

Primarily for Intel® Chipset Products, this utility version 10.1.18793.8276 installs the Windows* INF files. See detailed description to find out if you need this file.




					www.intel.com
				




that the latest Intel chipset you can download manually is dated in 2021 (before raptor lake is even out) and I noticed in the chipset list, z690 z790 aren't even listed.  so is downloading anything for my CPU on a clean install of Windows 11 simply no longer needed? I just install the latest gpu drivers and then let windows update run?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 10, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> Does Windows 11 auto-install the latest Intel INF chipset drivers?


I got it via the GB app.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> GB app


?!? The what?


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 11, 2022)

Are there any downsides to using Rufus for a clean install of Win 11, when I went to make flash drive it asked me if I wanted to do a custom install of windows, so I checked only 2 of the 5 or 6 options avaiable, the offline account and the skip privacy questions ones. I left the rest unchecked. 

Just want to make sure by doing that future updates won't mess me up or anything?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> ?!? The what?


Gigabyte app 

(I know most hate it, but I find it handy to update drivers with this app...)


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 11, 2022)

The latest ISO of 11 with No TMP is being uploaded by my folder. Have fun and note: I do this bc not many would not think of how to do it lol

*LINK*


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Gigabyte app
> 
> (I know most hate it, but I find it handy to update drivers with this app...)


Ah ok. No, I would not be ok with that. No need for such things IMO.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 11, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ah ok. No, I would not be ok with that. No need for such things IMO.


Ok each their own.

@lexluthermiester you check the motherboard support site everyday for new drivers?  

Let windows updates figure it out?

Or actually never update drivers?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Not sure if this still works in the near future though, or for win 12...





lexluthermiester said:


> BTW, Win12 is just rumor. If it is being worked on, it's still 2 years away, minimum.


By way of a follow up, I was chatting with someone I know at microsoft and the subject of Win12 came up. He said falt out that Win12 in not being worked on currently that he knows of(and he would know) and if it is going to happen it will not be anytime in the next 3 to 4 years. So the rumors about it are just that, rumors, apparently completely unfounded.


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi,
Probably called win-11 no more hacks allowed coming sooner than most think


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 11, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> @lexluthermiester you check the motherboard support site everyday for new drivers?
> 
> Let windows updates figure it out?
> 
> Or actually never update drivers?


I do not allow auto-updates of any kind on any of my devices, Windows or Android. I manually check every few months unless a problem takes place or I read about a security concern.

Where drivers are concerned, I live by a simple rule that has never failed me: If it's not broken, don't fix it.

That said, I do update GPU drivers regularly to take advantage of optimizations and improvements being made to compatibility. Everything else, rarely. Drivers are not like general software, they do not need regular updates. Once a driver is stable, is should left alone to do it's work.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Probably called win-11 no more hacks allowed coming sooner than most think


Never gonna happen. The folks at microsoft will continue to allow a method for opt-out, even if they don't actively promote it. Various EU, UK and US regulations require it.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2022)

_November 2022
Lower than expected performance in some games

Some games and apps might experience lower than expected performance or stuttering on Windows 11, version 22H2. Affected games and apps are inadvertently enabling GPU performance debugging features not meant to be used by consumers.

To safeguard your upgrade experience, we have applied a compatibility hold on devices affected by this issue from being offered or installing Windows 11, version 22H2. If your organization is using Update Compliance, the safeguard IDs are 41766570 and 41990091.

Workaround: If you are already on Windows 11, version 22H2 and are experiencing this issue, you might be able to resolve it by updating your games and gaming related apps to the latest version available. If you are unsure how to update the games and apps you have installed, you will need to consult the developer of those games and apps but most will update automatically through the store they were purchased from or directly when opening them.

Next steps: We are working on a resolution and will provide an update in an upcoming release. Note: We recommend that you do not attempt to manually upgrade using the Update now button or the Media Creation Tool until this issue has been resolved and the safeguard removed.

Affected platforms:

Client: Windows 11, version 22H2
Server: None_









						Windows 11, version 22H2 known issues and notifications
					

View announcements and review known issues and fixes for Windows 11



					learn.microsoft.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 12, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Some games and apps might experience lower than expected performance or stuttering on Windows 11, version 22H2. Affected games and apps are inadvertently enabling GPU performance debugging features not meant to be used by consumers.


I have not seen this. Not saying it can't happen, only that it's not been observed here.


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have not seen this. Not saying it can't happen, only that it's not been observed here.



It would be nice if they gave us a list of known specific games having the issue. heh


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 12, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I have not seen this. Not saying it can't happen, only that it's not been observed here.


Also I don't have any issues with my games.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 12, 2022)

CallandorWoT said:


> It would be nice if they gave us a list of known specific games having the issue. heh


It's possible that such a list can't be disclosed as it could have more to do with specific hardware configurations than the individual games themselves.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 16, 2022)

Is there a safe and simple tool to set windows 11 transparency with a slider for windows and taskbar?

Like you could do in windows Vista.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 23, 2022)

I made a shortcut to "This PC" for the taskbar, but it's icon is a folder.

Does anyone know what the path is to the "This PC" icon??


----------



## Pictus (Nov 23, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I made a shortcut to "This PC" for the taskbar, but it's icon is a folder.
> 
> Does anyone know what the path is to the "This PC" icon??



Check this








						Change Default Icon for This PC in Windows 10
					

How to Change Default Icon for This PC in Windows 10




					www.tenforums.com


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 23, 2022)

Pictus said:


> Check this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Got it fixed!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 24, 2022)

Yesterday I did a motherboard BIOS update, when after a while back in windows I was greeted with a message that windows was no longer activated because of a change in hardware or something....

I didn't replace any hardware , just a BIOS update.

Anyway I was able to activate it again luckily with the same key I bought... (I paid 140 EUROS for it)

It seems I wasn't the only one: https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us...e/0f57a891-dd68-4aad-b18e-2009cee13b43?page=1


This was a first time for me that a BIOS update deactivated my windows license.

Did it happen to anyone else here before?


----------



## Sombreuil (Nov 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Yesterday I did a motherboard BIOS update, when after a while back in windows I was greeted with a message that windows was no longer activated because of a change in hardware or something....
> 
> I didn't replace any hardware , just a BIOS update.
> 
> ...


I've seen it a lot with Windows 11, especially on MSI mobos.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 25, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Yesterday I did a motherboard BIOS update, when after a while back in windows I was greeted with a message that windows was no longer activated because of a change in hardware or something....
> 
> I didn't replace any hardware , just a BIOS update.
> 
> ...


This happens a lot. It's really very stupid. Yet another example of why DRM is unacceptable and idiotic.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 28, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594330975659433984


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1594330975659433984


Interesting. It might be kinda useful.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Interesting. It might be kinda useful.


I wonder if you see it when using wifi...


----------



## Arco (Nov 28, 2022)

Hello, thanks @lexluthermiester for referring me. 

So far I kind of like Windows 11. 

My only issue has been some games show a black screen for a few seconds when tabbing in or out of them.


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 28, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I wonder if you see it when using wifi...


You don't. The feature seems to be still very WIP.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2022)

Arco said:


> Hello, thanks @lexluthermiester for referring me.


Yeah, welcome!


Arco said:


> So far I kind of like Windows 11.


Last I was skeptical at first, but the refinements resonate with me.


Arco said:


> My only issue has been some games show a black screen for a few seconds when tabbing in or out of them.


That seems like a driver/monitor resynch thing. When this happens, is your resolution changing? If so, that momentary black screen is normal and nothing to be worried about. It's a very common.


----------



## Arco (Nov 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Yeah, welcome!
> 
> Last I was skeptical at first, but the refinements resonate with me.
> 
> That seems like a driver/monitor resynch thing. When this happens, is your resolution changing? If so, that momentary black screen is normal and nothing to be worried about. It's a very common.


No, currently I'm running a GTX 1060 3GB.

It may be due to my DisplayPort cable using DSC because the HDMI port on the GPU cannot support 4k@120FPS.

Overall, I welcome the changes done to task manager, file explorer, and others.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 28, 2022)

Get a notification when your webcam is turned on/off


----------



## Sombreuil (Nov 28, 2022)

Does anyone have the same issue when adding a library in Windows 11?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 28, 2022)

Arco said:


> No, currently I'm running a GTX 1060 3GB.
> 
> It may be due to my DisplayPort cable using DSC because the HDMI port on the GPU cannot support 4k@120FPS.


That could be it too. It's possible with any adjustment to the display output configuration.

And now for something completely different...
@CyberCPU Tech
Over on YouTube we were discussing using Windows 11 on a HDD. Here is the screen shot I mentioned.



This is on an old Dell T3500 with a Xeon W3680 CPU. As you can see, that system has 3 HDD's and disk usage is not pegged at 100% on any of them. The laptop I mentioned is dual core i3-2310 and it's running a laptop HDD. While boot up times on a HDD are longer than an SSD(naturally), it's only longer by about 25 seconds and once on the desktop, you barely notice the difference.

Please don't take offense to my objections, I'm not trying to attack you. It just that there is this silly myth floating around that using an HDD as a primary drive is a horendus experience. It isn't. It's fine and with any HDD made in the last few years, performance is good and completely usable. So telling people that they need to use an SSD or they will have laggy performance is just not true.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Nov 28, 2022)

@lexluthermiester 100% agree with the HDD statement, the amount of FUD that is spread simply because people cannot maintain/configure their system correctly is infuriating.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 29, 2022)

I mean, SSDs are more forgiving to the end user by not requiring much maintenance for optimal performance, but otherwise in agreement.  HDDs are of course slower, but that's kind of "water is wet" territory.


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 29, 2022)

This is off the wall (update my windows 11 installs work great with no mods)

but as someone with 3 4k displays I wont lie keeping up with wallpapers can be a pain in the dick. So I usually just set everything to dark mode and forget about it. I recently came across the "Pantone color of the year 2022" theme from MS in the store however and I love the purple/blue hue.









						Get Pantone Color of the Year 2022 from the Microsoft Store
					

Live in color with these four custom images of the Windows bloom re-imagined using the Pantone Color of the Year 2022, PANTONE® 17-3938 Very Peri, a dynamic blue hue that blends the faithfulness and constancy of blue with the energy and excitement of red.




					www.microsoft.com


----------



## solarmystic (Nov 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> This is on an old Dell T3500 with a Xeon W3680 CPU. As you can see, that system has 3 HDD's and disk usage is not pegged at 100% on any of them. The laptop I mentioned is dual core i3-2310 and it's running a laptop HDD. While boot up times on a HDD are longer than an SSD(naturally), it's only longer by about 25 seconds and once on the desktop, you barely notice the difference.
> 
> Please don't take offense to my objections, I'm not trying to attack you. It just that there is this silly myth floating around that using an HDD as a primary drive is a horendus experience. It isn't. It's fine and with any HDD made in the last few years, performance is good and completely usable. So telling people that they need to use an SSD or they will have laggy performance is just not true.



I think the myth spread from insane responsiveness gained when moving from those incredibly slow and low performing 5400 RPM laptop 2.5" drives that handled Windows 10 poorly to any form of SSD storage.

In addition, if Windows decided to do anything disk intensive like downloading updates/updating, indexing, engaging Superfetch, or Malware/Virus scanning using Defender, those drives would grind to a halt.

On the desktop front, your average HDD is 7200 RPM and has much better responsiveness, thus it makes sense that it would handle Windows better.

So in short, i think it's not so much a myth on the laptop front, since laptop spinners do not have the performance metrics that their desktop spinners enjoy.


----------



## freeagent (Nov 29, 2022)

That disk usage in 11 looks pretty good honestly, I thought it would have been much worse.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 29, 2022)

solarmystic said:


> I think the myth spread from insane responsiveness gained when moving from those incredibly slow and low performing 5400 RPM laptop 2.5" drives that handled Windows 10 poorly to any form of SSD storage.


Didn't even have to be 5400RPM. SSD swapped a whole bunch of computers in the past that used 7200RPM drives; any 2.5" will perform like crap in my experience.


----------



## R-T-B (Nov 29, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Didn't even have to be 5400RPM. SSD swapped a whole bunch of computers in the past that used 7200RPM drives; any 2.5" will perform like crap in my experience.


I think laptop drives (modern ones anyways) going shingled hasn't helped as well.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2022)

solarmystic said:


> I think the myth spread from insane responsiveness gained when moving from those incredibly slow and low performing 5400 RPM laptop 2.5" drives that handled Windows 10 poorly to any form of SSD storage.
> 
> In addition, if Windows decided to do anything disk intensive like downloading updates/updating, indexing, engaging Superfetch, or Malware/Virus scanning using Defender, those drives would grind to a halt.


Very likely.



Count von Schwalbe said:


> Didn't even have to be 5400RPM. SSD swapped a whole bunch of computers in the past that used 7200RPM drives; any 2.5" will perform like crap in my experience.


The laptop mentioned above runs a 7200rpm, it runs fine.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (Nov 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Very likely.
> 
> 
> The laptop mentioned above runs a 7200rpm, it runs fine.


Nice! Only the cleanest of installs is even usable on the ones I have tried. Probably SMR vs CMR if I had to guess.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> The laptop mentioned above runs a 7200rpm, it runs fine.


What brand sir?


----------



## Arco (Nov 29, 2022)

Regarding my storage, I'm going full NVME. 

I have four slots so I might as well fill them with fast storage. Begone spinning rust.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2022)

When I need more storage in the near future it will be NVMe drives, got 5 M.2 slots on my motherboard, 2 occupied for now.
I already banned spinners...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> What brand sir?


Hitachi. It's an older drive but it still hums along.



Arco said:


> Regarding my storage, I'm going full NVME.
> 
> I have four slots so I might as well fill them with fast storage. Begone spinning rust.





P4-630 said:


> When I need more storage in the near future it will be NVMe drives, got 5 M.2 slots on my motherboard, 2 occupied for now.
> I already banned spinners...


Good luck with that! You're not going to find SSDs with greater than 4TB of space for less than $700. HDD's might be slower, but they are MASSIVELY more spacious and much less costly.


----------



## Arco (Nov 29, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> When I need more storage in the near future it will be NVMe drives, got 5 M.2 slots on my motherboard, 2 occupied for now.
> I already banned spinners...


I'm offloading all my spinners and SATA SSDS to my younger siblings.

My current SN770 1TB OS Drive will be turned into a video and media drive when I can get my hands on a PCIE5.0 2TB main drive.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2022)

For now using a PCIe 4.0 Samsung 980 Pro 1TB for OS.



lexluthermiester said:


> Good luck with that! You're not going to find SSDs with greater than 4TB of space for less than $700.


I don't need tons of TB's.....At least not in the near future, most of my installed games are installed on SATA SSD's.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Hitachi. It's an older drive but it still hums along


So it makes a Hum sound   I mean they all do so


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2022)

Future NVMe drives might come with "coil whine"....Who knows lol, blistering screeming fast data transfers...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I don't need tons of TB's.....At least not in the near future, most of my installed games are installed on SATA SSD's.


While that's a fair statement, many people do. One should never cut one's self off from a useful technology just because it's older.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2022)

Why did I get update kb5020044 offered to download and install?

I read it's still an _insiders update_ from last week.
I'm not any of that..


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 29, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Why did I get update kb5020044 offered to download and install?
> 
> I read it's still an _insiders update_ from last week.
> I'm not any of that..


Update previews are offered to all apparently.

I get those in a Windows 10 system at work that doesn't take Insider builds. Though I think they're not installed unless you manually approve them.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Though I think they're not installed unless you manually approve them.


Correct but it didn't even say "preview"...


----------



## Sombreuil (Nov 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> View attachment 272089


Did you do something to lower the memory usage? I can't go below 30% no matter what I do. Not that it's really annoying per se, but if there is a known tweak or something, I'm all ears.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Nov 29, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Why did I get update kb5020044 offered to download and install?
> 
> I read it's still an _insiders update_ from last week.
> I'm not any of that..


So refuse.



Sombreuil said:


> Did you do something to lower the memory usage? I can't go below 30% no matter what I do. Not that it's really annoying per se, but if there is a known tweak or something, I'm all ears.


Nope, I just do my usual debloat lean & clean config. I do all of it post install.



P4-630 said:


> Correct but it didn't even say "preview"...
> 
> View attachment 272216


Yeah, just click that "X". It's not a security update and it's had a few problems.


----------



## Arco (Nov 30, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nope, I just do my usual debloat lean & clean config. I do all of it post install.


Do you have a link or any information on how to do this? I'm completely willing to reinstall. (My windows eats ram.)


----------



## Psychoholic (Nov 30, 2022)

Finally..  the update adding task manager to right click on task bar menu came through the normal update channel for me..
Its the little things.. lol


----------



## windwhirl (Nov 30, 2022)

Psychoholic said:


> Finally..  the update adding task manager to right click on task bar menu came through the normal update channel for me..
> Its the little things.. lol
> 
> View attachment 272298


I still would have preferred if they kept all the window management items too.


----------



## Bomby569 (Nov 30, 2022)

Psychoholic said:


> Finally..  the update adding task manager to right click on task bar menu came through the normal update channel for me..
> Its the little things.. lol
> 
> View attachment 272298


A couple more hundred updates and it's just as good and feature rich as W10. Reversed progress.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 30, 2022)

From here on out I'd like to say WIN11 is king


----------



## freeagent (Nov 30, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> From here on out I'd like to say WIN11 is king


Almost.. 10 still benches better


----------



## Psychoholic (Nov 30, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> From here on out I'd like to say WIN11 is king



I'd have to agree, even though win10 wins in some benchmarks, for some reason at least to me win11 "feels" smoother.. subjective opinion i know.


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 30, 2022)

I'm not all about scores. It's the REAL Experience. Like virtual machines... "Eh" it's the real experience I crave


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 30, 2022)

Nice to see Win 11 update today fixed the gaming performance issues. Got mine updated


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 30, 2022)

with the explorer patch (I just started using it again) and On my Windows Go "I don't think a Regular installment would make a difference anyway but" I'm getting full black on the taskbar when Apps are Maximized. I'm using a 4850 1GB on that system. Most of my systems are AMD GPUs


----------



## ThrashZone (Nov 30, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> From here on out I'd like to say WIN11 is king


Hi,
Yep king of how many tweaks it takes to get rid of the annoying crap which 10 didn't need by the way 

Read you say 11 virtual machine abilities are better than 10's ?
Please share exactly how or what make 11 better at vm's 
Frankly if you're using vm it's likely to escape 11 with some other os not use 11 more


----------



## theFOoL (Nov 30, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yep king of how many tweaks it takes to get rid of the annoying crap which 10 didn't need by the way
> 
> Read you say 11 virtual machine abilities are better than 10's ?
> ...


I think you mis-read. I hate VM's. I like REAL hardware testing

Now on to my issue. I recently today tried Explorer patch and with Maximized Windows I get full black Taskbar to where I need to hover over my mouse to see the WiFi/Sound/Etc


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2022)

Arco said:


> Do you have a link or any information on how to do this? I'm completely willing to reinstall. (My windows eats ram.)


I can make a walkthrough if there is enough interest. However, fair warning, the way I do things is *very much not* the microsoft way.


----------



## Arco (Dec 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I can make a walkthrough if there is enough interest. However, fair warning, the way I do things is *very much not* the microsoft way.


I can do a little tomfoolery. My Windows 11 takes 10 GB doing nothing.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 1, 2022)

Arco said:


> I can do a little tomfoolery. My Windows 11 takes 10 GB doing nothing.


Sir I'm interested


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2022)

Arco said:


> I can do a little tomfoolery. My Windows 11 takes 10 GB doing nothing.


Wait, are you serious? I've got 2 browsers, an email client, a image editor and file manager open and I'm only 4.1GB..


----------



## freeagent (Dec 1, 2022)

I am just running mine @ stock... is that bad? Performance feels strong and snappy... but trfc 255 at 1933 14-15-15-35 could make it feel that way too


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 1, 2022)

freeagent said:


> I am just running mine @ stock... is that bad?


No.


freeagent said:


> but trfc 255 at 1933 14-15-15-35 could make it feel that way too


Running your RAM at 3866 is a solid speed. You're good.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 1, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> While that's a fair statement, many people do. One should never cut one's self off from a useful technology just because it's older.


Especially if it’s a sata ssd.  When it comes
To game loading it’s negligible compared to nvme.

does win 11 support 3.5” floppy??


----------



## Fangio1951 (Dec 1, 2022)

Do 3.5" floppies still exist ??


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 1, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Especially if it’s a sata ssd.  When it comes
> To game loading it’s negligible compared to nvme.
> 
> does win 11 support 3.5” floppy??



Probably.

Anyways I have WUD disabled and not looking back lol (no more forced updates).

Also the W10 and older context menu is back. All thats left is to restore all items found in settings back to the control panel and get AeroGlass GUI


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 1, 2022)

Arco said:


> I can do a little tomfoolery. My Windows 11 takes 10 GB doing nothing.


That's abnormal. For a system with 16 GB of RAM, a fresh, non-tweaked install of Windows 11 should use around 3 or 4 GB of RAM when idle, with nothing running in the background. Not 10 GB.



Fangio1951 said:


> Do 3.5" floppies still exist ??


... I think they're still mandated in Japan for bureaucracy stuff?


----------



## Arco (Dec 1, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> That's abnormal. For a system with 16 GB of RAM, a fresh, non-tweaked install of Windows 11 should use around 3 or 4 GB of RAM when idle, with nothing running in the background. Not 10 GB.





lexluthermiester said:


> Wait, are you serious? I've got 2 browsers, an email client, a image editor and file manager open and I'm only 4.1GB..





theFOoL said:


> Sir I'm interested


I've got fewer things open with 32 GB of ram. Maybe Windows is splurging and pre-loading stuff? 

Also, It's not like I'm spending a lot of system resources anyways. I just came from an I5-7400 so many of my saving habits are still around.


----------



## tabascosauz (Dec 1, 2022)

Arco said:


> I can do a little tomfoolery. My Windows 11 takes 10 GB doing nothing.



Yeah, no. That's not Windows lol. You run a lot of background programs.

I used to disable a bunch of services on 10, not anymore on 11, just a once-over upon clean install but it's only 3 or 4 services. Idle use is about 4GB-8GB with stuff open, not going out of my way to close background tasks like HWinfo, Dropbox etc.

Unless you use Chrome (not edge chrome). Then it's normal usage  

i just pick a few quality of life stuff off here









						Windows 11 Tweaks for GPU Benchmark
					

Updated for 22H2  - Install without Internet - When it prompts you to go online, press Shift+F10 and type "OOBE\BYPASSNRO" (that's an o not a zero at the end). After the automatic reboot you can install without network - Install on systems without TPM, UEFI or other requirements...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Arco (Dec 1, 2022)

tabascosauz said:


> Yeah, no. That's not Windows lol. You run a lot of background programs.


Uh let's see, Discord, the Asrock Updater thing, Lightshot, Fancy zones, and then the browser.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2022)

Mine sits usually just under 6GB usage with just chrome open with few background apps, I don't care much, I got 32GB now anyway....


----------



## Arco (Dec 1, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Mine sits usually just under 6GB usage with just chrome open with few background apps, I don't care much, I got 32GB now anyway....


Yeah, I'm just concerned because there is no way Windows is eating that much. I will try out those tweaks though.


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 1, 2022)

Arco said:


> I've got fewer things open with 32 GB of ram. Maybe Windows is splurging and pre-loading stuff?
> 
> Also, It's not like I'm spending a lot of system resources anyways. I just came from an I5-7400 so many of my saving habits are still around.



i have a lot of stuff open with 32GB and i'm still not using 10GB, you definitely have something abusing your RAM.


----------



## Arco (Dec 1, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> i have a lot of stuff open with 32GB and i'm still not using 10GB, you definitely have something abusing your RAM.


I checked all my background processes, it's not the stuff I'm running. It's definitely Windows 11. 

Better to rip off the bandage now and reinstall with tweaks.


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 1, 2022)

Arco said:


> I checked all my background processes, it's not the stuff I'm running. It's definitely Windows 11.
> 
> Better to rip off the bandage now and reinstall with tweaks.



I'm on windows 11..  2 game launchers, email client, telegram,  and like 8 chrome tabs and im sitting at 5.8Gb.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2022)

Arco said:


> Yeah, I'm just concerned because there is no way Windows is eating that much. I will try out those tweaks though.


Maybe scan for malware...


----------



## Arco (Dec 1, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Maybe scan for malware...


Maybe, ASROCK is the malware!!!!


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 1, 2022)

Arco said:


> Maybe, ASROCK is the malware!!!!



Did you check your taskmanager what's going on?


----------



## Arco (Dec 1, 2022)

The stuff I did have open took 2-3GB of ram. (Stuff I downloaded and was running.) The rest is Windows 11.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 1, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Probably.
> 
> Anyways I have WUD disabled and not looking back lol (no more forced updates).
> 
> Also the W10 and older context menu is back. All thats left is to restore all items found in settings back to the control panel and get AeroGlass GUI


What?!?  Win 11 can disable updates? Like the home edition?


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 1, 2022)

mechtech said:


> Like the home edition?


That's new to me as I haven't used it


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2022)

mechtech said:


> does win 11 support 3.5” floppy??





Fangio1951 said:


> Do 3.5" floppies still exist ??


Yes, and yes.



eidairaman1 said:


> Probably.


Definitely. I use them regularly. Windows 11 support of legacy devices is actually better than Windows 10, which is one of the reasons, I like 11.



tabascosauz said:


> I used to disable a bunch of services on 10, not anymore on 11


I still do and will never stop. There are a ton of services that exist and run that do not need to be there.



Arco said:


> Discord, the Asrock Updater thing


Turn those off. They should not be running unless you're actively using them.



Arco said:


> Maybe, ASROCK is the malware!!!!


Funny, no.



mechtech said:


> What?!? Win 11 can disable updates? Like the home edition?


Oh yes. You have to do it right, but it can be done.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 2, 2022)

How does w11 pro compared to W10 LTSC 2021??


----------



## kilo (Dec 2, 2022)

mechtech said:


> What?!?  Win 11 can disable updates? Like the home edition?



You can use a basic script to always set updates off. Somethingiin batch would look like

:start
Timeout 30
Net stop wuauserv
Goto :start

Please note, that at 60 seconds, Windows update will start, download updates, and install them. 30 seconds is a safe timeout in my experience.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 2, 2022)

mechtech said:


> How does w11 pro compared to W10 LTSC 2021??


If you're ok with Windows 10, LTSC2021 is near optimal. I like the improvements and changes made to 11 so I go through the hassle of a deep clean after install. Keep in mind though, even LTSC is not perfect. Still requires some tweaking to make it optimal.


----------



## mechtech (Dec 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> If you're ok with Windows 10, LTSC2021 is near optimal. I like the improvements and changes made to 11 so I go through the hassle of a deep clean after install. Keep in mind though, even LTSC is not perfect. Still requires some tweaking to make it optimal.


What improvements do you like?   I have not tried w11 yet or read change log so I’m a bit clueless.


----------



## Arco (Dec 2, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Turn those off. They should not be running unless you're actively using them.


Good point but the Asrock update is the only one I don't actually use. No reason though for 10 GB of ram to be used for minimal apps open.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 3, 2022)

mechtech said:


> What improvements do you like?   I have not tried w11 yet or read change log so I’m a bit clueless.


There are a few baseline/kernel improvements(core/thread scheduling, memory management, storage device caching and access scheduling, etc.) but then there are the UI improvements. Some say they think it looks the same. I say they're silly or need to take a closer look. Compared to Windows 10, it looks better, is a more smooth experience and the settings & options have been better organized/ are more intuitive. Even the Start Menu has been better refined.

Make no mistake, Windows 7 is far & away the better UI experience! But Windows 11 is not bad. Certainly better than Windows 10.



mechtech said:


> I have not tried w11 yet or read change log so I’m a bit clueless.


My suggestion, don't listen to anyone's advice but your own as to whether or not one is better than the other. As my above opinion clearly shows, how "good" or "better" it might be is a completely subjective viewpoint. Some like it, some don't.

Best way to find out how you feel is to try it out for yourself. Use a spare drive if you want to keep your current install untouched(if you want tips on how to try it out without messing up your current install, chime and I'll help you do it.) install and give it an honest go for a few weeks. First impressions can sometimes be misleading, so you have to dig in and get to know it.



Arco said:


> No reason though for 10 GB of ram to be used for minimal apps open.


Everyone here can agree on that. Something hinky is going on with your system.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2022)

Recent hotfix improved my game performance, i thought it was an nvidia driver issue


spotted this in the win+g game bar






Hey arco, you dont use Logitech/corsair software do you? I had insane idle RAM usage due to LGHhub breaking and keeping a feature enabled, even when uninstalled - but only when a mic was in use
(16) PSA: Nvidia broadcast plugins for LGHUB and iCue using 1GB+ of RAM + VRAM (How to fix/remove) | TechPowerUp Forums

At it's worst with both apps using the same feature at the same time, I had 10GB of ram used for Nvbroadcast i didnt even want enabled



Around 5GB used at idle seems normal for my systems (Gotta love that win 10/11 can actually use spare RAM for caching)


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Recent hotfix improved my game performance, i thought it was an nvidia driver issue



Any chance you are referring to this.






						Microsoft Fixes Windows 11 22H2 Gaming Issues, Resumes Updates | ExtremeTech
					

It wouldn't be a Windows update without some bugs, and indeed, there were some annoyances when Microsoft finally released the ...




					www.extremetech.com
				









						November 29, 2022—KB5020044 (OS Build 22621.900) Preview - Microsoft Support
					






					support.microsoft.com


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2022)

Yeah i couldnt find the update number, but it was the gaming fix for 22h2
I'd been seeing high render latency issues (3-8ms went to 20-30ms) in several titles like Vsync was screwing with me, but not all of them

Manually checked for updates, tada it's all back to normal


I was gaming on my secondary PC (5800x + 1070Ti) was using it for ~48 hours as I rebuilt my new loop, and saw some nuts FPS drops for no reason in fairly lightweight games that felt like a CPU limitation at the time (and i was seeing ~15% CPU usage when that same CPU at the same settings saw <5% on my 3090)

Finding out it's some screwy debug code makes sense


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 4, 2022)

Since I have 32gb of ram in Windows 11, should I just turn off Page File? God of War shows a usage of it, but I don't need Page File at all do I? Or do some games need it? 

Side note, all I do on Win 11 is play PC games... not sure if that will help you answer my question or not, but there you go.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> Since I have 32gb of ram in Windows 11, should I just turn off Page File? God of War shows a usage of it, but I don't need Page File at all do I? Or do some games need it?


That depends on the game. Some games don't like or refuse to run if a pagefile is not present. My advice is to set it and forget it. Use a fixed size pagefile, 3GB(3072MB) or 4GB(4096MB). See example;



This is my setting. 4096GB would give games that are more memory intensive a larger disc cache, but World Of Warcraft was the only game I've ever seen that needs anywhere near 4GB.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> Since I have 32gb of ram in Windows 11, should I just turn off Page File? God of War shows a usage of it, but I don't need Page File at all do I? Or do some games need it?
> 
> Side note, all I do on Win 11 is play PC games... not sure if that will help you answer my question or not, but there you go.


No, this one comes up constantly
Theres two ways this goes

1. Apps that require the page file just crash with out of memory errors
2. Windows will forcibly create and delete one when needed, adding excess writes (not all programs can do this)

It's tiring arguing that myth over and over, and constantly seeing "out of memory" problems from people who are super confused about all their free RAM


----------



## Shrek (Dec 4, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> Since I have 32gb of ram in Windows 11, should I just turn off Page File?



Why?

If you don't need it, it doesn't get used so doesn't need to be turned off
If you need it, don't turn it off
Eventually you will experience a program with a memory leak and will need it.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 4, 2022)

best practice is to set it to a static, reasonable size - i use 16GB and leave it there. The bigger it is, the less likely anything will ever need to be written, deleted and re-written. Write once, read many.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 4, 2022)

Hi,
I have 32gb memory on all my builds to and just use 16mb minimum and peg it at 5gb max on page file and I haven't seen any issues.


----------



## questionable (Dec 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Recent hotfix improved my game performance, i thought it was an nvidia driver issue
> 
> 
> spotted this in the win+g game bar
> View attachment 272936


It only shows GPU: DirectStorage Supported on my win11+1660 super system. Do you know how to make it "optimised" like yours shows? The nvme drive also shows supported.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2022)

Mussels said:


> best practice is to set it to a static, reasonable size - i use 16GB and leave it there. The bigger it is, the less likely anything will ever need to be written, deleted and re-written. Write once, read many.


That's an interesting take. I agree with the static size and have been doing this for decades. I think 16GB is just way too much. 8GB is more than any game will ever really need.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 4, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> That's an interesting take. I agree with the static size and have been doing this for decades. I think 16GB is just way too much. 8GB is more than any game will ever really need.


Hi,
If you use as minimum 16mb the system will manage properly until it hits what ever max you enter.
Then if you have an issue increase the max.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 4, 2022)

8192 i settled on this as my min and max. just rebooted. 

cool, going to forget it and leave it now


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 4, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> If you use as minimum 16mb the system will manage properly until it hits what ever max you enter.
> Then if you have an issue increase the max.


The system doesn't need to manage the pagefile. Set it and forget it. Following the static pagefile size school of thought, Windows doesn't have to manage the pagefile as much and always knows what it has. It's just more efficient. On HDDs, it keeps the pagefile from being fragmented all over the place and on SSDs it reduces cell where to some degree.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2022)

Posting from my 5800x/1070Ti ITX rig

wanted to make sure it had that game performance update installed, seems like 11 has worked on idle RAM usage too

*



Sure its not the XP days of <100MB, but it's nice to see the base OS is still getting optimised
(~5GB of cached data too, so its preloading stuff in that spare RAM)*

(That text wont un-bold no matter what I do, its magic text)


Hmm: Neither my 3700x nor 5800x systems have been offered the 22H2 update. I wonder why. (Printer compatibility thing that made the news? something else?)


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 5, 2022)

How do I turn off Windows 11 from actively doing background virus scanning? I got a notification just now as I was playing a game that the virus scan has completed no threats detected...

wtf... I never scheduled any scans.  I have no automatic submission turned off, but the rest of the virus scans on default.

any advice welcome. I don't mind it scanning, but I want to do it manual only.

edit:  yes I googled how to do it. but the setting that it says should be there for me to click on isn't there... so... fuck if I know.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> How do I turn off Windows 11 from actively doing background virus scanning? I got a notification just now as I was playing a game that the virus scan has completed no threats detected...
> 
> wtf... I never scheduled any scans.  I have no automatic submission turned off, but the rest of the virus scans on default.
> 
> ...


change to another antivirus
All AV's do background scanning, its kinda why they exist

Windows shouldnt do scanning while heavy demand programs are running, unless you disabled things (game mode for example, stops AV scanning while games are running - but people disable it for some unknown reason)


google says to check task scheduler as you may just have a default scheduled task in there


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 5, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> How do I turn off Windows 11 from actively doing background virus scanning? I got a notification just now as I was playing a game that the virus scan has completed no threats detected...
> 
> wtf... I never scheduled any scans.  I have no automatic submission turned off, but the rest of the virus scans on default.
> 
> ...


Windows Defender should allow you to either disable the background scanning in favor for scheduled scans or turn off notifications. They're in the settings somewhere..


----------



## Mussels (Dec 5, 2022)

You can also exclude game folders entirely, but of course if you run any games or mods from suspect sources, dont exclude those folders - game cracks have been known to include malware and miners in recent years

Unsure if RUFUS did something when it modified the installs for 11 originally, but the only way i could get 22H2 on these systems was to use rufus again
Created a new USB installer with 22H2 on it, ran the setup.exe and upgraded them

*shrug*

regular updates appeared, security etc - just not the major 22H2 one (except on my x3D system, which i can't understand what's different between them all when they had the OS installed from the same USB)

Back on ITX PC now its updated:






Now it's 3.4GB of ram usage... but in DARK mode. Absolutely worth it.




Edit: I think it was the Nvidia drivers.
Both systems had a "black screen" bug, but one showed up as only being in YCBCR (whatever it is) 4:2:0 with a 120Hz maximum not 165Hz, unplugging and replugging the displayport did nothing - but restarting the monitor did

Second PC had similar issue and appeared stuck in a loop with the mouse and keyboard RGB cycling, power cycling the monitor immediately resolved the issue

3700x system, with less running stuff in the background i guess:

This is what i wanna see on a system without any bloat, and without any tweaking or disabling of settings


----------



## Arco (Dec 5, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Hey arco, you dont use Logitech/corsair software do you? I had insane idle RAM usage due to LGHhub breaking and keeping a feature enabled, even when uninstalled - but only when a mic was in use
> (16) PSA: Nvidia broadcast plugins for LGHUB and iCue using 1GB+ of RAM + VRAM (How to fix/remove) | TechPowerUp Forums
> 
> At it's worst with both apps using the same feature at the same time, I had 10GB of ram used for Nvbroadcast i didnt even want enabled





lexluthermiester said:


> Everyone here can agree on that. Something hinky is going on with your system.


I do have Razer's keyboard software and Logitech's mouse software. I do know about Ghub's memory issues and checked both of these. They only took 500 MB of ram combined unless they somehow take more. I will remove it to see what happens though.

Ferb, I know what we're going to do today.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 5, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> How do I turn off Windows 11 from actively doing background virus scanning? I got a notification just now as I was playing a game that the virus scan has completed no threats detected...
> 
> wtf... I never scheduled any scans.  I have no automatic submission turned off, but the rest of the virus scans on default.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Get a third party antivirus 
Then have it register with windows on startup and defender will be disabled for the most part.


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 5, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> How do I turn off Windows 11 from actively doing background virus scanning? I got a notification just now as I was playing a game that the virus scan has completed no threats detected...
> 
> wtf... I never scheduled any scans.  I have no automatic submission turned off, but the rest of the virus scans on default.
> 
> ...


Search MSCONFIG.
Click services tab.
Disable Windows Defender stuff.
Apply.
Restart to save changes.
Reverse action to enable.
Completed.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 5, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Search MSCONFIG.
> Click services tab.
> Disable Windows Defender stuff.
> Apply.
> ...


Msconfig doesn't exist in 11 just goes to the start up in task manager I think

I just did a quick search and found that you can enter msconfig by creating a new task *LINK*

Though the start up just leads to task manager


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 5, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Msconfig doesn't exist in 11 just goes to the start up in task manager I think
> 
> I just did a quick search and found that you can enter msconfig by creating a new task *LINK*
> 
> Though the start up just leads to task manager


Doesn't exist?

That's funny, it's there on my W11. In exactly the way I described it. 

Can't screen shot it right now, but in an hour when I'm back home I can. Cause you know, need proof!!


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 5, 2022)

Hi,
Win+r and msconfig should work just fine.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 5, 2022)

Guy's  know it's there just now the "Start up is accessed through Task Manager"


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 5, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Msconfig doesn't exist in 11 just goes to the start up in task manager I think


Hi,
You thought wrong is all 
Startup can still be accessed with msconfig.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 5, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> You thought wrong is all
> Startup can still be accessed with msconfig.


but it goes to the Task Manager but nonetheless you can disable services yes but the start up section is held by the task  manager


----------



## ShrimpBrime (Dec 5, 2022)

Start up applications is not windows services which windows defender is part of. 

Task manager start up services was a dumb implementation, but makes it easier for the average user to disable applications installed 3rd party.

That is all....


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 5, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> but it goes to the Task Manager but nonetheless you can disable services yes but the start up section is held by the task  manager


Hi,
The problem is you're focusing on startup tab 
Dude referred to search services not startup items.



ShrimpBrime said:


> *Search MSCONFIG.
> Click services tab.
> Disable Windows Defender stuff*.
> Apply.
> ...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 5, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> Msconfig doesn't exist in 11 just goes to the start up in task manager I think


Sure it does. EDIT, oops, I just read further and saw all the corrections, no worries mate!



ShrimpBrime said:


> Start up applications is not windows services which windows defender is part of.


True.


ShrimpBrime said:


> Task manager start up services was a dumb implementation


Not true, and you answered why yourself...


ShrimpBrime said:


> makes it easier for the average user to disable applications installed 3rd party.


...with this.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 5, 2022)

It's funny to me how security driven Windows 11 is, yet they leave Remote Desktop options on by default for all users...  yet probably 5% of the population actually uses that feature, and even if a customer needed that to get help, the customer service person could simply walk them through how to turn it on real quick...

I don't make six figures though, so hey, what do I know about security.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 5, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> It's funny to me how security driven Windows 11 is, yet they leave Remote Desktop options on by default for all users...


Right? Not to mention they leave WinRM and Remote Registry running and exposed to the web by default as well... Utter nonsense. And people wonder why I do things the way I do?...


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 5, 2022)

Hi,
It's a I told you so for onedrive storage push


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> WinRM and Remote Registry



how do I turn off both of these?


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 5, 2022)

Shrek said:


> Why?
> 
> If you don't need it, it doesn't get used so doesn't need to be turned off
> If you need it, don't turn it off
> Eventually you will experience a program with a memory leak and will need it.


I just keep it all on automatic so I don't even have to care about it.



Space Lynx said:


> how do I turn off both of these?


Regarding Remote Registry, I just disable the service completely in services.msc




For Windows Remote Management, the service is set to manual for me (so it only starts when another program or Windows itself requests it), and I'm pretty sure I haven't touched it. Still, for further peace of mind you could just set it to disabled too. Though, I'm not quite sure if anything depends on it.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 5, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> how do I turn off both of these?


Go into the Services section of the Management Console. Right click the "This PC" desktop icon(works the same way in Windows Explorer), and click "Manage".




Then select the Services console.




Scroll down to Remote Registry and WinRM, right click each and disable the service. While you have the properties open, if they're running, click stop. Then close the properties Window and move to the next. When you're done, close everything and restart your PC. You're good to go.

I can't show those screen shots because I deleted those services from my install of Win11, but you have the idea.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Go into the Services section of the Management Console. Right click the "This PC" desktop icon(works the same way in Windows Explorer), and click "Manage".
> View attachment 273176
> 
> Then select the Services console.
> ...



i got it done


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 5, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> i got it done


I got Ninja'd by @windwhirl.. LOL!



windwhirl said:


> Regarding Remote Registry, I just disable the service completely in services.msc


I actually delete those services, along with a few others I don't want or will never utilize.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I got Ninja'd by @windwhirl.. LOL!


Sorry, not sorry 


lexluthermiester said:


> I actually delete those services, along with a few others I don't want or will never utilize.


Well, if the nuclear option works for you, by all means 

Personally, I stick to the default install (I already take risks with using the Insider Dev builds on my daily driver, so I don't wish to make it spicier  )


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 5, 2022)

what are your thoughts on shutupten for win11? its an easy checkmark if you just select "recommended" 

block shutupten exe in firewall, and just let it do its thing? for casual user seems like a good use. i think i will start using it again, just want to know someone elses opinion on this software first


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 5, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> what are your thoughts on shutupten for win11? its an easy checkmark if you just select "recommended"


No opinion, can't remember if I've ever used it.


----------



## rbgc (Dec 5, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Right? Not to mention they leave WinRM and Remote Registry running and exposed to the web by default as well... Utter nonsense. And people wonder why I do things the way I do?...



This service, another service, unused service, all exposed, opened, security hole, ... 

Keep you PC (notebook) unchanged because you don't know when you will need original management services config. Wasted time to modify it again and again. Simply enable "Block all incoming connections, ..." in firewall. Your comp will be client, not server and protected from unwanted external incoming connections. Simple, quick and easily revertible network services protection.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 5, 2022)

rbgc said:


> This service, another service, unused service, all exposed, opened, security hole, ...
> 
> Keep you PC (notebook) unchanged because you don't know when you will need original management services config. Wasted time to modify it again and again. Simply enable "Block all incoming connections, ..." in firewall. Your comp will be client, not server and protected from unwanted external incoming connections. Simple, quick and easily revertible network services protection.
> 
> View attachment 273180




ummm that means no internet period though? which means no visiting TPU... lol


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 5, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> ummm that means no internet period though? which means no visiting TPU... lol


that may not be a bad thing


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599462078649028608


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 5, 2022)

OneMoar said:


> that may not be a bad thing



I wouldn't mind that except so many games require internet these days even if single player... cause pathetic design is pathetic design.


----------



## OneMoar (Dec 5, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I wouldn't mind that except so many games require internet these days even if single player... cause pathetic design is pathetic design.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 6, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> what are your thoughts on shutupten for win11? its an easy checkmark if you just select "recommended"
> 
> block shutupten exe in firewall, and just let it do its thing? for casual user seems like a good use. i think i will start using it again, just want to know someone elses opinion on this software first



Every user is different, so I'd refuse to tell you to go with the 1-click option lol


P4-630 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1599462078649028608
> View attachment 273188


... Wow, they sat on the idea for 27 years.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 6, 2022)

no I understood, I just felt like commenting anyway

ya I probably will do shutupten at some point, eh. part of me just doesn't care anymore though


----------



## mechtech (Dec 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> best practice is to set it to a static, reasonable size - i use 16GB and leave it there. The bigger it is, the less likely anything will ever need to be written, deleted and re-written. Write once, read many.


So about 1/4 of your total system ram.

and

2x32GB DDR4 3600 Corsair Vengeance RGB @3866 C18-22-22-22-42 TRFC704 (1.4V, SoC *1.175V Hynix MJR*)

Under 1.20V at 3866 that's impressive


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 6, 2022)

rbgc said:


> Keep you PC (notebook) unchanged because you don't know when you will need original management services config.


That you. I fit into the class of user known as "Power Users". I know exactly what I need and when I will need it.


rbgc said:


> Wasted time to modify it again and again. Simply enable "Block all incoming connections, ..." in firewall. Your comp will be client, not server and protected from unwanted external incoming connections. Simple, quick and easily revertible network services protection.


That doesn't work like you suggest, additionally, the Windows OS itself can not be fully blocked/managed by the Windows Firewall. Only a Kernel level driver based third party firewall can do that, which is what I do.



Space Lynx said:


> cause pathetic design is pathetic design.


So true!


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2022)

Arco said:


> I do have Razer's keyboard software and Logitech's mouse software. I do know about Ghub's memory issues and checked both of these. They only took 500 MB of ram combined unless they somehow take more. I will remove it to see what happens though.
> 
> Ferb, I know what we're going to do today.


I went to openRGB and FanControl (they conflict with my corsair commander, and cant be ran at the same time sadly) and now use an entire 0MB - they load, set the settings at boot and i quit em

shutup10/11 are perfectly fine, they're quite reasonable with warning you about side effects from each tweak, and the ability to undo them easily



mechtech said:


> So about 1/4 of your total system ram.
> 
> and
> 
> ...


I run that page file size on all my systems, I used 16GB back in the XP days and just havent had to update it yet

Ram is 1.4V and SoC is 1.175v - i'll improve that wording


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 6, 2022)

is it a known problem in win 11, if I alt tab out of a full screen game, to scroll TPU in Chrome, that my screen just goes blank, PC doesnt crash, but the blank screen only goes away if I hold powert button down and restart PC. its happened twice today and once yesterday... like PC will work fine for like 3-4 hours, I can even alt tab several times, but then my display goers blank...

only thing I can think of is try a different DP cable or DP slot on back of my gpu. 

(its not power savings, I have it all offf, and I tried moving my mouse several times and waiting a bit, etc) so its just like a failure somewhere...  its not the ram or cpu. I got ram and cpuat stock today and it still did it.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 6, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> is it a known problem in win 11, if I alt tab out of a full screen game, to scroll TPU in Chrome, that my screen just goes blank, PC doesnt crash, but the blank screen only goes away if I hold powert button down and restart PC. its happened twice today and once yesterday... like PC will work fine for like 3-4 hours, I can even alt tab several times, but then my display goers blank...
> 
> only thing I can think of is try a different DP cable or DP slot on back of my gpu.
> 
> (its not power savings, I have it all offf, and I tried moving my mouse several times and waiting a bit, etc) so its just like a failure somewhere...  its not the ram or cpu. I got ram and cpuat stock today and it still did it.


No, not an 11 problem
Could be an AMD GPU Driver problem, could be a platform specific problem

You could try disabling HAGS

GPU's not overclocked or undervolted?


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 6, 2022)

Mussels said:


> GPU's not overclocked or undervolted?



nope, but I do have vsync Always On in amd drivers... forced for all applications...

just remembered I did that... I will turn it off unless application specifies and see if it happens again... lol

also, I don't know what HAGS is?


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 6, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> is it a known problem in win 11, if I alt tab out of a full screen game, to scroll TPU in Chrome, that my screen just goes blank, PC doesnt crash, but the blank screen only goes away if I hold powert button down and restart PC. its happened twice today and once yesterday... like PC will work fine for like 3-4 hours, I can even alt tab several times, but then my display goers blank...
> 
> only thing I can think of is try a different DP cable or DP slot on back of my gpu.
> 
> (its not power savings, I have it all offf, and I tried moving my mouse several times and waiting a bit, etc) so its just like a failure somewhere...  its not the ram or cpu. I got ram and cpuat stock today and it still did it.



You might want to check if that's a known issue in your GPU driver version. Latest Radeon driver (22.11.2) has these notes, which do have a bit of similarity to your issue (granted, these mostly deal with people also playing video in their browser, but still):


Spoiler






> Fixed Issues​
> During video playback and window switching, an intermittent driver timeout or black screen may occur on Radeon™ RX 6000 series GPUs using some 240Hz refresh rate displays or high refresh rate primary display plus low refresh rate secondary display configurations.
> Stuttering may occur during video playback using hardware acceleration with Firefox on Radeon™ RX 6000 series GPUs.





> Known Issues​
> Intermittent system stuttering or UI flickering may occur when two videos are simultaneously playing using chromium-based browsers.
> During video playback and gameplay, frame drop may occur in chromium-based browsers with variable refresh rate enabled extended displays.
> Brief display corruption may occur when switching between video and game windows on some AMD Graphics Products such as the Radeon™ RX 6700 XT.








Space Lynx said:


> also, I don't know what HAGS is?


Hardware Accelerated GPU scheduling. I don't have it because it's not supported on the RX 580, but you should be able to find it in Windows' Settings app



Go there and there should be an option to change HAGS (screenshot borrowed from some random person on the Internet):


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 7, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> You might want to check if that's a known issue in your GPU driver version. Latest Radeon driver (22.11.2) has these notes, which do have a bit of similarity to your issue (granted, these mostly deal with people also playing video in their browser, but still):
> 
> Hardware Accelerated GPU scheduling. I don't have it because it's not supported on the RX 580, but you should be able to find it in Windows' Settings app
> View attachment 273230
> ...



I figured it out. I had vsync set to always on in amd drivers. that and freesync premium on, and I was just going to leave it and forget it.

ever since I went back to the default driver level "always off unless application specifies" the issue has gone away...

as much as I do love AMD, I never had to worry about that with nvidia drivers on my gtx 1070 laptop, I would always set driver to always on vsync and turn on freesync, and never have to worry about it.


so now i have re-installed rivatuner (because the amd drivers again suck, the frame target cap built in to AMD drivers won't stick for a lot of games, so I put a fps cap of 161 in the amd drivers, switched it on) but games still would go way above that.

so I went back to rivatuner, and capped fps at 161.  and now its working.

have had no freezes or blank screens since... sigh.

as much as I love AMD, I really do miss when things just work. if Nvidia was not such an asshole of a company I might have gotten the proper 4080 at $899 or something. but eh.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 7, 2022)

Hi,
HAGS


----------



## Mussels (Dec 7, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> I figured it out. I had vsync set to always on in amd drivers. that and freesync premium on, and I was just going to leave it and forget it.
> 
> ever since I went back to the default driver level "always off unless application specifies" the issue has gone away...
> 
> ...


Vsync is broken in many titles, one of the threads i made specifically covers it
Vsync can force frames to be rendered 1/2/3 (or more) frames ahead of the GPU being ready and it causes some nasty input lag


Started playing Tiny Tina, which has its own rendering stats - seeing ~7ms for CPU and GPU, but the nvidia overlay was showing 14ms
FPS cap so the GPU isnt at 99%, and bam it's suddenly back to <7ms
They simply have the game engine set so that if the GPU maxes out, render a second frame to keep the FPS value steady, despite it introducing latency issues (because console players or those on a controller wont notice it)

So yeah trust me that vsync issues exist on the nvidia side too, i'm always fighting with them. DX12 not working with fast vsync (or nvidias low latency mode) has been a royal pain in my ass - they've locked it behind nvidia reflex, which is great when titles support it...


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 7, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Vsync is broken in many titles, one of the threads i made specifically covers it
> Vsync can force frames to be rendered 1/2/3 (or more) frames ahead of the GPU being ready and it causes some nasty input lag
> 
> 
> ...



I have not had a single black screen or issue since I capped with rivatuner at 161 fps. so going to consider myself lucky and just get back to enjoying gaming for now


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 7, 2022)

Since I have a 12600k Alder Lake system, I need to install Windows 11, but I have Windows 10 on my laptop, it's still more stable. Another year to go by Windows 11.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 8, 2022)

lightning70 said:


> Since I have a 12600k Alder Lake system, I need to install Windows 11, but I have Windows 10 on my laptop, it's still more stable. Another year to go by Windows 11.


Okay, we'll throw a party celebrating your choice later tonight
instead of keys to the city it's a key that upgrading to windows 11 is in fact perfectly fine and problems are rare


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Okay, we'll throw a party celebrating your choice later tonight
> instead of keys to the city it's a key that upgrading to windows 11 is in fact perfectly fine and problems are rare


I have to agree, even in it's default state, 11 is better than 10. I have yet to see a BSOD since it left beta. 10 still gets BSOD's from time to time.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2022)

I've had no issues with 11 personally. My issues are always user error, ram not working right, xmp on ram wasn't stable, forcing vsync in amd drivers, all of that was really just user error and a bit of bad luck.


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Okay, we'll throw a party celebrating your choice later tonight
> instead of keys to the city it's a key that upgrading to windows 11 is in fact perfectly fine and problems are rare


that's my opinion if you're happy with windows 11 it's fine.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 8, 2022)

lightning70 said:


> that's my opinion if you're happy with windows 11 it's fine.


Mussels was trying to be nice. This is a thread about general discussion of Windows 11. It's not a trash talking thread, which is kinda what you were doing. This is not the place for that.

If you're using it and having a problem you want help solving or thinking about using it and want some insights, tips and tricks for running it well, this is your place.


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 8, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Mussels was trying to be nice. This is a thread about general discussion of Windows 11. It's not a trash talking thread, which is kinda what you were doing. This is not the place for that.
> 
> If you're using it and having a problem you want help solving or thinking about using it and want some insights, tips and tricks for running it well, this is your place.


It's not silly for me to talk. There have been many people around me who have had problems with Windows 11. I did not say that it should not be used, but I said that it should be developed more.


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 8, 2022)

I noticed on the latest update (can't quote the version now), that I have this tiny warning on the right bottom of the screen, that my system is not supported. I run Win 11 since launch day and this wasn't there for up until now, so it must be something new. It runs flawless though, very fast very snappy, wayyy better than Win10 on my system. Haven't had a BSOD so far, as far as I remember. The only thing that is not supported is the CPU, I have TPM, Asus released a BIOS for my MB for Win11, GPT on the HDD, everything is fine and dandy apart from the CPU.


----------



## lightning70 (Dec 8, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> I noticed on the latest update (can't quote the version now), that I have this tiny warning on the right bottom of the screen, that my system is not supported. I run Win 11 since launch day and this wasn't there for up until now, so it must be something new. It runs flawless though, very fast very snappy, wayyy better than Win10 on my system. Haven't had a BSOD so far, as far as I remember. The only thing that is not supported is the CPU, I have TPM, Asus released a BIOS for my MB for Win11, GPT on the HDD, everything is fine and dandy apart from the CPU.


With Windows 11, my computer hasn't had any issues so far, except for a few cases. I didn't get a blue screen, I didn't get it at 10 anyway. The situation I'm talking about is old computers and systems with low RAM. I've had friends with low FPS when they loaded 11 in a few games. It got fixed after upgrading to Windows 10. The problem may also be software.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2022)

lZKoce said:


> I noticed on the latest update (can't quote the version now), that I have this tiny warning on the right bottom of the screen, that my system is not supported. I run Win 11 since launch day and this wasn't there for up until now, so it must be something new. It runs flawless though, very fast very snappy, wayyy better than Win10 on my system. Haven't had a BSOD so far, as far as I remember. The only thing that is not supported is the CPU, I have TPM, Asus released a BIOS for my MB for Win11, GPT on the HDD, everything is fine and dandy apart from the CPU.





is your key still showing activated?


----------



## lZKoce (Dec 8, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> is your key still showing activated?


I can't answer this now as I am at work, but it should be. I paid the full hefty price for a retail key. I have the booklet and the original Windows installation flash drive. It ain't a pirated copy.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 8, 2022)

hmm, I am not sure then. you can always contact Microsoft customer support and ask for help over the phone. I've had to do that in the past and they were surprisingly helpful


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 8, 2022)

I have an issue that I suspect is a Windows 11 bug:

(In the Reddit link, is not the same monitor model, but it's a Samsung, too, hope it's not a monitor bug) Never happened with games so far, and can only confirm it happening with Edge! 

Grey screen on Windows 11. Randomly happens. Need to hard restart. What is it? : radeon (reddit.com)


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 8, 2022)

Hi,
Probably well known by now but start/ search and the reserved explorer/ settings banners will all be add/ spam places in the future









						Microsoft is turning Windows 11's Start Menu into an advertisement delivery system - gHacks Tech News
					

Microsoft is testing several features currently that add advertisement or promotions to the Windows 11 Start Menu.



					www.ghacks.net
				












						The big search field on Windows 11's taskbar is unnecessary - gHacks Tech News
					

Find out why the big search field on Windows 11's taskbar is unnecessary, and what you may use instead for your searches.



					www.ghacks.net
				




The irony with ghacks reporting on adds is visit the site without ublock origin or similar and it's a cluster f..k of adds I read in comments


----------



## RJARRRPCGP (Dec 8, 2022)

Update: Looks like I can get it out of that state by using the key combo Win+Alt+B, IIRC. This indeed looks more like a Windows 11 thing.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 8, 2022)

Hi,
Ctr+Alt+Delete can shake things up to if display is lost.


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 13, 2022)

ExplorerPatcher breaks opening the stock start menu on latest Win11 update, FYI.  It has not seen a lot of activity lately, not sure if an update is planned.

RetroBar still works if you just need the "classic taskbar" part.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> ExplorerPatcher breaks opening the stock start menu on latest Win11 update, FYI.  It has not seen a lot of activity lately, not sure if an update is planned.
> 
> RetroBar still works if you just need the "classic taskbar" part.


OpenShell continues to work fine...


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 14, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> OpenShell continues to work fine...


As does Start11.  Just was updating for users of that particular toolkit.  I installed it on some client rigs and had to deal with it today lol.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 14, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> As does Start11.  Just was updating for users of that particular toolkit.  I installed it on some client rigs and had to deal with it today lol.


Ah, IC. 

The reason I mention OpenShell is that it has a Windows Explorer component.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 14, 2022)

ShrimpBrime said:


> Search MSCONFIG.
> Click services tab.
> Disable Windows Defender stuff.
> Apply.
> ...


Services.msc


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 15, 2022)

Hi,
Ran across this theme app over on elevenforum

Might give it a try seeing 11 theming is crapware








						GitHub - Abdelrhman-AK/WinPaletter: Advanced Colorizing Windows Accents
					

Advanced Colorizing Windows Accents. Contribute to Abdelrhman-AK/WinPaletter development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				



Download page








						Releases · Abdelrhman-AK/WinPaletter
					

Advanced Colorizing Windows Accents. Contribute to Abdelrhman-AK/WinPaletter development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 17, 2022)

*KB5012170 might fail to install and you might receive a 0x800f0922 error*

_When attempting to install KB5012170, it might fail to install, and you might receive an error 0x800f0922.

Note: This issue only affects the Security update for Secure Boot DBX ( KB5012170) and does not affect the latest cumulative security updates, monthly rollups, or security only updates.

Workaround: This issue can be mitigated on some devices by updating the UEFI bios to the latest version before attempting to install KB5012170.

Next steps: We are presently investigating and will provide an update in an upcoming release.

Affected platforms:

Client: Windows 11, version 22H2; Windows 11, version 21H2; Windows 10, version 22H2; Windows 10, version 21H2; Windows 10, version 21H1; Windows 10, version 20H2; Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC 2019; Windows 10 Enterprise LTSC 2016; Windows 10 Enterprise 2015 LTSB; Windows 8.1
Server: Windows Server 2022; Windows Server, version 20H2; Windows Server 2019; Windows Server 2016; Windows Server 2012 R2; Windows Server 2012_









						Windows 11, version 22H2 known issues and notifications
					

View announcements and review known issues and fixes for Windows 11



					learn.microsoft.com
				





I had the update already installed, had no issues luckily.
There was however a new BIOS update for my motherboard, so just did that today.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 18, 2022)

Hi,
Installed a little while ago
Not sure why but no errors
I'm on very old x299 bios to in legacy mode


----------



## Mussels (Dec 18, 2022)

Damnit, we had some forum threads going on about disabling page files on SSD's and i cant find it - i'm not sure if it was in an OS thread like this one, or elsewhere

I kept pointing out that i'm seeing reports from people about out of memory errors, and that it's always because the user disabled the page file/full C: drive and ran into it again, grabbed a screenshot and... lost the thread





So many comments from users all over the place with suggestions, but the few solving the issue are doing so with a format... which frees up space and/or turns the page file back on
wait til they 'tweak' everything again and watch it repeat


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Damnit, we had some forum threads going on about disabling page files on SSD's and i cant find it - i'm not sure if it was in an OS thread like this one, or elsewhere
> 
> I kept pointing out that i'm seeing reports from people about out of memory errors, and that it's always because the user disabled the page file/full C: drive and ran into it again, grabbed a screenshot and... lost the thread
> 
> ...


The only trouble would be to force the game to not use a paging file on the main drive but a separate drive or stay in ram lol


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Damnit, we had some forum threads going on about disabling page files on SSD's and i cant find it - i'm not sure if it was in an OS thread like this one, or elsewhere
> 
> I kept pointing out that i'm seeing reports from people about out of memory errors, and that it's always because the user disabled the page file/full C: drive and ran into it again, grabbed a screenshot and... lost the thread
> 
> ...


... that's why I leave all that on automatic. Less headaches that way 

Also, that's a cool new avatar picture (or maybe I noticed just now?)


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Damnit, we had some forum threads going on about disabling page files on SSD's and i cant find it - i'm not sure if it was in an OS thread like this one, or elsewhere
> 
> I kept pointing out that i'm seeing reports from people about out of memory errors, and that it's always because the user disabled the page file/full C: drive and ran into it again, grabbed a screenshot and... lost the thread
> 
> ...


Hi,
Yeah just drift back to about page 146 and you'll see some deja vu page file stuff which I believe your page file might be corrupted 

Few win-10-11 tricks and treats on the guys channel


			https://www.youtube.com/@Freebooter/videos


----------



## Argyr (Dec 18, 2022)

I decided to join the W11 club for my upcoming build. Any benefits of going Enterprise vs. Pro besides access to the additional group policy settings to turn off telemetry? Is W11 Enterprise any different from the W10 one?


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 18, 2022)

Argyr said:


> I decided to join the W11 club for my upcoming build. Any benefits of going Enterprise vs. Pro besides access to the additional group policy settings to turn off telemetry? Is W11 Enterprise any different from the W10 one?


Other than a few extra features (which have little use even for most enthusiasts), no.

Microsoft doesn't really have a good comparison table, and Wikipedia doesn't have one either, so this will have to do. It only compares Pro vs Pro for Workstations, though. Enterprise now seems to be a monthly subscription?









						Compare Windows 11 Business Editions | Microsoft
					

Compare Windows 11 business editions with this guide from Microsoft. Explore our Windows 11 editions comparison chart to see which features your organization can get.



					www.microsoft.com


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 18, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Enterprise now seems to be a monthly subscription?



hence, M$ as the acronym


lol jk, I actually have had 0 issues with Windows 11. I still use Ubuntu/Linux Mint most of the time.


----------



## Argyr (Dec 18, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Other than a few extra features (which have little use even for most enthusiasts), no.
> 
> Microsoft doesn't really have a good comparison table, and Wikipedia doesn't have one either, so this will have to do. It only compares Pro vs Pro for Workstations, though. Enterprise now seems to be a monthly subscription?
> 
> ...


this is bad. Enterprise is claimed to contain less bloat in Win 11, I only have anecdotal evidence though. can the group policy telemetry settings in Pro get unlocked somehow?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 18, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Damnit, we had some forum threads going on about disabling page files on SSD's and i cant find it - i'm not sure if it was in an OS thread like this one, or elsewhere
> 
> I kept pointing out that i'm seeing reports from people about out of memory errors, and that it's always because the user disabled the page file/full C: drive and ran into it again, grabbed a screenshot and... lost the thread
> 
> ...


I've never seen that error. But then again, I always use the "set it and forget it" approach with either 2GB, 3GB or 4GB pagefile.


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 18, 2022)

Argyr said:


> this is bad. Enterprise is claimed to contain less bloat in Win 11, I only have anecdotal evidence though. can the group policy telemetry settings in Pro get unlocked somehow?


Less bloat? Maybe, perhaps the default settings are different, but the breadth of features in Enterprise is larger. 

Still, I imagine you could make your own adjustments to vanilla Windows 11 Pro to get even less bloat


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2022)

Argyr said:


> can the group policy telemetry settings in Pro get unlocked somehow?


Screen shot?


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 19, 2022)

Argyr said:


> this is bad. Enterprise is claimed to contain less bloat in Win 11, I only have anecdotal evidence though. can the group policy telemetry settings in Pro get unlocked somehow?


Hi,
Sure


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> The only trouble would be to force the game to not use a paging file on the main drive but a separate drive or stay in ram lol


Windows sets the drive the page file is on, the problem is that when you've got 64GB of ram and a 24GB GPU (and you can see the poster in what i sent aint far behind) you may simply need a larger page file

If it decides to store a big chunk of something, you may suddenly need 4GB+ of spare page file as it unloads whatever crap you've got running along with the game



lexluthermiester said:


> I've never seen that error. But then again, I always use the "set it and forget it" approach with either 2GB, 3GB or 4GB pagefile.


I use 8GB set and forget, it's when its on auto with a small minimum and a full drive or outright disabled that these things go wrong
99% of the time the errors mention VIRTUAL memory and not just 'out of memory' which is a big clue, but a few games like MW2 and RDR2 just say "out of memory"


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> best practice is to set it to a static, reasonable size - i use 16GB and leave it there. The bigger it is, the less likely anything will ever need to be written, deleted and re-written. Write once, read many.


Hi,
Thought you said 16gb now you say 8gb lol


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Thought you said 16gb now you say 8gb lol


multiple PC's

8GB in all of them as a standard thing, 16GB in my main monster because it has more RAM than the others combined

Back in the day it was meant to be like page file = 3x system RAM
glad we dont do things that way any more


It's easy to screw things like that up with 9 working PC's in the house...

Heck apparently 4GB is enough, this system has been left on auto
It's mostly about making sure you don't go to zero, or have auto with no space to use









clonked that back to 16


HWinfo says that my common daily usage don't touch no dirty page file


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> multiple PC's
> 
> 8GB in all of them as a standard thing, 16GB in my main monster because it has more RAM than the others combined
> 
> ...


Hi,
Guessing that was the hdd days

Well you could of stated a total memory and what you'd use for page file 
Would of been more clear.

In both cases.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Guessing that was the hdd days
> 
> Well you could of stated a total memory and what you'd use for page file
> ...


Unlike my PC's, i do not have enough memory


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Unlike my PC's, i do not have enough memory


Hi,
I asked if you use 16gb page file what total memory do you use on that system 64gb?...
8gb page file = total 32gb ?...


----------



## Mussels (Dec 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> I asked if you use 16gb page file what total memory do you use on that system 64gb?...
> 8gb page file = total 32gb ?...


Brain = chaos

16GB on the 64GB system, 8 on the others
Although at some point this system got switched to auto and 4GB and nothing broke - it's going to zero that's the issue (with specific console ported games and adobe products, seems to be the biggest ones)


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 19, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Brain = chaos
> 
> 16GB on the 64GB system, 8 on the others
> Although at some point this system got switched to auto and 4GB and nothing broke - it's going to zero that's the issue (with specific console ported games and adobe products, seems to be the biggest ones)


Hi,
Okay thank you.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 19, 2022)

Let's be honest, the following...


Mussels said:


> HWinfo says that my common daily usage don't touch no dirty page file


...is what most people see.

For anything 16GB and above, more than 4096MB pagefile is a waste of space. My general methodology and school of thought is as follows:

System RAM = 8GB -> 12GB : 4096MB Pagefile.

System RAM = 12GB -> 16GB : 3072MB Pagefile.

System RAM = 16GB -> 32GB : 2048MB Pagefile.

System RAM = 32GB -> 64GB+ : 1024MB

IF System RAM heavy programs are being used and the pagefile keeps getting hit(very rare), I'll increase the pagefile by 1024MB steps 
until utilization drops below 75%. More RAM will then be installed as soon as is possible and the settings with then be adjusted back down. 
If the primary OS drive is an HDD, a defrag operation will be run manually. If the drive is an SSD, no further action is taken.


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 19, 2022)

isn't the consensus to let win manage pagefile is always better then messing with it?


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 19, 2022)

So...  across the varied opinions on this subject I think everyone would agree I need more RAM.
TBH this is worse than I thought and actually about what I expected at the same time. 








Holdup on doing the needful was to find a more suitable Z370/Z390 mobo allowing more reasonable speeds for modern gaming.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 19, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> So...  across the varied opinions on this subject I think everyone would agree I need more RAM.
> TBH this is worse than I thought and actually about what I expected at the same time.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,
What total amount of memory do you have your spec's do not say.



lexluthermiester said:


> Let's be honest, the following...
> 
> ...is what most people see.
> 
> ...


Wow that is wild the more ram you have to lower the page file gets 
Kind of opposite of what's beensaid by mussels and myself to which I'm just a little lower than him for 32gb total I leave 5gbs page file and I'd increase if I had an issue.

But for 64gb total I'd do 16gb as well.



ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> *I asked* if you use 16gb page file what total memory do you use on that system 64gb?...
> 8gb page file = total 32gb ?...


Should of said 
I was trying to ask if you ....


----------



## LifeOnMars (Dec 19, 2022)

I leave page file alone and system managed on the C drive. I literally cannot remember the last time I had any system issues and performance is excellent in all my very old/old and new games.

32Gb RAM and a 12Gb 3080. On a clean install of Windows 11 22h2 it selects 4983. After using the system for a couple of days it changes to 2048 and stays there. Only time I have ever seen it change is If I come across a new game that has a bad memory leak or a Vram allocation issue. Naturally it will increase to accommodate the dodgy software until it gets fixed or I uninstall it. After that, again it will shrink back to 2048 and stay there.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> What total amount of memory do you have your spec's do not say.



An oversight I just corrected.  
8GB (2x4GB) of RAM with planned change to 32GB (2x16GB).

Computer arrived at settings above in System Managed.  That I need RAM is very obvious. 
Effective meaning of screenshot and impact setting pagefile higher or lower will have after it is installed are confusing to me.


The mechanism underlying tuning for best performance is confusing.  System wide tuning W11, not just pagefile.
It is very easy to break things under the hood that firmware/OS correct for automatically.
Many systems have a lot of things blocked or deleted and probably an equal amount of unwanted junk added back in - Asus programs, WU, etc.
W11 certainly likes to tie key functionality into silent reporting functions and other insolvent behaviors.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 19, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> An oversight I just corrected.
> 8GB (2x4GB) of RAM with planned change to 32GB (2x16GB).
> 
> Computer arrived at settings above in System Managed.  That I need RAM is very obvious.
> ...


Hi,
Okay thanks now knowing that total system memory you show a great example of why system managed is really overkill for 8gb's it currently allocates 11gb's lol 
So yeah peg it at min-16mb and 8gbs would be more realistic and 4gb's would be more inline with others use at that amount of memory.
.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## theFOoL (Dec 19, 2022)

Here's my 8GB that I use just for Kicks


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 19, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Okay thanks now knowing that total system memory you show a great example of why system managed is really overkill for 8gb's it currently allocates 11gb's lol
> So yeah peg it at min-16mb and 8gbs would be more realistic and 4gb's would be more inline with others use at that amount of memory.
> .
> View attachment 275098



No, you misunderstood the reason I posted.  That was what my system needed at some point recently (with a safety buffer added to figure I'm sure) to stay running.  At fresh install it was probably around 4GB.  System Managed means just that. 

So I'm more likely to see Lex's way of thinking than Mussels who uses 0.000% of what he allocated.



theFOoL said:


> Here's my 8GB that I use just for Kicks


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> isn't the consensus to let win manage pagefile is always better then messing with it?


with the exception of raising the minimum so it can never run out of space to use, yes


The key here is that some programs use it when they technically don't need to - they're programmed to use it, and they're the ones that crash out when it's not available
RDR2 is one that seems to be common there, and the new MW2


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2022)

Bomby569 said:


> isn't the consensus to let win manage pagefile is always better then messing with it?


No, it isn't. The microsoft way isn't always the best way. In many cases custom configurations are much better for optimizing the Windows experience.



ThrashZone said:


> Wow that is wild the more ram you have to lower the page file gets
> Kind of opposite of what's beensaid by mussels and myself to which I'm just a little lower than him for 32gb total I leave 5gbs page file and I'd increase if I had an issue.


It's only logical. The more RAM you have the less you need the pagefile.


ThrashZone said:


> What total amount of memory do you have your spec's do not say.


I have 7 different PC's. The one I'm typing on currently has 32GB of RAM. Now I do have 3072MB set on this system because I use a program that does hit the pagefile frequently, even with the sizeable amount of RAM this system has.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No, it isn't. The microsoft way isn't always the best way. In many cases custom configurations are much better for optimizing the Windows experience.
> 
> 
> It's only logical. The more RAM you have the less you need the pagefile.


But if you DO need it, you may need it to be much larger

If you have 128GB of RAM because you edit 200GB worth of photos at a time, you may find the need for a large page file 
(Yes, adobe etc use their own scratch disk/settings for this, just an example)


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> But if you DO need it, you may need it to be much larger


Not for most people.


Mussels said:


> If you have 128GB of RAM because you edit 200GB worth of photos at a time, you may find the need for a large page file
> (Yes, adobe etc use their own scratch disk/settings for this, just an example)


That's an exception, not the rule. Most people are not going to be editing 200GB worth of photos, or videos at a time. Most people, even if editing photo's or video's, if they have enough RAM, will never or rarely hit the pagefile.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2022)

That's entirely the point, is to watch out for the exception
An example is just that Lex, it's not to be taken literally.

VRAM->System RAM -> Page file->Users emotional state

When one runs out, shit flows downhill


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 20, 2022)

IF you have all serious NAND flash,  a over 12 GB GPU combined with 32GB of RAM would even worry about the pagefile? I have not looked at my pagefile in maybe a year but the thing is that I am enjoying my PC so much that other than the occasional Windows or AMD or MB vendor software updates that introduce frustrating Gremlins are the only complaints for me. I swear that now that I have B die I am blown away at how responsive my system is at all times. Now if only I could get my ISP to give me Fiber networking and I will be Golden. Windows 11 feels better and more restrictive every day.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> IF you have all serious NAND flash,  a over 12 GB GPU combined with 32GB of RAM would even worry about the pagefile? I have not looked at my pagefile in maybe a year but the thing is that I am enjoying my PC so much that other than the occasional Windows or AMD or MB vendor software updates that introduce frustrating Gremlins are the only complaints for me. I swear that now that I have B die I am blown away at how responsive my system is at all times. Now if only I could get my ISP to give me Fiber networking and I will be Golden. Windows 11 feels better and more restrictive every day.


If you've read the last few posts... yes.
Because some apps are hard coded to use it no matter what

And TBH i've had similar experiences with shitty ram in general, if it's not 100% stable the PC can still work with it correcting errors even without true ECC ram, but things slow down doing so

With the way modern PC's (especially ryzen) have USB ports and PCI-E lanes directly from the CPU and directly unstable if the memory controller is unstable, you can sure as hell feel when things arent right

Oh and dont forget W11 just had that major patch to fix gaming performance ~ a week ago, that ones going to throw off before and after comparisons


----------



## kapone32 (Dec 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> If you've read the last few posts... yes.
> Because some apps are hard coded to use it no matter what
> 
> And TBH i've had similar experiences with shitty ram in general, if it's not 100% stable the PC can still work with it correcting errors even without true ECC ram, but things slow down doing so
> ...


F me if there was a fix for Gaming performance I certainly never felt the need for it.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2022)

Ive set paging to 4096 wether I have 16 or more ram. Idk if paging in 7 can be set more than 4G anyway.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2022)

kapone32 said:


> F me if there was a fix for Gaming performance I certainly never felt the need for it.


It was causing higher CPU usage than needed, I noticed it when I swapped to my second gaming PC as I rebuilt the loop - the same CPU (5800x, same all core OC) went from 2% CPU usage to 15%, with a SLOWER GPU (same 120 FPS cap) in the same game

Nvidia had driver updates to reduce the severity of it, but only MS had the final fix (and it halved my render times in affected titles, so it was a big help)

It wasn't broken forever, just an issue with the 22H2 update and with a very recent fix, it's something that'd screw with peoples perceptions with new hardware


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Idk if paging in 7 can be set more than 4G anyway.


It can. Not sure what the limit is, but it's not 4GB.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It can. Not sure what the limit is, but it's not 4GB.


probably as big as the drive can take, unless there's a 2TB or 4TB limit

The memory limits (ram + paged combined) for a 32 bit OS were '2GB per program' but as a combined whole could go much higher, and 64 bit still has a bit of juice left for silly numbers


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> probably as big as the drive can take, unless there's a 2TB or 4TB limit
> 
> The memory limits (ram + paged combined) for a 32 bit OS were '2GB per program' but as a combined whole could go much higher, and 64 bit still has a bit of juice left for silly numbers


I think you're right.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> I think you're right.


Chris Titus Tech has a powershell command set where you can get Windows updates while WUD itself has been gutted from the OS (I have it completely disabled).

Since I did that I have had no issues with W11 itself lol. Its almost like Running W7 (still missing the control panel having everything that settings now has) and AeroGlass GUI that made Winows feel special then, now its boring lol.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 20, 2022)

Mussels said:


> probably as big as the drive can take, unless there's a 2TB or 4TB limit
> 
> The memory limits (ram + paged combined) for a 32 bit OS were '2GB per program' but as a combined whole could go much higher, and 64 bit still has a bit of juice left for silly numbers



W7 had the option to use USB drives for system memory.  Forget the exact name they used.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 20, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> W7 had the option to use USB drives for system memory.  Forget the exact name they used.


It used them as a temporary read cache, since USB flash drives had far lower latency than mech drives
cool tech that SSD's took over from

Readyboost



> This caching applies to all disk content, not just the page file or system DLLs. USB flash devices typically are slower than a mechanical hard disk for sequential I/O, so, to maximize performance, ReadyBoost includes logic that recognizes large, sequential read requests and has the hard disk service these requests



The madness!


----------



## Flanker (Dec 20, 2022)

Looks like I can no longer uninstall Edge. There used to be a command line that worked, it doesn't anymore


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 20, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> It can. Not sure what the limit is, but it's not 4GB.


Hi,
Recommended for 32gb memory is like 48gb's lol

This is why when ssd's became more mainstream people limited page file size or just out and out turned it off
SSD's reads are light years faster than hdd's and hdd's were mainly used when xp/ vista/ 7 was released so the large page file was to speed the slow spinners up.

I use the same min-16mb and max-5120mb on 7 as on win-10 and 11 now.



Flanker said:


> Looks like I can no longer uninstall Edge. There used to be a command line that worked, it doesn't anymore


There's some entries here for edge








						Windows 11 Tweaks for GPU Benchmark
					

Updated for 22H2  - Install without Internet - When it prompts you to go online, press Shift+F10 and type "OOBE\BYPASSNRO" (that's an o not a zero at the end). After the automatic reboot you can install without network - Install on systems without TPM, UEFI or other requirements...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2022)

Flanker said:


> Looks like I can no longer uninstall Edge. There used to be a command line that worked, it doesn't anymore


CCleaner Portable. Does that job in a snap!








						Download CCleaner Portable  - MajorGeeks
					

CCleaner is a freeware system optimization, privacy, and cleaning tool. It removes unused files from your system - allowing Windows to run faster and freeing up valuable hard disk space. Install, uninstall, and toolbar included.



					www.majorgeeks.com
				



The uninstaller tool is located in the "Tools" section. I don't use CCleaner for anything else, but it's very useful.



ThrashZone said:


> Recommended for 32gb memory is like 48gb's lol


Yeah, never gonna happen! IF the programs I was using needed more than 3 or 4 GB, I'd set it for something like 6144MB or 8196MB, but ONLY if it was needed. I've never used or seen a program that needs that much virtual page space when gobbs of system RAM is present.


----------



## Flanker (Dec 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> CCleaner Portable. Does that job in a snap!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh... nothing happens when I clicked uninstall, it worked as expected for other programs. Looks like MS did something to protect Edge in the newest build


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2022)

Flanker said:


> Eh... nothing happens when I clicked uninstall, it worked as expected for other programs. Looks like MS did something to protect Edge in the newest build


Have you disabled the "Tamper" protection in Windows Defender? You have to disable that or nothing the OS classifies as "critical" can be removed.

Turn that off and try again.. The command line option likely didn't work because of this also.

(This is one of the many irritating reasons I LOATH Windows Defender and actively remove/delete it..)

Edit:
Did it work?


----------



## Flanker (Dec 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Have you disabled the "Tamper" protection in Windows Defender? You have to disable that or nothing the OS classifies as "critical" can be removed.
> View attachment 275375
> Turn that off and try again.. The command line option likely didn't work because of this also.
> 
> ...


Same results, nothing happens when I hit uninstall


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2022)

Flanker said:


> Same results, nothing happens when I hit uninstall


What version of 11 are you running?


----------



## Flanker (Dec 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What version of 11 are you running?


Pro 22H2


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2022)

Flanker said:


> Pro 22H2


What is the point release number? Should be something like 22621.819.

I ask because that is the version I'm running and I had no problems removing Edge.


----------



## Flanker (Dec 21, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> What is the point release number? Should be something like 22621.819.
> 
> I ask because that is the version I'm running and I had no problems removing Edge.


Oops, sorry!
Here it is: 22621.963


----------



## Mussels (Dec 21, 2022)

But why?

I get disabling the preload part of it, but why remove it entirely at the risk of things breaking later?

And ofc, it'll come back every major update


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 21, 2022)

Flanker said:


> Oops, sorry!
> Here it is: 22621.963


Ok. That shouldn't be a problem. Something is preventing it's removal.



Mussels said:


> but why remove it entirely at the risk of things breaking later?


It doesn't break anything. I have never allowed IE/Edge on my Windows installs. Never breaks anything.



Mussels said:


> And ofc, it'll come back every major update


Nope, that doesn't happen either. So unless microsoft starts playing more shenanigains(wouldn't be surprised), it won't happen..


----------



## Flanker (Dec 21, 2022)

It's alright, I just like to get rid of stuff I don't use. I'll dig around and check if there are any more BS settings that prevents me from uninstalling stuff.

If all else fails (read: my attention span runs out) I'll learn to deal with it lol


----------



## Mussels (Dec 22, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Ok. That shouldn't be a problem. Something is preventing it's removal.
> 
> 
> It doesn't break anything. I have never allowed IE/Edge on my Windows installs. Never breaks anything.
> ...


Things always break, even if you don't know why.
"I hate that dot.net added a second hidden user to my vista/7 install! screw that off!"
*Halo 2 breaks*

At the very least I'd advise against regular users disabling these things because they'll always spend time chasing the wrong things, forgetting they followed someone elses instructions without knowing what they completely did


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 22, 2022)

Thanks Lex, I normally remove those two things as well.  22H2 was working for gaming well enough I left things alone.  At least a few times I almost removed Edge.  It is certainly blocked every way possible.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi,
This is a bummer 








						Backup software Macrium Reflect Free is being retired - gHacks Tech News
					

Macrium Reflect Free, a backup application, is going to be retired on January 1, 2024. Here are alternatives that you may use instead!



					www.ghacks.net
				




But frankly I only use the flash winpe recovery boot media for creating and of course restoring system images so I'm not effected in my usage but still is a hit to that don't know how to use the winpe media.

@TheLostSwede did you post a news flash on this one ?


----------



## Fleurious (Dec 22, 2022)

Still on the fence about moving to Win 11.  Does Alder Lake really need it or have scheduler improvements been made for Win10?


----------



## outpt (Dec 22, 2022)

W11 on main machine and it seems quite good this time around think I’ll stay with it.


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 22, 2022)

outpt said:


> W11 on main machine and it seems quite good this time around think I’ll stay with it.



yeah I am using Win 11 as well now more permanently, not had any issues. 



Fleurious said:


> Still on the fence about moving to Win 11.  Does Alder Lake really need it or have scheduler improvements been made for Win10?



yes.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 22, 2022)

Fleurious said:


> Still on the fence about moving to Win 11.  Does Alder Lake really need it or have scheduler improvements been made for Win10?


Hi,
Very little difference between the two os's out of the box but I think 10 is less annoying at first sight and needs fewer tweaks but this depends on what you do to 10 oobe
11 probably might handle the new chips better but likely same growing pains.
11 has more obnoxious security is that a good thing to me no.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 22, 2022)

Fleurious said:


> Still on the fence about moving to Win 11.  Does Alder Lake really need it or have scheduler improvements been made for Win10?



You'll hate it for a week because it's different then realize your day to day improved or didn't actually change at all. And then your life will go on like normal.

Seriously, just upgrade.


----------



## Nater (Dec 22, 2022)

So is it too late to get the "Free" upgrade?  I'm shifting a lot of parts of my rig to my kid for Xmas, figure I might as well finally make the jump to Win11.  I have a full retail license of Win10 Pro.  I cloned my drive and I'm letting the Win11 Installation Assistant do it's thing.  See if it let's me use my current license.  The "Update" doesn't show up in Windows Update any more.

If it works I'll probably do a wipe and try to do a clean install to get that like new feeling.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 22, 2022)

Hi,
Must be some compatibility hold if not showing up anymore.
You can always mount 22h2 build and keep apps and files = upgrade.


----------



## Nater (Dec 22, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Must be some compatibility hold if not showing up anymore.
> You can always mount 22h2 build and keep apps and files = upgrade.


Hmm.  Wonder if it's the RTX A2000.

*update*

It's done.  All activated too it appears.  I'm honestly shocked that worked so well.  Wonder if I can do a clean install using my Windows 10 Pro key now?? (or could have before)


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Dec 23, 2022)

ShiBDiB said:


> You'll hate it for a week because it's different then realize your day to day improved or didn't actually change at all. And then your life will go on like normal.
> 
> Seriously, just upgrade.


It's been two months and I am STILL annoyed and reminded daily that the context menus have been gutted and now MS has moved cut, copy, and paste from text options to poorly defined shapes that do not directly correlate to their function and are hard as hell to see with f.lux enabled. Meanwhile they STILL have not fully moved the control panel to the settings menu 12 years on. 

Oh yeah, also gotta love the pestering to "use a microsoft account" and "use one drive" and other MS garbage.


----------



## Super Firm Tofu (Dec 23, 2022)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> It's been two months and I am STILL annoyed and reminded daily that the context menus have been gutted and now MS has moved cut, copy, and paste from text options to poorly defined shapes that do not directly correlate to their function and are hard as hell to see with f.lux enabled. Meanwhile they STILL have not fully moved the control panel to the settings menu 12 years on.
> 
> Oh yeah, also gotta love the pestering to "use a microsoft account" and "use one drive" and other MS garbage.



Agree - that decision ranks right up there as the worst since the entire Win8 interface.  Just make the registry change to bring the Win10 context menus back and move on.


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 23, 2022)

Nater said:


> It's done. All activated too it appears. I'm honestly shocked that worked so well. Wonder if I can do a clean install using my Windows 10 Pro key now?? (or could have before)



Once W11 registers it should place itself into the BIOS so you never need to enter the key again.  

More clearly, there are some eccentricities to fresh installs of W11.  

1. Good idea to update your BIOS to newest version first.
2. Disconnect from the internet
3. Unless you use a Microsoft account or want 6 layers of login security you should refuse all related options except a password and back out if they are forced.  W11 installs are all about contravening their invasive policies.
4. Answer that you DO NOT HAVE A REGISTRATION CODE.  It will register itself when you restore the internet connection.
5. Have your crapware and tuning software ready (along with drivers you want installed) on an external drive.  Make sure you have everything blocked or fixed in settings before restoring internet connection.  With special attention to removing ability of Windows installing drivers, apps, system features, and so on and so on.  Links below should give you a solid head start.








						Winaero
					

At the edge of tweaking



					winaero.com
				








						O&O ShutUp10++ – Free antispy tool for Windows 10 and 11
					

With the freeware O&O ShutUp10++, unwanted Windows 10 and 11 features can be disabled and the transfer of sensitive personal data onto Microsoft prevented.




					www.oo-software.com
				











						Builtbybel
					

✨ Good apps are as little apps as possible. Builtbybel has 13 repositories available. Follow their code on GitHub.




					github.com


----------



## Psychoholic (Dec 23, 2022)

TheinsanegamerN said:


> It's been two months and I am STILL annoyed and reminded daily that the context menus have been gutted and now MS has moved cut, copy, and paste from text options to poorly defined shapes that do not directly correlate to their function and are hard as hell to see with f.lux enabled.



Agreed, the new context menus suck... But you can restore the old ones with a single command: 

Windows 11 right click menu old - Microsoft Community


----------



## R-T-B (Dec 23, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Enterprise now seems to be a monthly subscription?


Has been since I started using it.  It operates sort of like a monthly fee "site license," only there are usage/activation limits obviously.



Argyr said:


> this is bad. Enterprise is claimed to contain less bloat in Win 11, I only have anecdotal evidence though. can the group policy telemetry settings in Pro get unlocked somehow?


No, the builds are literally the same.  The only difference is the gpedit keys won't function if your license is for pro and not enterprise.  The actual installed contents is identical.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 23, 2022)

Make sure to change to the dark theme in 11, it craps all over what 10 did


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 23, 2022)

Fleurious said:


> Does Alder Lake really need it or have scheduler improvements been made for Win10?


YES! If you are on 12th or 13th gen Intel, you need Windows 11. Windows 10, as of yet, does NOT support Intel's big/little design.



Nater said:


> So is it too late to get the "Free" upgrade?


No. Free upgrades are still being applied same as Windows 10. I've seen even Windows Vista keys work. My own copy of Vista Business was used as a guinea-pig and it worked no issues.



Mussels said:


> Make sure to change to the dark theme in 11, it craps all over what 10 did


Oh hell yes this!


----------



## Nater (Dec 23, 2022)

This may be worth it's own thread, but the first issue I've found is my media streaming is now broken.  So I went back into network settings and turned "Media Streaming Options" back to on, restarted everything.  Thought it worked as the TV could see my PC again, but it only sees the shared folders.  Every folder appears empty.  Super wierd that it can look IN the folder, but not see any files in there.

Any ideas on where this new hidden check-box is I need to hit?


----------



## nomdeplume (Dec 23, 2022)

Psychoholic said:


> Agreed, the new context menus suck... But you can restore the old ones with a single command:
> 
> Windows 11 right click menu old - Microsoft Community



Thanks, I forgot to mention that horror which can be easily corrected.  

W11 can be by far the hardest OS to bang into shape.  The more subtle ways it works better on everything I've tried it on makes it worth the effort.


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 23, 2022)

But then a major update will put most things back to default where you'd have look back and do it again


----------



## jesdals (Dec 23, 2022)

After some problems with my favorite game Destiny 2 and spontane reboots - typically once or twice a day I took the plunge to a fresh install of windows 11 latest edition.

After 3 weeks of testing I must say its stable as a rock and on my system I running with PBO at a negative curve offset at - 15 plus these memory settings




Very happy to see it 100% stable again - just hopeing AMD or MS not going to fuck it up with bad updates


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 23, 2022)

nomdeplume said:


> Thanks, I forgot to mention that horror which can be easily corrected.
> 
> W11 can be by far the hardest OS to bang into shape.  The more subtle ways it works better on everything I've tried it on makes it worth the effort.


Hi,
Good list of tweaks





						Windows 11 Tweaks - Leader Board.
					

These are tweaks I've seen asked for...  many times.  They are collected here for easy access.  All of these and more can be found in the Eleven Forum tutorials:  Tutorials      Classic context menus... https://www.elevenforum.com/t/disable-show-more-options-context-menu-in-windows-11.1589/...




					www.elevenforum.com


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 24, 2022)

Nater said:


> Any ideas on where this new hidden check-box is I need to hit?


This is a permissions problem and it could be any number of settings. Go through all of your share permissions and make sure you have them set for access.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 24, 2022)

Nater said:


> This may be worth it's own thread, but the first issue I've found is my media streaming is now broken.  So I went back into network settings and turned "Media Streaming Options" back to on, restarted everything.  Thought it worked as the TV could see my PC again, but it only sees the shared folders.  Every folder appears empty.  Super wierd that it can look IN the folder, but not see any files in there.
> 
> Any ideas on where this new hidden check-box is I need to hit?


Was this the PC sharing the files, or the one viewing them?


The most basic steps are:

1. Make sure all relevant PC's are on "private" networks and not public
2. Are they logged in with the same user account? If you haven't set up a username and password for the share or set a read only "everyone" share, only a matching username as the logged in user on the PC doing the sharing will have access


Edit: Right sorry saw that it's a TV, so it's clearly the sharing PC
You'll need to set the permissions for the shares

Nothings really changed in these menus since windows 7 tbh









Type Everyone and hit add
I've erased my email for obvious reasons




Needs to be private, or firewall blocks file sharing


----------



## Lei (Dec 26, 2022)

I like this so much:





Apparently available since November 18th
Announcing Windows 11 Insider Preview Build 25247 | Windows Insider Blog


----------



## theFOoL (Dec 26, 2022)

Lei said:


> I like this so much:
> 
> View attachment 276198
> 
> ...


This option is in Explorer Patch but yeah


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 26, 2022)

theFOoL said:


> This option is in Explorer Patch but yeah


Hi,
Yep so is removing build text off desktop 

Stick with the mainstream releases and EP is good to go


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2022)

I did minor 11 tweaking

disabled cortana, removed onedrive and "myphone link"
each trivial overall, but also annoyingly using small amounts of RAM on me





If i didnt rely on the geforce experience overlay for a lot of stats, i bet i could get under 3GB

Nvcleaninstall update:

On this PC i can justify that 200MB of RAM usage, but not on my 16GB systems


----------



## Space Lynx (Dec 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> I did minor 11 tweaking
> 
> disabled cortana, removed onedrive and "myphone link"
> each trivial overall, but also annoyingly using small amounts of RAM on me
> ...



How did you remove Cortana?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 28, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> How did you remove Cortana?


shutup11

I'm well aware of minimal differences, but i do want to brush up on how these things work for the benefit of low spec machines like my ex-grandparents-in-law who have a 2GB ram pentium machine on 11 that they torrent onto a samsung QVO drive and wonder why it's terrible...


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> shutup11


Or CCleaner(portable).


----------



## Lei (Dec 28, 2022)

Mussels said:


> shutup11


Should we say this to her? Like verbal abuse?

I tried "go to hell bitch" but it didn't work.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 28, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> How did you remove Cortana?


Hi,
Think the girl has been depreciated in 11 no sign of her on 11 tweaks script








						Windows 11 Tweaks for GPU Benchmark
					

Updated for 22H2  - Install without Internet - When it prompts you to go online, press Shift+F10 and type "OOBE\BYPASSNRO" (that's an o not a zero at the end). After the automatic reboot you can install without network - Install on systems without TPM, UEFI or other requirements...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




On 10 if you didn't get rid of her or disable this one should be all it takes from 10 tweaks using cmd as admin paste the script.








						Windows 10 Tweaks for VGA Benchmark
					

Updated for Windows 10 21H2 Update  - Install without Internet, so you can create an offline user - name the user "TPU" (the user will be deleted at the end of the scripts and you're using "Administrator") - Install VGA driver, from USB, still without network, so Windows Update won't install a...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




```
rem Disable Cortana
reg add HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Search /v CortanaConsent /t REG_DWORD /d 0 /f
```


----------



## outpt (Dec 28, 2022)

Space Lynx said:


> How did you remove Cortana?


Revo uninstaller.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 28, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Think the girl has been depreciated in 11 no sign of her on 11 tweaks script
> 
> 
> ...


Again, CCleaner can uninstall Cortana completely.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 28, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> Again, CCleaner can uninstall Cortana completely.


Hi,
Avast fucked it all up though.
So might post an old version download otherwise it's just replacing one app with other shit apps.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 29, 2022)

Yeah i'm not a fan of the new ccleaner

It's almost bloatware itself, with how much it tries to push you in ways they want - debloating aint helping when it wants to always be running, always be scanning and tries to add a billion context menu entries

I was unaware of revo uninstaller
The free portable version seems ideal for this

Yes. I think i like revo.
Finds shit, removes shit, shows all registry entries and offers to remove.


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 29, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Yeah i'm not a fan of the new ccleaner
> 
> It's almost bloatware itself, with how much it tries to push you in ways they want - debloating aint helping when it wants to always be running, always be scanning and tries to add a billion context menu entries
> 
> ...


still using ccleaner, yeah i agree it's getting heavier and kinda bloatware
so far there's no annoying things happened with ccleaner so i still use it,


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi,
Last time I used ccleaner was a long time ago and ended up restoring a system image so I haven't used it again  

Disabling is just as good but as said I haven't seen anything related to cortana since 10 and I upgraded so maybe that's why she's still silent


----------



## windwhirl (Dec 29, 2022)

micropage7 said:


> still using ccleaner, yeah i agree it's getting heavier and kinda bloatware
> so far there's no annoying things happened with ccleaner so i still use it,


Well, it's now part of the same company that makes Norton, so expect CCleaner to get even worse.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 29, 2022)

windwhirl said:


> Well, it's now part of the same company that makes Norton, so expect CCleaner to get even worse.


Hi,
Yep forgot avast was bought out by norton


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Avast fucked it all up though.
> So might post an old version download otherwise it's just replacing one app with other shit apps.


No they didn't. It's been solid for years. I use the portable version regularly. The latest version kicks ass.



micropage7 said:


> still using ccleaner, yeah i agree it's getting heavier and kinda bloatware
> so far there's no annoying things happened with ccleaner so i still use it,


This is why I keep mentioning the "portable" version. No bloat, no nonsense, it runs lean and clean every time.



ThrashZone said:


> Last time I used ccleaner was a long time ago


And there you are.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 29, 2022)

lexluthermiester said:


> No they didn't. It's been solid for years. I use the portable version regularly. The latest version kicks ass.
> 
> 
> This is why I keep mentioning the "portable" version. No bloat, no nonsense, it runs lean and clean every time.
> ...


Hi,
Keyword potable hehe


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Keyword potable hehe


Yes, sir.


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 29, 2022)

Hi,
Miss trog100 hehe obviously 

Where you get that portable ?


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Where you get that portable ?








						Builds
					






					www.ccleaner.com


----------



## P4-630 (Tuesday at 11:22 PM)

"showing the seconds" setting for the clock at the taskbar did not make it beyond insider builds it seems....


----------



## theFOoL (Tuesday at 11:33 PM)

P4-630 said:


> "showing the seconds" setting for the clock at the taskbar did not make it beyond insider builds it seems....


Just use the ep for time being...


----------



## Space Lynx (Yesterday at 4:05 PM)

First Patch Tuesday of 2023 includes fixes for 98 security flaws and one zero-day bug
					

After a lighter release in December 2022, Patch Tuesday for January 2023 is going back to fixing a huge amount of security flaws in Microsoft software. The...




					www.techspot.com
				




big patch today


----------



## P4-630 (Yesterday at 4:09 PM)

Space Lynx said:


> First Patch Tuesday of 2023 includes fixes for 98 security flaws and one zero-day bug
> 
> 
> After a lighter release in December 2022, Patch Tuesday for January 2023 is going back to fixing a huge amount of security flaws in Microsoft software. The...
> ...



Yesterday it was for me...


----------



## ThrashZone (Yesterday at 4:19 PM)

Hi,
Win-11 like app Swiss cheese


----------



## bobbybluz (Today at 12:20 AM)

22H2 or 22H1? I have two essentially identical PC's for my two Alder Lake rigs. The only difference between them is one has a 12700K with a RX 6900 XT and the other has a 12600K with a RX 6800 XT. The 12700K was an earlier build and Win 11 Pro 22H1 was used, the 12600K got 22H2. I do like the changes in 22H2 but am undecided as to doing the "upgrade" on the 22H1 rig. Are there any real performance advantages to either version?

I installed the Patch Tuesday package on both this afternoon and it fux0red up less things on the 22H2 PC. I use the AMD Pro 2022 Q4 drivers on both and the patches turned off HDR10 on the 22H1 rig. I had to reinstall the GPU drivers as a remedy. Windows wouldn't let me re-enable HDR10 without doing that. 

The later 12600K appears to be a better piece of silicon than the early 12700K. It runs cooler and OC's better. I'm contemplating replacing the 12700K with a 13600K soon.


----------



## Mussels (Today at 12:59 AM)

Space Lynx said:


> First Patch Tuesday of 2023 includes fixes for 98 security flaws and one zero-day bug
> 
> 
> After a lighter release in December 2022, Patch Tuesday for January 2023 is going back to fixing a huge amount of security flaws in Microsoft software. The...
> ...


I got it last year

Ah 2023, what a ride that was


----------



## lexluthermiester (Today at 1:19 AM)

Space Lynx said:


> First Patch Tuesday of 2023 includes fixes for 98 security flaws and one zero-day bug
> 
> 
> After a lighter release in December 2022, Patch Tuesday for January 2023 is going back to fixing a huge amount of security flaws in Microsoft software. The...
> ...


It's actually not as important as you might think. For many, yes. But for anyone who runs in an actual secure config, there are only 3 problems to be concerned with and all three are defeated by blocking the effected with a firewall.
See list below;





						Security Update Guide - Microsoft Security Response Center
					






					msrc.microsoft.com


----------



## P4-630 (Today at 11:52 AM)

My main W11Pro rig behaved well the past 20 days....


----------



## Space Lynx (Today at 12:36 PM)

I found out today Malwarebytes on Windows 11 is hardcore as fuck. For some reason it decided to block me launching 3dmark from Steam. Never had any issues before this patch though, and had Malwarebytes installed then too. Weird.


----------



## ThrashZone (Today at 2:17 PM)

Hi,
I haven't done 11 updates yet I don't think but steam still throws an error attempting to open 3dmark it says it can't update 3dmark 
Mbam pro doesn't show it's blocking it so Ill assume it's waiting fop 11 to update ?


----------



## Space Lynx (Today at 2:18 PM)

Ah... well its good to know its not just me having issues with 3dMark. I am just going to uninstall it and forget about it for now.


----------



## ThrashZone (Today at 2:19 PM)

lexluthermiester said:


> It's actually not as important as you might think. For many, yes. But for anyone who runs in an actual secure config, there are only 3 problems to be concerned with and all three are defeated by blocking the effected with a firewall.
> See list below;
> 
> 
> ...


Long list so which three are you talking about 
Just off the list 3dbuilder/ office/ remote access/ bitlocker :/


----------



## lexluthermiester (49 minutes ago)

ThrashZone said:


> so Ill assume it's waiting fop 11 to update ?


Nope, that's not it. There's something wrong. Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling 3DMark?


----------



## ThrashZone (46 minutes ago)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nope, that's not it. There's something wrong. Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling 3DMark?


Hi,
Nope I'm sort of done with 3dmark I'm not benchmarking anymore so I may just get rid of it and not reinstall.


----------



## Space Lynx (36 minutes ago)

lexluthermiester said:


> Nope, that's not it. There's something wrong. Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling 3DMark?



I've used 3D Mark on 3 different systems, 20x over last few months, this is the first time it has given me issues. So, I think it is directly related to the most recent Win 11 patch.

If anyone here wants to download 3DMark and Malware bytes, and launch 3DMark from Steam - feel free to do so and update me if it runs fine for you or if it says "exploit blocked"... very weird.


----------



## lexluthermiester (33 minutes ago)

ThrashZone said:


> Long list so which three are you talking about


Actually, I was able to narrow that down to just one. Windows Kernel. I'm not affected by the rest of the problems.


ThrashZone said:


> Just off the list 3dbuilder/ office/ remote access/ bitlocker :/


On my system, only BitLocker is present and it's hard code disabled.



Space Lynx said:


> I've used 3D Mark on 3 different systems, 20x over last few months, this is the first time it has given me issues. So, I think it is directly related to the most recent Win 11 patch.
> 
> If anyone here wants to download 3DMark and Malware bytes, and launch 3DMark from Steam - feel free to do so and update me if it runs fine for you or if it says "exploit blocked"... very weird.


That might be an assumption. I don't want to sound like I'm defending microsoft, but this latest update seems to have been very smooth. You could roll it back and see what happens.


----------



## ThrashZone (31 minutes ago)

Space Lynx said:


> I've used 3D Mark on 3 different systems, 20x over last few months, this is the first time it has given me issues. So, I think it is directly related to the most recent Win 11 patch.
> 
> If anyone here wants to download 3DMark and Malware bytes, and launch 3DMark from Steam - feel free to do so and update me if it runs fine for you or if it says "exploit blocked"... very weird.


Hi,
That sure wasn't the error I got and mbam pro showed no blocking popup I checked the logs and nothing showed for this app time.
Ouch I just flipped to mobile view lol


----------



## Space Lynx (31 minutes ago)

lexluthermiester said:


> Actually, I was able to narrow that down to just one. Windows Kernel I'm not affected by the rest of the problems.
> 
> That might be an assumption. I don't want to sound like I'm defending microsoft, but this latest update seems to have been very smooth. You could roll it back and see what happens.



actually I just thought of something, I do have Malwarebytes settings set on like max - including the advanced algorithmn setting turned to on, that comes off by default... so going to set malwarebytes back to default then try it... but the thing is, 3dmark has worked with it on in the past... so I don't know. weird


----------

